# 

## Redakcja

*Planujesz budować w 2016 r? Warto się poznać, wspierać, dyskutować.

ZAPRASZAMY
*

----------


## martamal

Ja się melduję :smile: , choć jeszcze nie wiemy jaki domek będziemy budować (nie możemy się zdecydować na projekt :bash: , ale na pewno będzie parterowy w granicach 100m2 pow. użytkowej) , ale plany są takie, żeby postawić fundamenty we wrześniu 2016 r. 
Na chwilę obecną czekamy na decyzję o warunkach zabudowy, będziemy dzielić naszą działkę i scalać z częścią, którą planujemy dokupić. :smile:

----------


## neever

Również się melduję. Ruszamy od wiosny 2016 z budową projektu "Dom przy alabastrowej 22" z małymi zmianami. Co najmniej SSZ do września mamy zamiar wykonać a zimą instalacje itd. 

Pozdrawiam  :wink:

----------


## forscher

*Witamy 
*
meldujemy sie i my. Ruszamy na wiosnę. Projekt jest w trakcie obróbki - indywidualny - tak jak inwestorzy,   :smile:  Na początku miał byc Loreto od Lipińskich ale nam sie odwidziało.  
Oby tylko pogoda dopisała - tak jak w 2015. 

_
Pozdrav_

----------


## AndrzejSi

Na potrzeby mojej budowy (skończonej w 2012 r.) stworzyłem w excelu narzędzie do planowania przebiegu budowy oraz kosztów. Pozwoliło mi to na bieżąco sprawdzać co się będzie działo w kolejnych dniach i tygodniach, żeby o niczym istotnym nie zapomnieć. No i oczywiście zaplanowałem sobie w tym narzędziu koszty, których potem w trakcie budowy pilnowałem. 

Jeżeli ktoś byłby zainteresowany, to zapraszam na priv, chętnie się podzielę (za darmo).

----------


## martamal

Neever widzę, że mały domek budujesz. Nie miałeś/aś wątpliwości co do wielkości domku?? Ja się zastanawiam między m70 zapach wiosny o powierzchni użytkowej 97 m2, a oceanią z dobrych domów o powierzchni 114,5m2 z dwustanowiskowym garażem. Oceania to moje marzenie, ale obawiam się, że może być nierealne do wykonania.

----------


## neever

> Neever widzę, że mały domek budujesz. Nie miałeś/aś wątpliwości co do wielkości domku?? Ja się zastanawiam między m70 zapach wiosny o powierzchni użytkowej 97 m2, a oceanią z dobrych domów o powierzchni 114,5m2 z dwustanowiskowym garażem. Oceania to moje marzenie, ale obawiam się, że może być nierealne do wykonania.


Az taki mały on nie jest. 150m2 pow całkowitej. Nie miałem wątpliwości, wcześniej myśleliśmy o mniejszym bez garażu ale jednak padł wybór na ten projekt. (ogólnie było kilka projektów branych pod uwagę, parterowe również). Każdy liczy koszty, ja również a że nie chcę na całe życie wiązać się z bankiem to ten projekt jest najrozsądniejszy dla nas a poza tym się nam podoba. Kwestia gustu, każdy lubi co innego.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## e_gregor

Witam serdecznie

Mam już działkę na wschód od Wrocławia i planuję na wiosnę rozpocząć budowę domu. Zamierzam spróbować swoich sił i większość rzeczy zrobić samodzielnie. Myślę o parterówce ~100m2, murowanej, dobrze ocieplonej z kominkiem i rekuperacją ale możliwie taniej i prostej. Działka 1200m2 więc powinno zostać trochę miejsca na ogród, a on jest dla mnie ważniejszy niż złote klamki  :wink:  Rozważam projekt Zielony Ogród wariant II (dach wymagałby zmiany kąta z 20 na 30*) lub ewentualnie Rumiankowy wariant II. 

Pozdrawiam
Grzesiek

----------


## cherokee

Witam 
Działka kupiona, projekt jest http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-e-106-WAX1006 to trzeba działać.
Buduje w Wierzbinie koło Warszawy. Od poniedziałku zaczynam papierki i wczesną wiosną startuje. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## lolka.77

Zgłaszam się i ja  :smile:  Budujemy M77 Dwa światy i są jeszcze szanse, że jeszcze w tym roku pojawi się stan zero.
Przeraża mnie ciut ta wielkość i koszty z tym związane, ale jest nas 2+3 plus mama i biuro (w które zamienił się garaż)

----------


## teosh

Melduję się i ja wraz z małżonką. Budujemy nowoczesny dom piętrowy z płaskim dachem około 160m2. Projekt na indywidualne zamówienie. Zaczynamy pełną parą na wiosnę 2016r. (mam nadzieję  :smile: ).

----------


## Liliputek

Witam sie i ja  :smile: 
Budujemy z mężem dom prawdopodobnie na wiosnę (chociaż mielismy zacząć we wrześniu, ale ekipa nas wykiwała..) wg projektu Kendra 2m (nieznacznie zmniejszony), z piwnicą. Powierzchnia ok. 135 m2 plus 70 m2 piwnicy. Budujemy w okolicach Krakowa  :smile: 
Papiery załatwione, właściwie wszystko czeka na ekipę  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## kor45

Witajcie  :smile: 
Zgłaszam, że wraz z małżonką zamierzamy wystawić naszej córeczce dom. Projekt indywidualny zrobiony na zamówienie. Domek ma być płaski i rozłożysty ok 150m2. Planujemy rozpocząć budowę wiosną 2016 r. 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Piencu

Witam,
Jestem  "spadochroniarzem" z rocznika 2015r. Niestety nie udało mi sie rozpocząć budowy - czekam nadal na wydanie pozwolenia... A miałem budowę rozpocząć w lipcu ;(
Postaram sie brać udział w dyskusjach  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## śliwcok

Witam Wiosna ruszamy IRYS z garazem Jestem na etapie szukania ekipy Okolice limanowej Ma ktos dobry namiar Pozdrawiam

----------


## stomekx

Witam
Zgłaszam, się wraz z małżonką. Projekt indywidualny zrobiony na zamówienie ok 140m2. Planujemy rozpocząć budowę wiosną 2016 r. początek marca jak się da...., miałem zacząć w sierpniu no ale te papierki..., w grudniu powinno być już pozwolenie  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Kamil_PL

Witam. Ja na 2016 rok planuje remont i nadbudowę domu. Obecnie wymiar domu to 10x12 chcę do tego stworzyć użytkowe poddasze i zmienić konstrukcję dachu.  :smile:

----------


## MaestroCK

Witam wszystkich. Meldujemy się z żoną na Bociankowym forum. Zaczęliśmy w październiku i stan zero już się prezentuje godnie. Na wiosnę ruszamy dalej. Pozdrawiamy wszystkich :roll eyes:

----------


## dar-ek

Ja już zbudowałem , choć moi bliscy mają zamiar zaczynać.pozdrawiam

----------


## kapa69

Witam!
Wiosna 2016 zamierzamy zacząć budować.  :smile: 
Domek parterowy z poddaszem nieużytkowym 135m2 pow. całkowitej. południowa Wielkopolska.
pozdrawiam

----------


## optymistow

Witamy się i my!
witam z nowego konta, choć forum muratora czytam już od daaawna  :smile:  Postaram się udzielać, i pewnie założymy dziennik.

Planujemy ruszyć z budową na wiosne, obecnie  dopinamy projekt z architektem - dom z  prostym dachem dwuspadowym, poddasze użytkowe, około 150m2, zadaszony duzy taras od południa.
Projekt indywidualny , ale wzorowany na projekcie muratora Miły Dzień.

Papierologia pozostała tez już  trwa  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

> Witam,
> Jestem  "spadochroniarzem" z rocznika 2015r. Niestety nie udało mi sie rozpocząć budowy - czekam nadal na wydanie pozwolenia... A miałem budowę rozpocząć w lipcu ;(
> Postaram sie brać udział w dyskusjach 
> Pozdrawiam


To i ja się melduję, również jako "spadochroniarz", z przebiegiem identycznym jak u Ciebie Piencu. Wszystko zawdzięczam swojej nierzetelnej architekt od adaptacji... :mad: 
Jakby co, strzeżcie się pani B.B. z siedzibą w okolicach Bielska-Białej  :big tongue:

----------


## m*kasia

> Wszystko zawdzięczam swojej nierzetelnej architekt od adaptacji...
> Jakby co, strzeżcie się pani B.B. z siedzibą w okolicach Bielska-Białej


Dla własnego bezpieczeństwa i spokoju ducha strzeżcie się każdej baby, co się za adsptacje bierze. Ja co prawda już przy dachu, ale niekonpetencja mojej pani architekt jeszcze do teraz odbija się nam czkawką  :wink:

----------


## mother_nature

Nic dodać, nic ująć  :wink:

----------


## merbart

A ja też witam.
Podobnie jak koledzy jestem "spadochroniarzem" z rocznika 2015r. Mam nadzieje, że już się uda w 2016r. Projekt mam w adaptacji i zostanie jeszcze uzyskanie pozwolenia. Planowane rozpoczęcie na wiosnę. 
Pozdrowienia i powodzenia dla wszystkich bocianów.

----------


## mother_nature

*merbart* chcesz budować na pozwolenie czy na zgłoszenie?
Nie chcę Cię martwić, ale ja w marcu oddałam projekt do adaptacji i przez błędy architekta do dziś pozwolenia nie mam...

----------


## merbart

Zgłoszenie oczywiście,  mother_nature Ty mnie nie strasz bo ja walczę z papierami od kwietnia 2015 daje sobie jeszcze 2-3 m-c. Ja już "stary" jestem  :wink:  i dłużej nie mogę czekać tym bardziej, że chcę sam budować.

----------


## erni007

Witam wszystkich,

Planowane rozpoczecie budowy - Wiosna 2016

Projekt - Dom w Amarylisach 5

Rejon - gmina Swarzedz

pozdrawiam

----------


## lolka.77

U nas się trochę przyspieszyło  :smile:  Z racji, że pogoda sprzyja dziś zalano nam ławy i podłączono pod wodociągi  :smile:

----------


## Iscra

cóż... też się dopisuję do Bocianków 2016 jako spadochroniarz z 2015  :wink:  Przeboje z poprzednim architektem, przeprowadzka i parę spraw osobistych uniemożliwiły rozpoczęcie budowy w tym roku.

W tym momencie dogrywamy ostateczną koncepcję, badania gruntu zrobione i czekamy na ich wyniki. Projekt indywidualny z wykonawczym będzie gotowy najprawdopodobniej do końca stycznia 2016  :smile:  Zapraszam do swojego dziennika  :smile:

----------


## kukuku2

Witam 
Więc i pora na minie , lipiec tego roku zakup upatrzonej w zeszłym roku działki , woda już jest , prąd prawie bo jest skrzynka a nie ma licznika. Swoją drogą to dziwne co do wody to nie ma problemu projekt ,  wykonanie , odbiór i leci a prąd to nie bo aby dać licznik i był prąd to żądają pozwolenia lub zgłoszenie  dalej działka ogrodzona oczywiście siatką leśną i blaszak stoi .Teraz działa geodeta , mam na dzieję że w tym miesiącu mapkę zrobi a geolog już był badania mamy.
Co do projektu to domek mały prosty dla dwóch osób 40+ zanosi się na dom w Kostrzewach z Archonu oczywiście z pewnymi zmianami . Jeszcze trzeba będzie powalczyć o zgodę na wycinkę drzew bo rosną w granicy od drogi wjazdowej.     :wiggle:

----------


## Brzeszczot_33

Witam,
Budujemy pod Trójmiastem, projekt inwidualny na podstawie Dom w Rododendronach 6.
Miałem rozpoczynać jeszcze w 2015 roku, ale niestety problemy z projektantami i sobie odpuściliśmy budowę na ten rok. Ale na wiosnę 2016 to obowiązkowo ruszamy, udało sie jeszcze troszkę uzbierać pieniędzy.
Obecnie jesteśmy na etapie poszukiwań ekipy do postawienia budynku w stanie SSO. Może ktoś ma kogoś do polecenia?  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## [email protected]

Witam wszystkich bardzo serdecznie. Planuję budowę domku Pogodna jesień :smile:  Czy jest ktoś z woj. dolnośląskiego, kto buduje bądź wybudował już dom? Chętnie porozmawiam i posłucham porad  :Smile:

----------


## lolka.77

A u nas tak  :smile: 
dom:


i garaż:

----------


## salki

To i ja się witam, co prawda nie mam jeszcze pewności czy uda się wystartować w 2016 roku, ale na pewno wjazd na działkę zrobię i może jakieś ogrodzenie  :wink: 

Projekt już zakupiony: Rodzinny 1 (Domy z wizją)


Aktualnie jesteśmy na etapie dogrywania projektu - drobnych zmian (przerzucenie kotłowni w inne miejsce, zmiana ścianek itd) i w międzyczasie staram się to jakoś "skosztorysować", co pozwoli mi określić datę startu (SSZ chcielibyśmy zrobić z gotówy...)

----------


## Iscra

O, salki, ale fajny projekt! Naprawdę bardzo mi się podoba  :smile:  Proszę, załóż dziennik, jestem bardzo ciekawa postępów Waszej budowy.

----------


## JedrulaLSW

I ja się przywitam, chociaż dostaliśmy pozwolenie we wrześniu to dopiero na wiosnę planujemy start.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Jeśli można, dawajcie linki do projektów w poście.
Można zobaczyć domek bez zbędnego szukania  :smile:

----------


## Karato

Witam
Zaczynam budowę jeszcze przed końcem roku  :smile: 
dom parterowy indywidualnego projektu, 300m2, grzejna płyta fundamentowa, ściany prefabrykowane z keramzytu.
Jeśli wszystko pójdzie wg planu to w wakacje mieszkam w nowym domu  :yes:

----------


## Myjk

Także mam zamiar zacząć w 2016. Pytanie czy znowu się coś nie pokiełbasi, bo miało się coś dziać już tej jesieni... Nie wiem tylko, czy wrócę z DB, bo niewiele się na forum poprawia.

@Karato  :jaw drop:  300m2? Jakie tam wyjdzie zapotrzebowanie na energię i czym zamierzasz grzać?

----------


## Karato

> Także mam zamiar zacząć w 2016. Pytanie czy znowu się coś nie pokiełbasi, bo miało się coś dziać już tej jesieni... Nie wiem tylko, czy wrócę z DB, bo niewiele się na forum poprawia.
> 
> @Karato  300m2? Jakie tam wyjdzie zapotrzebowanie na energię i czym zamierzasz grzać?


witaj
dom będzie z grzewczą płytą fundamentową; dom w standardzie domu energooszczędnego i będzie zamontowana rekuperacja. z tych 300metrów 70 to garaż  a część domu dla moich sierściuchów  :smile:

----------


## c32bud

Witam startujących z budową w przyszłym roku, poprosze o taka zime za rok jaka mamy obecnie  :Smile: 
Link do mojego projektu http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-mura...iczony-WAJ1088 jeżeli ktoś buduje z tego projektu chętnie wymienię informacje/przemyślenia.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Witam,

również mam zamiar ruszyć na wiosnę, Dzisiaj złożyłem wniosek o PNB.

Podobno lepiej złożyć wniosek na PNB, tak Mnie przekonywali w urzędzie i KB. Również bank bardziej naciska na PNB.

Ze zgłoszeniem podobno jest taki problem, że nie ma możliwości zmiany tj, trzeba składać podobnie.

Zobaczymy...

----------


## danielosmachos

Witajcie,
Ja jestem takim przełomowym Bocianem  :smile: 
Zacząłem w listopadzie 2015 budowę fundamentów (własnie ukończyłem) a na wiosnę 2016 będę budował dom z bali na tych fundamentach.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mother_nature

> Podobno lepiej złożyć wniosek na PNB, tak Mnie przekonywali w urzędzie i KB. Również bank bardziej naciska na PNB.
> 
> Ze zgłoszeniem podobno jest taki problem, że nie ma możliwości zmiany tj, trzeba składać podobnie.
> 
> Zobaczymy...


Wiesz o co chodzi z tym przekonywaniem w urzędzie? Bo do wystawienia PnB mają 65 dni a przy zgłoszeniu 30. Mnie też przekonywali, dałam się nabrać, po czym przez 1,5 miesiąca projekt leżał w szafie nietknięty, bo pani miała inne pilniejsze. Jak upływało 65 dni, to przysłali pismo, że są braki w dokumentacji.
A co znaczy, że nie ma możliwości zmiany? Jakiej zmiany?

----------


## tommygol84

Witam! Ruszam wiosną 2016, projekt kupiony aktualny etap to adaptacja projektu na działce. Powodzenia dla wszystkich ruszających z budową w 2016!

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

> Wiesz o co chodzi z tym przekonywaniem w urzędzie? Bo do wystawienia PnB mają 65 dni a przy zgłoszeniu 30. Mnie też przekonywali, dałam się nabrać, po czym przez 1,5 miesiąca projekt leżał w szafie nietknięty, bo pani miała inne pilniejsze. Jak upływało 65 dni, to przysłali pismo, że są braki w dokumentacji.
> A co znaczy, że nie ma możliwości zmiany? Jakiej zmiany?


Domyślam się, ale mam czas. Ze zgłoszeniami tak jak mówisz szybciej może działają, ale jeśli coś jest nie tak, to też przed 30 dniem wysyłają wezwanie i później 30 dniowy okres biegnie na nowo. KB też Mnie przekonywał, że PNB lepsze (może zależy jakie starostwo itp)
Zmiana - PNB można zmienić składając projekt zamienny (np. zmiana zagospodarowania działki). Odnośnie zgłoszenia - nie można nic zmienić, tj. każda zmiana istotna wymaga nowego zgłoszenia i projektu.
Ogłoszenie - jest opłata za cześć niemieszkalną ale to grosze (1 zł za m2).

Tak więc zobaczymy, liczę że PNB będzie do 15 lutego.

----------


## Liliputek

jesli się już przyznajemy, to ja też jestem spadochroniarzem z 2015.r.... mamy pozwolenie na budowę z sierpnia, garaż, ogrodzenie, media na działce, tylko ekipa nas wystawiła  :sad:  miała być we wrześniu, potem w październiku, potem chcieli wykopać piwnicę w listopadzie.. a koniec końców w ogóle nie przyjechali.
To znaczy nas sam wykop pod piwnicę w listopadzie nie interesował, bo jednak ziemia po zimie może się obsunąć.
Ale! daje nam to więcej czasu na dopracowanie szczegółów (nową ekipę już mamy) związanych z ogrzewaniem i innych  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> jesli się już przyznajemy, to ja też jestem spadochroniarzem z 2015.r.... mamy pozwolenie na budowę z sierpnia, garaż, ogrodzenie, media na działce, tylko ekipa nas wystawiła  miała być we wrześniu, potem w październiku, potem chcieli wykopać piwnicę w listopadzie.. a koniec końców w ogóle nie przyjechali.
> To znaczy nas sam wykop pod piwnicę w listopadzie nie interesował, bo jednak ziemia po zimie może się obsunąć.
> Ale! daje nam to więcej czasu na dopracowanie szczegółów (nową ekipę już mamy) związanych z ogrzewaniem i innych


Życie. Wiem coś o tym. Napisz jakie masz przemyślenia odnośnie "ogrzewania i innych". Skoro masz jeszcze czas, może uda się coś zmienić na plus.  :wink:  Doczytałem, że były wątpliwości odnośnie podłogówki w całym domu, ale zostały rozwiane. Wentylacja grawitacyjna, czy mechaniczna? Jest zrobione wstępne zapotrzebowanie na ciepło vel OZC?  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

*Myjk* szczególnie ja miałam wątpliwości co do ogrzewania podłogowego na całym domu, ale zostały faktycznie rozwiane  :smile: 
od początku byliśmy pewni ogrzewania gazowego, ale... ostatnio słyszymy ciagle dobre rady, a to, że lepiej zrobić ogrzewanie elektryczne, a to jednak pompę ciepła (tu nie znam kosztów jeszcze)... zanim zdecydujemy to chcę jak najwięcej poczytać o różnych wariantach, zdobyć ceny i porównać  :smile:  nie mamy jeszcze przyłącza gazu, więc to byłby dodatkowy koszt, tym bardziej, że gotować zamierzam na indukcji, ponieważ dużo łatwiej utrzymać ją w czystości.
W domu będzie wentylacja mechaniczna, okna 3-szybowe (współczynnika nie pamiętam  :sad:  ), dom ma być ocieplony styropianem o gr. 20 cm.
Będą również solary i prawdopodobnie ogniwa fotowoltaniczne - w gminie są dofinansowania i zamierzamy z nich skorzystać  :smile:  
Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło wg projektu to ok. 12 000 kWh, nie wiem na ile jest to wiarygodne  :smile:  dziś dopiero czytałam o czymś takim jak OZC  :oops:  ale nie wiem, komu to zlecić? Powierzchnia domu jest spora, bo to 240 m2, z czego 70m2 to piwnica, a ok 50m2 to garaż z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym  :smile:  więc samego domu zostaje 120m2.

----------


## Myjk

OZC należy zlecić osobie zajmującej się takimi obliczeniami, czyli audytorowi. Na forum są takie osoby, myślę, że Twój architekt też kogoś takiego by znalazł wśród swoich "znajomych". To jest bardzo ważny element przy doborze źródła jak i mocy tego źródła. Twoje 12MWh to teraz w zasadzie standard, ale warto to zweryfikować aby się później nie zdziwić. PC to fajna alternatywa dla gazu, jeśli jest faktycznie 12MWh, to polecam oczywiście napisać w dziale o PC po zrobieniu OZC. Ew. poszukać coś samemu, tylko oferty za więcej niż 25 tys. zł brutto z miejsca do kosza wyrzucajcie bo to nie powinno więcej kosztować, a raczej tylko mniej. Obok w wątku jest rozpisany wstępnie domek podobny metrażem i zapotrzebowaniem do Twojego: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7028916

Dobry krok z WM i brakiem gazu w kuchni, bo gaz rzeczywiście piekielnie roznosi tłuszcz i czyszczenie ścian/okapu jak i samej płyty miłe nie jest. Dlatego indukcja to spora zaleta bo minimalizuje ten efekt, jest IMHO po prostu ogólnie czyściej. Przemyślcie tym samym eliminację okapu w kuchni, bo z wielu relacji przy WM i indukcji ten element staje się tylko zbytecznym zbieraczem kurzu.  :smile:  

Wg mnie nie warto przesadzać z ilością źródeł ciepła. Duże te dopłaty dają do S/FW? Ile procent, czy są to dopłaty bezpośrednie czy do kredytu?

----------


## ewcia12345

Witam: :Smile: 
I my zaczynamy w 2016 w maju ,nasz projekt w starostwie czeka na pozwolenie na budowe .Projekt indywidualny.Pozdrawiamy

----------


## Liliputek

*Myjk*  musze znaleźć więc kogoś od OZC...  :smile:  
25 tys za PC, ale to rozumiem, że sama pompa? bez odwiertów, instalacji?





> Wg mnie nie warto przesadzać z ilością źródeł ciepła. Duże te dopłaty dają do S/FW? Ile procent, czy są to dopłaty bezpośrednie czy do kredytu?


do PC zwracają do 50% kosztów, ale nie więcej niż 20 tys; do fotowoltaniki do 10 tys, do solarów do 6 tys.
Nie jest to dopłata do kredytów. Ale musze o tym jeszcze porozmawiać z kolega od dofinansowań  :smile:  albo lepiej, zasięgnąć informacji w gminie.
A czemu nie można mieć wszystkego?  :big grin:  oczywiście poza faktem, że dla mnie takich dach ze wszystkim jest nieestetyczny  :smile: 
Mamy całą połowę dachu skierowaną na stronę południowo-zachodnią, cięgle tam jest słońce, aż się prosi by to wykorzystać  :wink: 

Dziękuję za link do wątku o PC, przestudiujemy  :smile:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

PC - ja kilka miesięcy temu też myślałem, że PC to tylko odwierty  :smile:  a PC cała masa...
Ja będę miał pompe ciepła powietrze woda 9 KW. Zapotrzebowanie wyszło  6 600 kWh
Koszt całej instalacji (pompa, zasobnIk, kotłownia)  max 25 000

----------


## Liliputek

> PC - ja kilka miesięcy temu też myślałem, że PC to tylko odwierty  a PC cała masa...
> Ja będę miał pompe ciepła powietrze woda 9 KW. Zapotrzebowanie wyszło  6 600 kWh
> Koszt całej instalacji (pompa, zasobnIk, kotłownia)  max 25 000


nasuwa mi się pytanie, która PC jest bardziej opłacalna, czy PW czy gruntowa?  :Confused:  
mam już taki mętlik w głowie.. napewno gruntowa jest sporo droższa (z tego co czytałam), natomiast czytałam też, że PW nie ogrzeje domu w zimie i włączą się grzałki, natomiast grutowa jest całoroczna - to chyba nawet w fachowej gazecie było  :wink:  Muszę zlecić to wykonanie OZC, bo bez tego to ani rusz.

I doczytałam, że solary przy PC to w ogóle niepotrzebny wydatek  :wink:  Cieszę się, że nas ta ekipa wykiwała i mam więcej czasu na ogarnięcie tematów...

----------


## Myjk

> *Myjk*  musze znaleźć więc kogoś od OZC...  
> 25 tys za PC, ale to rozumiem, że sama pompa? bez odwiertów, instalacji?


To całkowity koszt i to na bardzo dobrych podzespołach. Ktoś będzie chciał więcej, będzie chciał zdzierać. Pamiętajcie, że PC to nie tylko odwierty, także wymienniki poziome, albo pompy powietrzne czerpiące energię z powietrza. 




> do PC zwracają do 50% kosztów, ale nie więcej niż 20 tys; do fotowoltaniki do 10 tys, do solarów do 6 tys.
> Nie jest to dopłata do kredytów. Ale musze o tym jeszcze porozmawiać z kolega od dofinansowań  albo lepiej, zasięgnąć informacji w gminie.
> A czemu nie można mieć wszystkego?  oczywiście poza faktem, że dla mnie takich dach ze wszystkim jest nieestetyczny 
> Mamy całą połowę dachu skierowaną na stronę południowo-zachodnią, cięgle tam jest słońce, aż się prosi by to wykorzystać


Mieć można, pytanie tylko czy będzie to miało ekonomiczne podstawy. Takie solary w zimie, kiedy to jest największe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło, w zasadzie nie pracują, z kolei w lato mają kosmiczny nadmiar mocy z którą nie ma co robić -- bo na samą wodę użytkową wystarczy promil zbieranej energii. Chyba, że planujecie basen ogrodowy.  :wink:  

Jeśli dopłacają 50% do PC i się już w nią zainwestuje, to ona sobie spokojnie poradzi z tanim przygotowaniem wody CWU w lato. Ergo, nie warto szpecić dachu tylko dlatego, że dopłacają.   :smile:  Jeśli z ogniwami S/FV też dają 50% i nie więcej niż wymienione kwoty, to już IMHO nie warto na to wykładać swojej kasy, bo to się nigdy nie zwróci. Te dopłaty na panele są dobre dla palących węglem w starych piecach, którzy muszą grzać CWU prądem 1-1, albo w lato palić w piecu (sic!).




> nasuwa mi się pytanie, która PC jest bardziej opłacalna, czy PW czy gruntowa?  
> mam już taki mętlik w głowie.. napewno gruntowa jest sporo droższa (z tego co czytałam), natomiast czytałam też, że PW nie ogrzeje domu w zimie i włączą się grzałki, natomiast grutowa jest całoroczna - to chyba nawet w fachowej gazecie było  Muszę zlecić to wykonanie OZC, bo bez tego to ani rusz.


Koniecznie zróbcie OZC. Z tym można już coś konkretniej pokombinować, policzyć. Nie zwracaj uwagi na osoby, które twierdzą że PC PW nie grzeje w zimę. W powietrzu, pomimo minusowej temperatury, nadal jest dużo energii. Uwzględnij także, że średnia zimowa temperatura to okolice 0 stopni a nie -20. Nie warto także się sugerować, że PC GW (gruntowa) jest droższa, bo potrafi być tańsza. Sama PC (polskiej produkcji, ale spokojnie, chłodników mamy niezłych, a i podzespoły użyte do ich sklecenia są z tych najlepszych na rynku, 8kW mocy) kosztuje 13 tys. zł brutto, a wymiennik poziomy (o ile jest miejsce na działce), można zrobić za 6-7 tys. zł tylko palcem pokazując gdzie kopara ma kopać. Odwierty tylko gdy nie ma wystarczającej ilości miejsca na działce i też można to zrobić względnie tanio.




> I doczytałam, że solary przy PC to w ogóle niepotrzebny wydatek  Cieszę się, że nas ta ekipa wykiwała i mam więcej czasu na ogarnięcie tematów...


True.  :smile:  Nie ma tego złego... I...  Jak się człowiek śpieszy...  :big grin:

----------


## diablica sakrucka

To i ja witam. 
Mamy zamiar budować dom w okolicach Krakowa. Planujemy ruszyć koło września. Projekt indywidualny.

----------


## Anna So

Witam,
Zwracam się do was z prośba. Czy możecie polecić mi dobrą firmę budowlaną (cała budowa domu do stanu deweloperskiego). Działka znajduje się w Krakowie. 
Dom będzie miał około 200m2 pow. Dom jednorodzinny parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym Z góry dziękuję. Anna

----------


## quick31

Witajcie
My zaczynamy na wiosnę,projekt Przy Alabatrowej 19, jednak zmieniliśmy na kontrukcję drewnianą i kilka poprawek i zmian.Ściany fundamentowe już mamy wyciągnięte,ale z drewnem poczekamy do wiosny.Pozdrawiamy z Elbląga.

----------


## Liliputek

Mówię Wam... oszaleję zanim zbudujemy dom, znów ekipa, która była pewna na 100% powiedziała, że nie może budować w przyszłym roku, bo wyjeżdżają  :bash:  
i znów trzeba szukać  :sad:

----------


## diablica sakrucka

> Mówię Wam... oszaleję zanim zbudujemy dom, znów ekipa, która była pewna na 100% powiedziała, że nie może budować w przyszłym roku, bo wyjeżdżają  
> i znów trzeba szukać


Masakra. W Nowym Roku życzę Wam aby nie było już takich niespodzianek.

----------


## debren

Witam Wszystkich  :smile: 
Dołączam do Bocianków 2016 - mam nadzieję w marcu/kwietniu ruszyć z budową domu pod Poznaniem (10 km na Stary Rynek) (http://archon.pl/projekty-domow/proj...mfd11f8a386938) z drobnymi zmianami. Ogrzewanie będzie na prąd (podłogówka parter + piętro), kuchnia tez tylko na prąd, nie chcemy żadnego gazu. Zostawiamy kominek (marzenie mojej Żony), strop Teriva, rekuperator chcę zamontować we własnym zakresie (chyba dam radę) oraz parę innych prac (m.in podłogówkę).
Mamy nadzieję, że  350 tys. starczy na wybudowanie oraz wykończenie parteru, piętro będziemy robić jak środki pozwolą (mam marzenie kredyt spłacić w 10 lat, chociaż jest przewidziany na 20).
Czy ktoś może polecić producenta Terivy w okolicy ?
pozdrawiam
Michał

----------


## gaja2

Witam! My również dołączamy do Bocianków :big grin: 
Mały domek parterowy, około 85 m2, dla dwóch osób. 
Jesteśmy na etapie bardzo poczatkowym - działkę kupiliśmy 30 grudnia.
W kwestiach budowlanych oboje jesteśmy bardzo początkujący (choć wiekowo zaawansowani...).
projekt zamówiony - Mokka 3: http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/arn_mokka_3_ce.htm
Będa małe zmiany, adaptację zrobi znajomy, więc mamy nadzieję, że bez problemów. 
Geodeta  już działa w kwestii mapy.  
Mamy bardzo optymistyczny plan - ekipa umówiona, zaczynamy na wiosnę...chociaż działka wymaga jeszcze obróbki - rosną na niej stare drzewa owocowe, z których większośc trzeba wyciąć i wykarczować.

na razie wciąz się wahamy w sprawie ogrzewania - na pewno będzie kominek z nawiewem, a do tego...no właśnie...gaz czy elektryczne???
Czy ogrzewanie elektryczne rzeczywiście jest dużo droższe od gazowego?

----------


## lattuga

Witam, witam,

Zaczynamy na wiosnę 2016 r. Papiery w Gminie, czekamy na pozwolenie, Budujemy się na północnych obrzeżach Krakowa.
Szukamy ekipy budowlanej  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam
ala

----------


## Liliputek

> Witam, witam,
> 
> Zaczynamy na wiosnę 2016 r. Papiery w Gminie, czekamy na pozwolenie, Budujemy się na północnych obrzeżach Krakowa.
> Szukamy ekipy budowlanej 
> 
> pozdrawiam
> ala


my także na północy Krakowa  :smile:  

*gaja2* z tego co wyczytałam na forum, to dla małych domków, tak do 100 m2 lepiej mieć ogrzewanie elektryczne z PC PW  :smile:  bo podłączenie gazu kosztuje nie mało  :smile:  aczkolwiek my mamy większy dom i wstępnie zdecydowaliśmy się na pompę ciepła, ale gruntową. Wysyłamy wiele zapytań ofertowych, bo już się nauczyliśmy, że trzeba pytać, pytać i pytać, pozbyć się wstydu  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> na razie wciąz się wahamy w sprawie ogrzewania - na pewno będzie kominek z nawiewem, a do tego...no właśnie...gaz czy elektryczne???
> Czy ogrzewanie elektryczne rzeczywiście jest dużo droższe od gazowego?


Na tak postawione pytanie nie da się odpowiedzieć. Należy wykonać obliczenia. Można to wykonać we własnym zakresie na http://cieplowlasciwe.pl -- ale jest to tylko kalkulator internetowy który nie daje gwarancji na obliczenia. Warto wydać 300 zł i zlecić obliczenia profesjonaliście od OZC aby mieć pewność i nie strzelić sobie w stopę. Warto to zrobić PRZED rozpoczęciem budowy, wtedy można wprowadzić odpowiednie modyfikacje. W jakiej technologii będzie stawiany dom, jakie ocieplenie?

----------


## Liliputek

*Myjk* nam za wyliczenia OZC powiedziano 1000 zł...  :sad:

----------


## Myjk

> *Myjk* nam za wyliczenia OZC powiedziano 1000 zł...


Strasznie dużo.  :sad:  Ja dostałem oferty od "kolegi" szwagra za 200 zł i z forum za 350 zł. Oczywiście samo OZC na potrzeby wyliczenia zapotrzebowania i dobrania źródła grzania. Bez świadectw do projektu, etc.

----------


## Liliputek

> Strasznie dużo.  Ja dostałem oferty od "kolegi" szwagra za 200 zł i z forum za 350 zł. Oczywiście samo OZC na potrzeby wyliczenia zapotrzebowania i dobrania źródła grzania. Bez świadectw do projektu, etc.


a to nam też bez świadectw i innych... narazie mąż próbuje sam to zrobić, bo 300-400 zł jeszcze by przebolał, ale 1000 zł już nie  :smile:

----------


## damians22

W Katowicach, bez oficjalnych papierów miałem ofertę na 400, z papierami pod projekt to już 800 zł. Tanio nie jest, choć w sumie dziwne, że ta sama osoba ma różne ceny bo przecież nakłada pracy podobny.

----------


## Myjk

Jeśli nie macie świadectw z projektem, to i tak będziecie musieli je przygotować... Może zróbcie teraz tylko OZC, a po świadectwa odwleczcie, trochę mniej zaboli. Jeszcze raz powtórzę, na tym elemencie zdecydowanie nie warto oszczędzać, a robienie samemu bez pojęcia o temacie też zdrowe może nie być. To jest szczególnie ważne przy doborze prądu/PC aby oszacować moce. To nie jest węgiel, że wrzuca się na oko (bo i tak zazwyczaj jest nadmiar)...

----------


## lolka.77

U nas fundamenty już stoją  :smile: 

I teraz zaczynają się schody - dopiero jak beton wylany widać jaka jest różnica między podłogą w budynku gospodarczym a domem. Na papierze tego metra w ogóle widać nie było, na polu przed budową też nie bardzo,a teraz się pokazał w całej okazałości  :sad: 

Kolejne - niby działka nie mała (prawie 1400 m2 a przez te wszystkie linie zabudowy za domem wydaje się tej działki wcale nie być - mam nadzieję, że to tylko wrażenie.

No i finanse. Czas zacząć liczyć ile kredytu brać musimy aby za bardzo nie przestrzelić, ale i też żeby bez problemu z budową i zagospodarowaniem terenu się wyrobić. A tu już na samych fundamentach mam niezły rozstrzał w wyliczeniach - liczyłam że 50k starczy z zapasem a tu 20k więcej wydane.
Nie wiem jak ludzie robią fundamenty za 20k? Na sam piach nam poszło 6k.
Ma ktoś jakiś sprawdzony sposób na w miarę dokładne oszacowanie kosztów? Wymyśliłam sobie, że pojeżdżę z projektem po składach/pozostałych wykonawcach i na podstawie ofert będę liczyć, ale to i tak w sumie nie mam gwarancji, że o czymś nie zapomnę :/

Nasz projekt (przed zmianami)
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...y,1292,0,0.htm




I kwestia ogrzewania - gaz mamy pod działką, warunki przyłączenia są, ale zastanawiamy się jeszcze nad PC PW. Spotkał się ktoś z takim rozwiązaniem na tak dużej powierzchni? Oczywiście podłogówka po całości. I wentylacja grawitacyjna zamieniona na mechaniczną z reku.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Witam,

jakie fundamenty: tradycyjne czy płyta fundamentowa?

Masz dużą powierzchnię zabudowy 195 m, stąd cena za fundamenty.

Do SSO można łatwo obliczyć: pow. ścian, strop, więźba, stal i pow. dachu - wszystko podane w projekcie.

----------


## ostrzy

Witam. 
My  zaczynamy na wiosne, PNB już jest.
W tym momecie trwają poszukiwania ekip.
Budujemy w Pruszkowie.

----------


## Liliputek

*lolka.77* w kwestii ogrzewania to ja jeszcze taka biegła nie jestem, a psać bzdur nie będę  :smile: 
ale w kwestii kredytu  :big grin:  standardowo banki liczą ok. 2300 zł - 2500 zł za metr kw. Osobiście wzięliśmy tyle ile bank kazał, chyba akurat było 2300 zł za m2 plus 10% nadwyzki. Niektóre kwoty w banku są delikatnie mówiąc dziwne np. kuchnia z AGD, meblami, podłogą i flizami to 20 tys - oczywiście spokojnie można się w tym zmieścić  :smile:  ale znajdując tańszego stolarza itp. ale niektorzy mają kuchnię 10 m2 a inni 20..
Kredyt wypłacany jest transzami, więc jeśli każdy etap będzie zakończony to nadwyżkę większego kredytu mozna zwrócić słacając kapitał. Minus  tylko taki, że na początku spłacasz odsetki, więc są nieco większe, jesli jest prowizja od kredytu to również od całej większej kwoty, ubezpieczenie też.
Niektóre banki nie dają też mozliwości spłaty wcześniejszej niż 5 lat... osobiście tylko o tym słyszałam, bo my nie możemy spłacić tylko całości kredytu przez 3 lata, nadpłaty mozna robić  :smile: 
Aha minusem jest też niekiedy zdolność, trzeba mieć na taka kwotę (lub większą), ktorą bank wyliczy, że wystarczy na odbiór budynku  :smile: 

Tak na marginesie sliczny projekt!!  :smile:

----------


## lolka.77

*liliputek* ale 2300 na metr powierzchni użytkowej czy całkowitej? I braliście tyle + 10 % + wkład własny, czy wkład własny odjęty od kwoty kredytu? 
Jak wstępnie liczyłam myślałam, że w 500 k się zamkniemy z budową, a teraz zaczynam się bać, że tyle to kredytu muszę brać, a 100k mamy (w sumie to mieliśmy) własnych. 
A do ustalenia wartości i LTV bank wam wyliczył jaka będzie wartość inwestycji czy to na zasadzie: działka+wkład własny+kredyt?
Muszę się w końcu wziąć za chodzenie po bankach, a że na macierzyńskim jeszcze jestem to czuję, że czekają mnie ciężkie przeprawy :/

*Marcin34_śl* fundamenty tradycyjne. Tylko ponieważ się okazało, że różnica terenu jest znaczna (czego przy zakupie działki widać nie było) cała ziemia z wykopów poszła na rozparcelowanie a fundamenty zasypane piachem z obu stron. No i razem robiony był też budynek gospodarczy.

Do SSZ łatwo wyliczyć (teoretycznie) koszty z projektem, ale fundamenty też tak liczyłam i średnio się sprawdziło, bo się okazało, że wodę podłączyć trzeba, że 500 ton piachu trzeba przywieźć (gdzie w rozpisce miałam tylko 25 do murowania wpisane), że w ławy poszło więcej betonu niż w projekcie napisane itd  :smile: 
Jedynie stal i styropian zgodziły mi się z tym co miałam wyliczone  :big grin: 

A projekt to kompromis  :smile:  Mi się proste stodułki podobają, ale nie wiem jakim cudem kosmiczne powierzchnie mi wychodziły aby zmieścić to co potrzebne. A ten nam się dosyć funkcjonalny wydał - nie trzeba kombinować z instalacjami do mieszkania dla mamy, garaż idealnie spełni funkcję biura. A że mąż twierdzi, że trzeba demokrację płciową wprowadzić (na razie jest 2+3 na korzyść bab) to i 5 pokój na poddaszu może się przydać  :wink:

----------


## thoreg

Witam. My zaczynamy budowę na wiosnę tego roku. Dom to indywidualna, parterowa stodoła ok. 150 m2, dosyć dobrze docieplona.  :smile:  Budowa na Białołęce w Warszawie. Prawomocne PNB już jest, teraz tylko muszę odebrać od drogowca wszelkie uzgodnienia oraz projekt zjazdu i złożyć zgłoszenie budowy (w WZ wprowadzili wymóg budowy zjazdu przed rozpoczęciem budowy domu :/).

----------


## fevre

Witam się i ja  :smile:  szykujemy się do budowy domu pod Rzeszowem, na razie zbieramy pozwolenia na przyłączenie mediów i pracujemy nad projektem indywidualnym - myśleliśmy o 150-180 metrach rozlozonych na 2 pietra. Czytam forum i widze, ze jeszcze duuuuzo musze się nauczyć, choćby poczynając od zrozumienia polowy używanych tu słów  :smile:  

*thoreg* cudna ta Twoja stodoła, dokładnie w naszym stylu. Napiszesz na jakiej wielkości działce ja stawiasz i podzielisz się rzutem w ramach inspiracji?  :smile:  dzięki serdeczne!

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Lolka.77 - w projekcie gotowym nie wiedzą nic o podłożu, różnic terenu więc nie mogą takich rzeczy uwzględniać. Ze SSO nie powinno być większych niespodzianek.

----------


## thoreg

> *thoreg* cudna ta Twoja stodoła, dokładnie w naszym stylu. Napiszesz na jakiej wielkości działce ja stawiasz i podzielisz się rzutem w ramach inspiracji?  dzięki serdeczne!


Dziękuję za komplement. Działka to niecałe 1300 m2. Notabene WZ nakazują oddać 12,5 m2 na trójkąt widoczności. Przyczynię się do bezpieczeństwa na ulicy.  :wink:  

Rzut pomieszczeń poniżej. Układ wnętrz/umeblowanie będzie delikatnie inaczej wyglądać (szczególnie łazienki). Właśnie kończymy z naszym architektem projekt wnętrz, by wiedzieć gdzie dokładnie dać przepusty w płycie fundamentowej.  :smile:  Pomieszczenie 0.4 to tak naprawdę pokój, ale na rzucie jest zaznaczony jako garderoba, by urząd nie przyczepił się przy wydawaniu PNB. (odległość miejsca postojowego od pomieszczenia z oknem służącego do przebywania ludzi)



link bezpośrednio do zdjęcia

----------


## Liliputek

*lolka.77*  2300 zł za m2 pow. użytkowej  :smile:  bank potrzebuje do budowy domu przyłaczy a potem stan deweloperski mniej więcej (o ile pamiętam z malowaniem scian i podłogami), jesli macie już fundamenty to są one wkładem własnym  :smile:  u nas wszystkie przyłącza były wkładem własnym plus oczywiście od stycznia trzeba mieć te 15% wkładu własnego w kredyt. U nas było to bardziej skomplikowane, bo mielismy inne zabezpieczenia... ale jeśli macie działkę będącą waszą własnością, na której nie ma hipoteki to też będzie to wasz wkład własny (niektóre banki już wtedy nie wymgają tych 15% w gotówce). Na odbiór domu jest 2 lata, więc jak jest za mały kredyt to można sie nie wyrobić i lipa  :sad:  
My akurat mieliśmy doradcę kredytowego  :smile:  wiadomo różnie bywa, ale akurat nasza pani doradczyni była super, wynegocjowała niskie marże (na własna rękę pytalismy znajomego dyrektora banku, czy by coś było lepszego i powiedział, że oferta, którą dostaliśmy od doradcy była bardzo dobra, mimo, że nie z jego banku  :wink:  ). Ale znam też inne historie, że doradcy nie zawsze dawali najlepsze oferty... Myslę, że nalezy się zawsze samemu podszkolić, niż tak ufac  :wink: 

aha wartość inwestycji to działka z domem (dom wyliczony jako wkład własny w domu, jesli jest plus to co brakuje do odbioru)

----------


## aniqa1982

> a to nam też bez świadectw i innych... narazie mąż próbuje sam to zrobić, bo 300-400 zł jeszcze by przebolał, ale 1000 zł już nie


Nie wiem czy o świadectwach energetycznych piszecie,ale jeśli tak to od zeszłego roku nie trezba już ich ponoć mieć. Ja za samo świadectwo zapłaciłam końcem 2014 roku 500 zł. Popytajcie , bo latem zmiany weszły . ..

----------


## lolka.77

Dzięki *Liliputek*  :smile: 
To w takim razie podobnie sobie wyliczyłam budowę, bo wyszło mi mniej więcej 2300 za m2, ale teraz zaczynam się obawiać, że to może być mało :/
Jako wkład własny mamy działkę i stan 0 i nawet podłączoną wodę, za którą pewnie na dniach rachunek pierwszy nam przyjdzie  :wink: - co stanowiłoby ponad 20% wartości inwestycji biorąc właśnie 2300 na m2 kredytu, więc nie powinien się bank czepiać, zwłaszcza, że gotówki też jeszcze trochę zostaje. 

Dzisiaj złożyliśmy pierwsze zapytanie o koszty wentylacji mechanicznej z reku, ogrzewania podłogowego, CO i CWU (w wersji dla PC PW, PC PW + fotowoltaika, i gaz kondensat), jutro podjedziemy chyba pooglądać dachówki to może uda mi się jeszcze w tym tygodniu policzyć koszt dachu i muszę zrobić zestawienie stolarki bo zmieniona w stosunku do projektu, to miałabym już wszystkie dane do wyliczenia SSZ.

No i potem wkończeniówka.
instalacje w/w
instalacja elektryczna
oczyszczalnia ścieków

tynki
wylewki
podłogi
kuchnie, łazienki
elewacja zewnętrzna
stolarka (dzięki Liliputek)
piec mam w pozycji instalacje CO i CWU)
co jeszcze istotne do uwzględnienia w kosztach?
Tak, żeby można się było na gotowe wprowadzać.

----------


## Liliputek

*lolka.77*  jeszcze piec, drzwi, elewacja zewnętrzna - to mamy w umowie z bankiem  :smile:  ja dla spokoju kredytu podliczyłabym sobie meble i schody  :smile:  i podjazd, to może głupie, ale wiem po znajomym, że jak nie zrobi sie od razu podjazdu to zawsze schodzi na dalszy plan ze względów finansowych, on teraz co roku 100m kamienia łopatą wyrównuje, bo kamień się rozłazi na każdą stronę... chociaż to zależy czego się oczekuje  :smile: 

u nas mąż sam będzie wykańczał, bo nabrał doświadczenia na mieszkaniu  :wink:  i dobrze mu to wyszło, chociaż robił nieco długo  :wink:  instalacje wewnętrzne też zrobi z moim tatą, bo na tym akurat tata sie dobrze zna  :smile:

----------


## gaja2

*lolka.77* - świetny projekt! Wprawdzie nie dla nas,  ale podrzucę znajomym - szukają właśnie dwulokalowego dla rodziców + dorosła córka jeszcze niezamężna. 
Czytam z podziwem wszystko, o czym piszecie i tylko mam nadzieję, że z czasem i my powoli będziemy więcej wiedzieć na temat budowy, bo na razie to narawdę z nas bocianki :big grin: 
U nas projekt w drodze - jutro lub pojutrze dostaniemy i powędruje do adaptacji - czekamy jeszcze tylko na mapę do celów projektowych. 
też jesteśmy na etapie pozwoleń na przyłączenie mediów i od razu pierwsze schody - zapotrzebowanie na na energię elektryczną - ile??? 
Próbujemy coś wyczytać, ale nie mamy pewności.
Musimy chyba zapytać jakiegoś elektryka...

----------


## lolka.77

*gaja2* my moc przyłączeniową mamy 12,5 kW jak to o to chodzi. Nam sprawy ze wszystkimi przyłączami przyszła kierownik budowy przy adaptacji projektu załatwiała.

My też będziemy chcieli trochę sami powykańczać, chyba, że się wszystko pięknie ułoży i będziemy gonić, żeby na przyszłe święta się wprowadzić, to raczej sami nie damy rady, bo jednak chciałabym na gotowe się wprowadzać  :smile: 
No i ogrodzenie, podjazd, chodniki też by wypadało zrobić. Lista mi się wydłuża coś :/

----------


## domiLH

Dołączmy i my  :smile:  Ekipa zaklepana na po weekendzie majowym 2016. Do tego czasu przebudowa wjazdu i przyłącza. Budujemy w okolicach Mielca dom z projektu Meteor 2  :smile: . Pozwolenie na budowę już mamy. Kolejny etap to ogarnięcie przebudowy wodociągu, którą mamy zapisaną w pozwoleniu jako warunek do przyłącza.

----------


## mother_nature

Po długich bataliach ciągnących się od marca zeszłego roku, wreszcie mamy PnB  :rotfl: 
Dobrze ten rok się rozpoczyna dla mnie, oby i dla Was był szczęśliwy!  :big grin:

----------


## Liliputek

nooo u nas nie zaczął się tak super ten rok  :sad: 
ekipa zadzwoniła, że 60km od inich do inwestycji to za daleko...
szukamy dalej, dodam, że nie zaczynamy rozmowy od "czy wybudują państwo dom za 20 tys..."  :big grin: 
tolerujemy kwoty do 70-80 tys...  ale najwyraźniej nikomu się nie chce  :bash:

----------


## Liliputek

> Po długich bataliach ciągnących się od marca zeszłego roku, wreszcie mamy PnB


 :jaw drop:  a ja sądziłam, że nasze PnB było długo załatwiane... w 4 tyg....

----------


## Myjk

> ale najwyraźniej nikomu się nie chce


Dlatego jak słyszę głodne kawałki populistycznych "uświadomionych" twierdzących, że w PL to tylko bieda i pracy nie ma, to mnie zwyczajnie śmiech ogarnia. Ja już od zeszłego roku szukam ekipy. Fakt jest taki, że nie ma komu pracować, a ci co może by chcieli, to nic nie potrafią i to też są raczej z typu czy się stoi czy się leży... 

Dla przykładu, na wiosnę łazienka teściowej była remontowana -- w tym była wymiana okna i drzwi do łazienki. Koleś (z polecenia) wziął niemało (prawie 5 tys. zł, a jak popatrzyłem jak pracuje, to już go kazałem odprawić i kabinę prysznicową sam zmontowałem). Tydzień po montażu drzwi do łazienki się nie domykały (pianki napchał, ale nie dał rozpór i futrynę wykrzywiło), a po ostatnich mrozach na parapecie od wewnątrz lód trzeba było odkuwać. :/ Taki specjalista! I co, mało zarobił za 2 tygodnie pracy gdzie mógł to zrobić w tydzień gdyby połowy czasu na jaranie fajek nie zmarnował?

----------


## cob_ra

> Dlatego jak słyszę głodne kawałki populistycznych "uświadomionych" twierdzących, że w PL to tylko bieda i pracy nie ma, to mnie zwyczajnie śmiech ogarnia. Ja już od zeszłego roku szukam ekipy. Fakt jest taki, że nie ma komu pracować, a ci co może by chcieli, to nic nie potrafią i to też są raczej z typu czy się stoi czy się leży... 
> 
>  Taki specjalista! I co, mało zarobił za 2 tygodnie pracy gdzie mógł to zrobić w tydzień gdyby połowy czasu na jaranie fajek nie zmarnował?


Coś w tym jest, parenaście tyg. temu rozsyłałem zapytania o krycie docelowe, materiał i materiał z robocizną, nie zgadniecie na ok 10 zapytań ile firm odpowiedziało? Zero dosłownie nikt nie raczył odezwać się, a jak zadzwoniłem to nie mieli czasu. Po 2 telefonach odpuściłem sobie. 

Jedynie dostałem odpowiedź tu na forum od P. Andrzeja konkretnie i na temat. 

Jedna ekipa do tynków, już chętna do pracy, ale jak chciałem umówić się na oględziny ich prac to temat nagle urwał się.  Coś czuję, że będzie cieżko.....

----------


## Liliputek

> Dlatego jak słyszę głodne kawałki populistycznych "uświadomionych" twierdzących, że w PL to tylko bieda i pracy nie ma, to mnie zwyczajnie śmiech ogarnia. Ja już od zeszłego roku szukam ekipy. Fakt jest taki, że nie ma komu pracować, a ci co może by chcieli, to nic nie potrafią i to też są raczej z typu czy się stoi czy się leży... 
> 
> Dla przykładu, na wiosnę łazienka teściowej była remontowana -- w tym była wymiana okna i drzwi do łazienki. Koleś (z polecenia) wziął niemało (prawie 5 tys. zł, a jak popatrzyłem jak pracuje, to już go kazałem odprawić i kabinę prysznicową sam zmontowałem). Tydzień po montażu drzwi do łazienki się nie domykały (pianki napchał, ale nie dał rozpór i futrynę wykrzywiło), a po ostatnich mrozach na parapecie od wewnątrz lód trzeba było odkuwać. :/ Taki specjalista! I co, mało zarobił za 2 tygodnie pracy gdzie mógł to zrobić w tydzień gdyby połowy czasu na jaranie fajek nie zmarnował?


mam rodzinę w stronach tej ekipy co nam odmówiła z powodu odległości i nie ma odwiedzin bez ich narzekania, że Polska to beznadziejny kraj, nie ma pracy, bieda, że człowiek szuka i nic...

co do remontowych to z doświadczeń znajomych wiem, że to masakra, nierówne płytki to niemal standard... jak znajomi wzięli droższego kolesia to za łazienkę wziął 4600 zł, ale ... dodatkowo przysłał rachunek za kleje i silikony na kwotę 1600 zł (łazienka 5m2), potem okazało się, że tego silikonu nie dociągnął wszędzie i wilgość wychodziła na ścianach zewnętrznych.. inna koleżanka miała tańszego fachowca, który ciągle chodził do castoramy i dawał jej faktury np. za packę do nakładania kleju  :big grin:  albo młotek... robił 3 miesiące też ok. 5m2 łazienki.. i standardowo zarzekał, że gres jest gruby, płytki za duże (wg niego były brzydkie, bo duże  :big grin:  ) i to mu dołożyło roboty...

Czasem to już widać po kontakcie z ekipą, czy w ogóle warto gadać, bo dystrybutora okien znaleźliśmy bardzo fanego  :smile:  nie dość, że odpisuje nawet o 22 to jeszcze jak powiedział, że wyśle wycenę na drugi dzień to na drugi dzień wycena była, kompletna, dokładna... nawet zadzwonił, czy mail doszedł.
Chyba biorą nieco więcej za montaż, ale są bardziej profesjonalni. Dystrybutor tych samych okien z Krakowa powiedział, że przyśle wycenę i od października się nie odezwali...  :smile:

----------


## Niechaj

Dobry wieczór! I ja dołączam do grona spadochroniarzy z 2015  :smile: 
Działka, a właściwie dwie, znalezione w lutym ubiegłego roku, formalności związane z kupnem (hipoteka na jednej z działek) zajęły czas do maja, od maja zbieraliśmy papiery do WZ, w lipcu złożony wniosek o WZ, prawomocne WZ dostaliśmy w... grudniu. I tak od ok miesiąca czekamy na PnB. A zaczynać budowę mieliśmy w sierpniu/wrześniu - teraz mamy nadzieję zacząć gdy skończą się mrozy (piwnica).
Dom na południe od Krakowa, projekt indywidualny, częściowo podpiwniczony, garaż w piwnicy. 150m2 PU, 200m2 powierzchni netto. 
W najbliższych tygodniach dostaniemy białą skrzynkę od dostarczyciela prądu, innych mediów brak, więc będzie studnia, przydomowa oczyszczalnia (jeśli się uda) i gruntowa PC.
Więcej w dzienniku budowy, której nie ma  :wink: 

*Mother Nature*, gratuluję wyczekanego PnB!  :smile: 
*Liliputku*, trzymam kciuki za znalezienie ekipy! My dopiero zaczęliśmy szukać i czekamy na wyceny  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

*Niechaj*  w tym tygodniu mąż ma przypomnieć o wycenie 3 ekipom, jak sami nie wyślą  :smile:  już im nie dajemy tygodnia, jesteśmy nachalni  :smile: )
jesteś pewien pompy ciepła gruntowej?? my też myslimy nad taką, ale im bardziej brnę w ten temat i czytam to zaczynam mieć wątpliwości.... może nie powinnam czytać  :big grin: 
aha! z czego budujecie piwnicę?

----------


## Niechaj

*Liliputku*, zdążyłam już zauważyć, że trzeba się upominać, fachowcy chyba bardzo rozchwytywani i mogą przebierać w klientach jak w ulęgałkach  :wink: 
od początku myślimy o gruntowej PC, działka w górach na wygwizdowie (na razie tylko jeden budynek w promieniu 100m od nas), w ziemi glina, działka 90m długości, warunki idealne - ale nie jesteśmy na 100% zdecydowani. A co takiego wyczytałaś, co wzbudza wątpliwości? Dla mnie jedynym minusem jest cena kolektorów gruntowych  :big grin: 
Piwnica na 90% będzie z lanego betonu, generalnie boję się piwnicy, bo działka na stoku a w ziemi glina,coś czuję, że nie obejdzie się bez komplikacji  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

*Niechaj*  mamy dwie wyceny gruntowej PC, jedna z odwiertami pionowymi, druga poziomymi... to, że droga to inwestycja to wiadomo  :wink:  ale czytam też o PC PW i raz widzę, że działa nawet do 0 stopni C, a innym razem, że jest totalnie niewydajna poniżej 0 i dla domów większych niz ok. 100 m2... a u nas z piwnicą to jest z 200 m2... muszę otrzymać wyliczenia OZC (bo mąż się poddał :wink:  ) i zobaczyć jakie będzie zapotrzebowanie na ciepło.
PC PW jest tak na oko o połowę tańsza... a to ma też pewne znaczenie  :smile: 

i teraz już nie wiem, czy PC PW wystarczy, czy lepiej gruntową... działkę mamy na północ od Krakowa, nie ma tam mrozów syberyjskich  :wink:  aczkolwiek jest to ok. 300m powyżej poziomu Krakowa, więc jest nieco chłodniej.

----------


## thoreg

> *Niechaj*  ale czytam też o PC PW i raz widzę, że działa nawet do 0 stopni C, a innym razem, że jest totalnie niewydajna poniżej 0 i dla domów większych niz ok. 100 m2... a u nas z piwnicą to jest z 200 m2...


Poczytaj bardziej kompetentne źródła. Pompy ciepła PW spokojnie działają do -15 stopni i niżej (np. Panasonic T-CAP 9 kW). Może czytalaś o PC PW do CWU, które rzeczywiście słabo działają w niższych temperaturach... PC PW spokojnie ogrzeje dom 200 m2, oczywiście zależnie od obciążenia cieplnego domu.




> muszę otrzymać wyliczenia OZC (bo mąż się poddał ) i zobaczyć jakie będzie zapotrzebowanie na ciepło.


I od tego zacznij.  :smile:  Zresztą bardziej powinno Cię interesować obciążenie cieplne, do którego dobierasz moc źródła ciepła.

----------


## Niechaj

*Liliputku* czyli Twoje wątpliwości budzi raczej kwestia wydajności pomp PW, myślałam, że znalazłaś jakąś istotną wadę gruntowych PC, do której ja nie dotarłam  :wink:  Będziecie ogrzewać piwnicę? My raczej nie, tzn mamy dwa nowe kaloryfery w spadku, więc pewnie je zamontujemy w warsztacie i garażu na wszelki wypadek czy nagłą potrzebę, ale w ziemi powinno być wystarczająco ciepło i bez nich (oczywiście zależy co chce się w tej piwnicy mieć  :big tongue:  ).

----------


## Myjk

> *Niechaj*  mamy dwie wyceny gruntowej PC, jedna z odwiertami pionowymi, druga poziomymi... to, że droga to inwestycja to wiadomo  ale czytam też o PC PW i raz widzę, że działa nawet do 0 stopni C, a innym razem, że jest totalnie niewydajna poniżej 0 i dla domów większych niz ok. 100 m2... a u nas z piwnicą to jest z 200 m2... muszę otrzymać wyliczenia OZC (bo mąż się poddał ) i zobaczyć jakie będzie zapotrzebowanie na ciepło.
> PC PW jest tak na oko o połowę tańsza... a to ma też pewne znaczenie 
> i teraz już nie wiem, czy PC PW wystarczy, czy lepiej gruntową... działkę mamy na północ od Krakowa, nie ma tam mrozów syberyjskich  aczkolwiek jest to ok. 300m powyżej poziomu Krakowa, więc jest nieco chłodniej.


Czyżby znowu wyceny gruntówek na poziomie 60 tys. zł? :/ Uderz do lokalnych producentów gruntówek typu ecopol czy ekontech (ja się waham pomiędzy tymi producentami). Ponadto przeczytajcie wątek autorstwa rwxw Instalacja pompy ciepła "tymi ręcami" robiona -- zobaczycie, że to żadna filozofia. Zrobić projekt z pomocą forumowiczów, kupić rurę, zawołać koparkę i z pomocą ekipy budowlanej rozłożyć wymiennik. Pompa gruntowa będzie wtedy kosztować około 20 tys. zł a nie 60. 

Do każdej PC oczywiście trzeba zrobić dokładne wyliczenia odnośnie ich mocy. Jeśli zostaną właściwie dobrane moce i właściwie dobrany i wykonany wymiennik (w przypadku gruntowej), to wszystko będzie tanio i niezawodnie działać. To samo w przypadku pompy powietrznej. Mity o tym że pompa powietrzna nie grzeje poniżej zera wygłaszają ignoranci którym się wydaje że jak jest minusowa temperatura, to nie ma w niej energii -- czyli z minusa plusa pompa nie zrobi i nie ogrzeje. To bzdury. Obecne pompy spokojnie jeszcze grzeją przy -15sC, jedyne o co trzeba zadbać to sprawdzenie jaką moc generują przy tak niskiej temperaturze powietrza. Często jest to np. połowa mocy "nominalnej", dlatego producent na te parę dni w roku dodaje grzałki, albo też pompę daje się odpowiednio większej mocy (moim zdaniem lepiej mniejszą PC i do tego ew. grzałki).

Dlatego, znowu, najpierw OZC.  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

*Myjk* ja Cię podziwiam  :big grin:  serio...  wyceny na 42-46 tys  :smile:  o dziwo! odwiert pionowy tańszy... ale z zastosowaniem polskiej pompy ciepła  :smile: 
Zaraz tu przeczytam mężowi wszystko  :smile: )

*Niechaj*  mąż nie chce grzac piwnicy, muszę to przemyśleć, bo jedno pomieszczenie musi być na wino  :smile:  na działce rodziców w wiosce obok mamy 6-letnie winogrona, prowadzone książkowo i dające radość w postaci wina  :wink:  no i ziemniaki  :big grin: 
Co do samej pompy nie mam za bardzo wątpliwości, nie smrodzi, nie trzeba do niej komina i podłącza gazu... tylko czemu nie produkują jedynej słusznej  :big grin:  hehe

*thoreg* właśnie najgorsze jest to, że ja jeszcze nie do końca znam nazewnictwo... i czasem wydaje mi się, że jak kogoś o coś proszę to ta osoba mnie nie rozumie  :smile: 

powiem Wam... że ja nie wiem co bym zrobiła bez tego forum   :smile:

----------


## lolka.77

A spotkał się ktoś z czymś takim, że przy gruntowej pompie ciepła następuje zmiana cieku wód gruntowych i trzeba robić nowe odwierty? Informacja od znajomego hydraulika, który zdecydował się jednak na gaz a nie jak planował na PC chociaż sam je montuje. 
Firma robiąca mi wyceny PC wyliczyła mi, że rachunki przy -10 za prąd do grzałki wspomagającej pompę PC PW (samsung 16 kW) będą wyższe niż za gaz - jest to możliwe? Może ma na to wpływ, że liczyli dla taryfy gdzie cena jest taka sama przez całą dobę.
Znajomi w bliźniaczym domku jak my budujemy przy gruntowej pompie ciepła (3 odwierty) w ubiegłym sezonie zimowym (grudzień-luty) za ogrzewanie płacili średnio 500/miesięcznie - to mi podobnie wyliczyli za gaz. Tylko jaka może być rozbieżność między wyliczeniami na papierze, a rzeczywistością...

----------


## lolka.77

A w ogóle dziś kolejny hydraulik montujący i serwisujący PC zdecydowanie na dzień dzisiejszy odradził to rozwiązanie jako jedyne źródło ogrzewania. I bądź tu człowieku mądry.

----------


## lolka.77

W sumie to nawet w firmie do której poszliśmy po wycenę za bardzo nas na tą pompę nie namawiali...

----------


## Liliputek

*lolka.77*  kolega za dom 200 m2, bardzo dobrze ocieplony trzeba przyznać, z rekuperacją, płaci za gaz za sezon ok. 3000 zł. Aaaa ma jeszcze piwnicę nie oddzieloną drzwiami to chyba mu trochę ucieka  :wink:  w domu temp. 18 stopni zazwyczaj... a piec wyregulowany.
On tak mówi przynajmniej  :smile:  jak piec był źle wyregulowany to było 4 tys.

----------


## lolka.77

To może ja jednak przy oleju zostanę??? Dom 25 letni, 210 m2, średnio ocieplony, okna stare, wiatr przez wentylację hula, temperatura w granicach 20-24 stopni (zależy od kondygnacji) na ogrzewanie (sezon) + ciepłą wodę (cały rok) idzie koło 1500 l, co przy obecnych cenach daje niecałe 4000. A podobno gaz jest dużo tańszy...
Liczyłam, że przy gazowym i niewiele większej powierzchni zamknę się za CO i CWU w 3000, zwłaszcza, że i reku, i ocieplenie i szczelność okien na innym poziomie.

----------


## thoreg

> Firma robiąca mi wyceny PC wyliczyła mi, że rachunki przy -10 za prąd do grzałki wspomagającej pompę PC PW (samsung 16 kW) będą wyższe niż za gaz - jest to możliwe?


What? Jakie masz projektowe obciążenie cieplne domu?

----------


## mariolka14

Hej ja jestem na etapie adaptacji projektu - Montana z pracowni Atrium. Budowe planuje jak najszybciej po uztskaniu PnB. Chcialabym miec ogrzewanie gazowe. W warunkach przylacze ma byc prowadzone z przeciwnej strony jezdni do granicy dzialki ok 20m.Na dzialke mam dlugi wjazd ok 50m. Czy Waszym zdaniem budowa takiego dlugiego przylacza jest oplacalna? Nadmienie jeszcze ze przewidywany czas oczekiwania na doprowadzenie gazu do granicy to 15miesiecy od podpisania umowy :/. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Myjk

> *Myjk* ja Cię podziwiam  serio...  wyceny na 42-46 tys  o dziwo! odwiert pionowy tańszy... ale z zastosowaniem polskiej pompy ciepła 
> Zaraz tu przeczytam mężowi wszystko )


7,5kW gruntowa pompa ciepła, przykładowo ecopolu (przywołuję, bo podają ceny na stronie i można sprawdzić) kosztuje 12 tys. zł netto. Instalacja jej sprowadza się do wkręcenia króćców do rozdzielacza wymiennika, który z kolei kosztuje 1000 zł. Rozdzielacz zmontuje i podłączy każdy hydraulik. Jeśli producent oferuje instalację, to za 16 tys. brutto jest zrobiona "kotłownia". Do tego wymiennik poziomy, około 8 tys. brutto (robiony "osobiście"). Więc w 30 tys. można się bardzo spokojnie zamknąć, nawet z mocną pompą czy odwiertami. Trzeba tylko powalczyć, a wg mnie za 12-14 tys. warto usiąść, poczytać, zaplanować.




> A spotkał się ktoś z czymś takim, że przy gruntowej pompie ciepła następuje zmiana cieku wód gruntowych i trzeba robić nowe odwierty? Informacja od znajomego hydraulika, który zdecydował się jednak na gaz a nie jak planował na PC chociaż sam je montuje.


Taka sytuacja może mieć miejsce tylko przy odwiertach "otwartych" (czyli takich, w których ciągnie się wodę gruntową do PC i potem po wyciągnięciu energii wtłacza z powrotem do ziemi) -- ale tych w zasadzie nie powinno się robić, bo są piekielnie drogie, trzeba mieć zgody na wiercenia etc. Jeśli jakiś instalator to w ogóle proponuje, to trzeba go z miejsca spuścić na drzewo i nie dyskutować, bo to "konował". To stara technologia, zarzucona już dawno. Odwierty robi się w układzie zamkniętym i wtedy cieki nie mają żadnego znaczenia, bo ciepło jest ciągnięte z gruntu a nie z wody.




> Firma robiąca mi wyceny PC wyliczyła mi, że rachunki przy -10 za prąd do grzałki wspomagającej pompę PC PW (samsung 16 kW) będą wyższe niż za gaz - jest to możliwe? Może ma na to wpływ, że liczyli dla taryfy gdzie cena jest taka sama przez całą dobę.
> Znajomi w bliźniaczym domku jak my budujemy przy gruntowej pompie ciepła (3 odwierty) w ubiegłym sezonie zimowym (grudzień-luty) za ogrzewanie płacili średnio 500/miesięcznie - to mi podobnie wyliczyli za gaz. Tylko jaka może być rozbieżność między wyliczeniami na papierze, a rzeczywistością...


Podawanie cen ogrzewania bez znajomości zapotrzebowania budynku na ciepło jest jałowe. Firmy robią Ci wyceny, ale czy wiesz jakie straty ciepła będzie miał Twój budynek? 




> To może ja jednak przy oleju zostanę??? Dom 25 letni, 210 m2, średnio ocieplony, okna stare, wiatr przez wentylację hula, temperatura w granicach 20-24 stopni (zależy od kondygnacji) na ogrzewanie (sezon) + ciepłą wodę (cały rok) idzie koło 1500 l, co przy obecnych cenach daje niecałe 4000. A podobno gaz jest dużo tańszy...


4000 zł za olej daje ~6MWh/rok z CWU. To bardzo, bardzo, bardzo mało. Dla zobrazowania, mój dom 140m2, też stary, ale docieplony, zużywa 10-12MWh (bez CWU). Więc gdzieś jest błąd i to znaczny.




> Liczyłam, że przy gazowym i niewiele większej powierzchni zamknę się za CO i CWU w 3000, zwłaszcza, że i reku, i ocieplenie i szczelność okien na innym poziomie.


No dobrze, ale jak to liczyłaś?

----------


## lolka.77

*thoreg* w charakterystyce energetycznej mam coś takiego jak roczne zapotrzebowanie na energię użytkową - 12 271,06 w tym 7 099,53 ogrzewanie i 5 171,54 ciepła woda.

----------


## Myjk

> *thoreg* w charakterystyce energetycznej mam coś takiego jak roczne zapotrzebowanie na energię użytkową - 12 271,06 w tym 7 099,53 ogrzewanie i 5 171,54 ciepła woda.


Jeśli są to dane wyciągnięte z policzonego OZC, to z pomocą PC PW, grzejącej ze średnim COP 3, zapłacisz grzejąc tylko w 2T 1300 zł. Grzejąc w stosunku 30% 1T i 70% 2T (takie realne zużycie), zapłacisz 1700 zł. W bardzo niekorzystnych porywach grzejąc 50/50, zapłacisz 2000 zł. Za cały rok CO i CWU. Pompa 16kW będzie za duża. Powinna wystarczyć 9kW z grzałkami (na trudniejsze chwile, ale warto pamiętać, że tych chwil jest tylko parę dni w roku i nie warto się tym w ogóle przejmować że te grzałki będą pracować).

----------


## lolka.77

*Myjk*  no na oko liczyłam  :smile: 
wiem ile teraz kosztuje mnie ogrzewanie olejem opałowym, wiem, w jakim stanie jest dom w którym mieszkam i mam nadzieję, że to co buduję jednak parametry cieplne będzie miało lepsze, a powierzchnię niewiele większą. No i w informacjach wszelakich wszędzie jest, że gaz jest tańszy niż olej. Więc na oko mi wyszło, że ogrzewanie powinno kosztować mnie mniej niż teraz, a maksymalnie tyle samo, bo ostatnimi czasy to jednak olej coraz tańszy jest i ten sezon pewnie poniżej 4000 zakończymy.
Nie mam się łudzić, że ogrzewanie nowego, dobrze zaizolowanego domu będzie mnie kosztowało mniej niż teraz nawet jak wybiorę podobno tańsze źródło? 

Do projektu mam dołączoną charakterystykę energetyczną - wg niej współczynnik strat mocy cieplnej przez wszystkie przegrody zewnętrzne - 150,21, a na wentylację (w projekcie grawitacyjna) - 105,73 z tym, ze wentylację zmieniamy na mechaniczną. Do wyceny oprócz projektu biorą tą charakterystykę energetyczną, to za mało? Co jeszcze powinni ode mnie chcieć?

Prawdę mówiąc napalona byłam na tą PC, ale osobiście poznałam 2 użytkowników. U jednych siedziałam w grubej bluzie, bo mi zimno było (pompa PW). U drugich rachunki nie powalają a użytkują jeszcze kominek (odwierty) - z tym, że oni są w trakcie 2 sezonu grzewczego, więc pierwszy to może jeszcze schnięcie było. Pierwszy sezon kosztował ich ponad 2,5k ale nie wiem ile jeszcze dodatkowo grzali kominkiem. A PC z 3 odwiertami kosztowała ich 75k (łącznie całe ogrzewanie). To o 40k więcej niż moja wycena CO CWU z kotłownią na gaz.

----------


## thoreg

> *thoreg* w charakterystyce energetycznej mam coś takiego jak roczne zapotrzebowanie na energię użytkową - 12 271,06 w tym 7 099,53 ogrzewanie i 5 171,54 ciepła woda.


Podajesz zapotrzebowanie, a pytam się o projektowe obciążenie cieplne. Dzięki niemu wiesz jakiej mocy źródło ciepła będzie potrzebne, by przy -20oC utrzymać 20oC w domu. W swojej projektowanej charakterystyce energetycznej (PCHE) mam podany ten parametr. 

Tylko tutaj też jest uwaga: jakiej jakości są to obliczenia? Jest wymóg, by ten papier był w projekcie domu i zazwyczaj jest to robione po łebkach. Podam tutaj swój przykład, chociaż obliczenia dla mojego domu wyszły "w miarę" (czyli nie totalnie z d...y) realne. Jednakże zleciłem też zrobienie prawdziwego OZC. Dzięki temu dowiedziałem się, że obciążenie cieplne wynosi u mnie 3,6 kW zamiast 5,21 kW wyliczonego w PCHE. Dzięki temu wiem, że mogę wybrać mniejszą, czyli tańszą, pompę ciepła.

----------


## lolka.77

I u nas ewentualne obniżanie temperatury tylko na noc, bo ja pracuję w domu, a mama na wyodrębnionej senioratce też cały dzień w domu. 
Prąd na pewno liczył w taryfie gdzie cena jest przez cała dobę taka sama i jak pisałam liczył dla przykładowego miesiąca z temperaturami oscylującymi koło -10. I liczył dla kotła 12 kW, dopiero po szczegółowej analizie zaproponował 16 kW.
Zobaczymy co inni powiedzą.

----------


## Myjk

*lolka.77* powtórzę jak mantrę. Policz (zleć) OZC, podaj wyniki na forum, ludzie podpowiedzą czego masz szukać i z jakimi kosztami to się będzie wiązać. Później weźmiesz się za wyceny w firmach. Liczenie zużycia dla -10, w drogim prądzie, gdy średnia zimowa w Twoim regionie to 2sC, i gdy zazwyczaj grzeje się w większości w 2T, to jakaś paranoja.  :sad:

----------


## lolka.77

> Podajesz zapotrzebowanie, a pytam się o projektowe obciążenie cieplne. Dzięki niemu wiesz jakiej mocy źródło ciepła będzie potrzebne, by przy -20oC utrzymać 20oC w domu. W swojej projektowanej charakterystyce energetycznej (PCHE) mam podany ten parametr. 
> 
> Tylko tutaj też jest uwaga: jakiej jakości są to obliczenia? Jest wymóg, by ten papier był w projekcie domu i zazwyczaj jest to robione po łebkach. Podam tutaj swój przykład, chociaż obliczenia dla mojego domu wyszły "w miarę" (czyli nie totalnie z d...y) realne. Jednakże zleciłem też zrobienie prawdziwego OZC. Dzięki temu dowiedziałem się, że obciążenie cieplne wynosi u mnie 3,6 kW zamiast 5,21 kW wyliczonego w PCHE. Dzięki temu wiem, że mogę wybrać mniejszą, czyli tańszą, pompę ciepła.


A jak ten wskaźnik może się inaczej nazywać?
Firma od adaptacji, twierdzi, że charakterystyka jest przeliczona po zmianach i po uwzględnieniu położenia.

----------


## lolka.77

W tygodniu wybiorę się do kuzynki (jest audytorem energetycznym) zobaczymy co ona policzy, czy to co mam jest z d... czy rzeczywiście przeliczone. Jak nie da rady to zlecę OZC.
Chociaż opinie znanych mi hydraulików powoli zniechęcają - zwłaszcza, że jednego rozliczam i widzę w zleceniach instalacje dodatkowego kotła do PC.

----------


## thoreg

Raczej nie ma innej nazwy, bo wynika ona z norm.  :smile:  Powtórzę jeszcze raz: najprawdopodobniej ta charakterystyka jest zrobiona "by była". Zleć profesjonalne OZC (na forum np. asolt robi) i za 300-500 zł będziesz dokładnie wiedzieć na czym stoisz. Dodatkowo dowiesz się czy nie warto gdzieś dać więcej/mniej izolacji, co ewentualnie jeszcze można zmienić w sensownej cenie, aby utrzymanie domu była tańsze.

----------


## Liliputek

zleciłam OZC  :smile:  a potem będę błagała o pomoc jak poznam wyniki  :big grin: 
dziś mąż ma dzwonić do ekip budowlanych, żeby im się przypomnieć  :cool:  i oby w końcu, któraś łaskawie się zgodziła  :wink: 

*mariolka14*  my narazie nie robimy przyłącza gazu, więc nie pomogę, nie mam pojęcia ile może kosztować przyłącze  :sad:

----------


## ManiaBar

Dzień dobry wszystkim  :smile:  My również mamy nadzieję ruszyć na wiosnę z budową. Może jest ktoś jeszcze z Wawra?

----------


## Myjk

> Dzień dobry wszystkim  My również mamy nadzieję ruszyć na wiosnę z budową. Może jest ktoś jeszcze z Wawra?


Ja w Wawrze, a włsciwie w Aninie na basen uczęszczam. Budować będę kawałek dalej, pod miastem. enedue wybudowała w Wawrze. Może się do Niej uśmiechnijcie.  :smile:  http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-indywidualna

----------


## Smerfeta

My też zaczynamy budowę na wiosnę (tzn. mam taką nadzieję :big grin: ) miejscowość Janówka koło Łodzi. Już mnie to przeraża :Confused:

----------


## Myjk

A propos niedawnej walki o obliczenia. Dostałem właśnie OZC w swoje łapy. Na starcie wyszło 16,5MWh dla silki 24cm + 20cm styro, co mnie przeraziło. Po zmianach, głównie ocieplenia na gruncie z 10cm styro 040 na 20cm 031, odseparowaniu garażu i pom. gospodarczego, zmniejszeniu mostku na styku ściany z fundamentem i póki co z badziewiastymi oknami Drutexu Uw=0.89 -- wyszło 9,5MWh/rok. Straty na poziomie 6,5kW. Jestem zadowolony, bo osiągnąłem żądany poziom. Wniosek, wystarczy zaplanowana wstępnie pompa 8kW na CO i CWU w zimie, oraz 500m2 wymiennika gruntowego.  :big grin:  Liczone było dla 22sC w domu i 24sC w łazienkach. Ostateczne wyliczenia po wybraniu okien i wprowadzeniu zmian do projektu.

Polecam wszystkim inwestorom wykonanie tego obliczenia, bo można wprowadzić zmiany przed budową i oszacować wszystko nie budząc się z przysłowiową ręką w nocniku.

Liliputki trzy?

----------


## Monika Ż.

Dzień dobry  :smile:  
My właśnie zaczęliśmy przeprawę z papierkami. Działka leży i grzecznie czeka na nas już od kilku lat w Miłoszycach koło Wrocławia. Planujemy budowę Praktycznego 2A, na chwilę obecną systemem gospodarczym. Mamy nadzieję, że rok 2016 zakończymy stanem surowym otwartym  :smile:  
Pozdrawiamy!

----------


## Sar.Adamus

Kiepski projekt ;/ Tylko podniesie wam koszty

----------


## Mlavender

Witam , buduje ktoś http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...453_opisogolny ??

----------


## forscher

dzieje sie...

okna miały byc o profilu Schueko a będą z firmy Vetrex ...

przez wiele tygodni chcialem by cały moj domek był wyposazony w sprzet Viessmanna... 
Od kilku dni jestem coraz bardziej przekonany do tego iz tak nie będzie..   Kocioł penwie będzie z Immergasu a rekuperacja z Thesslagreen. Z Viessmana moze bedzie uzdatnianie wody  o ile wogole sie na to zdecyduje.. 

a jeszcze nawet jedna łopata na działce nie została wbita. ...  eh.. 



*Pozdrav*

----------


## Bepo

Meldujemy się spod Warszawy  :smile:  Projekt zakupiony ( http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/pl/proje...-domu-antracyt ), działka pod budowę wydzielona, czekamy na mapki projektowe i mamy nadzieję do czerwca ruszyć  :smile:

----------


## Niechaj

*Mariolko* u nas ok 100m do gazu, jeden sąsiad w pobliżu, ale kompletnie nie zainteresowany przyłączeniem/ciągnięciem rur. Po telefonicznych ustaleniach z gazownią nawet nie składaliśmy papierów - powyżej 50 lub 100m (nie pamiętam dokładnie, bo to było prawie rok temu) jest rozbudowa sieci, w którą trzeba zainwestować samemu (powiedzieli nam, że wyjdzie kilkanaście tys) i ew. wyrównywać sobie od chętnych sąsiadów. Plus przyłącza na działce (osobne do kuchenki, osobne do pieca) 2,5tys za jedno (ale nie wiem, czy to nie stała kwota niezależnie od metrów). Wniosek był dla nas prosty - nawet nie składaliśmy papierów o warunki techniczne, szkoda kasy.
*Smerfeto* cześć :smile: 
*Moniko* witaj, Przyjemny w Miłoszycach - przyjemnej i miłej przeprawy z papierami  :wink: 
*Bepo* witaj, ale wielkie okna! <3 życzę szybkiego uwinięcia się z papierologią  :smile:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Gaz - ja kiedyś liczyłem to samo podłączenia do domu wynosi około 6000-7000 zł (opłata przyłączeniowa (do granicy) od granicy do kotłowni (projekt, kierownik, materiał, wykonanie). Dodatkowo trzeba składać pozwolenie na budowę do instalacji gazowej, wszystko to trwa dłużej a jeszcze trzeba pamiętać o specjalnych warunkach dotyczących kotłowni oraz odprowadzanie spali (komin albo przez ścianę w przypadku kotłów do 21 KW).
Wstępnie postawiłem na PC PW

----------


## Monika Ż.

> Kiepski projekt ;/ Tylko podniesie wam koszty


Dlaczego? Mogę prosić o więcej szczegółów?
Dziękuję.

----------


## Monika Ż.

> *Moniko* witaj, Przyjemny w Miłoszycach - przyjemnej i miłej przeprawy z papierami


Dzień dobry  :smile:  Praktyczny w Miłoszycach  :wink:  Oby przede wszystkim poszło sprawnie!

----------


## Niechaj

*Moniko* ups, przepraszam, zasugerowałam się nazwą miejscowości i szybko przeczytaną nazwą projektu  :wink:  w takim razie życzę po prostu szybkiego uporania się z papierami  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

*Monika Ż.*  wizualnie bardzo mi się projekt podoba  :smile:  też mnie ciekawi czemu drogi i kiepski... kwestia gustu i pieniędzy  :wink: 

*forscher*  my również na 99% zdecydowalismy się na Vetrex  :smile: 

*Myjk*  a gdzie tam trzy.... wróciłam do domu, mam się stawić ponownie 26.01  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

http://www.projektyzwizja.pl/projekt.../praktyczny-2a To ten projekt?  Będzie problematyczny pewnie ze względu na taras nad garażem. Ja też chciałem taki taras robić, ostatecznie robię daszek spadowy nad garażem (podobnie) wpisanym w obrys. Poza tym "lukarny" też są problematyczne. Z tego też powodu zrezygnowałem z poddasza użytkowego (po drodze jeszcze kombinowałem z dachem mansardowym, ale to jest jeszcze większa masakra) na rzecz pełnego piętra.

----------


## Bepo

> *Mariolko* u nas ok 100m do gazu, jeden sąsiad w pobliżu, ale kompletnie nie zainteresowany przyłączeniem/ciągnięciem rur. Po telefonicznych ustaleniach z gazownią nawet nie składaliśmy papierów - powyżej 50 lub 100m (nie pamiętam dokładnie, bo to było prawie rok temu) jest rozbudowa sieci, w którą trzeba zainwestować samemu (powiedzieli nam, że wyjdzie kilkanaście tys) i ew. wyrównywać sobie od chętnych sąsiadów. Plus przyłącza na działce (osobne do kuchenki, osobne do pieca) 2,5tys za jedno (ale nie wiem, czy to nie stała kwota niezależnie od metrów). Wniosek był dla nas prosty - nawet nie składaliśmy papierów o warunki techniczne, szkoda kasy.
> *Smerfeto* cześć
> *Moniko* witaj, Przyjemny w Miłoszycach - przyjemnej i miłej przeprawy z papierami 
> *Bepo* witaj, ale wielkie okna! <3 życzę szybkiego uwinięcia się z papierologią


Witam, witam  :smile:  Wielkie okna, bo (na razie przynajmniej) na działce obok rośnie brzozowy las i chcemy jak najwięcej natury do domu wpuścić  :wink:  Co do gazu- u nas na wsi część wioski bliżej miasteczka ma gazociąg, a część(moja) nie. Dlatego zdecydowaliśmy się na pompę ciepła.

----------


## Pan Kejk

Witam
Pozwolenie na budowę uprawomocnione 28 grudnia 2015 ale zaczynamy na początku 2016 (o ile zima pozwoli). Projekt indywidualny w technologii Izodom, pow. użytkowa ok 200m2

----------


## gaja2

No trochę te Wasze koszty przyłączenia gazu mnie zaniepokoiły, prawdę mówiąc...my niefrasobliwie nie pytaliśmy o to; ale i tak u nas to jest najlepsze wyjście, więc będzie gaz. U nas wprawdzie jest sieć, więc trzeba tylko zrobić przyłącza na działce. 
Wszystko się pomyślnie posuwa do przodu, nawet w dośc szybkim tempie - działka została kupiona 30 grudnia,  wszystkie wnioski o przyłącza juz złożone, mapa geodezyjna odebrana w piątek, projekt kupiony,  a wczoraj M. już  zaniósł  wszystko do architekta do adaptacji. 
Będą małe przeróbki - podniesienie poddasza o 2 pustaki + okno w szczycie, zmiana wielkości kilku okien i wygospodarowanie dodatkowego WC z pomieszczenia gospodarczego/kotłowni. 
Mamy już firmę do stanu surowego zamkniętego, rozmawialiśmy z właścicielem - podał przyzwoitą cenę 90 tys., polecił też kierownika budowy, z którym M. ma się jutro spotkać. 
Natomiast pojawił się drobny zonk - po dokładnym przyjrzeniu się mapie sytuacyjnej okazało się, że  jest obowiązująca linia zabudowy 6 m od drogi! A działka ma 56 m długości i chcieliśmy dom postawić dalej...tak z 15-20 m od drogi. Jakoś wcześniej się w to nie wczytaliśmy, oczywiście widzieliśmy linię, ale myśleliśmy, ze to to jest linia nieprzekraczalna,  a nie obowiązująca. To by zreszta niewiele zmieniło, bo działkę i tak byśmy kupili - jest dośc atrakcyjna. 
Wymysliłam, że gdyby tak "dokleić" do niego garaż pod kątem prostym z przodu, to sam dom byłby o te 5-6 m dalej...ale czy to będzie się liczyło jako główna ściana domu? Architekt ma  się dowiedzieć w urzędzie.

----------


## thoreg

> Mamy już firmę do stanu surowego zamkniętego, rozmawialiśmy z właścicielem - podał przyzwoitą cenę 90 tys., polecił też kierownika budowy, z którym M. ma się jutro spotkać.


Nie popełniaj błędu zatrudnienia KB polecanego przez ekipę lub co gorsza firmę z własnym KB...

----------


## Myjk

Da się tę działkę podzielić na dwie?  :wink:  Tak tylko głośno myślę...

Jakie wychodzi zapotrzebowanie na ciepło w budynku? Jak macie tyle pola to aż się prosi o PC z poziomym wymiennikiem.

----------


## gaja2

*Thoreg*, dzięki -  ale tu nie będzie problemu. Ekipa budująca jest "znajoma", zbudowali już 2 domy w rodzinie, w trakcie jest trzeci no i nasz czwarty...wiemy, ze budują solidnie i uczciwie. 
*Myjk* - niestety działki nie da się podzielić - plan zagospodarowania określa, ze działki na tym terenie muszą miec minimum 1200 m2 (nasza ma 1250). 
Nie jest to aż takie wielkie pole, bo wymiary są 22 x 56,89 m więc raczej długie. I w ogóle nie jest to pole - na działce jest stary sad; drzewa pod dom będą karczowane,  a z tyłu chcieliśmy trochę zostawić...pod pompę poziomą trzeba by też wykarczować. 
Myśleliśmy o pompie,  ale koszty nas trochę powstrzymują - nie mamy zbyt wiele kasy. Więc niby zdecydowaliśmy, że gaz + kominek. 
Co do zapotrzebowania na ciepło ...wstyd się przyznać,  ale nie wiemy, aż głupio. Chyba rzeczywiście trzeba to policzyć.

----------


## Monika Ż.

> http://www.projektyzwizja.pl/projekt.../praktyczny-2a To ten projekt?  Będzie problematyczny pewnie ze względu na taras nad garażem. Ja też chciałem taki taras robić, ostatecznie robię daszek spadowy nad garażem (podobnie) wpisanym w obrys. Poza tym "lukarny" też są problematyczne. Z tego też powodu zrezygnowałem z poddasza użytkowego (po drodze jeszcze kombinowałem z dachem mansardowym, ale to jest jeszcze większa masakra) na rzecz pełnego piętra.


Tak, to ten projekt. Taras nad garażem nie będzie użytkowany, myślę, że problematycznym może być odpływ deszczówki, ale są na to rozwiązania. Lukarny to raczej chleb powszedni dla budowlańców  :wink:  co nie zmienia faktu, że znacznie podnoszą one koszty dachu. Wstępnie planowaliśmy klasyczny dach dwuspadowy, ale nie mogliśmy znaleźć projektu, który by nam odpowiadał i posiadał taki właśnie dach. Praktyczny 2A, jak dla nas i na nasze potrzeby, posiada idealny rozkład pomieszczeń, powierzchni, raczej nie planujemy znaczących adaptacji projektu.

----------


## Myjk

gaja2 policzcie koniecznie zapotrzebowanie gdy zamkniecie wstępnie projekt. Mnie straty CO wyszły na poziomie 6,5kW (przy -20sC na zewnątrz i 22sC w domu) a jakoś specjalnie się nie spinałem z ociepleniami i parametrami okien (mam zaplanowane 180m2, dwa pełne piętra + garaż i pom. wspomagające nieogrzewane, w sumie 220m2). W takim wypadku 9kW PC powietrzna (skoro jednak placu nie macie) z palcem w nosie sobie poradzi z ogrzaniem domu i CWU, a przy zużyciu 13MWh/rok wyjdzie w porywach 2000zł/rok (!). 

Koszty założenia PC będą wyższe, ale zwrócą się bardzo szybko. Żeby to zobrazować, przy takich parametrach ogrzanie gazem kosztowałoby mnie 5500 zł/rok. Marcin34_Sl podawał koszt przyłącza gazowego -- 6-7 tys. zł. Do tego piec gazowy ze 3 tys. Do tego komin (nie wiem czy murowany, czy wyrzut boczny? 1 tys. zł?) Do tego kominek (badziewiasty wkład 2 tys. zł) z kolejnym kominem (spalinowy, już solidny, 2 tys. zł). Jeśli różnica w instalacji wyjdzie 10-15 tys. zł to zwrot nastąpi po 5 latach, a potem będzie już sporo na plus. 

Ps. Nie róbcie kotłowni w salonie.  :wink:  To nie tylko brud, ale także duże straty ciepła. To co ogrzejecie gazem, wywieje Wam kominem.  :sad:  Potem będziecie to równoważyć paleniem drewna i tak się kółko będzie jałowo toczyć.  :sad:

----------


## Myjk

> Tak, to ten projekt. Taras nad garażem nie będzie użytkowany, myślę, że problematycznym może być odpływ deszczówki, ale są na to rozwiązania. Lukarny to raczej chleb powszedni dla budowlańców  co nie zmienia faktu, że znacznie podnoszą one koszty dachu. Wstępnie planowaliśmy klasyczny dach dwuspadowy, ale nie mogliśmy znaleźć projektu, który by nam odpowiadał i posiadał taki właśnie dach. Praktyczny 2A, jak dla nas i na nasze potrzeby, posiada idealny rozkład pomieszczeń, powierzchni, raczej nie planujemy znaczących adaptacji projektu.


Jeśli "taras" nie będzie użytkowany, to ta lukarna jest zupełnie zbyteczna tam (no, ew. aby powiększyć łazienkę), podobnie płaski dach nad garażem. Można zeń zrobić dach spadowy i nie kłaść drogiego i problematycznego w uszczelnieniu dachu płaskiego. MGProjekt oglądaliście? http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/helios co prawda też płaski dach nad garażem, pełne piętro (ale to wg mnie zaleta, bo skosy, i piszę to mieszkając 10 lat w domu z poddaszem, to jest tylko i wyłącznie upierdliwa wada) ale mają też inne projekty ze spadowym dachem nad garażem. Poza tym układ prawie identyczny i styl podobny.

----------


## Liliputek

> Ps. Nie róbcie kotłowni w salonie.  To nie tylko brud, ale także duże straty ciepła. To co ogrzejecie gazem, wywieje Wam kominem.  Potem będziecie to równoważyć paleniem drewna i tak się kółko będzie jałowo toczyć.


ale kominek w salonie to piękny widok  :big grin:  moje marzenie, chociaż wiem, patrząc racjonalnie to komin i strata ciepła...  :smile: 

Na płaskich dachach nad garażem się nie znam, ale znajomi po 10 latach mają kłopot, bo mimo, że dach był robiony dobrze (podobno) to jednak po latach coś gdzieś przecieka i trzeba było remontować  :smile: 

*gaja2*  też bym nie karczowała starego sadu  :smile:  my mamy rząd śliwek przy granicy działki i zostawiliśmy je  :smile:  bo jakbym chciała zasadzić drzewa to tyle by trzeba było czekać... chociaż mój tata ma sad na 10 arach i ma niedaleko działkę, więc obiecał, że my sadzić nie musimy, bo owoców starczy dla wszystkich  :wink: 
a w jakim województwie budujecie?  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> ale kominek w salonie to piękny widok  moje marzenie, chociaż wiem, patrząc racjonalnie to komin i strata ciepła...


Poza stratami, to także spory koszt inwestycyjny, "koszty" własne obsługi (dyganie z drewnem, sprzątanie, często także malowanie ścian po 2-3 latach) a i paliwa do kominka zazwyczaj darmo nie dają. Ja wiem, że biokominki inaczej się palą, nie strzelają i nie "huczą", ale są śmiesznie tanie, palą się czysto, nie wymagają noszenia paliwa i sprzątania, też grzeją, a paliwo można trzymać w szafce. Mnie się taki podoba: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYYAVZagvXQ  :big grin: 

Ps. kiedy będą wyniki OZC?  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

> Poza stratami, to także spory koszt inwestycyjny, "koszty" własne obsługi (dyganie z drewnem, sprzątanie, często także malowanie ścian po 2-3 latach) a i paliwa do kominka zazwyczaj darmo nie dają. Ja wiem, że biokominki inaczej się palą, nie strzelają i nie "huczą", ale są śmiesznie tanie, palą się czysto, nie wymagają noszenia paliwa i sprzątania, też grzeją, a paliwo można trzymać w szafce. Mnie się taki podoba: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYYAVZagvXQ 
> 
> Ps. kiedy będą wyniki OZC?


no tak... ale co ogień z drewna to ogień  :wink:  ja sądzę, że to wina mieszkania w mieście i marzeń o kominku  :wink: 

OZC to nie wiem, może w tym tygodniu  :smile:  cierpliwie czekam  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> no tak... ale co ogień z drewna to ogień  ja sądzę, że to wina mieszkania w mieście i marzeń o kominku


Tak, to jest przyczyna. Potem marzenia zderzają się z rzeczywistością.  :wink:  Ja też jestem blokers, po 24 latach mieszkania w bloku najpierw na warszawskiej Ochocie a potem na Ursynowie 10 lat temu zamieszkałem w domu -- i po paru latach wszystko się wywróciło do góry nogami (i to nie tylko moje obserwacje, ale także szwagrów i innych znajomych). Palenie to przykry obowiązek, nikomu się nie chce tego robić -- a kominek staje się kosztownym gratem w salonie rozpalanym żeby zrobić "wrażenie" na odwiedzających blokersach.  :wink:  Są wyjątki oczywiście, którzy palą codzienne (np. sąsiad, ale to leśnik, mieszka w domu z bali i codziennie o 21 wybija rytm siekierą).  :wink:

----------


## mother_nature

Też nie chcę kominka. Nie kcem ale muszem. I tak cud, że udało mi się przekonać męża do ogrzewania domu prądem, jednak kominek musi być jako alternatywa w razie awarii. A braki dostawy zdarzają się często (jak na te czasy) w tej naszej wsi.

----------


## Bejaro

Myjk mam pytanie jeździsz samochodem z małym silnikiem na gaz? :wink: 

Ja mieszkam prawie 20 lat w domu z kominkiem palimy okazjonalnie to fakt w okresach przejściowych bo przyjemnie i czasem dla nastroju,teraz też będzie kominek już stoi wiem mostek i koszt ale przyjemność kosztuje jak jazda wypasioną furą ....

Każdy musi odpowiedzieć sobie na pytanie czy chce kominek pomimo jego zalet i wad co do malowania to posiadacze psów np też muszą częściej malować,ale zdecydowanie kominek okazjonalnie użytkowany nie powoduje konieczności malowania co 2-3 lata.

Nie namawiam ale rozumiem też inne potrzeby.

Mam Hsy zimniejsze wiadomo ale brak progu...

Za wszelką cenę nie zrezygnuję z pewnych rozwiązań nie buduję termosu,każdy niech zdecyduje ...

----------


## Myjk

Ja tylko wykazuję to czego sam nie widziałem gdy byłem "blokersem". Marzył mi się kominek i skosy w domu. Ale jak pomieszkałem w domu, to skosy mi zbrzydły (bo bolą w głowę, przestrzeń ograniczają), a kominek jest obsługowy, nie jest czysty i też mi zbrzydł. To tak jakby kupić wypasiony, nowy samochód i odpalać go na korbę i jeszcze popychać żeby zaczął jechać. No jak dla mnie bez sensu i o tyle jestem mądrzejszy po paru latach mieszkania w domu. Dom ma być dla mnie, a nie ja dla domu, ergo też nie buduję termosu, ale dom ma być bezobsługowy. W razie awarii prądu to ja planuję piecyk gazowy z komorą zamkniętą (normalnie do CWU, ale przy takich stratach starczy na CO) z wyrzutem bocznym, zasilany z butli PB a praca podtrzymywana akumulatorami. Koszty zdecydowanie mniejsze niż kominek.

----------


## Bejaro

Mój ma być bezobsługowy nie muszę kominka rozpalać kiedy nie mam ochoty,do ogrzewania mam kondensat ,a ze skosów też zrezygnowałam tu się zgodzę choć mam niewielkie wysoka ścianka kolankowa, okna dachowe dwie sztuki tylko w łazience takie moje doświadczenie.Najważniejsze dla mnie jest brak schodów to była pierwsza najważniejsza rzecz przy wybieraniu projektu  po doświadczeniu mieszkania długiego w domu tzn szeregowcu dokładnie,za mojego dorosłego życia zaznaczam....

Minus kominka to nie tylko popiół ale też wywalanie energii w komin,który jeszcze dodatkowo wychładza wiem-ale chadzam na szpilkach one mają same wady oprócz zalet wizerunkowych.

----------


## mother_nature

> Minus kominka to nie tylko popiół ale też wywalanie energii w komin,który jeszcze dodatkowo wychładza wiem-ale chadzam na szpilkach one mają same wady oprócz zalet wizerunkowych.


Lubię to!  :wink:

----------


## Bejaro

> Lubię to!


 :wink: Jak tam wybrałaś KB materiał opracowany zamówiony?

PS.Na szpilki parę mogłabym wydać fortunę-teraz na topie budowlane balerinki,ale jak popatrzyłam na ceny wkładu i obudowy z kamienia to jest dokładnie to samo....

----------


## mother_nature

KB wybrany, geodeta klepnięty. Debata trwa o izolacje. Głupia już jestem od czytania internetów. Muszę jeszcze w OZC popatrzeć, bo pamiętam tylko, że w projekcie jest 12 cm ściana fundamentowa, 10 cm pod posadzki, 15 cm fasada. W strop pójdzie 30 cm wełny.

U mnie na początku to chyba gumofilce  :wink:  Do kominka daleeeeeko, więc przynajmniej ten temat nie spędza snu z powiek. Teraz śnią mi sie EPSy i XPSy  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> Minus kominka to nie tylko popiół ale też wywalanie energii w komin,który jeszcze dodatkowo wychładza wiem-ale chadzam na szpilkach one mają same wady oprócz zalet wizerunkowych.


Zgoda, co nie znaczy że nie można o tych wadach otwarcie pisać. Ja nikomu pistoletu do głowy nie przystawiam, przeczyta moje wątpliwości, i sam zdecyduje. Dla mnie kominek ma same wady, szpilki chociaż wygląd łydki poprawiają.  :big tongue:

----------


## cob_ra

> . Dla mnie kominek ma same wady, szpilki chociaż wygląd łydki poprawiają.


Również potwierdzam co do kominka, nie dość, że trzeba koło niego robić, to jeszcze kosztuje parę ładnych tysi. A nie po to robi się czyste i bezobsługowe ogrzewanie aby robić kotłownie w salonie. Takie moje zdanie, ale każdy ma inny gust.  Mnie żywy ogień nie rajcuje, wystarczy, że przez prawie 20 lat w domu rodzinnym paliłem w piecu.

----------


## Myjk

> KB wybrany, geodeta klepnięty. Debata trwa o izolacje. Głupia już jestem od czytania internetów. Muszę jeszcze w OZC popatrzeć, bo pamiętam tylko, że w projekcie jest 12 cm ściana fundamentowa, 10 cm pod posadzki, 15 cm fasada. W strop pójdzie 30 cm wełny.


Y! Jak dałem do liczenia OZC 10cm 040 w posadzkę, to mi wyszło 17500 kWh na samo CO (!). Po zmianie na 20cm 031 zjechało do 11000kWh.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Myjk - ja podobnie jak ty, PC PW, brak kominka (i wogóle żadnego komina nie będę miał) + biokominek.

Pisałeś wyżej o piecu gazowym za 3 tyś zł...to bardzo mało wg Mnie. Dla domu 150 m2 dobry piecyk kondensacyjny + zasobnik 200 l i wyposażenie kotłowni to 8 000 - 10 000 zł,

Taki biokominek mi się podoba  :Smile: 

OZC - mi też wyszło około 6,5 kw strat.

Kominek - nie wiem jak wy to liczycie ale: wkład średni 2-3 tyś, komin systemowy 3 tyś, obróbka dachu, wykończenie na zewnątrz, obudowa wkładu itp - jak nic całość mi wychodziła 10-12 tyś zł

----------


## Bejaro

> Zgoda, co nie znaczy że nie można o tych wadach otwarcie pisać. Ja nikomu pistoletu do głowy nie przystawiam, przeczyta moje wątpliwości, i sam zdecyduje. Dla mnie kominek ma same wady, szpilki chociaż wygląd łydki poprawiają.


No i też napisałam,o wadach,nie uważam też że tylko blokersi tęsknią do kominka,ja nie paliłam też w piecu więc ogień lubię,zawsze miałam bezobsługowe ogrzewanie ,czasem chcę się pobrudzić ale tylko wtedy kiedy mam na to ochotę.

Każdy robi jak uważa,więc niech decyzje podejmie na podstawie jak największej ilości opinii nikogo nie namawiam do niczego.

----------


## gaja2

*Liliputek* - budujemy w świętokrzyskim, małe miasto. 
*Myjk* - zabijasz mi niezłego klina...
Kominka w obsłudze tak bardzo się nie boję, tej zimy mieszkamy w domu ogrzewanym wyłącznie kominkiem i  nie jest źle ( no ale też mamy świadomość, że to nie na zawsze). No i też lubię - jak szpilki  :smile: 
Dla nas jednak co innego jest priorytetową sprawą - jesteśmy w wieku tzw. poważnym  :smile:  jeszcze pracujemy,  ale pewnie juz niedługo i chcemy mieć dom, którego utrzymanie nie będzie nas w przyszłości zbyt wiele kosztowało; dlatego jesteśmy nawet gotowi zrezygnować z kominka, głównie z powodu strat ciepła. 
Wyliczenia kosztu kominka i gazu faktycznie też są przekonujące - wrzuciłam temat M-owi i zaczynamy z powrotem mysleć o pompie ciepła...
Myjk, myślisz rzeczywiście, że powietrzna pompa ciepła wystarczy? 
Ja niestety czuję się jak blondynka w tych wszystkich skrótach, określeniach - CO, PC PW, CWU itd.... :sad:

----------


## Myjk

*Marcin34_Śl* Ja też buduję bez kominów. Koszty alternatywne podaję minimalne żeby się nikt nie przyczepił, że zawyżam koszty innych źródeł. 

*gaja2* Czy wybraliście ostatecznie projekt? ZTCP (to skrót od Z Tego Co Pamiętam)  :wink:  chcecie bardzo mały domek wybudować, tj. max 85m2. I dobrze, nie popełnicie błędu jaki popełnili moi rodzice (choć im wałkowałem o małym domu, to kupili sobie na starość piętrowy 120m2 nie wiadomo po jakiego diabła). Pamiętaj, że podane przeze mnie wcześniej wyliczenia są dla mojego domu 180m2 -- czyli ponad dwa razy większego. Musicie na podstawie swojego projektu policzyć OZC (Zapotrzebowanie na Ciepło), sprawdzić wynik, ew. wprowadzić zmiany do projektu polepszające parametry ocieplenia, i będzie wszystko jasne. Dla przykładu Arturo72 ma dom 120m2, ogrzewa za pomocą PC PW (Pompa Ciepła Powietrze Woda -- czyli na zewnątrz taki często widziany "klimatyzator" stojący na powietrzu, a w środku puszka przekazująca ciepło do wody w podłogówce) i za CO płaci 600 zł/sezon (przy czym należy zaznaczyć, że ma płytę fundamentową i sporo ocieplenia). No właśnie, rozumiem, że zrobicie podłogówkę w całym domu? 

Standardowo polecam WM (Wentylację Mechaniczną) zamiast WG (Wentylacji Grawitacyjnej). To jest cudowny komfort. Brak zaduchu, kontrola nad ilością nawiewanego i wywiewanego powietrza (brak nadmiernych strat). Rekuperacja nie jest konieczna, ale są także bardzo tanie rekuperatory i czasem warto się o nie pokusić. Wtedy, gdy oczywiście zrezygnujecie także z kominka klasycznego, można całkowicie zrezygnować z kominów i po raz kolejny znacznie ograniczyć straty ciepła. Eliminując kominy, WM można zrobić spokojnie w cenie, albo nawet taniej niż WG.

----------


## Monika Ż.

> Jeśli "taras" nie będzie użytkowany, to ta lukarna jest zupełnie zbyteczna tam (no, ew. aby powiększyć łazienkę), podobnie płaski dach nad garażem. Można zeń zrobić dach spadowy i nie kłaść drogiego i problematycznego w uszczelnieniu dachu płaskiego. MGProjekt oglądaliście? http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/helios co prawda też płaski dach nad garażem, pełne piętro (ale to wg mnie zaleta, bo skosy, i piszę to mieszkając 10 lat w domu z poddaszem, to jest tylko i wyłącznie upierdliwa wada) ale mają też inne projekty ze spadowym dachem nad garażem. Poza tym układ prawie identyczny i styl podobny.


Tak, oglądaliśmy ten projekt. Niestety, bez zachwytów. Nie chcemy balkonów, dachu kopertowego. Kominek na ścianie głównej, obok TV też słabo wygląda. Na górze nie potrzebujemy czterech pokoi i dwóch łazienek. Czyli trochę zmian do wprowadzenia  :smile: . Ale dzięki za podpowiedź.
Projekty domów oglądamy od ponad dwóch lat, mam wrażenie, że już wszystko widziałam  :wink:

----------


## Mlavender

Witam , melduje sie  :smile:  zaczynamy poszukiwania projektu . Mamy działkę 28x24,5 i myślimy nad projektem Linus http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...453_opisogolny ogólnie szukamy parterowki . Może ktoś coś doradzi z góry dzięki

----------


## mother_nature

Sporo parterówek ma pracownia Z500. 
Jakie macie wymagania? Ile pokoi/ wc w łazience czy osobne/ kuchnia otwarta czy zamknięta/ garaż w bryle czy wolnostojący/ jaki rodzaj stropu?  :smile: 

A, no i dość istotne - jaki macie mieć kąt nachylenia dachu? Określa to MPZP, więc najlepiej szukać projektu pasującego do tego zapisu.

----------


## Liliputek

> A, no i dość istotne - jaki macie mieć kąt nachylenia dachu? Określa to MPZP, więc najlepiej szukać projektu pasującego do tego zapisu.


chyba, że MPZP nie ma  :wink:  u nas nie ma, ale za to jest WZ plus jest park narodowy obok... to chyba gorsze niż MPZP  :big grin: 

Ekipa po 1,5 tyg. zadzwoniła i powiedziała, że jednak potrzebują projekt by wycenić robociznę  :cool:  ale jest plus tej sytuacji! zadzwonili wcześniej niż my do nich, by się upomnieć o wycenę  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

> *Liliputek* - budujemy w świętokrzyskim, małe miasto.


a cena 90 tys to robocizna sama? czy SSO z materiałami?  :smile:  

Szczerze mówiąc jak jesteście w wieku poważnym to może lepiej zrezygnować z kominka... tzn. widzę po teściach jak bardzo im się nie chce rąbać drzewa do kominka (komineczka raczej...), mają malutki domek ok. 70 m2, ogrzewają prądem, ale ponieważ to domek z 1932r. to nie jest ani dobrze ocieplony, ani nie ma porządnych fundamentów, więc dodatkowym źródłem taniej energii jest kominek. Fakt jak wrzucą z 2 kawałki to ja umieram z gorąca... bo jest z 27 stopni, ale jednak w nocy musiałby ktoś wstać by dorzucić drewna, w przeciwnym wypadku rano jest już zimno.
Chociaż zaznaczam ich dom ma spore straty ciepła...
*
Mlavender*  jeśli miałabym cos poradzić to przejście z garażu do spiżarki może nie być najlepszym wyjściem  :sad:  w zimie wszystko naniesie się do domu... w lecie też, bo buty nigdy nie są idealnie czyste... nie wiem jakie są Wasze wymagania co do wielkości, ilości pokoi, czy kształtu dachu więc za dużo nie mogę pomóc  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

Liliputek, masz rację  :smile:  Nie wiem co gorsze  :wink: 
Park może być niedogodnością w tym przypadku.

Jeżeli ekipa zawala już na etapie oceny, to potem może być tylko gorzej. U Ciebie poprosili o projekt, więc bądź dobrej myśli  :smile:

----------


## Iscra

Ja ostatnio otrzymałam ekspres. Wysłałam koło południa maila z prośbą o wycenę z rysunkami zaznaczając, że jeszcze projekt jest w trakcie tworzenia i nie mam wszystkich danych. Wycena była wieczorem, przy dwóch telefonach wcześniej w celu doprecyzowania kilku rzeczy  :ohmy:

----------


## Sar.Adamus

przekombinowany projekt. Zwiększy tylko koszta budowy.

----------


## Liliputek

> Ja ostatnio otrzymałam ekspres. Wysłałam koło południa maila z prośbą o wycenę z rysunkami zaznaczając, że jeszcze projekt jest w trakcie tworzenia i nie mam wszystkich danych. Wycena była wieczorem, przy dwóch telefonach wcześniej w celu doprecyzowania kilku rzeczy


dobijasz mnie...  :big grin:  ja nie wiem... może w małopolsce tyle pracy mają... albo smog ich otumania  :wink: 
*
mother_nature* u nas samo sąsiedztwo parku to multum wymagań co do WZ... ale na szczęście mamy już PnB  :wink:  tylko wioskę dalej ludzie już parę lat czekają na przekształcenie ziemi, z rolnej na budowlaną, bo rolna jest w sąsiedztwie innych zabudowań, a park powiedział, że "zobaczą..." i tak patrzą  :wink:  a w gminie mówią, że pewnie jeszcze parę lat będą czekać.

----------


## Sar.Adamus

Co budujesz i ile chcesz zaplacić ekipie za stan surowy ? Widzę że masz ładne przygody z wykonawcami..

----------


## Liliputek

> Co budujesz i ile chcesz zaplacić ekipie za stan surowy ? Widzę że masz ładne przygody z wykonawcami..


budujemy http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/dn_kendra_2m_ce.htm z malutkimi poprawkami (brak balkonu), ale z piwnicą pod domem.
Wyceny są różne... od 44 tys do 120 tys za SSO - sama robocizna. Natomiast mnie interesuja oferty do ok 80 tys  :smile:  Tylko chcemy mieć piwnicę z lanego betonu, co wprawia w konsternację wiele ekip, przechodząca w przekonywanie, że lepiej z bloczków... planujemy budować z silikatów, co również stanowi problem, bo ekipy mówią, że lepiej z ceramiki, bo wszyscy tak robią.

----------


## MisiekNS

To i ja witam! 
Pozwolenie wydane, ekipa wybrana, ruszamy z wiosną. 
Dylematy co do kominka bardzo nam znane...w sumie jeszcze decyzja nie zapadła. 

Projekt indywidualny.

----------


## Myjk

*MisiekNS* warto rozważyć obecność kominka (ze względu właśnie na komin) zanim budowa ruszy.   :wink:  Ile ciepła dom będzie "puszczać" do atmosfery?

Projekt czysty, przyjmujesz jeszcze uwagi?  :wink:

----------


## Figusiol

Witam, 
Ruszyliśmy z budową domku w grudniu 2015 - wylana płyta fundamentowa  :smile:  Od wiosny 2016 idziemy dalej. Wybrany projekt "Mój Dom w Dolinie1" z poprawkami. Pozdrawiam wszystkich rozpoczynających przygodę z budową  :smile:

----------


## MisiekNS

Myjk - jasne ze przyjmuję  :smile:  

Z OZC zapotrzebowanie na ogrzewanie wychodzi 7400 kwh/rok. Z tym, że było liczone z mniejszą izolacją na podłodze i stropie.

----------


## Myjk

To ja mam dwie uwagi *MisiekNS*. 

1. Wiatrołap. Jest bardzo mały. Sugerowałbym pomyśleć jak go powiększyć, bo będzie dramat w razie jakichś gości -- będą się ubierać w salonie.  :wink:  Ja miałem początkowo 5m2, powiększyłem go do 7m2 (część oczywiście zajmą szafy) -- ale później jeszcze kombinowałem jak go powiększyć -- niestety już nie daje rady.  :wink:  Najprościej u Ciebie można drzwi przesunąć za drzwi łazienki i trochę dać tam luzu. Można pójść krok dalej i po przesunięciu ścianki drzwi do łazienki wyrzucić na hol od strony salonu.

2. Spiżarka. Też chciałem mieć, ale w trakcie "szkicowania" wyszło, że spiżarka marnuje miejsce, tzn. wymaga miejsca na "komunikację", drzwi, etc. Zamiast tego lepiej mieć kawałek więcej blatu, oraz wysoką zabudowę -- gdzie można zrobić wygodniejsze szuflady oraz półki, może jakieś "cargo". To pozwoli odstawić lodówkę od narożnika (w rogu jest przez to zablokowany blat). Co więcej, usunięcie spiżarki zwiększy miejsce w łazience, będzie można ją nieco przestawić i powiększyć znowu wiatrołap.

Widzę aż pięć pokoi w tym dwa na dole (pomijając salon)...

Możesz podać dokładniejsze parametry domu dla tego zapotrzebowania? Jakie straty wyszły? Może dla gaja2 wyciągniemy jakieś wnioski z tego.  :wink:

----------


## gaja2

*Myjk* - dziękuję jeszcze raz za bardzo jasne informacje, jestem dodatkowo wzruszona rozwinięciem tajemniczych skrótów  :smile: 
Dobrze pamiętasz, domek 86 m2. Będzie jeszcze dobudowany garaż - o czym za chwilę. 
Wentylacja na pewno będzie mechaniczna, chcemy z rekuperacją. 
Z kominka jesteśmy gotowi zrezygnować, jesli to ma znaczenie - bez sentymentów  :smile: 
Nie rozważaliśmy dotąd  PC PW (już przyswoiłam), bo wydawało się nam, że nie wystarczy,  a z kolei gruntowa - koszty. 
Ale mamy takiego gościa od pomp ciepła (robił to w rodzinie i u znajomych, sa zadowoleni) i chcemy się z nim teraz spotkać, żeby porozmawiać.  
Policzymy też OZC, widzę że to konieczne. 
Mam niestety pewne zastrzeżenia co do podłogówki w całym domu - no nie lubie po prostu, jak mi grzeje stopy...co innego np. łazienka. 

*Liliputek* - uściślam co do podanych przeze mnie kosztów budowy: te 90 tys. to taki nie do końca SSZ, bo bez okien i drzwi, ale ze ściankami działowymi. 
Ale w tym jest też koszt materiałów. 

Pisałam o problemie z odległością domu od drogi. Okazało się - hurra - że można "dokleić" z przodu garaż i wtedy jego frontowa ściana będzie się liczyla jako stojąca w linii zabudowy. Tak więc dom będzie w odległości około 12 m, to juz w porządku.
Garaż będzie doklejony z prawej strony,  a okno od pokoju powędruje na ścianę szczytową.

----------


## Myjk

*gaja2*, wyśmienicie. OZC jest (nie)stety konieczne aby mieć pojęcie o co się walczy. Ale to dobrze wydane pieniądze.

Nie bój(cie) się podłogówki. W energooszczędnym domu, oraz ze źródłem niskotemperaturowym (czyli np. PC PW) nie odczujesz nawet że podłoga jest ciepła. Ciepła podłoga to domena domów energochłonnych. Dla PC najlepiej jest gdy grzeje wodę w podłodze do 30-35sC (w największe mrozy). Oznacza to znacznie niższą temperaturę na podłodze, niż temperatura ciała, a tym chłodniejszą podłogę im cieplej na dworze. Musicie koniecznie pojawić się u kogoś posiadającego podłogówkę niskotemperaturową i sprawdzić to empirycznie. Powiem więcej, możecie niwelować efekt "ciepłej" podłogi lepiej izolując dom (minimalizując straty), co potem przełoży się na niższą cenę źródła ciepła. Pamiętaj, że połączenie kaloryferów i PC jest nieekonomiczne -- zmniejsza bowiem COP pompy (współczynnik wydajności, tj. w prostych słowach ile energii pompa wyciąga z gruntu/powietrza w stosunku do zużywanej energii elektrycznej) -- stąd wspomniałem o tym elemencie. Nieekonomiczne jest także samo mieszanie systemu podłogówki i kaloryferów (podraża koszt "kotłowni").

Jeśli domek ma być tak przytulny (nie lubię słowa mały) i budowany w "standardowej" dla dzisiejszych czasów technologii, tj. ściana ~40cm + fundament + 20 cm styro w podłodze, okna z U~0.9 to wg mnie spokojnie zamkniecie się w 5-6MWh/rok i mocy 4kW dla największych mrozów. To będzie oznaczać, że możecie się pokusić o budżetową pompę ciepła typu Anslut vel Jula 6+3. Jak spojrzeć w karty, ma ona przy -15 moc tylko 3kW, ale resztę uzupełnią wbudowane grzałki i wystarczy. Za 12 tys. zł brutto z podłączeniem i uruchomieniem powinno się spokojnie udać. Można kupić "markową" pompę, ale wg mojej skromnej opinii nie warto wydawać dużo pieniędzy i czekać na zwrot. Przy takich parametrach ogrzewanie będzie Was kosztować maksymalnie 1000 zł/rok (z CWU). Ale podkreślam, to tylko szacunki.  :smile:  Policzcie OZC i wtedy powalczymy wspólnie z doborem źródła.

----------


## Liliputek

> 2. Spiżarka. Też chciałem mieć, ale w trakcie "szkicowania" wyszło, że spiżarka marnuje miejsce, tzn. wymaga miejsca na "komunikację", drzwi, etc. Zamiast tego lepiej mieć kawałek więcej blatu, oraz wysoką zabudowę -- gdzie można zrobić wygodniejsze szuflady oraz półki, może jakieś "cargo".


Tu sie nie zgodzę  :smile:  mam obecnie w mieszkaniu spiżarkę  :smile:  bo kuchnia ma 13 m2. Na dwóch ścianach mamy meble w kształcie litery L, a na drugiej mamy postawioną ściankę G-K, pośrodku ukryta jest lodówka, a po dwoch stronach mamy drzwi własnie do spiżarki i to jest najlepsza rzecz w mieszkaniu  :big grin:  w środku mamy tylko półki, w jednej części same sprzęty kuchenne a w drugiej "magazynek"  :wink:  więc zapasy jakieś, a nawet ręczniki kuchenne...
Tylko ja robię bardzo dużo przetworów, więc wszystkie przetwory leżą w piwnicy a w spiżarce to co akurat powinnam mieć w domu  :smile: 
Taka spiżarka wychodzi znacznie taniej w budowie niż meble kuchenne, bo odpadają fronty i np. cargo (choć cargo da się zastąpić systemowymi szufladami  :wink:  )
Dodatkowo mamy ukrytą drugą zamrażarkę w spiżarce  :smile:  
Nie wiem oczywiście ile w Waszych okolicach kosztują meble, ale u nas to ok. 1,5 tys za mb góra-dół, wysoka zabudowa nieco droższa... cała spiżarka kosztowała nas z 1000 zł a ma 3 m długości...

Ale oczywiście czasem zalezy to od kształtu kuchni, najlepiej jak spiżarka jest w kształcie prostokąta... chociaż u *MisiekNS* zrobiłabym półki na wszystkich ściankach spiżarki, a po lewej od wejścia na głebokość jednego słoika  :smile:  my tak mamy własnie i nie wpadam na te półeczki  :wink: 
Kwestia, czy ktoś robi tak maniakalnie przetwory jak ja....  :big lol:

----------


## MisiekNS

Myjk. 
1. Wiem, że wiatrołap jest mały ale... Nam to nie przeszkadza, teraz w mieszkaniu mamy 1,8 m2 ,,przedsionka''. Nam i gościom to nie przeszkadza, a jak komuś będzie to niech się ubiera na zewnątrz.... :smile:  Jest to jeden z kompromisów spowodowanych metrażem, który miał być mały. Z dwojga złego wolę, aby drzwi od łazienki były niewidoczne z salonu. 
2. Wolę stracić miejsce na komunikację, zrobić małą spiżarnię, wstawić tam regały niż rozbudowywać kuchnię i ją wyposażać w  różne ,,carga'' i inne miejsca do przechowywania. Ale to też kwestia gustu i wyboru. 

Na dole pokój jest jeden, pomieszczenie z wyjściem na zewnątrz będzie pełniło rolę pomieszczenia gospodarczego na rowery, deski, narty itp. 
W założeniu dodatkowego pokoju na dole miało nie być. Ale, że rodzina się rozjechała po kraju i świecie (posprzedawane mieszkania itd) stwierdziliśmy że takie ,,pomieszczenie na łóżko'' się przyda. Więc pomimo tego, że budujemy dom dla siebie postanowiliśmy taką ,,klitkę'' dla gości wygospodarować. 

Pow. netto 116,16. Użytkowa 103,63. Ogrzewanie gazem. Całość podłogówka. Wentylacja mechaniczna. Ściany 20cm grafitowego. Podłoga 20 cm (10 w OZC). Poddasze 30 cm (lub więcej) (25 w OZC). 
Podeślij na priv adres mailowy to prześlę szczegóły.

----------


## mother_nature

> Na dwóch ścianach mamy meble w kształcie litery L, a na drugiej mamy postawioną ściankę G-K, pośrodku ukryta jest lodówka, a po dwoch stronach mamy drzwi własnie do spiżarki i to jest najlepsza rzecz w mieszkaniu  w środku mamy tylko półki, w jednej części same sprzęty kuchenne a w drugiej "magazynek"  więc zapasy jakieś, a nawet ręczniki kuchenne...


Wrzuciłabyś jakieś zdjęcie poglądowe swojej spiżarki? Tutaj albo u mnie w dzienniku, plisss  :smile:  Pomysł bardzo mnie zaciekawił  :smile: 




> Myjk. 
> 1. Wiem, że wiatrołap jest mały ale... Nam to nie przeszkadza, teraz w mieszkaniu mamy 1,8 m2 ,,przedsionka''. Nam i gościom to nie przeszkadza, a jak komuś będzie to niech się ubiera na zewnątrz.....


W swoim projekcie pomniejszyłam wiatrołap na rzecz pom. gospodarczego i będzie dobrze. Nie planuję tu żadnych szaf do przechowywania, ot taki kawałek żeby kurtkę powiesić i buty zostawić. A goście i tak u mnie w butach mają chodzić, nie boso  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

*mother_nature*  jasne  :smile:  ale to nic specjalnego, bo nie chcieliśmy inwestować już w mieszkanie...  :wink:  i przepraszam za bałagan  :big grin:  mąż musi tylko jeszcze w drzwiach zrobić dziurki na dole, jak w łazience, żeby lepsza wymiana powietrza była  :smile:  bo w lecie grzeje się od lodówki...

----------


## Sar.Adamus

NIe szkoda ci robić prawie 40m garażu wraz z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym? Podnosi to koszta całości, średnio wpasowuje się ta "doklejka" w bryłę budynku... Plus z tego co piszesz z kasą u ciebie krucho, temat robiony na kredytach. To prawie 80m2 dodatkowej powierzchni.

----------


## Liliputek

> NIe szkoda ci robić prawie 40m garażu wraz z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym? Podnosi to koszta całości, średnio wpasowuje się ta "doklejka" w bryłę budynku... Plus z tego co piszesz z kasą u ciebie krucho, temat robiony na kredytach. To prawie 80m2 dodatkowej powierzchni.


 :smile:  nie, mamy dwa auta i raczej nie zamierzam w zimie martwic sie o odsnieżanie...
Nie pisałam, że nie mamy pieniędzy, ale nie widzę też powodu, by nadpłacać bez powodu  :smile:  a wiele osób nam juz wyceniało, więc mniej więcej znamy ceny... gorzej z dostępnością ekip.
Mamy przed sobą ok. 40 lat pracy zawodowej, to ma byc dom na wiele lat  :wink:

----------


## Sar.Adamus

> *mother_nature*  jasne  ale to nic specjalnego, bo nie chcieliśmy inwestować już w mieszkanie...  i przepraszam za bałagan  mąż musi tylko jeszcze w drzwiach zrobić dziurki na dole, jak w łazience, żeby lepsza wymiana powietrza była  bo w lecie grzeje się od lodówki...


Świetna spiżarnia. Praktyczna i pojemna!

----------


## Liliputek

*Sar.Adamus*  dziekujemy  :smile:  powiem szczerze, że jest wygodniejsza dla mnie od mebli, bo otwieram drzwi i mam wszystko pod ręką  :wink:  trzeba tylko uważać, żeby się nie zagracić tzn. "przyda się"  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

U mnie całość wygląda tak:





Jak widać "sień" jest spora, spora jest także kuchnia. Mógłbym zrezygnować z wejścia do kuchni od strony sieni (i początkowo tak właśnie było) robiąc tam spiżarkę (w międzyczasie jeszcze nawet z przejściem na przelot), ale doszedłem do wniosku, że uszczknie to sporo blatu. Wg mnie blat roboczy w kuchni to podstawa.  :smile: 

Oczywiście też lubimy przetwory (i robić i składować), ale większość nie musi być dostępna cały czas -- stąd będzie nań miejsce w garażu.

----------


## Liliputek

*Myjk*  akurat u Ciebie to bez sensu byłoby iść w spiżarkę, moim zdaniem... ta kuchnia akurat aż się prosi o meble  :smile:  u nas błagała o spiżarkę  :wink:  bo jeszcze było okno, które przeszkadzało meblom...
a to jest projekt indywidualny? 

ja nie zawsze lubię robić przetwory, chociaż lubię je jeść... ale jak tata zasadzi 90 krzaków pomidorów to żal, by się zmarnowały  :big grin:

----------


## Myjk

Tak Liliputku, projekt jest indywidualny. Zaleta taka, że mogłem kombinować przy układzie jak mi się podobało, bo projekt rysuje szwagier. Wada taka, że jestem przez ten "układ" (niejako rodzinny) rok w plecy, bo niby już tej jesieni miał stać SSO.  :big tongue:

----------


## jankes789

Witam  :smile:  , planujemy budować Aston 2 wer. C z paliwem stałym z pracowni Horyzont ...Buduje ktoś podobny projekt?

----------


## mother_nature

> *mother_nature*  jasne  ale to nic specjalnego, bo nie chcieliśmy inwestować już w mieszkanie...  i przepraszam za bałagan  mąż musi tylko jeszcze w drzwiach zrobić dziurki na dole, jak w łazience, żeby lepsza wymiana powietrza była  bo w lecie grzeje się od lodówki...





> Świetna spiżarnia. Praktyczna i pojemna!


Również tak uważam  :smile:  Dziękuję za zdjęcia, może podobną zrobię u siebie. Argument finansowy też do mnie przemawia  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

Od siebie polecam tylko kupowanie płyt w takich większych sklepach dla stolarzy  :smile:  cenowo wychodzi bardzo korzystnie (jakościowo też w porownaniu do marketów budowlanych).
Nawet niekiedy ten sam sklep ma różne ceny, my kupowaliśmy poza Krakowem i fronty były o ok. 20% taniej niż w Krakowie w filii tego sklepu... co prawda przy jednym-dwóch frontach się nie opłaca  :wink:  ale większa ilość już tak  :smile: 

Zresztą w ogóle polecam takie sklepy nawet jak zamawiamy meble u stolarza, bo zazwyczaj oni mają wystawione wszelkie rozwiązania i wiemy co jest na rynku dostepne oraz mniej więcej zna się ceny  :wink:  My jak zamawialiśmy stolarza do kuchni to ja mu mówiłam o innych prowadnicach, bo on miał jedne zakodowane w głowie, których raczej w nowszych meblach się nie używa....  :cool:  chciał też blat łączyć na listwę, a od dawna można łączyć bez listwowo... poznał nową technikę  :wink: 

Myślę, że taka poglądowa mapka tego typu sklepów jest tu http://www.pfleiderer.pl/kraj
bo zazwyczaj jak sprzedają te płyty to i inne akcesoria dla stolarzy/samorobów  :wink: 

śnił mi się dziś pan budowlaniec, że zgodził się podpisać z nami umowę  :Lol:

----------


## mother_nature

A gdzie kupowałaś? Ja znam tylko Belmeb, w Krzywaczce chyba. Wiem gdzie jechać, ale nie pamiętam nazwy miejscowości  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

> A gdzie kupowałaś? Ja znam tylko Belmeb, w Krzywaczce chyba. Wiem gdzie jechać, ale nie pamiętam nazwy miejscowości


dokładnie tam  :smile:  w Izdebniku  :smile:  ale raz musiałam kupić w Krakowie, bo mąż sobie zapomniał o 1 froncie w toalecie... i dlatego wiem, że w Krakowie jest nieco drożej.

aaaa nie zauważyłam, że jesteś z okolic Krakowa  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

A Ty w ogóle nie masz miejscowości i nie przypuszczałam, że z Krakowa jesteś  :smile: 

Zastanów się nad prowadzeniem dziennika budowy tutaj w dziale a nie na blogu. Ja zaczęłam na blogu i po 2 wpisach się przeniosłam, łatwiej tu dyskutować  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

*mother_nature*  poprawiłam, a myślałam, że mam miasto  :wink:

----------


## Niechaj

o a ja nie zauważyłam, że *Liliputek* ma dziennik  :big grin: 
też polecam Belmeb, tyle, że ja kupowałam na Grzegórzeckiej, bo miałam dwa kroki.
Spiżarnia świetna! Uwielbiam spiżarnie, bo moja babcia miała magiczną, pięknie pachniało i zawsze coś dobrego się znalazło  :smile:  ale u siebie nie robię, bo będzie piwnica, w kuchni chcę tylko to, co aktualnie potrzebne, reszta precz z mego parteru  :big tongue: 
Dorzucam głos na plus dla kominków, nikogo nie namawiam, ale dla równowagi :wink:  Co prawda w mieszkaniu kominka nie miałam, ale w rodzinnym domu, w którym będziemy mieszkać aż się wybudujemy, kominek jest, okazjonalnie działa dla nastroju/przełamania powietrza wczesną jesienią/wiosną, umiem obsłużyć, czyszczę, nadal widzę więcej plusów niż minusów :wink: 
Miałam na liście duży wiatrołap + garderobę/szatnię, ale zmniejszyliśmy dom i w efekcie mam tylko 5m2 wiatrołapu, ale za to ze schowkiem na mop/miotłę/odkurzacz :smile: 

Mamy pierwszą wycenę, od ekipy polecanej tutaj na forum. Hmm, nie jest źle, ale poczekamy na kolejne, bo termin dopiero na czerwiec  :sad:

----------


## Arrek

Witam Wszystkich. 
W planach na ten rok zaczęcie budowy domu  parterowego według projektu z10.

----------


## mother_nature

Spory domek będzie  :smile:  Bardzo ładny  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

i otrzymaliśmy OZC... wyszło 16,7 MWh na rok... musimy więc przedyskutowac pewne zmiany w ociepleniu i zobaczymy  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

Prawie jak u mnie na początku, przy czym u mnie na starcie 40m2 więcej powierzchni. To bardzo dużo jak na dzisiejsze czasy.  :sad:   Jakie były założenia materiałowe?

----------


## Liliputek

> Prawie jak u mnie na początku, przy czym u mnie na starcie 40m2 więcej powierzchni. To bardzo dużo jak na dzisiejsze czasy.   Jakie były założenia materiałowe?


silikat 24 cm+styropian (tu własie nie wiem... bo nie widzę by mąż przesłał grubość..), WM, 5 cm styropianu pod piwnicą, dach ocieplony wełną 30 cm.
Jestem jeszcze przed konsultacjami  :smile:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Witam planujacych budowy i już budujących. 
Wraz z żoną startujemy w tym roku z naszą budową. W tej chwili jesteśmy na etapie adaptacji projektu.
Projekt Dobry 2 lustro z pracowni Domy z Wizją. http://www.projektyzwizja.pl/projekt...y-2-1407669536
Będą drobne zmiany, ale niewielkie i bardziej w konstrukcji.

Odnosnie tematu, który jest poruszany czyli ogrzewania - planujemy likwidację komina i 100% podłogówki z pc pw. Do ogrzania bedzie jakieś 120m2, bo Bez garażu. Powinno być git.
Zresztą w tej koncepcji swój udział ma Myjk - dzięki bardzo za rady.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lolka.77

*Liliputek* super spiżarnia. Ja u siebie też planuję zamiast komina i kosztem części mniejszego mieszkania.

----------


## Liliputek

*Łukasz_Ka* bardzo fajny projekt  :smile: 

Muszę się przyznać, że trochę źle odczytałam wyliczenia OZC...  :oops: 
U nas wyszło 10,8 MWh, ale po zaproponowanych zmianach, które wprowadzimy w życie to 9,7 MWh. Co nas już cieszy  :smile: 
Teraz tylko trzeba rozważyć, czy inwestować w pompę, czy jednak zdać sie na bufor... z tym problemem to muszę się przespać  :wink:

----------


## ciupaq

Witam wszystkich.

My również planujemy start w tym roku. Budujemy na północ od Krakowa (gm. Zielonki). Obecnie jesteśmy na etapie kompletowania dok. do PnB. Mam nadzieję, że na początku Lutego złożymy papiery. Budujemy w technologi prefabrykowanej z keramzytobetonu. Projekt : http://www.abakon.com/projekty-i-cen...grodem-zimowym ze zmianami (brak garażu, brak podcięcia, brak okien dachowych, brak kominów no i brak ogrodu zimowego  :smile:  ) Będziemy grzać czystym prądem (kable w podłodze). Jak ruszymy to zapewne założymy DB. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Liliputek

*ciupaq*  to będziemy niemal po sąsiedzku z budowa!  :smile:  my tuż za gminą Zielonki  :smile:  powodzenia z PnB, ale byłam kiedyśw urzędzie gminy Zielonki i pracuja tam naprawdę super urzędnicy, więc pójdzie gładko  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

*Liliputek* Uf, tak już lepiej.  :wink:  Ale chyba da się tam jeszcze powalczyć. Jaka obecnie wyszła strata ciepła (wiersz 34)? Jeśli zastanawiacie się nad buforem grzanym prądem, to trzeba  przeliczyć włożenie oszczędności na pompie w lepsze okna lub lepsze ocieplenie. Przy takim zużyciu grzanie prądem w 2T (z CWU) będzie kosztować ~4000 zł rocznie. Pompą 3-4x taniej (w zależności od pompy). 

*Łukasz_Ka*, fajnie, powodzenia.  :smile: 

*gaja2*?  :sad:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

*Liliputek* dziękuję bardzo. Kilka lat minęło zanim zdecydowaliśmy się na konkretny projekt  :Smile:  

Widze, że macie już OZC, ja zamierzam zrobić po wszystkich zmianach i adaptacji. 

Bufor czy pc? Na mój niefachowy rozum to lepsza jest pc, bo daje wiecej energii cieplnej niż pobiera z sieci elektrycznej, natomiast bufor daje jeden do jeden.

----------


## Myjk

Bufor + piec el. jest znacznie tańszy w inwestycji, tj. 4-6 tys. zł. Pompa to od 12 (Jula) do 25 (Panas) tys. zł. Po drodze jest gruntówka własnym sumptem, albo koło 30-40 tys. jak się firmę zatrudni. Trzeba będzie policzyć, bo grzanie prądem w 2T CO+CWU przy takim zużyciu energii to jakieś 4000 zł rocznie, a pompą 3-4x taniej (w zależności czy GW czy PW). Czyli 2-3 tys zł taniej rocznie. Jakby tak porównać do Panasa, to zwrot nastąpi po ~10 latach. Dużo, mało? Dlatego ciekawe jakie Lili wyszły straty -- bo może jednak starczy najtańsza (która niestety podrożała ostatnio) Julka PW 6+3 z grzałkami.

----------


## Liliputek

*Myjk*  5929 W  :smile:  już się za bardzo nie da nigdzie docieplić, by zmniejszyć to zapotrzebowanie, bo dom jednak z piwnicą mały nie jest...

*Łukasz_Ka*  na mój rozum też PC...  :big grin:  tylko teraz sę zastanawiam, o której PC rozmawiałam czy gruntowej czy powietrznej  :Confused: 

a jeszcze podzielę się z krakusami przemyśleniem  :smile:  dziś rano byłam na giełdzie kwiatowej kupić róże dla koleżanki i jak będziecie chceli kupować kwiaty doniczowe do domu, czy sadzonki to polecam! co prawda trzeba wstać ok 4 rano, ale ceny są bardzo konkurencyjne, nie mówiąc już o jakości  :smile:  teraz mają akurat więcej kwiatów ciętych, bo zima... ale kwiaty domowe też są  :smile:  ja za 30 świezych, długich róż zapłaciłam 55 zł  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

*Lili* Ah! Zapomniałem/przegapiłem, że piwnica jest u Was. No to nie jest źle. Myślę, że możecie przeanalizować nawet marketową Julkę 6+3kW -- 12 tys. zł z instalacją. Ona ma co prawda tylko 3kW przy -15, dalsze 3kW ma z grzałek.No i tu się trzeba będzie przygotować na pracę ciągłą przy takich mrozach. Na szczęście takich temperatur nie jest wiele w roku i na palcach jednej ręki można takie dni dni policzyć. Pozostaje kwestia uzupełnienia CWU w tych najcięższych okresach, więc ew. przydałby się bojler z grzałką albo uzupełnienie CO biokominkiem żeby zostało trochę mocy na CWU.  :wink:  Nie wiem czy warto uderzać Julkę 6+9kW -- za 18 tys. zł z instalacją się zamknie. Ta z kolei ma aż 10kW przy -15 (z zasobnikiem 200L) więc nawet w największe mrozy upchnie się w większości w 2T. Ale nie wiem czy nie będzie za duża -- nie dobrze jak pompa jest za duża, bo może taktować a to nie jest zdrowe dla sprężarki. Chociaż moment, ona ma inwerter (zmienna moc)...

----------


## Liliputek

*Myjk* o mrozy nieco się martwię... bo jak w Krakowie jest 0 stopni, to u nas -5.. śnieg też utrzymuje się ok. 1,5 tygodnia dłużej niż w mieście. Są plusy mieszkania nad Krakowem (dużo lepsze powietrze) i parę minusów  :wink:  

Podobno nawet jak weźmiemy najpierw bufor, to potem w razie niezadowolenia można zmienić na PC. Tylko czy będzie nam się chciało no i czy nie będziemy wtedy na etapie nadpłacania kredytu niż nowych inwestycji... Ale mój tata wczoraj powtórzył, że dobrze wyszło, że ta ekipa w zeszłym roku nie przyjechała  :wink:  bo w życiu byśmy nie rozważali bufora nawet, pewnie bysmy nie wiedzieli o jego istnieniu  :wink: 

aa piwnica jest i to spora (moim zdaniem), ale mąż chciał pod całym domem  :smile:  najwyżej będzie tam naprawdę dużo ziemniaków  :big grin:

----------


## Myjk

No właśnie, może przeanalizować ponownie tę piwnicę? Albo zmniejszyć? Jakie ma mieć zastosowanie?

----------


## intuition86

Cześć  :Smile:  planujemy budowę Nel z pracowni dominanta, o ile się uda w czerwcu chcielibyśmy rozpocząć budowę. Kłania się południe Krakowa, a dokładnie Skawina  :Smile:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

*Liliputek* , jak dla mnie z racji inwestycji to tylko powietrzna pompa. Dodatkowym plusem jest fakt, że w razie awarii wszystkie elementy instalacji są na wierzchu, a nie pod ziemią. 
Co do piwnicy to tez pytanie jakie ma mieć zastosowanie i czy musi być ogrzewana? Jesli nie musi być tam +20 stopni zimą, to może lepiej dobrze ocieplić strop pomiedzy piwnicą i parterem, a posadzki w piwnicy nie. Grunt nie przemarza i nigdy nie spadnie tam mocno temperatura, a powierzchnia grzania mocno się zmniejszy tylko do parteru.

----------


## Liliputek

> No właśnie, może przeanalizować ponownie tę piwnicę? Albo zmniejszyć? Jakie ma mieć zastosowanie?


własnie nie chcemy zmniejszać.. bo jest tam kotłownia, pomieszczenie na wino i chyba jeszcze jedno pomieszczenie np. na meble ogrodowe... plus takie mniejsze na przetwory. 

*Łukasz_Ka* piwnica ma być nieogrzewana, ale zapewne trochę ciepła będzie tam uciekało. Nie pamiętam tylko co z pomieszczeniem na wino, tam powinna być stała temperatura - w miarę  :wink:  ale poświęciłam mózg na inne sprawy i już nie pamiętam ani jaka temperatura ani nic...  :wink: 

*intuition86* witaj  :smile:  widzę, że coraz więcej osób z Krakowa i okolic  :wink: 


ciekawe czy ktoś miał takie doświadczenie - połączenie bufora z ... solarami  :cool:  może popyam na dziale o ogrzewaniu, najwyżej mnie zjedzą za głupie pomysły  :smile:

----------


## lupi

Cytat Napisał Myjk
Ps. Nie róbcie kotłowni w salonie.  To nie tylko brud, ale także duże straty ciepła. To co ogrzejecie gazem, wywieje Wam kominem.  Potem będziecie to równoważyć paleniem drewna i tak się kółko będzie jałowo toczyć. 
ale kominek w salonie to piękny widok  moje marzenie, chociaż wiem, patrząc racjonalnie to komin i strata ciepła... 

witam.  :smile: 
Wrócę jeszcze kominów. Planowany dom do 100 m i upragniony kominek.. ale Myjk dał mi do myślenia i może rzeczywiście to nie najlepszy pomysł. Czy przy WM biokominek sie sprawdza? Czy można go zastosować jako dodatek przy mrozach i oczywiście dla klimatu? Bo to by było fajne rozwiązanie, w dodatku chyba tańsze. Brak komina, brak doprowadzenia powietrza z zewnątrz w płycie fundamentowej i koszty samego kominka są inne. Chociaż zastanawia mnie różnica między wolnostojącym  a do zabudowy... Znacząca różnica. :eek:

----------


## Myjk

Musisz obejrzeć w salonie czy Ci odpowiada taki "płomień", bo niewątpliwie się różnią płonące opary alkoholu od gazów z drewna. Producenci biokominków określają moc takiego palnika, w zależności od wielkości -- więc moc do 5kW można z tego wyciągnąć i może to służyć jako awaryjne ogrzewanie. Jak czytałeś walkę z OZC, większość nowych domów obecnie budowanych, nawet tych pod 180m2 (jak mój), ma zapotrzebowanie na moc na poziomie zaledwie 6-7kW (przy -20sC na zewnątrz). WM z rekuperacją pośrednio pomoże w dystrybucji tego ciepła po całym domu (pod warunkiem zabezpieczenia wentylacji przed brakiem prądu, znaczy nie będzie nawiewać -20 do domu, tylko 0)  :wink:  Jako hint. Ja zamierzam zastosować awaryjnie oczywiście biokominek w salonie/jadalni, oraz mały piecyk gazowy w kotłowni na klasyczne butle PB. Do tego dwa większe akumulatory samochodowe z takim zasilaczem: http://allegro.pl/zasilacz-do-kotla-...663974289.html. Pewnie i tak będą to bezsensownie wydane pieniądze, no ale żona pragnie się czuć bezpiecznie.  :wink:

----------


## lupi

akumulatory samochodowe z zasilaczem...hmm dobre :smile:   zważywszy ze takie momenty bezprądowe się zdażają.
 Tylko ten piecyk gazowy ..właśnie myślę jak ten gaz obejść. Węgiel odpada, gaz muszę doprowadzić na własny koszt ,więc koszty rosną. Zostaje tylko PC (co mnie bardzo cieszy) ale też muszę się zabezpieczyć czymś dodatkowym.

----------


## Myjk

Piecyk gazowy będzie z zamkniętą komorą spalania, mały, służący normalnie do CWU. Do niego zwykła butla propan-butan. Nie planuję doń podłączania gazu z rury. To tylko zabezpieczenie na wypadek braku prądu dłużej niż 2-3 dni.

----------


## lupi

dzięki za podpowiedzi  :smile: 
Na razie ogarniam tematy, bo plany budowlane przesuną się pewnie do przyszłego roku.  Podpatruje Wasze zmagania i uczę się... :smile:

----------


## krbaton

> Piecyk gazowy będzie z zamkniętą komorą spalania, mały, służący normalnie do CWU. Do niego zwykła butla propan-butan. Nie planuję doń podłączania gazu z rury. To tylko zabezpieczenie na wypadek braku prądu dłużej niż 2-3 dni.


A to taki piecyk nie potrzebuje prądu ??

----------


## krbaton

> witam. 
> Wrócę jeszcze kominów.  Czy można go zastosować jako dodatek przy mrozach i oczywiście dla klimatu? Bo to by było fajne rozwiązanie, w dodatku chyba tańsze. Brak komina, brak doprowadzenia powietrza z zewnątrz w płycie fundamentowej i koszty samego kominka są inne. Chociaż zastanawia mnie różnica między wolnostojącym  a do zabudowy... Znacząca różnica.


Doprowadzenie kosztuję parę złotych i można zrobić  :smile:  ale kominka po 4 zimach już bym nie zrobił  :smile:  !!

----------


## ciupaq

> *Myjk*  5929 W  już się za bardzo nie da nigdzie docieplić, by zmniejszyć to zapotrzebowanie, bo dom jednak z piwnicą mały nie jest...


*Lili* a nie myślałaś przy takim zapotrzebowaniu pójść w grzanie kablami w 2T ? Inwestycyjnie taniej niż PC, a rachunki wcale nie będą wysokie. ~6000kWh x 0.30zł = 1800 zł za cały rok. Nawet jak przy pompie będziesz miała ok 700zł to różnicy masz 1100zł to biorąc pod uwagę koszt pompy + podłogówka to bedzie Ci się to zwracać > 20 lat.

----------


## Myjk

> *Lili* a nie myślałaś przy takim zapotrzebowaniu pójść w grzanie kablami w 2T ? Inwestycyjnie taniej niż PC, a rachunki wcale nie będą wysokie. ~6000kWh x 0.30zł = 1800 zł za cały rok. Nawet jak przy pompie będziesz miała ok 700zł to różnicy masz 1100zł to biorąc pod uwagę koszt pompy + podłogówka to bedzie Ci się to zwracać > 20 lat.


6kW to jest maksymalna strata ciepła. Zapotrzebowanie u Lili wyniosło blisko 10MWh i pewnie jeszcze ze 3-4MWh CWU. Więc nie 1800 zł a raczej blisko 4000 zł/rok. Przelicz zwrot ponownie.  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

Nam przeliczono ok. 2600 zł za rok w 2T przy buforze  :smile:  o ile dobrze zrozumiałam na samo CO. Przy pompie ok. 1300 zł. 
Jakbyśmy sie zdecydowali to wolimy wodną podłogówkę niz kable, bo one mnie nie przekonuja  :smile:  tzn. ja wiem, że grzeją dobrze itp. bo obecnie mam w mieszkaniu na jednej ścianie kabel grzejny, gdyż ściana przemarza... ale jak zatopię kabel w podłodze to na amen, zostanie mi prąd i nic więcej...

----------


## TsunamiM

Witam wszystkie Bocianki 2016 i dołączam do Waszego grona. Bardzo dużo tutaj Krakusów! My również obecnie z Krakowa, choć dom będziemy budować w okolicach Dobczyc (uciekamy przed naszym krakowskim smogiem!). Pozwolenie na budowę już jest, w trakcie sprawy kredytowe :/
Mamy nadzieję ruszyć z budową w marcu - jak tylko zrobi się trochę cieplej.  Nasz projekt http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...iago-g1-energo  :smile:  Będę tu zaglądać, bo już dowiedziałam się wielu ciekawych rzeczy!  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

Witaj TsunamiM  :smile: 

Ja jestem Krakusem przeprowadzonym do Myślenic, jednak po paru latach wracam bliżej Krakowa  :wink:  Za daleko dojeżdżać do pracy, no i jest też parę innych minusów, że tak powiem ogólnikowo  :wink: 
Spory ten Wasz  Santiago. Będziecie robić taras na garażu? Zawsze marzył mi się taki, ale jednak wybrałam parterowy dom. Powodzenia!

----------


## TsunamiM

mother_nature - nasza wieś jest w powiecie myślenickim, więc wszystkie urzędówki musiałam właśnie w Myślenicach załatwiać  :smile:  Tak, będziemy mieli taras nad garażem, bo z naszej działki rozpościera się przepiękny widok na Beskid Wyspowy. Także taki taras z sypialni to poniekąd spełnienie naszych marzeń. Domek chyba nieduży! Nas jest czwórka i trzy psy, które zadomowią garaż. Obok postawimy dwustanowiskową wiatę. Nasza WZ nawet nie pozwala na parterowe lub piętrowe domy, więc jesteśmy skazani na poddasze. Teraz mieszkamy na poddaszu ze skosami, więc przywykliśmy. Zależy mi jednak na perfekcyjnej izolacji dachu, żeby w lecie nie było masakrycznych upałów, bo w obecnym domu w lecie można się dosłownie ugotować, a ja nieraz naprawdę wkładałam głowę do lodówki!
Czytałam Twój dziennik wczoraj i jestem przerażona tym, co przeżywałaś z architektem przy adaptacji! U nas cały proces trwał może 1,5 miesiąca i trochę się z naszym architektem nie zgadzałam i naprawdę myślałam, że mamy ciężko, a to, co przeczytałam u Ciebie, pokazało mi, że my mieliśmy zupełnie z górki. Jedna poprawka w Myślenicach, choć tam jak nie zdążysz w 7 dni, to wniosek odrzucony. Nie można zawieszać. Ale za to decyzja jest do 30 dni. Także współczuję, że tyle przeszliście! Oby teraz było już tylko lżej. 
Z architektami trzeba twardo - podpisać rozsądną umowę z terminami i później się z niej wywiązać. Nasz przez duże spadki na działce doliczył nam 400 zł, o których nie było mowy w umowie. Jego strata, bo mu nie zapłaciliśmy tych pieniędzy. Nie chodzi o dodatkowe koszty, lecz o sam fakt,  że nie było tego w umowie. Nie można przyzwyczajać ludzi do czegoś takiego. Niczego się nie nauczą i później traktują kolejnych klientów tak samo.
Życzę Wam szczęścia w doborze kolejnych wykonawców! Oby nie trafiły się już takie sytuacje.

----------


## Liliputek

*TsunamiM*  też mnie irytują dodatkowe koszty nie uwzględnione w umowie... ciekawe czy architekt np. kupiłby samochód za cenę droższą niż w umowie  :wink:

----------


## mother_nature

TsunamiM dzięki za życzenia  :smile:  Różnie w życiu bywa, swoje już przeszliśmy, tak więc mam nadzieję, że teraz już z górki  :wink: 

Idzie ocieplenie, będzie można zacząć przygotowywać działkę pod budowę  :big grin:

----------


## Myjk

> A to taki piecyk nie potrzebuje prądu ??


Potrzebuje, dlatego pisałem o "zasilaczu" i akumulatorach samochodowych. To samo będzie służyło podtrzymaniu pracy wentylacji na minimalnym poziomie (do biokominka MUSI działać WM bo ten w wyniku spalania produkuje H2O i CO2), pompki obiegowej wody a także komputera i systemu alarmowego (czy ew. monitoringu) i oświetlenia LED żeby ze świeczkami nie latać (bo świece ogólnie lubię) -- czyli będzie to forma większego UPSa. W związku z tym ile i jakie to będą akumulatory, jeszcze będzie przedmiotem analizy. Akumulatory będą pod podłogą w kotłowni. Z kolei w garażu pod podłogą mam zamiar zrobić schowek na generator prądu (z doprowadzeniem powietrza i odprowadzeniem spalin na zewnątrz) i należycie to wyciszyć. Zrobię miejsce, a czy kupię generator, to się jeszcze okaże -- żeby nie było jak z moją odśnieżarką. Kupiłem 3 lata temu i 2x (słownie, DWA RAZY) jej użyłem (w tym raz w zeszłym tygodniu -- i bardziej ja byłem w śniegu niż to wyciąganie i odpalanie warte).  :big tongue:

----------


## Liliputek

*Myjk* nasz znajomy ma te UPSy i często wykorzystuje  :smile:  to pocieszające, bo jak już kupił, to nie stoją bezużyteczne. Czasem wyłączają im prąd np. na godzinę... a mieszka 6 km od Krakowa, więc teoretycznie prąd powinien być  :wink: 


Uważajce z tym CO2... kurcze wczoraj dowiedziałam się, że moja koleżanka się podtruła, dobrze, że jej siostra była w mieszkaniu. Przed pracą myła się w lazience i chyba był ciąg wsteczny.. zemdlała, ale pogotowie przyjechało od razu i spędziła 2 dni w szpitalu. A miała czujnik, tylko lekarz powiedział, że czujniki nalezy wymieniać co 2 lata, bo się rozregulowują. Zawsze człowiek sobie myśli, że to dotyczy innych osób niż my... 
U nas w bloku nie ma piecyka i dobrze...

----------


## Niechaj

*Tsunami* witaj  :smile:  czy możemy znać się z pewnego małopolskiego forum na literę W (używałam tam innego nicku)?  :smile: 

poddałam się w końcu z samodzielnym obliczaniem OZC  :big tongue:  - możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## Liliputek

> poddałam się w końcu z samodzielnym obliczaniem OZC  - możecie kogoś polecić?


 :big grin:  mój mąż też się poddał...

----------


## krbaton

> Potrzebuje, dlatego pisałem o "zasilaczu" i akumulatorach samochodowych. To samo będzie służyło podtrzymaniu pracy wentylacji na minimalnym poziomie (do biokominka MUSI działać WM bo ten w wyniku spalania produkuje H2O i CO2), pompki obiegowej wody a także komputera i systemu alarmowego (czy ew. monitoringu) i oświetlenia LED żeby ze świeczkami nie latać (bo świece ogólnie lubię) -- czyli będzie to forma większego UPSa. W związku z tym ile i jakie to będą akumulatory, jeszcze będzie przedmiotem analizy. Akumulatory będą pod podłogą w kotłowni. Z kolei w garażu pod podłogą mam zamiar zrobić schowek na generator prądu (z doprowadzeniem powietrza i odprowadzeniem spalin na zewnątrz) i należycie to wyciszyć. Zrobię miejsce, a czy kupię generator, to się jeszcze okaże -- żeby nie było jak z moją odśnieżarką. Kupiłem 3 lata temu i 2x (słownie, DWA RAZY) jej użyłem (w tym raz w zeszłym tygodniu -- i bardziej ja byłem w śniegu niż to wyciąganie i odpalanie warte).


No to grubo pojechałeś jesteś Prepersem ?   :smile:  a ile to będzie kosztować pytam z ciekawości  :wink:  
Mieszkam już 4 rok 16 km o Krakowa i przez ten czes może ze 3 razy nie było prądu więcej niż 1 godzinę i chodź instalację mam przygotowaną pod agregat to jakoś szkoda mi na niego kasy  :cool: 

Oczywiście mam UPS-a 600W do podtrzymania pracy kominka z płaszczem i pomp od ogrzewania.

----------


## ciupaq

> 6kW to jest maksymalna strata ciepła. Zapotrzebowanie u Lili wyniosło blisko 10MWh i pewnie jeszcze ze 3-4MWh CWU. Więc nie 1800 zł a raczej blisko 4000 zł/rok. Przelicz zwrot ponownie.


Myślałem, że zapotrzebowanie to 6kW. Przy 10 robi to różnicę.  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> No to grubo pojechałeś jesteś Prepersem ?   a ile to będzie kosztować pytam z ciekawości  
> Mieszkam już 4 rok 16 km o Krakowa i przez ten czes może ze 3 razy nie było prądu więcej niż 1 godzinę i chodź instalację mam przygotowaną pod agregat to jakoś szkoda mi na niego kasy 
> Oczywiście mam UPS-a 600W do podtrzymania pracy kominka z płaszczem i pomp od ogrzewania.


Nie jestem, niestety.  :wink:  Zresztą masz wcale niewiele gorzej niż ja planuję.  :wink:  Najchętniej bym tego gazu nie robił, ale żona strasznie nieufna istota w stosunku do wynalazku jakim jest PC.  :wink:  Piecyk CWU nowy kosztuje 1200-1500 zł (w zależności od modelu i producenta, są to modele z zamkniętą komorą spalania, która umożliwia krótki kominek z wyrzutem bocznym). Natomiast w miarę potężny UPS jest mi niezbędny, gdyż pracuję w domu przy kompie i czasem 3 monitory mi świecą -- a klient niecierpliwy bywa.  :wink:  I oczywiście WM musi choć trochę kręcić. Tutaj koszt 700 zł za wskazany wcześniej "zasilacz" i pewnie koło 500 zł per akumulator ~95Ah

----------


## ciupaq

> poddałam się w końcu z samodzielnym obliczaniem OZC  - możecie kogoś polecić?


Na forum znajdziecie kolege asolt. Zajmuje sie profesjonalnie obliczaniem OZC. Dużo ludzi z forum u niego robiło i ja również. Napisz do niego PW.

----------


## Olenkaa

Hej,
zaczynamy w tym roku budowę. Pozwolenie mamy od 2014 ale jakoś tak życie pozmieniało plany i dopiero teraz zaczynamy. Projekt indywidualny, 297m2 pow. użytkowej, jest nas wprawdzie tylko troje na razie, ale mieszkałam całe życie we 4 osoby w domu 140 m2 użytkowej i uznałam, że to było co najmniej dwa razy za mało :big tongue:  Jesteśmy z okolic Trójmiasta. I wygląda na to, że będziemy najbardziej zacofanym domem na tym forum bo mamy dach kopertowy, 3 lukarny, poddasze użytkowe,ogrzewanie gazowe, kominek, wentylacja grawitacyjna i spiżarka :big tongue:

----------


## TsunamiM

Niechaj, bardzo możliwe.  :smile:  To jaki miałaś tam nick?  :smile: ))
Olenkaa duży dom! Kto będzie go sprzątał?  :big tongue:

----------


## Iscra

> Hej,
> zaczynamy w tym roku budowę. Pozwolenie mamy od 2014 ale jakoś tak życie pozmieniało plany i dopiero teraz zaczynamy. Projekt indywidualny, 297m2 pow. użytkowej, jest nas wprawdzie tylko troje na razie, ale mieszkałam całe życie we 4 osoby w domu 140 m2 użytkowej i uznałam, że to było co najmniej dwa razy za mało Jesteśmy z okolic Trójmiasta. I wygląda na to, że będziemy najbardziej zacofanym domem na tym forum bo mamy dach kopertowy, 3 lukarny, poddasze użytkowe,ogrzewanie gazowe, kominek, wentylacja grawitacyjna i spiżarka


E, z tego to tylko wentylacja może być ewentualnie uznana za zacofanie!  :big grin:  A spiżarka zdecydowanie nie  :big grin: 

Dawaj rzuty  :smile:  U mnie będzie ok. 240 mkw w parterze, dach kopertowy z wolimi oczami, poddasze do adaptacji, kominek i ogrzewanie piecem na owies  :big grin:  Ale już wentylacja mechaniczna i podłogówka po całości zamiast kaloryferów.

----------


## TsunamiM

Iscra, skąd pomysł na owies? Pytam, bo sami jesteśmy zdecydowani na biomasę, nie wiem tylko jeszcze czy jakąś konkretną...  :smile:

----------


## Iscra

Bo mamy koło przyszłego domu 8ha pola + budynki gospodarcze i sprzęt  :smile:

----------


## TsunamiM

Rozumiem, że pewnie dokonałeś już stosownych wyliczeń ile ton owsa będziesz potrzebował na jeden sezon?  :smile:

----------


## Iscra

"aś", kobietą jestem  :big grin: 

Szacujemy z mężem max 10 ton na CO + CWU, ale niewiele jest osób, które mają takie ogrzewanie przy podobnych parametrach domu i zapotrzebowaniu, więc... to tylko szacunki. Twardych obliczeń nie robiliśmy.

----------


## TsunamiM

Iscra, przepraszam  :smile:  Nie wiem nawet czym się zasugerowałam. Czyżbyście celowali w piec Granpal?  :smile:

----------


## Iscra

Nie ma problemu  :big grin: 
Dokładnie tak  :smile:  Przez chwilę na tapecie pojawił się bodajże Heatmatix Burner, ale... wolę dać zarobić polskiemu producentowi  :smile:  Zresztą z Granpalem już rozmawiałam o naszym paszociągowym rozwiązaniu (pisałam tu już o tym czy nie?).

----------


## Olenkaa

wentylacja grawitacyjna, bo mechaniczna podobno delikatnie szumi, a ja potrafię spać tylko w absolutnej ciszy (kiedyś nawet musiałam wyłączać lodówkę, bo mnie jej dźwięk do szału doprowadzał :big tongue: ), poza tym mam awersje do wszystkiego co mechaniczne, bo się może zepsuć, a tak w ogóle to dom najlepiej wietrzyć :big tongue: 

u nas w części będzie podłogówka, w części kaloryfery kanałowe a w części normalne

wrzuciłabym rzuty ale nie wiem jak bo są chyba za duże

----------


## Iscra

> wentylacja grawitacyjna, bo mechaniczna podobno delikatnie szumi, a ja potrafię spać tylko w absolutnej ciszy (kiedyś nawet musiałam wyłączać lodówkę, bo mnie jej dźwięk do szału doprowadzał), poza tym mam awersje do wszystkiego co mechaniczne, bo się może zepsuć, a tak w ogóle to dom najlepiej wietrzyć
> 
> u nas w części będzie podłogówka, w części kaloryfery kanałowe a w części normalne
> 
> wrzuciłabym rzuty ale nie wiem jak bo są chyba za duże


WM (wentylacja mechaniczna) szumi wtedy, gdy jest źle zwymiarowana  :smile:  Ja też muszę mieć ciszę do spania. I żadnych światełek na dodatek!
I WM wcale nie wyklucza wietrzenia  :smile:  I co się może zepsuć? Wentylator? Sama centrala to wtedy, gdy planujesz odzysk ciepła. Bo wentylacja mechaniczna niekoniecznie musi mieć rekuperację. I wiesz, że mając awersję do wszystkiego co mechaniczne będzie problem z Twoją instalacją CO? Bo widzisz, kilka pomp obiegowych będzie, a one na prąd działają i mogą się zepsuć  :big grin: 

I jak już przy CO jesteśmy - bardzo komplikujesz tę instalację. Podłogówka i dwa rodzaje kaloryferów... Tak w sumie - czemu nie podłogówka na całości? Jakie względy za tym przemówiły?

Jestem bardzo ciekawa Twoich rzutów, więc jak tylko Ci się uda to daj znać  :smile:

----------


## Olenkaa

no ale ja właśnie chce ograniczać liczbę instalacji, które mogą się zepsuć, a nie mnożyć je  :wink:  poza tym myślę, że moim potrzebom zupełnie podoła wentylacja grawitacyjna..co do podłogówki chce drewniana\ą podłogę, a to się dobrze nie łączy, podłogówka będzie w łazienkach i części komunikacji...grzejniki kanałowe w salonie bo będą duże przeszklenia

no ale jak wrzucić takie większe pliki?

----------


## Myjk

Proponuję znaleźć dom z WM i sprawdzić to "naocznie" i "nausznie". To jest po prostu różnica jak pomiędzy ziemią a niebem. Brak zaduchu, wręcz uczucie świeżości, wstępna filtracja nawiewanego powietrza. Dobrze zaprojektowana WM nie hałasuje. Porównanie szumu do hałasu lodówki to zupełne nieporozumienie... Ja sam muszę mieć absolutną ciszę, standardowy komputer (bez wyciszenia) nie pozwala mi zasnąć -- ale przy WM (choć nie była najlepiej wykonana tam gdzie spałem) usnąłem z miejsca (chyba głównie przez to świeże powietrze).

Większe pliki musisz umieścić na zewnętrznym serwerze, albo je zmniejszyć.

----------


## Iscra

Hm, pomyśl jeszcze nad podłogówką - na forum jest sporo osób, które mają drewnianą podłogę i podłogówkę na niej i nie narzekają, a wręcz przeciwnie. Co więcej, w tematach typu "co zmienilibyście budując się jeszcze raz" 90% osób mających podłogówkę + kaloryfery pisze, że teraz daliby podłogówkę po całości. To daje do myślenia i zdecydowanie ograniczy Ci skomplikowanie instalacji, a więc i to, co ewentualnie może się zepsuć. Ale oczywiście każdy robi jak uważa, bo każdy ma inne potrzeby  :smile: 

Wrzuć na jakiś hosting: picasa, fotosik czy coś innego i potem wrzuć linka. Jest na forum temat do testowania wszelkich funkcji, żeby się nauczyć, jak działają  :smile:

----------


## TsunamiM

Iscra, a Wy robicie podłogówkę w sypialniach?

Czy ktoś może polecić kogoś, kto zaprojektuje ogrzewanie podłogowe?

----------


## mother_nature

U mnie podłogówka będzie w całym domu, ale bez desek na podłogach.

----------


## Myjk

> Iscra, a Wy robicie podłogówkę w sypialniach?


W czymś podłogówka w sypialniach przeszkadza? Może nie wybrzmiało, może nie zostało doczytane we wcześniejszych postach -- przy obecnych stratach domu temperatura podłogi nie przekracza 28-30 stopni przy największych mrozach. W średni dzień zimy ma znacznie mniej. Przy prawie 37sC ciała to ciepło jest raczej odczuwalne jako brak uczucia chłodu. Trzeba także zwrócić uwagę, że sypialnie zazwyczaj projektuje się na niższe temperatury typu 19-20sC (gdy w części użytkowej są na poziomie 22-24), więc jest tam jeszcze niższa temperatura podłogi.




> Czy ktoś może polecić kogoś, kto zaprojektuje ogrzewanie podłogowe?


Taki mały *hint*, audytorzy od OZC czasem to robią.  :wink:

----------


## Iscra

> Iscra, a Wy robicie podłogówkę w sypialniach?


Oczywiście.
Po pierwsze, bez sensu jest mieszanie instalacji wysokotemperaturowej (kaloryfery) i niskotemperaturowej( podłogówka). To niepotrzebne komplikowanie i podrażanie instalacji CO.
Po drugie, jak Myjk napisał: nie ma odczucia gorącej podłogi. Podłoga jest po prostu "niezimna". Ciepła podłoga oznacza spartoloną podłogówkę: ktoś puścił tam zbyt wysoką temperaturę zasilania, jak do kaloryferów. A dla osób które boją się drewna przy podłogówce: wiecie, że drewno bardziej nagrzeje się latem od słońca niż od podłogówki o temperaturze max 35 st? W lecie w słońcu zdarza się i 50 stopni przy ekstremach...  :wink: 
Po trzecie, nie kurzy się tak. Kurzy się przy wysokiej temperaturze, czyli przy kaloryferach. Przy max 30 stopniach podłogi nie ma jak się ten kurz unosić.
Po czwarte, łatwiej zaaranżować przestrzeń. U nas okna w sypialni są przy planowanym łóżku. Oznacza to, że gdyby były kaloryfery, to byłyby blisko głowy. I kiedy daje z nich gorącem, to osiwieć można...

Do tej pory mieszkałam w domach z tradycyjnymi kaloryferami. W pracy natomiast mam ogrzewanie podłogowe zrobione prawidłowo. Nie ma porównania  :smile:  ZDECYDOWANIE mniej jest kurzu.

----------


## Niechaj

u nas też będzie podłogówka po całości i drewniane podłogi, lita deska i/lub parkiet

*Olenkoo* witaj, spory dom planujesz. Chwilowo mieszkam w 250m2 w 6 osób, miejsca wydaje mi się, że jest dość, ale kuchnia mała, bez spiżarki i cała piwnica + garaż zagracone  :wink: 
btw w tym domu (budowanym 15 lat temu z ytonga chyba 38cm bez choćby 1cm styropianu, wielkie okna na pewno nie energooszczędne) podłogówka (wodna, ale zasilana z pieca gazowego - nie znam dokładnych ustawień, ale nie czuć ciepła podłogi) jest w kuchni (otwartej na 40m2 pokój dzienny) + przedpokoju (otwartym na cały parter, z drzwiami do nieogrzewanego garażu) i tylko w większe mrozy odpalany jest jeden (słownie jeden) kaloryfer na parterze, ew kominek dla klimatu.

A lukarny co mają do zacofania?  :big grin:  One głównie podwyższają koszty (ach, no i nadproża=mostki cieplne, o zgrozo :big tongue:  ), ale poza tym chyba nie mają wad  :smile:  Ja bardzo chciałabym lukarny, bo po co dom w ładnym miejscu, skoro przez okna dachowe ciężko podziwiać widoki.

*Ciupaq* dzięki za info, niestety od poniedziałku nie mogę doczekać się odpowiedzi od pana A., pomimo codziennej aktywności mojego niedoszłego rozmówcy  :sad:  uważam, że to bardzo nieuprzejme, więc znalazłam eksperta (mam nadzieję, że takim się okaże) poza forum

----------


## ciupaq

> *Ciupaq* dzięki za info, niestety od poniedziałku nie mogę doczekać się odpowiedzi od pana A., pomimo codziennej aktywności mojego niedoszłego rozmówcy  uważam, że to bardzo nieuprzejme, więc znalazłam eksperta (mam nadzieję, że takim się okaże) poza forum


 Pewnie ma zawaloną skrzynkę  :sad:  . Jak zrobisz obliczenia to się pochwal  :smile:

----------


## intuition86

Jak to jest z tą podlogowka?  Ja planowałam tylko w łazienkach i wiatrołapie,  ponieważ słyszałam, że ogrzewanie podłogowe nie jest dobre dla starszych ludzi (coś z układem krążenia? ) dlatego nie powinno dawać się go w pomieszczeniach w których się często przebywa ? Nie pamiętam kto mi to mówił  :Smile:

----------


## TsunamiM

Nie uważam, że podłogówka w sypialniach to coś złego. Tylko pytałam, bo są różne opinie  :smile: 
Niechaj, mi ten Pan od OZC odpisał od razu. Może nie dostał Twojej wiadomości?

----------


## Myjk

> Jak to jest z tą podlogowka?  Ja planowałam tylko w łazienkach i wiatrołapie,  ponieważ słyszałam, że ogrzewanie podłogowe nie jest dobre dla starszych ludzi (coś z układem krążenia? ) dlatego nie powinno dawać się go w pomieszczeniach w których się często przebywa ? Nie pamiętam kto mi to mówił


Pewnie jakiś dinozaur co słyszał to od innego dinozaura co chciał mieć "komfort" więc podpiął w swoim energochłonnym domu bez ocieplenia bezpośrednio do podłogówki piec węglowy i puszczał 60sC w wylewkę 5cm -- bo nie dosłyszał o mieszaczach. To jest mit który już od min. 10 lat krąży, jednak nadal skutecznie robi ludziom wodę z mózgu. No, są jeszcze oszołomy mianujący się lekarzami, a jednocześnie będący sprzedawcami kaloryferów, co twierdzą że podłogówka pomimo niskiej temperatury poniżej 30sC nadal źle działa na krążenie...

----------


## imrahil

tak na dobrą sprawę to w dzisiejszych czasach ciężko wybudować dom, w którym temperatura podłogi musiałaby wynosić aż 30*C żeby utrzymać odpowiednią temperaturę powietrza. dodatkowo przy podłogówce można utrzymywać 1-2*C niższą temperaturę powietrza niż przy kaloryferach (temperatura odczuwalna jest wyższa niż przy grzejniku)

----------


## Olenkaa

Ja tam nie wiem, ale w wielu publikacjach na temat ogrzewania pisze się, że podłogówkę warto połączyć z tradycyjnym ogrzewaniem i ja tak zrobię. Branżysta nam powiedział, że np w takim pomieszczeniach jak salon czy sypialnia gdzie siłą rzeczy stoją meble sa spore straty na cieple no i on twierdził, ze jednak fizyka to fizyka drewno to dobry izolator kiepski przewodnik wiec nie pasuje do podłogówki i juz. Osobną kwestią jest jak przy podłogówce wszędzie grzać tylko część pomieszczeń bo  np w pozostałych nikt cały dzien nie przebywa? hmmm no ja mam w domu drewniane podłogi jeszcze nie widziałam, żeby latem nagrzewały sie jakooś specjalnie, w koncu dom ma dach i ściany i tak dalej wiec słońce jednak tak swobodnie nie operuje :big tongue:  pomijajac juz kwestie, że nawet gdyby to takich dni jest parę w ciagu roku, a grzeje sie kilka miesięcy. Także ja wolę sobie skomplikować instalację grzewczą, żeby w pełni odpowiadała moim potrzebom :big grin:  kurde za nic nie mogę tych rzutów umieścic, poproszę męża :big tongue:  ale w sumie one nie sa jakos specjalnie odkryczwcze

----------


## Olenkaa

o coś się udało, jak nazwa wskazuje zdecydowalismy sie wariant mniejszy :big tongue: 



http://speedy.sh/5aywc/ah-063-10-WAR...Y-poddasze.pdf

http://www.speedyshare.com/bwYQE/ah-...ALY-parter.pdf

http://postimg.org/image/hail4uhdb/799af956/

http://postimg.org/image/5bno4olbn/eda943df/

----------


## Iscra

> Ja tam nie wiem, ale w wielu publikacjach na temat ogrzewania pisze się, że podłogówkę warto połączyć z tradycyjnym ogrzewaniem i ja tak zrobię. Branżysta nam powiedział, że np w takim pomieszczeniach jak salon czy sypialnia gdzie siłą rzeczy stoją meble sa spore straty na cieple no i on twierdził, ze jednak fizyka to fizyka drewno to dobry izolator kiepski przewodnik wiec nie pasuje do podłogówki i juz. Osobną kwestią jest jak przy podłogówce wszędzie grzać tylko część pomieszczeń bo  np w pozostałych nikt cały dzien nie przebywa? hmmm no ja mam w domu drewniane podłogi jeszcze nie widziałam, żeby latem nagrzewały sie jakooś specjalnie, w koncu dom ma dach i ściany i tak dalej wiec słońce jednak tak swobodnie nie operuje pomijajac juz kwestie, że nawet gdyby to takich dni jest parę w ciagu roku, a grzeje sie kilka miesięcy. Także ja wolę sobie skomplikować instalację grzewczą, żeby w pełni odpowiadała moim potrzebom kurde za nic nie mogę tych rzutów umieścic, poproszę męża ale w sumie one nie sa jakos specjalnie odkryczwcze


Kurczę, Oleńka. Ja absolutnie nie chcę torpedować Twojej wizji. Sama kiedyś miałam wątpliwości co do podłogówki. Ale poczytałam, posłuchałam opinii osób, które nie tyle wykonują instalacje podłogowe, a UŻYTKUJĄ je na co dzień. 
Przecież w KAŻDYM pomieszczeniu są jakieś meble, więc w każdym są "straty", o których mówił Twój branżysta. Ale podłogówkę projektuje się przecież z uwzględnieniem mebli, stałej zabudowy, itp. Oczywiście, że drewno to kiepski przewodnik, ale pomyśl na logikę:  rurki są ciepłe i gdzieś to ciepło muszą oddać. W dół - izolacja ze styro. Na boki - mur i za nim również izolacja. Obie te izolacje mają o niebo lepsze parametry niż drewno. Efekt? Ciepło czy chce czy nie chce pójdzie przez drewno i koniec.
I szczerze jestem ciekawa, jakie to publikacje zalecają łączenie ogrzewania niskotemperaturowego z wysokotemperaturowym? Pomijając argumenty, które wcześniej podałam, to im bardziej skomplikowana instalacja to tym większe ryzyko wadliwego wykonawstwa i awarii - a awarii obawiasz się najbardziej. Stąd jestem tak zdziwiona Waszą decyzją.
To już decyzja na 100% nie do zmiany? Poczytaj, naprawdę dużo poczytaj, bo obawiam się, że informacje, które posiadasz niekoniecznie są właściwe... Moja architekt posiada we własnym, przez siebie zaprojektowanym domu podłogówkę i pompę ciepła - więc mogłam skorzystać również z jej doświadczeń.

----------


## Olenkaa

Spoko, ja po prostu nie chce ogrzewania podłogowego w każdym pomieszczeniu. Nam dom też projektował architekt i on również odradzał ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu., a nie był dinozaurem, tylko facetem koło 35  :wink:  znam sporo osób, które łączą podłogowe z grzejnikami, wszyscy są zadowoleni,  nie słyszałam o żadnych większych awariach. Znam tez jedną osobę, która grzeje tylko podłogówką i nie jest szczególnie zadowolona bo dom bardzo wolna się nagrzewa (fakt, że nie wiem jak tam u nich z izolacją jest). 

Wiem, że mówicie ze przy dobrze zrobionej podłogówce podłoga nie ma być prawa ciepła ale prawda jest taka, że ja to postrzegam jako największa zaletę ogrzewania podłogowego, fajnie jest wyjść z prysznica na ciepłe kafle(i faktycznie wszędzie gdzie byłam z podłogówka tak było, ale nie wiem pewnie była źle zrobiona, bo to raczek stare instalacje), więc będę bardzo rozczarowana jak u mnie nie będzie ciepła  :wink: 

Ja podłogowe będę miała tylko w pomieszczeniach bez mebli czyli łazience, komunikacji i wiatrołapie

No ja się zgadzam, ze coś tam pójdzie, ale na pewno nie tyle ile powinno przy dobrym przewodniku, więc dla mnie to jest oczywiste, że albo drewno albo podłogówka, bo inaczej część kasy wydanej na ogrzewanie pójdzie na uszkodzenie drewnianej podłogi, która moim zdaniem nie jest w takim warunkach wytrzymać wiele lat tak jak to powinna drewniana podłoga (swoją drogą ciekawe czy cyklinowanie nie szkodzi w żadnej sposób takiej podłogówce). Jak to mówi mój kier bud można to wszystko nawet zalewać ławy zimą, pytanie tylko czy chce się robić to co można czy tak jak będzie najlepiej  :wink: 

Fragment z jakiegoś artykułu z muratora zresztą, które potwierdza moje wszystkie informacje, ale nie wiem być może oni nie mają racji. 


Czy ogrzewanie podłogowe jest odpowiednie do wszystkich pomieszczeń? Jedną z jego cech jest duża bezwładność cieplna – temperatura takiego podłogowego „grzejnika” zmienia się wolno. Czas od momentu uruchomienia ogrzewania do chwili, kiedy w pomieszczeniu zacznie się odczuwać jego działanie, mierzy się w godzinach. Z kolei po wyłączeniu źródła ciepła podłoga jeszcze przez długi czas pozostanie ciepła.

To utrudnia regulację temperatury w pomieszczeniu i powoduje, że ogrzewanie podłogowe nie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem w pomieszczeniach wykorzystywanych okresowo, w których możliwe byłoby wyłączanie ogrzewania, aby zaoszczędzić. Także tam, gdzie większa część podłogi ma być zastawiona meblami, zastosowanie podłogówki nie jest wskazane. Jedynie meble na nóżkach o wysokości ponad 10 cm mają niewielki wpływ na ilość ciepła przekazywanego do pomieszczeń.

Trzeba też pamiętać o stosunkowo małej mocy ogrzewania podłogowego na metr kwadratowy podłogi. Wszystko to powoduje, że rzadko jest ono jedyną instalacją grzewczą w domu. Zwykle instaluje się system składający się z kilku pętli ogrzewania podłogowego w wybranych pomieszczeniach i z kilku grzejników konwekcyjnych w pozostałych.


A tak w ogóle to może zakończmy dyskusje o ogrzewaniu :big tongue:  to jest jak z przekonaniami politycznymi nie da się nikogo przekonać do swoich racji :big tongue:

----------


## mother_nature

Yhmy  :yes:  Niektórzy do dziś twierdzą, żeby nie kupować białych okien pcv, bo zaraz zżółkną  :wink:  Mity mają się dobrze  :wink:

----------


## Bejaro

Ja jestem przykładem osoby która ma w domu instalację mieszaną podłogówka cały dół i góra grzejniki plus podłogówka w łazience górnej,teraz zrobiliśmy 100 % podłogówki i drabinki niskotemperaturowe w łazienkach z grzałkami elektrycznymi bo lubię ciepłe reczniki.Mamy drewno na podłogówce jeszcze nie mieszkamy ale grzejemy już od tego sezonu.

----------


## Iscra

Oleńka, a ten architekt, co odradzał podłogówkę po całości to dlatego, że z teorii wyczytał czy przetestował?  :wink:  Mniejsza z tym, to bardziej pytanie retoryczne  :big tongue:  A wiek nie ma znaczenia  :smile: 

Artykuł, który cytujesz ma mnóstwo przekłamań. Zresztą, dlatego rzadko czytam artykuły na muratorze - zbyt wiele jest sponsorowanych  :big tongue: 

Każdego da się przekonać, o ile obie strony są otwarte na argumenty  :smile:  Zresztą w moim dzienniku możesz zobaczyć, że sami z mężem zmieniliśmy decyzję z podłogówki + kaloryfery na samą podłogówkę.

Masz bardzo duże pokoje na górze - ale nie twierdzę, że to wada  :smile:  Obszerna garderoba przy sypialni, miodzio  :smile:  Szkoda tylko, że pod skosem, ale rozumiem, że inaczej się nie dało. Spiżarnia przy kuchni i WC daleko od salonu - też super. Tylko kurczę można było trochę ograniczyć u Ciebie ilość wywiewek kanalizacyjnych przeprojektowując nieco kotłownię, łazienkę, pralnię i WC. Wiatrołap świetny, zmieści się więcej niż 2 osoby. I schody ze spocznikiem zamiast zabiegowych - a więc dużo wygodniejsze. Fajny projekt, chociaż kominów masz naćkanych co niemiara  :smile:  Pokażesz elewacje?
Garaż masz ogrzewany czy nie? Jeśli nieogrzewany, to oddzielony od reszty domu ociepleniem? Bo w przeciwnym razie sporo ciepła będzie tam uciekać.

----------


## Niechaj

*Olenkoo* a jaki jest większy wariant?  :smile:  podoba mi się rozkład pomieszczeń, kuchnia i sypialnia - fajna przestrzeń. Macie zsyp do pralni z górnej łazienki?
A co ma cyklinowanie do podłogówki?  :smile: 

*mother_nature* o tak mity są urocze, w mieszkaniu w centrum Krakowa przy ruchliwym skrzyżowaniu, mam prawie 20-letnie okna z białego pcv, z niskiej półki, a krakowski smog, spaliny i gołębie nie dają im rady - nadal białe (kiedy się je umyje :wink:  ) o_O

aaa, telefon ze Starostwa, że PnB gotowe, ale jeden z dalszych sąsiadów, którego działka wchodzi(ła) w obszar oddziaływania naszej inwestycji, zmarł i do urzędu dotarła odmowa przyjęcia pisma. Trzeba się więc dowiedzieć, czyja teraz jest działka. Oby postępowanie spadkowe było już przeprowadzone, bo zdegradujemy się do bocianków 2017  :roll eyes:

----------


## mother_nature

> aaa, telefon ze Starostwa, że PnB gotowe, ale jeden z dalszych sąsiadów, którego działka wchodzi(ła) w obszar oddziaływania naszej inwestycji, zmarł i do urzędu dotarła odmowa przyjęcia pisma. Trzeba się więc dowiedzieć, czyja teraz jest działka. Oby postępowanie spadkowe było już przeprowadzone, bo zdegradujemy się do bocianków 2017


Ale kto się będzie dowiadywał? Wy czy Starostwo? Jak macie nr księgi wieczystej tej działki, to można w necie sprawdzić właściciela.

----------


## Niechaj

*mother_nature*, nie ja rozmawiałam, więc nie wiem dokładnie, co pani powiedziała. Dzisiaj spróbujemy dowiedzieć się pocztą pantoflową (mamy imię i nazwisko zmarłego), po pierwsze czy faktycznie nie żyje i od kiedy (notatka listonosza to nie pewność, a do USC musi wystąpić starostwo - to potrwa) po drugie kto jest spadkobiercą. Wydaje mi się, że gdyby nowy właściciel był już wpisany w KW to pani sama by sprawdziła, bo chyba powinna mieć nr KW tej działki - skąd urzędnicy biorą dane?

----------


## mother_nature

Skoro urzędniczka wysłała na nazwisko zmarłego, to znaczy, że może nie być nowych danych w KW, bo chyba stamtąd biorą. Ewentualnie może ktoś jeszcze się wypowie, bo ja tylko gdybam.
Nie chcę Cię martwić, ale faktycznie sprawa może się przeciągnąć. Może ten wątek Ci pomoże http://forumprawne.org/prawo-nieruch...-nie-zyja.html

----------


## TsunamiM

Niechaj, o kurde! Jeszcze coś takiego?! Współczuję, ale może jeszcze się uda to jakoś załatwić w ciągu 2 miesięcy, żebyście ruszyli na wiosnę.

----------


## Niechaj

*mother_nature* dzięki, no właśnie po lekturze tego forum zmartwiłam się, że tyle może być problemów - niektórym udaje się drogą pozasądową, ale inni mają strasznie pod górkę :/ 
*Tsunami* jestem oazą spokoju (...) kwiatem na tafli jeziora  :wink: 
Pan nie żyje przynajmniej od 10 lat... ale mam na szczęście informacje, z którymi mogę spróbować coś podziałać - zalety małych miasteczek  :smile:

----------


## Iscra

Tak jeszcze o wentylacji mechanicznej, bardzo fajny i krótki post Elfir w jednym z tematów:
"u mnie filtr zwykły wyłapuje popiół z pieców węglowych sąsiadów - już ten aspekt jest nie do przecenienia. Przy zwykłej wentylacji, w domu wdychałabym tę truciznę, a tak mam jako tako oczyszczone"
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7058137

----------


## Olenkaa

mamy zysp bodajże z górnej garderoby :smile: 

wrzuciłam zdjęcia elewacji chyba w tamtym poście :smile: 

no kominów jest sporo ale mi to nie przeszkadza :smile: 
co do projektu powstawał on baaardzo długo i jest efektem kilku kompromisów  :wink: 

ja lubie duże pokoje i duże łazienki :big grin:

----------


## Bejaro

> no kominów jest sporo ale mi to nie przeszkadza


Naliczyłam 5 nie przeszkadzają może ,tylko koszt ich postawienia będzie duży...

----------


## Olenkaa

> Naliczyłam 5 nie przeszkadzają może ,tylko koszt ich postawienia będzie duży...


no zdaje sobię z tego sprawę..wprawdzie dwa kominy byłby nie do uniknięcia bo ogrzewanie i kominek (nie chce pc i chce kominek :big tongue: )

no przy wm można by uniknąc kominów wentylacyjnych, ale wm kosztuje chyba więcej niż, te kominy...wiem, wiem przy wm można zoszczędzić na ogrzewaniu ale ja jestem betonem i boje się, że będzie mi coś szumieć :big tongue: 

co do możliwości przeprojektowania to ten projekt miał 1000001 wersji i ostatecznie ta była najbardziej kompromisowa

----------


## jerrry1

Melduję się i ja - "spadochroniarz" z 2015.
U mnie SSO, obecnie czekam do marca na montaż okien.
Bocianki chciałem zapytać jakie ogrzewanie domu wybraliście, bo ja ciągle nie wiem co wybrać.
Mój dom projekt E-116, na płycie funadamentowej, betona komórkowy 24cm+20 styro, WM, okna Krispol FEN92 (współczynnik 0,82) 
Jeden komin już jest w kotłowni przygotowany do śmieciucha i gazu kondensacyjnego.
Myślę na piecem na ekogroszek z podajnikiem grzanie kaloryfery i podłogówka w miejscach gdzie bedą płytki.
Bilans cieplny jaki mi wyszedł do wglądu :
http://cieplowlasciwie.pl/wynik/1723 
Ciekawy jestem waszych opinii i porad bo naprawdę jestem w kropce, przyłącze gazu ziemnego jest podciagnięte do sąsiada obok.

----------


## Myjk

Śmieciuch, "eko"groszek? Przy średnim zapotrzebowaniu na moc na poziomie 2-3kW i max. 6? Zmiłuj się.  :big tongue:  Rozumiem, że nie ma opcji na podłogówkę wszędzie -- to by umożliwiło montaż taniej PC PW.

----------


## jerrry1

*Myjk*  wiedziałem że mnie zrugasz za śmieciucha  :big lol: 




> Rozumiem, że nie ma opcji na podłogówkę wszędzie -- to by umożliwiło montaż taniej PC PW.


Możesz rozwinąć tą myśl? Bo nie bardzo się znam i nie bardzo rozumiem

----------


## Iscra

> no zdaje sobię z tego sprawę..wprawdzie dwa kominy byłby nie do uniknięcia bo ogrzewanie i kominek (nie chce pc i chce kominek)
> 
> no przy wm można by uniknąc kominów wentylacyjnych, ale wm kosztuje chyba więcej niż, te kominy...wiem, wiem przy wm można zoszczędzić na ogrzewaniu ale ja jestem betonem i boje się, że będzie mi coś szumieć
> 
> co do możliwości przeprojektowania to ten projekt miał 1000001 wersji i ostatecznie ta była najbardziej kompromisowa


A czym będziecie grzać?  :smile: 

Ja wiem, czy więcej WM będzie Was kosztować niż kominy?... Trochę więcej tak... ale nie wiem czy to będzie aż tak znacząca różnica biorąc pod uwagę koszt całego domu. Przecież komin trzeba wymurować, zrobić poprawnie obróbki na dachu - im więcej kominów tym większe prawdopodobieństwo, ze przy którymś może coś przeciekać. A komfort świeżego, PRZEFILTROWANEGO powietrza jest moim zdaniem bezcenny. Już pal licho oszczędzanie na ogrzewaniu.


Jerry, właśnie, czemu nie podłogówka wszędzie?

----------


## Myjk

> *Myjk*  wiedziałem że mnie zrugasz za śmieciucha 
> Możesz rozwinąć tą myśl? Bo nie bardzo się znam i nie bardzo rozumiem


Pompy ciepła należą do urządzeń tzw. niskotemperaturowych (czyli najlepsze parametry osiągają grzejąc wodę do 30-35sC), podobnie w tych parametrach najlepiej czuje się podłogówka. Kaloryfery z kolei do nich nie należą, bo potrzebują zasilania 50sC aby grzać przy rozsądnej wielkości. Ostatnio pojawiły się co prawda "wentylatory" na grzejniki które pośrednio rozwiązują słabą "moc" kaloryferów zasilanych niskotemperaturowo, ale to nadal tylko "plaster" na ranę. Dlatego jeśli możesz, to zrób podłogówkę wszędzie. Dla ew. gazu to także zaleta, a z kolei zupełnie to nie przeszkadza przy "eko"węglu (choć mam nadzieję, że odpuścisz ten syfiasty temat i nie uwiążesz się do końca życia na etacie ładowacza i sprzątacza). Mieszanie systemów jest też nieekonomiczne (podraża koszty "kotłowni").




> Ja wiem, czy więcej WM będzie Was kosztować niż kominy?... Trochę więcej tak... ale nie wiem czy to będzie aż tak znacząca różnica biorąc pod uwagę koszt całego domu. Przecież komin trzeba wymurować, zrobić poprawnie obróbki na dachu - im więcej kominów tym większe prawdopodobieństwo, ze przy którymś może coś przeciekać. A komfort świeżego, PRZEFILTROWANEGO powietrza jest moim zdaniem bezcenny. Już pal licho oszczędzanie na ogrzewaniu.


To prawda, MW nie robi się dla oszczędności -- tylko dla komfortu. A ten jest niesamowity w stosunku do wybrakowanej WG, która w lato nie działa jak należy, a w zimie z kolei przy wiatrach ssie jak szalona i nic się na to nie poradzi -- trzeba ew. latać i zamykać kratki. Drogość WM to kolejny urban legend.

BTW, właśnie dostałem wycenę na postawienie domu, a tam w jednej z pozycji jak byk stoi -- przewody spalinowe i wentylacyjne 10 960 zł netto. Dziękuję, postoję.

----------


## kkrzys11

Witam
Czy jesteście wstanie powiedzieć o ilości materiału na fundamenty jak i ściany ile sztuk
pozdrawiam

----------


## Iscra

> Witam
> Czy jesteście wstanie powiedzieć o ilości materiału na fundamenty jak i ściany ile sztuk
> pozdrawiam


Tyle, ile wynika z projektu...  :WTF:

----------


## Olenkaa

no ale ja właśnie bardzo nie chce tego przefiltrowanego powietrza, tylko takie całkowicie nieprzefiltrowane  :smile:  będziemy blisko natury :big grin: 

będziemy grzali gazem, ale będzie tez kominek z częściowym rozprowadzeniem, kominek na drewno oczywiście :smile:  

zastanawiam się tylko nad oknami czy dawać PCV czy drewno no i nad dachem dachówka czy blachodachówka (projekt jest pod dachówkę, więc bez problemu można połozyć coś lżejszego)...

----------


## Iscra

> no ale ja właśnie bardzo nie chce tego przefiltrowanego powietrza, tylko takie całkowicie nieprzefiltrowane  będziemy blisko natury
> 
> będziemy grzali gazem, ale będzie tez kominek z częściowym rozprowadzeniem, kominek na drewno oczywiście 
> 
> zastanawiam się tylko nad oknami czy dawać PCV czy drewno no i nad dachem dachówka czy blachodachówka (projekt jest pod dachówkę, więc bez problemu można połozyć coś lżejszego)...


Kochana, żaden problem otworzyć czy rozszczelnić okna przy wentylacji mechanicznej  :smile:  A nigdy nie wiesz co się przydarzy i kiedy filtr mógłby się przydać. Ja też będę blisko natury, dość daleko od sąsiadów. A jednak wybieram WM. Poza tym wiesz, że w lecie wentylacja grawitacyjna w ogóle nie działa? Fizyka  :smile: 

U mnie okna będą drewniane, ale to raczej wymóg stylu domu, który buduję  :smile:  I dachówka. Ze względu na wole oczy praktycznie tylko karpiówka wchodzi w grę. Drogo będzie, oj drogo... Chociaż blachodachówka z posypką ceramiczną też czasem jest niezłą opcją  :smile:

----------


## Olenkaa

no wiem, wiem chodzi o różnicę temperatur wiec oczywiste jej, że latem prawie zanika... ale przeżyłam 25 lat w  domu z wentylacja grawitacyjna, który latem był bardzo przyjemny i myślę, że te kolejne też dam radę :smile:  może moje przywiązania do "staroświeckich" rozwiązań wynika z tego, że w moim odczuciu w domu, w którym mieszkałam sprawdzały sie bardzo dobrze i nie odczuwam potrzeby inwestycji w coś lepszego...coś jak na zasadzie wiadomo, że komfortowo jest jeździć Mercedesem klasy E, ale jazda Punto też daje radę :smile:  w kwestii wentylacji zupelnie sie tym Punto zadowolę :smile: 

no właśnie i tutaj mam problem bo nie lubię imitacji, ale wszyscy któzy maja drewniane okna/dachówki mówią mi, że drugi raz by ich nie zrobili...i już sama nie wiem

----------


## Olenkaa

Iscra , a skąd planujesz wziąć okna?

----------


## Iscra

> no wiem, wiem chodzi o różnicę temperatur wiec oczywiste jej, że latem prawie zanika... ale przeżyłam 25 lat w  domu z wentylacja grawitacyjna, który latem był bardzo przyjemny i myślę, że te kolejne też dam radę może moje przywiązania do "staroświeckich" rozwiązań wynika z tego, że w moim odczuciu w domu, w którym mieszkałam sprawdzały sie bardzo dobrze i nie odczuwam potrzeby inwestycji w coś lepszego...coś jak na zasadzie wiadomo, że komfortowo jest jeździć Mercedesem klasy E, ale jazda Punto też daje radę w kwestii wentylacji zupelnie sie tym Punto zadowolę
> 
> no właśnie i tutaj mam problem bo nie lubię imitacji, ale wszyscy któzy maja drewniane okna/dachówki mówią mi, że drugi raz by ich nie zrobili...i już sama nie wiem


Wiesz, wiele starych domów (na przykład ten moich rodziców z lat 90-tych) w lecie jest dość przyjemnych dlatego, że mają grube mury i niezbyt wielkie przeszklenia, bo nie było takiej mody. U Ciebie może być zupełnie inaczej. 
Cóż, zobaczymy która z nas pierwsza pobuduje - jeśli ja, to Cię zaproszę i zobaczysz podłogówkę i wentylację mechaniczną w akcji  :big grin:  Może wtedy zmienisz zdanie, jeśli oczywiście będziesz na takim etapie budowy, że będzie to możliwe  :wink: 

A co do dachówki: WUT?! Jedyne co mi przychodzi na myśl, to to, że jakaś taniznę z dachówek brali... Moi rodzice mają dachówkę i tata śmieje się z sąsiadów, którzy blachy sobie porobili, bo gorąco mają i blachę muszą regularnie odmalowywać - oszczędzili na niej i efekty widać  :big tongue:  Ale to nie znaczy, że każda blacha jest zła. Raczej mam na myśli, że w większości przypadków to dachówka jest lepszym wyborem: trwalszym, cichszym.

Okna drewniane: słońce je niszczy, więc trzeba pielęgnować. I nie użyjesz myjki ciśnieniowej do ich mycia. Więc PCV mogą być dobrym wyborem. Ja jednak idę w drewno, bo... lubię drewno i pasuje mi do stylu mojego domu. I mam świadomość problemów, które mogą z tego wyniknąć.
Okna planuję wziąć od lokalnego producenta. Przez chwilę myślałam nad Wiktorczykiem, ale boję się, czy cena mnie nie zabije  :big tongue:

----------


## Belisima

Witam :smile:  W tym roku zamierzamy zacząć budowe. Jestem na etapie wybierania projektu. Najbardziej przypadł nam do gustu projekt Trafny c 236 A tylko że be garażu. Tylko boję się trochę tych schodów w salonie, gdyby nie to byłby idealny.

----------


## Olenkaa

a od jakiego lokalnego producenta?
 no właśnie ja patrze na Stolbud Włoszczowa i ceny zabijają...

Hehe nie raczej nic mnie nie przekona do podłogówki pod drewnem  :wink:  no chyba, że zaproszenie będzie aktualne za 30 lat i zobaczę, że nic się z tą podłogą nie stało  :smile:  wtedy dokonam wymiany instalacji :big grin: 

a co do wentylacji mechanicznej to bardzo chętnie skorzystam z zaproszenia i poczuję tę olbrzymia różnicę w komforcie  :wink:

----------


## gaja2

Sprawy powoli posuwają się do przodu. 
Zważywszy, że dzisiaj mija miesiąc od kupienia działki, to nie jest źle - wczoraj dostaliśmy oświadczenie o podłączeniu do sieci wodociągowej, do tego dobrą wiadomośc, że w tym roku będzie tam robiona kanalizacja, o czym zresztą "chodziły słuchy" juz wcześniej. 
Architekt pracuje nad adaptacją, wstrzymalismy go trochę brakiem ostatecznej decyzji o rodzaju ogrzewania...
No właśnie - *Myjk* juz mnie pytał, czy mamy OZC. Otóż policzyłam z kalkulatora i wychodzą jakieś bardzo zachęcające wielkości:
maksymalna moc grzewcza 3,3kW  i informacja, że dom jest bardzo dobrze ocieplony i nie trzeba nic poprawiać.
nawet jeśli to jest niedoszacowane, to i tak dobrze. Zresztą domek mały, planowana WM z reku, więc nic dziwnego. 
No ale to oznacza, że dalej nie wiemy, czym ogrzewać, bo właściwie wszystko będzie w miarę tanie,  a coś wybrać trzeba  :bash: 
Właściwie wybór jest dość ograniczony - albo PC, albo gaz - bo jeden z priorytetów to bezobsługowośc i możliwość zostawienia bez dozoru. 
Drugi priorytet - to niskie koszty eksploatacji oczywiście, no więc PC wygrywa.
No ale czy PC  gruntowa, czy wystarczy powietrzna? Boję się tej powietrznej - tego że będzie żarła dużo elektryczności. 
Czy wobec tego powietrzna + jeszcze coś? Kominek? 
A może gaz + kominek? 
Nęci mnie pompa gruntowa,  ale odstrasza koszt. No właśnie - wczoraj konferowałąm teefonicznie z instalatorem (polecany, zakładał PC znajomej, zadowolona), wstępny koszt wycenia na około 50 tys., może nieco mniej.  To jest koszt wszystkiego, pompa, podłogówka, instalacje, do tego WM z rekuperacją i jeszcze "w gratisie" instalacja do odkurzacza centralnego - wydaje się, że cena jest zachęcająca? Nie znam szczegółów, nie wiem jaka to pompa - planujemy się z nim spotkać i pogadać.

----------


## TsunamiM

Dla mnie WM to rzecz absolutnie obowiązkowa. Gdy postanowiliśmy, że zbudujemy dom - nieważne było dla mnie jak będzie wyglądał, ale musiał mieć WM. Nie wiem, może dlatego, że jestem z Krakowa, gdzie oddychamy trującym powietrzem i nie wiadomo, czy gdy otwierasz okna to wietrzysz swój dom, czy całe miasto... :/ Może też dlatego, że mam męża alergika, który na roztocze jest bardzo wrażliwy i czasem nawet wypranie całego domu nie jest w stanie mu przynieść ulgi. A może dlatego, że nasza wentylacja grawitacyjna jest o dupę (za przeproszeniem) rozbić i mamy mokre okna dachowe w obecnym domu i niestety nie możemy sobie z tym poradzić w żaden sposób. Świadomość, że nie tak znowu wielkim kosztem możemy zapewnić sobie czyste, świeże powietrze jest dla mnie bezcenna.  :smile: 
Także nie mogę się doczekać właśnie tego komfortu  :smile: 
Jedyne co mnie trochę martwi to za suche powietrze przy WM, które chyba jest normą, także raczej w każdej sypialni, zimą, będziemy mieli spory nawilżacz powietrza.

----------


## Olenkaa

no właśnie i o to mi chodzi, kwestia priorytetów, każdy ma inne :smile:  dla każdego co innego jest przy budowie domu istotne, każdy z czym innym łączy komfort :smile:  dla mnie najważniejszy był układ pomieszczeń, wielkość i funkcjonalność :smile:  rozmawiałam dzisiaj też ze znajomym architektem  (innym niż ten który projektował) i mówiłam mu jakie się gromy posypały na forum za brak WM, to powiedział, że w domu musimy robić wszystko pod "siebie" i nie kierować się modą (zaznaczam, że nie uważam, że ta moda jest zła), a że jestemy konserwatywni to i instalacje mamy konserwatywne :big tongue: 

przez ostatnie trzy lata baaardzo dużo przebywałam w Krakowie i nie wykluczam, że budując dom w tej okolicy być może też zdecydowałabym sie na WM, bo tam faktycznie nie ma czym wietrzyć :big tongue:

----------


## Sorc

Witam, zaczynamy budowę za około 2 miesiące  :smile:  Projekt Modena z MG 
Sciany z ceramiki poryzowanej (majster czuje sie w tym najlepiej), dachówka.
Na ten rok plan to zrobić po dach

Narazie zakupione pustaki na ściany + fundamentowe 
W chwili obecnej musimy wybrać dachówkę (ceny mają się zmienić z początkiem marca, ile w tym prawdy nie wiem) 
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## domWkannach

Witam chcemy z męzem po wakacjach rozpocząć budowę wg. projektu dom w kannach - ale niestety nigdzie nie widziałam takiego juz zrealizowanego.... czy ktoś z Was natknął się gdzieś na taki dom? Będę wdzięczna za kazdy namiar bo coraz czesciej zastanawiam się czy nie zmienic projektu.... :Confused:

----------


## gaja2

*Domwkannach* - no coś Ty, tylko dlatego chcesz zmienić projekt, ze nie widziałaś go zrealizowanego?
Ja swojego też nie widziałam, ale podoba mi się i jest dla nas idealny, więc będziemy budować. 
Inna rzecz, ze przerzuciłam wcześniej chyba _milijon_ projektów,  a i tak w ostatniej chwili zmieniliśmy  :smile: 
Chyba że masz jakies inne wątpliwości?

----------


## Niechaj

*Belisima* witaj :smile:  Dziwne, że schody zabiegowe - miejsca jest chyba wystarczająco dużo, żeby przerobić je na takie ze spocznikiem.

*Sorc* witaj, wybierasz materiał na dom pod wykonawcę? Myślałam, że robi się na odwrót  :wink: 
*Domwkankach*, a co mają powiedzieć inwestorzy budujący projekty na zamówienie?  :wink: 

proszę o kciuki, jutro jadę załatwiać sprawę zmarłego sąsiada - jeśli się uda to jeszcze w tym tygodniu dostaniemy wreszcie (tfutfu) PnB  :big lol:

----------


## Iscra

> jakie się gromy posypały na forum za brak WM, to powiedział, że w domu musimy robić wszystko pod "siebie" i nie kierować się modą (zaznaczam, że nie uważam, że ta moda jest zła), a że jestemy konserwatywni to i instalacje mamy konserwatywne


E tam, od razu gromy...  :big tongue: 
Widzisz, Oleńka, dodatkowa kwestia jest taka, że w nowych domach wstawia się szczelne okna. Im szczelniejsze tym lepsze. Problem w tym, że szczelne okna przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej sprawiają, że niektóre kanały wywiewne w łazienkach czy kuchniach stają się nagle... nawiewnymi. I wiele osób narzeka, że zimnem z nich ciągnie. A dlaczego tak? Ano właśnie dlatego, że okna szczelne. Dlatego trzeba montować nawiewniki przy tych oknach (nieraz to dodatkowy koszt, nie wszyscy producenci mają je w standardzie) i co więcej - pozostawiać te nawiewniki otwarte! U moich rodziców po wymianie okien tak właśnie jest i autentycznie ciągnie po plecach, kiedy na zewnątrz jest zimno i siedzi się w okolicy okna. Ale nic z tym nie zrobisz - jeśli wentylacja ma w domu działać, to musi właśnie w ten sposób.
A przy WM regulujesz przepływ  :smile:  I jeszcze dzięki odzyskowi ciepła nie nawiewasz do domu lodowatego powietrza, a cieplejsze.

Ale nikt nie broni być konserwą! Piszemy o tym tyle, żebyście z mężem mieli świadomość jak każde rozwiązanie działa  :smile:  Dopiero wtedy będziecie mogli powiedzieć, że świadomie zdecydowaliście w ten sposób - i o to przecież chodzi, prawda?  :smile:

----------


## Iscra

> Witam, zaczynamy budowę za około 2 miesiące  Projekt Modena z MG 
> Sciany z ceramiki poryzowanej (majster czuje sie w tym najlepiej), dachówka.
> Na ten rok plan to zrobić po dach
> 
> Narazie zakupione pustaki na ściany + fundamentowe 
> W chwili obecnej musimy wybrać dachówkę (ceny mają się zmienić z początkiem marca, ile w tym prawdy nie wiem) 
> Pozdrawiam


Naprawdę kupujecie materiał, w którym majster czuje się najlepiej, zamiast zmienić majstra i budować z takiego materiału, który Wam będzie odpowiadał?  :wink:  Aż wierzyć się nie chce, serio!




> Witam chcemy z męzem po wakacjach rozpocząć budowę wg. projektu dom w kannach - ale niestety nigdzie nie widziałam takiego juz zrealizowanego.... czy ktoś z Was natknął się gdzieś na taki dom? Będę wdzięczna za kazdy namiar bo coraz czesciej zastanawiam się czy nie zmienic projektu....


Projekt zmieniaj wtedy, kiedy Ci nie odpowiada, a nie dlatego, że nigdzie nie widzieliście realizacji  :wink: 

Jest tam parę wodotrysków podrażających budowę: okna przesuwne (2x!), lukarny, balkon (to spory mostek cieplny), aż 3 kominy. Natomiast schody zabiegowe są niewygodne: przeprojektujcie je tak, by były ze spocznikiem, to baaaardzo ułatwi życie.

----------


## Sorc

@Niechaj może przesadziłem, że pod wykonawcę 
Nie mieliśmy większego rozeznania, domy w okolicy (Tarnów) raktycznie w 80-90% w ceramice (ah ten Leierowski zakład 10 km dalej  :wink: )
3 domy wybudowane w rodzinie w ciągu ostatnich też ceramika (ale maxy zwykłe) więc gdy trafił się polecany wykonawca, który najlepiej czuje sie w tym co robi najdłużej to wszystko nam spasowało 

Na moje nieszczęście wszystko rozdrabniam na szczególiki, z kształtem dachówki gryzę sie już miesiąc a na naszym domu będzie głównie widać jej dolną krawędź :Confused:

----------


## domWkannach

Z tym naszym projektem sprawa sie ma tak że, to jedyny z poddaszem jaki nam (tzn. mnie i mężowi) sie spodobał  :tongue:   - a to nie było wcale takie łatwe he he Mysleliśmy jeszcze o takich domach gdzie sa pełne dwie kondygnacje ale pomysł upadł bo wydawało nam się że ich koszt jest większy niż tych z podaszem (szczególnie jeśli chodzi o wykończenie np.elewacja).
Iscra - własnie o te "wodotryski"  :wink:  cała sprawa sie rozbija. Mam kilka pomysłów na zmiany i byłam ciekawa czy ktoś może podobne zastosował i jak one sie sprawdziły...
Ojjj ja ogólnie chyba typowa kobietą w ciązy jestem  :tongue:  że teraz pod koniec nachodzi mnie mnóstwo watpliwosci....achh

----------


## Iscra

> Z tym naszym projektem sprawa sie ma tak że, to jedyny z poddaszem jaki nam (tzn. mnie i mężowi) sie spodobał   - a to nie było wcale takie łatwe he he Mysleliśmy jeszcze o takich domach gdzie sa pełne dwie kondygnacje ale pomysł upadł bo wydawało nam się że ich koszt jest większy niż tych z podaszem (szczególnie jeśli chodzi o wykończenie np.elewacja).
> Iscra - własnie o te "wodotryski"  cała sprawa sie rozbija. Mam kilka pomysłów na zmiany i byłam ciekawa czy ktoś może podobne zastosował i jak one sie sprawdziły...
> Ojjj ja ogólnie chyba typowa kobietą w ciązy jestem  że teraz pod koniec nachodzi mnie mnóstwo watpliwosci....achh


No to pozwól, że Ci namącę jeszcze w głowie  :big tongue: 

Zalety domu piętrowego:
1. Brak skosów, nieraz trudnych do aranżacji
2. Pełne stropy, a wiec lepsza szczelnośc budynku
3. Tańsze wykończenie (robocizna przy wełnie i płytach g-k może zabić)
4. Brak okien dachowych, które w zimie, kiedy są zaśnieżone, światła zupełnie nie dają
5. Może być tańszy w budowie: 3 lukarny i skomplikowany dach kosztują tyle, że bardziej MOŻE (nie wiadomo nigdy na 100%  :wink:  ) się opłacić budowa piętrowca z najprostszym dachem kopertowym.

Wybrany przez Was projekt ma... 350 mkw po podłogach! A budowa każdego metra kosztuje  :smile: 
Tak na szybkiego kilka projektów piętrowców, które mają mniej mkw, a program funkcjonalny podobny (lub może być podobny po przearanżowaniu kilku rzeczy):
http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/pl/proje...kt-domu-gemini
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...2067,0%2C0.htm
http://z500.pl/projekt/811/Zx113,pie...obieniami.html - ten ma podobną powierzchnię po podłogach  :big grin:  359 mkw. Patrz, ile się w piętrusie zmieściło!  :wink: 

Nie zwracałam tu uwagi na kwestie energooszczędności, bo w każdym z nich trzeba by wiele poprawić.

Zastanówcie się nad projektem indywidualnym, hm? U nas miał być z poddaszem, a będzie parterowy  :smile:

----------


## moniss

> budujemy http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/dn_kendra_2m_ce.htm z malutkimi poprawkami (brak balkonu), ale z piwnicą pod domem.
> Wyceny są różne... od 44 tys do 120 tys za SSO - sama robocizna. Natomiast mnie interesuja oferty do ok 80 tys  Tylko chcemy mieć piwnicę z lanego betonu, co wprawia w konsternację wiele ekip, przechodząca w przekonywanie, że lepiej z bloczków... planujemy budować z silikatów, co również stanowi problem, bo ekipy mówią, że lepiej z ceramiki, bo wszyscy tak robią.


  Swego czasu i u mnie było podobnie - panowie zdziwieni, że ściany piwnicy mają być żelbetowe  :big tongue:  
  Aż w końcu trafiliśmy nawet na dwie ekipy, dla których wylewanie ścian w szalunkach nie było niczym dziwnym ani strasznym. 




> @Niechaj może przesadziłem, że pod wykonawcę 
> Nie mieliśmy większego rozeznania, domy w okolicy (Tarnów) raktycznie w 80-90% w ceramice (ah ten Leierowski zakład 10 km dalej )
> 3 domy wybudowane w rodzinie w ciągu ostatnich też ceramika (ale maxy  zwykłe) więc gdy trafił się polecany wykonawca, który najlepiej czuje  sie w tym co robi najdłużej to wszystko nam spasowało


Z materiału innego niż ceramika, która i tutaj króluje, nasza ekipa budować się nie bała i nie kręcili nosem na inny materiał. Dla pewności przeszkolił ich jeszcze szkoleniowiec z firmy produkującej białe pustaki, coby było zgodnie z wymaganiami systemu  :smile:  




> Na moje nieszczęście wszystko rozdrabniam na szczególiki, z kształtem  dachówki gryzę sie już miesiąc a na naszym domu będzie głównie widać jej  dolną krawędź


To normalne. Człowiek, zaczynając budowę, nawet nie zdaje sobie sprawy z tego, na jakie drobiazgi będzie musiał zwracać uwagę.

_To pisałam ja - Bocianek 2013_ - _tutaj tylko przelotem_

----------


## Łukasz,

Witam.
Start miał być dzisiaj ale niestety  operator koparki nie dojechał nawet nie raczył telefonu odebrać. Na szczęście jestem już umówiony na jutro z kolejnym mam nadzieję że mnie nie zawiedzie, bo pospólka już zamówiona i zagęszczarka zarezerwowana na kolejne dni
Pozdrawiam.
.

----------


## mother_nature

Czyli zaczyna się stara baśń  :big tongue: 

U mnie jeszcze spokój, bo zginęła jedna zwrotka i nie wiadomo kiedy nasze PnB może uzyskać klauzulę wykonalności  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

> Ale nikt nie broni być konserwą! Piszemy o tym tyle, żebyście z mężem mieli świadomość jak każde rozwiązanie działa  Dopiero wtedy będziecie mogli powiedzieć, że świadomie zdecydowaliście w ten sposób - i o to przecież chodzi, prawda?


ja się zgadzam, pod wpływem forum w ogóle zaczęłam rozważ bufor ciepła...
WM nie chciałam, bo to było dla mnie dziwne, nowe i po co skoro mozna otwierać okna  :big grin:  ale... przeczytałam wiele opinii, pomyslałam nad tym i zgodziłam się  :smile: 

w mieszkaniu mamy szczelne okna, bez tych nawiewnikow i jak w zimie zrobi sie w łazience z wywiewu nawiew to dramat.... zimno jak na polu  :bash:   żeby wziąć prysznic muszę farelkę włączyć  :big grin:  mamy też dodatkową opcję, bo czasem przez te kratki wpada zapach obiadu sąsiadów  :big grin:  ale to zazwyczaj rosól więc ok  :wink:  lubie rosół  :wink:

----------


## MatiKos

Witam.
Również się melduję. Początkiem marca jak tylko pogoda pozwoli rozpoczynam budowę domu według projektu RUMIANEK 2 WERSJA A.

----------


## e.dyt.a

Witajcie,

My również rozpoczynamy budowę w tym roku, jednak dopiero jesienią. Zdecydowaliśmy się na dom parterowy. Zastanawiamy się nad garażem podziemnym. A  jak na razie czeka nas gromadzenie całej dokumentacji i przygotowanie projektu domu.

----------


## TsunamiM

Cześć, dla wszystkich, którzy budują z Ytongów albo Silki  - warto zastanowić się nad programem Dobry Start: pierwsza paleta za 1 zł.
Nie znam szczegółów, ale daję cynk  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

Też do mnie dzwonili, jako że z Silki chcę stawiać... Ile taka paleta normalnie kosztuje, bo ja jeszcze nie wnikałem w temat?

----------


## TsunamiM

Myjk, nie wiem, ale na pewno nie wszystkie hurtownie z danego województwa w tym biorą udział. Także najpierw trzeba znaleźć u siebie dystrybutorów, potem dowiedzieć się czy biorą udział w programie Dobry Start, a później porównać ceny...

----------


## mother_nature

O, Dobry Start nie znam. Znalazłam Kompas Budowy i tak samo paleta za 1 zł. Rozkminiam temat. Mam już listę hurtowni z okolicy, które przystąpiły do programu.

----------


## Niechaj

Nie słyszałam wcześniej o tych programach, dzięki za cynk

*Łukasz,* dzisiejszy Pan Koparkowy solidniejszy? Działacie?

Mam wyniki OZC!
było: Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło - ogrzewanie QH,nd: *20445*	kWh/rok

a po poprawkach (nie, nie zamianie styropianu z 15 na 30cm  :big tongue:  nadal jest 15cm)

jest: Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło - ogrzewanie QH,nd:	*8912	*kWh/rok --> naprawdę warto zlecać OZC
Obciążenie cieplne z 11 na 5,9kWh/rok

W temacie WM - miała być grawitacyjna (tylko ze względu na koszty - bo zagadką jest, skąd weźmiemy na gruntową PC  :big tongue:  ), ale po w/w obliczeniach trzeba przemyśleć sprawę WM z reku + gruntowa czy PW PC?

----------


## asolt

> Obciążenie cieplne z 11 na 5,9kWh/rok


5,9 kW nie kWh/rok, obciązenie cieplne podajemy w W, kW

----------


## Brysia8

> 5,9 kW nie kWh/rok, obciązenie cieplne podajemy w W, kW


Czyli z OZC bierzemy 34 wers:
Całkowita projektowa strata ciepła Φ:		xxxxx	W

Tak?

----------


## Brysia8

> Mam wyniki OZC!
> było: Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło - ogrzewanie QH,nd: *20445*	kWh/rok
> 
> a po poprawkach (nie, nie zamianie styropianu z 15 na 30cm  nadal jest 15cm)


Co zrobiłeś że bez dokładanie izolacji zmalało?

----------


## Olenkaa

> E tam, od razu gromy... 
> Widzisz, Oleńka, dodatkowa kwestia jest taka, że w nowych domach wstawia się szczelne okna. Im szczelniejsze tym lepsze. Problem w tym, że szczelne okna przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej sprawiają, że niektóre kanały wywiewne w łazienkach czy kuchniach stają się nagle... nawiewnymi. I wiele osób narzeka, że zimnem z nich ciągnie. A dlaczego tak? Ano właśnie dlatego, że okna szczelne. Dlatego trzeba montować nawiewniki przy tych oknach (nieraz to dodatkowy koszt, nie wszyscy producenci mają je w standardzie) i co więcej - pozostawiać te nawiewniki otwarte! U moich rodziców po wymianie okien tak właśnie jest i autentycznie ciągnie po plecach, kiedy na zewnątrz jest zimno i siedzi się w okolicy okna. Ale nic z tym nie zrobisz - jeśli wentylacja ma w domu działać, to musi właśnie w ten sposób.
> A przy WM regulujesz przepływ  I jeszcze dzięki odzyskowi ciepła nie nawiewasz do domu lodowatego powietrza, a cieplejsze.
> 
> Ale nikt nie broni być konserwą! Piszemy o tym tyle, żebyście z mężem mieli świadomość jak każde rozwiązanie działa  Dopiero wtedy będziecie mogli powiedzieć, że świadomie zdecydowaliście w ten sposób - i o to przecież chodzi, prawda?


po raz kolejny zagłębiłam temat i jednak świadomie grawitacyjna :smile:  a nawiewniki higrosterowane chyba działają automatycznie?

----------


## Iscra

> po raz kolejny zagłębiłam temat i jednak świadomie grawitacyjna a nawiewniki higrosterowane chyba działają automatycznie?


Nie sprawdzałam tematu, bo zdecydowałam się na WM, więc może ktoś inny powie  :wink:  Ale z tego co wiem, to tak, są one automatyczne.

----------


## luki2905

Witam. Wraz z narzeczona chcemy wystartować z budowa domu WB 3469. Kupiliśmy działkę z fundamentami wiec pierwszy krok już za nami. Obecnie dręczy nas temat ogrzewania. Nie wiemy na co się zdecydować, ekogroszek, kominek z płaszczem czy gaz ziemny. Wszelkie opinie będą mile widziane. Pozdrawiamy serdecznie z okolic Gniezna. :big grin:

----------


## TsunamiM

luki2905, z tych trzech to gaz ziemny. Kominek z płaszczem to za mało, a ekogroszek musisz pamiętać, że wcale eko nie jest...  :smile:

----------


## Iscra

> Witam. Wraz z narzeczona chcemy wystartować z budowa domu WB 3469. Kupiliśmy działkę z fundamentami wiec pierwszy krok już za nami. Obecnie dręczy nas temat ogrzewania. Nie wiemy na co się zdecydować, ekogroszek, kominek z płaszczem czy gaz ziemny. Wszelkie opinie będą mile widziane. Pozdrawiamy serdecznie z okolic Gniezna.


Z takiego wyboru tylko gaz...

----------


## Niechaj

> 5,9 kW nie kWh/rok, obciązenie cieplne podajemy w W, kW


ups, mój błąd, dziękuję za poprawienie  :smile: 


*Brysiu* ja nic nie zrobił*am*, zaproponowane nam zmiany to przede wszystkim wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem (nie braliśmy jej wcześniej pod uwagę ze względu na $, ale jednak różnica w wynikach zbyt duża, żeby jej nie robić), docieplenie poddasza wełną (zakładaliśmy wstępnie tylko nakrokwiowe płyty PIR) i styropian o lepszych właściwościach.

*Luki* witaj, w projekcie macie maleńkie pom. gospodarcze 3,6mkw i to zaraz przy pokoju, chcesz tam upchać brudną kotłownię? Z wymienionych opcji zdecydowałabym się na gaz

----------


## luki2905

Dziękuję Wam za opinię. A co myślicie o połączeniu gazu (piec  dwyfunkcyjny) + kominek z płaszczem. W razie wysokich mrozów mógłbym dogrzac sie kominkiem obniżając koszty gazu a dodatkowo majac miłą atmosfere w salonie przy lampce wina. W domu maja byc wszedzie podlogowki a dodatkowo w dwoch laziekach drabinki.

----------


## Iscra

> Dziękuję Wam za opinię. A co myślicie o połączeniu gazu (piec  dwyfunkcyjny) + kominek z płaszczem. W razie wysokich mrozów mógłbym dogrzac sie kominkiem obniżając koszty gazu a dodatkowo majac miłą atmosfere w salonie przy lampce wina. W domu maja byc wszedzie podlogowki a dodatkowo w dwoch laziekach drabinki.


Nie lepiej dom dobrze ocieplić, na przykład 20 cm styro grafitowego? U mnie też będzie kominek, ale nie planuję KONIECZNOŚCI odpalania go nawet podczas największych mrozów. A przy dobrze ocieplonym domu i kosztach podłączenia gazu to już nieraz bardziej opłaca się pompa ciepła (szczególnie, że wszędzie planujesz podłogówkę). Tańsza powietrzna również wystarczy w naszym klimacie bez włączania grzałek, ale to tylko przy ciepłym domu. Rozeznaj temat, a w dzienniku "Nasz domuś czyli stóka z M3System" autorka ma właśnie powietrzną PC i w ostatnie duże mrozy radziła sobie bez grzałek.

----------


## TsunamiM

Kominek się przydaje wtedy, gdy chce się zagrzać troszkę dom podczas jesiennych chłodniejszych wieczorów, bez konieczności odpalania centralnego pieca. Ale myślę, że z płaszczem wodnym jest to kiepski pomysł. Ewentualnie z rozprowadzeniem ciepłego powietrza na piętro. Wydaje się, że coraz mniej jest zwolenników kominka z płaszczem wodnym. A mając gaz to średnio potrzebujesz, żeby woda była podgrzewana przez kominek... Przecież piec włącza się całkowicie bezobsługowo, gdy odkręcasz kran.

----------


## gaja2

W temacie ogrzewania - bo też jesteśmy na etapie decyzji. 
Robiłam dokładne rozeznanie i koszty gazu - przyłącze, piec, instalacje, robocizna - jednak zdecydowanie niższe niż w przypadku pompy gruntowej; w naszym przypadku 25 tys. drożej wychodzi pompa,  a naprawdę mamy dobrą i niedrogą ofertę. Więc się nie zdecydowaliśmy, będzie gaz.
Natomiast kominka z płaszczem wodnym zdecydowanie bym nie robiła (jeśli - to z nawiewem, jak pisała Tsunami), my wstępnie zrezygnowaliśmy w ogóle z kominka, a teraz za podpowiedzią dobrych ludzi z forum rozważamy kozę.

----------


## mother_nature

U nas kominek będzie z płaszczem wodnym, ale z możliwością odcięcia. Będzie można dogrzać wodę w bojlerze albo puścić na podłogówkę.
 Z tym, że gazu w ogóle nie podłączamy i dom jest parterowy.

----------


## jankes789

Ktoś z Was chce zamontować w swoim domu tylko pompę ciepła powietrze -woda jako jedyne źródło do CO i CWU?

----------


## Brysia8

> Ktoś z Was chce zamontować w swoim domu tylko pompę ciepła powietrze -woda jako jedyne źródło do CO i CWU?


Ja bym chciała, ale wszyscy na czele z mężem odradzają  :roll eyes:

----------


## Myjk

> Ktoś z Was chce zamontować w swoim domu tylko pompę ciepła powietrze -woda jako jedyne źródło do CO i CWU?


Nie, podobnie tutaj wszyscy sobie budują ziemianki w razie jak im lodówka padnie albo prądu zabraknie (szczególnie w lato w upały 40sC). O przepraszam, nie budują? Aż dziwne...  :big tongue:

----------


## cob_ra

> Ktoś z Was chce zamontować w swoim domu tylko pompę ciepła powietrze -woda jako jedyne źródło do CO i CWU?



Tak, ja bębę miał PC jako jedyne źródło CO i CWU.  Zero kominków i innych wynalazków. Uważają mnie za wariata, bo prundu nie będzie i czym zagrzeje, bo to bo tamto. Ale co tam sa jeszcze agredaty  :big lol:

----------


## Niechaj

mocno rozważam PW PC w miejsce gruntowej PC jako jedyne źródło CO+CWU, ale będę mieć kominek (bez płaszcza wodnego i dla własnej pierwotnej przyjemności z patrzenia w ogień i sikania do łóżka  :wink:  )

----------


## TsunamiM

Niechaj, zastanówcie się nad tym, bo wiem, że tutaj zaraz zostanę zakrzyczana, ale PW PC naprawdę może zimą nie być wystarczająca. Mój mąż ma klientów, którzy w ostatnich latach budowali domy i z PW PC i gruntową. Żaden z nich nie jest tak zadowolony, by polecić te rozwiązania w 100%. Koszty nie zwracają się przez wiele lat, w bardzo mroźne dni PW PC nie wystarczy. Wiem, że tutaj na forum jest masę zwolenników, ci nie do końca przekonani raczej siedzą cicho. 
Jednak osoby, z którymi rozmwiał mój mąż nie miałyby żadnego interesu w tym, by nas okłamywać.
Plus ja osobiście byłabym przerażona uzależniając cały dom od prądu. W małopolsce są duże wichury, o awarię prądu na kilka dni nie jest ciężko. Prąd drożeje, w lecie mieliśmy wspaniały przykład tego jak polskie elektrownie mogą nie przetrwać długotrwałej suszy bez ograniczeń w dostawie prądu.
Jestem przekonana, że każdy, kto spędził choć chwilę nad refleksją o swoich priorytetach - w końcu będzie wiedział, czego chce i co jest odpowiednie dla jego potrzeb, domu i rodziny. Także nie narzucam swojego zdania, jednak warto to bardzo dokładnie przemyśleć. Bo czasem coś jest modne, innowacyjne, pozornie wspaniałe. A później się okazuje, że nie do końca.

----------


## Myjk

Bosz...

----------


## TsunamiM

Jedna noc: wg stanu na godz. 6 pozbawionych prądu w regionie (woj. świętokrzyskie) jest 11 tys. 890 odbiorców. Uszkodzone są 32 linie niskiego napięcia i 423 stacje transformatorowe.

Ale jasne, można załadować dom agregatami i akumulatorami samochodowymi, zamiast pomyśleć nad alternatywnym ogrzewaniem (nie wymagającym prądu).  :smile: 
Trochę więcej wyrozumiałości dla przekonań innych ludzi - życzę  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

Widzę, że pompa opanowała bociany 2016, jedni z uporem maniaka ciągną za, inni przeciw  :sick:  A niechże każdy robi u siebie jak uważa, a nie wkoło wałkowanie tego samego tematu.

To ja może z innej beczki - ile bierze Wasz geodeta za tyczenie domu? Czy ktoś buduje z Ytonga? Jaką cenę dostaliście?

----------


## jerrry1

U mnie geodeta za wytyczenie domu i poziom zażyczył sobie 1000 pln.

----------


## TsunamiM

mother_natura - plus minus 600 zł  :smile: ))

----------


## mother_nature

Tsunami, przeczytałam u Ciebie w dzienniku, że jesteś zadowolona z geodety i ceny ma dobre  :smile:  Podzielisz się namiarami na niego?

----------


## Niechaj

*Tsunami*, znam swoje priorytety - nieprodukowanie smogu :wink:  Wyciągamy komin do piwnicy na wszelki wypadek, chyba, bo nie wiem, jakie to będą koszty, żeby mieć możliwość podłączenia pieca na gaz, o ile kiedykolwiek go nam podciągną, bo teraz jest to kompletnie nieopłacalne, nie widzę alternatywy.

*Mother_nature*, niestety nie wiem, ile za tyczenie, nie orientowałam się jeszcze.

Budowanie za kilka tygodni takie nierealne, kiedy rano za oknem:

----------


## mother_nature

> Budowanie za kilka tygodni takie nierealne, kiedy rano za oknem:


Spokojnie, za chwilę wróci ładna pogoda  :smile:  Nam dziś przywożą stal i zaczynamy akcję tworzenia zbrojenia  :yes:

----------


## TsunamiM

geodeta JASEK z Dobczyc.  :smile:  Nie podaje dokładnej ceny tyczenia, dopóki nie zobaczy dokumentacji i nie skontaktuje się z majstrami  :smile:  Trzeba się umawiać na ok. tydzień przed.

----------


## Myjk

> Jedna noc: wg stanu na godz. 6 pozbawionych prądu w regionie (woj. świętokrzyskie) jest 11 tys. 890 odbiorców. Uszkodzone są 32 linie niskiego napięcia i 423 stacje transformatorowe.
> 
> Ale jasne, można załadować dom agregatami i akumulatorami samochodowymi, zamiast pomyśleć nad alternatywnym ogrzewaniem (nie wymagającym prądu). 
> Trochę więcej wyrozumiałości dla przekonań innych ludzi - życzę


Ja wyrozumiałość mam, jak ktoś pisze z sensem i na podstawie faktów -- a nie na podstawie znajomych znajomych klientów męża, z fefnastoma niewiadomymi. Masz choć wiedzę aby jeden z tych "źle ocenionych" domów miał zrobione wyliczenia czy też byli to typowi inwestorzy, którzy wszystko na wiarę robili i się teraz dziwią że się dane nie zgadzają? Nie? To po co ta demagogia znowu i strachy na lachy? 

Po co straszyć rosnącymi cenami prądu, skoro to źródło energii jest najbardziej pewne i stabilne cenowo w ostatnich latach i będzie najbardziej stabilne, bo prąd mamy z (naszego między innymi, a jak nie naszego, to taniego jak barszcz zachodniego) WĘGLA? Po co straszyć ubytkami prądu na ogrzewanie w zimie podając za przykład lato i temperatury 38+ (gdy zużycie prądu w lato jest znacznie większe ze względu na wszelakie chłodnie, klimatyzatory, etc.)? W końcu po co inwestować 5-6 a nawet do 10-15 tys. w alternatywne ogrzewanie, skoro przyda się raz na 5 lat? Z brakiem prądu w świętokrzyskim po minionej nocy lepszy przykład, ale biorąc pod uwagę akumulacyjność budynku i spadek temperatury średnio o 1sC na dobę, to prądu może nie być ZUPEŁNIE przez 2-3 dni i się spokojnie bez ubytku na zdrowiu przeżyje. Więc żeby dane były pełne, uzupełnij i napisz kiedy będą mieć znowu prąd, będzie lepsze pojęcie jak ta "katastrofa" wpłynie na posiadaczy jednego źródła ciepła na prąd.

Ja nie jestem zwolennikiem jednego słusznego rozwiązania, jestem zwolennikiem racjonalnego wydawania pieniędzy. Z pewnością nie jestem zwolennikiem siania demagogii i straszenia bez podawania rzeczowych argumentów. Drugie źródło ciepła, szczególnie gdy kosztuje ponad 2-3 tys. zł nie jest racjonalne, bo ani nic szczególnie nie zmieni, ani się w życiu nie zwróci. 

Dlatego podaj jakieś* argumenty* na "PW PC naprawdę może zimą nie być wystarczająca" czy "w bardzo mroźne dni PW PC nie wystarczy".

----------


## mother_nature

TsunamiM dzięki!  :hug:

----------


## TsunamiM

Myjk, świetnie - obyś był tak samo zadowolony, po kilku latach użytkowania, jak jesteś o tym przekonany teraz  :big grin: 
(Agregat + akumulatory samochodowe + UPS chyba będą droższe niż 2-3 tys zł, jako alternatywa?)

Moje argumentu są zbyt krakowskie i zaściankowe, także rzecz jasna daruję sobie dalszą dyskusję...  :smile: 
mother_nature - nie ma za co. Dla porównania w myśleniach za samą mapę chcieli przynajmniej 300-400 zł więcej, nie wiem jak z tyczeniem, ale też podejrzewam nie będzie taniej!  :smile: 

Moja ciotka - nie znajoma, znajomych ani nikt obcy, tylko ciotka - ma cały dom na prąd. Została sama w domu z 2-miesięcznym dzieckiem - mąż wyjechał. Zabrakło prądu w lecie - ponad 30 stopni, Rolety zewnętrzne się nie odsunęły, a klimatyzacja się nie włączyła. W domu ciemno, gorąco, nie można było nic ugotować i nie można było nawet samochodem wyjechać, bo ciotka jak to niejedna kobieta nie do końca wie jak otwierać awaryjnie bramę, która zawsze działa na pilota. Prądu nie było przez kilka godzin, a dla niej to była katastrofa.  :smile:  Także myślę, że punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia.

----------


## mother_nature

No, mój poprzedni geodeta wziął znacznie więcej za mapę, tak że przekonywać mnie nie musisz  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Myjk, świetnie - obyś był tak samo zadowolony, po kilku latach użytkowania, jak jesteś o tym przekonany teraz


Nie rozumiem po co znowu wjeżdżasz na emocje zamiast przytrzymać się argumentów.




> (Agregat + akumulatory samochodowe + UPS chyba będą droższe niż 2-3 tys zł, jako alternatywa?)


Po pierwsze to żadna alternatywa, tylko część jednego i tego samego systemu. Po drugie, albo agregat, albo akumulatory a nie znowu wszystko na raz. Po trzecie nie będą droższe. 




> Moje argumentu są zbyt krakowskie i zaściankowe, także rzecz jasna daruję sobie dalszą dyskusję...


Aha. To trzeba było nie zaczynać. Jak się policzy i dobrze dobierze źródło ciepła, to nie ma opcji że "PW PC naprawdę może zimą nie być wystarczająca" czy "w bardzo mroźne dni PW PC nie wystarczy", podobnie jeśli konstruktor DOBRZE policzy obciążenia, to konstrukcja na łeb inwestorowi nie spadnie. Trzeba to tylko zrobić (dobrze jak dobrze, czasem w ogóle trzeba zrobić -- a nie zgadywać).

----------


## mother_nature

Bosz...

----------


## Myjk

> Bosz...


No właśnie, a można było od początku oprzeć się na argumentach zamiast rozpętywać kolejną wojnę opartą na "wierze".

----------


## Iscra

Myjk, chyba niepotrzebnie aż tak się zbulwersowałeś  :smile:

----------


## Wekto

To "Bosz..." to raczej odnosi się chyba do budowania na wiarę. Na zasadzie "będzie Pan zadowolony... tyle lat tak buduję i nic się nie dzieje...". 
Chyba nie budujecie na wiarę wykonawcy, prawda? Od tego są obliczenia, projekt a później wykonawstwo.

----------


## mother_nature

To bosz odnosi się do bicia piany o pompach którąś stronę z kolei w tym wątku, nie wiem po co. Skoro ktoś chce palić węglem, to niech pali, jego sprawa. Chce gaz, to niech ma. Najwyżej stosowna ustawa albo okoliczności zmuszą go kiedyś do zmiany ogrzewania i tyle. 
Poluzujcie te przyciasne berety  :big tongue:

----------


## Wekto

*mother_nature*, z tym węglem to jednak nie jest tylko sprawa "ktosia" ale wszystkich wokoło ( choćby PM2.5 i PM10). Ale oczywiście każdy zainstaluje co tam chce. Niestety.
Tylko jesteśmy w bociankach.. ludzie szukają odpowiedzi na różne pytania. Jeśli ktoś szuka odpowiedzi "czym ogrzewać" to niech skonsultuje to z audytorem .. jest kilka osób tutaj na forum. Lepiej zapłacić kilka stów za obliczenia OZC, skonsultować co można wybrać przy danych warunkach i mediach w pobliżu niż później żałować. Inaczej pojawiają się właśnie takie opinie "mój znajomy narzeka bo ma zimno/za gorąco". Tylko ten znajomy posłuchał instalatora, który mu powiedział, że zainstalowany kocioł/PC/kable/etc w zupełności wystarczą bo przecież on tak montuje od lat i na 100m2 to wystarczy tyle i tyle. 
Zresztą... nieraz będziecie jeszcze słyszeć od różnych wykonawców "panie, będzie pan zadowolony". Czasem też nie omieszkają skrytykować innych wykonawców, którzy już zakończyli swoją pracę na zasadzie "a kto panu tu tak spie*ił".

----------


## mother_nature

Znam już tekst "będzie pan zadowolony" i omijam takich specjalistów z daleka.
Generalnie większość chcemy budować sami i jak spie*limy, to nie będzie trzeba daleko szukać winnego

----------


## Myjk

> Myjk, chyba niepotrzebnie aż tak się zbulwersowałeś


Piszemy tutaj żeby sobie, jako inwestorzy, krzywdy nie zrobić -- a mimo tego zamiast konkretów niektórzy nadal serwują papkę, inni forsują zdanie wolnościowe "niech sobie każdy robi co chce" i cicho sza. Raczej nie o to tutaj chodzi. Ogrzewanie to rzecz absolutnie elementarna i choć niektórym się to wyjątkowo nie podoba (nie wiem czemu), to warto o tym "trzepać" na każdym kroku. Wszak nie wszyscy się na wszystkim znają i nie wszyscy mogą, jak ja na przykład, przygotowywać budowę od 3 lat czytając co się da i liczyć wszystko po 20x.

----------


## TsunamiM

Super, że wszystko wiesz! Brawo, Myjku, brawo!  :smile:  Ale istnieją jeszcze takie sfery - jak przekonania. I każdy ma do nich prawo. W moim przekonaniu szczelna puszka na prąd to nie jest dom, w którym chciałabym żyć przez kolejne 50 lat. A może byłoby to bardziej opłacalne, a może nie. Nie przekonasz wszystkich do swojej wiary nawet najbardziej racjonalnymi argumentami. Gdyby takie życie było proste. Także proszę powstrzymaj się od nazywania zdania innego niż Twoje - papką. Może jak wybudujesz ten dom w końcu, to zmieni się Twoje podejście. A może wręcz przeciwnie - nadal będziesz uważał, że Twoja droga, to jedyna słuszna droga.
Dyskusji sprzyja mniej agresywny ton. Tym, co pokazujesz powyżej - raczej do siebie zrażasz. A tak nie lubię szufladkować ludzi. Także Myjku, ochłoń!  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Super, że wszystko wiesz! Brawo, Myjku, brawo!  Ale istnieją jeszcze takie sfery - jak przekonania. I każdy ma do nich prawo. W moim przekonaniu szczelna puszka na prąd to nie jest dom, w którym chciałabym żyć przez kolejne 50 lat. A może byłoby to bardziej opłacalne, a może nie. Nie przekonasz wszystkich do swojej wiary nawet najbardziej racjonalnymi argumentami. Gdyby takie życie było proste. Także proszę powstrzymaj się od nazywania zdania innego niż Twoje - papką. Może jak wybudujesz ten dom w końcu, to zmieni się Twoje podejście. A może wręcz przeciwnie - nadal będziesz uważał, że Twoja droga, to jedyna słuszna droga.
> Dyskusji sprzyja mniej agresywny ton. Tym, co pokazujesz powyżej - raczej do siebie zrażasz. A tak nie lubię szufladkować ludzi. Także Myjku, ochłoń!


Przekonania też mają jakieś podstawy, bo z niczego się nie biorą. Są jeszcze tacy, co na samej wierze nie operują i potrzeba przedstawić choć elementarne dowody. Wygłosiłaś dwa irytujące, niczym nie podparte zdania: "PW PC naprawdę może zimą nie być wystarczająca" i "w bardzo mroźne dni PW PC nie wystarczy" -- zapytana o umocowanie tych wypowiedzi, zwyczajnie się odwróciłaś wystawiając "tył" do czytających. Nie ma tu więc żadnej "mojej wiary". Są tylko argumenty i obliczenia -- one mówią najlepiej same ze siebie, dlatego o nie prosiłem. Matematyka jest na tyle uniwersalna, że warto po nią sięgnąć -- łatwo bowiem podane liczby weryfikować. Dużo łatwiej niż "przekonania" i zasłyszane opinie. Toteż nazywam papką rzucanie "przekonaniami" bez ich umocowania -- taka tam, drobna różnica. Zważ na to i zmień ton swoich wypowiedzi, przestań prowokować, problem automatycznie nie będzie występować.

----------


## imrahil

> Super, że wszystko wiesz! Brawo, Myjku, brawo!  Ale istnieją jeszcze takie sfery - jak przekonania.


to czy pompa ciepła ogrzeje dom w czasie mrozów to kwestia fizyki a nie przekonań  :smile: 

wg mnie jeśli się na temat czegoś nie ma odpowiedniej wiedzy, to lepiej nie wygłaszać zbyt zdecydowanych tez - to forum czytają tysiące ludzi, których wprowadzasz błąd swoimi przekonaniami. Myjk niestety ma rację

----------


## TsunamiM

Mój ton jest odpowiedni. Myjk, skoro żyjesz w świecie, gdzie każdy, budując dom liczy OZC, a najważniejszym przy budowie domu jest wybór czy zapalą piec na gaz czy na węgiel czy to będzie pompa, to ja się nie odzywam. Ale tam, gdzie ja żyję to są niestety/stety rzeczy, które nie należą do priorytetów. Mimo wszystko rozmówcy mojego męża są osobami znającymi temat bardzo dobrze. A kilku z nich ma na koncie wybudowanych kilka domów + budynki gospodarcze dla pracowników. Dowiedzieliśmy się od nich bardzo dużo rzeczy popartych cyferkami nie tylko o pompach, ale też o panelach fotowoltaicznych, jak i solarnych. O rekuperacj drobiarze wiedzą wszystko.Nie widzę jednak większego sensu powtarzać tego dokładnie tutaj.
Ja w przeciwieństwie do Ciebie Myjku, nie wyciągam słów z kontekstu, ubierając je w cudzysłów i nie rozliczam Cię z każdego zdania, które tu wysmarowałeś. Także powiem może jeszcze raz, byś zrozumiał i delikatnie mówiąc się odczepił - nie było moją intencją nikogo przekonywać do moich racji, Zauważyłam jedynie, że biorąc pod uwagę jakie bywają warunki pogodowe w małopolsce - pompa powietrzna może nie być wystarczająca, bo trzeba się z tym liczyć, że nigdy nie będzie ona tak działała jak gruntowa. A klimat nasz posiada już wystarczające anomalie, więc mogą przyjść zimy na -40 stopni mrozu w górach szczególnie. Niechaj jest na tyle rozsądną dziewczyną, że ma swój rozum i swoje przekonania, nie musi ślepo wierzyć w to, czy ja napiszę prawdę czy nie. Ale jeśli usłyszy taki głos może będzie miała to bardziej na uwadze i chociaż zostanie przy swoim zdaniu, to będzie miała pewność, że sprawdziła coś dwa razy i ja jednak racji nie miałam. Bardzo jej tego życzę.
Także proszę Cię jeszcze raz ochłoń i przestań atakować, bo pozjadałeś wszystkie rozumy zanim jeszcze dom wybudowałeś.

A to czym kto będzie palił w domu to jego sprawa, jego prawo i tylko jego portfel. I oczywiście zależy to od przekonań - bo ktoś, jak Niechaj nie chce produkować smogu i nie będzie palić węglem, a inna osoba ma to w głębokim poważaniu i będzie. 

Mentalność niektórych nie pozwala im po prostu tego zaakceptować.  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

Ręce opadają...

----------


## Niechaj

Ponieważ Tsunami dostaje się za chęć (hmm, jakiego tu użyć słowa, by nie zostało potem używane przeciwko mnie :big tongue: ) podzielenia się ze mną doświadczeniami osób, które są dla niej wiarygodne, powinnam coś napisać, ale nie chcę się dorzucać do burzy w szklance wody. Doceniam wszystkie głosy, bo znam tylko dwie osoby z PC i dla żadnej z nich nie jest to jedyne źródło CO i CW. Tsunami wie, gdzie się budujemy, klimat u mnie surowszy niż np w oddalonym o kilkadziesiąt km Krakowie - zimę mamy najczęściej od października do kwietnia - i dni (a raczej nocy) z temperaturą grubo poniżej 15C jest w roku więcej niż palców jednej ręki. Przy całym szacunku dla królowej nauk pokory uczy mnie jednak natura, więc mam pewne obawy co do PW  - za to przy grubszym portfelu bez wahania zdecydowałabym się na gruntową. No ale ja z tych głupich, pardon, bab, więc mogę powtarzać papkę - mam nadzieję, że te tysiące, które czytają forum mają jednak bardziej wiarygodne źródła wiedzy  :big grin: 

tak btw, by zmienić temat:
http://24tp.pl/?mod=news&strona=1&id=31619
śmiać się, czy płakać?

----------


## Liliputek

> A to czym kto będzie palił w domu to jego sprawa, jego prawo i tylko jego portfel. I oczywiście zależy to od przekonań - bo ktoś, jak Niechaj nie chce produkować smogu i nie będzie palić węglem, a inna osoba ma to w głębokim poważaniu i będzie. 
> 
> Mentalność niektórych nie pozwala im po prostu tego zaakceptować.


Ja tylko dodam, że w Krakowie zalezy to też od radnych miasta  :wink:  którzy nawet kominki chcą zlikwidować ...

a w Zakopanem powinno radnym zależeć na czystym powietrzu, w końcu to jakby kurort  :smile:  pamiętam jak byłam w Dusznikach Zdroju, tam jest nawet ograniczenie w jeżdżenu autem, ale po pierwszym deszczu mój samochód był jak po myjni, czyściutki  :smile:  ogromna różnica w stosunku do krakowskiego deszczu...

----------


## Bejaro

Ja uważam że każdy wybiera tak jak mu pasuje i już, ja jestem tylko przeciw węglowi.

Jednej rzeczy mi tu zabrakło ile trzeba bedzie w taką pompę włożyć na przełomie np 15 lat,wiem ile mnie kosztował kocio gazowy zanim nie wymieniałam, a mogłam jeszcze go reanimować ale po co był nieekonomiczny.

Przeglądy i eksploatacja kosztują dostępność części zamiennych ważna sprawa bo jak trzeba będzie sprowadzać i czekać to brak brak prądu mało istotny.

Jakoś mało prawdopodobne wydaje mi się że magazyny części do PC pękają w szwach jeszcze nie ma tylu klientów...

Sąsiad miał Junkersa a ja Viessmanna przeglądy taniej i części dostępne od ręki ja się bujałam,nie wiem może taki model pechowy mi się trafił.

Ile kosztuje przegląd pompy nie wiem ale za 15 lat ona będzie przestarzała technologicznie i nie wiadomo ile będzie kosztować nowy aktualny model.

Jak zakładałam piec to był to wypas na tamte czasy a o kondensatach nikt nie słyszał.Zapłaciłam teraz  za nowy piec Junkersa 1/3 ceny starego i działa lepiej ekonomiczniej.

Nie neguję kosztów podłączenia gazu i abonament, każdy skalkuluje piec na gaz bez prądu też nie będzie działać.

Do nowego domu wybraliśmy Buderusa zobaczymy...

----------


## Myjk

> Ja uważam że każdy wybiera tak jak mu pasuje i już, ja jestem tylko przeciw węglowi.


Ale przy spalaniu drewna też powstaje dużo syfów. Co więcej, w tanim kominku bez płaszcza, bez rozprowadzenia powietrza, zdecydowanie ponad 60% energii ze spalania drewna idzie w atmosferę. To jest zwyczajnie mało ekonomiczne. Do grzania domu jako jedno źródło to zdecydowanie gorsze rozwiązanie niż węgiel.




> Jednej rzeczy mi tu zabrakło ile trzeba bedzie w taką pompę włożyć na przełomie np 15 lat,wiem ile mnie kosztował kocio gazowy zanim nie wymieniałam, a mogłam jeszcze go reanimować ale po co był nieekonomiczny.
> Przeglądy i eksploatacja kosztują dostępność części zamiennych ważna sprawa bo jak trzeba będzie sprowadzać i czekać to brak brak prądu mało istotny.
> [...]
> Jakoś mało prawdopodobne wydaje mi się że magazyny części do PC pękają w szwach jeszcze nie ma tylu klientów...
> Ile kosztuje przegląd pompy nie wiem ale za 15 lat ona będzie przestarzała technologicznie i nie wiadomo ile będzie kosztować nowy aktualny model.


Żeby odpowiedzieć na te pytania, warto poznać trochę historii. PC wymyślono już ponad 100 lat temu. Co prawda technika pozwoliła je skonstruować dopiero 30 lat później, upowszechnić 50 lat później, a dopiero całkiem niedawno znowu technika pozwoliła zrobić kolejny krok i doprowadzić podzespoły do większej sprawności i wytrzymałości (głównie chodzi o sprężarki, zrobiono je w technologii "spirali"), to nic nie zmienia faktu, że te urządzenia są bardzo "stare". Warto zaznaczyć, że te urządzenia są proste jak konstrukcja cepa (dosłownie), i każdy tutaj piszący je posiada w domu czy choćby jadąc do pracy (albo w niej siedząc). Mowa oczywiście o lodówkach i klimatyzatorach w autach/pracy. PC do grzania domu to dokładnie ta sama konstrukcja co siedzi w lodówce, tylko o odpowiednio większej "sile" (bo musi przecież wypracować więcej kubatury niż w lodówce). Natomiast z pewnością podzespoły zastosowane w PC do CO są zdecydowanie lepszej jakości. Stąd jak lodówka (których w domu mam obecnie dwie, działają już 10 lat bez zająknięcia, a klima w samochodzie narażona na zmienne warunki, wilgoć, wstrząsy, działa już 8 lat), to nie boję się jakoś specjalnie, że bardziej zaawansowane i wytrzymałe podzespoły podziałają krócej pracując przecież w dużo bardziej optymalnych warunkach. 

I tak w PC PW jest wiatrak, wymiennik lamelowy (powietrzny), rurki miedziane, zawór rozprężny, serce czyli sprężarka (zazwyczaj spiralna), w tym szczelnym obiegu śmiga sobie czynnik chłodniczy, a na koniec jest wymiennik płytowy (wodny) i elektronika. W PC GW jest trochę mniej, bo zamiast wymiennika powietrznego i wentylatora jest drugi wymiennik płytowy (wodny). Wszystko co zawarte w PC (firmy produkujące PC kupują podzespoły, nie produkują ich same) jest dostępne od ręki i naprawy dokona w zasadzie każdy chłodnik, ten sam co naprawia lodówki. Zdecydowanie największym zagrożeniem jest tutaj elektronika, a najdroższym elementem sprężarka (która kosztuje 2-4 tys. zł  zależności od mocy), co więcej wstawienie zamiennika nie jest żadnym problemem. Ergo, jeśli coś się w ogóle sypnie w ciągu tych 15 lat, to wymienia się konkretny element, a nie całe urządzenie, bo technologicznie to urządzenie od 100 lat się nie zmieniło i się nie zmieni. 

Ja nie jestem żadnym sprzedawcą, natomiast po tym jak się wkurzyłem na instalatorów jakie chore pieniądze żądają za instalację zwykłego klimatyzatora (chciałem go zainstalować u siebie na poddaszu), postanowiłem sam sobie go zainstalować (było to 5 lat temu i chiński badziew za 1500 zł działa do dzisiaj). Siłą rzeczy musiałem "łyknąć" trochę teorii i praktyki (do tego stopnia, że odwiedziłem Kraków gdzie jest Centralny Ośrodek CHłodnictwa i tam  na kursie liznąłem teorię i miałem okazję zglądać PC od środka, a nawet serwisować). Włączmy zatem tryb przekonania i wiary  :big tongue:  -- to są tak proste urządzenia, że jak to się zobaczy na własne oczy, to śmiech człowieka ogarnia. Chcę przez to powiedzieć, że strach przed nieznanym ma wyjątkowo wielkie oczy...

O, proszę, wygrzebałem fotkę "cepa"



Oto w całej okazałości to niesamowite, tajemnicze, wyjątkowo zaawansowane urządzenie. Parę rurek i puszka.

----------


## mother_nature

> tak btw, by zmienić temat:
> http://24tp.pl/?mod=news&strona=1&id=31619
> śmiać się, czy płakać?


Moim zdaniem do pogorszenia stanu powietrza przyczyniła się nowa ustawa śmieciowa. Miało być lepiej, a jest gorzej: miało się ludziom nie opłacać wyrzucać śmieci do lasów, a czytam o coraz to kolejnych dzikich wysypiskach. Ludzie palą śmieciami w piecach, bo przerastają ich koszty wywozu śmieci. Np. w takich Myślenicach odbiór śmieci jest porażająco rzadko. Jeśli nie mieścisz się w przydzielonych workach i kuble, to za dodatkowe dopłacasz albo możesz sobie wywieźć śmieci na własny koszt. Zniknęły też ogólnodostępne kontenery do segregacji. Wieczorem psy wypuszczam na niezbędne siku i tyle, nie ma chodzenia, bo od razu łapią zapalenie spojówek, a to są koszty weterynarza i kropli. Cudnie, prawda?

----------


## Bejaro

Jako jedyne źródło  ciepła i wody jakoś kominek do mnie nie przemawia,cała ta obsługa codzienna jakoś nie dla mnie,ale jeśli ktoś zakłada tylko taki sposób ogrzewania to chyba albo rozprowadzenie powietrza płaszcz itp.co innego dogrzewanie i kominek do klimatu jak latem wodę grzać?

Rozumiem  konstrukcja cepa ale jeśli ktoś takiej dogłębnej wiedzy nie posiada to musi liczyć na instalatorów i raczej mu nie wymienią tanio sprężarki czy elektroniki doliczą za robotę,dlatego pisałam o moim piecu niestety zapłaciłam frycowe za niepopularny nowoczesny model skazana byłam na autoryzowany serwis.Klima w samochodzie kiedyś to był rarytas i stacji obsługi tego cuda na lekarstwo, teraz nastały czasy że jest to popularne i tanie bo dużo i naprawisz w wielu punktach,nie neguję że z PC będzie tak samo ale na dzień dzisiejszy to mimo wszystko ułamek rynku zawsze można znaleźć instalatora który się zna ale ilu takich jest w tej chwili?Niejednokrotnie  odradzają PC z braku wiedzy czy umiejętności nie wiem.Co do samochodów to na swoim doświadczeniu wiem że modele z rocznika że tak powiem z dowodem osobistym mniej się psują niż te same młodsze roczniki postarzanie produktu działa niestety.Mam cały sprzęt w obecnej kuchni właśnie dobiegający pełnoletności i działa,za to np 3 ekspres na przełomie 6 lat i same problemy z nim.

----------


## Myjk

> Jako jedyne źródło  ciepła i wody jakoś kominek do mnie nie przemawia,cała ta obsługa codzienna jakoś nie dla mnie,ale jeśli ktoś zakłada tylko taki sposób ogrzewania to chyba albo rozprowadzenie powietrza płaszcz itp.co innego dogrzewanie i kominek do klimatu jak latem wodę grzać?
> 
> Rozumiem  konstrukcja cepa ale jeśli ktoś takiej dogłębnej wiedzy nie posiada to musi liczyć na instalatorów i raczej mu nie wymienią tanio sprężarki czy elektroniki doliczą za robotę,dlatego pisałam o moim piecu niestety zapłaciłam frycowe za niepopularny nowoczesny model skazana byłam na autoryzowany serwis.Klima w samochodzie kiedyś to był rarytas i stacji obsługi tego cuda na lekarstwo, teraz nastały czasy że jest to popularne i tanie bo dużo i naprawisz w wielu punktach,nie neguję że z PC będzie tak samo ale na dzień dzisiejszy to mimo wszystko ułamek rynku zawsze można znaleźć instalatora który się zna ale ilu takich jest w tej chwili?


Nie bez przyczyny napisałem, że PC to nic innego jak lodówka. PC uszkodzoną mechanicznie naprawi więc każdy, kto potrafi naprawić lodówkę, a takich serwisów jest całkiem sporo wbrew pozorom. Może mniej niż w latach 80-90, ale jednak są. Wyjątkiem jest elektronika, bo to już wyższa szkoła jazdy z naprawą i tu nie ma co ukrywać że może stanowić to problem przy awarii -- tu powinien zabezpieczenie zapewnić producent (im większa i markowa firma tym teoretycznie lepszy dostęp do zamienników).




> Niejednokrotnie  odradzają PC z braku wiedzy czy umiejętności nie wiem.


Niestety zazwyczaj odradzają ze zwyczajnej niewiedzy i strachu, bo nie rozumieją jak urządzenie działa. Tymczasem trzeba podkreślić, że PC działa niezależnie od temperatury. Przy -50 też działa i będzie działać. Jedyną kwestią pozostaje, z jaką wydajnością, a na to daje znowu odpowiedź matematyka i fizyka. Wystarczy policzyć, a nie zgadywać i brać na wiarę, i to jedyny warunek przy PC o który trzeba zadbać.




> Co do samochodów to na swoim doświadczeniu wiem że modele z rocznika że tak powiem z dowodem osobistym mniej się psują niż te same młodsze roczniki postarzanie produktu działa niestety.Mam cały sprzęt w obecnej kuchni właśnie dobiegający pełnoletności i działa,za to np 3 ekspres na przełomie 6 lat i same problemy z nim.


Nie lubię terminu "postarzanie produktu", zwyczajnie uważam, że takie pojęcie jest rozdmuchane. Nowe samochody BYĆ MOŻE (być może, bo ja takiego efektu nie obserwuję, choć kupuję tylko nowe samochody) psują się częściej, ale też są dużo bardziej ekonomiczne, komfortowe, bezpieczne, itd. niż te "pełnoletnie" które były proste w konstrukcji i "naprawiało" się je spinaczem. Większość przy tym zapomina, jakie ogromne pieniądze się za te pojazdy na tamte czasy płaciło. Ergo, jak się dzisiaj zapłaci równowartość, to też się dostanie dużo lepszy i trwały produkt. Teraz ludzie kupują tanie śmiecie i się dziwią, że się sypią szybciej niż starsze które kosztowały w momencie zakupu 2 (albo i więcej) razy tyle.

----------


## Bejaro

Wiesz my w rodzinie jesteśmy wierni od 20 lat jednej marce zawsze mieliśmy dwa lub trzy modele i każdy z nich był kupiony nowy spinaczem nie da się naprawić samochodu którym jeździ syn odziedziczył go po mnie mamy jeszcze dwa i im nowszy tym szybciej padają kolejne części,podzespoły i elektronika nie mówiąc już o blacharce.Wiadomo że nowe modele lepsze ale niestety bardziej zawodne to fakt.Wiesz od razu zakładasz że ludzie kupują tanie śmieci nie wiadomo od kogo i z jaką historią.Produkty teraz nawet markowe produkowane są z części pochodzących z chińskich fabryk niestety.



A taki wspomniany ekspres zepsuł mi się na gwarancji dwa dni przed końcem i co bez gadania wymienili na nowy bo wiedzieli że zastosowali wadliwy jakiś  podzespół ,ciekawe co z tymi którym sfajwczył sie kilka dni po gwarancji?Wymieniony chodził 3 lata i ciągle go trzeba było naprawiać teraz mam trzeci innej firmy i też ciągle coś.To chyba nie przypadek ....

----------


## Myjk

Zakładam, że kupują nowe urządzenia, a nie od "niewiadomo kogo i z jaka historią". Po prostu kupują je tanie, bo rynek i ludzie vel konsumenci produkcję takich głównie wymuszają. I to że są one słabe jakościowo nie ma nic wspólnego z "postarzaniem" produktu a jedynie jest odzewem producentów na zapotrzebowanie rynku. Obok są oczywiście nowe, lepsze i droższe produkty, na które decyduje się niewielu. Po prostu większość wychodzi z założenia, że kupi tańsze, a jak się zepsuje, to wymieni na nowe zamiast naprawiać. Ja jeżdżę autem z salonu 8 lat, i poza laniem paliwa, wymianą oleju, sypnęło się bardzo niewiele. A przecież to auto już teoretycznie z serii tych "postarzanych" (bo o postarzaniu słyszę notorycznie od '95). Dlatego nie trafia do mnie to pojęcie, bo jest zwyczajnie naciągane przez większość i daje dobre i łatwe usprawiedliwienie.

Ekspres to akurat słaby przykład, bo wystarczy lać weń słabą wodę i się sypnie. Obok będzie taki sam chodził 15 lat, bo w kranie lepsza woda, albo lepsza jego konserwacja względnie inny sposób użytkowania. Zwalanie wszystkiego na garb producenta i zarzucanie "postarzania" na każdym kroku (abstrahując, że były i są oczywiście takie przypadki zamierzone) jest bez sensu. U mnie w domu sypią się czajniki. Właśnie zaczyna mi przeciekać kolejny w ciągu 4 lat. Widzę, że to musi być  zwyczajnie wina twardej wody i osadu (ew. nie wiem, może tego że stoi przy oknie i go tam w lato słońce wypala w lato i się rozszczelnia?), bo w pracy u żony od 8 lat działa czajnik tego samego modelu i nic się nie dzieje (choć gotuje dużo więcej, różnica taka, że z wody butelkowanej i nie ma okna w kuchni).

Ja mam pralkę Boscha, 18-letnią. Ostatnio wymieniłem w niej łożyska (za 100 zł + 2 dni roboty własnej -- i nigdy więcej), bo już gruz był tylko -- i dalej chodzi. Ale ta pralka kosztowała w '97 1200 zł, to dzisiaj równowartość około 2-2,5 zł. A lepszą pralkę od tego starego trupa można kupić dzisiaj za 800 zł (też Bosch) która pewnie spokojnie podziała 10 lat.

----------


## Bejaro

No ja używam tylko butelkowanej od czasu bakterii w wodociągu przez cały czas eksploatacji ekspresu,więc to nie woda wszystko jest ok z eksploatacją i było bo pierwsze co zostało sprawdzone w menu to to ile kaw było zrobione i czy konserwacja i odkamienianie było robione  systematycznie inaczej by mi nie wymienili tak dobrze nie ma, i to nie były tanie sprzęty to nie ta bajka.Czajnik mam drugi od nowości czyli przez ok 18 lat miałam dwa takie same modele bo poprzedni spadł pękł i wymieniłam 8 lat temu chyba,  działa kupiłam taki sam jakoś mu woda nie szkodzi ta sama co w ekspresie.

Piszesz o swojej pralce jak tak długo działa to nie szkodzi jej woda taka sama której używasz do czajnika nie wiem czy wypasionym modelom służy stanie w słońcu może za delikatne są.

----------


## Myjk

Ale nie porównujmy pralki, która działa na temperaturach 60 sC raz w tygodniu i czajnika, który działa na temperaturze 100sC i znacznie częściej gotuje wodę. Poza tym pralki nie odkamieniałem nigdy, a czajnik owszem. Może to więc kwestia użytej chemii po prostu. Jest tutaj tyle zmiennych, że zarzucanie "postarzania" to po prostu najłatwiejszy sposób wyjaśnienia sprawy, co nie znaczy że właściwy i sprawiedliwy. Stąd moja niechęć do tego pojęcia.

----------


## Bejaro

No to teraz porównam czajnik do ekspresu przecież pracują w warunkach temperaturowych podobnych woda ta sama.Czajnik odkamieniałam może 2 razy a ekspres wtedy kiedy woła czyli często.

Twoja pralka działa nawet dostałeś części zamienne,mnie kilka lat temu zepsuła się część zawór czy coś w kabinie takiej z sauną i co dowiedziałam się że części zamienne dostępne są przez 10 lat od momentu wycofania modelu z produkcji .......

----------


## Myjk

W pralce wymieniałem tylko łożyska i uszczelkę (simmering), to jest w zasadzie najczęściej ulegająca awarii cześć w pralkach (całkowicie mechaniczna i narażona na największe obciążenia i ciągłą pracę). Ale jeśli sypnąłby się programator, to już wątpię aby coś się dało zrobić. Pomijam już, że dzisiaj bym się za wymianę łożysk drugi raz nie wziął, tylko zwyczajnie wyrąbał pralkę na śmietnik i kupił nową. Łatwiej, szybciej, niewiele drożej. Tu się narobiłem jak głupi, bo chciałem być "oszczędny" i ambitny aby śmieci nie produkować -- łapy pokaleczyłem bo w środku stal nie wykończona i ostra jak brzytwa, nasiłowałem się, nadenerwowałem, dwa dni burdelu w łazience. Tylko cudem chyba nic więcej nie uszkodziłem. Wcale się nie dziwię, że specjalista chciał za to 400 zł + części. Tymczasem za 800zł, jest pachnąca, świecąca, nowa, bardziej energooszczędna i cicha pralka z dnia na dzień dostarczona, a nie stary zardzewiały trup, z powyłamywanymi przyciskami, który nie wiadomo czy zaraz znowu się nie sypnie.

Moja zmywarka Bosch też niby się popsuła tuż po gwarancji. Najpierw przestała się załączać krzycząc o problemie z wodą. Wymieniłem więc zawór wody, ale nic to nie dało i nadal się przycinała na starcie (jak już ruszyła, wszystko działało). Potem szukałem przyczyny sporadycznego nie startowania w pompie wody -- prawie ją wymieniłem (za 800 zł!). Problem okazał się prozaiczny -- dostrzegłem przez przypadek (przy czyszczeniu), że uszczelka drzwi się podwinęła co najwyraźniej powodowało brak szczelności komory i problemy przy uruchomieniu (widocznie sprawdzane było podciśnienie i na tej podstawie wychodził wniosek czy wodę odpompowano czy nie). Odwinąłem uszczelkę i zmywarka śmiga jak nowa już 2 rok od kiedy już mogła być trupem z plakietką "postarzany przez producenta złom".

Niewykluczone więc, że proces odkamieniania psuje Twój ekspres (czy tam ekspresy), skoro z czajnikiem nie ma problemów. Ja z ekspresem z kolei nie mam problemów, ale leję doń przegotowaną wodę i w życiu go nie odkamieniałem.

----------


## Bejaro

Jeżeli tak to niestety wychodzi na to że to taki zabieg producenta,ponieważ używam wyłącznie dedykowanych środków,tej samej marki co ekspres.
Warunkiem gwarancji jest systematyczne przeprowadzanie tego zabiegu,po 2 latach mogłabym  przestać ciekawe czy to pomoże choć wątpię bo ta chemia już zadziałała....

----------


## ciupaq

Zmieniając temat, u nas coś ruszyło. Dostaliśmy pozwolenie na rozbiórkę (mamy stary budynek na działce) i złożyliśmy papiery do PnB. Teraz zostało tylko czekać i działamy  :smile:

----------


## gaja2

My tez właśnie wczoraj złozyliśmy wszystkie dokumenty i wniosek o PnB. Nasz fachowiec już się nie może doczekać mozliwości wejścia na działkę  :smile: 
Drzewa też wycięte - można działać.

----------


## Liliputek

*ciupaq gaja2* to ja trzymam kciuki by wszystko poszło jak po maśle z PnB  :smile: 

u nas narazie inne priorytety, bo mam dwutygodniowego głodomora w domu  :wink:  ale rodzice pomagają w znalezieniu ekipy i może może... się w końcu udało  :smile:

----------


## gaja2

*Liliputku* - gratuluję! Najważniejszą inwestycję na przyszłość juz macie!  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

> *Liliputku* - gratuluję! Najważniejszą inwestycję na przyszłość juz macie!


dziekuję bardzo  :smile:  mam nadzieję, że ta inwestycja doceni w przyszłości matkę, która wstaje co 3h by nakarmić  :big grin:

----------


## gaja2

> dziekuję bardzo  mam nadzieję, że ta inwestycja doceni w przyszłości matkę, która wstaje co 3h by nakarmić


Mogę Ci powiedzieć z perspektywy matki dorosłych dzieci - jeśli doceni, to w każdym razie nie za to  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Iscra

> Zmieniając temat, u nas coś ruszyło. Dostaliśmy pozwolenie na rozbiórkę (mamy stary budynek na działce) i złożyliśmy papiery do PnB. Teraz zostało tylko czekać i działamy


Kurczę, u Pusi była podoba sytuacja, że najpierw rozbiórka i potem budowa i był u niej problem - okazało się, że nie można wydać dwóch pozwoleń dla tego samego miejsca. Z tego samego powodu u mnie też rozbiórka i budowa będą na jednym pozwoleniu. Zorientuj się, czy u Ciebie nie trzeba tak samo.

----------


## Iscra

> u nas narazie inne priorytety, bo mam dwutygodniowego głodomora w domu  ale rodzice pomagają w znalezieniu ekipy i może może... się w końcu udało


Gratulacje!  :smile:  No, to jak do tej pory miałaś problemy z wielozadaniowością, to teraz nauczysz się jej z miejsca  :big grin:

----------


## mmm4

Dzień dobry
Rozpoczynam budowę w czerwcu, Lokalizacja Rębiska k/Kielna pomorskie.powierzchnia 350 (z piwnicą) plus garaże, ogrzewanie PC gruntowa plus podłogówka po całości oprócz garażu, WM. Aktualnie poszukuje osoby która policzy mi dokładnie zapotrzebowanie materiałowe - jeżeli ktoś ma namiary na taką osobę w pomorskim to poproszę.

----------


## ciupaq

> Kurczę, u Pusi była podoba sytuacja, że najpierw rozbiórka i potem budowa i był u niej problem - okazało się, że nie można wydać dwóch pozwoleń dla tego samego miejsca. Z tego samego powodu u mnie też rozbiórka i budowa będą na jednym pozwoleniu. Zorientuj się, czy u Ciebie nie trzeba tak samo.


Wiem, czytałem jej dziennik. Spoko rozmawiałem w starostwie i nie będzie żadnego problemu, wogóle Pani zrobiła wielkie oczy jak jej to powiedziałem. Tak czy inaczej dzięki za czujność  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

*ciupaq* gminy na północ od Krakowa mają super urzędy  :big grin:  
ale swoją drogą, dziwne jak różna jest interpretacja tych samych przepisów  :Roll:

----------


## Lucyfire

Witajcie  :Smile: 
W tym roku i my ruszamy z budową.  W piątek zostało złożone Pnb i mam cichą nadzieję, że za jakieś 2 miesiące będziemy mogli wystartować.
Budujemy projekt indywidualny na południe od Poznania.

----------


## Liliputek

cześć!!  :smile: 

ja z dobrymi nowinami  :smile:  od poniedziałku zaczynamy kopać pod fundamenty  :smile:  ekipa, geodeta, koparka dograni  :smile:  i już nic nie powinno stać na przeszkodzie  :wiggle:

----------


## Myjk

Milutko. Ja dzisiaj mam dostać projekt w końcu. Jeee!  :big tongue: 

Czy ktoś miał do czynienia ze stropami Granord? Dali mi wycenę na strop o blisko 10 tys. zł mniej niż inni na terivę, ale szwagier na własne oczy widział pofalowane stropy ("strunowe") i się boi czy to nie jeden z takich kwiatków.

Aha, sam sobie pośrednio odpowiem wątkiem: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...no%C5%9B%C4%87

----------


## Niechaj

*Liliputku* super wieści! Oby deszcz i zima trzymały się z daleka  :smile:  

zakładali nam dzisiaj ZZP i podczas przekopywania się do słupa trafili na wartki strumyk pod warstwą gliny - ah, mamy idealny teren pod piwnicę  :big tongue:

----------


## gaja2

Liliputku, gratulacje!!! Obym niedługo mogła się podzielic podobną wiadomością  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

> cześć!! 
> 
> ja z dobrymi nowinami  od poniedziałku zaczynamy kopać pod fundamenty  ekipa, geodeta, koparka dograni  i już nic nie powinno stać na przeszkodzie


Świetnie! Gratulacje!  :smile:  Życzmy sobie zatem dobrej pogody do budowania  :big grin: 




> *Liliputku* super wieści! Oby deszcz i zima trzymały się z daleka  
> 
> zakładali nam dzisiaj ZZP i podczas przekopywania się do słupa trafili na wartki strumyk pod warstwą gliny - ah, mamy idealny teren pod piwnicę


Oj  :Roll:  I co teraz?

----------


## Liliputek

orientujecie się może ile kosztuje m2 ściany z silki gr. 24cm? ja nie wiem, czy jestem głupia czy co, ale z netu wychodzi mi ok. 75zł, a tak przeglądam wycenę od innej ekipy i oni podali kwotę 118 zł... co prawda my im mówilismy, że chcemy silikaty, a oni wycenili silkę... ech  :smile: 

Dziękuję za gratulacje, ale dopóki nie zobaczę ekipy na działce to trudno uwierzyć  :big grin: 

*Niechaj*  to piwnica będzie musiała być bardzo szczelna... zawsze coś :/

----------


## mother_nature

Ja mam tylko wyceny na silkę 12 cm, może ktoś się odezwie.
Wyceniałaś w Budmecie? Mają chyba ze 3 oddziały w Krakowie - na Tynieckiej, Lipińskiego i jeszcze gdzieś. Od nich miałam jak na razie najlepszą ofertę

----------


## Liliputek

*mother_nature*  nie, nie. Wyceniała nam ekipa, która miała budować (nie ta co teraz buduje), mówili, że mają dobre ceny materiałów itp.
Z resztą my chcemy budować z silikatów, nie silki  :smile:  i raczej bierzemy pod uwagę składy spod Krakowa  :smile:  mam złe doświadczenie z krakowskimi.. zazwyczaj albo im się nie chce odpisać.. albo mają wyższe ceny niż taki sam przedstawiciel spoza Krakowa.
Z oknami było tak samo, chciałam się zorientować jaka jest cena, krakowski przedstawiciel do dziś mi nie odpisał (chociaż sam prosił o wysłanie maila), a przedstawiciel z Olkusza zrobił w 2 dni profesjonalną wycenę  :smile:

----------


## Niechaj

z wodą zrobić możemy chyba tylko jedno - drenaż, drenaż everywhere

*Liliputku* na razie konkretnych wycen na bloczki nie mam, wstępnie liczyliśmy ok 3zł/szt przy 4 tys sztuk, ale nie pamiętam powierzchni ścian, żeby przeliczyć na cenę za m2
na pewno się pojawią, ile ekip może wystawić jedną budowę?  :wink:  Limit pecha macie wyczerpany (my znowu bez ekipy, bo pan nas olewa i zero kontaktu mimo wcześniejszego umówienia się na spotkanie w weekend, przecież nie będę czekać do maja nie wiedząc na czym stoję o_O )

co do wycen na okna, zgadzam się, poza Krakowem chyba mają mniejszy ruch, bo dziś rano poszły prośby a koło południa miałam już gotowe wyceny na mailu wow! Są bardzo do siebie podobne, wszystkie okna (12szt) to koszt taki jak jedno tarasowe HST  :big grin: 

no i blaszak właśnie zamówiony, brzydki jak noc, ale może uda się go jakoś zamaskować  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

uśpiłam małego Liliputka, to mogę coś napisać  :smile: 


*Niechaj*  my też mamy brzydkiego blaszaka, ale ja w ogóle chcę go potem zdemontować, więc kupowałam II gatunku  :smile:  w sumie panowie od montazu powiedzieli, że te II gatunku mają bardziej trwałą blachę, z plamami i brzydszą, ale w sumie lepszą  :wink: 

no tak drenaż.. a może dałoby się odprowadzać wodę do zbiornika, by mieć na podlewanie ogrodu?  :smile:  włącza mi się myślenie mojego taty...
a mogę z ciekawości zapytać ile kosztują okna drewniane, bo o ile pamiętam chcecie mieć drewniane  :smile:  tak mniej więcej  :smile: 

ta nasza obecna ekipa powinna się stawić, sama przysłała umowę, sama do nas zadzwoniła w sprawie szczegółów budowy i sama się umówiła z geodetą naszym  :smile:  akurat nasz geodeta to cudowny człowiek  :smile:  ile może to sam robi, nie angazując nas i wszystko w terminie.
Wydaje mi się, że poza Krakowem bardziej szanują klienta... takie mam odczucia. Dotyczy to każdej z firm, z którą miała styczność. Aaaa oprócz ekip budowlanych  :big grin: 
Masz rację, jak ktoś olewa na początku, to z doświadczenia wiem, że potem olewa jeszcze bardziej  :sad:  ale nie jest to regułą, więc życzę by mu coś wypadło  :smile:  i byście się spotkali.

----------


## Niechaj

pozdrowienia dla Lilipuciątka!
noo, ekipa zapowiada się Wam świetnie!

naszemu niestety nic nie wypadło, pan nie odbierał telefonu tylko od nas - nie ogarniam  :bash: 
ale właśnie jesteśmy po słowie z inną ekipą, która zapowiada się podobnie solidnie jak Wasza (może to ci sami?  :big grin:  )

taki zbiornik pewnie zrobimy, bo nie można odprowadzać wody poza działkę. Byle nie wyszedł z tego staw na karpie  :big tongue: 

blaszak też chcę zdemontować - sprzedać, żeby część $ odzyskać i dlatego nie zdecydowaliśmy się na taki II gatunku, bo nie wiem, czy byłoby co sprzedawać. W cenie blaszaków znalazłam śliczne domki drewniane dla dzieci, ale Chłop powiedział, że nic się tam nie zmieści - a już wyobraziłam sobie zgarbionych panów murarzy popijających kawę w małym różowym domku  :sad:    Nic to, kupiłam laminowaną tkaninę, uszyję z niej girlandy i powieszę na blaszaku  :big grin: 

Okien drewnianych na dziś nie bierzemy już pod uwagę, bo napiął się nam budżet  :sad:  Za 12szt niezbyt skomplikowanych (w tym 4 fixy) plastików obustronnie białych + 3m HST ok 15tys (ze zwykłym montażem) z czego połowa kwoty to tarasowe.

----------


## Iscra

> Okien drewnianych na dziś nie bierzemy już pod uwagę, bo napiął się nam budżet  Za 12szt niezbyt skomplikowanych (w tym 4 fixy) plastików obustronnie białych + 3m HST ok 15tys (ze zwykłym montażem) z czego połowa kwoty to tarasowe.


Zazdrość mnie bierze, marzę o takich kwotach za okna  :big tongue: 
Ale cóż, 18 sztuk okien 140x180 + 4 gigantyczne wole oczy swoje robią  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

my mamy 10 okien (w tym jeden fix na chyba 2m) plus drzwi tarasowe i kwota też duzo wyższa  :smile:

----------


## Niechaj

*Iscra* ale Ty będziesz mieć skrzynkowe drewniane? to pewnie wychodzą więcej niż materiały na cały mój dom  :wink:  
*Liliputku* fixy są ok 30% tańsze, ja mam 4, a właściwie 6, w tym 4 duże, ale sama jestem zdziwiona, że takie kwoty, spodziewałam się dwa razy wyższej ceny

----------


## Iscra

> *Iscra* ale Ty będziesz mieć skrzynkowe drewniane? to pewnie wychodzą więcej niż materiały na cały mój dom


Skrzynkowe w życiu! Miałam w poprzednim mieszkaniu i nie wiem po co mnożyć mycie okien razy 2 ;P

Drewniane, trzyszybowe, R+RU, z jednym szprosem konstrukcyjnym i paroma zdobieniami. 
Wole oczy niestety gigantyczne (3m podstawy) i ceny wyglądają tak, że 2/3 to te 18 sztuk okien, a 1/3 to 4 sztuki wolich oczu.
Całość wychodzi boleśnie  :big tongue: 
A i tak zbiłam już cenę o więcej niż kilkanaście tysięcy kombinując z różnymi wersjami otwierania tych okien...

----------


## mother_nature

Niechaj, blaszak można podsadzić winem, szybko zarośnie. Ewentualnie taka siatka maskująca, np. moro  :wink:

----------


## Niechaj

*Iscra* no jak to po co? dla klimatu  :wink: 

*mother_nature* dzięki, to jest myśl! Muszę Teściową zatrudnić, bo od dotyku moich dłoni umierają wszystkie rośliny

----------


## Iscra

> *Iscra* no jak to po co? dla klimatu


A kto to będzie mył?  :big grin: 
Klimat pewnie byłby, gdyby to dla mnie była nowość. A nie jest, bo takie okna miałam. Skrzynkowe, z tyloma szprosami, że jedno okno miało 48 pól do umycia. Okien było jedynie 3, a schodziło 2 dni z myciem...
Stąd skrzynkowych nawet nie brałam pod uwagę  :smile:

----------


## Niechaj

Dziecięce rączki pasują do małych szybek  :wink: 
Moja babcia ma skrzynkowe, ale mniej szprosów (tylko 4 pola na szybę). Rozumiem niechęć, bo myję czasem te okna, a w samej werandzie ma ich z 5.

----------


## Lucyfire

> cześć!! 
> 
> ja z dobrymi nowinami  od poniedziałku zaczynamy kopać pod fundamenty  ekipa, geodeta, koparka dograni  i już nic nie powinno stać na przeszkodzie


Ale super. Powodzenia!!!

A tak z czystej ciekawości. Ile mniej więcej czekaliście na PnB. 
Nie jestem zbyt cierpliwa  :oops:  :oops:   I chciałabym się jako tako przygotować.

----------


## jarm

Witam,
przyłączam się, wraz z Żoną szykujemy się do budowy (okolice Warszawy, dokładniej Piaseczna). Jest działka, zaczynamy papierkową robotę.

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Iscra

> Witam,
> przyłączam się, wraz z Żoną szykujemy się do budowy (okolice Warszawy, dokładniej Piaseczna). Jest działka, zaczynamy papierkową robotę.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Co budujecie?  :big grin: 
(Tak, wiem, dom, ale konkrety chcę!  :big grin: )

----------


## Liliputek

*Lucyfire*  my czekaliśmy krotko, chyba 2 tyg.  :smile:

----------


## jarm

Wybraliśmy projekt Zx122 od z500 (pietrowy, ponad 200m2), ale trzeba nad nim jeszcze popracować.

----------


## Iscra

Interesujący  :smile:  Na parterze kurczę dużo traci się na komunikację: te 10mkw korytarza do dolnej sypialni to całkiem sporo. Górne sypialnie gigantyczne - szczególnie ta na 26 mkw  :wink:  Natomiast fajne jest przejście z niej przez garderobę do łazienki.

Jestem bardzo ciekawa jak będzie wyglądał po Waszych zmianach.

----------


## Myjk

To samo pomyślałem o tym korytarzu. Niby można tam zrobić potężną szafę na kurtki etc. i powiększyć wiatrołap bo jest mały. Na górze też strasznie dużo miejsca na komunikację, tym razem 14m2. Ogólnie dom bardzo duży. Pomijając kwestie użytkowe zupełnie nie podchodzi mi elewacja. Połączenie kamienia z drewnem jest mdłe -- brakuje mi kontrastu. Ja się też miotam z elewacją, nie mogę coś tego ogarnąć.

----------


## Lucyfire

> *Lucyfire*  my czekaliśmy krotko, chyba 2 tyg.


Ale błyskawica :big grin:  Pozazdrościła.

----------


## mmm4

jak dla mnie to jakos za duzo załamań, balkon do wywalenia, podcien też zbedny, ale to tylko taka moja opinia i jeszcze ten korytarz na dole i u gory (po co???)
im prosciej tym taniej. Popatrz na zx16 to wykorzystasz sobie przestrzen nad garazem, w zx122 i tak to masz zadaszone wiec koszt zblizony.
zeby nie bylo, ze tylko krytykuje - taki typ domu jak wybralas (powiedzmy zblizony) najbardziej mi sie podoba.
Muszę poszukac jak wrzucic link to poddam moj projekt krytyce  :smile:

----------


## mirka80

To ja też  :smile:  
Aromatyczny z muratora, niewielkie zmiany. Papiery w urzędzie.... Ciekawe, jak to będzie...

----------


## Niechaj

*Mirko* witaj, uroczy domek :smile: 

*Liliputku* u mnie dziś pogoda wymarzona na zaczęcie budowy, mam nadzieję, że u Was też - trzymam kciuki i czekam na relację z pierwszych prac!

----------


## mother_nature

Taaa... po pracy robimy dziś szubienice do skręcania zbrojenia na fundamenty  :wink:

----------


## forscher

dziś u mnie  

 :wave:  *WIELKI DZIEŃ*  :wave: 


 :wave:  przekazanie placu budowy  :wave:

----------


## Liliputek

*Niechaj*  u nas też ładnie, tylko wiatr spory,  dziś mają kopać  :big grin:  ja siedzę w domu z mini Liliputkiem  :wink:  ale siostra ma mi zrobić zdjęcie, że na serio kopią  :wink: 
powiem Wam wieczorem  :big grin: 

*forscher*  czyli u Ciebie też zaczynają  :smile: 
*
mother_nature* sami będziecie skręcać pręty?

----------


## mother_nature

Tak, sami chcemy zbudować cały dom. Może z małymi wyjątkami.

----------


## Liliputek

> Tak, sami chcemy zbudować cały dom. Może z małymi wyjątkami.


 ::-o:  podziwiam!

----------


## mother_nature

Zapraszam do mojego dziennika  :smile:  Na razie mało tam o budowaniu, więcej planowania  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

Pragnę potwierdzić, że dziś chyba już w całości wykopali piwnicę  :smile:  ziemia sucha, nie ma niespodzianek  :smile: 
widziałam zdjęcia  :wink:

----------


## ManiaBar

Papiery w urzędzie! Dokładnie miesiąc zajęło nam: znalezienie  i kupienie projektu (Archon Willa Eliza 2) , znalezienie architekta do zrobienia adaptacji, zrobienie badania gruntu, inwentaryzację drzew oraz odrolnienie. Teraz analizuję oferty firm budowlanych... Nie sądziłam, że spotkam się z taką rozpiętością cenową? Praktycznie za to samo oferty wahają się pomiędzy 340tys a 200 tys za SSO. Dodam, że buduję się w Warszawie. Nie ukrywam, że mamy z mężem niezłe wyzwanie. Najgorsze jest to, ze tylko jedną firmę mam z polecenia...tą najdroższą  :sad: 
Może podeślecie namiary na sprawdzone ekipy? Czy ktoś z Was zna może firmę New-house z Warszawy?

----------


## Myjk

> Pragnę potwierdzić, że dziś chyba już w całości wykopali piwnicę  ziemia sucha, nie ma niespodzianek 
> widziałam zdjęcia


No to pokazuj, pokazuj!  :wink:  Teraz masz co!  :big grin:

----------


## Liliputek

*ManiaBar*  a te 200 tys to z materiałami?

i pokazuję dowód w sprawie!  :smile: 


aaa  jeszcze powiem Wam, że ponownie cieszę się, że zrobiliśmy OZC, bo okazało się, że zmiana fundamentów mam w minimalnym stopniu wpływ na zapotrzebowanie na ciepło  :smile:  a jednak ta zmiana oszczędziła nam ok. 20 tys..

----------


## Myjk

> i pokazuję dowód w sprawie!


Łe, nie widzę nigdzie kota!  :wink: 




> aaa  jeszcze powiem Wam, że ponownie cieszę się, że zrobiliśmy OZC, bo okazało się, że zmiana fundamentów mam w minimalnym stopniu wpływ na zapotrzebowanie na ciepło  a jednak ta zmiana oszczędziła nam ok. 20 tys..


Ale są jeszcze tacy co twierdzą, że liczyć nie warto - bo to tylko teoria...  :big tongue:   :wink:  Dlatego ja nadal zastanawiam się nad wspomnianym stropem. Bo szwagier mi potwierdził, że "Jego" konstruktorzy też znacznie przewymiarowują swoje konstrukcje, w sensie stropy, fundamenty (dla "bezpieczeństwa", a że inwestor ładuje na próżno kasę, to już mają w nosie).

----------


## ManiaBar

200tys za SSO bez pokrycia dachowego z materiałami. Z dachem pokrytym dachówką 257tys. To chyba dobra oferta nie?

----------


## Liliputek

> 200tys za SSO bez pokrycia dachowego z materiałami. Z dachem pokrytym dachówką 257tys. To chyba dobra oferta nie?


Dobra  :smile:  dla porównania my budujemy kendrę 2m z piwnicą z lanego betonu i cena za SSO z dachem to wg deweloperów ok. 300-350 tys.
Ale zdecydowaliśmy się jednak na samą robociznę a materiały sami kupujemy  :smile: 

*Myjk* kot siedzi w domu, za zimno mu w łapy  :big grin:

----------


## Katy_PL

Melduje się na pokładzie. Mam nadzieje, że otrzymam PnB już niedługo  :yes:  :yes:  Oj było ciężko, gdyż zaczęłam przy wniosku na zgłoszenie, ale p. urzędnik się uparła i musiałam wycofać i zrobić na PnB... Niestety 2 m-c w plecy... No cóż oby to były ostatnie poprawki.... A zapomniałam powiedzieć - projekt indywidualny, dom ok. 150m2 pow. użytkowej :yes Zobaczymy jak wyjdzie, bo ostatnio liczę koszty i się przeliczam. 

Chcemy mieć pompę ciepła gruntową z odwiertami pionowymi oraz wen. mech z rekup. Ostatnia oferta mnie odstarszyła - tzn. 60k za pompę z odwiertami, reku - kolejne 30k i podłogówka - 23k... Nie sądzidzie, że to stanowczo za dużo...

----------


## Katy_PL

> )
> 
>  wstępny koszt wycenia na około 50 tys., może nieco mniej.  To jest koszt wszystkiego, pompa, podłogówka, instalacje, do tego WM z rekuperacją i jeszcze "w gratisie" instalacja do odkurzacza centralnego - wydaje się, że cena jest zachęcająca? Nie znam szczegółów, nie wiem jaka to pompa - planujemy się z nim spotkać i pogadać.


@ gaja2 
Skąd masz taką ofertę z pompą podłogówka etc... Normalnie niesamowita oferta!!!!

----------


## Katy_PL

Czy ktoś miał do czynienia ze stropami Granord? Dali mi wycenę na strop o blisko 10 tys. zł mniej niż inni na terivę, ale szwagier na własne oczy widział pofalowane stropy ("strunowe") i się boi czy to nie jeden z takich kwiatków.

Hej... Też przylączam się do pytania. Mam 2 wyceny - Grandor i Rector. Ceny b. podobne. Róznica bodajże z 500 zł...

----------


## Myjk

> @ gaja2 
> Skąd masz taką ofertę z pompą podłogówka etc... Normalnie niesamowita oferta!!!!


Pamiętaj, że gaja ma niecałe 100m2 domu -- to po pierwsze. Po drugie ZTCP wycena była na PC PW.




> MChcemy mieć pompę ciepła gruntową z odwiertami pionowymi oraz wen. mech z rekup. Ostatnia oferta mnie odstarszyła - tzn. 60k za pompę z odwiertami, reku - kolejne 30k i podłogówka - 23k... Nie sądzidzie, że to stanowczo za dużo...


Ceny z kosmosu. Szukajcie dalej. PC nie powinna kosztować więcej jak 30 tys. zł brutto (już ze zbiornikiem CWU), WM z reku nie więcej niż 15 tys. zł brutto. Czyli dokładnie połowa tego. Podłogówka szczytowo 120 zł/m2. Wcześniej jednak koniecznie zróbcie OZC (chyba że już macie). Może się okazać, że PC PW spokojnie da radę Was ogrzać, a jest tańsza niż gruntowa (a już od "pionowej" z pewnością). 

Ja też mam nadzieję zaraz dostanę ostateczny projekt i zacznę zbierać ostateczne wyceny na SSO i ew. dla porównania SSZ. To też podrzucę.

----------


## gaja2

*Katy*, wysłałam Ci  maila.   :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

*Katy_PL*  u nas za rekuperację policzono ok. 14-15 tys, za podłogowkę 75-110zł/m2, a pompy ciepła z pionowym odwiertem to 43tys netto  :smile: 

*Myjk* podrzucaj wyceny, co jak co, ale z tym miałam najwięcej doświadzenia  :Lol:

----------


## gaja2

> Pamiętaj, że gaja ma niecałe 100m2 domu -- to po pierwsze. Po drugie ZTCP wycena była na PC PW..


No niezupełnie...  :smile:  to była wycena na PC gruntową.

----------


## Niechaj

*mother_nature* szybkiego skręcania :wink: 

*Forscher* gratulacje

*Liliputku* ach, piękny widok, ostatnio reaguję na koparki tak jak 3letni chłopcy  :big grin: 

buu, ja mam dwie wyceny na WM z reku na 19 i 20tys :/ widzę, że muszę szukać dalej

*Katy* wrzucaj projekt  :smile:  


Wreszcie mamy firmę od SSO, której właściciel odbiera od nas telefon  :big lol:  mogą zaczynać za 3 tygodnie, ale właśnie drugi tydzień czekamy na uprawomocnienie PnB, bo znowu nie ma jednej zwrotki, tym razem od innego sąsiada, czyli znowu 2 tyg w plecy. Czy ta papierologia nigdy się nie skończy :/

----------


## mother_nature

*Liliputku* a gdzie nowy wpis w dzienniku z fotką kopary? Hę??  :wink: 

*Niechaj* dzięki. Mam podobnie jeśli chodzi o koparki  :smile:  Myślałam, że za 1 zamachem zrobimy wszystko - zdjęcie humusu, wykopanie fundamentów, pogłębienie rowu i dziurę pod szambo, ale chyba dniówki braknie. Tak że kopania a kopania.

Co do zwrotek ... też miałam taką akcję  :wink:  Można sprawdzić na śledzeniu przesyłki, czy pismo zostało odebrane i tylko od dobrej woli urzędniczki to zależy. Jak nie mają zwrotki, to niech składają reklamację na poczcie, ale to już nie Twoja sprawa, tylko ich.

----------


## Myjk

> 200tys za SSO bez pokrycia dachowego z materiałami. Z dachem pokrytym dachówką 257tys. To chyba dobra oferta nie?


Mnie (z dachem, w sensie deski+łaty+folia bez pokrycia) w jednej z firm na podstawie rzutów i szkiców, krzyknęli 215 tys. netto. czyli uwzględniając materiały po ich stronie i VAT 8% to wychodzi niecałe 230 tys. zł. Sporo.  :sad:  Będę się próbował w tej cenie zmieścić jeszcze z pokryciem. Firma zaznaczyła, że jak pociągnie do stanu deweloperskiego, to będzie można dyskutować o rabatach. Więc jak będzie projekt, to jeszcze raz prześlę do wycen i będą oferować końcowe ceny.

Aha, a jakby ktoś miał problem ze znalezieniem oferenta, to ja (po tym jak się wkurzyłem na poszukiwania) się wbiłem na Oferia.pl i sporo firm z bliższej i dalszej okolicy się zgłosiło. Co ciekawe dzwonią i się dopytują średnio raz na dwa tygodnie. Pytanie tylko czy nie dlatego, że partolą robotę i się nudzą...  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

> *Liliputku* a gdzie nowy wpis w dzienniku z fotką kopary? Hę??


Nie dałam rady, mały Liliputek miał parszywy dzień i matka myslała, że oszaleje  :big grin:  obiad zjadłam dopiero o 19  :wink: 

*Niechaj*  3 tygodnie szybko zleci!  :smile: 

*Myjk*  ja też na oferię kiedyś wrzuciłam zapytanie  :smile:  ale zgłosiła się tylko jedna ekipa i szczerze mówiąc... miałam to samo odczucie co Ty.
ja kiedyś dostałam wycenę dokladną z materiałami i wychodziło np. za tonę stali 3800 zł netto, ja kupowałam za ok. 1750zł, bez negocjacji bo nie zdążylam, więc jakby drugie tyle w koszcie materiału to robocizna..

----------


## Myjk

A propos DB, to proponuję Ci go Lili przenieść na forum, bo ta forma blogowania jest dramatyczna, przynajmniej dla mnie, jako czytającego. Nie wiem jak dla piszących, bo nigdy do tego nie podchodziłem.

W wycenach które otrzymałem nie dostałem rozgraniczenia na robociznę i wyszczególnienia towaru. Ale zwalam to na garb tego, że wyceny były robione na "szkicu" a nie na ostatecznym projekcie budowlanym. Stąd tak mocno ostatnio duszę (choć dusić nie lubię) szwagra żeby mi ten projekt jednak dostarczył.  :big tongue:  Docelowo, jeśli zdecyduję się na kompleksową budowę, to będę chciał mieć wszystko dokładnie rozpisane przed podpisaniem umowy, z nadzieją na poduszenie cen w odniesieniu do tego co się dzieje na "normalnym" rynku... Jak mi będą liczyć za robociznę, a potem drugą robociznę w materiale, to niech spływają.

PS nadal nie wiem co z basenem ogrodowym w niecce, robić czy nie obić, oto jest pytanie...

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Jak to fajnie widzieć jak ruszają koparki (prace)  :wink: 
Ja liczę,  ze za dwa tygodnie będę miał projekt po poprawkach w ręku i złożę papiery na PnB. Ech.. Ile to jeszcze czasu.

Co do wycen, to ja mam tylko za robocizne, bo materiały po mojej stronie.
Robocizna SSO mojej parterówki (bez stropu) to 20-30 tyś. Dalej prefabrykowane wiazary na dach z drewnianym stropem okolo 30-32 tyś brutto juz z montażem. Spory koszt to na pewno bedzie dachówka,  bo w planach jest cementowa/ceramiczna płaska - z położeniem mam nadzieje, że okolo 45 tyś. 

Jak w tym roku zamknę dom dachem to będzie plan wykonany.
Jakie założenia macie, zamknąć domy z oknami przed zimą i już ogrzewać?

----------


## Myjk

Ja kładę blachodachówkę. Miałem dawać cement/ceramikę z obawy o hałas od dachówki, ale w zeszłym roku zrobiliśmy remont pokrycia w obecnym domu, zmieniając gont bitumiczny właśnie na blachę i nie ma różnicy w stosunku do gontu. Tzn. czasem coś strzeli przy rozprężaniu (szczególnie w lato), ale ogólnie przy deszczu większy hałas dają okna połaciowe niż sama blacha. Tym bardziej w nowym domu, gdzie będzie koperta na szczycie i spadowy na garażu, oraz okna elewacyjne, nie obawiam się o ten element. Ponadto cement/ceramika wymusza jednak znacznie mocniejszą konstrukcję dachu. I to na takim przykładzie szwagier opisywał jak konstruktorzy sobie lecą w kulki kosztem inwestorów -- w jednym z projektów policzona była konstrukcja dla blachy, a klient zmienił potem na dachówkę i poprosił o uwzględnienie tego w projekcie -- szwagier nawet nie musiał tykać, bo już wcześniej było zaprojektowane z "zapasem".  :sad:  Paranoja. Ponadto cena ceramiki jest dla mnie nie do przełknięcia a i też nie bardzo pasuje do kostki.

Ponieważ buduję za gotówkę, to pierwszy plan na ten rok (przyleciałem spadochronem z zeszłego roku, bo dom w SSO miał już stać na jesieni 2015) jest na jesień, SSO z dachem pokrytym papą (a może się uda z docelowym pokryciem). Potem dom ma odstać do kolejnego lata/jesieni i na następny rok okna (z pokryciem dachów jak się nie uda przy SSO), ocieplenie z tynkiem, instalacje (prąd, etc.), podłogówkę, wylewki, tynki i wentylację, która już będzie pracować przez kolejną zimę (choć liczę, że jak odstoi przez lato to się wysuszy i nie będzie to aż tak konieczne). Niestety PC nie będzie jeszcze, bo wymiennik wykonam dopiero po usunięciu wspomnianego u gaja2 domku. No i równocześnie z wymiennikiem poziomym chcę wykonać też basen.

----------


## gaja2

*Niechaj*, chcesz ode mnie namiar na tego gościa, co zrobi WM z reku za 10 tys?

----------


## forscher

Dzień drugi


prace ziemne....  dużo kamienia ...  w sam raz na ogrodzenie z gabionów   :smile: 


Działamy   :smile:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

*Myjk* z tym zapasem w konstrukcjach to masz racje. O projektach z pracowni, z której kupiliśmy projekt czytaliśmy, że są "pancerne"  :wink: . Ja zrezygnowałem z monolitycznego stropu i tradycyjnej więźby i zamawiam prefabrykowaną aby zjeść z wysokich kosztów. Co do dachówki to bardzo nam się podoba płaska i pomimo świadomości wysokiego kosztu (dach ponad 320m2 wielospadkowy) taka wlasnie ma być. Teraz pozostaje jeszcze znaleźć w odpowiedniej cenie. W porównaniu z blachodachowka wyjdzie na pewno drożej, ale pod blachę trzeba dać pełne deskowanie z papą, a to też kosztuje. Moze nie zrekompensuje różnicy w całości, ale po części na pewno.
Ja przez jedną zimę zamierzam sezonować mury i ostro wystartować na wiosnę. Instalacje, wylewki, tynki, sufity i wykonczeniowka.
Mam mocno wstepne wyceny na ogrzewanie - kompletna kotlownia panasa 9kw od 25 do 29 tyś + 80zl m2 podłogówki. Sama pompa wydaje mi się droga, ale to jest temat na później, bo dopiero za kilka tygodni OZC i dobór odpowiedniej pompy, a do zamówienia jeszcze daleko.

Basen? Ja sobie odpuszczam wydatek, ale jakbym miał tak jak Ty kopać pod wymiennik to pewnie bym też pomyślał na tym.

----------


## Niechaj

*Gaju* byłabym bardzo wdzięczna  :smile: 
*mother_nature* wiem właśnie, sprawdzenie zajmuje pół minuty, jeśli nie dojdzie do jutra to będę interweniować. Już jedna zwrotka zaginęła, gdy geodeta wysyłał papiery, więc może już wystarczy  :big lol: 
Ale nie kopiecie sami, fizycznie, łopatami? Tylko macie piękną koparkę i pięknego (?) Pana Koparkowego?
*Liliputku* mały Liliputek chciał pewnie zobaczyć koparkę! 
*Forscher* może założysz dziennik albo chociaż wrzucisz zdjęcia?  :smile: 
*Łukasz_ka* u nas też tylko robocizna, materiały we własnym zakresie. W tym roku plan minimum to zamknięcie domu do lipca, w zależności od pogody tynki i wylewki przed zimą, żeby wiosną, najpóźniej latem się wprowadzić.

----------


## mother_nature

> Ale nie kopiecie sami, fizycznie, łopatami? Tylko macie piękną koparkę i pięknego (?) Pana Koparkowego?


Nie, aż takimi hardkorami nie jesteśmy  :wink:  A czy pan koparkowy piękny, to jeszcze nie wiem, najpierw będzie tyczenie, potem dopiero ściąganie humusu. Czekam teraz aż mi geodeta termin wyznaczy  :smile: 
Czyli za niecałe 1,5 roku będziesz mieszkać w nowym domku  :smile:  Super!  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

*Łukasz_Ka*, dachówka jest bezsprzecznie ładniejsza, z tym nie ma co dyskutować. Mnie jednak szkoda pompować kasy w sam ładny wygląd, dlatego idę w blaszanego paszczaka (szczególnie, że okolica mojej działki szału nie robi).  :wink:  Tzn. wygląd domu jest dla mnie zdecydowanie mniej istotnym aspektem niż funkcjonalność. Przy okazji, deskowanie jest absolutnie konieczne pod blachę? Tzn. jeśli mam zamiar SSO bez blachy zrobić a tylko z papą, to jasne że być musi, ale jeśli zrobię od razu blachę, to nie wystarczą same łaty ew. styro między łatami żeby dodatkowo wyciszyć? 

Prefabrykat dachu gdzie wykonujesz?

Basen to jest niestety spory koszt. 24m2 powierzchni (1,5m głębokości) z konglomeratu to koszt 30 tys. zł już z instalacją, ale bez dachu sztywnego, który potrafi kosztować nawet drugie tyle.  :sad:  Ja się cały czas miotam. Jednak kuszące są te dwa miesiące (wakacji), gdy dzieciaki mogą się moczyć (a chyba nie ma takich, co się kąpać nie lubią), a rodzice mogą mieć święty spokój.  :wink: 

Aha, no i dlaczego wszyscy robociznę osobno, a materiały osobno? Żadna firma nie daje dobrych cen na materiały (w tym nie uwzględnia VAT 8%)?

----------


## Liliputek

*Łukasz_ka*  my do końca czerwca mamy mieć zrobiony SSO, chcey odczekać 2 miesiące i zrobić tynki i wylewki, nie wiem kiedy się wprowadzimy  :smile: 

*Myjk*  u nas każdy dawał 8% VAT, ale mimo to ceny netto materiałów były wysokie, porównywałam ze składem... może to były ceny uwzględniające duże negocjacje  :smile:  nie wiem w sumie...

----------


## Myjk

Własnie to jest zastanawiające jak to jest tłumaczone przez wykonawców. Ktoś słyszał jakieś wyjaśnienie tego fenomenu? Z punktu widzenia inwestora te wysokie ceny materiałów są nielogiczne, skoro wykonawcy biorą więcej towaru niż zwykły "pojedynczy" inwestor, zatem mają z pewnością lepsze ceny (nazwijmy je hurtowymi). Jedną teorię mam, mianowicie niedawno czytałem dyskusję o rozliczaniu VATu budowlanego. Ktoś twierdził, że wykonawca który z usługą sprzedaje towary objęte stawką 8% najpierw płaci 23% u "producenta" a rozlicza 8% więc inwestor końcowy nie płaci 8% VAT tylko różnicę, czyli 15%. Ale to i tak nadal tylko najwyżej 8% różnicy a z tego co czytam różnice są większe, na poziomie 30%. Hm... może są tacy agenci co klientowi wliczają 23% i potem jeszcze 8%? To by się nawet zgadzało... <opad szczęki> Niebawem będę z tematem walczyć, bo szczerze mówiąc chętnie bym scedował materiały na wykonawcę...

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

*Niechaj* Czyli podobnie, będziemy walczyć o odpowiednie ceny materiałów  :wink: . My przez chwile myśleliśmy o przyspieszeniu budowy i zamknięciu domu na zimę, a w zimne dni zająć się instalacjami wewnątrz, ale boję się wilgoci, której jest się podobno ciężko pozbyć. Kiedyś ktoś mi wpoił do głowy, że mury muszą być obciążone dachem i przez zimę odparować oraz ułożyć się pod obciążenie tego dachu.

*Myjk* kiedyś przeczytałem, że do gontów i do blachodachówki potrzebne jest pełne deskowanie. Co prawda tam było opisane, że tyczy to płaskiej blachy, ale później ktoś mi zwrócił uwagę, że ze względu na duże połacie elementów blochodachówki jest to najlepsze wyjście. Chodzi o podatność na wiatr. Zwykłe dachówki są małe i nawet jak podwiewa pod nie wiatr nie robi im 'krzywdy', ale duże elementy blachodachówki mogę być podwiewane jak 'żagiel', a pełne deskowanie zmniejsza możliwość przepływu powietrza i pozwala na więcej punktów mocowania blachy, a co za tym idzie usztywnia lekką konstrukcję. Oczywiście nie twierdze z całą pewnością, że jest to jedyna słuszna teoria, ale taką mam w tej chwili wiedzę  :wink: 

Prefabrykat początkowo miał być w Inter-Lers, ale chyba będzie to Wiązary Szuwała.

Co do cen robocizny. Ja wybieram małe ekipy budowlane z okolicy, a takie budują taniej, ale nie bawią się w umowy i negocjacje materiałowe.
W dodatku wydaje mi się, że każdy stara się jak najwięcej zarobić i tacy wykonawcy mają umowy z konkretnymi hurtowniami. A takie umowy muszą być dwustronne czyli budowlaniec ściąga klienta, a hurtownik daje mu prowizję od sprzedanego materiału. W wyniku tego materiał z 8% Vatem jest z wyższą marżą. I nikt nie fatyguje się porównania cen w różnych miejscach. W dodatku hurtownik o tym braku porównania wie i nie próbuje mieć atrakcyjnej ceny.
Taka moja teoria  :wink: 

*Liliputek* widzę, że podobnie budujesz jak Niechaj, ale będę Wam zazdrościł jak będziecie się już wprowadzały  :wink:

----------


## Katy_PL

@ gaja2 & Liliputek,
Slicznie dziekuje  za info :big grin:  :big grin:  
Co do rzutow - mam je w moim dzienniku :smile:  :smile: . Ale postaram sie wkleic tutaj tez.

----------


## Katy_PL

@ Niechaj
U mnie tez problemy w urzedzie juz troche trwaja... Zaczelismy w pazdzierniku. Dzis zadzonilam do Pani E. i co - miala porozmawiac ze swoja przelozona zeby skonsultowac cos z mojego projektu, (od zeszlej srody) i dalej jej sie nie udalo!!  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  Anielska cierpliwosc trzeba miec :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## Niechaj

*mother_nature*, aaa bo zbiło mnie z tropu, że roboty na dwa dni - myślałam, że już zaczęliście kopać

*Katy*, nie zauważyłam, że masz dziennik, zaraz zaglądam
my z różnymi papierami bujamy się oficjalnie od lipca, ale tak naprawdę od lutego zeszłego roku, więc wiem o co chodzi   :rotfl: 

*Łukasz* plan był taki, żeby SSO zrobić w zeszłym roku, dom postałby przez zimę, ale stało się inaczej, a spieszy się nam do wyprowadzki, więc jeśli zamkniemy wg planu (lipiec/początek sierpnia) będziemy cisnąć by zrobić deweloperkę, grzać przez zimę i spokojnie robić w środku (część instalacji, podłogi, malowanie, k-g sami).
Pod blachę/blachodachówkę nie trzeba dawać pełnego deskowania (no na pewno nie zaszkodzi, ale łaty wystarczą), ale za to jest szczelna, a dachówka potrzebuje lepszej folii by uzyskać szczelność, więc z tymi oszczędnościami to różnie wychodzi - tu taniej, ale tam drożej  :wink:  Nie wyobrażałam sobie domu z pokryciem innym niż dachówka/gont ale będzie blacha - panel na rąbek <3
Więźbę mamy policzoną pod dachówkę i taką zostawiamy - chcemy wykorzystywać belki (m.in. zawiesić na nich huśtawki) i zrobić dzieciom antresolę na strychu, więc wolimy mieć przewymiarowaną żeby się nie stresować.

Co do robocizny bez materiałów - nam większość firm od razu zaznaczała, że materiały są po naszej stronie.

Czytałam wczoraj o hydroizolacji piwnicy (lub fundamentów), która jest równocześnie ociepleniem - kojarzycie co to mogło być? Czy to był tylko sen? :wink: 

edit:
u mnie wróciła zima  :sad:

----------


## MisiekNS

U nas wszystko ustawione, ekipa czeka w gotowości na...ładniejszą pogodę bo na południu leje  :smile:  
Łopata jeszcze nie wbita a już spina z sąsiadami...bo to Polska właśnie, nie może być po ludzku i normalnie. 
Ale już się nie możemy doczekać!!

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

*Niechaj* bydź może moi doradcy są przeraźliwieni na punkcie dachu  :wink: . Faktycznie, ja w "fachowej" prasie wyczytalem o konieczności deskowania tylko pod płaską blachę. 
Co do oszczędności to lepiej już dam spokój, bo zaraz zacznę się zastanawiać nad zasadnością moich planów co do dachówki  :wink: 
Jeśli zostawiacie mocniejszą więźby to na pewno nie zaszkodzi, a jesli macie to wykorzystać to i uzasadnia większy wydatek. W sumie to pewnie różnica jest w masywniejszych kantówkach, a robocizna i tak będzie na podobnym poziomie.
Ja mam podobne zamiary co do wkładu własnej pracy, albo i większe  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

Wczoraj wieczorową porą łysy brunet (to ja) dyskutował z małżowiną (to żona moja) na temat deskowania pod blachą i doszliśmy do wniosku, że trzeba jednak je zrobić właśnie w celu wyciszenia blachy. Tzn. można kłaść blachę bez deskowania, ale wtedy będzie bardziej hałasować (małżowina wykazała na przykładzie znajomej nie posiadającej deskowania, że jest rzeczywiście sporo głośniej).  :wink:

----------


## mother_nature

> Czytałam wczoraj o hydroizolacji piwnicy (lub fundamentów), która jest równocześnie ociepleniem - kojarzycie co to mogło być? Czy to był tylko sen?
> edit:
> u mnie wróciła zima


No nie wiem, może chodzi o xps? Polistyren ekstrudowany.

Niestety, więcej opadów = większe bagno na działce  :Roll: 




> U nas wszystko ustawione, ekipa czeka w gotowości na...ładniejszą pogodę bo na południu leje  
> Łopata jeszcze nie wbita a już spina z sąsiadami...bo to Polska właśnie, nie może być po ludzku i normalnie. 
> Ale już się nie możemy doczekać!!


Misiek, gdzie budujesz? Tak mniej więcej  :wink:  I co sąsiedzi mają do Twojej budowy? Szkoda, że od kwasów się zaczyna...

----------


## Niechaj

*mother_nature* dzięki, nieee no o XPSie to wiem  :wink:  znalazłam - w dzienniku Domu pod Morwą - Tomasz pisał o hydroizolacji+ociepleniu fundamentów w jednym - piance PUR zamkniętokomórkowej, ale im więcej o niej czytam tym bardziej mój początkowy entuzjazm opada  :wink: 
*Miśku* witaj, strzelam, że okolice Nowego Sącza?  :wink:  u Ciebie leje, u mnie śnieg  :sad:

----------


## Liliputek

a u nas słońce  :wink:  chociaż był i snieg.. i deszcz... ale ekipa mowi, że dopóki nie leje tak bardzo to pracują.

My zrobimy pełne deskowanie ze względu na kuny... u taty cwaniara tak się wgryzła.. nie muszę już mówić jak one smierdzą  :big grin: 
sąsiedzi koleżanki wyprowadzili się z domu, bo kuny się zalęgły i nie dało się ich wywalić... ciagle wracały  :sad:

----------


## MisiekNS

*Niechaj* Strzał w dziesiątkę, tylko nie okolice a sam Nowy Sącz.

*mother_nature* jw. 
a co do sąsiadów - do samej budowy nic ale chodzi o media. 
Działki rozkopane od lat, kamień na kamieniu, ziemia ale i tak nie pozwolą podciągnąć gazu i prądu ,,bo nie''.

----------


## mother_nature

Współczuję. Więc co teraz, przez sąd będziesz to załatwiał?  :Confused:

----------


## MisiekNS

Nie, do tego daleka droga mam nadzieję. 
Na szczęście dom będzie zlokalizowany na obrzeżach miasta i dość ,,rozwojowej'' okolicy jeśli chodzi o budownictwo. Więc niech się martwi Tauron i PGNiG bo z tego co widzę im też zależy na rozbudowie sieci. 
Ja na szczęście mam czas, bo mieszkać gdzie mamy więc z mediami się nie śpieszy ale jak ktoś chce wybudować przez sezon to takie rzeczy mogą mocno wkur...

----------


## Liliputek

> Własnie to jest zastanawiające jak to jest tłumaczone przez wykonawców. Ktoś słyszał jakieś wyjaśnienie tego fenomenu? Z punktu widzenia inwestora te wysokie ceny materiałów są nielogiczne, skoro wykonawcy biorą więcej towaru niż zwykły "pojedynczy" inwestor, zatem mają z pewnością lepsze ceny (nazwijmy je hurtowymi). Jedną teorię mam, mianowicie niedawno czytałem dyskusję o rozliczaniu VATu budowlanego. Ktoś twierdził, że wykonawca który z usługą sprzedaje towary objęte stawką 8% najpierw płaci 23% u "producenta" a rozlicza 8% więc inwestor końcowy nie płaci 8% VAT tylko różnicę, czyli 15%. Ale to i tak nadal tylko najwyżej 8% różnicy a z tego co czytam różnice są większe, na poziomie 30%. Hm... może są tacy agenci co klientowi wliczają 23% i potem jeszcze 8%? To by się nawet zgadzało... <opad szczęki> Niebawem będę z tematem walczyć, bo szczerze mówiąc chętnie bym scedował materiały na wykonawcę...


hmm ja myślę, że to jest tak, firma kupując materiały budowlane może sobie te 23% VATu naliczonego odliczyć z VATu należnego, który odprowadza do US, a kwotę netto materiałów wrzuci w koszty. Jesli kupia materiały za 100 tys to moga odliczyć 23 000 zł, jak wystawią fakturę inwestorowi na 300 tys netto za materiały plus usługę to muszą zapłacić do US 24 000 zł podatku, ale w efekcie po odliczeniu VATu naliczonego wychodzi 1000 zł chyba  :smile: 
Z tym, że niech mnie ktoś poprawi, ale kupując materiał, a następnie go odsprzedając go kolejnej osobie należy naliczyć marżę min. ustawową... tak jest jak np. zarządca nieruchomości kupuje sól drogową, a wspólnota mieszkaniowa za to płaci, wtedy zarządca refakturuje koszt zakupu soli plus marża, tylko czy w usługach budowlanych też to tak działa? hmm nie wiem...
Więc firma budowlana zarabia nie tylko na odliczeniu VAT, ale też zmniejsza sobie podatek dochodowy  :smile: 
A jeśli firma wliczy w budowę kwotę brutto materiałów i potem doliczy 8% (bo musi) to te 23% to czysty zysk  :smile:  albo.. marża za fatygę  :big grin:

----------


## Katy_PL

Hej! 

Zgodnie z obietnica wrzucam rzuty... Projekt indywidualny, z osobnym mieszkaniem ... Moze kiedys go wynajme a jak nie to dla 'tesciowej' bedzie  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 


Ps. 
Dzis znowu rozmawialam z urzedniczka i co - jej szefowa nie miala czasu. :bash:  :bash:  Od tygodnia nie moze dogadac sie z przelozona... Poprosilam o numer telefonu do kierowniczki, bo a noz mi sie uda. I co udalo sie! Zobaczymy czy w ogole otrzymam PnB, bo p. urzedniczce sie oberwalo...... No to trzymajcie kciuki! Ja trzymam mocno kciuki za innych :wiggle:  :wiggle:

----------


## Liliputek

*Katy_PL*  aaaaa to dom dla 2 rodzin? przepraszam, ale jakoś niezarejestrowałam tej informacji wcześniej  :oops: 
bardzo ładny  :smile:  a na dole ten salon z aneksem praktyczny  :big grin: 

matko... ale co oni tam u Ciebie tyle załatwiają w tym urzędzie...  :ohmy:  



zamiast dziennika budowy lepiej zrobić wątek o budowie?  o to chodzilo?  :smile:

----------


## Katy_PL

> a u nas słońce  chociaż był i snieg.. i deszcz... ale ekipa mowi, że dopóki nie leje tak bardzo to pracują.
> 
> My zrobimy pełne deskowanie ze względu na kuny... u taty cwaniara tak się wgryzła.. nie muszę już mówić jak one smierdzą 
> sąsiedzi koleżanki wyprowadzili się z domu, bo kuny się zalęgły i nie dało się ich wywalić... ciagle wracały


Co do kun to jakas masakra... Ja ostatnio przezylam szok - mieszkamy na poddaszu w domku i przyszly sie przywitac  :mad:  :mad:  Od 2-6 rano sobie impreze zrobic... Byly ze 2 noce i na szczescie odeszly.... ale masakra - ani nie spisz ani nic...

Pytanie - jak nie zobi sie pelnego deskowania pod izolacja, to beda mogly jakos sie przezliznac przy podbitce?? Bo jakos nie wiem gdzie moglyby wejsc... Chyba, ze cos nie zlapalam :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Katy_PL

> *Katy_PL*  aaaaa to dom dla 2 rodzin? przepraszam, ale jakoś niezarejestrowałam tej informacji wcześniej 
> bardzo ładny  a na dole ten salon z aneksem praktyczny 
> 
> matko... ale co oni tam u Ciebie tyle załatwiają w tym urzędzie...  
> 
> 
> 
> zamiast dziennika budowy lepiej zrobić wątek o budowie?  o to chodzilo?


Co do 2 rodzin to moze za duzo powiedziane... To mieszkanie nad garazem ma z 35m2... 

Co do urzednikow - tak to urodzilam sie pod "szczesliwa gwiazda" chyba.....  :mad:  :mad:  :mad: 

Moze rzeczywiscie latwiej zrobic watek o budowie, bo organizacja jest dosc ciezka dla czytajacych... Zobacze czy moge cos poprzednosic i zmienic forme  :smile: 

Twoj domeczek jest fajowy!!!!!! Nie widzialam wczesniej...Super pomysl z garderoba na parterze... I to jaka!!!  :wink: No i pralnia jest naprawde pokaznych rozmiarow!!! Fantastycznie. Ja mialam ograniczenia warunkow zabudowy co do wysokosci i szerokosci elewacji... Trzeba bylo wybierac...

----------


## Liliputek

*Katy_PL* 35m2 to nie mało  :big grin:  my tak mieszkaliśmy z dziadkami  :smile:  chociaż nie wiem czy rodzicom się podobało, ale nam jako dzieciom bardzo  :wink: 
z tym dziennikiem, to nie musisz zmieniać  :smile:  tylko ktoś tu pisał, że lepiej pisać dziennik w inny sposób i chciałam dopytać, czy chodzi o to by zrobić zamiast tradycyjnego dziennika budowy - wątek  :smile: 

a ja odpukać mam duże szczęście do urzędników  :smile:  gdzie nie pójdę to są fajni, nawet w urzędzie skarbowym  :wink:  może była jakaś akcja szkoleń z kontaktu z klientem  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

> Pytanie - jak nie zobi sie pelnego deskowania pod izolacja, to beda mogly jakos sie przezliznac przy podbitce?? Bo jakos nie wiem gdzie moglyby wejsc... Chyba, ze cos nie zlapalam


u znajomych sie prześlizgnęły... nie wiem, może była dziura w podbitce? bo u taty akurat znalazły szczelinę między blachą a płytą OSB na podbitce i wygryzły wełnę...
tata mówi, że hałas jak hałas, ale jak nasikają w wełnę to masakrycznie smierdzi.... al patrząc na dobre strony, kiedyś nam przyniosły dwa jajka  :big grin:  heh... no prawie, to były puste skorupki.

----------


## Tomasz P.

Witam.
Dziennik budowy prowadzę od zeszłego roku, jednak prawdziwym BOCIANKIEM stałem się w tym roku, dlatego serdecznie się witam.

Dom, który buduję to "Dom pod Morwą" z biura ARCHON. Zamyśliłem sobie że wybuduję go własnymi rękoma oraz zlecając niektóre prace firmą. 

To tak w skrócie, pozdrawiam wszystkich nowo budujących i życzę powodzenia.

Pozdrawiam 
Tomasz

----------


## mother_nature

Witaj *Tomaszu* wśród samorobów, co tak późno się ujawniłeś?  :wink: 

*Miśku* nie chcę Cię martwić, ale raczej trzeba mieć zgodę właścicieli działek na wykonanie przyłączy. Przynajmniej ja to mam napisane w warunkach i pewnie w starostwie też będą chcieć.

----------


## Tomasz P.

Hm, nie ujawniałem się?
Rzeczywiście, jakoś zamknąłem się w dziale dzienników budowy i samorobów, nie zwiedzając za bardzo reszty forum. Dzisiaj dopiero z nudów wglądnąłem na inne działy. 
I przeżyłem szok, tyle traciłem a nawet nie zdawałem sobie z tego sprawy. Od dziś to się zmieni - obiecuję  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam
Tomasz

----------


## MisiekNS

*mother_nature*  oczywiście masz rację, trzeba mieć taką zgodę. Tylko u mnie wszystkimi zgodami, planami itp. dotyczącymi przyłączy (do granicy) zajmują się Tauron, wodociągi i PGNiG. Nie wiem jak to wygląda gdzie indziej. Pracownicy tylko do mnie dzwonią i mówią że termin się przedłuży bo ktoś się nie zgadza. Więc kombinują dalej.

----------


## mother_nature

No to zazdroszczę. Ja będę musiała sama załatwiać wszelkie zgody  :Roll:

----------


## Liliputek

ja się tak zastanawiam... my nie latwialiśmy zgody sasiadów, ale wodę i prąd robiliśmy wspólnie z jednym z sąsiadów, więc może on to za nas pozałatwiał? nawet nie wiem  :smile:  za to wiem, że mamy super sąsiada  :big grin:

----------


## MisiekNS

A ja zazdroszczę sąsiada  :smile:

----------


## Katy_PL

Qrcze u mnie tez wlascicielka terenu zalatwiala, czyli sasiadka osciennych "wlosci" :wink:  :wink:  :wink: 

A tak a propos  - dzis okazalo sie ze maja jeden wielki balagan w tym UM... Informacje nie przeplywaja pomiedzy dzialami, wydaja sprzeczne decyzje, a petent nieswiadomy niczego czeka... No bo przeciez urzednik "zna" prawo budowlane lepiej niz zwykly szary czlowiek i jest tak zajety ze hoho...Po dzisiejszej rozmowie z kierowniczka, nie wiem czy w ogole sie wybudujemy. Niekompetenta P. urzednik nie porozmawiala ze swoja przelozona [kierowniczka], by wyjasnic watpliwosci. Ja stracilam 4 m-c na PnB i nie wiem czy nie bede musiala wystepowac o nowe warunki zabudowy :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash: ... Jakies 6 m-c + PnB (ok.2.5 m-c) albo i lepiej.. :mad:  :mad:  :mad: .. Na szczescie przynajmniej kierowniczka byla kompetenta i pomocna i bedzie analizowala przypadek na "spotkaniu kierownikow". Paranoja jakas!! To tylko w naszym kraju... Ze tez do niego wrocilam :bash:  :bash:  :bash:

----------


## Myjk

Sprawdz w WZ. Jest napisane ile są ważne. Chyba dwa lata od uprawomocnienia.

----------


## Bejaro

> Sprawdz w WZ. Jest napisane ile są ważne. Chyba dwa lata od uprawomocnienia.


WZ jest ważne do czasu wprowadzenia MPZP.

Tu chodzi chyba o zmiany w WZ

----------


## Katy_PL

Tak, WZ są ważne do mometu powstania MPZP, nie ma tam nic wspomniane na okres którego dotyczą. A że u mnie nie ma MPZP, jest WZ. I tak chodzi o zmiany albo o nowe warunki. Przynjamniej tak mnie poinformowano...

----------


## Bejaro

> Tak, WZ są ważne do mometu powstania MPZP, nie ma tam nic wspomniane na okres którego dotyczą. A że u mnie nie ma MPZP, jest WZ. I tak chodzi o zmiany albo o nowe warunki. Przynjamniej tak mnie poinformowano...


Raczej nowe WZ bo uprawomocnionego nie da się zmienić.

----------


## Katy_PL

Dzięki Bejaro za info! Czyli nowe... Masakra.....

----------


## Myjk

No dobrze, ale z jakiego powodu masz zmieniać tudzież robić ponownie WZ? Bo jedyne co mi właśnie przyszło do głowy to ich przedawnienie...

----------


## Bejaro

> No dobrze, ale z jakiego powodu masz zmieniać tudzież robić ponownie WZ? Bo jedyne co mi właśnie przyszło do głowy to ich przedawnienie...


Bo coś nie pasuje ja zmieniałam na etapie wstepnych warunków szerokość elewacji frontowej zmienili bez problemu.

----------


## Myjk

Ja też zmieniałem, linię zabudowy. Z 7 na 4m. 

Edit, ale w tym celu czekałem specjalnie na uprawomocnienie i wystąpiłem o zmianę jednego, konkretnego parametru.

----------


## Bejaro

> Ja też zmieniałem, linię zabudowy. Z 7 na 4m. 
> 
> Edit, ale w tym celu czekałem specjalnie na uprawomocnienie i wystąpiłem o zmianę jednego, konkretnego parametru.


A my wystąpiliśmy o zmianę w momencie kiedy dostaliśmy wstępne warunki zabudowy,zanim się uprawomocniło, zmienili ten jeden punkt ,zawiadomienia wysłano jeszcze raz i dostaliśmy już zmienione.



Jeszcze raz wychodzi że co urząd to inna interpretacja i zasady wydawania dokumentów grunt że każdy załatwił to co chciał.

Tak sobie myślę bo nie wiem ale może w przypadku kolejnego wniosku o WZ chociaż nie trzeba kolejnych wniosków i uzgodnień?Nadadzą się te z poprzedniej decyzji?

----------


## Myjk

To właśnie ciekawe. Ja oczywiście doczytałem się tego "błędu" (znaczy to nie był błąd, tylko domyślny element, którego zapomniałem zaznaczyć we wniosku aby był wyznaczony "pode mnie") tuż po odebraniu WZ i od razu uderzyłem do urzędu aby to zmienić. Poradzili poczekać na uprawomocnienie i zmianę jednego, konkretnego parametru -- odradzając wnoszenie sprzeciwu od całości (bo trwałoby to bardzo długo). Także może jest jednak szansa na zmianę konkretnego parametru.

----------


## Bejaro

> To właśnie ciekawe. Ja oczywiście doczytałem się tego "błędu" (znaczy to nie był błąd, tylko domyślny element, którego zapomniałem zaznaczyć we wniosku aby był wyznaczony "pode mnie") tuż po odebraniu WZ i od razu uderzyłem do urzędu aby to zmienić. Poradzili poczekać na uprawomocnienie i zmianę jednego, konkretnego parametru -- odradzając wnoszenie sprzeciwu od całości (bo trwałoby to bardzo długo). Także może jest jednak szansa na zmianę konkretnego parametru.


Może tak nie wiem,dziwne bo zawsze to co uprawomocnione powinno być nie do zmiany,ale jak widać można.

Ja nie składałam sprzeciwu,tylko zawsze u nas przed wydaniem WZ wnioskodawca dostaje wstępne warunki,nie jest to decyzja ale nie wiem jak to nazwać kopia robocza?  to wyłapaliśmy choć we wniosku było złożone prawidłowo,a brakowało mi nie więcej niż 1m .To właśnie pozwala na korekty ewentualne.

----------


## Liliputek

coś Wam pokażę...  :smile: 



my mielismy WZ i nie mogliśmy nic zmienić... bo na tych terenach już nie wydają WZ  :smile:  dostosowalismy dom pod WZ  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

Ale dziuuuura!  :big tongue: 

Czyli, dla jasności, nie macie WZ tylko MPZP (Miejscowy Plan Zagospodarowania Przestrzennego).

----------


## Bejaro

> coś Wam pokażę... 
> 
> 
> 
> my mielismy WZ i nie mogliśmy nic zmienić... bo na tych terenach już nie wydają WZ  dostosowalismy dom pod WZ


Ślicznie fajny moment zaraz mury wszystko rośnie w oczach.Powodzenia.

Myślę że jeszcze nie zatwierdzono MPZP prace w toku,i nowe WZ wstrzymane prawda?,fajnie że się udało.

----------


## Niechaj

*Liliputku* piękna dziura! Czekam niecierpliwie na zdjęcia i relację z lania ścian  :smile:

----------


## Iscra

No, to jak mamy dziurę to teraz robimy tak, by dziury nie było, a był dom  :big grin: 


A ja siedzę nad umową z wykonawcą. Mam nadzieję, że gość ją bez problemu zaakceptuje ;P

----------


## mother_nature

Fakt, dziura potężna, lepiej będzie wyglądała zalana  :big grin: 

Iscra, a co upchnęłaś do umowy? Może przemycisz jakieś "smaczki"?  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> A ja siedzę nad umową z wykonawcą. Mam nadzieję, że gość ją bez problemu zaakceptuje ;P


Wykonawca z materiałem?  :wink:  Umowę Ty piszesz, a nie wykonawca?

Też się powoli gotuję do walki formalnej z wykonawcami i chcę wiedzieć z czym startować.  :smile:  Może jakiś prawnik/księgowy jest na sali i podpowie, czy zgodnie z prawem możliwa jest do rozwiązania taka sytuacja, abym to ja zakupował i dostarczał towar dla wykonawcy (biorąc FVAT na jego dane), a wykonawca tylko go rozliczy na 8% i się rozliczymy za te nadpłacone przeze mnie 15%? Problem tu widzę tylko jeden, że wykonawca mógłby na koniec zażądać zapłaty za towar, za który przecież ja już zapłaciłem (tu by się przydała umowa to stwierdzająca, ale nie wiem czy to prawnie może zadziałać). Nadal bowiem próbuję wykombinować z czego biorą się te kosmiczne prowizje na materiałach. Może firmy po prostu boją się zamrażać tyle kasy (średnio to jest 150-200 tys.) i stąd te zaporowe ceny?

----------


## Iscra

Na forum jest taka fajna, całkiem rozbudowana, dopisałam do niej parę rzeczy, uszczegółowiłam niektóre i jest fest  :big grin:  Jeszcze czekam aż mąż wtrąci trzy grosze i dopiero wyślę do faceta  :wink: 

Chcesz to mogę Ci przesłać na maila jak ustalimy ostateczną.
(mail podaj na prv  :wink:  )

----------


## Iscra

> Wykonawca z materiałem?  Umowę Ty piszesz, a nie wykonawca?


Wykonawca bez materiału i ma swoją umowę, ale jak powiedział: jest krótka i jeśli chcę to mogę zaproponować własną. Więc proponuję :big tongue:

----------


## Iscra

> Może jakiś prawnik/księgowy jest na sali i podpowie, czy zgodnie z prawem możliwa jest do rozwiązania taka sytuacja, abym to ja zakupował i dostarczał towar dla wykonawcy (biorąc FVAT na jego dane), a wykonawca tylko go rozliczy na 8% i się rozliczymy za te nadpłacone przeze mnie 15%?


Księgowa do usług ;P

Jak ma to być na legalu, to musisz mieć pełnomocnictwo od firmy, że możesz kupować materiały w jego imieniu. W pełnomocnictwie jest napisane kto płaci i jaki zakres jest tego pełnomocnictwa (np. tylko do tej budowy). Wtedy wszystkie materiały są kosztem jego firmy i odlicza VAT 23% . Tobie sprzedaje z 8%, bo wraz z usługą budowlaną (chyba, że stawiasz domek powyżej 300 mkw użytkowej ;P). Z tym, że powinien doliczyć swoją marżę do tych towarów.

Skąd są zaporowe ceny? Raz, ze marża, a dwa, że wykonawca musi poświęcić czas na znalezienie i zorganizowanie transportu materiałów. To też roboczogodziny pracy...  :wink:

----------


## Bejaro

> Wykonawca z materiałem?  Umowę Ty piszesz, a nie wykonawca?
> 
> Też się powoli gotuję do walki formalnej z wykonawcami i chcę wiedzieć z czym startować.  Może jakiś prawnik/księgowy jest na sali i podpowie, czy zgodnie z prawem możliwa jest do rozwiązania taka sytuacja, abym to ja zakupował i dostarczał towar dla wykonawcy (biorąc FVAT na jego dane), a wykonawca tylko go rozliczy na 8% i się rozliczymy za te nadpłacone przeze mnie 15%? Problem tu widzę tylko jeden, że wykonawca mógłby na koniec zażądać zapłaty za towar, za który przecież ja już zapłaciłem (tu by się przydała umowa to stwierdzająca, ale nie wiem czy to prawnie może zadziałać). Nadal bowiem próbuję wykombinować z czego biorą się te kosmiczne prowizje na materiałach. Może firmy po prostu boją się zamrażać tyle kasy (średnio to jest 150-200 tys.) i stąd te zaporowe ceny?


Jest to zrobienia ale trochę skomplikowane bo biorąc fakturę na wykonawcę trzeba by płacić gotówką jakby w jego imieniu nie z Twojego osobistego konta aby nie było łatwo udowodnić US przeniesienia własności.Można brać na WZ na tego wykonawcę,zapłacić wykonawcy np zaliczkę za materiał on już dalej dostaje fakturę i ją opłaca,a potem wystawia Tobie za materiał i robociznę,na to musi się zgodzić dostawca.Albo proforma na wykonawcę zapłata przez niego raczej kasy nie wyłoży więc Twoja która musi się znaleźć na jego koncie,jeszcze jedno przedsiębiorców obowiązuje limit obrotu gotówkowego na rok chyba 15000 euro jeśli się nie zmieniło czyli jedna hurtownia to ponad 60 000.

Co do zwrotu Vatu US ma 60 lub nawet 180 dni

----------


## Iscra

> jeszcze jedno przedsiębiorców obowiązuje limit obrotu gotówkowego na rok chyba 15000 euro jeśli się nie zmieniło czyli jedna hurtownia to ponad 60 000.
> 
> Co do zwrotu Vatu US ma 60 lub nawet 180 dni


Uściślę nieścisłości  :wink: 

15 tys euro to limit na jedną transakcję, z tym, że nie wolno sztucznie dzielić transakcji, by wyszło mniej. A czym jest transakcja? No tu to się i sądy nad tym rozwodzą  :big grin: 

US ma 25, 60 lub 180 dni, zależnie od różnych rzeczy, a niekoniecznie trzeba o zwrot występować, można zostawić na później lub zapłacić z niego podatek dochodowy.
Nie każda firma lubi występować o zwrot, bo często wiąże się to z kontrolą US.

----------


## Myjk

> Księgowa do usług ;P
> Jak ma to być na legalu, to musisz mieć pełnomocnictwo od firmy, że możesz kupować materiały w jego imieniu. W pełnomocnictwie jest napisane kto płaci i jaki zakres jest tego pełnomocnictwa (np. tylko do tej budowy). Wtedy wszystkie materiały są kosztem jego firmy i odlicza VAT 23% . Tobie sprzedaje z 8%, bo wraz z usługą budowlaną (chyba, że stawiasz domek powyżej 300 mkw użytkowej ;P). Z tym, że powinien doliczyć swoją marżę do tych towarów.


O, super. Marża to jakaś ustawowa jest czy można 1% dać, albo nawet ułamek? Tak w ogóle to ja też na własnej DG i gabinet sobie buduję w nowym domu do pracy. Może tu warto coś powalczyć w temacie?




> Skąd są zaporowe ceny? Raz, ze marża, a dwa, że wykonawca musi poświęcić czas na znalezienie i zorganizowanie transportu materiałów. To też roboczogodziny pracy...


No więc jeśli założyć, że zajmuje się tym dedykowany do tego celu człowiek, że pilnuje jednej tylko budowy, a budowa trwa ~2 miesiące, to jest to koszt średniej krajowej 6-8 tys. zł, a nie 30 tys. zł "marży" jak sobie, z tego co widzę, firmy liczą. Co przy obciążeniu inwestora VAT 8% od towaru, stanowi ~20%.

----------


## Iscra

> O, super. Marża to jakaś ustawowa jest czy można 1% dać, albo nawet ułamek? Tak w ogóle to ja też na własnej DG i gabinet sobie buduję w nowym domu do pracy. Może tu warto coś powalczyć w temacie?


Jak powiesz, że ta część jest przeznaczona na działalność, to Ci wykonawca będzie miał obowiązek policzyć 8% tam, gdzie część mieszkalna i 23% tam, gdzie gabinet. Okna tak samo: z montażem na 8% na części mieszkalnej i 23% do gabinetu będzie. 
Jeśli zrobisz jako mieszkalne, to przeznaczenie pokoju zawsze możesz zmienić. Na przykład po wybudowaniu domu będziesz pomieszczenie wykańczał własnym sumptem, sam materiał, bez robocizny. Wtedy, jeśli stwierdzisz, ze ma to być pod działalność, to normalnie bierzesz faktury na działalność i sobie rozliczasz jako adaptację lokalu. Z tym, że wtedy od tego gabinetu płacisz podatek od nieruchomości jak dla działalności gospodarczej.




> No więc jeśli założyć, że zajmuje się tym dedykowany do tego celu człowiek, że pilnuje jednej tylko budowy, a budowa trwa ~2 miesiące, to jest to koszt średniej krajowej 6-8 tys. zł, a nie 30 tys. zł "marży" jak sobie, z tego co widzę, firmy liczą. Co przy obciążeniu inwestora VAT 8% od towaru, stanowi ~20%.


Za wygodę też się płaci ;P

----------


## Myjk

> Jak powiesz, że ta część jest przeznaczona na działalność, to Ci wykonawca będzie miał obowiązek policzyć 8% tam, gdzie część mieszkalna i 23% tam, gdzie gabinet. Okna tak samo: z montażem na 8% na części mieszkalnej i 23% do gabinetu będzie. 
> Jeśli zrobisz jako mieszkalne, to przeznaczenie pokoju zawsze możesz zmienić. Na przykład po wybudowaniu domu będziesz pomieszczenie wykańczał własnym sumptem, sam materiał, bez robocizny. Wtedy, jeśli stwierdzisz, ze ma to być pod działalność, to normalnie bierzesz faktury na działalność i sobie rozliczasz jako adaptację lokalu. Z tym, że wtedy od tego gabinetu płacisz podatek od nieruchomości jak dla działalności gospodarczej.


Czyli nie warto się p...ć.  :wink:  Dzięki.




> Za wygodę też się płaci ;P


No to przecież chcę zapłacić, ale nie przepłać -- bo jeleń nie jestem.  :wink:  W końcu po coś te 8% na materiały przy jednoczesnej usłudze po coś było wprowadzone, a nie żeby wykonawca różnicę sobie zgarniał do kieszeni. Takie podejście firm (a raczej ludzi) jest zwyczajnie irytujące i dla mnie niezrozumiałe.

Przy okazji, jak wywiesiłem ogłoszenie na Oferii o poszukiwaniu ekipy lub wykonawcy "generalnego" to zgłosił się do mnie tzw. "inwestor zastępczy". Czyli firm, która w zależności od ustaleń, za mnie załatwia np. nadzór, czy właśnie zakup najtańszych materiałów, itd. Ktoś miał do czynienia z taką usługą?

----------


## Liliputek

> Ślicznie fajny moment zaraz mury wszystko rośnie w oczach.Powodzenia.
> 
> Myślę że jeszcze nie zatwierdzono MPZP prace w toku,i nowe WZ wstrzymane prawda?,fajnie że się udało.


Nie tworzą MPZP, wszedł jakiś przepis, że ziemie tej klasy nie mogą być zabudowane czy coś w tym stylu.. te WZtki co wydali to ok, ale nowych wydawać nie będą na tą okolicę. Przynajmniej narazie  :smile:  może zrobią MPZG, we wsi obok zrobili..

powiem Wam, ze ta dziura jest ogromna... ale podpatrzyłam dom sąsiada i on też ma taki szeroki a duzy się nie wydaje  :smile: 

a dla powrównanie jeden z wykonawców wycenił prace ziemne na 15 876 zł, wykop pod fundamenty i piwnice, a my za koparkę zapłaciliśmy... 2600 zł.
Ok pewnie dojdzie jeszcze za zasypywanie, nawet powiedzmy drugie tyle.. ale nadal róznica spora.

----------


## Liliputek

> Z tym, że powinien doliczyć swoją marżę do tych towarów.


o no właśnie, zastanawiałam się nad tym ostatnio czy musi doliczyć, bo wydawało mi się, że trzeba to robić.. a w necie sprzeczne informacje, z tym, że wszędzie jest napisane, że wykonawca wystawiający fakturę za budowę nie ma obowiązku nawet pokazywać faktur za materiały, chyba, że umowa stanowi inaczej.

Jeden wykonanwca podał mi koszty, ale np. "zbrojenie fundamentów 22000" (tu cenę wymyślam, bo nie pamiętam) i w tym jest usługa i materiał, ale nie wiadomo ile kosztuje towar...

generalnie to jest bardzo, bardzo korzystne dla wykonawców  :smile:  bo muszą odprowadzić mniej VATu do US, a i jeszcze sobie podatek dochodowy zmniejszą... 
my kupujemy sami materiały, aczkolwiek ekipa zamawia  :big grin:  w sensie mówią że będzie beton potrzebny, ja dogadałam się z betoniarnia co do warunków, a ekipa do nich dzwoni na kiedy potrzebuje.

----------


## Bejaro

Llliputek.to znaczy że masz dziurę w bardzo dobrej ziemi,i do tego w najbliższym czasie nie przybędzie sąsiadów.Ciekawe ile piachu wejdzie do zasypywania robicie piwnicę?

----------


## Liliputek

> Llliputek.to znaczy że masz dziurę w bardzo dobrej ziemi,i do tego w najbliższym czasie nie przybędzie sąsiadów.Ciekawe ile piachu wejdzie do zasypywania robicie piwnicę?


Robimy piwnicę. Zamówilismy dziś 26 m3 piachu, nie gadałam z mężem i nie wiem, czy wszystko jest do zasypywania, czy wzięlismy tyle bo pan od piachu ma auto, które przewozi jednorazowo 13 m2 i opłacało się dwa auta.
Przyszedł nam podatek od nieruchomości gruntowej i mamy zniżkę górską  :big grin:  za klimat... a to tylko ok. 10 km od Krakowa.

----------


## Iscra

> o no właśnie, zastanawiałam się nad tym ostatnio czy musi doliczyć, bo wydawało mi się, że trzeba to robić.. a w necie sprzeczne informacje, z tym, że wszędzie jest napisane, że wykonawca wystawiający fakturę za budowę nie ma obowiązku nawet pokazywać faktur za materiały, chyba, że umowa stanowi inaczej.


Dokładnie tak. Więc jeśli materiały mają być po stronie wykonawcy, to lepiej w umowie wpisać, że faktury za materiały do budowy są do wglądu dla inwestora.

Marża być powinna - bo prowadzenie firmy nastawione jest na zysk, a nie na działalność charytatywną. Czyli nie kupuję po to, żeby sprzedać za tyle samo, tylko drożej. Oczywiście nie wyklucza to jakichś rabatów czy promocji, ale cel ostateczny ma przyświecać taki: ZYSK!  :wink: 

"Powinna", nie znaczy "musi". Ale jeśli nie ma marży na materiałach przy tak dużym zamówieniu (nawet minimalnej), to trzeba w jakiś inny sposób udowodnić, że miało to sens ekonomiczny.


A, Myjku.
Jeśli kupujesz materiały "na wykonawcę" korzystając z pełnomocnictwa od niego, to oczywiście on musi wystawić Ci fakturę na całość: robocizna z materiałem. A jeśli Ty fizycznie za materiał płaciłeś, to wykonawca tyle musi odjąć od łącznej kwoty, jaką masz mu zapłacić. Nie może być przecież tak, że raz finansujesz jego materiały, a potem drugi raz płacisz za nie przy rozliczeniu faktury od wykonawcy.

----------


## Liliputek

*Iscra* własnie pamietam z zajęć ze skarbowości czy innych jak prowadząca mówiła, że firma, która wykazuje stratę, albo zerowy zysk przez 2-3 okresy rozliczeniowe, lub ma VAT do zwrotu może być pewna jednego kontroli z US  :big grin:

----------


## Iscra

> *Iscra* własnie pamietam z zajęć ze skarbowości czy innych jak prowadząca mówiła, że firma, która wykazuje stratę, albo zerowy zysk przez 2-3 okresy rozliczeniowe, lub ma VAT do zwrotu może być pewna jednego kontroli z US


Nooo.... Pewna to może być przy stracie + donosie życzliwego ;P W innych przypadkach kontrola zależy od tyyyyylu czynników, że głowa mała.

Są firmy, które mają kilkudziesieciotysięczne zwroty VAT bez kontroli. Dlaczego? Ano na przykład dlatego, że skarbówa już dobrze tę firmę zna i wie, z czego te zwroty wynikają, wiec nie chce im się marnować czasu i środków na coś, co i tak im wyników nie przyniesie  :wink: 

Dobra, kurczę, bo jak zaczniemy ciągnąć temat, to ja nie przestanę przez najbliższe 50 stron, w końcu to moja działka... ;P

----------


## Myjk

Sens ekonomiczny będzie, ponieważ firma zarobi na usłudze. 

Czyli nie ma prawnego przymusu nakładania marży i można to po prostu refakturować. No, ew. doliczyć dodatkową usługę w postaci "obsługa zakupu materiałów" -- i przeciwko temu nic nie mam, bo to dodatkowe zajęcie. Natomiast doliczanie 20% (co daje średnio około 30 tys. zł, szczególnie że mogą mieć zniżki w składach) to już zwyczajne przegięcie.

Zatem spisujemy najpierw pełnomocnictwo na zamawianie na nich faktur i że to ja je opłacam (gotówką?), potem w umowie spisujemy, że firma po wykonaniu prac wystawia fakturę za usługę i materiały z VAT8% a następnie od kwoty łącznej płacę tylko za usługę  minus 15% od kwoty materiałów (z tytułu nadpłaconego 23% VATu)...  Dobzie, dobzie?  :wink: 

Tylko nadal nie wiem jak się zabezpieczyć, aby mi na koniec nie doliczyli jakichś faktur na moje konto... Chyba trzeba też na wstępie klepnąć zestawienie materiałów...

----------


## Iscra

> Zatem spisujemy najpierw pełnomocnictwo na zamawianie na nich faktur i że to ja je opłacam (gotówką?), potem w umowie spisujemy, że firma po wykonaniu prac wystawia fakturę za usługę i materiały z VAT8% a następnie od kwoty łącznej płacę tylko za usługę  minus 15% od kwoty materiałów (z tytułu nadpłaconego 23% VATu)...  Dobzie, dobzie?


E, komplikujesz  :big grin: 

Umawiasz się z wykonawcą na wartość robocizny na kwotę X + 8% VAT, czyli kwotę Y brutto.
Idziesz do hurtowni i płacisz brutto. Łącznie materiały wyniosły Cię wartość C.
Wykonawca sobie wlicza w koszt wartość netto materiałów i odlicza VAT 23%. Potem fakturuje na Ciebie tę samą wartość netto + 8%, czyli wartość Z.
Łącznie fakturę wystawia na wartość Y+Z brutto.
Biorąc pod uwagę, że zapłaciłeś za materiały wartość C brutto, to wykonawcy płacisz Y+Z-C.

Jest jaśniej?  :wink:

----------


## Bejaro

> E, komplikujesz 
> 
> Umawiasz się z wykonawcą na wartość robocizny na kwotę X + 8% VAT, czyli kwotę Y brutto.
> Idziesz do hurtowni i płacisz brutto. Łącznie materiały wyniosły Cię wartość C.
> Wykonawca sobie wlicza w koszt wartość netto materiałów i odlicza VAT 23%. Potem fakturuje na Ciebie tę samą wartość netto + 8%, czyli wartość Z.
> Łącznie fakturę wystawia na wartość Y+Z brutto.
> Biorąc pod uwagę, że zapłaciłeś za materiały wartość C brutto, to wykonawcy płacisz Y+Z-C.
> 
> Jest jaśniej?


Ale chyba aby było oficjalnie -C to po drodze należałoby wystawić fakturę zaliczkową ?

----------


## Iscra

> Ale chyba aby było oficjalnie -C to po drodze należałoby wystawić fakturę zaliczkową ?


Faktycznie, wykonawca powinien mieć wcześniej z czego opłacać materiały, które na podstawie pełnomocnictwa kup inwestor.

W przeciwnym razie będziemy mieć do czynienia z tzw. "zwrotem wydatków", który nie pozwala Wykonawcy odliczyć w ogóle VATu od zakupionych materiałów, bo całość zobowiązania "przechodzi" na inwestora.
(Tak, wiem, ten akapit jest kompletnie niejasny dla większości osób... Uwierzcie więc, że "zwrot wydatków" a "zwrot wydatków w ustawie o VAT" to różne rzeczy  :wink:  )

----------


## Myjk

Czyli jaką należałoby przyjąć ostateczną procedurę, bo już się zakręciłem....

----------


## jankes789

Czy Korzystacie z usług Geologa przed budową domu? Czy to potrzebne? Jakie są ceny u Was za jego usługi?

----------


## Brysia8

My mieliśmy zrobione badania, 3 odwierty na gł. 4-5 metrów. Koszt tej usługi to 600 brutto.
Jak szukałam to było kilku oferentów w cenach 600-1200 i jeden rodzynek za 400 brutto który oferował opracowanie tylko w formie elektronicznej i brak pieczatek- czyli tego nigdzie nie przedstawisz - jedynie przyda się dla swojego bezpieczeństwa.

----------


## LukasDoUrden

Witam,
Ja również zaczynam budowę w tym roku. W zasadzie zbrojenie już mam kupione i czekam od tygodnia tylko na pozwolenie na budowę (mam nadzieję ze uporają się szybciej niż te 2 miesiące zapowiadane). Budynek 174 m2, bez piwnicy z poddaszem. Zima w tym roku taka że w zasadzie mogłem o wiele wcześniej próbować ruszyć, ale na projekt trzeba było poczekać. Oby się już zaczęło  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz P.

Zima jak dotąd jest dosyć zwodnicza, niby są prześwity ładnej pogody jednak występują poranne i nocne przymrozki, które dość utrudniają prace. Dodatkowo za często pada deszcz a tego nie lubią prace ziemne. 

Przyznam się że ja osobiście zaryzykowałem  w lutym i wykorzystałem 3 dniowe okno pogodowe, w którym załatwiłem geodetów, prace ziemne oraz wylanie ław. Wymaga to wcześniejszego przygotowania, choć by zbrojenie czy zakupienie bednarki, dystansów czy zorganizowanie pomocnika/ów. Ważna jest także droga dojazdowa aby mogła dojechać gruszko-pompa ( bagno dyskwalifikuje), w innym przypadku betoniarze odmówią przyjazdu.

To chyba na tyle.

Pozdrawiam
Tomasz

----------


## Niechaj

*jankes* korzystałam, 800zł za dwa odwierty (Małopolska), będzie piwnica, więc badania gruntu rzecz oczywista

u mnie zima nadal trzyma, śniegu kilka cm, -6 w nocy i rano, w dzień 0-2 stopnie, a gdy słońce przygrzeje polna-gliniasta droga dojazdowa zmienia się w rwący strumyk, więc nawet dojechać na działkę nie ma jak, buu.

----------


## Katy_PL

> Bo coś nie pasuje ja zmieniałam na etapie wstepnych warunków szerokość elewacji frontowej zmienili bez problemu.


@ Myjk & Bejaro,

Sorki, za opoznienie ale bylam ostatnio w kiepskim nastroju po rozmowe w urzedzie. Zatem - chodzi o wskaznik zabudowy. Wczesniej dzialka byla cala (miala bodajze 1.6ha) i wskaznik zabudowy byl liczony do calosci. Po wydaniu WZ dzialka zostala podzielona, a ja dostosowalam projekt to WZ ktore byly przed podzialem.. I tutaj sie nie zgadza. A mam pytanie - dlugo czekaliscie na zmiane w WZ? Ile to trwa mniej wiecej? 

Zastanawiam sie tylko dlaczego tak pozno. Jak wspominalam, przyslali mi z 8 pism z UM i w zadnym nie wspominali o tym... To przeciez najwazniejsze.. A moj architekt to d.... Bo przeciez on to wyliczal wiec powienien wiedziec...

----------


## Myjk

A, widzisz. Jak działka została podzielona, to deczko zmienia sytuację. Byłem z drugiej strony, gdyż wstrzymywałem się z wykonaniem WZ. Miałem dwie działki (spadek po rodzinnym podziale poprzednich właścicieli) i wcześniej mi doradzili aby je połączyć żeby się nie okazało że WZ będą później nieważne. Ile zajęła zmiana niestety nie pamiętam (jak patrzę teraz po datach, to od wystawienia WZ do otrzymania zmiany parametru minęły 4 mies.), ale obawiam się, że tu zmiana (parametrów) nie zadziała.  :sad:

----------


## Buczi

Siemanko wszystkim :welcome: 

Forum studiuje od dłuższego czasu, ale dopiero ten wątek przekonał mnie do rejestracji i pierwszego wpisu :yes: 

Podobnie jak reszta planuję budowę domku... Po wielu wieczorach szukania tego jedynego i walki z wymogami zawartymi w MPZP wybór padł na Dom w tawułach g2 z firmy Archon. Z powodu wczesnej fazy tworzenia tego projektu(kupiliśmy go w grudniu a dostaliśmy w połowie lutego) jesteśmy na etapie adaptacji i walki o pozwolenie na budowę. Co prawda nie mogę się nazwać Bociankiem 2016 bo w tym roku planujemy tylko fundamenty, ale nie mogłem się powstrzymać  :big grin: 

Co do samego projektu to planujemy budynek prawie identyczny jak w projekcie nie licząc braku kominka oraz otwarcia kuchni. Ogrzewać domek planujemy pompą ciepła PC PW  :tongue: 

Jeszcze raz wszystkich witam i na wstępie życzę powodzonka :big lol:

----------


## Katy_PL

> Na forum jest taka fajna, całkiem rozbudowana, dopisałam do niej parę rzeczy, uszczegółowiłam niektóre i jest fest  Jeszcze czekam aż mąż wtrąci trzy grosze i dopiero wyślę do faceta 
> 
> Chcesz to mogę Ci przesłać na maila jak ustalimy ostateczną.
> (mail podaj na prv  )


A moglabys podeslac na priv?  Bylabym bardzo wdzieczna... Dzieki!

----------


## Myjk

Znalazłem podanie o zmianę w WZ. Złożone było 06.05.2015 zaklepane 12.06.2015 czyli trochę ponad miesiąc.

----------


## Katy_PL

> A, widzisz. Jak działka została podzielona, to deczko zmienia sytuację. Byłem z drugiej strony, gdyż wstrzymywałem się z wykonaniem WZ. Miałem dwie działki (spadek po rodzinnym podziale poprzednich właścicieli) i wcześniej mi doradzili aby je połączyć żeby się nie okazało że WZ będą później nieważne. Ile zajęła zmiana niestety nie pamiętam (jak patrzę teraz po datach, to od wystawienia WZ do otrzymania zmiany parametru minęły 4 mies.), ale obawiam się, że tu zmiana (parametrów) nie zadziała.


No wlasnie ja tez sie tego obawiam... Ze bede musiala wszsytko od poczatku... Nie wiem czy beda mogli to jakos skrocic, skoro poprzednie WZ byly robione i analizy sa, a ja nic nie bede zmieniac.....

----------


## Katy_PL

Dzieki Myjk  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  Fajny masz ten urzad! Miesiac i masz  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  Znajac Wro i UM bedzie to  znacznie dluuuuuzzzej...

----------


## Myjk

To aż miesiąc, bo miały być rzekomo 2 tygodnie. Na WZ czekałem pół roku.  :sad:

----------


## Iscra

> A moglabys podeslac na priv?  Bylabym bardzo wdzieczna... Dzieki!


Umowę na priv? Ło mateńko, nie zmieści się... Rzuć maila na priv  :wink: 


Myjku, jak znajdę chwilę to Ci jeszcze raz napiszę, ale nie obiecuję, że zdążę w ciągu najbliższego tygodnia. Spędzę przynajmniej godzinkę formułując posta dla Ciebie w taki sposób, by był jasny, prosty i zawierał wszystkie niuanse jednocześnie  :wink:  A mam mnóstwo załatwień!

----------


## jankes789

Z czego Budujecie/ Palnujecie wybudować ściany Waszych domów? Mam w projekcie gazobeton 24 cm i styropian 14 cm ale zastanawiam się na zmianą materiału lub zmianie na dwie wartwy pustaka i w środku ocieplenie aby obniżyć zapotrzebowanie na ciepło budynku...

----------


## Liliputek

> Z czego Budujecie/ Palnujecie wybudować ściany Waszych domów? Mam w projekcie gazobeton 24 cm i styropian 14 cm ale zastanawiam się na zmianą materiału lub zmianie na dwie wartwy pustaka i w środku ocieplenie aby obniżyć zapotrzebowanie na ciepło budynku...


my z silikatów 24cm plus 20cm styropianu grafitowego  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

Silka 24cm (wewnętrzne silka 10 cm) + 20 cm styro na elewacji. Głównie dlatego, że Silka jest "ciężka" i akustycznie dobrze izoluje.

----------


## mother_nature

Gazobeton 24, na to grafitowy styro dam.

----------


## Liliputek

*Myjk*  a powiedz mi, czy silka to gazobeton, czy to samo co silikaty z grupy klucze?  :smile:  własnie zawsze się zastanawiałam  :smile:  i chyba tak...

----------


## Myjk

> *Myjk*  a powiedz mi, czy silka to gazobeton, czy to samo co silikaty z grupy klucze?  własnie zawsze się zastanawiałam  i chyba tak...


Z tego co się orientowałem to prawie (choć wiadomo, prawie robi czasem sporą różnicę) to samo. Jedno się nazywa się Silka a drugie Silikat ze względu na producenta który wypuszcza to na rynek. Z kolei ytong to gazobeton, dla którego producent sobie przyjął nazwę własną. Reszta używa pojęcia gazobeton (czy tam beton komórkowy). Czyli silka i ytong to jednak inne materiały. Silka to elementy wapienno-piaskowe, a ytong to beton (napowietrzany).

----------


## asolt

> Z czego Budujecie/ Palnujecie wybudować ściany Waszych domów? Mam w projekcie gazobeton 24 cm i styropian 14 cm ale zastanawiam się na zmianą materiału lub zmianie na dwie wartwy pustaka i w środku ocieplenie aby obniżyć zapotrzebowanie na ciepło budynku...


bez sensu

----------


## speaker200888

Czy ktoś buduje się właśnie lub jest na etapie końcowym budowy domu według projektu promień słońca m75a?

----------


## LukasDoUrden

Ja mam w projekcie 30cm betonu komórkowego i 14 styropianu, ale planuję zmienić na Porotherm i styropian dać grafitowy. Pytanie mam co do podłogi. Według projektu jest 15 cm styropianu. Czy tyle wystarczy czy lepiej dać 20 cm?

----------


## Buczi

> Ja mam w projekcie 30cm betonu komórkowego i 14 styropianu, ale planuję zmienić na Porotherm i styropian dać grafitowy. Pytanie mam co do podłogi. Według projektu jest 15 cm styropianu. Czy tyle wystarczy czy lepiej dać 20 cm?


A dlaczego planujesz zmienić z betonu komórkowego na porotherm? Ja mam odwrotną sytuację.. tzn w projekcie mam 25cm porothermu i 20cm styropianu, a chcę wybudować z 30cm H+H i 15 styro. Dlaczego komórkowy? W pierwszej kolejności zasugerowałem się tym co mi doradził znajomy murarz który sam sobie również z tego materiału budował. Kolejnym aspektem jest łatwość wykonywania wszelakich instalacji w środku które będę wykonywał samodzielnie.

----------


## LukasDoUrden

Hmm no właśnie tutaj tez mam zagwozdkę. Bo tyle się naczytałem ze mam mętlik.
Beton komórkowy rzeczywiście lepiej się obrabia itd. Ale pytanie co z jego nasiąkliwością? Z tego co czytałem trzeba go chronić przed wodą itd. a co w wypadku gdy ocieplenie będę robił rok po postawieniu ścian? Czy to może stać przez jakiś czas nie osłonięte? A ta wilgoć potem ewentualnie wyjdzie przy ogrzewaniu i będzie spoko? Bo tak teraz myślę ze rzeczywiście bloczki zamiast porothermu ułatwią wiele. Zawiesić na tym szafkę jakąś to podobno sporo problemów. Przesądzone nic jeszcze nie jest bo na razie tylko ustalam materiały żeby kosztorys dostać z hurtowni więc chyba rzeczywiście muszę jeszcze raz to przemyśleć...

A co z podłogą? Cholera naczytałem się w Internecie i w pismach branżowych już od ponad roku o wszystkim co się da, a jak przyjdzie co do czego to i tak mam wrażenie, ze guzik wiem  :big tongue:

----------


## Buczi

Z moich informacji wynika, że jeśli ściany są zadaszone (a mówisz o SSZ-jeśli dobrze zrozumiałem) to nasiąkanie nie powinno być problemem. Nawet murarz który będzie u mnie budował twierdzi, że spokojnie mógłbym zostawić mury bez dachu na zimę (jednak zdecydowałem, że w tym roku tylko fundamenty). Porowatość betonu komórkowego sprawia, że wysycha równie szybko co naciąga wilgoć :wink: 

Jeśli chodzi o wieszanie mebli... Ściana 30cm pozwala mi na spokojne stosowanie dłuższych kołków więc nie widzę problemów. W moim aktualnym miejscy zamieszkania mam kilka ścian z KG na którym wiszą szafki (w tym również kuchenne) oraz TV 42 cale stary lcd więc do lekkich też nie należy.

Co masz na myśli pytając o podłogę?

----------


## Myjk

> Pytanie mam co do podłogi. Według projektu jest 15 cm styropianu. Czy tyle wystarczy czy lepiej dać 20 cm?


Ja miałem w projekcie 10 cm 040. Po obliczeniach OZC i zmianie na 20 cm 031 zapotrzebowanie znacznie spadło na tym elemencie (6MWh/rok na 180m2). Ale wiele osób uważa, że próg opłacalności w domach energooszczędnych to 15 cm 031 a dokładaniem powyżej tego niewiele się już zyskuje (tzn. ew. zwrot nakładów jest wątpliwy przy zastosowaniu PC/gazu). Najlepiej to chyba ocenić po wykonaniu OZC, inaczej to zgaduj-zgadula.

Jeśli chodzi o materiał, to większego znaczenia to nie ma. Ew. ekipa może postulować o taki albo inny, bo woli na nim pracować. Jak już wspominałem ja wybrałem Silkę ze względu na sporą "masę" i co za tym idzie sporą akumulacyjność cieplną oraz dobry poziom izolacji akustycznej (na czym mi szczególnie zależy).

----------


## Liliputek

My podobnie jak *Myjk*  wybraliśmy silikaty, bo mają dużą akumulacyjność cieplną i chronią przed hałasem  :smile:  instalacje robi się trudniej, ale tata już mówi, że bruzdownica da radę  :wink: 
Zastanawialiśmy się również nad gazobetonem, ale przestudiowałam całe internety  :wink:  i doczytałam, że po postawieniu domu najlepiej od razu ocieplić, bo warunki atmosferyczne maja wpływ na bloczki, również zalecane jest składowanie pod zadaszeniem... ale nie wiem w jakim stopniu mają wpływ na bloczki  :smile: 
Ewentualne wkręty do szafek mocuje sę na specjalnym kleju... ale to tylko co wyczytałam  :smile:  natomiast jest to bardzo cieply materiał i świetnie się go obrabia  :smile:  mąż robił z niego wnękę w łazience i tnie się bloczki piłą do drewna nawet  :wink: 

Przestudiowałam też artykuły na temat promieniotwórczości i wniosek był taki, że czy gazobeton, czy silka, czy ceramika to nie ma wpływu na nas za bardzo  :smile: 
o ile pamiętam silka miała najmniejszy współczynnik, ale więcej pierwiastków zjadamy w grzybach  :big grin: 

wpisałam kiedyś w google z czego najlepiej budować dom, to wyszło "zależy na czym Ci zależy..."  :wink:

----------


## Iscra

Silikaty "Białystok" + 20 cm styro. Jeszcze myślę jaki ten styro będzie  :wink:

----------


## Niechaj

silikaty 24 + 15cm grafitowego (jednak :big tongue: ) styropianu

i tak przez najbliższe 16 dni  :sick:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

> Z czego Budujecie/ Palnujecie wybudować ściany Waszych domów? Mam w projekcie gazobeton 24 cm i styropian 14 cm ale zastanawiam się na zmianą materiału lub zmianie na dwie wartwy pustaka i w środku ocieplenie aby obniżyć zapotrzebowanie na ciepło budynku...


Ja miałem silkę, ale zmieniam na beton komórkowy plus 20cm styro grafitowego.

----------


## LukasDoUrden

Dzięki za pomoc. Faktycznie trochę z tą budową jest także niekiedy technologie są tak do siebie podobne że każdy wybiera bardziej to co pasuje mu najlepiej, a złotej recepty nie ma  :smile:  Sprawę muszę jeszcze przemyśleć ale ostatecznie pewnie wpływ też będzie miała cena jaką dostanę za te materiały. Aczkolwiek o ile do tej pory byłem już praktycznie zdecydowany na ceramikę, to ostatnio zacząłem mieć wątpliwości (tym bardziej ze projekt dostałem dla betonu komórkowego zrobiony) :/

Ta pogoda jest już iście marcowa, dzisiaj u mnie praktycznie cąły dzień jak nie leje to mży. Mogłoby wymrozić porządnie a potem zima papa, no ale pewnie znowu się przeciągnie i w Wielkanoć bałwana będzie się lepić (czego ani sobie ani nikomu nie życzę )

----------


## ManiaBar

Cały czas miałam przekonanie, że poroterm jest najlepszy pod względem akumulacyjności cieplnej i chronienia przed hałasem a silkat na odwrót. Teraz czytam, że jest inaczej. Już zgłupiałam.
Przy okazji pytanie. Muszę załatwić jakiś kontener pracowniczy z łazienką i spaniem. Ekipa z poza Warszawy i chce spać na budowie. Czy ktoś z Was może polecić jakieś rozwiązanie?

----------


## Myjk

> Cały czas miałam przekonanie, że poroterm jest najlepszy pod względem akumulacyjności cieplnej i chronienia przed hałasem a silkat na odwrót. Teraz czytam, że jest inaczej. Już zgłupiałam.


Porotherm to... pustak.  :wink:  Silka jest bloczkiem. 

Edit. dla zobrazowania wygrzebałem parametry.

Bloczek Silka ~ 24 x 20 x 33 cm -- ~0.015 m3 -- waga ~22kg
Pustak Porotherm ~ 25 x 24 x 37 cm -- ~0.022 m3 -- waga ~18kg
Czyli ~11kg różnicy w objętości równając do pustaka Porothermu.

Nic dziwnego że budowlańcy i budujący tymi ręcyma wolą Porotherm.  :wink: 




> Przy okazji pytanie. Muszę załatwić jakiś kontener pracowniczy z łazienką i spaniem. Ekipa z poza Warszawy i chce spać na budowie. Czy ktoś z Was może polecić jakieś rozwiązanie?


Jaki termin? Mam domek dla swojej ekipy niedaleko Ciebie (5-8km od Wawra). Są też prywatne hostele i hotele robotnicze -- pytanie ile czasu się będą grzebać przy budowie. Są też pod wynajem "kontenery". Tylko czemu Ty musisz o to zadbać?

----------


## ManiaBar

Ekipa nie ma swojego kontenera. Trzeba więc znaleźć na miejscu. Myślę, że nie ma różnicy, czy ja będę płacić, czy firma sobie dopisze do rachunku. Chcą być na miejscu, żeby raz pilnować sprzętu a dwa pracować od rana do świtu. Jeśli w urzędzie nie przeciągną to zaczynamy po majowym weekendzie  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

Dużo ich? Na ile czasu ten kontener potrzebny?

----------


## ManiaBar

3-4 osoby. Pewnie pół roku.

----------


## Iscra

Ja wbijam się krótko pochwalić.

Wniosek o PnB złożony.
Ekipa zaklepana.
Kierbud zaklepany.

 :smile:

----------


## Niechaj

*Iscro* raz jeszcze gratki, lżej na duszy, prawda?  :smile: 

przy okazji przypomniało mi się - nie mamy jeszcze kierbuda  :big tongue:  Założyłam, że jakoś sam spadnie nam z nieba ale chyba trzeba mu w tym pomóc.

----------


## Iscra

Lżej to będzie jak już będę mieszkać u siebie  :big grin:  Na razie mam wizję tego, ile przede mną... ;P

----------


## Liliputek

> Ja wbijam się krótko pochwalić.
> 
> Wniosek o PnB złożony.
> Ekipa zaklepana.
> Kierbud zaklepany.


Gratulacje  :smile: 

u nas ekipa ma w tym tygodniu zalewać ściany piwnicy.. zobaczymy, pogoda nie zachęca, a biedni robią na tym chłodzie...
Jutro ma być cieplej, oby!  :smile:  żal mi ich, bo są sympatyczni i dobrze pracują... ale kupiliśmy ich grzejnik do garażu  :smile:  żeby chociaż się ogrzać mogli..

aaa jeszcze Wam powiem  :big grin:  wszędzie trzeba pytać o rabaty... mąż się wstydzi, ale ja na tym już zaoszczędzilam z 1000 zł, może nie dużo, ale 1000 zł na ulicy nie znajdę..  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

Bez przesady z tymi żalami.  :wink:  ZTCW lepiej fizycznie pracować przy 0-10sC (bo i tak się człowiek rusza) niż przy 40sC gdzie nie ma w zasadzie skutecznej ochrony.

----------


## mother_nature

Iscra gratulacje!  :big grin: 

Mimo pogody wytyczyliśmy wczoraj fundamenty  :smile:  Koparkowego jednak trzeba było odwołać.

----------


## Liliputek

> Bez przesady z tymi żalami.  ZTCW lepiej fizycznie pracować przy 0-10sC (bo i tak się człowiek rusza) niż przy 40sC gdzie nie ma w zasadzie skutecznej ochrony.


no racja, ale i tak  :big grin:  tam tak wieje.....

tak na marginesie "ZTCW" musiałam w google szukać  :big grin:  nie jest na bieżąco z tymi skrótami  :big lol:

----------


## Don_Niki

Dzień dobry wszystkim !
Właśnie trafiliśmy na ten wątek i postanowiliśmy się przyłączyć do forumowania  :smile: 
My również zaczynamy w tym roku, w zeszłym tygodniu otrzymaliśmy warunki zabudowy, teraz pozostaje nam zdecydować się na umiejscowienie domu na działce i zrobienie badań geo. Nie ukrywam, że jesteśmy kompletnie zieloni, na szczęście zgłosiliśmy się do firmy, która ogarnia wszystkie papierki i kieruje nas do poszczególnych etapów  :smile:  
Budujemy w okolicach Gdańska i planujemy Projekt Dom w idaredach G2P.
Miłego dnia!

----------


## Liliputek

*Don_Niki*  bardzo fajny projekt  :smile: 
a macie już ekipę?  :smile: 

my wszystko załatwiamy sami, ale ile człowiek się przez to nauczy  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> Dzień dobry wszystkim !
> Właśnie trafiliśmy na ten wątek i postanowiliśmy się przyłączyć do forumowania 
> My również zaczynamy w tym roku, w zeszłym tygodniu otrzymaliśmy warunki zabudowy, teraz pozostaje nam zdecydować się na umiejscowienie domu na działce i zrobienie badań geo. Nie ukrywam, że jesteśmy kompletnie zieloni, na szczęście zgłosiliśmy się do firmy, która ogarnia wszystkie papierki i kieruje nas do poszczególnych etapów  
> Budujemy w okolicach Gdańska i planujemy Projekt Dom w idaredach G2P.
> Miłego dnia!


Mimo wszystko czytajcie ile się da i pytajcie, pytajcie -- bo z firmami to różnie bywa.  :sad:  Zakładają inwestorowi różowe okularki a potem płacz i zgrzytanie zębami. Pierwsza rzecz na jaką zwrócę uwagę na etapie wyboru projektu, to poddasze użytkowe (z którego ja się wyleczyłem po paru latach mieszkania w domu i nikomu tego nie polecam). Druga kwestia, to oczywiście kominy, które warto wyeliminować już na etapie projektu.

----------


## Tomasz P.

Pochwalę się że mimo to że nie mam nic poza ławami już rozrzucam sieć na temat prefabrykowanej więźby dachowej. Na razie zaatakowałem Nową Rudę, Wybiłem ich trochę z monotonii podsyłając im koncepcję podwyższonego sufitu w  salonie. Coś na wzór tego co ma Artrix.



Zobaczymy jaką podają cenę.

Pozdrawiam 
Tomasz

----------


## Iscra

> Pochwalę się że mimo to że nie mam nic poza ławami już rozrzucam sieć na temat prefabrykowanej więźby dachowej. Na razie zaatakowałem Nową Rudę, Wybiłem ich trochę z monotonii podsyłając im koncepcję podwyższonego sufitu w  salonie. Coś na wzór tego co ma Artrix.


Wow, super  :smile:  Uwielbiam coś takiego  :smile:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

> Na razie zaatakowałem Nową Rudę


Ja za kilka dni odbieram projekt po adaptacji, a juz mam kilka wycen więźby prefabrykowanej  :wink:  

Mam kilka wycen ale pod uwage biorę trzy firmy z Lipna, Kłecka k. Gniezna, Solca Kujawskiego k. Bydgoszczy. Kolejność od najwyższej ceny.

Ciekawy wzór, ciekawe jak podejdą do niego wykonawcy.

----------


## Tomasz P.

Projekt, wykonanie oraz montaż należy do jednej firmy. 
Przez telefon projektant starał się mnie namówić na konstrukcję stalową - a to troszkę droższa sprawa. Czekam teraz na jego odpowiedź. Jak będę wiedział coś więcej to się pochwalę.

Pozdrawiam 
Tomasz

----------


## MisiekNS

W nocy spadł śnieg...ale co tam, zaczęło się  :smile:  
Zdjęcie zimowe o 8.00. Zdjęcie wiosenne o 15.00. Ten sam dzisiejszy dzień.

----------


## Netia09

witam, 
Melduję i ja. Zdecydowaliśmy się na projekt indywidualny w oparciu o projekt domu Arteo. Jesteśmy na etapie wprowadzania zmian w gotowym projekcie. Planujemy rozpoczać budowę w pierwszej połowie tego roku.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mother_nature

Misiek gratulacje! Tempo masz jak błyskawica!

My poprzestaliśmy na wytyczeniu, odwołaliśmy koparkowego. Za mokro na działce.

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

> witam, 
> Melduję i ja. Zdecydowaliśmy się na projekt indywidualny w oparciu o projekt domu Arteo. Jesteśmy na etapie wprowadzania zmian w gotowym projekcie. Planujemy rozpoczać budowę w pierwszej połowie tego roku.
> Pozdrawiam


Witaj,
Jestem ciekawy jak bedzie wyglądał gotowy Twój projekt. My mocno zastanawialiśmy sie nad Arteo, ale na naszą działkę jest za szeroki o jakieś 1,5 czy 2 m. Wachaliśmy się wlasnie pomiedzy Arteo a Niką 2, ale Nika z kolei była troche za wąska w czesci dziennej. Mielismy już robić coś pomiędzy tymi dwoma projektami. Jednak za zmiany byśmy sporo zapłacili i padło na inny projekt.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Niechaj

*mother_nature* gratki :smile: 
*Liliputku* też musiałam posiłkować się wyszukiwarką  :big grin: 
*Miśku* w takim tempie to będziesz miał SSZ przed latem  :smile: 
*Tomasz* fajny projekt, będziesz odsłaniał więźbę?

----------


## Tomasz P.

*Niechaj*Wiązary będą nakryte GK jednak na płyty chcę zamontować dechy imitujące krokiew.

----------


## hajdas

Witamy

Zgłaszamy się  :smile: 
Nowoczesny piętrowy dom z płaskim dachem, duże przeszklenia, PU 245m2, projekt indywidualny.
Zaczynamy za tydzień  :smile:

----------


## jankes789

> Ja miałem w projekcie 10 cm 040. Po obliczeniach OZC i zmianie na 20 cm 031 zapotrzebowanie znacznie spadło na tym elemencie (6MWh/rok na 180m2). Ale wiele osób uważa, że próg opłacalności w domach energooszczędnych to 15 cm 031 a dokładaniem powyżej tego niewiele się już zyskuje (tzn. ew. zwrot nakładów jest wątpliwy przy zastosowaniu PC/gazu). Najlepiej to chyba ocenić po wykonaniu OZC, inaczej to zgaduj-zgadula.
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o materiał, to większego znaczenia to nie ma. Ew. ekipa może postulować o taki albo inny, bo woli na nim pracować. Jak już wspominałem ja wybrałem Silkę ze względu na sporą "masę" i co za tym idzie sporą akumulacyjność cieplną oraz dobry poziom izolacji akustycznej (na czym mi szczególnie zależy).


Skoro Uważasz, że materiał nie ma większego znaczenia to czemu nie Wybrałęś najtańszego czyli ceramiki?
O ile Ci spadło OZC po zmianie materiału?
Z jakiego materiału Zmieniłeś?

----------


## Iscra

> Witamy
> 
> Zgłaszamy się 
> Nowoczesny piętrowy dom z płaskim dachem, duże przeszklenia, PU 245m2, projekt indywidualny.
> Zaczynamy za tydzień


Dawać rzuty!
My mamy 243 użytkowej, też na indywidualnym  :big grin:  Chociaż styl domu na przeciwległym biegunie  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> Skoro Uważasz, że materiał nie ma większego znaczenia to czemu nie Wybrałęś najtańszego czyli ceramiki?
> O ile Ci spadło OZC po zmianie materiału? Z jakiego materiału Zmieniłeś?


Napisałem dlaczego wybrałem taki a nie inny. ZTCW Porotherm i Silka ma zbliżone parametry izolacyjne (trochę na korzyść pustaka) i, przepraszam za skrót myślowy, z tej perspektywy pisałem że nie ma większego znaczenia. Na moim domu to było 0,3kW strat i 0,5MWh/rok na niekorzyść Silki. Porotherm jest też łatwiej kłaść ekipie, bo jest lżejszy. Ale, Silka za to lepiej izoluje akustycznie i ma większą pojemność cieplną (dla niezorientowanych, dłużej trzyma ciepło).

----------


## Liliputek

> W nocy spadł śnieg...ale co tam, zaczęło się  
> Zdjęcie zimowe o 8.00. Zdjęcie wiosenne o 15.00. Ten sam dzisiejszy dzień.


właśnie miałam pytać, czy to zdjęcie z tego samego dnia  :wink:  ale super  :smile:  jak się już rozpocznie to leci  :smile: 

u nas postawiono dziś szalunki na ściany piwnicy chyba i zbrojenie  :smile:  piszę chyba, bo zdjęcie z godz. 14 a nie wiem czy skończyli  :wink:

----------


## Niechaj

> właśnie miałam pytać, czy to zdjęcie z tego samego dnia  ale super  jak się już rozpocznie to leci 
> 
> u nas postawiono dziś szalunki na ściany piwnicy chyba i zbrojenie  piszę chyba, bo zdjęcie z godz. 14 a nie wiem czy skończyli


łaaa, wygląda profesjonalnie!  :smile:  Mogłabyś napisać mi na priv gdzie zamawialiście szalunki?

----------


## Liliputek

*Niechaj*  ekipa sama zamawiała, oni są w ogóle dość samowystarczalni  :wink:  ale mogę ich zapytać  :smile:

----------


## Don_Niki

> *Don_Niki*  bardzo fajny projekt 
> a macie już ekipę? 
> 
> my wszystko załatwiamy sami, ale ile człowiek się przez to nauczy


*Liliputek* Dziękujemy  :smile:  Właśnie jesteśmy na etapie poszukiwań ekipy, może macie kogoś godnego polecenia na Pomorzu?

No u nas nie ma możliwości załatwienia formalności samemu bo urzędy otwarte max do 15 i to w dodatku wszystko w Żukowie i Kartuzach a my mieszkamy póki co w Gdańsku.
Babeczka, która nam pomaga to głownie właśnie wszystkie formalności i mówi nam co trzeba dostarczyć i ona działa, podobno może też być kierownikiem budowy, a że jest bardzo konkretna to zaczęliśmy rozważać czy właśnie jej nie wziąć.

*Myjk* 


> Pierwsza rzecz na jaką zwrócę uwagę na etapie wyboru projektu, to poddasze użytkowe (z którego ja się wyleczyłem po paru latach mieszkania w domu i nikomu tego nie polecam). Druga kwestia, to oczywiście kominy, które warto wyeliminować już na etapie projektu.


Dlaczego nie polecasz poddasza użytkowego? I w jakim sensie wyeliminować kominy? Jak już wspomniałam jesteśmy kompletnie zieloni więc wszystkie sugestie są dla nas bardzo istotne  :wink:

----------


## Iscra

> Dlaczego nie polecasz poddasza użytkowego? I w jakim sensie wyeliminować kominy? Jak już wspomniałam jesteśmy kompletnie zieloni więc wszystkie sugestie są dla nas bardzo istotne


Ja, ja, ja odpowiem!  :big grin: 

Grzejesz sobie prądem czy pompą ciepła, robisz wentylację mechaniczną - komfortowo, wygodnie, nie ma kominów, a sąsiedzi w głowę zachodzą co to za dziwolągi co kominów nie budują  :big grin: 
Kosztowo może wyjść porównywalnie (w końcu budowa i obróbka kominów też swoje kosztuje), a komfort dużo wyższy.

Ale ja się mądrzę, a sama będę mieć 2 kominy xD Do kominka jeden, a drugi do pieca na owies  :big grin: 


A poddasze to skosy (trudność aranżacji), schody (ja młoda jestem, a już kolana mi nie pozwalają na bieganie po nich), trudność w poprawnym ociepleniu (zdziwiłbyś się jak wiele osób nie wentyluje poprawnie wełny, którą skosy są ocieplone).

----------


## Myjk

> *Myjk* 
> Dlaczego nie polecasz poddasza użytkowego? I w jakim sensie wyeliminować kominy? Jak już wspomniałam jesteśmy kompletnie zieloni więc wszystkie sugestie są dla nas bardzo istotne


To takie przykre moje doświadczenia po 10 latach mieszkania w domu ze skosami. Oczywiście jak się wyprowadzałem z blokowiska, to o niczym innym nie marzyłem jak dom z poddaszem użytkowym.  :big tongue:  Pomimo, że są tu podwyższone skosy (zaczynają się na 1,60), to i tak często bolą w głowę, ograniczają powierzchnię czysto użytkową, a do tego wiążą się z moim największym koszmarem -- oknami połaciowymi. Okna połaciowe brudzą się na potęgę. U mnie po tygodniu od umycia nie ma praktycznie różnicy, znowu są brudne jak były przed myciem. Mycie natomiast jest wyjątkowo upierdliwe. Do tego jak pada deszcz generują kosmiczny hałas, a jak pada śnieg to widoczność ograniczają.  :big tongue:  Dlatego teraz buduję pełne piętro.

Kominy (wentylacyjne i spalinowe) warto wyeliminować na rzecz komfortowej wentylacji mechanicznej (zwaną dalej WM) co ograniczy także straty cieplne. Kominy są także zupełnie zbyteczne przy "czystym" ogrzewaniu prądem tudzież prądem z COPem (Pompa Ciepła, zwana dalej PC) oraz gazem (kotły gazowe z zamkniętą komorą nie wymagają wysokiego komina -- można zastosować wyrzut boczny). Tak, nie trudno zauważyć, że z obecnego domu mam również awersję do wszystkiego co pali się żywym ogniem...  :wink: 

Jeśli jesteście mocno zieloni  :wink:  to polecam również na etapie projektu wykonanie OZC (Obliczenia Zapotrzebowania Ciepła). Pozwolą one ocenić jakiej mocy źródło ciepła będzie potrzebne do ogrzania domu, ile dom skonsumuje energii (co można łatwo przełożyć na koszty w zależności od zastosowanego źródła ciepła), a także wprowadzić modyfikacje w projekcie aby tę moc/zapotrzebowanie zmniejszyć.

----------


## Don_Niki

Okej, teraz już kumam, to wszystko do przemyślenia  :smile: 
A powiedzcie mi proszę na jakiej podstawie wybieraliście ekipę budowlaną? Skąd braliście namiary? Czy były to firmy, których kontakty braliście z sieci i wtedy próbowaliście się z nimi dogadać, czy były to ekipy z polecenia? Nie wiem jak się do tego zabrać. Mieliśmy mieć ekipę która wykańczała dom szwagra, ale coś tam z nimi nie bardzo wyszło. 

Co myślicie o ściągnięciu np Górali na Pomorze? Dom będziemy budować my i drugi brat męża, więc roboty jest co niemiara. Chyba właśnie sobie uświadomiłam ogrom pracy jaki nas czeka  :smile:

----------


## Iscra

Szukanie przez neta słabo nam wychodziło  :sad:  Z głupa zadzwoniliśmy do znajomego dekarza, czy nie zna jakiejś sensownej ekipy. No i znał. I bingo  :wink:

----------


## Buczi

Ja swoją ekipę znalazłem na oferii.

Co prawda szukałem lokalnie, ale jakoś nie mogłem znaleźć takiej która by mi w 100% pasowała... Wiecie jak jest... cena/jakość  :wink:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

*Don_Niki* ekipę mozna poszukać na dwa sposoby (nie licząc wersji z polecenia od znajomego/rodziny). Pierwsza to przejechac się po budowach - może nawet uda się spotkać z inwestorem i uzyskać opinie na temat ekipy. Druga to przejechać się do najbliższej hurtowni budowlanej i popytać czy nie mogą kogoś polecić.

----------


## Myjk

Ja też ostatecznie poszedłem na Oferię. Przyszło sporo ofert, będę teraz weryfikować ceny oraz referencje. Jeden człowiek się zgłosił, chyba jakiś Ukrainiec, przysłał fotki domów które stawiał w okolicy -- były to m.in. takie kostki jak ja chcę budować.

----------


## MisiekNS

*mother_nature, Niechaj*  budowa w tempie TGV. Dziś leją fundamenty. 

Co do ekipy. To ciekawe z tą Oferią bo ja dostałem jedną ,,ofertę'' czyli maila z ceną. 
Sam zrobiłem zapytanie ofertowe i porozsyłałem do firm i ogłoszeń. 
Odpowiedziało kilka. Wybrałem te, które mi odpowiadały cenowo i merytorycznie i dopiero wśród nich zrobiłem rozeznanie w terenie.

----------


## Liliputek

*Don_Niki*  my mieliśmy górali, a budujemy w Krakowie - nie przyjechali, bo złapali cos na miejscu i im się jechac nie chciało. Generalnie u nas miały być 2 ekipy "na 100%", żadna nie przyjechała  :smile:   malopolsce jest duzy popyt na ekipy i oni przebieraja... ostatecznie mamy chyba też z gór, ale niskich  :big grin: 
każda ekipa była z polecenia... ale różnie z tym bywa  :smile: 
radzę tylko jedno, od razu podpisać umowę jak coś  :smile:

----------


## Pasqud

W środę zaczynam budowę.....

----------


## Myjk

Przeczytałem Twój rozwojowy dziennik i widzę, że też miałeś rozkminkę cenową z ekipami.  :wink:

----------


## Pasqud

> Przeczytałem Twój rozwojowy dziennik i widzę, że też miałeś rozkminkę cenową z ekipami.


Oj tak. Wreszcie uznałem, że jest to zbyt poważny temat i wykorzystałem wszystkie swoje kontakty towarzysko-zawodowe w celu organizacji tego bałaganu. Zobaczymy co z tego wyniknie....

----------


## Brzeszczot_33

Czekam na dokumenty z urzędu aby rozpocząć budowę  :sad: 
Projekt zamienny złożony 16 lutego, więc pewnie dopiero 16 marca dostanę decyzje?

----------


## Liliputek

> Czekam na dokumenty z urzędu aby rozpocząć budowę 
> Projekt zamienny złożony 16 lutego, więc pewnie dopiero 16 marca dostanę decyzje?


w sensie pozwolenie na budowę?  :smile: 
Nie pamiętam już jakie są ustawowe terminy.. ale wydaje mi się, że maksymalnie 2 miesiące..  :smile:  
jedna zyczę, by było szybko, sprawnie i bez potrzeby uzupełniania  :smile:

----------


## gaja2

Termin uzyskania pozwolenia - 60 dni od złożenia prawidłowo wypełnionego wniosku. To oznacza, ze jesli wniosek zawiera błędy, braki formalne, to ten okres liczy się dopiero od dnia usunięcia tych braków. Natomiast jeśli po upływie 65 dni nie otrzyma się pozwolenia, to na urząd powinna być nałożona kara. Oczywiście jeśli w tym czasie nie było wezwania do uzupełnienia wniosku.

----------


## Niechaj

to chyba jest 60 dni na uzyskanie decyzji o pozwoleniu + czas na uprawomocnienie tej decyzji, który się do tych 60/65 dni nie wlicza, bo to już nie zależy od urzędu - tak mi powiedziano w urzędzie. Może to więc trwać dłużej niż 2 miesiące, ale z tego co widać na forum to raczej rzadko się zdarza  :smile:

----------


## gaja2

Czas na uprawomocnienie się to chyba 14 dni, ale ten czas biegnie od daty wydania pozwolenia i to jest czas na ewentualne odwołania, w tym chyba również sąsiadów, którzy otrzymują pozwolenie do wiadomości. 
No właśnie, w wiekszości ludzie dostają szybciej...a ja już czekam 40 dni...buuuu  :sad:

----------


## Liliputek

aaa własnie zapomniałam, że jeszcze te 14 dni na uprawomocnienie... i pamiętam, że urząd czeka na potwierdzenie odbioru przez adresatów   :wink:  cos takiego mówiła Pani w urzędzie...

*gaja2* 40 dni to sporo..  :/

----------


## gaja2

> *gaja2* 40 dni to sporo..  :/


No właśnie...o wiele za długo :WTF:

----------


## mother_nature

To ja się nie wypowiem ile czekałam na PnB, żeby nie dołować  :wink:  A uprawomocnienie jest 14 dni od odbioru pisma przez ostatniego adresata a nie od wydania PnB. Tak że dopóki nie wrócą wszystkie zwrotki, urzędniczki nie chcą przybijać pieczątek ani rejestrować dziennika budowy.

U nas wczoraj było tak:


Szambo jako pierwsze pojawiło się na działce  :smile:

----------


## Niechaj

> Czas na uprawomocnienie się to chyba 14 dni, ale ten czas biegnie od daty wydania pozwolenia i to jest czas na ewentualne odwołania, w tym chyba również sąsiadów, którzy otrzymują pozwolenie do wiadomości. 
> No właśnie, w wiekszości ludzie dostają szybciej...a ja już czekam 40 dni...buuuu


Niestety nie tak - 14 dni na uprawomocnienie decyzji o PnB liczy się od daty ostatniej zwrotki od stron zainteresowanych (właścicieli sąsiednich działek, zarządcy drogi itp) - przez to czek(ał)am prawie 3 miesiące na prawomocne PnB  :wink:  Po drodze też trzeba czekać na zwrotki od "sąsiadów" - po wysłaniu przez urząd pisma informującego o wszczęciu postępowania - jeśli dostałaś już takie pismo, to powinno być już z górki, bo zwrotki + 2 tyg od zwrotek i powinna być decyzja  :smile:

----------


## gaja2

O kurczę....to mnie uświadomiłyście! Nie dostałam niestety jeszcze pisma informującego o wszczęciu postępowania; czyli jest jeszcze gorzej, niz myślałam  :sad:  Wprawdzie z sąsiadami nie powinno być problemu, bo ich znamy i możemy to jakoś przyśpieszyć,  ale wygląda na to, że jeszcze z miesiąc poczekamy...

----------


## Liliputek

*mother_nature*  właśnie miałam pytać czy to szambo?  :big grin:  ale potem doczytałam post. Hmm zapomniałam, że my też musimy pomyśleć o szambie  :big grin: 

no własnie wiedziałam, że coś jest z tymi zwrotkami, z tym, że my mieliśmy pozwolenie na budowę, do którego robilismy projekt zastępczy i ponować panie czekały wtedy na zwrotki stron, którą była gmina. Ciekawe, czy faktycznie wtedy nie wysyła się już do sąsiadów? nie wiem...

----------


## mother_nature

Do wszystkich stron za każdym razem idą pisma, poza wezwaniem do uzupełnienia dokumentacji, a dokładniej "postanowieniem nałożenia na inwestora obowiązku uzupełnienia dokumentacji".

Ewa, może zadzwoń do starostwa i zapytaj na jakim etapie jest Twój projekt oraz kto prowadzi Twoją sprawę. Wtedy kontaktujesz się już wyłącznie z tą osobą.

----------


## monkasta

Dzień dobry Wszystkim.
To i ja się zapisuje do tego wątku
Zamierzamy ruszyć z budową w kwietniu. Jesteśmy na etapie załatwiania kredytu  :sad:  jak ja nie cierpię tego słowa  :sad:  
Nasz projekt to ,,Kordelia" z biura Dobredomy  -  odbicie lustrzane
http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/kordelia/lustro/
Działka wąska 16m szerokości 39m długości.
Zmiany wprowadzone na poddaszu. Przerobiony jeden pokój na łazienkę 10m , a z łazienki i części pokoju zrobiona garderoba i pralnia.
To tak w skrócie.
Po Waszych postach chcemy obliczyć Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło. Choć przyznam,że na razie nie mam pojęcia jak to zrobić :smile:

----------


## gaja2

> Do wszystkich stron za każdym razem idą pisma, poza wezwaniem do uzupełnienia dokumentacji, a dokładniej "postanowieniem nałożenia na inwestora obowiązku uzupełnienia dokumentacji".
> 
> Ewa, może zadzwoń do starostwa i zapytaj na jakim etapie jest Twój projekt oraz kto prowadzi Twoją sprawę. Wtedy kontaktujesz się już wyłącznie z tą osobą.


Ja nawet dobrze wiem, kto prowadzi sprawę,  jesteśmy w kontakcie z tą osobą, ale to nic nie pomoże... w pewnym sensie trudności obiektywne w starostwie - jeden pracownik nagle trafił do szpitala (kolega męża zresztą),  a pozostali są w związku  z tym bardzo obciążeni pracą. za to dziwna sprawa - powiedzieli nam dzisiaj, że nie będą wysyłać pism do sąsiadów :ohmy:  Nic już z tego nie rozumiem. 
Za to kanalizacja się robi! Mąz podpisał dzisiaj umowę, będzie to nas kosztowało 2800.

----------


## Bejaro

> Ja nawet dobrze wiem, kto prowadzi sprawę,  jesteśmy w kontakcie z tą osobą, ale to nic nie pomoże... w pewnym sensie trudności obiektywne w starostwie - jeden pracownik nagle trafił do szpitala (kolega męża zresztą),  a pozostali są w związku  z tym bardzo obciążeni pracą. za to dziwna sprawa - powiedzieli nam dzisiaj, że nie będą wysyłać pism do sąsiadów Nic już z tego nie rozumiem. 
> Za to kanalizacja się robi! Mąz podpisał dzisiaj umowę, będzie to nas kosztowało 2800.


Bo teraz jak urząd uzna że inwestycja nie oddziałuje na działki sąsiednie to nie trzeba powiadamiać.

----------


## Myjk

> Dzień dobry Wszystkim.
> To i ja się zapisuje do tego wątku
> Zamierzamy ruszyć z budową w kwietniu. Jesteśmy na etapie załatwiania kredytu  jak ja nie cierpię tego słowa  
> Nasz projekt to ,,Kordelia" z biura Dobredomy  -  odbicie lustrzane
> http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/kordelia/lustro/
> Działka wąska 16m szerokości 39m długości.
> Zmiany wprowadzone na poddaszu. Przerobiony jeden pokój na łazienkę 10m , a z łazienki i części pokoju zrobiona garderoba i pralnia.
> To tak w skrócie.
> Po Waszych postach chcemy obliczyć Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło. Choć przyznam,że na razie nie mam pojęcia jak to zrobić


Fajny ten domek, wąsko na działce i przez to wyjątkowo wąsko w garażu.  :sad:  Ale skoro podoba Wam się nowoczesny styl, to nie lepiej już zrobić pełne piętro? Na skosach jednak sporo się zyskuje powierzchni użytkowej.

OZC można zrobić samemu (są programy, ale to dosyć skomplikowany proces) albo zlecić audytorowi za $.

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Własny dom... Ile trzeba bedzie przejść zanim bedzie można się wprowadzić?
Dziś mija ostateczny termin zakończenia adaptacji naszego projektu... Ach, dlaczego nie dopisałem w umowie klauzuli obniżenia ceny za opóźnienia? 
Jutro starostwo jest dłużej otwarte, w planach mieliśmy złożenie projektu, a tu trzeba to odroczyć. To czekanie jest najgorsze.

----------


## Myjk

Mam to samo.  :wink:  Też miałem mieć projekt do końca marca i.... Ja nawet klauzuli nie mam jak spisać, bo szwagier rysuje projekt dla swojej siostrzyczki. Może Oni są w zmowie, bo żona to się nie chce budować wcale. :> Zdrada!  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

> Mam to samo.  Też miałem mieć projekt do końca marca i.... Ja nawet klauzuli nie mam jak spisać, bo szwagier rysuje projekt dla swojej siostrzyczki. Może Oni są w zmowie, bo żona to się nie chce budować wcale. :> Zdrada!


poganiać nie wypada  :big grin: 

*monkasta*  bardzo ładny dom  :smile:  mąż chciał sam zrobić OZC, ale się poddał.. polecam zlecenie i zapłacenie  :wink:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Ja poganiam, ale delikatnie, bo dobra współpraca może jeszcze być potrzebna  :wink:

----------


## Bejaro

Budując ciągle się na coś czeka"

Papiery dłużą się strasznie.

Kredyt jeśli jest

Ekipy 

Pogodę 

Przyłącza.

Wyceny

Poprawki 

Reklamacje.

Ja teraz czekam na kasę na koniec wykończenia.

Papiery do zakończenia.

Proszę o uzupełnienie,ale każdy inwestor musi przez to przejść oby tych punktów do czekania było jak najmniej,ale przynajmniej 3 to na bank się znajdą.

Czekam z utęsknieniem na wolny czas od budowy.

----------


## Katy_PL

No niestety... Trzeba czekac na wszystko... 

Bejaro - niezle podsumowanie :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Tak, opóźnień może być/będzie na pewno dużo, ale pomimo takiej świadomości i tak denerwują jak już się pojawiają  :wink:

----------


## jankes789

Czy orientujecie się coś w temacie podwyższenia cen materiałów budowlanych w najbliższym czasie?

----------


## mother_nature

A z jakiej okazji miałyby wzrosnąć? Rozpoczęcia sezonu budowlanego? Styro pewnie zdrożeje. Normalne jest, że w ciągu roku są wahania cen, ale i tak co skład to inna cena, trzeba szukać najtańszych.

----------


## kejsu

To ja też się przywitam. 
Mam już działkę, na południe od Wrocławia, projekt Dom w Losanach po niewielkich przeróbkach.. i mam nadzieję, że jeszcze w marcu uda mi się wystartować  :smile:

----------


## seni

Witam wszyskich :big grin: 
Działka jest, czekamy na projekt (ma być jutro) i na mapkę od geodety.
Oczywiście chcielibyśmy wystartować jak najszybciej, ale pewnie papierologia nas spowolni.
Nasz projekt http://archetyp.pl/projekt_endo_2/
W sumie zmian praktycznie nie planujemy (jedynie na papierze, bo MPZP wymaga poddasza a my chcemy parterówkę), ale chętnie posłucham uwag dot. projektu  :Smile:

----------


## Liliputek

jest nas coraz więcej!  :smile:  witamy  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

Sezon budowlany się zaczął  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz P.

Dziś miałem startować z murowaniem ścian fundamentowych, niestety znowu spadł śnieg i dalej pada.

Składam petycję o natychmiastowe nadejście suchej wiosny. Kto za?

----------


## mother_nature

Ja!! Bujam się z pogodą i nie wiem kiedy mam kopać i zalewać ławy  :Mad: 

U mnie dziś na szczęście bez śniegu, za to padał gdy tyczyliśmy fundamenty. "Wesoło" było   :Mad:

----------


## Myjk

U mnie piękne słońce. Aż roletę musiałem zaciągnąć, bo mi karczycho się zagotowało. Jeszcze chwila i trzeba będzie klimatyzator odpalać...  :wink:

----------


## Iscra

U mnie słonko! Tylko co z tego, jak PnB jeszcze niet ;P (ma być w następnym tygodniu)

----------


## Tomasz P.

Często tak bywa, że najlepsza pogoda do budowania jest w okresie biurokratycznym. Jednaj jeżeli chodzi o wystartowanie budowy to zawsze znajdzie się coś co opóźni. Pogoda, ekipa lub bank.  Brrrrrrrrr.

----------


## mother_nature

A Wy co? Na wspólnych wczasach w Hiszpanii?  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

Chyba nie. Już przywiało chmury.  :big tongue:

----------


## Liliputek

dokładnie tak jest... jak jesień była super, to u nas ekipa się się wysypała, teraz ekipa jest ale pogoda taka sobie, chociaż pracują  :smile: 
Juz ich nawet raz śnieżyca złapała...

----------


## MisiekNS

Na południu pogoda idealna na budowanie.
U mnie przerwa w pracach...ludzie oszaleli na punkcie ytonga energo i jest dostępny tylko na zmówienie.

----------


## mother_nature

Też się na niego zdecydowałeś? Robisz ocieplenie czy rezygnujesz?

----------


## Iscra

Ekhm... Głupie pytanie  :big grin: 

Do bloczków fundamentowych używacie gotowej zaprawy czy betoniara w ruch, piasek i cement?  :big grin: 

Jeśli gotowej - jakie wychodzi zużycie, ile worków trzeba? :>

----------


## mother_nature

U nas betoniara pójdzie w ruch.
Znajomi przywozili zaprawę z betoniarni.

----------


## MisiekNS

*mother_nature* Tak, na energo 24. Do tego miała iść 20 grafitowego styropianu. Ale nie wiem czy to nie przesada...

----------


## ManiaBar

Mamy podpisywać umowę z firmą budowlaną. Rozpoczęcie budowy w maju. Wykonawca życzy sobie zaliczkę, przy podpisaniu umowy, w wysokości 30% wartości całości wynagrodzenia. Czy u Was też pierwsza wpłata była tak wysoka? Do budowy jeszcze dwa miesiące.

----------


## Iscra

U mnie zero zaliczek, płatność po wykonaniu danego etapu. Ale materiały po mojej stronie. Czasem tylko będą załatwiane przez wykonawcę, jeśli ma gdzieś fajne zniżki - ale tak czy siak na moje konto.

----------


## Myjk

Absolutnie nie zgodziłbym się na zaliczkę, szczególne taką ogromną! Ew. na transze po wykonaniu konkretnych etapów. Swoją drogą, dostałem kolejną wycenę na wykonanie domu, z materiałami. SSO 180 tys. netto (bez pokrycia dachowego), Stan Dew. 440 tys. zł. czyli 480 tys. brutto (z VAT 8%). Z byka spadli.

----------


## mother_nature

Zaliczkę? A za co? Jeszcze nic nie zrobił a już kasę chce?

----------


## Liliputek

> U mnie zero zaliczek, płatność po wykonaniu danego etapu. Ale materiały po mojej stronie. Czasem tylko będą załatwiane przez wykonawcę, jeśli ma gdzieś fajne zniżki - ale tak czy siak na moje konto.


u mnie tak samo, zero zaliczek... na co im? na paliwo?  :smile: 

*Myjk* wow... niezła wycena, 440 tys.. nie wiem, ale twój projekt nie wydawał się skomplikowany i drogi wg mnie  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

To prawda -- i to ceny bez źródła ciepła. Czyli jeszcze około 20 tys. trzeba dorzucić.  :sad:  Ja sobie oszacowałem, że 180 tys. brutto (8% VAT) maks. SSO z pokryciem dachowym powinno kosztować i to już z marżą za materiały. Deweloperskiego jeszcze nie liczyłem, bo nadal czekam na PROJEKT!  :big tongue:  Po analizach mocno zastanawiam się nad wspomnianym stropem Granordu, bo szwagra wykładowca z uczelni się pozytywnie wypowiedział o stropach sprężanych. Poza tym strop ten jest znacznie tańszy. 10 tys. zł piechotą nie chodzi.

----------


## Liliputek

*Myjk*  powiem Ci, my narazie wydaliśmy 37 200 zł, za przygotowanie działki (garaż, ogrodzenie, drogę) i mamy fundamenty, ściany piwnicy (no wykop był też), stal na całość. Bez betonu bo czekam na rozliczenie no i bez robocizny ekipy... więc dojdzie beton, silikaty i cały dach. 
Notuję wszystko skrupulatnie  :big grin:  każdy wkręt... a nawet wliczyłam kombinezon budowlany męża  :big grin:

----------


## Myjk

Ale szacunkowo policzyliście koszty do SSO z pokryciem?

W wycenie dostałem także ofertę na PC, gruntowa z wymiennikiem poziomym, moc 10kW, cena standardowo 39 900 zł netto  :wink:  Eh.

----------


## Liliputek

> Ale szacunkowo policzyliście koszty do SSO z pokryciem?
> 
> W wycenie dostałem także ofertę na PC, gruntowa z wymiennikiem poziomym, moc 10kW, cena standardowo 39 900 zł netto  Eh.


tak, szacunkowo wyliczyliśmy ok. 240 tys, ale wszędzie brałam ceny maksymalne znalezione na internecie  :smile:  zobaczymy jaka będzie prawda...

----------


## Myjk

> tak, szacunkowo wyliczyliśmy ok. 240 tys, ale wszędzie brałam ceny maksymalne znalezione na internecie  zobaczymy jaka będzie prawda...


Oraz z VAT 23% bo kupujecie sami -- ja szacowałem z VAT 8% i ew. jakąśtam prowizją   :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

> Oraz z VAT 23% bo kupujecie sami -- ja szacowałem z VAT 8% i ew. jakąśtam prowizją


tak, wszędzie brałam brutto. Chciaz okazało się, że beton jest na 8%.. bo to usługi betonowania w budownictwe jednorodzinnym.

----------


## Pasqud

No to ja oficjalnie - budowa rozpoczęta. Dwa lata miną jak z bicza strzelił  :wink:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Widzę,  że dziś Myjk dostał "okazyjną" ofertę. Nie ma się co zastanawiać tylko już płacić... Przy takich cenach to chyba cześć idzie na fundację wsparcia szefa ekipy  :wink:  

A ja mam w garści swój projekt po adaptacji!  :big grin: 
Przeglądam i sprawdzam. Jak nie znajdę znaczących problemów to jutro jadę do starostwa i znów będę mógł... czekać    jeeeee  :wink:

----------


## gaja2

> No to ja oficjalnie - budowa rozpoczęta. Dwa lata miną jak z bicza strzelił


No to ja oficjalnie gratuluję  :smile:

----------


## jankes789

> To prawda -- i to ceny bez źródła ciepła. Czyli jeszcze około 20 tys. trzeba dorzucić.  Ja sobie oszacowałem, że 180 tys. brutto (8% VAT) maks. SSO z pokryciem dachowym powinno kosztować i to już z marżą za materiały. Deweloperskiego jeszcze nie liczyłem, bo nadal czekam na PROJEKT!  Po analizach mocno zastanawiam się nad wspomnianym stropem Granordu, bo szwagra wykładowca z uczelni się pozytywnie wypowiedział o stropach sprężanych. Poza tym strop ten jest znacznie tańszy. 10 tys. zł piechotą nie chodzi.


180 tyż. zł za SSO chyba coś drogo... z dachówką ceramiczną ?

----------


## gaja2

No to mamy PnB!  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

> No to mamy PnB!


super!! gratuluje  :smile:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

> No to mamy PnB!


Gratuluję! Teraz już wszystko w Waszych rękach  :Smile:  

Ja dziś oddałem projekt do starostwa... Oby wszystko tam pasowało  :wink:

----------


## gaja2

Dziękuję Liliputku!



> Gratuluję! Teraz już wszystko w Waszych rękach 
> 
> Ja dziś oddałem projekt do starostwa... Oby wszystko tam pasowało


Dziękuję i Tobie też zyczę,  aby starostwo spojrzało przychylnym okiem!  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

My tu gadu-gadu, a ja się coraz poważniej zastanawiam czy zamiast się budować nie spieprzać z tego kraju...  :big tongue:  Podobno w Australii jest bardzo fajnie.

----------


## Liliputek

Moja koleżanka wyjechała do Australii, jest badzo fajnie  :smile:  łatwo się żyje. Ale bardzo trudno dostać wizę... niestety.

----------


## Myjk

Też mamy znajomą w Australii i sobie chwali życie. Jeszcze skandynawia fajny kierunek, mają coś co mnie kręci - wsparcie dla aut elektrycznych (taka Tesla to jedno z moich przyziemnych celów tzw. życiowych tuż po domu) - ale języków nie jestem w stanie zdzierżyć. Druga sprawa, zimę toleruję, uwielbiam narty, ale jednak nie w takiej ilości jak tam mają...

----------


## Pasqud

W Australii cudowny brak poprawności politycznej jest. A Skandynawia to ekhem ekhem...  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz P.

> Ekhm... Głupie pytanie 
> 
> Do bloczków fundamentowych używacie gotowej zaprawy czy betoniara w ruch, piasek i cement? 
> 
> Jeśli gotowej - jakie wychodzi zużycie, ile worków trzeba? :>


Ogólnie najtaniej wychodzi z betoniary. 
Ja natomiast będę używał głównie zaprawy właśnie z niej, jednak podczas krótkich wyskoków na  budowę (1-2 godzinki murowania) będę stosował zaprawę murarską w workach. Oszczędność czasu się zrównają z kosztem materiału. (worek zaprawy murarskiej od 5,5 do 15 zł) 
Znajomy polecał mi także zakup zaprawy w betoniarni (min kręcą 1m3). Wystarczy zbić skrzynię z desek, wyłożyć ją folią, dodatkowo zalać od góry wodą. W tedy mamy zapas i około 3-4 dni na jej zużycie. Opłacalne o ile masz wydajną ekipę  :big grin:  . 
Pozdrawiam 
Tomasz

P.S.
Zużycie zaprawy murarskiej w worku (25kg + 4 litry H2O) na 1m2 ściany z bloczków betonowych (38 x 24 x 12 cm) to około 1,5 worka. Oczywiście jest to przybliżona wartość dla spoiny o grubości 2 cm.

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Macie może namiar na kogoś kto oblicza OZC w rozsądnej cenie?

----------


## wera.1989

mhm ja tez bym potrzebowała

----------


## Iscra

> P.S.
> Zużycie zaprawy murarskiej w worku (25kg + 4 litry H2O) na 1m2 ściany z bloczków betonowych (38 x 24 x 12 cm) to około 1,5 worka. Oczywiście jest to przybliżona wartość dla spoiny o grubości 2 cm.


O urwał... No choćbym miała betoniarę wynająć to wyjdzie mi spooooro taniej. Mam prawie 400 mkw ścian fundamentowych ;P Dzięki  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz P.

Nową betoniarkę kupisz już od 500 zł.

----------


## mother_nature

A używkę do 500  :smile:  Zależy od pojemności.

----------


## Iscra

Uff  :wink: 

I się pioruńsko machnęłam xD Ścian fundamentowych mam 200 mkw ;P Podałam 400 bo siedzę myślami w hydroizolacjach, a tam maluje się z obu stron, więc i powierzchnia 2x większa...  :big grin:

----------


## ciupaq

> Macie może namiar na kogoś kto oblicza OZC w rozsądnej cenie?





> mhm ja tez bym potrzebowała


Tu na forum znajdziecie kolegę Asolt.

polecam,

----------


## Liliputek

nooo jutro u nas kończą piwnicę  :smile:  wylewają strop i koniec  :smile:  potem już same przyjemności  :big grin:

----------


## MisiekNS

A u mnie się mury pną do góry!!

----------


## Liliputek

> A u mnie się mury pną do góry!!


 :wiggle:  to mnie bardzo cieszy!! mimo, że nie moja budowa  :smile: 
powinno im szybko iść z ytongami chyba, bo lekki i fajny w obróbce material  :smile:

----------


## MisiekNS

W nieco innych (budowlanych) słowach ale stwierdzili, że bardzo dobre bloczki. Trzymają wymiary, ładnie prowadzą pion itd. U innych budują przeważnie z Solbetu i twierdzą, że nie ma porównania. To taka uwaga dla zastanawiających się nad wyborem materiału.

----------


## Myjk

Jest szansa, że Silka ma tak samo jak Ytong skoro ten sam producent.  :wink:

----------


## cob_ra

> Jest szansa, że Silka ma tak samo jak Ytong skoro ten sam producent.


I nie mylisz się, tak jest. U mnie ściana z Ytong i Silka jest przewiązana w paru miejscach i wszystko trzyma fason.

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Ciekawe porównanie Solbetu i Ytonga. Nawet bym powiedział, że zastanawiające... Wymiary Solbetu mieszczą się +-1mm, więc nie wiem jak mogą nie trzymać pionów. Tutaj raczej ma znaczenie sposób klejenia i aktualny 'pion' budowlańców  :wink:

----------


## mother_nature

> powinno im szybko iść z ytongami chyba, bo lekki i fajny w obróbce material


Czy lekki to nie wiem, 22 kg waży 1 bloczek, przynajmniej ten, z którego ja budować będę  :wink:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

> Czy lekki to nie wiem, 22 kg waży 1 bloczek, przynajmniej ten, z którego ja budować będę


22kg to nie jest najgorzej, są materiały dwa razy cięższe  :wink:  




> Tu na forum znajdziecie kolegę Asolt.
> 
> polecam,


Dziękuję!

----------


## Liliputek

> Ciekawe porównanie Solbetu i Ytonga. Nawet bym powiedział, że zastanawiające... Wymiary Solbetu mieszczą się +-1mm, więc nie wiem jak mogą nie trzymać pionów. Tutaj raczej ma znaczenie sposób klejenia i aktualny 'pion' budowlańców


myślę, że czasem może zdarzyć sie felerna partia..  :smile: 

*mother_nature* którego Ytonga uzywacie, że jest tak ciężki?  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

*Liliputku* PP4/06.

*Łukasz*, gdyby materiał na ściany był 2 x cięższy, to już by wykluczało samodzielną budowę. Te 22 kg jeszcze dźwignę  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

*mother_nature*  faktycznie 22kg! duzo... biorac pod uwagę, że ytongi zazwyczaj są postrzegane jako lekkie, a silikaty jak ciężkie. tymczasem mój silikat 17,5 kg lub 21 kg, bo nabrałam wątpliwości czy wybrać N24 czy NP24...
to N24


a to NP24

----------


## Iscra

A ja myślę o N24e, bo najtańszy  :big grin:

----------


## Liliputek

> A ja myślę o N24e, bo najtańszy


hmmm u nas tego nie ma w ofercie..  :big grin:  ale wyglądem zbliżony do N24  :wink: 
zastanawiaja mnie tylko te otwory, bo kolega ma pustaka z wieloma dziurami i jak wbije kołek to on się za niedlugo wyrabia i "chodzi" w tej ścianie  :Confused: 

nie wiem po co zaczęłam to rozkminiać  :big grin:  miałam juz jasną wizję...

----------


## Iscra

> hmmm u nas tego nie ma w ofercie..  ale wyglądem zbliżony do N24 
> zastanawiaja mnie tylko te otwory, bo kolega ma pustaka z wieloma dziurami i jak wbije kołek to on się za niedlugo wyrabia i "chodzi" w tej ścianie 
> 
> nie wiem po co zaczęłam to rozkminiać  miałam juz jasną wizję...


Ej, ale kolega ma ceramikę, nie silikata?

----------


## Liliputek

*Iscra* który kolega? ja mam silikata z grupy silikaty, zakład Klucze (o ile dobrze pamiętam). Tylko, że jestem koleżanką  :big grin: 

aaaaa juz wiem!! matko, gdzie jest moja inteligencja?!

tak kolega ma ceramikę  :big grin: 
może ceramika się bardziej kruszy?

----------


## Iscra

> *Iscra* który kolega? ja mam silikata z grupy silikaty, zakład Klucze (o ile dobrze pamiętam). Tylko, że jestem koleżanką 
> 
> aaaaa juz wiem!! matko, gdzie jest moja inteligencja?!
> 
> tak kolega ma ceramikę 
> może ceramika się bardziej kruszy?


 :rotfl:  :rotfl:  Koleżanko kochana, spokojnie, płci Ci nie zmieniam  :big lol: 

No właśnie też mam takie wrażenie, że to wina materiału. Nie słyszałam o problemach z kołkami w silikatach, nawet tych drążonych. Natomiast przy ceramice to wiele osób mówiło, ze się kruszy i mocowanie czegoś w ścianie to mordęga.

----------


## Buczi

To ja troszkę z innej beczki..

Mam zagwozdkę odnośnie budowy kominów palnych, ale może zacznę od objaśnienia sytuacji...

Od samego początku planuje jakieś bezobsługowe źródło energii. Po wielu godzinach spędzonych na różnych forach i kalkulacjach kosztów eksploatacji wybór padł na pompę ciepła PW a dokładniej Panasonica Aquarea (jeszcze dokładnie nie wiem którego ponieważ nie wykonywałem OZC). W związku z tym teoretycznie komin jest mi zbędny, jednak do tej pory planowałem takowy wybudować ze względu na możliwość budowy kominka oraz jakieś alternatywy dla pompy (skąd pomysł na alternatywę? Mieszkam na prowincji gdzie wg. większości jedynym słusznym i tanim ogrzewaniem jest węgiel/ekogroszek, dlatego każdy z kim rozmawiam twierdzi że lepiej żebym wybudował komin ponieważ pompa powietrzna nie da rady i będę miał problem bez komina.

Czy są tu osoby które planują pompę pw i nie planują budowy komina?

----------


## Iscra

> To ja troszkę z innej beczki..
> 
> Mam zagwozdkę odnośnie budowy kominów palnych, ale może zacznę od objaśnienia sytuacji...
> 
> Od samego początku planuje jakieś bezobsługowe źródło energii. Po wielu godzinach spędzonych na różnych forach i kalkulacjach kosztów eksploatacji wybór padł na pompę ciepła PW a dokładniej Panasonica Aquarea (jeszcze dokładnie nie wiem którego ponieważ nie wykonywałem OZC). W związku z tym teoretycznie komin jest mi zbędny, jednak do tej pory planowałem takowy wybudować ze względu na możliwość budowy kominka oraz jakieś alternatywy dla pompy (skąd pomysł na alternatywę? Mieszkam na prowincji gdzie wg. większości jedynym słusznym i tanim ogrzewaniem jest węgiel/ekogroszek, dlatego każdy z kim rozmawiam twierdzi że lepiej żebym wybudował komin ponieważ pompa powietrzna nie da rady i będę miał problem bez komina.
> 
> Czy są tu osoby które planują pompę pw i nie planują budowy komina?


Poczytaj dziennik Pusi. Ma pompę powietrzną, mieszka praktycznie w górach (zimniej i śnieżniej niż w większości kraju), a nawet przy największych mrozach jeszcze jej się grzałki elektryczne w pompie nie załączyły...  :smile:  W Skandynawii pompy powietrzne dają radę, a u nas by nie dały?  :big grin:  Dobrze zaizoluj dom i żaden komin do szczęścia nie będzie Ci potrzebny.

----------


## Myjk

> Czy są tu osoby które planują pompę pw i nie planują budowy komina?


Ja planuję budowę bez kominów. Co prawda będę instalować pompę gruntową, bo mam z nią związane pewne plany, których nie da się zrealizować na pompie powietrznej, ale gdyby nie to, to pewnie instalowałbym powietrzną. Oczywiście też bez kominów. Jaki dom chcesz budować, wielkość, parametry ocieplenia, etc.?

----------


## Iscra

Tak sobie myślę... Będę tyle gadać o tej pompie to sama ją postawię...  :big tongue:

----------


## Buczi

> Ja planuję budowę bez kominów. Co prawda będę instalować pompę gruntową, bo mam z nią związane pewne plany, których nie da się zrealizować na pompie powietrznej, ale gdyby nie to, to pewnie instalowałbym powietrzną. Oczywiście bez kominów. Jaki dom chcesz budować, wielkość, parametry ocieplenia, etc.?


Już gdzieś tutaj wcześniej się "chwaliłem", ale wrzucę jeszcze raz  :smile: 

Projekt to Dm w tawułach (g2) http://archon.pl/projekty-domow/proj...m65e217b3338d8

Jeśli chodzi o adaptację to będzie bez większych zmian. Budowę planujemy z h+h 30cm + 15cm styro. Wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacją, więc kominów wentylacyjnych nie będzie na 100%. Zastanawiam się jedynie nad tym palnym... Szczerze mówiąc kominka nie planuje i raczej planował nigdy nie będę(uraz do palenia spowodowany mieszkaniem od dziecka w domu z piecem węglowym). 

Mam nadzieję że uda mi się zmniejszyć(w ostateczności utrzymać) wskaźnik Eu podany w projekcie. Jak już pisałem wcześniej OZC jeszcze nie wykonywałem i na dobrą sprawę nie wiem dokładnie kiedy najlepiej jest go wykonać ponieważ nie posiadam jeszcze zbyt wielu szczegółów (mam tu na mysli współczynniki okien, drzwi itp).

----------


## Buczi

> Co prawda będę instalować pompę gruntową, bo mam z nią związane pewne plany,


Zdradzisz troszkę więcej szczegółów?

----------


## Liliputek

> Tak sobie myślę... Będę tyle gadać o tej pompie to sama ją postawię...


my nadal nie wykluczamy... ale zobaczymy jak sprawdzi się u nas bufor  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Zdradzisz troszkę więcej szczegółów?


Ja już wcześniej pisałem, że nie będzie u mnie kominów, będzie tylko pompa (ew. biokominek w salonie do sporadycznego uruchomienia), ale ponieważ żona nie wierzy że PC działa i podoła, to w kotłowni zainstaluję mały piecyk gazowy (z komorą zamkniętą, w więc nie wymagający wysokiego komina, a jedynie wyrzut boczny) na gaz propan-butan z typowej butli do kuchenek (11kg). Wątpię aby to było kiedykolwiek użyte, ale żony spokojne nerwy są bezcenne.  :wink: 

Pompę gruntową chcę wykorzystać, prócz do grzania CO/CWU w zimie, także do chłodzenia w lato i równoczesnego grzania CWU i basenu ogrodowego. Nie da się tego osiągnąć na powietrznej, bo tam odbywa się w jednym czasie tylko grzanie, albo tylko chłodzenie (a to zazwyczaj wykluczy możliwość pracy tylko w drugiej taryfie). O ile w ogóle pompa powietrzna ma funkcję chłodzenia, za którą zazwyczaj trzeba dopłacić. Przy gruntowej funkcja chłodzenia nie będzie potrzebna, bo wszystko odbywać się będzie na poziomie instalacji hydraulicznej. 

Na parametrze Ep się nie opieraj, warto zrobić dokładne wyliczenia OZC. Można poprosić o założenie "średnich" parametrów dla okien, a potem poddać to analizie.

----------


## Buczi

Własnie ten pomysł z małym piecykiem gazowym zasilany butlą mi się spodobał i tez się nad czymś takim zastanawiam na wypadek zaniku prądu, który w moim rejonie się zdarza... może nie za często, ale bywały już przypadki że nie było go cały dzień.

Masz już może jakiś konkretny model upatrzony tego piecyka?

----------


## Myjk

Ja upatrzyłem sobie taki: http://allegro.pl/podgrzewacz-gazowy...047181890.html aczkolwiek jest jeszcze parę innych modeli o tak małej mocy. No i będę szukać używanego, a nie nowego. One są oczywiście przeznaczone niby do CWU, ale przy mocy 6kW spokojnie starczą. Wszak brak prądu nie znaczy, że w domu będą maksymalne straty -- zazwyczaj prądu nie ma z powodu wiatrów czy mokrego śniegu (a wtedy lodowato zazwyczaj nie jest). Trzeba też pamiętać, że jednodniowy brak prądu nie spowoduje marznięcia domowników. Myślę, że dwie doby w domu z takimi parametrami akumulacyjnymi bez grzania da się spokojnie wytrzymać.

Aha, no i trzeba pamiętać, że należy piecykowi gazowemu zapewnić zasilanie akumulatorowe, jak i WM. Też gdzieś zapodawałem "zasilacz" (edit, znalazłem http://allegro.pl/zasilacz-do-kotla-...663974289.html ) do którego można podpiąć zwykłe akumulatory samochodowe. Taki bardziej profesjonalny UPS.

----------


## Buczi

> Ja upatrzyłem sobie taki: http://allegro.pl/podgrzewacz-gazowy...047181890.html aczkolwiek jest jeszcze parę innych modeli o tak małej mocy. No i będę szukać używanego, a nie nowego. One są oczywiście przeznaczone niby do CWU, ale przy mocy 6kW spokojnie starczą. Wszak brak prądu nie znaczy, że w domu będą maksymalne straty -- zazwyczaj prądu nie ma z powodu wiatrów czy mokrego śniegu (a wtedy lodowato zazwyczaj nie jest). Trzeba też pamiętać, że jednodniowy brak prądu nie spowoduje marznięcia domowników. Myślę, że dwie doby w domu z takimi parametrami akumulacyjnymi bez grzania da się spokojnie wytrzymać.
> 
> Aha, no i trzeba pamiętać, że należy piecykowi gazowemu zapewnić zasilanie akumulatorowe, jak i WM. Też gdzieś zapodawałem "zasilacz" (edit, znalazłem http://allegro.pl/zasilacz-do-kotla-...663974289.html ) do którego można podpiąć zwykłe akumulatory samochodowe. Taki bardziej profesjonalny UPS.



Mam jeszcze jedno pytanko..

Na jakim etapie wykonywaliście u siebie OZC?

Zgodzę się z Tobą, że czasowe zaniki prądu nie spowodują strasznych spadków komfortu, jednak podobnie jak w Twoim przypadku chodzi bardziej o efekt psychologiczny :wink:

----------


## MisiekNS

*Buczi* OZC na etapie projektu.

----------


## Myjk

Ja wykonywałem w zasadzie na etapie szkicu. Tak po prawdzie to próbowałem na szkicu (już w kwietniu 2015), bo audytor odmówił wykonania obliczeń na podstawie samego szkicu (inna sprawa, ze szkic pokrywa się w ponad 95% z projektem). Ostatecznie obliczenia zostały wykonane w tym roku na podstawie rzutów technicznych i "dopisanymi" (czyli założonymi) wysokościami pomieszczeń, bo nie miałem (i nadal nie mam sic!) elewacji, przekrojów, itd. W międzyczasie postarałem się także o wyceny okien -- ich parametry zostały uwzględnione w obliczeniach. Ceny okien mnie satysfakcjonują, parametry też, więc tak zostanie.

----------


## Przemek&A

Witam wszystkich,

Planowane rozpoczęcie budowy - koniec 2016, 
Obecnie, finalizowanie zakupu działki oraz poświęcanie każdej wolnej chwili na przegląd rozwiązań budowlanych,

Na ten moment - koncepcja projektu indywiduwalnego, parterowego, z płaskim dachem (MPZP na szczęście dopuszcza takie rozwiązanie), ok 110 - 120 m użytkowej oraz doklejany, nieogrzewany garaż

Buczi - też planuję PC bez kominka

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Ja miałem stawiać ekogroszek... Ale taki plan miałem tylko do momentu zaglebienia się w temat budowy  :Smile:  
Wykreslilem komin w kotłowni i mam pomieszczenie gospodarcze  :Smile:  
Komin jednak jeden będzie,  ale w salonie do kominka, bo zwyczajnie chcę takowy mieć  :Smile:  
W założeniach pc pw Panasonic jako jedyne źródło ciepła dla domu (bo kominka jako źródło ciepła nie traktuje).

----------


## Buczi

> Ja miałem stawiać ekogroszek... Ale taki plan miałem tylko do momentu zaglebienia się w temat budowy  
> Wykreslilem komin w kotłowni i mam pomieszczenie gospodarcze  
> Komin jednak jeden będzie,  ale w salonie do kominka, bo zwyczajnie chcę takowy mieć  
> W założeniach pc pw Panasonic jako jedyne źródło ciepła dla domu (bo kominka jako źródło ciepła nie traktuje).


U moim projekcie komin do kotłowni i kominka jest jeden i ten sam dlatego decyzja wiąże się z tym że mam wszystko albo nic :yes:

----------


## Iscra

> U moim projekcie komin do kotłowni i kominka jest jeden i ten sam dlatego decyzja wiąże się z tym że mam wszystko albo nic


Znaczy... komin jeden, ale przewody spalinowe dwa, jeden do kotłowni, a drugi do kominka w salonie, prawda?

----------


## Buczi

> Znaczy... komin jeden, ale przewody spalinowe dwa, jeden do kotłowni, a drugi do kominka w salonie, prawda?


tak, tak.. dwa niezależne kanały kominowe :tongue:

----------


## Przemek&A

> Komin jednak jeden będzie,  ale w salonie do kominka, bo zwyczajnie chcę takowy mieć


Też się nad tym mocno zastanawiamy/ liśmy - mam mieszane uczucia, z jednej strony pewnie kilka razy w roku byłoby miło odpalić kominek i posiedzieć przy "żywym" ogniu; ale z drugiej strony (pomijając koszty budowy/ instalacji) to jednak trochę trzeba przy tym chodzić - składowanie drewna, sprzątanie, 

Nie wiem, jeszcze pewnie będziemy o tym rozmawiać

----------


## Myjk

Ojtam, ojtam. Przy basenie ogrodowym to trzeba chodzić! Sąsiad ma i basen ogrodowy i kominkiem dom ogrzewa i jakoś żyje.  :big tongue:

----------


## Przemek&A

Akurat basen to bym chętnie wybudował, i mógłbym koło niego chodzić cały dzień  :yes: 
ale, niestety, nie ten klimat

----------


## Liliputek

> Ja miałem stawiać ekogroszek... Ale taki plan miałem tylko do momentu zaglebienia się w temat budowy  
> Wykreslilem komin w kotłowni i mam pomieszczenie gospodarcze  
> Komin jednak jeden będzie,  ale w salonie do kominka, bo zwyczajnie chcę takowy mieć  
> W założeniach pc pw Panasonic jako jedyne źródło ciepła dla domu (bo kominka jako źródło ciepła nie traktuje).


my mieliśmy mieć piec gazowy  :wink:  ale po przeczytaniu forum plus ozc.. wyszedł bufor  :wink: 

*Myjk* a jakie okna wybrałeś?

----------


## Myjk

> *Myjk* a jakie okna wybrałeś?


AdamS bluEVOLUTION 82 MD Classic -- średnie Uw 0.8

----------


## Myjk

> Akurat basen to bym chętnie wybudował, i mógłbym koło niego chodzić cały dzień 
> ale, niestety, nie ten klimat


Jakoś szczególnie różnic nie ma w moim i Twoim klimacie, bo ja z mazowieckiego.  :wink:  Ja mam w planach budować basen -- przy grzanej wodzie można korzystać ze 3-4 miesiące w roku.Szczególnie dla dzieci na wakacje to zajęcie uwalniające rodziców na długie godziny.  :wink:

----------


## Buczi

> Też się nad tym mocno zastanawiamy/ liśmy - mam mieszane uczucia, z jednej strony pewnie kilka razy w roku byłoby miło odpalić kominek i posiedzieć przy "żywym" ogniu; ale z drugiej strony (pomijając koszty budowy/ instalacji) to jednak trochę trzeba przy tym chodzić - składowanie drewna, sprzątanie, 
> 
> Nie wiem, jeszcze pewnie będziemy o tym rozmawiać


A zastanawialiscie się nad eko kominkiem? Nie są drogie, a też wg mnie bardzo fajnie wygląda :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

ja bym tam chciała basen  :big grin:  a jeszcze z podgrzewana woda!  :wiggle:  nooo ale narazie musi wystarczyć mi wanna 1,50m  :big grin:  jak dobrze wody naleję to może i być głeboka na 40cm  :big grin:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

*Buczi* skoro masz taki komin to może pomyśl o jakiejś tanszej wersji tylko do kominka. Chyba, że chcesz miec zabezpieczenie w razie W, ale jeśliby na wszystko tak patrzeć to trzeba by wydać dużo pieniedzy na 'zabezpieczenia'. 
Ja jak się na coś decyduję to robie wszystko aby to działało jak należy.  :wink:  

*Przemek&A* kominek to fajna sprawa. Ja pracę przy nim traktuję jak przy grillu. Trochę drewna bedzie w garażu. Tam też bede miał jakąś podkładkę, np. blachę, która położę przed kominkiem podczas zabawy z ogniem, aby nic na podłogę nie spadło. A na codzień bedzie po prostu ładnie wyglądał kolo tv  :wink:  

*Liliputek* w sumie wyjscie z buforem jest ciekawe. Wada jest taka, że elektryka grzeje z cop=1, ale przy dobrym dobraniu, może wcale nie być drogo. Do tego niski koszt inwestycji nie wyklucza podłączenia w przyszłości np. pompy ciepła powietrze-woda, jesli "Wam się zechce"  :Smile:

----------


## Liliputek

> *Liliputek* w sumie wyjscie z buforem jest ciekawe. Wada jest taka, że elektryka grzeje z cop=1, ale przy dobrym dobraniu, może wcale nie być drogo. Do tego niski koszt inwestycji nie wyklucza podłączenia w przyszłości np. pompy ciepła powietrze-woda, jesli "Wam się zechce"


dokładnie tak myślimy, więc zbiornik do bufora mamy miec taki, by podłączyć ewentualnie w przyszłości PC  :smile:  zobaczymy jak będą kształtowały się koszty.
W teorii za ogrzewanie powinniśmy płacic ok. 2300, zobaczymy w praktyce  :smile:

----------


## sztolu

cześć wszystkim.
My planujemy rozpocząć roboty ziemne na przelomie maj/czerwiec. Obecnie czekam na projekt - powinien być gotowy za ok. 2tyg. Budowa na zgłoszenie. Parterówka 119m plus odizolowany nieogrzewany garaż dwustanowiskowy. Grzanie PC PW.

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

*Liliputek* 2300 rocznie to bardzo dobra kwota, wydaje mi się, że żadna inwestycja w ogólnym rozrachunku tego nie zwróci...  :cool: 


*sztolu* to może wystartujemy w podobnym terminie! I dom metrażowo podobny  :wink:

----------


## Przemek&A

> A zastanawialiscie się nad eko kominkiem? Nie są drogie, a też wg mnie bardzo fajnie wygląda


Jeżeli nie zdecydujemy się na "standardowy" kominek, to jak najbardziej eko/ bio kominek się znajdzie; ostatni nawet byłem na weekend w Zakopanym, i w salonie mieliśmy przyjemność skorzystać z takiego biokominka - przyjemna atmosfera, i super zapach - ale to zależy od wkładu, tylko ciepła z tego nie ma za wiele  :wink:

----------


## Przemek&A

*Przemek&A* kominek to fajna sprawa. Ja pracę przy nim traktuję jak przy grillu. Trochę drewna bedzie w garażu. Tam też bede miał jakąś podkładkę, np. blachę, która położę przed kominkiem podczas zabawy z ogniem, aby nic na podłogę nie spadło. A na codzień bedzie po prostu ładnie wyglądał kolo tv  :wink:  

*Łukasz_Ka* - wiem, dlatego cały czas mocno nad tym tematem rozmyślamy, i pewnie tak będzie do momentu zakończenia projektowania domu - generalnie znam większość za i przeciw, teraz tylko pozostaje podjęcie decyzji  :sad:

----------


## Myjk

> ja bym tam chciała basen  a jeszcze z podgrzewana woda!  nooo ale narazie musi wystarczyć mi wanna 1,50m  jak dobrze wody naleję to może i być głeboka na 40cm


Wanna zdecydowanie tańsza.  :wink:  Nie pamiętam czy już pisałem, ale basen z konglomeratu 24m2 (1,5m głębokości) z wykonaniem to koszt 28-30 tys. zł (z przykryciem folią). Natomiast sztywne przykrycie pod którym można się kąpać już na wiosnę i późną jesienią to kolejne 25 tys. zł  :sad:  Żona się upiera, że jeśli już ma być basen, to z twardym zadaszeniem -- ale mnie szkoda aż tyle kasy na przykrycie. Natomiast koszty grzania są stosunkowo niewielkie -- 200 może 300 zł sezonowo (ale w moim przypadku w tym także będzie CWU i chłodzenie domu).




> Jeżeli nie zdecydujemy się na "standardowy" kominek, to jak najbardziej eko/ bio kominek się znajdzie; ostatni nawet byłem na weekend w Zakopanym, i w salonie mieliśmy przyjemność skorzystać z takiego biokominka - przyjemna atmosfera, i super zapach - ale to zależy od wkładu, tylko ciepła z tego nie ma za wiele


Ilość ciepła też zależy od wkładu. Te najmniejsze mają 1-2kW, średnie i duże nawet do 5kW mocy. Także jakby się uprzeć, to można tym w razie braku prądu uzupełniać ciepło w największe nawet mrozy. Tylko nie można zapomnieć o wentylacji, bo ze spalania alkoholu powstaje CO2 (i H2O) więc wentylacja musi chodzić min. na optymalnym wydatku.

----------


## Iscra

(ekhm, ekhm, mamy pozwolenie na budowę  :smile:  )

----------


## mother_nature

Iscra, co tak nieśmiało?  :tongue: 

Gratulacje! Wasze nazwisko chyba postrachem w starostwie, skoro w takim tempie się uwinęli  :wink:

----------


## Iscra

> Iscra, co tak nieśmiało? 
> 
> Gratulacje! Wasze nazwisko chyba postrachem w starostwie, skoro w takim tempie się uwinęli


Nie wiem... xD Może coś w tym jest, skoro mąż dostał pozwolenie na biurko do pracy  :big tongue:  Pofatygować się musimy tylko po odbiór projektów  :big grin:

----------


## Przemek&A

> Wanna zdecydowanie tańsza.  Nie pamiętam czy już pisałem, ale basen z konglomeratu 24m2 (1,5m głębokości) z wykonaniem to koszt 28-30 tys. zł (z przykryciem folią). Natomiast sztywne przykrycie pod którym można się kąpać już na wiosnę i późną jesienią to kolejne 25 tys. zł  Żona się upiera, że jeśli już ma być basen, to z twardym zadaszeniem -- ale mnie szkoda aż tyle kasy na przykrycie. Natomiast koszty grzania są stosunkowo niewielkie -- 200 może 300 zł sezonowo (ale w moim przypadku w tym także będzie CWU i chłodzenie domu).
> 
> 
> Ilość ciepła też zależy od wkładu. Te najmniejsze mają 1-2kW, średnie i duże nawet do 5kW mocy. Także jakby się uprzeć, to można tym w razie braku prądu uzupełniać ciepło w największe nawet mrozy. Tylko nie można zapomnieć o wentylacji, bo ze spalania alkoholu powstaje CO2 (i H2O) więc wentylacja musi chodzić min. na optymalnym wydatku.


5kW to całkiem sporo, znacie może kogoś na forum, kto ma biokominek o takiej mocy ?

----------


## Myjk

> 5kW to całkiem sporo, znacie może kogoś na forum, kto ma biokominek o takiej mocy ?


Ja nie znam, ale... http://www.glammfire.com/en/products...-2150-crea7ion - moc 9kW. Tylko że to piekielnie wielkie bydle i pewnie też wcale nie tanie.  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

> (ekhm, ekhm, mamy pozwolenie na budowę  )


nooo super!!!  :smile: )

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

> (ekhm, ekhm, mamy pozwolenie na budowę  )


To teraz się zacznie na poważnie  :wink:

----------


## gaja2

Iscra - gratulacje!!!

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Właśnie weryfikuje mój pogląd. Jestem w hotelu, a tutaj jest kominek... biokominek. Muszę to przemyśleć  :razz:

----------


## Iscra

> Właśnie weryfikuje mój pogląd. Jestem w hotelu, a tutaj jest kominek... biokominek. Muszę to przemyśleć


Capi alkoholem?  :big grin: 

Z pozwoleniem mam jaja  :big grin:  Kto to kurka słyszał, żeby wpisać w decyzji "powierzchnia użytkowa (całkowita) 698,95 m2"?!  :big lol:

----------


## CrazyGirl

Mój wymarzony dom, nie musi być duży i piękny. Nie muszę mieć własnego, wymarzonego pokoju, pięknego ogrodu za domem. Mój wymarzony dom jest tam gdzie moje serce. Zamieszkałabym wszędzie, aby mieć ze sobą swoich bliskich. Szczęścia nie daje wielki telewizor, ogród za domem, wymarzony pokój czy piękny widok z balkonu. Szczęście mamy wtedy, gdy możemy mieszkać, żyć pod jednym dachem z ludźmi, których najbardziej kochamy, na których szczęściu najbardziej nam zależy. Myślę, że taki jest wymarzony dom, nie tylko mój, ale każdego z nas.

Ale tak poważnie. Chciałabym mieć dom który był by piękny , duży i przytulny . Położony w pięknym ogrodzie , pełnym cudnych , bajecznych roślin i drzew . Dom musiał by mieć piękny balkon z widokiem na morze ( czyli dom nad morzem ) .. Na samym dole basen , a obok sauna . Na 1 piętrze sale fitness , pokoje wypoczynkowe , biblioteke oraz sale do gier . Piękny salon z kkinem domowym , wygodną kanapą i dużym tarasem . Obok domu garaż . W domu chciałabym mieć też psa. Taki chciałabym mieć dom . Może kiedyś  :Smile:   :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Violeet

Bardzo mi się podoba to co napisałaś na temat własnego domu  :smile:  Trzymam mocno kciuki za Twoje marzenia  :smile:

----------


## CrazyGirl

Mówią że marzenia są po to by je spełniać. Marzenia to dla mnie jakiś cel w życiu :Smile:

----------


## Violeet

> Mówią że marzenia są po to by je spełniać. Marzenia to dla mnie jakiś cel w życiu


Dokładnie! ITego się trzymamy  :smile:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

> Capi alkoholem?


Nie nie, to szklanka na stoliku  :wink:  

698,95m2? Spory dom... Bedzie daleko z sypialni do kuchni  :razz:

----------


## Iscra

> 698,95m2? Spory dom... Bedzie daleko z sypialni do kuchni


Jakbym w totka wygrała to może bym taki sobie zbudowała...  :big tongue: 

Użytkowej mam 244 mkw tak naprawdę  :big grin:

----------


## jankes789

Kominek z płaszczem lub nie i kocioł kondensacyjny gazowy czy może kocioł na eko węgiel i drzewo(pompa ciepła niestety niesprawdzona i za droga na dzień dzisiejszy)...naprawdę niewiem na co się zdecydować...Ciężka sprawa i niewiadomo jak adaptować gotowy projekt  u architekta...w tym roku surowy chcemy postawić...Jak u Was z koncepcjami kominka w połączeniu z kotłem?

----------


## Myjk

Nie wiem jak Ty liczysz, że dwa źródła ciepłą wychodzą Ci drożej niż jedno źródło. Przedstaw te wyliczenia to je (wspólnie) zweryfikujemy. 

I co to znaczy "pompa ciepła niesprawdzona"? Setki tysięcy jak nie miliony ludzi na co dzień używają pomp ciepła -- nie tylko do ogrzewania domu, ale także w kuchni do przechowywania żywności, w samochodach i w pracy do uzyskania komfortu, ostatnio pompy instalują nawet w pralkach i suszarkach -- więc są sprawdzone.

Zrobiłeś już OZC, albo chociaż wstępnie oszacowałeś straty i zużycie energii, że się bierzesz za dobór źródła ciepła?

----------


## jankes789

> Nie wiem jak Ty liczysz, że dwa źródła ciepłą wychodzą Ci drożej niż jedno źródło. Przedstaw te wyliczenia to je (wspólnie) zweryfikujemy. 
> 
> I co to znaczy "pompa ciepła niesprawdzona"? Setki tysięcy jak nie miliony ludzi na co dzień używają pomp ciepła -- nie tylko do ogrzewania domu, ale także w kuchni do przechowywania żywności, w samochodach i w pracy do uzyskania komfortu, ostatnio pompy instalują nawet w pralkach i suszarkach -- więc są sprawdzone.
> 
> Zrobiłeś już OZC, albo chociaż wstępnie oszacowałeś straty i zużycie energii, że się bierzesz za dobór źródła ciepła?


Sorry Myjku ale ty tak jak ja planujesz budowe domu  (niewiem jakim cudem można nabić tyle tysięcy postów tak jak arturo72 i jeszcze ze dwóch użytkowników pomp którzy ostro się upierają za instalacją pomp i w każdym temacie próbóją przekonać do instalacji tychże pomp)...Znam opinie dwóch znajomych pomp gruntowych którzy dobrze ocieplili swoje nowe domy i ich rachunki za prad sa wyższe niż za gazowe i ekogroszkowe ogrzewanie...
Po co mi te OZC skoro jest ono nie miarodajne? Przeciesz jest tyle róznych materiałów które kupuje się podczas poszczególnych etapów  budowy i co chwila się je zmienia..Niemożna przed budową na etapie OZC podać jakie materiały budowlane dokładnie kupi się i czy budowanie domu przebiegnie idealnie według wyliczeń OZC...

----------


## Myjk

:rotfl:

----------


## jankes789

> 


 :WTF:

----------


## asolt

> Sorry Myjku ale ty tak jak ja planujesz budowe domu  (niewiem jakim cudem można nabić tyle tysięcy postów tak jak arturo72 i jeszcze ze dwóch użytkowników pomp którzy ostro się upierają za instalacją pomp i w każdym temacie próbóją przekonać do instalacji tychże pomp)...Znam opinie dwóch znajomych pomp gruntowych którzy dobrze ocieplili swoje nowe domy i ich rachunki za prad sa wyższe niż za gazowe i ekogroszkowe ogrzewanie...
> Po co mi te OZC skoro jest ono nie miarodajne? Przeciesz jest tyle róznych materiałów które kupuje się podczas poszczególnych etapów  budowy i co chwila się je zmienia..Niemożna przed budową na etapie OZC podać jakie materiały budowlane dokładnie kupi się i czy budowanie domu przebiegnie idealnie według wyliczeń OZC...


Tłumaczyłem juz telefonicznie na czym polega OZC i co daje i co mozna zmienic, jak zaktualizowac obliczenia, jak widac słabo tłumaczę. OZC nie jest obowiązkowe, jezeli ktos jest przekonany ze nic mu nie da to nie ma sensu na siłe tego liczyc. Był tu taki jeden który był zdeklarowanym przeciwnikiem OZC, choc go tu juz nie ma to jednak jego idee nie padły na jałowy grunt i jakis tam owoc przyniosły. Mozna nic nie liczyc, mozna dobrac wszystko na oko. Czy taki dobór bedzie optymalny? szczerze watpie. Mamy demokrację i kazdy decyduje sam o swojej budowie.

----------


## drak72

Dobrze, że są różne opinie, trzeba rozważyć wszystkie za i przeciw.
Ja też mam znajomego, który zakupił powietrzną pompę ciepła do domu kupionego od dewelopera, oczywiście dom "energooszczędny".
W pierwszym sezonie dokupił piec na pellety, koszty prądu go "zjadły"  ::-(: 
Jednak dobrze policzony dom (dobrane grubości i lambdy ocieplenia w każdym kierunku) i dobrze wykonany, będzie miał energochłonność o rząd mniejszą i PC wystarczy do ogrzewania (i CWU) - bez rujnowania kieszeni, za to bez targania ton paliwa przez dom.
Wierzę, że mi się uda taki wybudować, innym się udało, więc dlaczego nie  :smile: 

PS. Też mi się nie podobają "krucjaty" i ekstremizm - czy to zwolenników pomp czy innych rzeczy. Można i należy dyskutować na poziomie.

----------


## Myjk

Żeby rozważać i dyskutować, to trzeba mieć elementarne ku temu podstawy. Jak ktoś z miejsca odrzuca obliczenia matematyczne, to dyskusji nie będzie albo będzie kompletnie jałowa. Też nie lubię "krucjat" i "ekstremizmu", ale jeszcze bardziej nie lubię *ignorantów*.

----------


## ciupaq

No i stało się, mamy pozwolenie (niestety jeszcze nie prawomocne)  :smile:

----------


## Busters

W ktorej czesci Krakowa sie budujecie? Ja zaczynam w przyszlym tygodniu!

----------


## ciupaq

> W ktorej czesci Krakowa sie budujecie? Ja zaczynam w przyszlym tygodniu!


My na północ , gmina Zielonki.

----------


## mother_nature

> No i stało się, mamy pozwolenie (niestety jeszcze nie prawomocne)


Oj tam, oj tam, najgorsze za Tobą  :wink:

----------


## Busters

> My na północ , gmina Zielonki.


To ja troche z drugiej strony, gmina czernichow, ale obecnie mieszkam dosc blisko

----------


## TsunamiM

Wszystkim miłośnikom drewna, kominków i siekierki bardzo polecam książkę: "Porąb i spal"  :big grin:

----------


## arztin2

a u nas dziś leja płyte nad parterem... 

od wtorku  kolejne pięterko  :smile:

----------


## arztin2

a u nas dziś leja płyte nad parterem... 

od wtorku  kolejne pięterko  :smile:

----------


## MisiekNS

*arztin2* u mnie ten sam etap, tylko płyta wylana już we środę   :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz P.

yhy, yhy ....... tak nieskromnie napiszę że zaktualizowałem dziennik  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam
Tomasz

----------


## thoreg

Ja równo tydzień temu zacząłem. Tym się to skończyło:



Na ten moment podlewam.  :smile:

----------


## Katy_PL

@ Gaja2 i Iscra -  gratulacje!!!! Dawno nie zagladalam.. Nadal walcze z urzedem... Milo zobaczyc, ze niektorym sie udaje i jest nadzieja! Moze jakies swiatlo w tunelu u mnie tez sie zapali... A tak a propos - to wszystkim zycze Wesolych (tym ktorzy koncza albo jeszcze swietuja)!

----------


## intuition86

Ależ Wam zazdroszczę!  Idziecie jak burza, u nas przy wyborze projektu prawie rozwód był  :wink:  gdy już wybraliśmy taki, który nam obojgu się podoba okazało się,  że mpzp nie przewiduje płaskiego dachu  ::-(:   mąż był w urzędzie pytać też o podcinke drzew, ale nic nie załatwił.  Babka dziś dzwoniła,  że muszą przyjechać i zobaczyć te nasze gigantyczne brzozy to na pytanie kiedy? usłyszał 'nie wiadomo,  bo wie pan dużo rzeczy może się wydarzyć '. Tajemniczo zabrzmiało  :wink:  Mąż optymista nadal myśli,  że zdążymy  tym roku się wprowadzić.

----------


## Tomasz P.

Chciało by się powiedzieć:
"Budowa - Connecting People"

Jednak to nie budowa to "forum" ;P

he

----------


## jankes789

Czym impregnujecie drewno do więźby dachowej?

----------


## Tomasz P.

Środek o nazwie Fobos

----------


## jankes789

> Środek o nazwie Fobos


Cenowo to w miarę ten Fobos...
Metoda zanurzeniową chciałbym impregnować swoje drewno...
A Ty jaką metodą impregnowałeś?

----------


## Tomasz P.

Fobos to jest specyfik, którym firma produkująca mi  prefabrykowaną więźbę dachową impregnuje zanurzeniowo .

Niestety osobiście nie miałem z nim do czynienia.

Pozdrawiam
Tomasz

----------


## lolka.77

Dawno mnie nie było, a tu widzę się dzieje  :smile: 
U nas też w końcu skończyło się załatwianie kredytu i majstry dziś niespodziewanie całkiem ściany zaczęli stawiać  :smile:

----------


## jankes789

Pytanie odnośnie betonu do Was: Czy na beton do fundamentów domu jednorodzinnego i na strop potrzebny jest jakiś certyfikat potrzebny później do odbioru budynku?

----------


## Darkarchangel

To i ja się melduję. Papiery na pozwolenie w gminie. Podobno jeszcze 2 tygodnie i odbiór. Domek szkieletowy z użytkowym poddaszem 126 m2 w gminie Jeleśnia. Działka 1300m2. Właśnie wykopaliśmy głębinówkę. Zadatek i umowa z wykonawczą podpisany i zapłacony. Płytę fundamentową zrobi inna firma.

----------


## Kipepeo

Witam bocianki  :welcome:  Anonimowa muratoroholiczka po roku od kupna działki melduje zgłoszenie budowy dnia 29.03.2016  :cool:  Humus ściągnięty, budynek wytyczony, marzenie z dzieciństwa powolutku się spełnia  :roll eyes:  Pozdrawiam  :wave:

----------


## Liliputek

> Pytanie odnośnie betonu do Was: Czy na beton do fundamentów domu jednorodzinnego i na strop potrzebny jest jakiś certyfikat potrzebny później do odbioru budynku?


nie mam pojęcia... ja mam z certyfikatem, ale to sama betoniarnia się chwaliła, że daje certyfikat. Nawet nie pomyślałam, czy to potrzebne.

----------


## mother_nature

Nie potrzeba żadnych certyfikatów betonu do odbioru budynku.

----------


## Darkat

Też zamierzam w tym roku ruszyć. Chciałbym przynajmniej zrobić SSZ .Dom jednorodzinny dwu lokalowy. 140 m2 , prosty klocek (płyta i 2 stropy, drugi będzie stanowić element dachu płaskiego ) Ogrzewanie gazowe, WM. 
Obecnie projekt przechodzi batalię z uzyskaniem pozwolenia na budowę. Po tygodniu dostałem odpowiedz od UM jakie poprawki zrobić co cieszy i martwi  :wink:  Wczoraj byłem pesymistą (bo zakręcili mną w wodociągach - jedna z poprawek ), dzisiaj z kolei znowu optymista i tak to się będzie kręcić. 
Staram się znaleźć wykonawcę na SSO. Na razie nieśmiało. Na razie 4 wyceny. Dwie na robociznę z materiałem różnice rzędu 35k. Ale i tak wydają mi się drogie w stosunku do samej robocizny z własnym materiałem. Takie dostałem 2 oferty i tam już różnice niewielkie rzędu 5k .

----------


## intuition86

Pomóżcie proszę bo zabiję mojego męża i budowy nie będzie. . Każdy projekt gotowy trzeba adaptować do działki,  nawet jeśli działka ma 40 arów i 'na oko' mały domek pasuje?  Robi się to przed złożeniem wniosku o Pb?

----------


## Myjk

Zależy co rozumiesz pod pojęciem adaptacja. Projekt domu oraz jego usytuowanie musi być zgodne z Warunkami Zabudowy (WZ) albo Miejscowym Planem Zagospodarowania Przestrzennego (MPZP), w zasadzie jest to forma adaptacji domu do działki (pomijam już odpowiednie usytuowanie względem kierunków świata), wszędzie może być inna -- i oczywiście to wszystko przeprowadza się przez złożeniem wniosku o PnB.

----------


## mother_nature

Tak, każdy projekt wymaga adaptacji, choćby polegało to jedynie na podpisaniu się architekta.
Zazwyczaj jednak jest więcej pracy, choćby sporządzenie planu zagospodarowania działki, gdzie będzie wrysowany dom, przyłącza, garaże, śmietnik, dojścia i dojazdy. Architekt adaptujący staje się odpowiedzialny za dokumentację, firmuje ją swoim nazwiskiem, do dokumentacji dołączyć także musi kserokopię swoich uprawnień i zaświadczenie o przynależności do Izby Architektów.
Do wniosku PnB należy jeszcze całą masę dokumentów dołączyć i one też wchodzą w skład projektu.

Macie już kupiony projekt?

----------


## intuition86

Tak kupiliśmy i mąż twierdzi, że z tym co nam przysłali mam już iść do urzędu (+ zaświadczenie o tej izbie projektantów,  oświadczenie o własności gruntu i wniosek)

----------


## Myjk

To napisz dokładnie co Wam przysłali. Macie tam choćby mapę dla celów projektowych z wrysowanym projektem?

----------


## Bejaro

> Tak kupiliśmy i mąż twierdzi, że z tym co nam przysłali mam już iść do urzędu (+ zaświadczenie o tej izbie projektantów,  oświadczenie o własności gruntu i wniosek)


Adaptacja projektu tych czterech egzemplarzy to jedno,drugie to adaptacja działki wrysowanie budynku na mapę do celów projektowych.

Masz MPZP lub WZ tam są napisane jaki dom może stać i w jakich odległościach od granicy np linia zabudowy.

Adaptacja to dostosowanie nie tylko samego budynku ale wpisanie go do działki łącznie z mediami jeśli PnB to musisz mieć warunki tech przyłączenia mediów, do zgłoszenia nie trzeba.

Zjazd z działki na drogę tu zależy na jaką gminną wewnętrzną od pisemka z gminy po projekt i uzgodnienia z zarządcą drogi.

To co masz to wydawnictwo nie projekt.

----------


## Busters

> Pomóżcie proszę bo zabiję mojego męża i budowy nie będzie. . Każdy projekt gotowy trzeba adaptować do działki,  nawet jeśli działka ma 40 arów i 'na oko' mały domek pasuje?  Robi się to przed złożeniem wniosku o Pb?


Zakladam, ze nie macie nawet mapy do celow projektowych tez jestem z Krakowa i ja na ta mape czekalem prawie 3 miesiace.
Na pozwolenie od momentu zlozenia czekalem nastepne 4..
Nastawcie sie z budowa tak na spokojnie na przyszly rok  :big grin: 

Na reszte pytan juz odpowiedzieli poprzednicy.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Myjk

Nie dramatyzujmy. Lokalny geodeta jest w stanie wydębić mapę do celów projektowych w miesiąc. U mnie tyle zajęło, a wcale nie naciskałem. Poza tym jak nie ma wątpliwości np. co do usytuowania domu na działce (typu okna 3m od płotu sąsiada), można dać na zgłoszenie -- i w 3 miesiące podejść do budowy. Zresztą nadal mam nadzieję, że zacznę na jesieni, choć nadal nie mam zamkniętego projektu nawet ("liczą się" od miesiąca obciążenia i już powoli szlag mnie trafia).

----------


## Liliputek

> Zakladam, ze nie macie nawet mapy do celow projektowych tez jestem z Krakowa i ja na ta mape czekalem prawie 3 miesiace.
> Na pozwolenie od momentu zlozenia czekalem nastepne 4..
> Nastawcie sie z budowa tak na spokojnie na przyszly rok 
> 
> Na reszte pytan juz odpowiedzieli poprzednicy.
> Pozdrawiam


 :jaw drop:  ja buduję w podkrakowskiej gminie i mapy dostaliśmy w tydzień (to akurat w Krakowie chyba geodeta załatwiał), a pozwolenie w 2 tyg...

----------


## Busters

> ja buduję w podkrakowskiej gminie i mapy dostaliśmy w tydzień (to akurat w Krakowie chyba geodeta załatwiał), a pozwolenie w 2 tyg...


No to nie wiem czemu tak. Mi powiedzieli, ze normalnie mapa do celow projektowych 6-8tygodni, ale mialem to szczescie, ze mieli poslizg i dostalem ja po 12
Z pozwoleniem tez brakowalo paru rzeczy zanim architekt je uzupelnil (byly potrzebne jakies pieczatki od hydro czegos tam bo mam row melioracyjny na dzialce) wiec z 2 miesiecy zrobily sie 4.
Z tym, ze ja ani troche nie naciskalem, bo budowe zaczynalem rok pozniej (czyli teraz) a mapy dostalem juz chyba w marcu tamtego roku)

edit: Tak czy inaczej kolezanka chciala zaczynac  "juz", a tutaj potrzeba niestety tych kilka miesiecy.

----------


## Liliputek

u nas adaptacja miała trwać do miesiąca a trwała 2 miesiące... albo 2,5. A jeszcze ekipa potrzebna  :wink:  na już to wiem z doświadzenia, że znajdzie się tylko mega drogą, albo mega lipną  :smile:  a jeszcze inna, umówiona, człowieka wykiwa i nie przyjedzie...

----------


## intuition86

Rozmawiałam z architektem i wg niego gdzieś we wrześniu dostaniemy Pb. Czyli pewnie zrobimy fundamenty, max sso.  Jak dla mnie może być,  tylko nie wiem czy mój ślubny wytrzyma jeszcze rok z moją mamusią  :wink:  ekipa to teść i wujek murarz, więc są elastyczni  :Smile:

----------


## Iscra

> (...) tylko nie wiem czy mój ślubny wytrzyma jeszcze rok z moją mamusią  ekipa to teść i wujek murarz, więc są elastyczni


No to pytanie co ważniejsze: rodzina czy budowa. Mówiąc "rodzina" mam na myśli Ciebie i Twojego męża. My od teściów będziemy się wyprowadzać, zdrowie psychiczne jest nie do przecenienia.

----------


## gaja2

My z mapą do celów projektowych zrobiliśmy tak ( za poradą znajomego):  - wynajęliśmy geodetę, który na co dzień pracował w starostwie. Mapa była w ciągu tygodnia.

----------


## leila87

> Rozmawiałam z architektem i wg niego gdzieś we wrześniu dostaniemy Pb. Czyli pewnie zrobimy fundamenty, max sso.  Jak dla mnie może być,  tylko nie wiem czy mój ślubny wytrzyma jeszcze rok z moją mamusią  ekipa to teść i wujek murarz, więc są elastyczni


My adaptację zaczęliśmy w marcu załatwiać, a z budową ruszyliśmy w sierpniu. Mogliśmy wcześniej, bo pozwolenie na budowę otrzymaliśmy bodajże 3 lipca. I tylko dlatego nie zaczęliśmy w lipcu, że na naszej działce rosło zboże i czekaliśmy, jak poprzedni właściciel je sobie zbierze. Na mapę czekaliśmy 2 miesiące, w międzyczasie poprzychodziły warunki z Tauronu itd. Na Samo pozwolenie czekaliśmy 1 miesiąc. Też nas straszyli, że nie wiadomo ile to trwa, a okazało się że raptem 4 miesiące.
Dodam, że starostwo w Węgrzcach wydawało PnB.

----------


## KyRaA

Również przybywam, by się przywitać  :welcome: 

Planujemy z mężem budowę domu w szeflerach - w lustrzanym odbiciu  :wiggle: 
Na razie czekamy na decyzję z UM, na pozwolenie na budowę oraz rozbiórkę chlewika (który obecnie stoi w miejscu gdzie chcielibyśmy się budować) ... nikt nie powiedział że będzie łatwo, ale liczę że szybko pójdzie z pozwoleniami  :big grin:  Szukamy ekipy budowlanej jeszcze na ten rok, tylko czy jeszcze ktoś będzie wolny?

----------


## Liliputek

*KyRaA* witaj  :smile:  gustowny domek i wydaje się bardzo ustawny  :smile:  co do ekip... to jak szukać to już, ale obawiam się, że dobre i nienajdroższe ekipy już są pozajmowane...  :sad:

----------


## Susz

Również witam wszystkich ! My będziemy budować dom z indywidualnego projektu..  Nasze 4 egzemplarze projektu czekają na stosowną decyzję w starostwie....  ekipa wybrana  :smile: 





> ja buduję w podkrakowskiej gminie i mapy dostaliśmy w tydzień (to akurat w Krakowie chyba geodeta załatwiał), a pozwolenie w 2 tyg...


Jak Ci się udało w 2 tyg PnB w Krk? Chyba że nie podlegałeś pod wydział AiB w Krakowie tylko w jakiejś filii? Bo nam miłe panie w Starostwie powiedziały że zwykle w 65 dni się wyrabiają....... :bash:

----------


## Liliputek

*Susz* na szczęście podlegałam pod inne starostwo  :smile:  właśnie pod filię  :smile:

----------


## ciupaq

W naszym przypadku, filia w Węgrzcach wyrobili się w 4 tyg.

----------


## Susz

Oj zazdroszczę wam....

----------


## jankes789

Ile cm i jakiego styropianu Dajecie w podłogę ?

----------


## Myjk

Zrób OZC dla 10 cm potem przelicz dla 20 cm i będziesz wiedział ile dać zamiast pytać się ile dają inni. U mnie różnica byłą drastyczna na tym elelemcie.

----------


## jerrry1

> Ile cm i jakiego styropianu Dajecie w podłogę ?


U mnie jest 20cm XPS (pod płytą fundamentową) + pod wylewką 18cm.

----------


## Brysia8

> U mnie jest 20cm XPS (pod płytą fundamentową) + pod wylewką 18cm.


Ja tutaj trochę popłynęłam, mam 20xps pod płytą i tylko 6 cm na płycie 0,038, teraz dałabym więcej.

----------


## Liliputek

*Myjk* jak tam projekt? zrobił się??

----------


## Myjk

Projekt jest w zasadzie zrobiony. Ale nadal konstruktor daje ciała z obliczeniami obciążeń i wszystko przez to stoi.  :sad:  Ruszyła za to w końcu aranżacja kuchni, jadalni i salonu (też miała być zrobiona rok temu). Chodzi o spasowanie blatu w kuchni z wysokościami okien tak, aby blat był parapetem. To wszystko przy okazji modyfikacji wysokości szafek, a w zasadzie cokołów -- blat ma być na wysokości 93 cm -- tj. ma być znacznie podwyższony w stosunku do obowiązującego standardu. Więc nie ma tego złego, przynajmniej na projekcie będzie szansa na prawidłowe i docelowe rozrysowanie tych okien. Nie ma to jak szukać na siłę pozytywów.  :big tongue:   :wink: 

Wybraliście już okna?  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

*Myjk*  jeszcze nie... chyba musze się wybrać i zobaczyc na zywo  :wink:  bo parametry te same, ale nie wiem czy zawiasy są ukryte.. i czy są ładne  :big tongue:

----------


## ciupaq

My będziemy mieli okna na profilach Aluplast Ideal 8000 a robi je firma Okmar-Plastik z Bielska

----------


## Liliputek

> My będziemy mieli okna na profilach Aluplast Ideal 8000 a robi je firma Okmar-Plastik z Bielska


a cenowo w miarę ok?  :smile:

----------


## dudusiowa3

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów, 
w tym roku razem z mężem planujemy zacząć generalny remont domu w okolicach Gdyni. Dom szkieletowy podpiwniczony, parterowy, na działce o powierzchni ok. 1000 m2

----------


## MisiekNS

1,5 miesiąca i SSO gotowy  :smile:  
Jaram się jak dziecko

----------


## Liliputek

> 1,5 miesiąca i SSO gotowy  
> Jaram się jak dziecko


oooo brawo!!!  :big grin:

----------


## mahogany6

Witam  :smile:  My zaczynamy w połowie maja w Katowicach. Projekt indywidualny, dobudowa do istniejacego budynku na mikro działce -230 m 2. Wątpliwosci mamy tysiące ale poszukiwania czegoś gotowego do zakupu spełzły na niczym, więc po roku podjęliśmy decyzje o budowie. Dom będzie miał 150 m użytkowej, w tym garaż  -18m. Bryła prosta, dach dwuspadowy i duże okna od zachodu. Ogrzewanie podłogowe, piec gazowy i wm z rekuperacją. Zastanawiamy sie jeszcze gdzie kupić okna i jakie (HS pcv czy aluminium, antracyt czy jaśniejszy szary..)

----------


## Liliputek

*mahogany6*  witaj!  :smile: 
a czemu piec gazowy wybraliście?  :smile:   my również zdecydowaliśmy się na ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu i WM z reku, ale zrezygnowaliśmy z gazu.

----------


## mahogany6

Mamy gaz w granicy działki i wydaje się że będzie taniej po jakimś czasie wymienić pięć gdy spadnie mu wydajność niż pompę ciepła.  Poza tym obawiamy się hałasu a że działka jest mikro( 1.5 do granicy) wiec przyszły sąsiad potem mógłby się skarżyć.  Na gruntowy wymiennik tym bardziej nie ma miejsca

----------


## moniss

> Mamy gaz w granicy działki i wydaje się że będzie taniej po jakimś czasie wymienić pięć gdy spadnie mu wydajność niż pompę ciepła.  Poza tym obawiamy się hałasu a że działka jest mikro( 1.5 do granicy) wiec przyszły sąsiad potem mógłby się skarżyć.  Na gruntowy wymiennik tym bardziej nie ma miejsca


Jest na forum Elfir, która ma energooszczędny dom na małej działce i ogrzewanie gazowe. Ostatnio pisała, o ile dobrze pamiętam, że gdyby teraz budowała to gazu by już nie wzięła lecz poszła w ogrzewanie elektryczne.

DOPISEK
Słowa Elfir:
"Bałam się prądu a w sumie grzanie prądem wyszłoby taniej."

----------


## jankes789

> Jest na forum Elfir, która ma energooszczędny dom na małej działce i ogrzewanie gazowe. Ostatnio pisała, o ile dobrze pamiętam, że gdyby teraz budowała to gazu by już nie wzięła lecz poszła w ogrzewanie elektryczne.
> 
> DOPISEK
> Słowa Elfir:
> "Bałam się prądu a w sumie grzanie prądem wyszłoby taniej."


Też coraz bardziej przekonuje się do ogrzewania pradem(pompą ciepła powietrzną) niż gazem lub ekogroszkiem...czekam na decyzję urzedu gminy w sprawie dofinansowania do pc

----------


## Myjk

> *mahogany6*  witaj! 
> a czemu piec gazowy wybraliście?   my również zdecydowaliśmy się na ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu i WM z reku, ale zrezygnowaliśmy z gazu.


Dziwne pytanie. :> Niedawno był tu inwestor, co niecałe 100m2 nowego domu chce grzać paliwem stałym.  :big tongue:  W takim zestawieniu gaz to już skok niczym lądowanie człowieka na księżycu.  :wink:

----------


## jankes789

Jak duża u Ciebie była róznica?
OZC według mnie to będę mógł zrobic po wybudowaniu stanu surowego...nie mam kasy jak lodu jak TY i nie wiem jaka cena materiału bedzie za rok-bo wtedy będe wykańczał i docieplał...
Ty już każdy materiał wybrałeś i Jesteś pewny że go kupisz a nie inny)?
asolt kazał mi podać dane materiałów - o których nie mam pojęcia czy kupię i użyje (jaka posadzka, jakie u dzwi,  okna, styropian i wełna -skąd mam wiedzieć na co mnie będzie stać i jakie u i lambdy będą miały..itp)

----------


## mother_nature

W projekcie jest część z tych danych, a resztę można wziąć stąd:

warunki techniczne budynków od 1 stycznia 2014

Obecnie projekty domów muszą spełniać wymagane normy, a wiele biur projektuje już z wyprzedzeniem, wg norm, które będą obowiązywały od 2017 r.

----------


## Myjk

> OZC według mnie to będę mógł zrobic po wybudowaniu stanu surowego...nie mam kasy jak lodu jak TY i nie wiem jaka cena materiału bedzie za rok-bo wtedy będe wykańczał i docieplał...


Cały czas jesteś w błędzie. Nie mam kasy jak lodu, dlatego własnie wszystko LICZĘ, sprawdzam i porównuję na liczbach a nie zgaduję porównując innych.

----------


## imrahil

> Jak duża u Ciebie była róznica?
> OZC według mnie to będę mógł zrobic po wybudowaniu stanu surowego...nie mam kasy jak lodu jak TY i nie wiem jaka cena materiału bedzie za rok-bo wtedy będe wykańczał i docieplał...
> Ty już każdy materiał wybrałeś i Jesteś pewny że go kupisz a nie inny)?
> asolt kazał mi podać dane materiałów - o których nie mam pojęcia czy kupię i użyje (jaka posadzka, jakie u dzwi,  okna, styropian i wełna -skąd mam wiedzieć na co mnie będzie stać i jakie u i lambdy będą miały..itp)


bardzo się mylisz. ludzie często idą w błędne inwestycje niby z oszczędności, a na końcu i tak okazuje się że tracą kupę kasy. np. znam taki przypadek - buduje właśnie piwnicę na węgiel i kocioł, myśli też o zakupie pompy ciepła do CWU (zamiast w podobnych albo mniejszych pieniądzach zrobić porządny system, całkowicie bezobsługowy i tańszy w eksploatacji), robi ścianę grubości 30 cm + 15 cm styropianu (tu nie wiem czym się kieruje, taniej i lepiej byłoby 24 cm ściana + 20 cm izolacja), wstawia kaloryfery na poddaszu, ale nie potrafi tego uzasadnić.

----------


## jankes789

> bardzo się mylisz. ludzie często idą w błędne inwestycje niby z oszczędności, a na końcu i tak okazuje się że tracą kupę kasy. np. znam taki przypadek - buduje właśnie piwnicę na węgiel i kocioł, myśli też o zakupie pompy ciepła do CWU (zamiast w podobnych albo mniejszych pieniądzach zrobić porządny system, całkowicie bezobsługowy i tańszy w eksploatacji), robi ścianę grubości 30 cm + 15 cm styropianu (tu nie wiem czym się kieruje, taniej i lepiej byłoby 24 cm ściana + 20 cm izolacja), wstawia kaloryfery na poddaszu, ale nie potrafi tego uzasadnić.


Ale z drugiej strony kupowanie materiału na budowę i wykończenie - patrząc na najlepsze parametry  U i lambda  podnosi koszt budowy znacznie...

----------


## imrahil

> Ale z drugiej strony kupowanie materiału na budowę i wykończenie - patrząc na najlepsze parametry  U i lambda  podnosi koszt budowy znacznie...


to zależy. z jednej strony podnosi koszt budowy, z drugiej obniża, bo pozwala zmniejszyć moc urządzenia grzewczego lub zapotrzebowanie domu do takiego stopnia, że można zmienić system ogrzewania na tańszy w inwestycji. u siebie sporo dołożyłem w ocieplenie, okna, drzwi i wentylację (ale nie więcej niż za kompletną kotłownię węglową), za to grzeję dom grzałką kupioną za 400 zł i płacę za to mniej niż zapłaci sąsiad z piwnicą (zanurzoną w wodzie, ale tego nie wiedział i nie wierzył że tak będzie - nie zrobił badań gruntu), kominem, kotłem, które kosztowały wielokrotnie (dobre 100 razy) więcej niż moja grzałka.

----------


## ciupaq

> a cenowo w miarę ok?



Cześć.
U nas ciężko odpowiedzieć na to pytanie, gdyż akurat okna, mieliśmy wliczone w cenę domu  :sad: .  Ale z cennika wychodzi , że zapłacimy 7650 netto za całość z drzwiami wejściowymi.

----------


## KyRaA

*MisiekNS* - nie dziwię się, że jarasz się jak dzieciak, bo to naprawdę czad! Gratuluję i życzę kolejnych tak szybkich etapów  :big grin:

----------


## bmajerczyk

Witam serdecznie wszystlich!
Jeszcze w tym roku planujemy rozpocząć budowę domu jednorodzinnego z poddaszem użytkowym w okolicach Nowego Targu.
Jesteśmy po pierwszysch "konfrontacjach" z architektem. 
Powodzenia wszystkich BOCIANOM!  :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## dan1985

Melduję się w tym temacie, ponieważ mam zamiar budować się w 2016r.  :smile: 

"mam zamiar"...  :wink:  wszystko zależy od tego jak potoczą się wszelkie formalności. Chciałbym w tym roku zrobić chociaż fundamenty aby przezimowały i ułożyły się.

Działka niebawem będzie, ale zostało jeszcze trochę spraw, aktualnie mój geodeta wytyczył ją i zajmuje się papierologią. Później notariusz, KW itd.

Z żoną mniej więcej wiemy czego byśmy chcieli, mamy ogólny zarys tego jaki domek by nam się podobał, jednak nasza działka nastręcza nam nieco kłopotów. Mianowicie chodzi o to, że wjazd będzie miała od południa (dokładnie południowo-zachodni narożnik) a niestety im głębiej w działkę tym bardziej ona opada. Między jej frontem a tyłem jest 1,20m różnicy w poziomach :/ z tego co czytałem przy takiej działce lepiej stawiać dom jak najdalej od południowej granicy aby front wykorzystać na dobrze nasłoneczniony ogród, ale nie chcę się pchać w dołek bo będę musiał później dokładać do fundamentów i nawiezienia ziemi. Z tego co pamiętam, zdarzało się, że na wiosnę na końcu działki w trawie stała woda.  Bardziej myślałem o postawieniu domu na froncie działki i wykorzystaniu tyłu działki na ogród do którego schodziło by się schodami umiejscowionymi przy tarasie na skarpie, na której stał by też dom.

Aktualnie myślimy o domku parterowym z poddaszem użytkowym, na dole część dzienna, na górze sypialnie. Czy macie jakieś ciekawe pomysły na domek, na takiej działce, na samą działkę? Jeśli tak, to chętnie z Wami podyskutuje  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczów  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

Moja działka jest z wjazdem od południa, dom budujemy mniej więcej na środku. Przód działki ozdobny, z tej strony też taras, a część północna użytkowa z sadem. 
Jakiej długości masz działkę?

----------


## dan1985

działka będzie miała długość około 48m i szerokość w najszerszym miejscu około 23m

Myślałem aby dom postawić około 7m od południowej granicy bo tam już postawiłem w południowo-wschodnim narożniku zaplecze budowy  :wink:  blaszak 5m x 5m, ale wiadomo, potrzeba też przejść między nim a przyszłym budynkiem. W przyszłości to 7m pozwoli mi zaparkować tam samochód lub dwa, ew. jakaś wiata na auta lub miejsce na wwiezienie opału.

W przypadku wymyślonego przeze mnie ustawienia budynku na działce, salon chciałem usytuować od strony północno-zachodniej, z wyjściem na taras od północy. Taras umiejscowiony w narożniku budynku i biegnący wzdłuż ścian, taki narożnikowy taras.
Rozumiem, że w tym przypadku salon będzie mniej doświetlony niż od strony zachodniej a tym bardziej gdyby ustawić go w części południowej, choć widzę w Twoim dzienniku budowy, że masz podobnie usytuowany salon do tego co ja chcę zrobić  :smile:  może z racji gorących letnich dni to wcale nie będzie wada?  :smile:  a zimą i tak trzeba palić w piecu  :wink: 
Chciałem jak najwięcej miejsca zostawić od strony północnej i zachodniej działki.

----------


## Myjk

> Aktualnie myślimy o domku parterowym z poddaszem użytkowym, na dole część dzienna, na górze sypialnie. Czy macie jakieś ciekawe pomysły na domek, na takiej działce, na samą działkę? Jeśli tak, to chętnie z Wami podyskutuje


Ja niezmiennie będę odradzać poddasze użytkowe na rzecz pełnego piętra, ew. parterówki. Skosy na poddaszu to zło, okna dachowe to jeszcze większe zło.  :wink: 




> ew. jakaś wiata na (...) wwiezienie opału.


Khm... czego co proszę?  :big tongue:

----------


## dan1985

Myjk, to prędzej zamiast dodawać pełne piętro, oczywiście w moim przypadku, prędzej postawił bym troszkę większą parterówkę rezygnując z niektórych pomieszczeń poddasza. Tak myślę, a jak będzie? Zobaczymy.

----------


## mother_nature

> salon chciałem usytuować od strony północno-zachodniej, z wyjściem na taras od północy. Taras umiejscowiony w narożniku budynku i biegnący wzdłuż ścian, taki narożnikowy taras.


Tylko że ja odwróciłam bryłę domu specjalnie po to, żeby salon mieć od południowej strony  :smile:  Nie będzie narożnikowy, z boku doklejamy wiatę samochodową.
Tak będzie:

Dorobiliśmy też drugie wejście.

----------


## Liliputek

Nie słuchaj *Myjk'a* poddasze i kominy są super  :big tongue:  ja przynajmniej w to wierzę hehe  :wink:  a wiara czyni cuda!
a tak serio to ja akurat mam salon i taras na południe, ale doczytałam, że niektórzy nawet nie chcą od południa, bo gorąco w lecie. Co kto lubi, aczkolwiek trochę w tym racji jest  :smile:  od południowego-zachodu to w upalne dni niekończąca się parówka... więc ja mogę nie móc usiąść na krześle na tarasie w lecie a Ty tak  :smile:  przecież latem nawet w cieniu jest ciepło  :smile:  ewentualnie jakby nie było to ogrodzisz sobie przód domu tujkami, by nikt nie patrzył i wystawisz krzesło  :smile: 
dan1985jakie ogrzewanie planujecie?

----------


## dan1985

Rozumiem *mother_nature*  :wink: 

*Liliputek* zaczynasz mnie utwierdzac w przekonaniu ze to nie jest zly pomysl z tym salonem od polnocno-zachodniej strony z wyjsciem na taras i ogrod od polnocy  :smile:  na razie planujemy ekogroszek, choc maja u nas w miescinie geotermie uruchamiac i zaslyszalem ze do 2019r. maja sie przebic z rurami na drugi koniec miasta tam gdzie planujemy budowe, wiec gdyby tak sie stalo i umowa, i ceny byly by przystepne to pewnie sie podlaczymy, ale kotlownie profilaktycznie zrobimy w razie co  :wink:  jak zaczna szalec z cenami to wstawie piec ekogroszek i podziekuje miejskiemu cieplikowi.

Sorry za brak polskich znakow, pisze z komorki.

----------


## Liliputek

aaa salon jest na północny-zachód.. nie doczytałam, no to nie jest źle moim zdaniem. Teoretycznie przecież jesteś w domu głównie popołudniu, po pracy, wtedy słońce idzie w zachodnią stronę. My w mieszkaniu mamy kuchnię na zachód i popołudniu jest tak ładnie i jasno  :smile:  ale nie ma ostrego słońca.
Co Ci po salonie na południe, jak Ty jesteś wtedy w pracy  :smile: 

Azamiast ekogroszku nie lepiej gaz? no nie wiem... ale ekogroszek to brud, jest mocno obsługowy - koleżanka ma i mówi, że trochę lipa, bo jak rozpali w piecu to najlepiej byłoby, gdyby nie gasiła, a czasem jest zimno w październiku a potem już ciepło. Przy dobrze ocieplonym domu gaz nie jest droższy, aczkolwiek my poszliśmy eksperymentalnie w prąd  :smile:  który wg wyliczeń nie wychodził drogo, a jest bezobsługowy praktycznie. Jak nas będzie stac to może dokupimy PC-PW, ale zobaczymy jakie będą rachunki za prąd  :smile: 
Nie wiem gdzie masz działkę, ale na przykład w małopolsce to juz strach isc w ekogroszek, bo w samym Krakowie każą wymieniac piece, a mogą to rozszerzyc..

----------


## Myjk

> Nie słuchaj Myjk'a poddasze i kominy są super  ja przynajmniej w to wierzę hehe  a wiara czyni cuda!


Myjk też tak kiedyś myślał, po czym pomieszkał w domu z poddaszem i z kominem (a nawet dwoma) 11 lat i mu się odmieniło o sto osiemdziesiąt stopni. Ale dobra, nie słuchaj!  :wink: 




> a tak serio to ja akurat mam salon i taras na południe, ale doczytałam, że niektórzy nawet nie chcą od południa, bo gorąco w lecie. Co kto lubi, aczkolwiek trochę w tym racji jest  od południowego-zachodu to w upalne dni niekończąca się parówka... więc ja mogę nie móc usiąść na krześle na tarasie w lecie a Ty tak  przecież latem nawet w cieniu jest ciepło  ewentualnie jakby nie było to ogrodzisz sobie przód domu tujkami, by nikt nie patrzył i wystawisz krzesło 
> dan1985  jakie ogrzewanie planujecie?


Wg mnie salon od północy czy nawet od wschodu to bardzo nieprzyjemna sprawa. Jak zachacza zachód, to nie powinno być źle. Tzn. czas kiedy są upały to może 2 miesiące, a nawet i wtedy rano i wieczorem od północy jest po prostu chłodno i jakoś tak ciemno i mało przytulnie. Ja mam "idealny" układ działki (zresztą poświęciliśmy krótszy dojazd do działki, żeby mieć tę akurat działkę z takim właśnie układem) gdzie wjazd jest wschodu (bliżej strony północnej) dzięki temu salon jest na zachodzie, a taras na południowym zachodzie. Rano już sięgają tam poranne promienie i po południu też przez zdecydowaną większość roku. Że salon na południowym zachodzie się nagrzewa? Cóż, po coś chłodzenie wymyślili.  :wink:

----------


## pepa

witajcie bocianki 2016 
-życzę Wam wszystkim powodzenia i realizacji Waszych planów  i przestrzegam przed... ekogroszkiem ,to najgorsze co może być, i nie tanie -oj nieeee,niestety 

bocianek 2015 i długoletni użytkownik ekogroszku

----------


## Myjk

> witajcie bocianki 2016 
> -życzę Wam wszystkim powodzenia i realizacji Waszych planów  i przestrzegam przed... ekogroszkiem ,to najgorsze co może być, i nie tanie -oj nieeee,niestety 
> bocianek 2015 i długoletni użytkownik ekogroszku


Nieznaszsię! Powszechnie wiadomo, że to najtańsze, najczystsze i w ogóle NAJ ogrzewanie! Dziadek palił wynglem, ociec palił wynglem, syn tyż miętkim nie winien być i palić wynglem powinien...  :wink:

----------


## dan1985

Odezwe sie pozniej z kompa, pewnie po 22 jak skoncze prace, bo pisanie z komorki jest mega karkolomne ;/ a jak zmienie karte to znika mi co napisalem i mnie krew zalewa. Postaram sie tez zalozyc dziennik, gdzie bedziecie mogli podejrzec co i jak, jakas mapka, jakies fotki i ogolny plan. Do pozniej Bocianki  :smile:

----------


## monkasta

My też będziemy mieli salon od północnego zachodu. Trochę się bałam,że będzie za ciemno, więc daliśmy duże okna na trzech ścianach. Może to pomoże go doświetlić. Innego wyjścia nie mieliśmy.  Działka wąska a długa. I tylko z wjazdem od południa. W domku mamy za to balkon z przodu domu, więc jak będzie trzeba to tam wypijemy poranną kawkę w pełnym słońcu  :smile:  
Mam nadzieję zacząć w połowie maja, czekamy tylko na ekipę i ruszamy. Transza z banku juz na koncie  :smile: 
Zacznę tez oglądac się za oknami, bo chyba już najwyższy czas :smile:

----------


## Myjk

Te duże okna od północy to aby dobry pomysł? Przeliczone to zostało?

----------


## monkasta

Jeszcze nic nie zostało przeliczone. Na pewno będą takie,żaby najmniej uciekało ciepło. Inaczej to tego północnego salonu nie doświetlę.
Ja i tak nie ogarnę tego OZC. Będę brać pod uwagę rady tych co już pobudowali i mam nadzieję,że uda mi się postawić ciepły dom.

----------


## Myjk

> Jeszcze nic nie zostało przeliczone. Na pewno będą takie,żaby najmniej uciekało ciepło. Inaczej to tego północnego salonu nie doświetlę.
> Ja i tak nie ogarnę tego OZC. Będę brać pod uwagę rady tych co już pobudowali i mam nadzieję,że uda mi się postawić ciepły dom.


W jakim sensie nie ogarniesz?

----------


## monkasta

Wiem,że powinnam, ale nawet nie wiem kto by mi to obliczył. Pewnie trzeba wiedzieć z jakich materiałów chce się budować, czym ocieplać itd. A ja jeszcze tego do końca nie wiem. Szczerze mówiąc to dopiero się do tego zabieramy. majster wziął projekt i ma nam wyliczyć ile materiału potrzeba na budowę i jakiego. Wtedy się ustosunkuje czy mi to pasuje, a jak nie to będziemy coś zmieniać.

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

48 dni... Tyle starostwo potrzebowało i... Jest PnB!
Teraz uprawomocnienie, bank, prąd budowlany i łopata w ruch.
Ehhh... Już mógłbym się przeprowadzać  :razz:

----------


## dan1985

Gratki Łukasz  :smile:  a ja juz padam, nic dzisiaj nie wypoce na forum, chill i spanko.

----------


## Niechaj

*Łukasz* gratulacje  :smile: 
*bmajerczyk* witaj, budujemy w okolicy, nazwisko znajome  :smile: 
*Dan* witaj, mam/będę mieć salon od północnego zachodu z tarasem na północ (zadaszony z kominkiem gdyby było zimno). Wjazd na działkę od południa, dom odsunięty od drogi 20m, ale działka długa i za domem zostaje ponad 60m, spadek też mam, woda też stoi  :wink: 
*monkasto* też mam długą, wąską i z wjazdem od południa, salonem z wielkimi oknami na północ i obliczonym pod nie OZC - dom zapowiada się ciepły  :smile:

----------


## monkasta

A kto obliczał Tobie OZC. Możesz podesłać jakiś namiar. Czy to ktoś z forum? Bo już zaczynam się bać. Żeby czegoś potem nie żałować będę musiała to zrobić.

----------


## dan1985

*Liliputek* dokańczając temat z wczoraj, co do grodzenia, obsadzania frontu tujami itp. to problemu nie będzie raczej z podglądaczami, z przodu działki będę miał ogród siostry, ta już się zapowiedziała, że u siebie będzie sadzić tuje  :wink:  więc to mam z głowy  :smile:  od ulicy będzie mnie dzielić ~38m wąskiej (~4m) działki przeznaczonej na wjazd. Od zachodu mam pole uprawne, od wschodu sąsiad ma tunele z warzywkami/kwiatkami a z tyłu (północ) jest łąka po której hasają sarny, pasą się krowy, biegają bażanty i zające, zarośnięta młodymi dębami i brzozami więc na sąsiadów nie mogę narzekać  :smile:  jedynie sarny pewnej pięknej zimy obgryzły tuje, które były do rozsadzenia :/ trudno

Co do pracy to wykonuję ją na trzy zmiany, więc różnie bywa z tym moim byciem w domu  :wink:  jak salon będzie od zachodu to będziemy mieli piękne zachody słońca widoczne z tarasu i z salonu  :smile: 

Ekogroszek hmmm... na pewno to lepsza alternatywa od palenia miałem lub węglem, dzisiaj właśnie czyściłem piec mamie i pachnę jak przypalona grzanka, więc wiem jak to jest, raz w miesiącu to mus :/ hehe chętnie zaproszę Twoją koleżankę, dopiero zobaczy, że może ekogroszek to nie taka tragedia  :big grin:  gaz jest drogawy z tego co słyszałem, a i samo przyłącze kosztuje, fakt, że wygodny, znajomy ostatnio zakładał to chyba 30 tyś. dał za wszystko. Do tego jeszcze się naczytałem jak to ludzie płacą mało za gaz i są wyśmiewani przez innych forumowiczów, że mają chyba 14*C w domu zimą  :wink:  wszystko jeszcze jest do rozpatrzenia  :smile: 

Działkę będę miał/mam we wschodniej Wielkopolsce  :smile:  w małym mieście. U nas mają wprowadzić jakiś podatek kominowy z tego co wiem ?!? tylko zobacz jakie zagęszczenie ludności i budynków jest w Krakowie, auta itp. itd. a kto wie co kto wkłada tak naprawdę do pieca, kontrole znikome. U mnie raczej na razie nie będzie tego problemu, a jak coś to można kupić piec ekogroszkowy z rusztem do palenia drewnem  :smile:  a za chatą będę miał cały zagajnik wierzby energetycznej do wycięcia  :smile:  teren w zasadzie też z tym spadem mam dobry, żeby założyć PC, położyć rury na glebie i zasypać 1,2m ziemią  :wink:  może lepiej wkopać mimo wszystko  :wink: 

*Myjk* a co Ci się odwidziało z poddaszem? I co masz do ekogroszku? Pytam z ciekawości  :smile: 

A drogie jest zrobienie takiego OZC?  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> *Myjk* a co Ci się odwidziało z poddaszem?


Poddasze ze względu na skosy jest upierdliwe w wykonaniu, jeszcze bardziej upierdliwe w użytkowaniu. Równie upierdliwe są okna połaciowe, które brudzą się na potęgę. Tak realnie jak ktoś jest estetą, to praktycznie co 2 tygodnie trzeba je myć, chyba że są intensywne opady akurat co tydzień to jest szansa że sięsame zmyją (pod warunkiem że deszcz będzie czysty). Samo mycie jest jeszcze bardziej irytujące niż ich wygląd. Do tego są z tego piekielnie duże zyski słoneczne, tak samo jak i z połaci dachowej, więc na poddaszu jest zazwyczaj piekarnik (stąd ja zainstalowałem klimę żeby jakoś sensownie żyć, bo bywało, że miałem i 35 stopni). To wszystko w moim domu, który ma znacznie podwyższone skosy, tj. zaczynają się na wysokości 1,5m.




> I co masz do ekogroszku? Pytam z ciekawości


Ponieważ to truje ludzi przeraźliwie, wcale nie mniej niż dobrze prowadzony kocioł zasypowy palony od góry. Przy tym truciu ludzi nie jest wcale tanie ani w instalacji, ani w eksploatacji. Zrewiduj swoje opinie na temat grzania gazem, prądem czy PC. Jak zrobisz OZC i poznasz zapotrzebowanie oraz moc, to można to wszystko przeliczyć (możemy tutaj wspólnie to zrobić) i zobaczysz, że nie taki diabeł straszny jak go malują. Wg moich obliczeń i trzyletnim lizaniu tematu ogrzewania najkorzystniejsze w domach energooszczędnych jest grzanie prądem (przy dobrym ociepleniu) albo PC.




> A drogie jest zrobienie takiego OZC?


Średnio 300 zł więc w zasadzie śmieszne pieniądze, a pozwoli to poznać zużycie energii i dobranie źródła ciepła, bo przewymiarowane źródło to najgorsze co może być. No, można jeszcze dać zbyt małe, ale to się akurat rzadko zdarza szczególnie przy ekosyfie i innych paliwach stałych. Do grzania prądem czy PC to jest pozycja obowiązkowa. Co więcej dzięki obliczeniom można zmodyfikować założenia co do materiałów, ocieplenia, okien, itd.

----------


## mother_nature

Ech, temat ekogroszku co chwilę się przewija. Ale jeśli podoba Ci się palenie nim i masz ochotę robić to nadal, to czemu nie. Chociaż z wypowiedzi wnioskuję, że jeszcze tego nie próbowałeś, doświadczenie masz z normalnym piecem. Niech Ci się nie wydaje, że jest pięknie i kolorowo, bo nie jest. W zimie piec na eko musisz wyczyścić raz w tygodniu, z tego co pamiętam, bo moja babcia używa, stary typ pieca czyści się o wiele rzadziej. Jedyny plus, to że jak masz zasobnik i jeśli nie będzie gwałtownej zmiany temperatur zaburzającej ustawienia sterowania, to piec widujesz raz na tydzień, a w ciepłym okresie roku rzadziej.
Ja już więcej tego dziadostwa na oczy nie chcę widzieć, mąż także. Po każdej akcji "kotłownia" od razu pod prysznic iść musi. A ile nabluzgał tej zimy, to tylko piec wie, bo kupiliśmy koszmarny groszek ulegający spiekaniu i piec co chwilę się wyłączał.
Nie zmienia to faktu, że grzanie węglem wciąż jest najtańsze dla niektórych osób w tym kraju.

----------


## Niechaj

*monkasto* forumowy asolt

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Dziękuję za gratulacje  :Smile:  


Ozc to wydatek rzedu 300-400zl, moze troche wiecej, ale cena zalezy od budynku, bo różny nakład pracy jest potrzebny. 
Ja mam zrobiony przez kolegę asolt z forum. To obliczenie bylo mi potrzebne, bo wyraznie pokazało mi różnice pomiedzy tym co mam w projekcie, a tym co wychodzi finalnie z założeń.

----------


## Liliputek

w kwestii OZC czy szukania alternatyw do węgla/ekogroszku zgadzam się całkowicie z *Myjk *  :smile: 
My zrobiliśmy i nie żałujemy... zamiast gazu taniej nas wyszedł prąd. Ale faktyczne zużycie i koszty powiem Wam za rok, albo dwa  :wink:  Dodatkowo każdą zmianę, czy wątpliwość zgłaszaliśmy audytorowi i mówił, czy się opłaca  :smile:  w ten sposób uniknęliśmy płyty fundamentowej za 20tys...
Osobiście o kotłach na miał czy węgiel już dawno nie słyszałam w nowym budownictwie  :smile:  i nie do końca zgodzę się, że w domach na gaz jak się mało płaci to jest zimno  :wink:  kolega ma 300 m2, dom w stanie hmm pół-surowym, bo nie ma mebli, drzwi, wykończonych łazienek, okna dwuszybowe, styropian 20cm ale biały. Płaci 3000 za sezon, z tym, że zaznaczam temperaturę ma ok. 19 stopni. Dla mnie to za chłodno, ale jak na niewykończony dom, standardowo ocieplony to 3tys jest w miarę ok  :smile: 

*dan1985* bliskość saren jest super  :smile:  moim zdaniem. Daj im gryźć tuje  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> Ech, temat ekogroszku co chwilę się przewija. Ale jeśli podoba Ci się palenie nim i masz ochotę robić to nadal, to czemu nie.


Właśnie dlatego nie, że w NOWYM domu jest to nieopłacalne, a poza tym dlatego nie, bo nie ma większych TRUTEK na ludzi niż piece węglowe pod strzechami. I nie łudźmy się, to że piec na "eko"węgiel nie kopci, nie znaczy automatycznie że nie truje -- bo TRUJE przeraźliwie głównie inwestora z rodziną, i jego sąsiadów. 




> Nie zmienia to faktu, że grzanie węglem wciąż jest najtańsze dla niektórych osób w tym kraju.


Ale nie w nowych domach -- a o takich tutaj przecież dyskutujemy. Najłatwiej to zobaczyć oczywiście po wykonaniu OZC i rzetelnym (tj. uwzględniając wszelkie koszty, szczególnie te "ukryte") policzeniu różnych źródeł ciepła.

----------


## dan1985

*Liliputek* najchetniej na tyle dzialki w ogrodzeniu zrobilbym otwierana bramke lub panel ogrodzeniowy i w dzialce ustawilbym pasnik, mysle ze kolezanki zza plotu zagladaly by czesto  :smile:  kilka dni temu jak bylem na dzialce z geodeta to sploszylem jedna i pohasala w trzcine i zarosla, bazanty tez raz po raz sie odzywaja  :smile: 

A to OZC kiedy sie robi? W fazie projektu czy jak juz sie ma np SSO?

----------


## bmajerczyk

@*Niechaj* Witaj!
Możesz mi powiedzieć gdzie budujesz i jakie ogrzewanie przewidziałeś dla swjego domu? Powiem szczerze że mam wielki dylemat i im więcej czytam forum tym większy mętlik w głowie  :ohmy:

----------


## Liliputek

ja robiłam przed rozpoczęciem SSO, żeby własnie na przykład nie robic niepotrzebnie płyty fundamentowej  :smile:  Można dobrac materiały zanim się wybuduje.
Oczywiście trzeba miec już jakiś pomysł na dom, czyli wiedziec z jakiego materiału się buduje, jakie chce się okna itp. Podaje się wtedy te parametry audytorowi, on to wrzuca do programu i oblicza  :smile:  potem np. mozna zapytac, czy zmiana styropianu z 15 na 20 cm daje znaczącą i opłacalną różnicę.

*bmajerczyk* też tak miałam  :wink:  ale warto czytac  :smile:  po jakimś czasie wiedza się usystematyzuje w glowie  :wink:

----------


## moniss

> My też będziemy mieli salon od północnego zachodu. Trochę się bałam,że będzie za ciemno, więc daliśmy duże okna na trzech ścianach. Może to pomoże go doświetlić. Innego wyjścia nie mieliśmy.  Działka wąska a długa. I tylko z wjazdem od południa. W domku mamy za to balkon z przodu domu, więc jak będzie trzeba to tam wypijemy poranną kawkę w pełnym słońcu


No nie wiem, czy zechce się Wam schodzić do kuchni, robić kawkę, a później wbiegać z nią na ten balkonik... Ale większość osób tak właśnie na początku  przygody z wlasnym domem myśli  :wink: 
Więcej przeszkleń najlepiej dać od strony nasłonecznionej, bo od północy to właściwie tylko strata ciepła (no chyba, ze ktoś ma z tej akurat strony piękne widoki, to odpowiednie przeszklenie jak najbardziej zalecane).




> *Liliputek* najchetniej na tyle dzialki w ogrodzeniu zrobilbym otwierana bramke lub panel ogrodzeniowy i w dzialce ustawilbym pasnik, mysle ze kolezanki zza plotu zagladaly by czesto  kilka dni temu jak bylem na dzialce z geodeta to sploszylem jedna i pohasala w trzcine i zarosla, bazanty tez raz po raz sie odzywaja


Karmienie dzikich zwierząt jest niezgodne z prawem i można za to dostać mandat.  Ale mnie też się marzy połączenie działki z lasem, aby sarny przychodziły pod dom (ale paśnika nie planuję). Jedna podczas letnich upałów rok temu zrobiła sobie siestę w piwnicy pod schodzami  :big grin:  Od tego czasu wejście z ogrodu jest zabarykadowane, co nie przeszkadza tej dziewczynie przychodzić paść się na działce (w tym roku przyszła ze swom młodym).

----------


## dan1985

*moniss* skutecznie odstraszasz mnie od tego pasnika  :big tongue:  to zrobie to inaczej, uchylona bramka i mlode tuje do obgryzienia, konfitur nie zamierzam im dawac hehehe  :big grin:  lasu jeszcze tam nie ma, ale jak nikt nie wpadnie na magiczny pomysl aby wyciac obecne drzewa to calkiem ladny widok na polnoc z dzialki bedzie, kto wie, moze debowy lasek za dzialka, choc jak juz drzewa wypuszcza liscie to nic przez nie nie widac w oddali.

----------


## Niechaj

> @*Niechaj* Witaj!
> Możesz mi powiedzieć gdzie budujesz i jakie ogrzewanie przewidziałeś dla swjego domu? Powiem szczerze że mam wielki dylemat i im więcej czytam forum tym większy mętlik w głowie


Gdzie dokładnie budujemy mogę napisać na priv  :smile: 
Będziemy ogrzewać pompą ciepła PW, planowaliśmy pompę z gruntowym wymiennikiem, ale przerosły nas koszty. Wyniki OZC pokazały, że wystarczy tańsza pompa powietrze-woda. Gaz mam daleko=koszty, piec na paliwo stałe odpadł w przedbiegach, bo nie chcemy siebie i innych truć, została pompa. Będzie też kominek, ale dla rekreacji, ogrzewać nim nie planujemy.

*dan* u mnie też sarny za płotem, sąsiad ma paśnik, ale nie ruszają tego, co wyszło spod kosiarki - trzeba kosą  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> A to OZC kiedy sie robi? W fazie projektu czy jak juz sie ma np SSO?


Im wcześniej, tym lepiej -- bo więcej możesz naprawić. Generalnie do obliczeń jest potrzebny projekt, ale ja robiłem na podstawie rzutów + podałem "ustnie" wysokość kondygnacji, i resztę potrzebnych, a wstępnie założonych, szczegółów w opisie tekstowym. Po pierwszym wyliczeniu audytor zaproponował co zmienić aby parametry domu polepszyć. Dotyczyło to zarówno rozwiązań jak i materiałów.

----------


## dan1985

Udało mi się sklecić wstępny dziennik budowy - dzień po dniu, na razie bez budowy  :smile:  zapraszamy do komentowania i pozostawiania dobrych rad  :smile:  znajdziecie w nim też mapkę działki i przykładowy plan budynku.

KLIK W PODPISIE  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

> Ale nie w nowych domach -- a o takich tutaj przecież dyskutujemy. Najłatwiej to zobaczyć oczywiście po wykonaniu OZC i rzetelnym (tj. uwzględniając wszelkie koszty, szczególnie te "ukryte") policzeniu różnych źródeł ciepła.


Chyba mało masz znajomych ze Śląska. Niektórzy wciąż dostają deputaty węglowe albo mają dojścia do zakupu tańszego. Im się opłaci. Poza tym nie każdy budujący szuka po forach opinii innych ludzi, czy robi OZC. Skoro w okolicy pali się węglem, to oni w nowym domu też nim palić będą.
Żeby było jasne - jestem przeciwnikiem palenia węglem, przeszkadza mi smród z kominów równie bardzo jak smród dymu z papierosów.

A Moracchioli jest świetny  :big grin:  \m/

----------


## Liliputek

Nawet nie niektórzy, a sporo ludzi nadal ma deputaty węglowe... ale sporo jest już w formie pieniężnej  :smile: 
Mi się wydaje, że to przez panującą opinię, że prąd czy gaz jest mega drogi ludzie idą w ekogroszek (który eko to jest tylko w nazwie).
Muszę przyznać, że też tak myślałam, ale jak zaczęłam czytać to weryfikowałam swoje poglądy... a tak naprawdę dobrze trochę poczytać zanim się zacznie budować  :big grin:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Ekogroszek - miałem tym ogrzewać dom. 

Dom parterowy, 125m2 ogrzewane, grzejniki plus podłogówka w łazienkach (dwóch). *tak miało być* 
Aż zacząłem czytać - artykuły, fora, info urządzeń i producentów. Wszystko było by piękne gdyby nie ogólne przekonania. 
Dobrzy znajomi (ludzie wykształceni i 'światowi'), budowlańcy w wieloletnim doświadczeniem,  a nawet rodzina - wszyscy mowią jedno - "Chcesz grzać powietrzem? To nie zadziała!". "Ja mam ekogroszek. Raz na dwa tygodnie ładuję podajnik i spokój.  Czyszczę piec raz na te dwa tygodnie i to w koszuli - pięć minut i piec czysty i koszula też. Szwagier miał pompę powitrzną i zmienił na ekogroszek, bo miał zimno." *takich cytatów mam sporo*
Ja za to na przekór, zrobiłem OZC i brnę w swoje.
Co by nie mówić. Ale mamy XXI wiek i czy jedynym sposobem na ogrzewanie jest ogień z węgla czy drewna? 
Sory, ale ja wolę jak mi nie śmierdzi,  jak jest czysto. Nie lubie gdy moja mała córeczka ma brudne (czarne) skarpetki biegajac po domu, jak u dziadków czy znajomych grzejących węglem lub ekogroszkiem pomimo, iż myją podłogi w domu co drugi dzień. Dom jest dla mnie, dla rodziny, dla wygody, dla poczucia bezpieczeństwa. Bezpieczeństwo dla mojej córki,  a może i dla następnego dziecka nie ma się kojarzyć z brudnymi podłogami.
Druga sprawa to podłogówka. To samo co w sprawie PC PW. "Przecież to nie zdrowe, nogi puchną".  Pytam: "masz taką?",  "nogi Ci puchną?".  W odpowiedzi słyszę "nie, ale słyszałem."
Pytam "jaką temperatura zasilania podłogówki?", w odpowiedzi słyszę, że "40 do 45 stopni".

Jest dużo stereotypów,  najważniejsze to samemu dać sobie czas i spokojnie wszytko przemyśleć i dobrać pod siebie. 
Życzę powodzenia każdemu kto tak jak ja, pomimo głosów przeciwnych dookoła, dąży do własnych celów i przekonań!   :Biggrin:

----------


## Liliputek

my też ciągle słyszymy, że za ogrzewanie na prąd zapłacimy nie 3-4 tys a 30-40 tys... ale zobaczymy. Wierzę w wartość obliczeń i ocieplenia.
Moj tata też  :big grin:  uważa, że na nieznane ludzie zawsze dziwnie patrzą... jak 15 lat temu siał poplon to ludzie też się w czoło pukali, teraz i oni sieją  :wink:

----------


## ciupaq

Ja też zdecydowałem się na grzanie prądem i w dodatku kablami (brak alternatywy). Wszyscy, dosłownie wszyscy mi mówią, że to najdroższe co może być. A mi z obliczeń wychodzi koszt poniżej 2k za sezon przy inwestycji 6k w system ogrzewania. OZC to podstawa przy wyborze źródła ciepła.

----------


## jankes789

> Ja też zdecydowałem się na grzanie prądem i w dodatku kablami (brak alternatywy). Wszyscy, dosłownie wszyscy mi mówią, że to najdroższe co może być. A mi z obliczeń wychodzi koszt poniżej 2k za sezon przy inwestycji 6k w system ogrzewania. OZC to podstawa przy wyborze źródła ciepła.


Za cały rok planuje 2-3 k płacić za CO i CWU lecz inwestycja 30 k a Ty jakie urządzenia za 6 k Zastosujesz?

----------


## imrahil

> Za cały rok planuje 2-3 k płacić za CO i CWU lecz inwestycja 30 k a Ty jakie urządzenia za 6 k Zastosujesz?


pewnie kable grzejne i bojler elektryczny

----------


## ciupaq

> pewnie kable grzejne i bojler elektryczny


Dokładnie. Kable + boiler  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

> Dokładnie. Kable + boiler


a jak duży bojler?  :smile:

----------


## ciupaq

> a jak duży bojler?


Własnie się wacham miedzy 200 a 300. Jak policzyłem w bloku schodziło mam średnio 270l ciepłej wody dziennie. Z drugiej strony tu będzie zmywarka i prysznic więc teoretycznie zużycie będzie mniejsze ale czy 200 wystarczy ? Z drugiej strony 300 to większe koszty (grzanie , straty postojowe). Nie wiem  :sad:

----------


## Iscra

> Własnie się wacham miedzy 200 a 300. Jak policzyłem w bloku schodziło mam średnio 270l ciepłej wody dziennie. Z drugiej strony tu będzie zmywarka i prysznic więc teoretycznie zużycie będzie mniejsze ale czy 200 wystarczy ? Z drugiej strony 300 to większe koszty (grzanie , straty postojowe). Nie wiem


Coś, czego sama osobiście nie znoszę, to nagły brak ciepłej wody w trakcie kąpieli. No mało rzeczy tak mnie wkurza jak to  :big grin:  Nie wiem, czy jest sens liczyć na to, że zmniejszycie zużycie aż o 70 litrów dziennie.

----------


## Myjk

Ale rozpusta. My się mieścimy w 50-80L dziennie.

----------


## Busters

> Własnie się wacham miedzy 200 a 300. Jak policzyłem w bloku schodziło mam średnio 270l ciepłej wody dziennie. Z drugiej strony tu będzie zmywarka i prysznic więc teoretycznie zużycie będzie mniejsze ale czy 200 wystarczy ? Z drugiej strony 300 to większe koszty (grzanie , straty postojowe). Nie wiem


Czy te straty sa w ogole warte rozwazania? Ile to bedzie kosztowac miesiecznie kilka czy kilkanascie zl? Nie przesadzajmy  :smile: 

Inna sprawa, ze 200l to raczej spory zbiornik, np. u mnie na zmywanie naczyn schodzi chyba tyle samo co na mycie.

----------


## kutamir

Cześć!

W tym roku dołączę do budowniczych - na razie na etapie projektowania :smile: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## ciupaq

> Ale rozpusta. My się mieścimy w 50-80L dziennie.


Nie mam pojęcia jak to robicie  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> Nie mam pojęcia jak to robicie


Pewnie śmierdzimy.  :big tongue:  A poważnie, zwyczajnie szanujemy wodę, w sensie woda nie leje się przy myciu zębów itd. jednocześnie też lubimy się od czasu do czasu dłużej pomoczyć w wannie czy pod prysznicem. Oczywiście przy tym jest zmywarka, ta rzeczywiście oszczędza wodę -- ręcznie myjemy niezwykle rzadko. Ale jak postanowimy pozmywać w zlewie, to ciepła woda znika w mgnieniu oka. :/ Może tu jest więc pies pogrzebany.

----------


## Liliputek

dodam jeszcze, że warto wszędzie zamontować perlatory  :smile:  wtedy niby wody leci tyle samo, a jednak mniej  :wink: 

My mamy mieć zbiornik na 1000l  :big grin:  ale to też do podłogówki.

----------


## Myjk

Muszę poblogować, bo mnie szlag po raz kolejny trafił. Jestem po kolejnej dyskusji, tym razem z instalatorem PC. Wycena kompletnej usługi z materiałami z przygotowaniem pod chłodzenie domu (czyli w stosunku do standardowych instalacji jeszcze ze zbiornikiem wody lodowej i wyjściem na basen wraz z pompą obiegową, ale bez wymiennika) koszt 41 tys. zł (VAT 8%). Liczę wygrzebując ceny z netu wcale nie najniższe, na takie same albo zbliżone podzespoły i wychodzi mi 30 tys. zł (VAT 23%) a 26 (jak przyjąć 8%). Pytam skąd takie kosmiczne koszty to się okazuje, że instalator ma elementy systemu drożej niż ja z VAT 23% -- człowiek z przypadku, kupujący detalicznie. A w ogóle to jak mi się cena nie podoba, to niech se zrobię sam. Po wstępnych przejściach z ekipami budowlanymi przestaję się dziwić, że ludzie jeszcze próbują montować węglosyf czy samorobić wszystko co się da. Takie rzeczy to tylko w tym chorym kraju, a wszystko to dzięki LUDZIOM. Ja rozumiem że nikt nie chce pracować za darmo, nie oczekuję tego, ale po raz kolejny wyłazi, że to jest zwyczajne strzyżenie baranów za instalowane podzespoły czy używane materiały i ukryte dorabianie do "usługi". :/ Paranoja.

----------


## Liliputek

To tak jak jeden wykonawca nam podliczył materiały budowlane i 'inne", więc za dom w stanie surowym chciał 350 tys z materiałami. Mówił, że ma dobre ceny... no ja nie wiem, bo osobiście dostałam lepsze ceny niż on  :wink:  a jestem odbiorca detalicznym... i narazie SSO z robocizną wychodzi mi 220 tys... a kupiłam już wszystko. No może jeszcze będzie jakaś drobnica...
ja nie mówię, że mają nie zarabiać, ale zarobić 100 tys (przynajmniej) na jednej budowie to i tak jest duzo, na tyle dużo, że opłaca się brac inną ekipę... 

Twoje 41 tys bez wymiennika, bez odwiertów (bo przecież PC nie wymaga odwierów nie?) to sporo... :/

----------


## Myjk

To jest cena kompletnej instalacji z wymiennikiem (poziomy spiralny w moim przypadku), PC gruntową, zbiornikiem CWU i Zbiornikiem Wody Lodowej (pod wspominane wcześniej chłodzenie) oraz wyjściem do grzania basenu ogrodowego, i "kotłownią". Ogólnie jest identyczna sytuacja jak z firmami budowlanymi. Totalny bezsens.

----------


## Darkat

Znalezienie architekta połowa stycznia .Projekt indywidualny.  Pozwolenie na budowę koniec kwietnia. Tak się robi w Katowicach, gdzie jest boom budowlany (inwestycje rzędu kilku mld. zł w ciągu ostatnich lat i następnych) . W mniejszych gminach mają widocznie więcej czasu na zabawę.

----------


## PAS8

Witam.
Wystartowaliśmy z budową projekt Dalia nowa lokalizacja zachodniopomorskie pow. użytkowa 123 m -  po zmianach wysokości ścianki kolankowej.
Ogrzewanie: skłaniamy się do pompy ciepła powietrze woda, gdyż gazownia nas nie podłączy, a w groszek i węgiel nie chcemy iść ze względu na usytuowanie działki, która jest z dwóch stron otoczona laskiem.
Ogrzewanie w budynku podłogowe zarówno na górze jaki na dole.

----------


## margolcia2908

Witam, również wystartowaliśmy z budową w 2016 r  :big grin: 
Decyzja o budowie domu podjęta 06.2015 r, zakup projektu Luna bez garażu  (Archeco) 07.2015 r., dokumenty złożone do Starostwa. Pozwolenie otrzymaliśmy 10.2015 r., mimo, iż miało być od 06.2015 r. szybciej i łatwiej, ech. Na działce znajduje się stary drewniany dom do rozbiórki, pokryty eternitem oraz murowany budynek,który przerobiony zostanie na garaż, również pokryty eternitem. Czekaliśmy na usunięcie eternitu do 04.2016 r. Od kwietnia budowa nabiera rozpędu-taką mam nadzieję .

----------


## agao_83

> Muszę poblogować, bo mnie szlag po raz kolejny trafił. Jestem po kolejnej dyskusji, tym razem z instalatorem PC. Wycena kompletnej usługi z materiałami z przygotowaniem pod chłodzenie domu (czyli w stosunku do standardowych instalacji jeszcze ze zbiornikiem wody lodowej i wyjściem na basen wraz z pompą obiegową, ale bez wymiennika) koszt 41 tys. zł (VAT 8%). Liczę wygrzebując ceny z netu wcale nie najniższe, na takie same albo zbliżone podzespoły i wychodzi mi 30 tys. zł (VAT 23%) a 26 (jak przyjąć 8%). Pytam skąd takie kosmiczne koszty to się okazuje, że instalator ma elementy systemu drożej niż ja z VAT 23% -- człowiek z przypadku, kupujący detalicznie. A w ogóle to jak mi się cena nie podoba, to niech se zrobię sam. Po wstępnych przejściach z ekipami budowlanymi przestaję się dziwić, że ludzie jeszcze próbują montować węglosyf czy samorobić wszystko co się da. Takie rzeczy to tylko w tym chorym kraju, a wszystko to dzięki LUDZIOM. Ja rozumiem że nikt nie chce pracować za darmo, nie oczekuję tego, ale po raz kolejny wyłazi, że to jest zwyczajne strzyżenie baranów za instalowane podzespoły czy używane materiały i ukryte dorabianie do "usługi". :/ Paranoja.


jaką pompę gruntową bierzesz pod uwagę, że z tymi wszystkimi bajerami - podgrzewanie basenu, chłodzenie itd., chcą od ciebie za wszystko 41tys.? Zastanawiam się nad gruntówką ale jak widziałam po znajomych, to dostawali wyceny od 45 w górę za pompę z  odwiertami, zbiornik cwu i ogólnie kotłownię na gotowo. Ale nie mieli ani podgrzewania basenu ani nic ponad podstawowy zakres. Orientujesz się może ile by mogło kosztować wykonanie gruntówki stricte do grzania domu bez tych nadprogramowych funkcji, które ty chcesz i jakiej firmy wyroby byś polecił?

----------


## Myjk

> jaką pompę gruntową bierzesz pod uwagę, że z tymi wszystkimi bajerami - podgrzewanie basenu, chłodzenie itd., chcą od ciebie za wszystko 41tys.?


Ja się zdecyduję na pompę polskiego producenta, prawdopodobnie będzie to ecopol albo ekontech (parę osób na forum te pompy posiada i sobie chwalą, a w każdym razie nie narzekają) o mocy 10kW (chociaż w OZC straty przy -20sC mam wyliczone na 6,7kW). Z wymiennikiem poziomym i elementami w kotłowni nie powinno to kosztować więcej niż 25-30 tys. zł (w zależności od tego czy wymiennik wykonam "sam", czy zrobi to instalator). 

We wspomnianej cenie 41 tys. zł brutto (z VAT 8%) była uwzględniona pompa o mocy 10kW polskiego producenta (nazwy nie podaję żeby reklamy nie robić). Był wymiennik poziomy, tj. rury, kopanie, rozkładanie, zalanie glikolem, doprowadzenie tego do kotłowni, zbiornik CWU, zbiornik wody lodowej (do chłodzenia), wyprowadzenie instalacji do grzania basenu (ale bez wymiennika basenowego, o czym dalej), duperele w kotłowni (rurki, zbiorniczki, etc.), podpięcie i uruchomienie.

Wg wyżej wyceniającego jego pompa jest lepsza niż inne polskie pompy, bo jest z droższą sprężarką spiralną typu scroll (wiodącej firmy Copeland). I fajnie, bo taka sprężarka jest cicha i wytrzymała, tylko po moim "reserczu" na tym elemencie pompa była droższa o min. 5-6 tys. zł (oczywiście szacuję, bo wyceniający pomimo prośby instalator nie zrobił pełnego zestawienia kosztowego, żeby mi nie ułatwiać sprawy i zostawić jak najwięcej niewiadomych) w stosunku do odpowiednika innego producenta. Problem w tym, że tyle pieniędzy kosztuje cała sprężarka -- różnica pomiędzy elementem w tańszej pompie jest ~ dwa razy mniejsza. Dlatego jeśli już, to pompa z lepszym "sercem" powinna być droższa o 2-3 tys. zł, w porywach. Dlatego się zapieniłem na tę wycenę, bo jak widać to pierwszy element na którym wykonawca chciał zwyczajnie mnie ZERŻNĄĆ. Kolejne "wydatki", jak już pisałem, to były elementy samej kotłowni, na których wykonawca również próbował sobie "dorobić" stwierdzając radośnie, że on ma wyższe ceny niż ja, detaliczny żuczek. 

I to jest niestety taki polski zwyczaj. Pisaliśmy tutaj o tym także w odniesieniu do firm budowlanych, co zresztą potwierdziła ponownie Liliputek we wczorajszym poście w swoim DB: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7152916 220 tys. "gospodarczo" (z VAT 23%?!) vs 300-350 firma budowlana (z VAT 8% na materiały?!). Ja mam podobne wyceny i nadal próbuję zrozumieć jak oni to robią, że im takie koszty za materiały wychodzą.




> Zastanawiam się nad gruntówką ale jak widziałam po znajomych, to dostawali wyceny od 45 w górę za pompę z  odwiertami zbiornik cwu i ogólnie kotłownię na gotowo.


Ponieważ odwierty swoje kosztują i tego się nie ominie -- potrzeba specjalistyczny sprzęt, umiejętności. Moja wycena była dla wymiennika poziomego, który jest tańszy w wykonaniu -- szczególnie jeśli go wykonać "samemu" (w sensie metodą gospodarczą). Ale i tak po zrewidowaniu wyceny zaserwowanej przez wykonawcę było 10-15 tys. zł mniej, a jeszcze się w międzyczasie okazało, że w wycenie nie było wliczonego wymiennika do basenu, a który ja już policzyłem. Co prawda wyceniający stwierdził, że zbyt tani (za mało mocy) wymiennik basenowy sobie założyłem, podobnie jak i pompę do tegoż, ale mimo wszystko było 2 tys. u mnie doliczone, a w wycenie wykonawcy, nie. Ogólnie wycena bez instalacji chłodniczej i wyjścia na basen wyszła 33 tys. zł brutto (z VAT 8%). Wg mnie nadal około 10 tys. zł za dużo. 33 tys. to byłbym w stanie nawet zapłacić za system grzewczo-chłodzący z wyjściem na basen i byłaby to uczciwa cena z godziwym zarobkiem dla instalatora. 41 to rozbój w biały dzień i nie będzie się taki typ na mnie dorabiać, o nie!




> Ale nie mieli ani podgrzewania basenu ani nic ponad podstawowy zakres. Orientujesz się może ile by mogło kosztować wykonanie gruntówki stricte do grzania domu bez tych nadprogramowych funkcji, które ty chcesz i jakiej firmy wyroby byś polecił?


Z odwiertami powinno to kosztować maksymalnie 35 tys. zł (producent pompy ecopol albo ekontech -- mają najlepszy stosunek jakości do ceny). Ale, nie warto jest obecnie robić odwiertów, lepiej pokusić się o pompę powietrzną (gdybym nie chciał chłodzić domu i grzać basenu, grzałbym prądem w 2T albo powietrzną pompą -- zresztą do domu w którym obecnie mieszkam właśnie się przymierzam do instalacji powietrznej pompy na te ostatnie 2 lata mieszkania, bo już mam palenia w piecu powyżej uszu). W zależności od mocy, a większość obecnie budowanych domów do 150m2 użytkowej wystarczy 9kW (np. Panasonic), kotłownia z pompą powietrzną nie powinna kosztować więcej niż 24-26 tys. zł (z VAT 8%). Jeśli ktoś krzyczy więcej, to zwyczajnie chce przyciąć inwestora i mu należy podziękować za "usługę" szczególnie jeśli liczy 8% VAT na instalowane podzespoły.

Napisz jaki masz dom w planach, z czego chcesz budować, jak ocieplić, jakie okna zastosować, to coś pokombinujemy. Aha, oczywiście OZC po zamknięciu projektu pozycja obowiązkowa. Może zamiast PC lepiej Ci będzie ogrzać prądem z buforem -- jak Liliputek.

----------


## MisiekNS

Pomóżcie bo już zaczynam wariować. 
Chodzi o ogrzewanie. Miał być gaz...ale czytam i czytam, pompy ciepła, bufory... i już sam nie wiem co mam robić. 
Pow. użytkowa 103m2, pow. całkowita 116m2, poddasze użytkowe. Ytong energo 24, na ścianie 20cm styropianu, poddasze 30cm wełny, grunt 20cm styro. Okna nie wiem jakie ale na pewno energooszczędne. Podłogówka w całym domu + WM. OZC było liczone dla gorszego ocieplenia i wychodzi 7464kwh/rok. 
Przyłącze gazu w komplecie będzie mnie kosztować około 6 tysięcy. Czy gra jest warta świeczki? Może jednak warto zastosować jakieś alternatywne rozwiązanie zwłaszcza, że dom nie duży i ma być dobrze ocieplony.

----------


## agao_83

właśnie ciągle nie mogę się przekonać do pc pw - nie wiem, mam jakiś wewnętrzny głos, że jednak gruntówka z pionowym odwiertem jest najpewniejsza, najmniej awaryjna i najtańsza w eksploatacji. Jakby się uda ją zrobić do 30-32tys., to pewnie mocno bym się zastanawiała.

----------


## agao_83

dom ok 120m użytkowych, parter dach 2spadowy - ocieplenie stropu styropianem (nie wiem jeszcze ile 20-30cm), na ścianach 15-20cm styro, od dołu też pewnie pewnie 20cm styro. WM z reku NIE planuję póki co - ewentualnie dorobię kiedyś, bo finansowo nie dźwignę wszystkiego, co bym chciała na dzień dobry. Podłogówka w całym domu. Koza dla klimatu w salonie.

----------


## imrahil

> dom ok 120m użytkowych, parter dach 2spadowy - ocieplenie stropu styropianem (nie wiem jeszcze ile 20-30cm), na ścianach 15-20cm styro, od dołu też pewnie pewnie 20cm styro. WM z reku NIE planuję póki co - ewentualnie dorobię kiedyś, bo finansowo nie dźwignę wszystkiego, co bym chciała na dzień dobry. Podłogówka w całym domu. Koza dla klimatu w salonie.


zrób 30 cm w stropie, 20 cm na ścianach i to styropianu grafitowego. jak odpowiednio ocieplisz dom, to zmniejszysz mocno obciążenie cieplne, a co za tym idzie wymaganą moc urządzenia grzewczego (w tym np. wielkość dolnego źródła PC). zamiast robić kominy wentylacyjne, kup elastyczne przewody wentylacji mechanicznej, załóż je samodzielnie wg projektu i wstaw dwa wentylatory bez wymiennika. inaczej czeka cię spory remont w przyszłości (znam jedną osobę, która właśnie taki planuje, bo ma WG, a poczuła co to WM).

----------


## agao_83

mogę przewidzieć otwory w stropie pod WM i kiedyś po prostu na strychu rozłożyć przewody. Na dzień dobry raczej WM z reku odpada

----------


## imrahil

> mogę przewidzieć otwory w stropie pod WM i kiedyś po prostu na strychu rozłożyć przewody. Na dzień dobry raczej WM z reku odpada


przecież może być z wentylatorami, bez rekuperatora. za to przynajmniej latem będzie działało, w przeciwieństwie do grawitacyjnej

----------


## mother_nature

> mogę przewidzieć otwory w stropie pod WM i kiedyś po prostu na strychu rozłożyć przewody. Na dzień dobry raczej WM z reku odpada


Mamy identyczny plan jak Ty  :smile:

----------


## moniss

> mogę przewidzieć otwory w stropie pod WM i kiedyś po prostu na strychu rozłożyć przewody. Na dzień dobry raczej WM z reku odpada


 Skoro w przyszłości planujesz WM, to kasa, którą wydasz na kominy wentylacyjne WG, to będzie to kasa wyrzucona w błoto. No bo co będziecie z tymi kominami później robić?
WM to nie jest tak wielki koszt jak niektórzy straszą. Tak jak pisze *imrahil*, można samodzielnie wszystko rozłożyć, a reku dokupić później.

Samodzielnie WM montował *plusfoto
*Link do jego dziennika

----------


## Myjk

> Pomóżcie bo już zaczynam wariować. 
> Chodzi o ogrzewanie. Miał być gaz...ale czytam i czytam, pompy ciepła, bufory... i już sam nie wiem co mam robić. 
> Pow. użytkowa 103m2, pow. całkowita 116m2, poddasze użytkowe. Ytong energo 24, na ścianie 20cm styropianu, poddasze 30cm wełny, grunt 20cm styro. Okna nie wiem jakie ale na pewno energooszczędne. Podłogówka w całym domu + WM. OZC było liczone dla gorszego ocieplenia i wychodzi 7464kwh/rok. 
> Przyłącze gazu w komplecie będzie mnie kosztować około 6 tysięcy. Czy gra jest warta świeczki? Może jednak warto zastosować jakieś alternatywne rozwiązanie zwłaszcza, że dom nie duży i ma być dobrze ocieplony.


Cóż, trzeba usiąść i policzyć. Tu jest bardzo dużo zmiennych, jak cena podzespołów i cena kWh. Mogę Ci przedstawić moje wyliczenia z których wynika, że gaz jest w zasadzie najmniej opłacalny. Inwestycyjnie najbardziej obciąża PC, ale zwraca się w stosunku do gazu przed 10 latami. Prąd zwraca się gorzej zakładając małą inwestycję, ale moim przypadku czas zwrotu jest podobny. Zakładam mieszkać w domu 15-20 lat, więc przez 5-10 lat będę sporo na plusie. Ale też mam znacznie większy dom i nie zamierzam mocno inwestować w ocieplenie więc PC wychodzi jeszcze korzystniej w stosunku do gazu/prądu. 




> właśnie ciągle nie mogę się przekonać do pc pw - nie wiem, mam jakiś wewnętrzny głos, że jednak gruntówka z pionowym odwiertem jest najpewniejsza, najmniej awaryjna i najtańsza w eksploatacji. Jakby się uda ją zrobić do 30-32tys., to pewnie mocno bym się zastanawiała.


Przy takich parametrach jak Twój dom, gruntówka, szczególnie z odwiertami, to jest przerost formy nad treścią i wyrzucanie kasy w błoto. Gruntówka na odwiertach co prawda COP ma lepszy, ale ten parametr przy małym zużyciu ciepła przez dom nie jest decydujący. PC PW działają z powodzeniem nawet w skandynawii, stąd mieszkając we WRO nie masz się co stresować...




> dom ok 120m użytkowych, parter dach 2spadowy - ocieplenie stropu styropianem (nie wiem jeszcze ile 20-30cm), na ścianach 15-20cm styro, od dołu też pewnie pewnie 20cm styro. WM z reku NIE planuję póki co - ewentualnie dorobię kiedyś, bo finansowo nie dźwignę wszystkiego, co bym chciała na dzień dobry. Podłogówka w całym domu. Koza dla klimatu w salonie.


...tym bardziej przy tak niewielkim domu, tak dobrze ocieplonym (20), szczególnie że chcesz kozę wstawić która będzie mieć wręcz kosmiczny nadmiar mocy "zapasowej". Dorabianie później wentylacji mechanicznej to BARDZO *ZŁE* wyjście. Jeśli to zaplanujesz teraz, zapłacisz niewiele więcej (albo tyle samo) jak za WG. Robiąc później zapłacisz dwa razy więcej. Bezsensu. Zresztą powtarzam to od dawna, WM to jest coś co warto mieć prawie za każdą cenę.

----------


## agao_83

wiesz patrząc na cenę, to na pewno pc pw wychodzi fajnie ale jednak boje się szronienia, zamarzania, awarii. Czytałam kilka postów, że u jednego na 130m domu przy pc wychodzą rachunki za grzanie po 500zł miesięcznie, że u drugiego pompa od początku ciekła i korodowała, u jeszcze innego padł jakiś element chyba w viessmanie parę miesięcy po upływie gwarancji, a koszt nowego to kilka tysięcy i się boję, ze wybulę 25tys., a za 4 lata coś pierdzielnie i zostanę w czarnej du... z kilkutysięcznym rachunkiem od serwisanta. Jakoś czytając wpisy ludzi, odnoszę wrazenie, że gruntówka jest jednak bardziej niezawodna i po prostu pewniejsza.

----------


## Myjk

Szronienie (czy też zamarzanie, bo chodzi o ten sam proces zapewne) to rzecz normalna i w pełni przewidziana. Gdy w domu pompa grzeje, to wymiennik powietrzny jest chłodzony. Jeśli w powietrzu jest wilgoć, to w końcu na wymienniku wykropli się woda a następnie zamarznie na lamelach w wyniku pracy wentylatora i stosunkowo niskiej temperatury powietrza. Nie dzieje się bardzo szybko, bo ciężko jest osiągnąć punkt rosy, ale jeśli się tak stanie wtedy pompa "odwraca" obieg, ogrzewa wymiennik zewnętrzny, topi szron i ponownie po najdalej 3 minutach jest gotowa do grzania domu. 

Proponuję nie wzorować się na paru przypadkach awarii, bo to jest jak z samochodami. Setki tysięcy modelu jeżdżą po drogach, a tylko promil z nich się psuje (i to najczęściej z winy użytkownika) i jest opisywany na forach.  :big tongue:  Ale oczywiście, że może się coś zepsuć, wszak to tylko urządzenie. Natomiast im tańsza (i prostsza) pompa, tym tańsza jej naprawa... Dlatego ja bym nie kupił drogiej pompy *VssN*, a tę najbardziej pospolitą, typu Panasonic. Druga sprawa, że najdroższym elementem jest sprężarka, która w porywach z wymianą kosztuje 3 tys. zł i zazwyczaj zrobi to większość chłodników od lodówki. No właśnie, skoro jesteś taka nieufna pompom ciepła, to sama przyznaj -- ile razy zepsuła Ci się lodówka i ile kosztowała jej naprawa.  :wink:  Albo ile razy zepsuła się klimatyzacja w Twoim aucie i ile kosztowała naprawa? Pytam, bo lodówka i klimatyzacja w aucie to też są powietrzne pompy ciepła i możesz wierzyć lub nie, działają one w dużo mniej przyjaznych warunkach niż pompy ciepła CO.

Ale jeśli nadal boisz się powietrznych pomp ciepła, to zamiast wkładać kasę w odwierty i PC, ociepl w zamian dobrze dom, skuś się na WM (i to koniecznie, znajdź kogoś posiadającego WM, pojedź zobaczyć jak to działa i jaki klimat panuje w domu, może uda Ci się przespać), wyeliminuj kominy i grzej prądem. W takim wypadku się nie ma co popsuć.  :wink:  Inwestycja w odwierty, szczególnie w takich cenach jak podajesz, nie ma sensu. Będzie się to zwracać ponad 15 lat, a to już okres określany jako bezzwrotny.

----------


## agao_83

hehehe na lodówkę nie narzekam ale już na klimę w samochodzie mogłbym, bo sporo krwi mi swego czasu napsuła  :wink: 
ehhh będę musiała się przespać z tym tematem kilka nocy i pomyśleć na pc pw - taką, żeby ze wszystkim na gotowo (bez podłogówki) zamknąć się w 20-22tys.
Tylko coś mi się wydaje, że panas droższy jest

----------


## Arturo72

> Pomóżcie bo już zaczynam wariować. 
> Chodzi o ogrzewanie. Miał być gaz...ale czytam i czytam, pompy ciepła, bufory... i już sam nie wiem co mam robić. 
> Pow. użytkowa 103m2, pow. całkowita 116m2, poddasze użytkowe. Ytong energo 24, na ścianie 20cm styropianu, poddasze 30cm wełny, grunt 20cm styro. Okna nie wiem jakie ale na pewno energooszczędne. Podłogówka w całym domu + WM. OZC było liczone dla gorszego ocieplenia i wychodzi 7464kwh/rok. 
> Przyłącze gazu w komplecie będzie mnie kosztować około 6 tysięcy. Czy gra jest warta świeczki? Może jednak warto zastosować jakieś alternatywne rozwiązanie zwłaszcza, że dom nie duży i ma być dobrze ocieplony.


Dla Bocianków również zdubluje odpowiedź w innym temacie  :wink: 



> Ciężko gdybać bo nie masz OZC po lepszym dociepleniu ale sądząc po izolacji zapotrzebowanie spadło do ok.4500-5000kWh za ogrzewanie a cwu nie wiem na ile osób,liczę na 4 czyli jakieś 4000kWh czyli rocznie na c.o+cwu zużyjesz ok.8500-9000kWh czyli 
> eksploatacja roczna będzie Cię kosztowała:
> -prądem ok.2500-2700zł
> -gazem ziemnym 1900-2000zł
> -powietrzną pompą ciepła 800-900zł
> 
> Inwestycja w w/w systemy grzewcze będzie Cię kosztowała:
> -prądem ok.5000zł
> -gazem ok.12000-15000zł
> ...

----------


## Arturo72

> Czytałam kilka postów, że u jednego na 130m domu przy pc wychodzą rachunki za grzanie po 500zł miesięcznie, że u drugiego pompa od początku ciekła i korodowała,


Chyba 50zł miesięcznie bo ten ktoś musiał się pomylić  :smile:  500zł miesięcznie to jest 1660kWh to wychodzi na to,że grzał samą grzałką bo mnie cały sezon grzewczy wychodzi 1700-1800kWh za c.o  :wink: 
U mnie miesieczne zużycie w najzimiejsze miesiące to 400-500kWh z cwu a to jest 120-150zł.
Korodowanie,cieknięcie to wina partaczy instalatorów a nie pompy,u mnie powietrzna hula 3 lata bez najmniejszego zarzutu.

----------


## agao_83

*Arturo72* jaką masz pompę?

----------


## Arturo72

> *Arturo72* jaką masz pompę?


Panasonic T-CAP 9kW.

----------


## agao_83

a możesz się jeszcze podzielić informacją ile wyniosła cię cała kotłownia (ze zbiornikiem cwu i wszytskimi potrzebnymi pierdółkami) na gotowo? bez podłogówki oczywiście  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> a możesz się jeszcze podzielić informacją ile wyniosła cię cała kotłownia (ze zbiornikiem cwu i wszytskimi potrzebnymi pierdółkami) na gotowo? bez podłogówki oczywiście


Ciężko się odnieść bo mam zmienioną markę do tego co było w umowie.
Na umowie miałem Atlantic 8kW czyli mocowo słabsza a przy tym znacznie tańsza była a Panasa dostałem w tej samej cenie jako rekompensatę za zwłokę instalatora.
Na Atlanticu pompa+zasobnik 300l+montaż to było 3 lata temu 18tys.zl.
Sądzę że dzisiaj byłaby to kwota 20-22tys.zl bo bralbym albo tego Atlantica albo zwykłego Panasa.
Budżet na pompę miałem do 20tys.zl,gdybym musiał płacić więcej grzalbym zwykłym prądem  :smile: 

Myślałem nad gruntowka ale nie ma najmniejszego sensu ze względu na koszt inwestycji.
Koszt eksploatacji spadlby mi tylko o ok.200zł rocznie ale musiałbym za gruntowa dac o 15tys.zl więcej czyli głupota.

I dopiszę jeszcze,w wycenach duża kwotę stanowi zasobnik cwu bo firmy pakują z reguły bardzo drogie zasobniki od 4-7tys.zl,ja mam zwykłego Galmeta 300l za ok.1800zł,następna sprawa,że z uporem maniaka niektóre firmy pakują do wycen bufor,który również podraza inwestycje a który przy podlogowce jest zbędny.

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Bocianki 2016 chyba mocno pracują przy swoich domach, bo tutaj od dawna cisza  :Smile:  

Ja liczę,  że w ciągu 2-3 tygodni wystartuje z budową. Narazie działka przygotiwana do prac.

Jak postępy u Was?

----------


## Iscra

Nam budowa się wysypała chociaż było już PnB. Kupiliśmy mieszkanie.

Budowa będzie za parę lat, bo z nas stworzenia domowe, nie blokowe. Ale nie wiadomo ani gdzie ani co...

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

No proszę, jaka zmiana, gratuluję zakupu  :Smile:  
To trochę odwrotna sytuacja jak u nas. Początkowo miało być mieszkanie w nowo budowanym bloku. Jednak zdecydowaliśmy się na budowę.

Podejrzalem rzut, bardzo fajne mieszkanie  :Smile:

----------


## Iscra

Dziękujemy  :smile:  Chociaż na pewno wolelibyśmy, żeby decyzja o kupnie mieszkania nie była, hm, wymuszona okolicznościami przyrody  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

tak, wszyscy siedzą cicho i budują  :smile:  u nas oczekiwanie na okna...
przy okazji dowiedziałam się, że od lipca nowe cenniki wchodzą, np. dachówek i podnoszą cenę o ok. 5%... już teraz jak domawiałam dachówkę to cena była o 0,60 gr wyższa. A ponoc prawdziwy sezon zaczyna się po wakacjach.

----------


## Busters

To dobrze, ze zamowilem dachówke w tamtym tygodniu! Chociaz za stal juz ładnie musialem doplacic, a jeszcze dwuteowniki potrzebuje..

----------


## siefinpird

Witajcie 

u mnie juz SSO !  Lada dzień jedziemy dalej ..  


 :wave:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

U nas, wg planu, 1 lipca geodeta wytycza dom na działce. Później max 4 m-ce intensywnej pracy do zamknięcia dachem przed zimą.
W końcu coś się będzie działo  :Smile:

----------


## Liliputek

> U nas, wg planu, 1 lipca geodeta wytycza dom na działce. Później max 4 m-ce intensywnej pracy do zamknięcia dachem przed zimą.
> W końcu coś się będzie działo


te najbardziej widoczne prace chyba najbardziej cieszą  :smile: 

*siefinpird * a gdzie jakaś fota?  :big grin:

----------


## mother_nature

Zakończyliśmy murowanie ścian, za chwilę wylanie chudziaka, słupów w ścianach i wieńca. Czasu dla forum niestety brakuje  :wink:

----------


## lolka.77

U nas cieśle zaczynają z więźbą walczyć. Mam nadzieję, że do 25 lipca się wyrobią z deskowaniem, bo okna przyjeżdżają. I od sierpnia dachówka i instalacje, których wycenami jestem na razie podłamana - myślałam, że 100k to z dużą górką założenie, a tu wszystko ponad :/

----------


## Darkat

Ja zaczynam z bratem od jutra. W tym roku chciałbym mieć SSZ. SSO do października mam w umowie z wykonawcą. 
Najpierw w poniedziałek wytyczenie budynku . We wtorek kopanie pod płytę fundamentową. Jeszcze nie mam żadnych materiałów na budowie. Jutro czeka mnie seria telefonów w zamawianiu. A płyta fundamentowa wymaga szybkich dostaw piasku, styropianu, zbrojenia i betonu. Do tego, zagęszczarka, kanalizacja, drenaż i przepusty. Przy ławach by było spokojnie, a tak będzie od razu szybko i mam nadzieję że sprawnie.

----------


## Niechaj

mamy piwnicę, parter i strop nad nim, w tym tygodniu ruszamy ze ścianami konstrukcyjnymi poddasza, w lipcu mamy nadzieję przykryć dom dachem. Przed jesienią wstawić okna, a potem powolne dłubanie w środku i ogarnianie podwórka.

----------


## Myjk

Ja nadal w malinach, ale w końcu się konstrukcje policzyły. Powoli drukują papiry i będą składane -- na zgłoszenie... Pewnie w tym roku zdąży się zrobić tylko SSO... O ile w ogóle, bo nadal nie mam ekipy budowlanej umówionej. Wczoraj byłem w firmie od basenów -- wycenę mi zrobili, to mi w pięty poszło. Basen 4x9m przy 150cm głębokości, z bloczków betonowych pokrytych folią basenową, wykończony kamieniem, z aparaturą i robocizną wychodzi blisko 50 tys. zł. Boli, przecież to boli...

----------


## mother_nature

Myjk jakbyś się uparł, sam byś ten basen zrobił  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

Tak, i satysfakcję bym miał.  :big tongue:  Generalnie większość kosztów to elementy basenu. Dla przykładu -- wykończenie linii basenu 4 tys. zł, folia basenowa 7 tys. zł, drabinka 2 tys., schodki 8-10 tys. zł, 2 lampy LED 2 tys. zł, filtr piaskowy z pompą 3 tys. zł, wymiennik do PC 3 tys. zł, tablica (elektryczna) sterująca tym wszystkim kolejne 3 tys. zł, jakiś termostat 1 tys. zł, folia z rollerem 3 tys. zł, wykończenie rantów kamieniem 5 tys. zł, itd. Sama niecka i robocizna to pikuś w tym wszystkim.

----------


## mother_nature

Muszę to zestawienie pokazać mężowi, bo jak mu kiedyś mówiłam, że basen to 1/3 kosztów domu, to mi nie wierzył  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

Dzisiaj dostałem jeszcze ofertę na basen z konglomeratu, o taki: http://luxe-pools.com/the-luxury-poo...garda-800.html -- i jestem w silnym szoku, bo jest droższy od murowanego o ponad 15 tys. zł  :sad:  Ale po paru dniach zabaw w okrągłym basenie stelażowym 4,75m średnicy (pożyczyłem od szwagra na próbę, bo ten ma młodego psa, który mu wszystko gryzie -- wiec basenu się nie odważy rozstawić) utwierdzam się w przekonaniu, że basen to super sprawa dla dzieci na lato. W zeszłą niedzielę woda miała 32 sC (bez dogrzewania wynglem czy innym prundem). Ale stelażowego nie chcę pod nowym domem...

----------


## Myjk

Aha, aranżacja w toku:

----------


## Busters

Odnosnie basenu stelazowego, moi rodzice  maja basen stelazowy prostokat o wymiarach 7,80x3,70 (o ile dobrze pamietam) koszt czegos takiego to ~3tys
Jak dla mnie niczym nie odbiega od murowanego, frajda taka sama a koszt nieporownywalny, wiec ja bym to na Towim miejscu jeszcze rozwazyl  :smile: 
Zawsze mozna go wkopac w ziemie

----------


## Myjk

Oczywiście, że będę jeszcze rozważać. Ta wycena jest na bogato zrobiona, bo wyceniałem wcześniej z konglomeratu i wyszło około 30 tys. zł brutto na gotowo. Jednak stelaż to nie to samo co niecka w ziemi.  :wink:

----------


## imrahil

a co basenami "plastikowymi" do wkopania? np. 
http://allegro.pl/promocja-basen-ogr...284958691.html lub
http://allegro.pl/basen-ogrodowy-bah...282709977.html
?

pytam, bo widzę, że masz na ten temat pojęcie

----------


## Myjk

> a co basenami "plastikowymi" do wkopania? 
> pytam, bo widzę, że masz na ten temat pojęcie


Konkretnie jakie jest pytanie? Tu sprzedają samą "nieckę" za 5,5-7,5 tys. zł . Do tego trzeba doliczyć transport, kopanie dziury, akcesoria, etc. Murowanie i krycie folią będzie kosztować podobnie, a z otrzymanych wycen wychodzi, że jednak murowany kosztuje mniej.

----------


## imrahil

> Konkretnie jakie jest pytanie? Tu sprzedają samą "nieckę" za 5,5-7,5 tys. zł . Do tego trzeba doliczyć transport, kopanie dziury, akcesoria, etc. Murowanie i krycie folią będzie kosztować podobnie, a z otrzymanych wycen wychodzi, że jednak murowany kosztuje mniej.


wiem, że to sama niecka, tylko zastanawiałem się czy jest tańsza niż murowana.

----------


## Myjk

Sąsiad zrobił basen z podobnego konglomeratu za 50 tys. zł. Ja otrzymałem wycenę na 75 tys. zł gdy wycena murowanego na 50 tys. zł Oczywiście wszystko można pewnie zrobić taniej. Np. można nie kupować pompy z filtrem piaskowym, można nie kupować automatyki do dozowania chemii, można nie robić schodków czy drabinki i już jest 10 tys. w kieszeni.  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

Myjk  nadmuchałbyś basen i by było  :wink:  
heh to czywiście żart!!!  :big grin:  50 tys to sporo, ale jednak basen to dobro luksusowe w Polsce, więc i osprzęt drogi..  :sad: 
rób te chodki, czy drabinkę, bo ja grałam kiedyś w Te Sims, nie zrobiłam drabinki w basenie i źle się to skończyło dla simsów...   :big grin:

----------


## Myjk

Za stary już jestem na dmuchanie.  :big grin:  Czy osprzęt drogi to bym polemizował. Jak się przyjrzeć tym wszystkim komponentom to tak to kosztuje. Trochę czasu spędziłem, odnosząc się do kosztów basenów np. w US i tam basen kosztuje około $ 30 tys. Jak to przełożyć po bardzo mizernym przeliczniku 2 zł za dolara, wychodzi bardzo podobnie...

Simsów nigdy nie katowałem, ja tylko demolki typu Quake  :big grin: 

Ps. ruszam z szacowaniem kosztów materiałów. Póki co murarka (fundamenty, strop, ściany) wyszła mi 60 tys. zł brutto (V23).

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Pochwalę się... Od wczoraj mamy swoją dziurę w ziemi  :big grin: 
Dziś już pozbijana została cześć szalunków i wytyczone zostały wszystkie ławy.
Teraz już wszystko idzie w dobrą stronę.

Myjk, I właśnie ze względu na Twoje wyceny, nie buduję basenu  :wink:  
Powodzenia w szukaniu lepszej wyceny.

----------


## Myjk

> Pochwalę się... Od wczoraj mamy swoją dziurę w ziemi


Bez fotek się nie liczy!  :wink: 




> Dziś już pozbijana została cześć szalunków i wytyczone zostały wszystkie ławy.
> Teraz już wszystko idzie w dobrą stronę.


Zazdraszczam, kurczę. Ja póki co w starym domu walczę o pompę ciepła, żeby w spokoju przetrwać jeszcze te dwa lata tutaj (a może trzy, bo przecież chcę wszystko zamknąć zanim się przeprowadzę, łącznie z ogrodem -- a że wszystko idzie z gotówki, to może być różnie) i uwolnić się w końcu od węglo-smroda. Liczyłem na uregulowanie spraw spadkowych z obecną ziemią, ale się nie udało i pewnie jeszcze to potrwa przy obecnym trybie działania sądów, co uniemożliwia podłączenie gazu (który jest pod domem od 6 lat, podobnie jak i kanalizacja, a musimy korzystać z wyngla i szamba).  :sad: 




> Myjk, I właśnie ze względu na Twoje wyceny, nie buduję basenu  
> Powodzenia w szukaniu lepszej wyceny.


Cóż, najwyżej przez ten basen, nie kupię sobie wymarzonej Tesli S.  :wink:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

> Bez fotek się nie liczy!


No ok:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/yv8k5pyawv..._0680.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ejdjj6pew0..._0682.JPG?dl=0
Zdjęcia zrobione od razu po wykopaniu.



Myjk, sprawy spadkowo sądowe to z reguły serial z ilością odcinków porównywalną do Klanu.
Jeśli to Ciebie hamuje to nie zazdroszczę. 

My finansujemy większość kredytem, więc jeśli się nie pomylilismy w obliczeniach to w przyszłym roku będziemy już w swoim wymorzonym domu.

Hmmm.... Zrezygnujesz z Tesli S na rzecz basenu?  :jaw drop:

----------


## Myjk

> No ok:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yv8k5pyawv..._0680.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ejdjj6pew0..._0682.JPG?dl=0
> Zdjęcia zrobione od razu po wykopaniu.


dropboxa nie można ubierać w znacznik [IMG] -- trzeba dawać łyse linki.  :smile: 




> Myjk, sprawy spadkowo sądowe to z reguły serial z ilością odcinków porównywalną do Klanu.
> Jeśli to Ciebie hamuje to nie zazdroszczę.


Wiem, to się już ciągnie od końcówki lat '90 :/ 




> My finansujemy większość kredytem, więc jeśli się nie pomylilismy w obliczeniach to w przyszłym roku będziemy już w swoim wymarzonym domu.


Życzę tego z całą mocą.




> Hmmm.... Zrezygnujesz z Tesli S na rzecz basenu?


Racja, raptem z małej jej części. Wszak Tesla S P90D kosztuje 400 tys. zł po obecnym kursie... Ale to po wybudowaniu domu ostatni mój cel. hehe  :big grin:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Myjk, masz rację, dzięki za podpowiedź ze zjeciami.

No tak, cena Tesli sprawia, że koszt budowy basenu wydaje się niski....

----------


## Liliputek

*Łukasz_Ka*  no sprawy widzę idą naprzód  :smile: 

*Myjk* o ile pamiętam to sprawa Twojego basenu to nie tylko rekreacja nie? miał być pod nim wymiennik, czy coś mi się powaliło? wtedy patrzmy na ten basen nie tylko jak na wydatek luksusowy, ale też jak na inwestycję  :big grin: 

wieczorem dodam do swojego dziennika foty, bo tam już drzwi są  :wink:  tymczasowe.... ale są  :big grin:

----------


## thoreg

U nas pojawiła się konstrukcja dachowa

----------


## Liliputek

> U nas pojawiła się konstrukcja dachowa


jaki długi dach  :jaw drop: 
a z drugiej strony, jakby to mąż powiedział "ile da się położyć paneli fotowoltanicznych"  :big grin:

----------


## Iscra

Arturo, naprawdę... Można napisać to samo bez dojeżdżania użytkownikom :/

I kto powiedział, że PV trzeba stawiać ze względu na "opłacalność" (która, jak piszesz, jest słaba, bo koszt inwestycji za wysoki)? Można je stawiać również dlatego, że ma się taki kaprys i kasę. Albo dlatego, żeby być uniezależnionym od przerw w dostawie prądu i wahań cen ropy do generatora.

----------


## Myjk

> *Myjk* o ile pamiętam to sprawa Twojego basenu to nie tylko rekreacja nie? miał być pod nim wymiennik, czy coś mi się powaliło? wtedy patrzmy na ten basen nie tylko jak na wydatek luksusowy, ale też jak na inwestycję


Basen sam w sobie miał być wymiennikiem, a właściwie to zrzutem ciepła dla chłodzenia domu (i tarasu).  :wink:  Generalnie jak zaczęliśmy z żoną porównywać nasze wakacje, które głównie są resetem, totalnym "morświnowaniem" (bo chcę w wakacje odpocząć a nie szwendać się po katakumbach czy innych śmierdzących garbarniach, stać w kilometrowych kolejkach do koloseum, etc.), tj. jedziemy do Egiptu czy innej Turcji na 10-14 dni gdzie tylko jemy, pijemy drinki i się opalamy (głównie nad basenem, w morzu bywamy sporadycznie) i na taki wyjazd dla 3 os. rodziny pęka niekiedy 10 tys. zł, to stwierdziliśmy, że może lepiej takie lenistwo sobie zrobić pod domem -- i to na 3-4 miesiące w roku a nie na w porywach dwa tygodnie.  :wink:  Teraz jeszcze większy jest problem z wyjazdem -- do Egiptu i Turcji strach jechać, bo szczelajom. Do Grecji czy innej Hiszpanii na morświnowanie z kolei strach jechać, bo syf i mizeria w hotelach a poziom obsługi poniżej krytyki, wszytko to pamiętające późnego gierka. Na Seszele czy inny Zanzibar można jechać, ale ja z kolei nie wydam na 7 dni wycieczki 20 tys. zł, bo nie.  :wink: 




> Nie wydaje mi się, byś miał jakiekolwiek prawo obrażać mojego męża. Ale widziałam już nie jeden Twój wis i wiem, że to Twój styl.


Słońca wyjątkowo mało, solary i PV nie mają co robić, a niektórym i tak przygrzewa.  :wink: 




> Nie zamierzam wdawać się w dyskusje na takim poziomie.. a jak mój mąż będzie chciał mieć panele, to będzie je miał, niezaleznie od tego czy ma to uzasadnienie ekonomiczne. Skoro ma go to uszczęśliwić.


Jak liczyłem, to tylko z dotacjami powyżej 60% się to zaczyna opłacać (sprawdzić czy dom nie jest pasywny). Niestety. Zbytnio estetycznie to też nie wygląda na dachu. Ale, każdy ma jakiegoś bzika...  :wink:  Jeden zapłaci 10 tys. zł za kominek, którego użyje 10x w sezonie, drugi wsadzi solary na dach, trzeci sobie basen zbuduje, czwarty sobie garaż ogrzewany zrobi, itd. Wszystko się sprowadza potem do tego, aby rzetelnie się z tego wyspowiadać -- aby inni inwestorzy się w bagienko nie wpakowali.

Ja po pierwszym sezonie używania basenu rozstawianego wiem, że aby basen był w pełni użytkowany woda MUSI być podgrzewana do tych 32-35sC. Wiem też, że basen będzie wymagać sporo czasu na obsługę (pilnowanie parametrów wody itd.) -- i dlatego w instalacji basenu w niecce nieodzownym jest duży filtr piaskowy który robi połowę roboty czyszczącej, do reszty (po dzisiejszej nocy w na dnie basenu jest niezłe bagienko) trzeba zatrudnić odkurzacz autonomiczny, a odpowiedzialnymi za pilnowanie jakości wody powinny być automatyczne dozowniki chemii (stąd taka a nie inna wycena kosztów basenu).

----------


## karoka65

> Ciężko się odnieść bo mam zmienioną markę do tego co było w umowie.
> Na umowie miałem Atlantic 8kW czyli mocowo słabsza a przy tym znacznie tańsza była a Panasa dostałem w tej samej cenie jako rekompensatę za zwłokę instalatora.
> Na Atlanticu pompa+zasobnik 300l+montaż to było 3 lata temu 18tys.zl.


Widzę że znowu zmiana "zeznań"  :smile: 
Nie dawno gdzieś wstawiałeś umowę wystawioną raczej przez siebie samego na bodajże 22,5 tysia, dawniej pisałeś że 15 tysięcy, często twierdziłeś że pompkę dostałeś nawet za free od instalatora ( wspólnika ) za opóźnienie.
Niech piszący w tym wątku wezmą dużą poprawkę na tego forumowego pleciugę.
Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia w swoich przedsięwzięciach żeby jak najszybciej każdy cieszył się zamieszkaniem swojego wymarzonego domku.

----------


## karoka65

> Arturo, naprawdę... Można napisać to samo bez dojeżdżania użytkownikom :/
> 
> I kto powiedział, że PV trzeba stawiać ze względu na "opłacalność" (która, jak piszesz, jest słaba, bo koszt inwestycji za wysoki)? Można je stawiać również dlatego, że ma się taki kaprys i kasę. Albo dlatego, żeby być uniezależnionym od przerw w dostawie prądu i wahań cen ropy do generatora.


Kto jest zainteresowany instalacją PV tutaj może poczytać jak to wygląda u kolegi z innego forum:
https://esterownik.pl/forum/posty,27...kw-uruchomiona

----------


## rafalcn

Witam wszystkich

Pozwolenie otrzymałem 10-2015, lecz fizycznie wykop zaczął się dopiero 31-05-2016
,  w dniu wczorajszym wylali strop piwnicy, dziś przygotowują fundament pod mury oporowe. Ekipa z polecenia paru osób, na dzień dzisiejszy(ponoć nie można chwalić dnia przed zachodem słońca) współpraca z nimi idzie super. Z problemów to raczej narzazie tylko okres oczekiwania na przekładkę gazu, ale ten moment kiedy już można było wjechać na podjazd- bezcenny
Długo się zastanawiałem czy coś wrzucać,ale stwierdziłem, ze sam chętnie czytam niektóre dzienniki budowy,opinie forumowiczów oraz przeglądam zdjęcia z ich realizacji.

Generalnie cały budynek ma się tak prezentować:

----------


## Darkat

U mnie płyta fundamentowe wylana. Jeśli ktoś miałby mieć dużą ilość ław lub ich komplikację to nawet nie powinien na nie spoglądać. Płytą ma  same zalety w stosunku do ław.
A tu by jeszcze doszły kwestie finansowe. A jak ktoś chciałby jeszcze zrobić ogrzewanie w płycie to już w ogóle. 
U mnie wyszło drożej niż bym budował na ławach, ale ławy mialbym proste. Ale za to mam zalety, co widzę obserwując budowę obok.

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

*rafalcn* fajny domek budujesz. Rozumiem, że na dachu będzie albo blacha na rąbek stojący, albo płaska dachówka. Innej możliwości nie widzę.
Tylko na jednym rzucie coś dużo kominów  :wink:  

*Darkat* ja mam skomplikowane fundamenty, ale i tak sądzę, że nie zaoszczędziłbym zbyt wiele na płycie. Płyta może być bardziej izolacyjna, ale ja i tak sobie wystarczająco z tym faktem poradzę. Druga rzecz jest taka, że w tej chwili prace wykonuje ekipa, która nie jest bardzo droga, a wybudowała już wiele domów. Ekipa, która dobrze by mi zrobiła płytę zapewne byłaby drosza. 



U mnie ławy już swoje odstały i od środy pójdą w górę ściany fundamentowe  :Biggrin:

----------


## Tomasz P.

Dawno tu nie zaglądałem, jednak raz na jakiś czas trzeba się pochwalić pracą, a co :



Jako bocianek jestem dumny z mojej WIECHY.

Pozdrawiam
Tomasz

----------


## rafalcn

*Łukasz_Ka*  dach kryty blachą tytan cynk na rąbek w kolorze antracyt. Co do kominów, pierwotnie miała być wentylacja grawitacyjna, zmieniłem ją na rzecz wentylacji mechanicznej, w piwnicy została tylko grawitacja,stąd jeden komin(będą w nim 3 kanały z piwnicy oraz jeden z kotła gazowego), natomiast drugi komin jest do kominka-zawsze chciałem mieć kominek- klimat widoku na góry z rozpalonym kominkiem w zimowe wieczory do mnie najbardziej przemawia :wink:

----------


## niesamowicieblisko

Dzień dobry wszystkim, od kwietnia zaczęliśmy z mężem naszą przygodę z załatwianiem pozwoleń  i wybraniem projektu domu. Na początku mieliśmy wybrany domek "Rodzinny 3" zakochałam się w nim od pierwszego wejrzenia. Lecz z powodu cieku wodnego, który zawęża nam szerokość działki musieliśmy z niego zrezygnować i tak oto budujemy "Dom w gloksyniach ver. 2" Na dzień dzisiejszy mamy już wylane fundamenty. Budujemy sami bez firmy z pomocą naszych tatusiów  :smile:  W planach mamy w tym roku SSZ lecz czas pokaże jak wyjdzie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Myjk

> Dzień dobry wszystkim, od kwietnia zaczęliśmy z mężem naszą przygodę z załatwianiem pozwoleń  i wybraniem projektu domu. Na początku mieliśmy wybrany domek "Rodzinny 3" zakochałam się w nim od pierwszego wejrzenia. Lecz z powodu cieku wodnego, który zawęża nam szerokość działki musieliśmy z niego zrezygnować i tak oto budujemy "Dom w gloksyniach ver. 2" Na dzień dzisiejszy mamy już wylane fundamenty. Budujemy sami bez firmy z pomocą naszych tatusiów  W planach mamy w tym roku SSZ lecz czas pokaże jak wyjdzie. Pozdrawiam


Dla klikatych: http://archon.pl/projekty-domow/proj...m6141fc3dfcde9

Jakieś modyfikacje wprowadzacie? Aż się prosi o powiększenie wiatrołapu poprzez usunięcie łazienki przy kuchni i przeniesienie na miejsce kotłowni (gdzie widzę jest zaplanowany węglosyf <sic!> powinni za takie coś projektantów z miejsca pod pręgierz brać), co zwiększy także powierzchnię kuchni (jak wiadomo, blatu roboczego nigdy za wiele). Tu się przy okazji nasuwa pytanie, jakie parametry ocieplenia mieć będzie dom i jak będzie grzany? Czy w związku z tym elementem zostało wykonane (albo jest w planach) OZC aby oszacować moc źródła ciepła i koszty ogrzewania?

----------


## niesamowicieblisko

Zmiany mamy tylko w oknach. Ogrzewanie będzie całe w podłogówce bodajże w sypialni będzie grzejnik ale tego nie jestem pewna do końca. Kocioł będziemy mieli gazowy. Co do ocieplenia i OZC muszę się dopytać męża i dam znać.  :wink:

----------


## moniss

> Zmiany mamy tylko w oknach. Ogrzewanie będzie całe w podłogówce bodajże w sypialni będzie grzejnik ale tego nie jestem pewna do końca. Kocioł będziemy mieli gazowy. Co do ocieplenia i OZC muszę się dopytać męża i dam znać.


 Szkoda, że zmiany tylko w oknach, bo akurat one w całym tym projekcie są najlepiej rozmieszczone (poza tym w pokoju nr8, tylko przy drzwiach wejściowych dodałabym jeszcze doświetle boczne, aby rozjaśnić wiatrołap.
Dom jest bardzo ładny, niestety nie należy ani do najprostrzych ani najtańszych w budowie: 
- pomieszczenia z kominami i instalacjami wod-kan daleko od siebie (w takiej wielkości domu powinno się je dać zgrupować w dwóch miejscach), 
- brak pralni i spiżarni (sama obecnie odczuwam ten naprawdę uciażliwy brak), 
- wc niemal w pokoju dziennym to niekomfortowe rozwiązanie tak estetyczne jak i funkcjonalne (są słyszalne wszelkie odgłosy korzystania, nie tylko spuszczanie wody)
- duża ilość kominów szpeci dach, a do tego jest potencjalnym źródłem nieszczelności

 Póki jesteście na etapie fundamentów da się jeszcze wprowadzić nieco zmian, np. zlikwidowanie wc w salonie i zrobienie go w części wyciętej z kotłowni, wejście do kotłowni z korytarza nr 13,  wyrównanie wielkości pokojów 7 i 8, zrobienie pralni z suszarnią, zrobienie spiżarni. 
W nowym domu zamiast wentylacji grawitacyjnej lepiej sprawdzi się mechaniczna z odzyskiem ciepła (do likwidacji niemal wszystkie kominy) - nie trzeba będzie rozszczelniać okien nawiewnikami.
Przy nowoczesnych kotłach gazowych nie jest konieczny komin pionowy, można zastąpić go bocznym/poziomym, przechodzącym przez ścianę.
 Ogrzewanie podłogowe najlepiej zrobić w całym domu i nie mieszać z normalnymi wysokotemperaturowymi grzejnikami, a na podłodze nie muszą być wyłącznie płytki ceramiczne/gres/terakota/kamień/beton, może być też drewno lub panele.

----------


## Myjk

> Zmiany mamy tylko w oknach. Ogrzewanie będzie całe w podłogówce bodajże w sypialni będzie grzejnik ale tego nie jestem pewna do końca.


Kaloryfery to złooo.  :wink:  Pamiętaj, że budujesz dom energooszczędny, z ogrzewaniem niskotemperaturowym -- a więc ta afera o ciepłej czy wręcz gorącej podłodze szkodzącej zdrowiu i słabemu komfortowi jest już mitem i jest nieaktualna.




> Kocioł będziemy mieli gazowy.
> Co do ocieplenia i OZC muszę się dopytać męża i dam znać.


Nie ma się co pytać, tylko trzeba zrobić OZC.  :wink:  Pozwoli to wprowadzić optymalizujące zmiany w projekcie, zobrazuje także koszty ogrzewania wyrażone w złotówkach.


*moniss* odpaliła z grubej rury  :wink:  i mnie pozostaje się pod tym wszystkim tylko podpisać.

----------


## seguar

Witam☺ Również z żoną jesteśmy na etapie przygotowań do budowy. Wzorowaliśmy się na tym projekcie http://archon.pl/projekty-domow/proj...m2b620b8e3c480

----------


## niesamowicieblisko

Tak więc pisząc o zmianach myślałam, że macie na myśli przesuwanie ścian i inne jakieś drastyczne rzeczy  :big grin: 
Pralka i suszarka będzie trzymana w pomieszczeniu nr 6 tzn taka mała "pralnia" co do spiżarni myślałam, żeby ją zrobić zamiast tej ubikacji albo zrobić ją w kuchni między oknem a drzwiami wejściowymi, ale doszłam do wniosku, że mi ona nie potrzebna nie jestem typem osoby która zaprawia kompoty czy robi różne takie inne frykaśne rzeczy. W dzisiejszych czasach kuchnie można sobie tak zrobić, że naprawdę wszystko pomieści i wygląda wszystko elegancko i bez jakiegoś chaosu  :wink:  
Jestem oczywiście za podłogówka w całym domu, nie lubię nie potrzebnych mebli na ścianie i wiem, że z tym kurzem i innymi takimi historyjkami to ściema  :smile: 
Co do WC w tym projekcie bardzo dobry pomysł nikt nie będzie mi chodzić po całym domu, żeby się załatwić i zwiedzać przy tym wszystkie kąty. A co do słyszalności odgłosów załatwiającej się osoby musiałabym mieć zamiast drzwi forhangi. 
Moim zdaniem kominy w ogóle nie szpecą mi tego budynku. Szkoda nam kasy którą możemy w coś innego wpakować niż w mechaniczną wentylacje domu dobrze zrobiony dom nawet nie odczuje strat przez ta wentylację. Nie trzeba cisnąć kasy w eksploatację później i nie ma żadnych elementów które mogły by się psuć.  :smile:

----------


## moniss

> Moim zdaniem kominy w ogóle nie szpecą mi tego budynku. Szkoda nam kasy którą możemy w coś innego wpakować niż w mechaniczną wentylacje domu dobrze zrobiony dom nawet nie odczuje strat przez ta wentylację.


Kominy, a zwłaszcza ich wykończenie też kosztują. Zastanów się, czy przypadkiem nie wyjdzie dla WM taka sama kwota jak jakup i wykończenie kominów + nawiewniki w oknach (nikrowentylacja to za mało i czasami powstają ciągi wsteczne - sprawdzone na własnej skórze). A skoro kupuje się szczelne okna, to po co później płacić za ich rozszczelnianie?
Jeśli jednak pozostajniecie przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej, to warto by zmienić przenieść sypialnianą łazienkę i garderobę na drugą stronę sypialni  i dodać dodatkowy kanał wentylacyjny w kominie przy kominku. Nie dość, że zniknie jeden komin, to i do pomieszczenia gospodarczego/ciepłej wody będzie bliżej. 



> Pralka i suszarka będzie trzymana w pomieszczeniu nr 6 tzn taka mała "pralnia" co do spiżarni myślałam, żeby ją zrobić zamiast tej ubikacji albo zrobić ją w kuchni między oknem a drzwiami wejściowymi, ale doszłam do wniosku, że mi ona nie potrzebna nie jestem typem osoby która zaprawia kompoty czy robi różne takie inne frykaśne rzeczy.


Właśnie, pomieszczenie nr 6 aż się prosi aby zrobić z niego pralnię. Inna możliwość, to pralnia w miejscu kotłowni.
Spiżarka nie jest tylko dla tych, którzy robią przetwory. Ja nie jestem taką osobą, a spiżarni potrzebuję na wody, soki, piwo, wino, mąki, puszki, rzadziej używane sprzęty kuchenne czy gary. W spiżarni na płytszych półkach jest do nich łatwiejszy dostęp niż w szafkach kuchennych.

Nie wiem co to są forhangi  :smile:  ale nawet przy zwykłych ścianach działowych, odgłosy z wc usytuowanego w tym miejscu będą bardzo dobrze słyszalne. Nie sądzę aby osoby spożywające świąteczny obiad chciały słyszeć jak ktoś siusia tuż obok  :big tongue:

----------


## Myjk

> Kominy, a zwłaszcza ich wykończenie też kosztują. Zastanów się, czy przypadkiem nie wyjdzie dla WM taka sama kwota jak jakup i wykończenie kominów + nawiewniki w oknach (nikrowentylacja to za mało i czasami powstają ciągi wsteczne - sprawdzone na własnej skórze). A skoro kupuje się szczelne okna, to po co później płacić za ich rozszczelnianie?


Prawda. Co więcej, WM to super komfort, w ogóle bez porównania do WG (szczególnie w lecie).




> Właśnie, pomieszczenie nr 6 aż się prosi aby zrobić z niego pralnię. Inna możliwość, to pralnia w miejscu kotłowni.


Tu się zgadzam.




> Spiżarka nie jest tylko dla tych, którzy robią przetwory. Ja nie jestem taką osobą, a spiżarni potrzebuję na wody, soki, piwo, wino, mąki, puszki, rzadziej używane sprzęty kuchenne czy gary. W spiżarni na płytszych półkach jest do nich łatwiejszy dostęp niż w szafkach kuchennych.


Tu się nie zgadzam. Ja zrezygnowałem ze spiżarni, poneiważ sporo miejsca się marnuje na "komunikację" dla spiżarki. Ja mam zaplanowane dwie szafki przypodłogowe, które będą miały zintegrowany cokół i nie będą mieć podłogi -- co pozwoli stawiać tam np. zgrzewki z wodą bez konieczność rozpakowywania czy unoszenia. W miejscu kotłowni, może nawet z pralnią, byłoby idealnie.




> Nie wiem co to są forhangi  ale nawet przy zwykłych ścianach działowych, odgłosy z wc usytuowanego w tym miejscu będą bardzo dobrze słyszalne. Nie sądzę aby osoby spożywające świąteczny obiad chciały słyszeć jak ktoś siusia tuż obok


Albo jak kogoś bigos goni.  :big lol:  Również uważam że toaleta tak blisko jadalni i salonu, to słaby pomysł.

----------


## niesamowicieblisko

Przecież teraz co km jest jakiś dyskont.. już się nie kupuję zapasów napojów jak kiedyś, co się tylko raz na tydzień jechało do supermarketu z całą rodziną i robiło zakupy jak do bunkru moim zdaniem spiżarnia to szkoda miejsc i znowu dodatkowy koszt za drzwi  :smile:   :big tongue:  
Forhangi to zasłony  :smile:  Nie będzie tak źle z tym WC zawsze mogę drzwi przenieść na hol. 
Łazienkę w sypialni zrobimy z prawej strony i zrobi się jeszcze okienko  :smile: 
Co do wentylacji to jeszcze się pomyśli na razie zostajemy przy WG

----------


## seguar

Witam☺ Również z żoną jesteśmy na etapie przygotowań do budowy. Wzorowaliśmy się na tym projekcie*http://archon.pl/projekty-domow/proj...m2b620b8e3c480

Ogrzewanie podłogowe w wiekszosci pomieszczeń z wyjątkiem sypialni i salonu. Piec na ekogroszek.

----------


## niesamowicieblisko

> Witam☺ Również z żoną jesteśmy na etapie przygotowań do budowy. Wzorowaliśmy się na tym projekcie*http://archon.pl/projekty-domow/proj...m2b620b8e3c480
> 
> Ogrzewanie podłogowe w wiekszosci pomieszczeń z wyjątkiem sypialni i salonu. Piec na ekogroszek.


 Domek piękny mnie osobiście przerażają okna rogowe, ale jak kto lubi  :smile:  Podłogówkę zrób sobie w salonie będziesz żałować później, że jej nie zrobiłeś.. w sypialni to jeszcze idzie zrozumieć ten grzejnik ja sama się waham czy dać podłogówkę czy grzejnik do pokoi w których się śpi  :wink: 
To będzie dom parterowy ? Co zmieniliście w domku?  Lepszym rozwiązaniem będzie piec na Pellet niż ekoGroszek jeśli nam do czasu wprowadzenia nie podłączą gaz to mąż na pewno zainstaluję właśnie piec pelletowy.

----------


## mother_nature

> Przecież teraz co km jest jakiś dyskont.. już się nie kupuję zapasów napojów jak kiedyś, co się tylko raz na tydzień jechało do supermarketu z całą rodziną i robiło zakupy jak do bunkru moim zdaniem spiżarnia to szkoda miejsc i znowu dodatkowy koszt za drzwi


Na wsiach nie ma dyskontów co kilometr. Póki co jeszcze mieszkam w mieście ale od dawna zakupy robię raz na tydzień duże, bo nie widzę sensu tracić czasu na ciągłe łażenie po sklepach. Co kto lubi  :big tongue: 
Ale też nie widzę sensu robienia spiżarni, u mnie będzie sporo szafek i schowków w kuchni.

----------


## Liliputek

> Na wsiach nie ma dyskontów co kilometr. Póki co jeszcze mieszkam w mieście ale od dawna zakupy robię raz na tydzień duże, bo nie widzę sensu tracić czasu na ciągłe łażenie po sklepach. Co kto lubi 
> Ale też nie widzę sensu robienia spiżarni, u mnie będzie sporo szafek i schowków w kuchni.


u mnie na wsi jest biedronka, chyba 2 km ode mnie  :big grin:  ale teraz mieszkam w krakowie a spiżarka zawsze pełna, zwłaszcza wody  :big grin:  więc co dopiero będzie na wsi!

Co do podłogówki... nie mieszałabym grzejników z podłogówką w domu... czytałam, że to nieopłacalne i niekomfortowe. Ostatnio wujek robił remont domu, dał sobie podłogówkę w łazience a w innych pomieszczeniach podłogówkę, teraz mówi, że był głupi, bo jak juz miał dom rozwalony przez remont to trzeba było wszędzie dać podłogówkę...  :wink:

----------


## asolt

> Co do podłogówki... nie mieszałabym grzejników z podłogówką w domu... czytałam, że to nieopłacalne i niekomfortowe. Ostatnio wujek robił remont domu, dał sobie podłogówkę w łazience a w innych pomieszczeniach podłogówkę, teraz mówi, że był głupi, bo jak juz miał dom rozwalony przez remont to trzeba było wszędzie dać podłogówkę...


Skoro wujek dał w łazience i w innych pomieszczeniach podłogówkę to znaczy dał wszedzie podłogówkę i to był dobry pomysł, nie wiem dlaczego mówi ze był głupi

----------


## Myjk

> Lepszym rozwiązaniem będzie piec na Pellet niż ekoGroszek jeśli nam do czasu wprowadzenia nie podłączą gaz to mąż na pewno zainstaluję właśnie piec pelletowy.


Z pewnością kocioł na pellet jest lepszy niż węglosyf, ale też znacznie droższy. A przy takich wielkościach domu (do 120m2) i sensownym wykonaniu zakładanie jakiegokolwiek paliwa stałego to poważny BŁĄD inwestorski. Zresztą jak wykonacie OZC to wszystko się wyjaśni.




> Skoro wujek dał w łazience i w innych pomieszczeniach podłogówkę to znaczy dał wszedzie podłogówkę i to był dobry pomysł, nie wiem dlaczego mówi ze był głupi


To przejęzyczenie (przeklawiaturzenie?).

----------


## asolt

> Z pewnością kocioł na pellet jest lepszy niż węglosyf, ale też znacznie droższy. A przy takich wielkościach domu (do 120m2) i sensownym wykonaniu zakładanie jakiegokolwiek paliwa stałego to poważny BŁĄD inwestorski. Zresztą jak wykonacie OZC to wszystko się wyjaśni.


To powazne ale 2 błedy, brak/rezygnacja z wm to równiez bład inwestorski.

----------


## Busters

> Podłogówkę zrób sobie w salonie będziesz żałować później, że jej nie zrobiłeś..w sypialni to jeszcze idzie zrozumieć ten grzejnik ja sama się waham czy dać podłogówkę czy grzejnik do pokoi w których się śpi


Ja tego wlasnie nie rozumiem, moze mi wyjasnisz?

----------


## Myjk

> To powazne ale 2 błedy, brak/rezygnacja z wm to równiez bład inwestorski.


Cóż poradzić. Ja wczoraj miałem z żoną (znowu) dyskusję prawie rozwodową, bo jej "kolega" w pracy bzdur nagadał, że zamarzniemy bez komina, że PC kosztuje 70-80 tys. zł, nigdy się nie zwróci, że wymiennik poziomy to gówno i też za mało działki mamy (przypomnę, 400-500m2 działki na wymiennik dla 7kW), że trawa nie będzie rosnąć, że jeśli PC GW to tylko z odwiertami, i temu podobne bzdury... 

Poprosiłem najpierw spokojnie o podparcie tych bzdet LICZBAMI to usłyszałem, że liczby są nie ważne, ważna jest wiedza którą ten kolega (jako architekt) posiada na podstawie doświadczeń swoich klientów. O OZC szanowny architekt słyszał, ale nie widział i _nie wierzy_ (litości!) w takie "niepewne" obliczenia. Więc żona też mu wierzy i chce GAZ (dobrze chociaż, że nie wyngiel). Borzeeee! Myślałem, że mnie szlag w tym borze trafi, wyjdę z siebie i stanę obok. I się dziwić, że nadal ciemnogród w tej Polsce, a ludzie pakują węglosyfy i inne owsopały do nowych domów, robią WG i kalafiory...

----------


## Liliputek

> To przejęzyczenie (przeklawiaturzenie?).


tak! nie wiem co mnie zaćmiło jak pisałam post... dał tylko w lazience, w pozostałych pomieszczeniach nie dał i teraz żaluje  :smile:

----------


## moniss

> Cóż poradzić. Ja wczoraj miałem z żoną (znowu) dyskusję prawie rozwodową, bo jej "kolega" w pracy bzdur nagadał, że zamarzniemy bez komina, że PC kosztuje 70-80 tys. zł, nigdy się nie zwróci, że wymiennik poziomy to gówno i też za mało działki mamy (przypomnę, 400-500m2 działki na wymiennik dla 7kW), że trawa nie będzie rosnąć, że jeśli PC GW to tylko z odwiertami, i temu podobne bzdury... 
> 
> Poprosiłem najpierw spokojnie o podparcie tych bzdet LICZBAMI to usłyszałem, że liczby są nie ważne, ważna jest wiedza którą ten kolega (jako architekt) posiada na podstawie doświadczeń swoich klientów. O OZC szanowny architekt słyszał, ale nie widział i _nie wierzy_ (litości!) w takie "niepewne" obliczenia. Więc żona też mu wierzy i chce GAZ (dobrze chociaż, że nie wyngiel). Borzeeee! Myślałem, że mnie szlag w tym borze trafi, wyjdę z siebie i stanę obok. I się dziwić, że nadal ciemnogród w tej Polsce, a ludzie pakują węglosyfy i inne owsopały do nowych domów, robią WG i kalafiory...


Moje wujostwo też od architekta usłyszało coś w tym stylu, że "powietrzna pompa ciepła się nie sprawdza na naszym terenie". Całe szczęście, że mieli w powiecie obok znajomych z takim nowoczesnym _ustrojstwem_, to przestali wierzyć architektowi, który o PPC jedynie słyszał. 

Tak więc najlepszym rozwiązaniem byłoby, poza przedstawieniem wyliczeń,  poznać żonę z jakimiś ludźmi, którzy takie ustrojstwo jak PC mają i mogą pochwalić się niskimi kosztami utrzymania oraz komfortem.

----------


## asolt

> Cóż poradzić. Ja wczoraj miałem z żoną (znowu) dyskusję prawie rozwodową, bo jej "kolega" w pracy bzdur nagadał, że zamarzniemy bez komina, że PC kosztuje 70-80 tys. zł, nigdy się nie zwróci, że wymiennik poziomy to gówno i też za mało działki mamy (przypomnę, 400-500m2 działki na wymiennik dla 7kW), że trawa nie będzie rosnąć, że jeśli PC GW to tylko z odwiertami, i temu podobne bzdury... 
> 
> Poprosiłem najpierw spokojnie o podparcie tych bzdet LICZBAMI to usłyszałem, że liczby są nie ważne, ważna jest wiedza którą ten kolega (jako architekt) posiada na podstawie doświadczeń swoich klientów. O OZC szanowny architekt słyszał, ale nie widział i _nie wierzy_ (litości!) w takie "niepewne" obliczenia. Więc żona też mu wierzy i chce GAZ (dobrze chociaż, że nie wyngiel). Borzeeee! Myślałem, że mnie szlag w tym borze trafi, wyjdę z siebie i stanę obok. I się dziwić, że nadal ciemnogród w tej Polsce, a ludzie pakują węglosyfy i inne owsopały do nowych domów, robią WG i kalafiory...


Powiem tak, kierownik studiów audytorskich na AGH prof. J. Zimny stwierdził na jednym z wykładów ze architekci na audytingu energetycznym sie nie znają, zdziwiłem sie nieco to słysząc. Przeglądajac wiele projektów stwierdzam ze miał całkowitą rację, a opinie takie jak twoja to potwierdzają niestety. A najgorsze jest to ze inwestorzy mają zaufanie do obliczen energetycznych wykonanych przez architektów, którzy mają przeciez mają uprawnienia, szkoda tylko ze brak im wiedzy.
Co do rozwodu to nie doradze, co by nie zrobił to będzie żle.

----------


## Myjk

> Tak więc najlepszym rozwiązaniem byłoby, poza przedstawieniem wyliczeń,  poznać żonę z jakimiś ludźmi, którzy takie ustrojstwo jak PC mają i mogą pochwalić się niskimi kosztami utrzymania oraz komfortem.


Ależ moja żona ma, a jakże, znajomego z pielgrzymki (to stąd ta WIARA), który projektuje instalacje wentylacyjne. Że to temat pokrewny (podobno) z ogrzewaniem, to człowiek zaprojektował i zainstalował synowi instalację PC. Dom 120m2, z 2014, pompa ciepła 15kW (czy nawet 18kW), 2000m2 powierzchni wymiennik poziomy... Już nawet nie chciałem słyszeć na ile wydymał swojego syna taką instalacją. Oczywiście OZC nie było zrobione dla domu, bo po co (a w ogóle co to?). Lepiej się wzorować na "doświadczeniach" innych. 

Problem z wzorowaniem się na innych jest o tyle śliski, że można trafić na kogoś sensownego, a można trafić na kompletnego ignoranta. W przypadku budowy domu, najgłupsze co może być to wzorowanie się na innych. To tak jakby kupować auto na podstawie doświadczeń kolegów. I zamiast kupić komfortowe pięcioosobowe auto na trasę, kupuje się dwuosobową ciężarówkę z ładownością 5 ton. Tu trzeba usiąść, zebrać dane i samemu policzyć. Dla żony nie ma znaczenia że ja siedzę, czytam, analizuję i LICZĘ to wszystko już od ponad 2 lat... jedno zdanie "architekta" wystarczyło by żona wiedziała już wszystko.

----------


## seguar

> Domek piękny mnie osobiście przerażają okna rogowe, ale jak kto lubi  Podłogówkę zrób sobie w salonie będziesz żałować później, że jej nie zrobiłeś.. w sypialni to jeszcze idzie zrozumieć ten grzejnik ja sama się waham czy dać podłogówkę czy grzejnik do pokoi w których się śpi 
> To będzie dom parterowy ? Co zmieniliście w domku?  Lepszym rozwiązaniem będzie piec na Pellet niż ekoGroszek jeśli nam do czasu wprowadzenia nie podłączą gaz to mąż na pewno zainstaluję właśnie piec pelletowy.


Okna narożne będą w kuchni i pokoju 5 (w sypialnie uchylane 2 skrzydła). Co do podłogówki to brałbym z miłą chęcią nawet w salonie, ale obawiam się czy poradzi sobie na 35 m2 (salon i jadalnia) przy niskich temp. na zewnątrz., a zrezygnowaliśmy z kominka.

Dom będzie parterowy z poddaszem do adaptacji, na chwilę obecną będzie tam pralnia.

Ze zmian to zrezygnowaliśmy ze spiżarni obok kuchni na rzecz powiększenia pomieszczenia 15 o prysznic i powiększyliśmy wiatrołap do wysokości ścianki w pom. 15.. Poza tym powiększona została spiżarnia, a w przedpokoju (4) od strony kotłowni będzie wnęka na szafę.

Co do pelletu to nie miałem styczności wcześniej z tym paliwem więc nie mam porównania do groszku.

Myjk całkiem poważnie to mógłbyś chwilę poświęcię i rozpisać o co chodzi z pompami ciepła i rekuperacją. Jak działają i jakie są przybliżone koszty w przypadku mojego metrażu.

----------


## Niechaj

projektant mojego domu podłączył w projekcie PC PW do... komina  :smile: 

edit: a wentylację mechaniczną (150m2PU) wycenił na 40-50tys  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

> projektant mojego domu podłączył w projekcie PC PW do... komina


No bo skoro PC PW to ogrzewanie to ogrzewanie wychodzi kominem, jak wiemy  :big lol: 
Ale szczerze mówiąc ja tez myslałam, że architekt się zna... bo w końcu trudno dostać się na architekturę  :cool: 


Ja też bym nawet nie wiedziala co to OZC, gdyby nie forum... i robiłabym własnie przyłącze gazu  :wink:  bo inni tak mają  :big grin:  Moj mąż był bardzo sceptyczny co do OZC, bo po co i w ogóle.. ale sam się przekonał, że można inaczej robić niż inni (chociaż inni już na nas postawili krzyżyk jak usłyszeli o elektrycznym grzaniu) i teraz nie żałuje OZC.

----------


## Liliputek

50 tys???  :jaw drop:  toż to musiała być kosmiczna technologia...

----------


## Myjk

> projektant mojego domu podłączył w projekcie PC PW do... komina 
> edit: a wentylację mechaniczną (150m2PU) wycenił na 40-50tys


To może sprostuj ile powinno być -- bo jeszcze ktoś pomyśli, że to tyle ma faktycznie kosztować...  :sad:

----------


## asolt

> projektant mojego domu podłączył w projekcie PC PW do... komina 
> 
> edit: a wentylację mechaniczną (150m2PU) wycenił na 40-50tys


Z ciekowosci zapytam, jak sie znajduje takich "fachowców"?

----------


## Myjk

> Myjk całkiem poważnie to mógłbyś chwilę poświęcię i rozpisać o co chodzi z pompami ciepła i rekuperacją. Jak działają i jakie są przybliżone koszty w przypadku mojego metrażu.


Najpierw to MUSISZ wykonać obliczenia projektowe. Tj. jakiej *mocy* źródła ciepła potrzebujesz, oraz ile dom będzie *zużywać energii*, na podstawie założeń co do wykorzystanych materiałów do budowy i ocieplenia. To jest potocznie okraszane skrótem OZC i wykonują je audytorzy. Dopiero potem możemy porozmawiać o co chodzi z PC, rekuperacją (WM), jak to działa i jakie będą koszty. Wcześniej dyskusja będzie jałowa.

----------


## Niechaj

> To może sprostuj ile powinno być -- bo jeszcze ktoś pomyśli, że to tyle ma faktycznie kosztować...


Racja - wyceny kompleksowe (projekt+materiały z rekuperatorem+robocizna) oscylowały w granicach 15-20tys (sam montaż stanowi ok połowę kwoty). W domach parterowych są to znacznie niższe koszty.
Ale można taniej - zlecić przygotowanie projektu, a montować samodzielnie i tak właśnie robimy, planujemy zamknąć się w max 15tys

----------


## Niechaj

> Z ciekowosci zapytam, jak sie znajduje takich "fachowców"?


"z polecenia"  :bash: 

dlatego teraz już zwracamy uwagę na to, kto poleca  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

*Niechaj* mój mąż też tak planuje... już nawet rury zakupił, mówi, że szybko mu pójdzie ... czasem mu grożę, że jak jeszcze się za coś weźmie i dalej będę cały dzień spędzać z ząbkującym obecnie dzieckiem to go zamroduję  :big grin:  oczywiście nie dziecko...

----------


## moniss

> Ależ moja żona ma, a jakże, znajomego z pielgrzymki (to stąd ta WIARA), który projektuje instalacje wentylacyjne. Że to temat pokrewny (podobno) z ogrzewaniem, to człowiek zaprojektował i zainstalował synowi instalację PC. Dom 120m2, z 2014, pompa ciepła 15kW (czy nawet 18kW), 2000m2 powierzchni wymiennik poziomy... Już nawet nie chciałem słyszeć na ile wydymał swojego syna taką instalacją. Oczywiście OZC nie było zrobione dla domu, bo po co (a w ogóle co to?). Lepiej się wzorować na "doświadczeniach" innych.


Ale to trzeba wybrać żonei takich znajomych, którzy mają dobrze dobraną i zrobioną PC, czyli takich, którzy są zadowoleni  :smile: 
 Na forum jest na przykład Emila3000, która ma jakąś polską PC i bardzo niskie rachunki za ogrzewanie dużego domu. 

 A co do projektów z PC, to u mnie w projekcie domu  "dobrano" taką 20kW  :big tongue:  I to dobierał gość od projektów instalacji, nie mój pożal-się-boże architekt. 





> Co do podłogówki to brałbym z miłą chęcią nawet w salonie, ale obawiam się czy poradzi sobie na 35 m2 (salon i jadalnia) przy niskich temp. na zewnątrz., a zrezygnowaliśmy z kominka.
> ( ...)
> Myjk całkiem poważnie to mógłbyś chwilę poświęcię i rozpisać o co chodzi z pompami ciepła i rekuperacją. Jak działają i jakie są przybliżone koszty w przypadku mojego metrażu.


Dlaczego podłogówka nie miałby starczyć w Twoim salonie? Czy będzie w 100% przeszklony, a do tego wysoki jak kościół?  :wink: 

Na tej stronie możesz z grubsza określić, jakie będzie zapotrzebowanie na ciepło dla  twojego domu http://cieplowlasciwie.pl 
Nie zależy to bowiem wyłącznie od metrażu.

----------


## Myjk

> Ale to trzeba wybrać żonei takich znajomych, którzy mają dobrze dobraną i zrobioną PC, czyli takich, którzy są zadowoleni 
> Na forum jest na przykład Emila3000, która ma jakąś polską PC i bardzo niskie rachunki za ogrzewanie dużego domu.


Może i tak, ale nadal uważam to za jałowe gdy mam już swoje obliczenia, swoje wyceny i doświadczenia z obecnego domu i pod dwóch latach czytania wszystkiego co się da (tak bzdur jak i rzeczy wartościowych). I tak realnie, po tym czasie "nauki" wniosek jest prosty. Inwestor po wybraniu projektu powinien zrobić OZC, zweryfikować założenia, pozbierać oferty, przeliczyć opłacalność danego rozwiązania (grzewczego), wybudować dom nie gorzej niż w założeniach, i nie oglądać się na innych.




> A co do projektów z PC, to u mnie w projekcie domu  "dobrano" taką 20kW  I to dobierał gość od projektów instalacji, nie mój pożal-się-boże architekt.


Eh...  :sad:  




> Dlaczego podłogówka nie miałby starczyć w Twoim salonie? Czy będzie w 100% przeszklony, a do tego wysoki jak kościół?


Wygląda na to, żę w projekcie jest ze 20cm styro na ścianie, zatem też nie rozumiem dlaczego podłogówka miałaby nie ogrzać (szczególnie z zaplanowanym węglo"eko"groszkiem). Swoją drogą zerknąłem ponownie na projekt i kotłownia zaplanowana na rzecz węglosmroda i składu na paliwo prawie wielkości wygodnego pokoju gościnnego...




> Na tej stronie możesz z grubsza określić, jakie będzie zapotrzebowanie na ciepło dla  twojego domu http://cieplowlasciwie.pl 
> Nie zależy to bowiem wyłącznie od metrażu.


Z tym, że ta strona jest przeznaczona dla ludzi posiadających dom, którzy chcą tylko oszacować parametry teoretyczne do obecnego zużycia energii lub mocy źródła, ew. planują dom termomodernizować (albo ulepszać instalację), w związku z posiadanym ogrzewaniem węglowym.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Ja jestem po zalaniu płyty fundamentowej, czekamy jeszcze dwa tygodnie i ściany.

Będzie PC PW 9 KW i reku. Beż żadnych kominów, tylko biokominek  :Smile: 

Dom z poddaszem, 143 m użytkowej

----------


## rafalcn

Czemu wszyscy tak cisną w instalację pomp ciepła pw? średnia kotłownia dla np panasonica 9kw ok 30k, średnia kotłownia gazowa ok 10 k, większość z budujących buduje na kredyt, wiec to trzeba też wziąć pod uwagę, zauważyłem na tym forum pewną rzeszę ludzi, którzy osoby nie mające pojęcia chcą od razu skłonić do zakupu pompy, ZAZNACZAM iż takie urządzenie nie jest złe, ba jest super opcją,ale czy serio przy takich cenach, różnica się nam zwróci? Sam czytając dość dużo forum, byłem bardzo przekonany do takiej instalacji, gdyby nie jej cena,  poprosiłem o pare ofert na tcap9 kw oraz kotłowni na kocioł gazowy kondensacyjny, i wyszła różnica z grubsza ok 20k, różnica, która się szybko mi nie zwróci, gdybym miał wolnych 20k, to bym je przeznaczył na ta pompę, mając gaz pod nosem, niestety przemawia to za ogrzewaniem gazowym. No i kolejna rzecz, awaryjność, kocioł nowy kupie za5k,a jak będzie po paru latach z awaryjnością pomp i ich serwisem tego nikt nie wie? Kolejny pkt dotacje np w woj. Śląskim dają pare tysięcy do pomp powietrznych,ale zabiorą z tego 19%:]] , dobra kończę offtop...

----------


## Busters

Do gazu trzeba doliczyc jeszcze przylacze, ktore tez troche kosztuje.


Ja np. nie mam gazu przy działce stad pompa ciepła  :big tongue:  weglem przeciez palic nie bede  :smile:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Ja liczyłem gaz to mi wychodziło 16000 - 17 000 zł za całość  tj. opłąta za przyłączenie 2300 + projekt instalacji (wymaga PNB), doprowadzenie gazu z granicy działki do domu, skrzynka + dobry kocioł kondensacyjny z zasobnikiem, wyposażenie kotłowni. PC około 25 000 za całość. Różnica dla Mnie nie duża a z gazem dużo więcej formalności. Przy gazie mamy jeszcze specjalne wymogi co to kotłowni, kominiarza, komin (nie zawsze). Wszystko trzeba brać pod uwagę, na pewno koszty ogrzewania PC są niższe. Na koniec, wybiegając w przyszłość - co w perspektywnie 5-10 lat jest bardziej prawdopodobne, że będziesz miał na działce darmowy gaz czy darmowy prąd (fotowoltanika itp). Można być niezależny energetycznie  :wink:

----------


## rafalcn

*Busters*, masz rację, przyłącz 1500  :big tongue: , ja np musiałem obniżyć gazociąg, gdyż przeszkadzał mi na wieździe do działki, 250 koszt obniżenia gazu.Co do węgla, to jestem wyleczony na całę życie, rodzice maja dom ogrzewany tym dziadostwem, jak sobie przypominam cały obrzedek zimowy by w domu było ciepło, to aż się we mnie coś przewraca;/ to jest swojego rodzaju hobby, spędzasz pół dnia w kotłowni i poł domu jest w syfie;]

----------


## rafalcn

*Marcin34_Śl*  ja wybrałem ofertę na Vaillant VC 146/5-5 z zasobnikiem 150l cała kotłownia dokładnie 10843zł brutto, stąd też moja decyzja :smile:

----------


## rafalcn

*marcin34_Śl*  co do niezależności energetycznej, przelicz kosz fotowoltaiki, do tego poziom nasłonecznienia w Twoim terenie i zyski z tej fotowoltaiki i sam sobie odpowiedziałeś czy się to opłaca,do tego pompa ciepła przecież głownie pracuje w zimie(słabe nasłonecznienie), szczególnie w nocy, gdyż przy pompie opłacało by przejść się na taryfe nocno-weekend'owa, wiec fotowoltaika musiałaby mieć jakiś akumlator na nadmiar wypracowanej energii, sprzedaż do sieci srednio opłacalna, do niezależności energetycznej, niestety jeszcze troszke brakuje, co nie zmienia faktu,ze przy nadmiarze gotówki nie jest to zła opcja, niestety nasz kraj słabo wspiera OZE, dużo jeszcze musi się zmienić...

----------


## Niechaj

nie TEN przyłącz a TO przyłącze  :wink:   :oops:

----------


## Myjk

> Czemu wszyscy tak cisną w instalację pomp ciepła pw?


Ja piszę o swoich doświadczeniach z żoną -- która bez obliczeń podważa PC (akurat gruntową w moim przypadku) i chce koniecznie gaz. Problem w tym, że gazem domu nie ochłodzę i będę musiał dokupić doń szpecące elewację i hałaśliwe (multi)splity (które dla ogarnięcia całego domu wcale tanie nie są -- bo potrafi to kosztować ok. 10-15 tys. zł z instalacją), również ogrzewanie basenu ogrodowego gazem w lato brzmi, delikatnie mówiąc, bezsensownie, gdy w powietrzu/gruncie od słońca tyle ciepła do wykorzystania (z kolei PC do basenu to kolejne 5-8 tys. zł). Więc może kotłownia z PC kosztuje 30 tys. zł, ale daje więcej możliwości. Jak policzyć wszystko do kupy, to system gaz + klima + PC do basenu wychodzi drożej w podstawie instalacyjnej. Grzanie roczne gazem kosztuje ponad 2x więcej niż z pomocą PC.

Ot, cała tajemnica dlaczego JA tak cisnę na PC. 




> średnia kotłownia gazowa ok 10 k,


Mnie cała kotłownia gazowa (projekt, łącze, kocioł, CWU, instalacja) wyszła 16 tys. zł. Ale i tak mnie to nie satysfakcjonuje, bo nie ma to możliwości chłodzenia domu.




> większość z budujących buduje na kredyt, wiec to trzeba też wziąć pod uwagę, zauważyłem na tym forum pewną rzeszę ludzi, którzy osoby nie mające pojęcia chcą od razu skłonić do zakupu pompy, ZAZNACZAM iż takie urządzenie nie jest złe, ba jest super opcją,ale czy serio przy takich cenach, różnica się nam zwróci?


Jak podasz ile dom projektowo zużyje energii (OZC), to się można tego bardzo szybko dowiedzieć.




> No i kolejna rzecz, awaryjność, kocioł nowy kupie za5k,a jak będzie po paru latach z awaryjnością pomp i ich serwisem tego nikt nie wie?


Najdroższym elementem PC jest sprężarka. Też między 3 a 5 tys. zł kosztuje, a serwisuje to większość chłodników.

----------


## niesamowicieblisko

> Ja tego wlasnie nie rozumiem, moze mi wyjasnisz?


Dlatego, że lubię spać w zimnie i moim zdaniem szkoda rozkładać podłogówkę wiem, że są różnego rodzaju termostaty i szmery bajery ale z względu też, że chce mieć w sypialni piękną wykładzinę  :big grin:

----------


## rafalcn

Myjk moja uwaga tyczyla się osób, które na siłę przekonują wszystkich, że pompa ciepła jest najtańsza w eksploatacji oraz instalacji i wszystko inne to zło :smile: osoby te obliczaja np koszt ogrzewania przy cop 4 i 100% nocnej taryfie ...sam uważam, że jest to super opcja dla ogrzewania domu. Co do awarii, to mlze pasc np jakis uklad sterujacy, gdzie naprawa moze rowniez pochlonac pare k, a akutat sprzet bedzir po gwarancji. W Twoim przypadku jest to jak najbardziej zasadna opcja przy kosztach , które podałeś. Ja sam jeżeli wygospodaruje 18k zmienię system grzewczy na PC PW, mam na to jeszcze trochę czasu, lecz na ten moment różnica w cenie kotłowni jest zbyt duża by instalować PC PW z pieniędzy bankowych. Dobra koncze z tematem PC vs gaz :smile:  u mnie aktualnie oczekiwanie na firmie, która ociepli mi piwnice piana, oraz oczekiwanie na szalunki na mur oporowy :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Myjk moja uwaga tyczyla się osób, które na siłę przekonują wszystkich, że pompa ciepła jest najtańsza w eksploatacji oraz instalacji i wszystko inne to złoosoby te obliczaja np koszt ogrzewania przy cop 4 i 100% nocnej taryfie ...sam uważam, że jest to super opcja dla ogrzewania domu.


Ja zawsze przeliczając przyjmuję COP 3 i 30/70 1/2T dla PC PW. 




> Co do awarii, to mlze pasc np jakis uklad sterujacy, gdzie naprawa moze rowniez pochlonac pare k a akutat sprzet bedzir po gwarancji.


Może paść, ale to jak wszędzie. Dlatego ja po analizie doszedłem do wniosku że kupuje się a) samodzielną pompę (bez integracji ze zbiornikami) b) nic wypasionego, tylko średnią/niską półkę.

----------


## Busters

> Dlatego, że lubię spać w zimnie i moim zdaniem szkoda rozkładać podłogówkę wiem, że są różnego rodzaju termostaty i szmery bajery ale z względu też, że chce mieć w sypialni piękną wykładzinę


Tez lubie spac w zimnie i nie widze przeciwwskazan do podlogowki, ktore chce zamontowac u siebie. Wykladziny akurat nie chce, ale rowniez nie widze problemu  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

Brakuje mi "już" tylko uproszczonego schematu WM i będę składać PnB, na zgłoszenie, żeby wbić łopatę czym prędzej i zakończyć SSO w tym roku! 

Spotkałem się już z dwoma wykonawcami. Jeden, od paru lat mieszkający z rodziną w PL Ukrainiec, krzyknął 50 tys. zł netto (fundamenty, mury, strop, z dachem). Drugi, 15 tys. zł netto (za fundamenty z murami, dachów nie robią) -- i to z polecenia ekipa. Coś tanio?  :big tongue:  

Poza tym podliczyłem mniej więcej materiały po cenach z internetów, z V23% wyszło mi 115 tys. zł (fundamenty, mury, strop, dach i daszki łącznie z blacho-dachówką, ocieplenie elewacji, dachu i wylewki), a niewiele ponad 100 tys. zł z V8%. Znowu coś mało.  :big tongue:  Nie policzyłem tylko piasku, bo nie wiem jak to się przyjmuje tj. ile wchodzi w dziury... Dach dałem do wyceny z robocizną, ale może rzucicie ile u Was kosztowało zrobienie dachu?

No i zastanawiam się, czy nie zrobić betonowego stropu także nad pierwszym piętrem, zamiast drewnianych belek i podwieszanego sufitu (na poddaszu nic nie będzie prócz "małego" schowka). Ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia w podobnym temacie?

----------


## Liliputek

Dach - robocizna 10 tys (tak podzielona transza), materiały... 48 055 zł. Ale to dachówki, więc blacho-dachowka będzie tańsza. natomiast są to wszystkie koszty, łącznie z drewnem, jakimiś bzdurami, których normalnie nie bralam pod uwagę. Bez okien dachowych.

U nas piach i jakieś otoczaki (nie pamiętam czemu, ale musiały być pod garaż, wyszły 3 900 zł. Ale zabij mnie nie pamiętam ilości :/

i trzymam kciuki za szybkie PnB i SSO  :smile:  a 15 tys to mało  :smile:  była firma, która za 6 tys robiła dach, ale to była wstępna rozmowa, pewnie tylko kładli blachę znając życie, bo kolejne rozmowy zawsze kończyły się kosztami dodatkowymi  :wink:

----------


## Busters

U mnie dach 320m2 robocizna 16tys netto, dachówka creaton titania juz zamowiona calosc(rob.+mat.) wg wyliczenia wychodzi mi 57-58tys, ale pewnie bedzie kolo 60-62.
Piasek u mnie kosztowal 5700 - wywrotka 350zl za 10m3. Ja to obliczałem mniej wiecej tak, ze pomnozylem powierzchnia*wysokosc(ktora zasypywalem) i mniej wiecej sie pokrylo. Przy ubijaniu az tak bardzo ten 1m3 sie nie "kurczy" ale wiadomo ze te 10-15% trzeba dodac.

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

U nas dach to 327m2 z WIELOMA spadkami. Więźba prefabrykowana z montażem 29k netto. Pokrycie to materiały 31k netto (dachówką BRAAS Teviva i wszystko co potrzeba łącznie z blachą na komin i rynnami), montaż całości 19k netto.

Dach mogłem taniej, ale wybrałem wyspecjalizowanego fachowa w tym temacie.

Myjk, pierwsza oferta realna i wcale nieprzesadzona.

----------


## Liliputek

Zgadzam się z *Łukasz_Ka*... i cena nawet bym powiedziała ok... przynajmniej wg mojego doświadczenia i na te chyba 9 wycen, które mi robiono  :wink:  my też mieliśmy tanie ekipy z polecenia i żadna nie przyjechała... a każda z nich robiła domy znajomych.

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Brakuje mi "już" tylko uproszczonego schematu WM i będę składać PnB, na zgłoszenie, żeby wbić łopatę czym prędzej i zakończyć SSO w tym roku! 
> 
> Spotkałem się już z dwoma wykonawcami. Jeden, od paru lat mieszkający z rodziną w PL Ukrainiec, krzyknął 50 tys. zł netto (fundamenty, mury, strop, z dachem). Drugi, 15 tys. zł netto (za fundamenty z murami, dachów nie robią) -- i to z polecenia ekipa. Coś tanio?  
> 
> Poza tym podliczyłem mniej więcej materiały po cenach z internetów, z V23% wyszło mi 115 tys. zł (fundamenty, mury, strop, dach i daszki łącznie z blacho-dachówką, ocieplenie elewacji, dachu i wylewki), a niewiele ponad 100 tys. zł z V8%. Znowu coś mało.  Nie policzyłem tylko piasku, bo nie wiem jak to się przyjmuje tj. ile wchodzi w dziury... Dach dałem do wyceny z robocizną, ale może rzucicie ile u Was kosztowało zrobienie dachu?
> 
> No i zastanawiam się, czy nie zrobić betonowego stropu także nad pierwszym piętrem, zamiast drewnianych belek i podwieszanego sufitu (na poddaszu nic nie będzie prócz "małego" schowka). Ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia w podobnym temacie?


Ty się zorientuj czy zgłoszenie u Ciebie w starostwie to dobre rozwiązanie (zadzwoń zapytaj się co Ci radzą i ile zatwierdzili do tej pory). Wiem,że w wielu starostwach to nie przechodzi - jako pewna forma manifestacji. Bo każda najmniejsza luka w projekcie, pierdoła wydłuża czas o kolejne 30 dni. Ja złożyłem u siebie w końcu jako PnB i miałem zatwierdzone w niecały miesiąc, tzn. 12 maja złożone, 8 czerwca decyzja (+ 2 tygodnie na uprawomocnienie). Planuję start na początku sierpnia a póki co przygotowania

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Ja też rekomenduje PNB, zgłoszenie jak pisał PACO urzędnicy torpedują. Ja czekałem 40 dni na PNB, jest pewniejsze, cześć banków wymaga też PNB

----------


## Myjk

Dzięki za podzielenie się swoimi kosztami. Wygląda na to, że dobrze liczę.  :wink: 

Szwagier ma trochę doświadczenia z tutejszymi urzędnikami. Jeśli dom nie oddziałuje na okoliczne działki, to urzędnicy sami proponują takie projekty dać na zgłoszenie.

----------


## lolka.77

czy któryś z bocianków tynkuje/wybrał już tynki? Jak tak to jakie i dlaczego? Jeden tynkarz mówi o wyższości cementowych, drugi rekomenduje gipsowe... Obaj robią jedne i drugie... Wstępnie myślę o cementowych w garażu i łazienkach i diamand w części mieszkalnej. I jeszcze wylewki? Opłaca się płacić więcej za anhydrytową?

----------


## Liliputek

> czy któryś z bocianków tynkuje/wybrał już tynki? Jak tak to jakie i dlaczego? Jeden tynkarz mówi o wyższości cementowych, drugi rekomenduje gipsowe... Obaj robią jedne i drugie... Wstępnie myślę o cementowych w garażu i łazienkach i diamand w części mieszkalnej. I jeszcze wylewki? Opłaca się płacić więcej za anhydrytową?


My mieliśmy robić anhydrytową.. aczkolwiek jej jedyną przewaga było to, że szybko reaguje na zmianę temp, w sensie szybciej się nagrzewa itp., ostatecznie zrezygnowalismy, bo raz, że nie zamierzam co chwilkę zmieniać temperatury... a dwa, anhydrytowa sporo droższa, a po co nam droższa skoro nie będziemy wykorzystywac jej własciwości.

Tynki własnie mamy umowione  :smile:  miały być wszędzie cem-wapienne... ale po całym wieczorze studiowania kart technicznych zdecydowaliśmy się na diamand, klasa twardości była ta sama co tynku cem. a my chcielismy na gładko... tynk cem.-wap. który mialby być gładki, miał jednocześnie mniejsze uziarnienie i wg tego co wyczytałam mniejsze uziarnienie to mniejsza twardość...  :smile: 
Nie powiem, że wzieliśmy od razu diamand i koniec  :wink:  raczej najpierw odpowiedzieliśmy sobie na pytanie czego potrzebujemy  :smile:  czy chcemy mieć bardziej pod malowanie, czy mocniejszy tynk, ale co za tym idzie będą musiały iść gladzie (chyba, że ktos lubi sturkturę). Wybraliśmy to pierwsze i zobaczymy  :smile: 

tez chciałam w garazu cem-wap. tynki, ale chyba mąż zapomniał i w sumie nie wiem jak się dogadał z wykonawcą  :smile:

----------


## cob_ra

My wybierając tynki, szulaliśmy opcji aby nie kłaść gładzi, każdy mówił co innego, Tynkarze nie mieli jakiś przekonań aby robić te lub te. Oglądaliśmy różne i wybraliśmy, takie, które wymagają mniejszego nakładu środków. Mamy gipsowe-zeta. Wystarcza nam jak szlifowaliśmy/szlifujemy ręcznie papierem 220. Nic więcej nie potrzeba. Jedynie jak jakaś kropka to gotowa szpachla i śladu nie ma.  Tynki wszędzie gipsowe, czy to garaż, czy mieszkanie; łazienka/wc/pom.gosp-na ostro bo tam płytki będą. 

Wylewki mamy typowe z mixokreta. Tak samo uważałem, że nie ma potrzeby wydawać na andryhytowe.

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Ciekawe rzeczy piszecie. Co prawda temat tynków zostawiam na przyszły rok, ale napiszcie jak to się ma do kosztów. 
Też chodzą mi po głowie wapienne od razu pod malowanie. Czy za takie już wygładzone tynki wykonawcy doliczaja jakoś więcej?

----------


## Liliputek

> Ciekawe rzeczy piszecie. Co prawda temat tynków zostawiam na przyszły rok, ale napiszcie jak to się ma do kosztów. 
> Też chodzą mi po głowie wapienne od razu pod malowanie. Czy za takie już wygładzone tynki wykonawcy doliczaja jakoś więcej?


wylewki to różnica 4 zł za metr kw, z tym, że za anhydrytowe liczony był sam materiał na wylewkę, a na zwykłą wylewkę są też folie itp.

Tynki gipsowe są podobno tańsze niż cem.-wap., ale nie wiem ile. Nasz wyszło 29 zł za m2

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Dziękuję *Liliputku* za informację. Nie miałem pełnych sprawdzonych informacji, ale to co napisałaś potwierdziło moje założenia.  :Smile:

----------


## .:Paco:.

tynki cem-wap mozna przytrzec ale taka mala "struktura" zostanie i wtedy aby bylo na gladko mozna gladz....ale cem=wap maja jedna przewage - grzyb/plesn ich sie nie tykaja

mi wlasnie przygotowali plac, zniwelowali teren, wycieli drzewa, ogrodzona....i takie bylo zainteresowanie (kazdy zwalnia i dokladnie oglada co sie dzieje:/),ze w pierwsza noc wlamali sie do skrzynki elektrycznej przylacza:/ Dupki chcieli ukrasc kable, ktorych jeszcze nie bylo...ale polamali cala szafke...w takich sytuacjach jestem za mozliwoscia posiadania legalnej broni i napisu "nieupowazniony wstep grozi powaznym uszczerbkiem na zyciu"....złodzieje powinni wiedziec,że ponoszą powazne ryzyko

----------


## rafalcn

U mnie dziś była ekipa od ocieplania piana, zrobili zk pianę na całej piwnicy, wszystko bardzo profi, dokładnie, porządny sprzęt chłopaki mają, więc jeżeli ktoś szuka dobrej firmy od Piany to na priv mogę namiar podać, na pewno dach mi również będą ocieplac, właściciel ma dużą wiedze i widać że zależy im na robocie 


No i mały kierbud musiał wszystko odebrac

----------


## moniss

> mi wlasnie przygotowali plac, zniwelowali teren, wycieli drzewa, ogrodzona....i takie bylo zainteresowanie (kazdy zwalnia i dokladnie oglada co sie dzieje:/),ze w pierwsza noc wlamali sie do skrzynki elektrycznej przylacza:/ Dupki chcieli ukrasc kable, ktorych jeszcze nie bylo...ale polamali cala szafke...w takich sytuacjach jestem za mozliwoscia posiadania legalnej broni i napisu "nieupowazniony wstep grozi powaznym uszczerbkiem na zyciu"....złodzieje powinni wiedziec,że ponoszą powazne ryzyko


U mnie też połamali skrzynkę energetyczną, też jeszcze bez kabli. Ciekawe co na takie szkody Tauron powie...
A co do legalnego i powszechnego posiadania broni oraz rozszerzenia obrony koniecznej, to partia Korwin właśnie zbiera podpisy dla poparcia projektów takich ustaw. Złożyłam podpis, a co!  :big grin:

----------


## lolka.77

U nas gipsowe 24-25 cementowo-wapienne 25-26, niby złotówka, ale tych metrów od groma. No i koszt szpachlowania przy gipsach mniejszy, bo i tak mówią, żeby raczej liczyć się z tym, że warstwa gładzi pójdzie (ale to już i tak mniej niż przy cementowo-wapiennych).
W tygodniu będziemy mieli policzone które za ile wychodzą, obejrzymy wykonanie i będziemy decydować.
A tym czasem jutro zakładamy własnoręcznie zbite drzwi, a w poniedziałek wchodzi elektryk  :big grin:

----------


## jankes789

U mnie już ściankę kolankową wznoszą  :smile: 
Ile czekacie u siebie na prąd mieszkaniowy (nie budowlany)?

----------


## Darkat

U mnie już z miesiąc czasu trwa budowa. W tym tygodniu jest szansa na zalanie stropu. Później 2,5 tygodnia przerwy. Także jeśli tempo będzie jak teraz to być może z początkiem września będę miał wylewany kolejny strop pod dach płaski. Na jesieni mam zamiar uporządkować teren. Co wiąże się ze zrobieniem drenażu, opaski przeciw wysadzinowej i zrobienia kanalizacji. Ale jeszcze nie mam na niego projektu. Do tego dach (nie wiem jeszcze jak ) no i okna. W zimie prace w środku.

----------


## .:Paco:.

> U mnie dziś była ekipa od ocieplania piana, zrobili zk pianę na całej piwnicy, wszystko bardzo profi, dokładnie, porządny sprzęt chłopaki mają, więc jeżeli ktoś szuka dobrej firmy od Piany to na priv mogę namiar podać, na pewno dach mi również będą ocieplac, właściciel ma dużą wiedze i widać że zależy im na robocie 
> 
> 
> No i mały kierbud musiał wszystko odebrac


rafalcn a dlaczego piana na piwnice zamiast sturoduru....lepsza? ile Ciebie wyszlo zl na m2 i jaka grubosc bo sam mysle czy z zewnatrz piwnicy nie dac zk.

pozdrawiam

----------


## cob_ra

> Ile czekacie u siebie na prąd mieszkaniowy (nie budowlany)?


U mnie poniżej roku, nie zależało mi na czasie to nie piliłem braciaka, co robił projekt i wykonanie przyłącza na zlecenie pge. 
We wrześniu dostałem warunki, w listopadzie podpisałem, skrzynkę postawili w kwietniu, prąd mam docelowy od połowy lipca. Jakbym się pośpieszył, to bym miał pewnie w pół roku, ok 3,5 msc to moje ociąganie się z papierami.

----------


## MisiekNS

U mnie miał być spokój do wiosny, tylko ogarnięcie terenu dookoła domu i pierdołki w środku...generalnie sielanka. 
A tu zaskoczenie! Pisemko polecone i informacja, że za 2 tygodnie wizyta Nadzoru Budowlanego...ehhh ci sąsiedzi.

----------


## mother_nature

Misiek, jeżeli budujesz tak, jak masz w pozwoleniu/zgłoszeniu, to nie masz co się obawiać Nadzoru. A i tak, nawet jeśli Nadzór stwierdzi odstępstwa, to da Ci czas na ich zlikwidowanie  :wink:

----------


## Niechaj

*Miśku* uuu jakie miłe sąsiedzkie powitanie  :wink:  Niepotrzebny stres, ale mam nadzieję, że to będzie tylko formalność. Uzasadniają jakoś tę wizytę, czy wystarczy prośba sąsiada?

----------


## MisiekNS

Większego stresu nie mam bo wszystko jest wg projektu i pozwoleń. Tylko kosztów trochę bo barierki trzeba porobić, tablice ostrzegawcze kupić (brak ogrodzenia) itp. 
Najwięcej zabawy będzie jak mi certyfikaty i badania na materiały każą pokazywać...np na beton albo stal. 
Nie uzasadniają, podają jakiś tam artykuł, że im wolno i piszą że ,,inspekcja w celu sprawdzenia stanu faktycznego''.

----------


## Myjk

Cisza jakaś, deszczyk pada, to ja się porzucam -- dalej walczę z szacowaniem kosztów. Nadal coś mało mi wychodzi.  :big tongue:  Ceny materiałów i wykonania biorę raczej z górnej półki, i dom w zasadzie gotowy (materiałów na podłogi jeszcze nie policzyłem), z armaturą w kotłowni i BASENEM to koszt niecałe 400 tys. zł. ( V23 ), a niecałe 350 tys. zł ( V8 ). Stan surowy otwarty z dachem i robocizną 143/124 tys. zł -- no więc znowu zachodzę w głowę jak wyceniającym wychodzi 180-200 tys. zł z V8. Może o czymś wybitnie istotnym i kosztownym zapomniałem? Ktoś może zerknąć i mnie wyprowadzić z błędu? Tu moje zestawienie: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By...2pEMHJYQ1VfQ3M

----------


## Busters

Nie mam teraz za bardzo czasu tego dokładnie analizowac, ale moge Ci przeslac na priv moje zestawienie ile wydałem.. jak chcesz

sso u mnie to gdzies ~140k (bez projektu i przylaczy) wiec nie wiem skad takie ceny u niektorych  :big tongue:  bo moj dom tez raczej maly nie jest.

Tak pierwsze z brzegu.. beton 320zł? Skad to wziales? U mnie b25 to gdzies 200-210zl brutto z pompa  :big grin:  i vat licz 8%, bo tak jest liczony na budownictwo jednorodzinne do 300m2

----------


## moniss

*Myjk*, czy przy pozycji "drewno" policzyłeś też łaty, czy tylko krokwie i murłaty?
Na etapie fundamentów nie wylewasz chudziaka?
Strop będzie gęstożebrowy? Bo widzę pustaki na strop ale nie widzę żeber.
Ocieplenie od gruntu masz ujęte? Widzę tylko ocieplenie pod wylewki parteru 10cm.

Fundamenty:
- zdjecie humusu (sam robisz, czy bierzesz koparkę?)
- wykopy pod fundamenty (sam łopatologicznie czy koparka?)
- szalunki ław (lub folia w wykop) 
- podkładki pod zbrojenie

Dach:
Czy w opcji "pokrycie blachodachówka" są ujęte mocowania oraz obróbki blacharskie?
Brakuje opcji orynnowanie

----------


## imrahil

> Cisza jakaś, deszczyk pada, to ja się porzucam -- dalej walczę z szacowaniem kosztów. Nadal coś mało mi wychodzi.  Ceny materiałów i wykonania biorę raczej z górnej półki, i dom w zasadzie gotowy (materiałów na podłogi jeszcze nie policzyłem), z armaturą w kotłowni i BASENEM to koszt niecałe 400 tys. zł. ( V23 ), a niecałe 350 tys. zł ( V8 ). Stan surowy otwarty z dachem i robocizną 143/124 tys. zł -- no więc znowu zachodzę w głowę jak wyceniającym wychodzi 180-200 tys. zł z V8. Może o czymś wybitnie istotnym i kosztownym zapomniałem? Ktoś może zerknąć i mnie wyprowadzić z błędu? Tu moje zestawienie: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By...2pEMHJYQ1VfQ3M


beton masz jakiś drogi. to co liczysz, to stan deweloperski, pozostaje jeszcze wykończenie. poza tym ze swojego doświadczenia wiem, że jest wiele szczegółów typu gwoździe, łaty, kontrłaty, kleje do styropianu, grunt,  klej w piance do uszczelnień styro, porządna siatka do styropianu, folie w płynie do łazienek i nie tylko, stemple, deski szalunkowe, dystanse do zbrojenia, listwy startowe, dachówki kalenicowe, gąsiory, desk czołowa, rynny i elementy do ich montażu, jakieś elementy montażowe do dachówek, kotwy do kotwienia murłaty, zaprawa do wyrównania wnęk okiennych, jakaś drobna opłata za wywóz ziemi z wykopu, folie poślizgowe pod ściany itd. można w nieskończoność  :smile:

----------


## Niechaj

Prace ziemne wliczasz w robociznę?

Zaraz kończę SSO, czekam tylko na blachę na dach. Z piwnicą i poddaszem użytkowym (dom 9x10,6m) zamknę się w kwocie niewiele większej od Twoich wyliczeń.
Silka 24, działówki silka 12, 2 stropy monolityczne, piwnica z bloczków zalewowych, podwójny drenaż (same roboty ziemne 15 tys) i wszystkie dodatkowe koszty (łącznie z blaszakiem, geologiem, przyłączem prądu, ozc, zbiornikiem na wodę, ogrodzeniem, każdym gwoździkiem itp), ciężka przeciwwodna izolacja piwnicy.

----------


## seguar

Myjki możesz napisać jakie są zalety odkurzacza centralnego?

----------


## Myjk

@Busters, dzięki, poszło PW.

@monis, tak, wycena dachu jest dosyć lakoniczna, ale jest potwierdzona wyceną wykonawcy, który robił dach szwagrowi, a także w moim obecnym domu dwa lata temu zmieniał pokrycie na blachodachówkę i montował rynny wraz z podbitką. Z robocizną za 350m2 dachów wyszło około 48 tys. zł brutto (V8%) w tym wszystkie obróbki, rynny, śrubki, etc. z robocizną. Ale bez podbitki, bo to dopiero po obrobieniu elewacji. Chudziak jest już wliczony w całość betonu, podobnie stal na słupy, żebra, podciągi etc. Co więcej, strop jest chyba policzony podwójnie (zarówno beton jak i stal), bo nie pamiętałem czy go wliczyłem do ogółu -- ale nie chciało mi się zliczać ponownie, to go po prostu dodałem jeszcze raz.  :big grin:  Ocieplenie na fundamenty jest -- na pierwszym miejscu. Ocieplenie elewacji też jest podwójnie wliczone, bo zastanawiam się, czy dać grafit 20 czy zwykły 25. Ta druga opcja jest o tyle lepsza, że przy montażu rolet okiennych, kasety się schowają pod ocieplenie nawet przy największych oknach tarasowych. Z drugiej strony ograniczą ilość światła przy mniejszych oknach. Więc się waham.

Koparkę będę brać, ale ponieważ jest podwójnie wliczone to ocieplenie, to już tego nie ujmowałem, bo więcej jak 7 tys. koparka raczej nie kosztuje. Zresztą fundamenty mają kopać ręcznie (twierdzą, że tak szybciej i dokładniej niż poprawianie po koparce), więc tu roboty ziemne są już w robociźnie.

@imrahil, jak już pisałem, zakłdaam najwyższe możliwe kwoty, żeby się później nie rozczarować.  :wink:  Mimo tego nadal nie chce mi wyjść tyle co mi wykonawcy liczą.

@niechaj, ja nie mam piwnicy, ale gabaryty ścian znacznie większe. Chętnie przytulę Twoje wyliczenia jak już skończysz.  :smile: 

@seguar, przede wszystkim OC to wyrzucanie powietrza na zewnątrz -- nie śmierdzi, nie uczula... Poza tym nie chcę targać za sobą taczki, która obija się o wszystko, przewód wyrywa kontakty etc. Przy OC wyciągam rurę i odkurzam cały parter za jednym razem, dodatkowo w kuchni, łazience, wiatrołapie są małe ssawki typu wallyflex, więc nie trzeba będzie ganiać po taczkę... Owszem, koszty spore, ale ja ogólnie leniem jestem, więc muszę sobie ułatwiać.  :wink:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Z takich większych pozycji nie ma żeber na strop, nadproży (Mnie kosztowały 800 zł), rynny. Ogólnie to dach trochę niedoszacowany. Ja jestem na etapie płyty fundamentowej i ruszam ze ścianami za tydzień. Przy fundamentach było dużó mniejszych rzeczy, kanaliza, folia, przepusty typu AROT,dystanse  itp
Drewno szalunkowe i stemple w Moim przypadku to koszt 4000 PLN.

----------


## Myjk

Jak już wspominałem, m.in. żebra i nadproża są wliczone w ogólną ilość stali i betonu. Dach główny i daszki nad garażem oraz nad tarasem zostały całościowo wycenione przez dekarza (który 2 lata temu zmieniał w obecnym domu gont na blachę, kładł łaty, dodawał styro -- i się sprawdził), w tym są oczywiście rynny, gąsiory, gwoździe, zszywki, jakaś papa, obejmy, deskowanie, a także wyłaz dachowy (ogólnie gotowe dachy, jedynie bez podbitki) -- wyszło z robocizną 50 tys. zł brutto. BTW, dekarz policzył drewno na krokwie po 740 zł brutto (u mnie jest 1200/m3, bo żeby się nie rozczulać nad szczegółami standardowo zawyżyłem kwotę na rzecz różnych "pierdół"). Szalunki mogę faktycznie doliczyć, aczkolwiek wykonawcy odgrażają się, że mają swoje szalunki, stemple, etc. -- więc to jest niby w cenie robocizny. Kanaliza jest wliczona dopiero później, pozostawienie przepustów chyba aż takich kosztów nie generuje? Więc nadal szukam prawie 40-60 tys. zł które się pojawiają w kompleksowych wycenach od wykonawców.

----------


## Myjk

Ps. waham się jeszcze czy nad piętrem robić strop drewniany (obecnie uwzględniony) czy betonowy. Jakieś za, przeciw? Za betonowym przemawia usztywnienie konstrukcji, tyle wiem.

----------


## Myjk

Aha, i kolejny wykonawca kotłowni vel PC dzwoni i mówi: "Panie, to niemożliwe, ja w te obliczenia nie wierzę -- 6.5kW szczytowej mocy na ogrzewanie to nierealne -- musi być min. 15kW i odwierty!"

----------


## Arturo72

> tynki cem-wap mozna przytrzec ale taka mala "struktura" zostanie i wtedy aby bylo na gladko mozna gladz....ale cem=wap maja jedna przewage - grzyb/plesn ich sie nie tykaja


Jeśli w domu będzie poprawna wentylacja to nie ma mowy o grzybie czy pleśni. W nowych domach wentylacja grawitacyjna nie jest poprawną i nie jest skuteczną wentylacją.

Tynki gipsowe mam diamanta,nawet w łazience,twarde jak kamień,zrobione od razu na gładko pod malowanie.
Fachmany powinni wiedzieć od razu że mają być pod malowanie bo są różne sposoby nakładania tynku gipsowego,pod malowanie trzeba go "dopiescic" a niektórym to zwisa  :smile: 

Anhydryt ma jedynie zaletę,że łatwo się kładzie i daje się ciensza warstwę. Innych zalet nie widzę.



> Ps. waham się jeszcze czy nad piętrem robić strop drewniany (obecnie uwzględniony) czy betonowy. Jakieś za, przeciw? Za betonowym przemawia usztywnienie konstrukcji, tyle wiem.


Ja mam drewniany i to na terenie gdzie sztywność konstrukcji ma kolosalne znaczenie. Jednak sztywność domu zapewnia nie strop a wieniec odpowiednio powiązany.
Drewniany dlatego,że niższy koszt.



> My mieliśmy robić anhydrytową.. aczkolwiek jej jedyną przewaga było to, że szybko reaguje na zmianę temp, w sensie szybciej się nagrzewa itp., ostatecznie zrezygnowalismy, bo raz, że nie zamierzam co chwilkę zmieniać temperatury... a dwa, anhydrytowa sporo droższa, a po co nam droższa skoro nie będziemy wykorzystywac jej własciwości.


Dokładnie,w domu normalnie uzytkowanym dla mnie jest to wada a nie zaleta.



> U nas gipsowe 24-25 cementowo-wapienne 25-26, niby złotówka, ale tych metrów od groma. No i koszt szpachlowania przy gipsach mniejszy, bo i tak mówią, żeby raczej liczyć się z tym, że warstwa gładzi pójdzie (ale to już i tak mniej niż przy cementowo-wapiennych)


O tym właśnie mówiłem wyżej  :smile: 
Ja mam od razu zrobione na szkło bez gładzi,nie pamiętam dokładnie jak to "pieszczenie" tynku było przez nich nazywane ale jakoś mleczkowanie czy wodowanie ale to zależy od ekipy czy kumaja bazę i czy chcą coś takiego zrobić.

----------


## Arturo72

> Aha, i kolejny wykonawca kotłowni vel PC dzwoni i mówi: "Panie, to niemożliwe, ja w te obliczenia nie wierzę -- 6.5kW szczytowej mocy na ogrzewanie to nierealne -- musi być min. 15kW i odwierty!"


 :big grin: 
To się nie dziwię jak ludziom kituja i wysyłają oferty na 50-60tyś.zl za pompę  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> To się nie dziwię jak ludziom kituja i wysyłają oferty na 50-60tyś.zl za pompę


Ano, ten ostatni np. stwierdził właśnie w kwestii dolnego źródła, że nie robi poziomych wymienników (tylko odwierty) -- bo dwa razy zrobił, jeden kiepsko działał, drugi musiał przez rok odpowietrzać. Nie ma to jak zrąbać instalację, a potem się dziwić, że nie chce działać poprawnie. Ogólnie, ręce opadają -- przerabiam już kolejnego instalatora i albo jest tzw. brak wiary (on ma doświadczenie i jego doświadczenie mówi inaczej), albo ceny na elementach przewalone o 30-40% w stosunku do cen sklepowych, ew. praca specjalisty (nie twierdzę, ze nie) wyceniona na 500zł/h.

----------


## cob_ra

> Ja mam od razu zrobione na szkło bez gładzi,nie pamiętam dokładnie jak to "pieszczenie" tynku było przez nich nazywane ale jakoś mleczkowanie czy wodowanie ale to zależy od ekipy czy kumaja bazę i czy chcą coś takiego zrobić.


Robią to tak, wygładzają, czekają jakiś czas, polewają wodą i przecierają gąbką, znów czekają. Następnie "piórami" wygładzają całą powierzchnię. 
U mnie tak robili i też pod malowanie. Jedynie delikatnie papierem przecieram 220. Prawie jak szyba.

----------


## Liliputek

ja mam nadzieję na taką szybę na ścianach  :wink:  bo tak jak *Arturo72* wzięlismy diamant

Myjk wydaje mi się, że wszystko wpisałeś... ale też coś mało wychodzi  :big grin:  ale pamiętając swoje ceny, to Ty zawyżasz, czyli dla własnej wyceny lepiej, bo może nawet nic Cię nie zaskoczy  :smile: 
 albo ja mam po prostu gigantyczny dom  :big tongue:

----------


## Myjk

> ja mam nadzieję na taką szybę na ścianach  bo tak jak *Arturo72* wzięlismy diamant


To potem można od razu farbować, czy trzeba jeszcze gruntować?




> Myjk wydaje mi się, że wszystko wpisałeś... ale też coś mało wychodzi  ale pamiętając swoje ceny, to Ty zawyżasz, czyli dla własnej wyceny lepiej, bo może nawet nic Cię nie zaskoczy 
>  albo ja mam po prostu gigantyczny dom


Ta piwnica pewnie robi sporo kosztów. Poza tym od początku zaznaczyłem szwagrowi rysującemu projekt by uczulił  swoich kompanów od wytrzymałości, żeby liczyli wszystko dla przedstawionych założeń -- a nie jak to standardowo robią z zapasem na bunkier przeciwatomowy (bo przykładowo klient przy projekcie zakłada blachodachówkę, a potem kładzie dachówkę). Może stąd takie a nie inne koszty u mnie wychodzą.

----------


## cob_ra

> To potem można od razu farbować, czy trzeba jeszcze gruntować?



U nas jest Zeta, packę+papier 220 i lekko przelatuję ścianę, sufity aby dogładzić. Potem będzie farba gruntująca i na to kolor raz lub dwa.

----------


## Arturo72

> U nas jest Zeta, packę+papier 220 i lekko przelatuję ścianę, sufity aby dogładzić. Potem będzie farba gruntująca i na to kolor raz lub dwa.


Dokładnie tak też zrobiłem,czyli farba gruntująca.chyba sniezka to była.

----------


## Joanna12334

[QUOTE=Myjk;7227041]Ps. waham się jeszcze czy nad piętrem robić strop drewniany (obecnie uwzględniony) czy betonowy. Jakieś za, przeciw? Za betonowym przemawia usztywnienie

Jesli masz lub chcesz miec poddasze uzytkowe to zrob lany. My w projekcie tez mamy drewniany. Roznica w koszcie niewielka a zawsze zbieraja sie jakies graty ktore z czasem mozna upchnac na poddaszu.

----------


## jakub.d

Witam,
Chciałbym w tym roku ruszyć z budową(przynajmniej z papierologią)projektu https://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/glen-iv-g1
Mam nadzieję,że szybko pójdzie :smile: 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## s.piaseczno

Dzień dobry wszystkim  :smile: 
Wreszcie wybraliśmy z mężem projekt. Po przejrzeniu tysięcy dostępnych zdecydowaliśmy się na wersję popularnego Domu w Rododendronach z Archonu. Jesteśmy jeszcze na etapie załatwiania spraw urzędowych ale mamy nadzieję, że chociaż fundamenty uda nam się w tym roku zrobić i załapiemy się na Bocianki 2016  :cool:

----------


## Myjk

Ja tymczasem dostałem kolejną wycenę na SSO z dachem pokrytym blachą. 250 tys. netto. Padłem. Przypominam, mi brutto, z zawyżonymi cenami materiałów, wyszło 140 tys. zł.

----------


## Liliputek

> Ja tymczasem dostałem kolejną wycenę na SSO z dachem pokrytym blachą. 250 tys. netto. Padłem. Przypominam, mi brutto, z zawyżonymi cenami materiałów, wyszło 140 tys. zł.


Nie chcę Cię straszyć, ale wydaje mi się, że wszystkie oferty będa oscylować w tych granicach... takie jest nasze doświadczenie. Ekipy, które chciały robić z materiałem mówiły ok. 300-350 tys. Wszystkie. Wszyscy wykonawcy wiedzą jakie są ceny na danym rynku, więc oferty są podobne  :wink:  tak mi się wydaje...  :smile: 

A nie chcesz wziąć ekipy do robocizny i sam wszystko kupować?

----------


## Busters

> Ja tymczasem dostałem kolejną wycenę na SSO z dachem pokrytym blachą. 250 tys. netto. Padłem. Przypominam, mi brutto, z zawyżonymi cenami materiałów, wyszło 140 tys. zł.


to jest raczej standard, moze udaloby Ci sie znalezc ekipe za 200-220 przy watpliwej jakosci materialach..
i niektorzy maja czelnosc mowic (wrecz sie klocic!) ze lepiej zlecic ekipie zakup materiałów, bo oni maja zajebiste znizki i bedzie taniej..

----------


## Liliputek

> niektorzy maja czelnosc mowic (wrecz sie klocic!) ze lepiej zlecic ekipie zakup materiałów, bo oni maja zajebiste znizki i bedzie taniej..


Bo oni mają zniżki  :big grin:  tylko jakby... nie dają z nich korzystać klientowi hehe  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

Ale jeśli te firmy istnieją, znaczy ktoś musi tyle płacić...

----------


## Liliputek

> Ale jeśli te firmy istnieją, znaczy ktoś musi tyle płacić...


No jasne  :smile:  ja znam wiele takich osób i osoby, które chcą z takich firm korzystać. To kwestia wygody  :smile: 
Chociaż ja zamawiając sama wszystko jakoś nie jeździłam całymi dniami po składach... większość przez telefon, więc to nie jest aż tak bardzo uciążliwe. O ile ekipa od SSO jest dogadana  :wink:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

ja też płacę tylko za robociznę, nie ma dużo jeżdzenia i załątwiania,

trochę było zamieszania przy płycie fundamentowej bo dużo elementów i wszystko u innego trzeba była kupić,

na ściany wszystko w jednym składzie, drewno i stemple w tartaku, dach też kupię cały u jednego

----------


## Myjk

> No jasne  ja znam wiele takich osób i osoby, które chcą z takich firm korzystać. To kwestia wygody 
> Chociaż ja zamawiając sama wszystko jakoś nie jeździłam całymi dniami po składach... większość przez telefon, więc to nie jest aż tak bardzo uciążliwe. O ile ekipa od SSO jest dogadana


Ja rozumiem wygodę, sam bym tak chciał wygodnie -- ale litości, 100-120 tys. zł za "wygodę" ludzie płacą? :|

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

chyba tyle płacą za wygodę i nieznajomość tematu, brak czasu itp.

Jak widzę oferty domów w stanie developerskim i porównuje z kosztami mojego domu to developer ma 75-100 tyś na jednym domu jak nic.

Nikt by przecież nie budował, żeby zarobić 10-20 tyś na domku, kredytować się, mrozić kapitał itp

----------


## Liliputek

> Ja rozumiem wygodę, sam bym tak chciał wygodnie -- ale litości, 100-120 tys. zł za "wygodę" ludzie płacą? :|


argumentem niektórych moich znajomych jest jeszcze to, że boją się samemu, że to za dużo czytania, że trzeba się znać itp. ogólnie ich to przerasta, wolą płacić.
Chociaż osobiście jakby budował mi deweloper też wolałabym się znać, bo jestem zwolennikiem zdania "umiesz liczyć licz na siebie".

Mam znajomego, który buduje dom przez dwelopera, wydał już 500 tys i ma ... SSO  :big grin:  a to nie jest jakaś willa z 30 pokojami  :wink:  Chyba spore marże. Ale on tak chciał, nie chciał nic załatwiać, niczym się martwić. Chociaż ja martwiłabym sie o kasę  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> chyba tyle płacą za wygodę i nieznajomość tematu, brak czasu itp.
> 
> Jak widzę oferty domów w stanie developerskim i porównuje z kosztami mojego domu to developer ma 75-100 tyś na jednym domu jak nic.
> 
> Nikt by przecież nie budował, żeby zarobić 10-20 tyś na domku, kredytować się, mrozić kapitał itp


Dokładnie tak jest.
Ktoś komu nie chce się kiwnac palcem to musi się z tym liczyć,że za ten brak kiwniecia musi zapłacić 100 więcej  :wink: 
A domy od A do Z biorą raczej duże firmy bo jednak te kilkadziesiąt czy nawet set trzeba zainwestowac a  dla takich zarobek 20tys.zł to pestka i wolą olac niż za drobne się uzerac.

----------


## Niechaj

Dla tych, którzy nie płacą 100tys za wygodę i sami załatwiają materiały - mam ok 100 szt stempli 2,4-2,5m i ok 100 sztuk stempli 2,8-2,9m do sprzedania, powiat nowotarski. Nie wiem, czy mogę tu podać cenę, więc zainteresowanych zapraszam na priv  :smile: 

My ciągle czekamy na dekarzy  :sad:

----------


## Myjk

Chyba jednak nie chodzi o wyręczanie leniwego inwestora. Oto odpowiedź (błyskawiczna) jak podziękowałem za ofertę za 280 tys. zł brutto (wyliczając 100 tys. zł brutto za materiały i 80 tys. zł za robociznę). Cytuję w całości, bez cięcia:

"Jak już Pan wybuduje dom płacąc za materiały 100tys brutto prosz wtedy przesłać mi namiar na tak tanie materiały. Koszt wybudowania domu w sso wacha miedzy 800-1000 za m2. Życzę aby w tym wypadku było taniej."

Eh. Idę dalej szukać dziur w mojej wycenie i nie będę nic przy tym wąchać.

@Busters, Ty też lepiej sprawdź gdzie masz dziury w wycenie -- bo Tobie wyszedł koszt materiałów SSO z dachem nieco ponad 100 tys. zł brutto, a wg tego Pana (swoją drogą, oferenta z Oferii) powinno wyjść 140-170 netto.

----------


## Liliputek

*Myjk* u nas wyszło ok. 700 zł za m2 za materiały i robociznę... no dobra, przymę, że nie doliczyłam ok. 30 tys, o których zapomniałam (w co wątpię), wtedy wychodzi 800 zł.

----------


## Myjk

> *Myjk* u nas wyszło ok. 700 zł za m2 za materiały i robociznę... no dobra, przymę, że nie doliczyłam ok. 30 tys, o których zapomniałam (w co wątpię), wtedy wychodzi 800 zł.


No właśnie, 800-1000 zł za materiały plus robociznę brutto, to się zgadzam. Ale koleś policzył 800-1000 zł netto (!) za same materiały. Poprosiłem zatem tego Szanownego Pana, żeby mi przesłał zestawienie materiałowe i ceny na podstawie których wykonał wycenę. Odpowiedź:

"100tys różnicy to za dużo żebym szczegółowo się tym zajął. 
Proszę dać znać z cenami tych materiałów bo może przepłacamy u swoich dostawców. A zaopatrujemy się w Minoxie i u Kowalczyka. Może naprawdę przepłacamy."

ROTFL

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Myjk, Mnie wychodzi SSO 900 zł brutto za m2 podłogi, materiały z robocizną (metariały VAT 23%, robocizna górale),

Napisz jeszcze raz jaki masz dom (ile m2 podłgód, strop, dach itp)

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

To ja się tylko wetne że swoim.... 1038zł za metr SSO z robocizną brutto, a dach mam bardzo drogi.
Myślę, że opcja z ekipą do robocizny jest najlepsza.
Co do materiałów to poszedłem na łatwiznę. Dogadałem się z właścicielem najbliższego składu i wszystkie materiały na telefon przyjeżdżały od Niego. Do tego ekipa upoważniona do zamawiania co potrzebne, a wszystko potwierdzone WZką. Ceny za te materiały są dużo niższe niż gdybym wszedł je tam kupić prosto z ulicy.
Tak, więc załatwianie materiałów samemu nie musi być wcale uciążliwe.

----------


## Myjk

> Myjk, Mnie wychodzi SSO 900 zł brutto za m2 podłogi, materiały z robocizną (metariały VAT 23%, robocizna górale),
> 
> Napisz jeszcze raz jaki masz dom (ile m2 podłgód, strop, dach itp)


Ja mam piętrowy dom z dachem kopertowym, 164m2 podłóg użytkowych (tyle wylewek i stropu) + poza obrysem z własnym daszkiem 18m2 pom. gosp. + 40m2 garażu (częściowo wpisanego w obrys). Wychodzi z powierzchni 220m2, ale załóżmy użytkowe 170. Dwóch oferentów dało cenę ~190 tys. zł brutto z robocizną, jeden dał 220 i ten ostatni na tapecie 270. Mnie wyszły materiały 112 tys. zł brutto (V23%) albo 98 tys. zł brutto (V8%), do tego jak policzę robociznę -- murarka 50, dach 20 tys. zł. to wyjdzie tak jak tych dwóch podało. Czyli średnio 800-1000 zł/m2 BRUTTO z robocizną, a nie same materiały netto jak ten koleś mi kituje wieczorną porą...

@Lukasz_Ka, mam podobny plan.  :smile:  Mimo tego zbieram oferty z nadzieją (czym?) że trafi się ktoś normalny.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Myjk, 220 m + dach kopertowy, więc wydaje mi się, że 190-200 tyś wydaje się rozsądne. Nigdy nie wyliczysz wszystkich materiałów, zazwyczaj wyliczenia są zaniżone. U MNie teraz na strop, wieniec kupiłem z 5m3 drewna i nie wiem czy starczy...liczyłem mniej

----------


## Arturo72

> @Lukasz_Ka, mam podobny plan.  Mimo tego zbieram oferty z nadzieją (czym?) że trafi się ktoś normalny.


Nie trafi się nikt głupi.
Tak na to spójrz.
Ktoś normalny zaoferuje Ci tylko usługę żeby za parę miesięcy zarobić 40-50tyś.zl dla siebie i swoich pracowników.,ktoś normalny zaoferuje Ci usługę z powyższym zarobkiem ale ten normalny na Ciebie musi wyłożyć 100tys.zl na materiał za darmo wylozy za Ciebie taką kwotę ? 
Ty byś tak zrobił ?

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

jeszcze jest jedne ryzyko, że jak będzie miał wynegocjowaną stałą cenę na dom a gdzieś się przeliczą , to później będą kupować największe badziewie w składzie, żeby rachunek się wyrównal.

----------


## Arturo72

> jeszcze jest jedne ryzyko, że jak będzie miał wynegocjowaną stałą cenę na dom a gdzieś się przeliczą , to później będą kupować największe badziewie w składzie, żeby rachunek się wyrównal.


To jest oczywiste. 
Ale to jest w kalkulowane w wygodę a przynajmniej powinno być  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> Nie trafi się nikt głupi.
> Tak na to spójrz.
> Ktoś normalny zaoferuje Ci tylko usługę żeby za parę miesięcy zarobić 40-50tyś.zl dla siebie i swoich pracowników.,ktoś normalny zaoferuje Ci usługę z powyższym zarobkiem ale ten normalny na Ciebie musi wyłożyć 100tys.zl na materiał za darmo wylozy za Ciebie taką kwotę ? 
> Ty byś tak zrobił ?


Może by tak było, gdybym nie zaznaczał każdemu, kogo proszę o wycenę, że to ja mogę wyłożyć kasę na materiał -- więc nikt nie musi nic na mnie wykładać.

----------


## Niechaj

u mnie bez dachu jest 720zł/m2 brutto za materiały + robocizna, z dachem (z ociepleniem nakrokwiowym + skosami wykończonymi na gotowo - więc trochę ponad SSO) i oknami dachowymi - powinno wyjść brutto ok 880zl/m2 podłogi (piwnica, parter, poddasze)

----------


## Liliputek

> u mnie bez dachu jest 720zł/m2 brutto za materiały + robocizna, z dachem (z ociepleniem nakrokwiowym + skosami wykończonymi na gotowo - więc trochę ponad SSO) i oknami dachowymi - powinno wyjść brutto ok 880zl/m2 podłogi (piwnica, parter, poddasze)


i to z więźbą struganą chyba, prawda?  :smile: 


No nie czarujmy się, to jest troche tak jak *Arturo72* mówi.. wolą zarobić więcej, bo taki jest rynek. Ale to też trochę zalezy od okolicy  :smile:  W Krakowie jest tyle pracy, że inwestor musi się prosić zazwyczaj, by ktoś chciał budować...
Ja bym się obawiała, że jak zarobią mniej to będą skakać po budowach i budowa będzie długo trwała...

Ja wydałam sporo na materiały, chociaż wszędzie miałam rabat, mały, bo mały, ale wynegocjowany  :big grin:  prawdą jest, że szukałam w necie sprzedawców i wybierałam najlepszą ofertę, ale ekipa brała co mniejsze rzeczy w jednym składzie. Na szczęście w ogólnym rozrachunku skład ten był korzystny cenowo (parę razy porównałam z cenami w necie) i transport gratis  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Może by tak było, gdybym nie zaznaczał każdemu, kogo proszę o wycenę, że to ja mogę wyłożyć kasę na materiał -- więc nikt nie musi nic na mnie wykładać.


Ale Tym sposobem myślą,że złapali kolejnego łosia którego da się naciągnąć na kasę na "duży upust".
Nie bądź naiwny.
Nikt Ci nie pójdzie na to.
Wiedzą ile loja od "losi" za stan deweloperski z materialem i nad Tobą się nie zlituja.

A z doświadczenia wiem,że dobre ekipy i rzetelne przy okazji mają zaklepane umowy na rok do przodu i nie mają terminów.
Na już to tylko przemyslowcy i z ceną od razu zaporowa że jak łoś się zdecyduje to straczy im nawet na kary za brak terminów u innych.

----------


## Niechaj

*Liliputku* tak :smile:  btw dzięki za namiary na wkręty do Thermano, tańszych nie znaleźliśmy, dzisiaj przyszły  :smile:

----------


## Busters

> Chyba jednak nie chodzi o wyręczanie leniwego inwestora. Oto odpowiedź (błyskawiczna) jak podziękowałem za ofertę za 280 tys. zł brutto (wyliczając 100 tys. zł brutto za materiały i 80 tys. zł za robociznę). Cytuję w całości, bez cięcia:
> 
> "Jak już Pan wybuduje dom płacąc za materiały 100tys brutto prosz wtedy przesłać mi namiar na tak tanie materiały. Koszt wybudowania domu w sso wacha miedzy 800-1000 za m2. Życzę aby w tym wypadku było taniej."
> 
> Eh. Idę dalej szukać dziur w mojej wycenie i nie będę nic przy tym wąchać.
> 
> @Busters, Ty też lepiej sprawdź gdzie masz dziury w wycenie -- bo Tobie wyszedł koszt materiałów SSO z dachem nieco ponad 100 tys. zł brutto, a wg tego Pana (swoją drogą, oferenta z Oferii) powinno wyjść 140-170 netto.


sprawdzilem pelno dziur  :big tongue:  u mnie wychodzi lekko ponad 800zl brutto (robocizn+material) nie liczac projektu i przylaczy

----------


## Darkat

U mnie też były wyceny SSO za materiał +robocizna rzędu 190 tyś zł netto , a nawet grubo ponad 200 tyś zł. Jeszcze nie mam SSO ale liczę że będzie o wiele mniej. No jedynie dach płaski to niewiadoma. Mam w projekcie papę, ale zastanawiam się nad technologią budowy dachu z EPDM. Zobaczymy. Wszystko liczę. Nawet gwoździe.

----------


## Wekto

Może się komuś przyda. 815 zł/m2 za SSO i 1070 zł/m2 za SSZ przy dość dużym domu gdzie element pasywności na tym etapie nie jest drogi. Czyli średnia która nie jest zbytnio zależna od wielkości domu. 
Ekipa zatrudniona tylko w zakresie robocizny. Materiał we własnym zakresie (co akurat trudne nie jest ... wystarczy telefon, samochód i długie negocjacje ze składami).

----------


## MisiekNS

> U mnie miał być spokój do wiosny, tylko ogarnięcie terenu dookoła domu i pierdołki w środku...generalnie sielanka. 
> A tu zaskoczenie! Pisemko polecone i informacja, że za 2 tygodnie wizyta Nadzoru Budowlanego...ehhh ci sąsiedzi.


I po wizycie...śmiech na sali. Przyjechały dwie Panie inspektorki, chyba średnio umiejące połapać się w stronach świata bo projekt czytały odwrotnie. Zmierzyły dom po obrysie, dwa pomieszczenia w środku i ich wysokość...tyle. Więcej kosztów i straty czasu kilku osób niż to wszystko warte.

Wygadały się, że urzędy w całej Polsce dostały prikaz kontroli dużej ilości prywatnych budów i robią zmasowaną akcję. Także radzę na wszelki wypadek zbierać papiery po ,,ytongach;'', stali, betonach itp. Chodzi o  tzw deklaracje zgodności. Ze świeżego doświadczenia wiem, że to najgorzej uzyskać w krótkim czasie, a w zgłoszeniu jakie dostałem odnośnie kontroli wymagali abym je posiadał (pomijam fakt, że nawet o to nie pytały).

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

A miałeś PNB czy zgłoszenie?

----------


## MisiekNS

Marcin, PNB miałem.

----------


## Darkat

> Może się komuś przyda. 815 zł/m2 za SSO i 1070 zł/m2 za SSZ przy dość dużym domu gdzie element pasywności na tym etapie nie jest drogi. Czyli średnia która nie jest zbytnio zależna od wielkości domu. 
> Ekipa zatrudniona tylko w zakresie robocizny. Materiał we własnym zakresie (co akurat trudne nie jest ... wystarczy telefon, samochód i długie negocjacje ze składami).



Nawet samochodu nie trzeba mieć. Niektórych sprzedawców to nawet na oczy nie widziałem. Tam gdzie kupuję pustaki, styropian i dużo innych rzeczy to tylko pojechałem raz żeby zobaczyć jak skład wygląda. Moją sprzedawczyni mówiła że niepotrzebnie. Pustaków nie zamawiam na raz, tylko najpierw na parter, potem piętro. Cena taka jak się umówilismy w kwietniu. Dzwonię i materiał mam w ciągu dwóch dni

----------


## imp88

*Myjk* na PW wysłałem Ci mój kosztorys ze średnimi cenami, jak chcesz to sobie sprawdź.

----------


## Wekto

*Darkat*, pewnych rzeczy nie ustalisz telefonicznie no i samochód przyda się choćby po skoczenie po jakieś gwoździe, których zabrakło.  Ale ogólnie tak, wystarczy telefon.

----------


## Myjk

> *Myjk* na PW wysłałem Ci mój kosztorys ze średnimi cenami, jak chcesz to sobie sprawdź.


Dzięki, bardzo fajny "arkusik".  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

> *Darkat*, pewnych rzeczy nie ustalisz telefonicznie no i samochód przyda się choćby po skoczenie po jakieś gwoździe, których zabrakło.  Ale ogólnie tak, wystarczy telefon.


Ewentualnie ekipa może sama kupowac na WZ takie drobnice  :wink:  My tak robiliśmy.

*MisiekNS* hmmm ciekawe czy u nas tez będzie...

----------


## MisiekNS

*Liliputek*  Nie ma się czym przejmować nawet jeśli będą. No chyba, że traficie na jakiegoś upierdliwca...bo gdyby chcieli to mogą się przyczepić do wszystkiego, łącznie z brakiem ,,deklaracji zgodności'' na np. rynny albo blachę do obróbek dekarskich.

----------


## ggdh

To i ja się dopiszę  :big grin: 

Kupiliśmy działkę wraz z fundamentem, zaadaptowanym projektem (i tak do zmiany) i już nawet zdążyłem parę razy się spocić na budowie! 

Dziennik w sygnaturce.

----------


## ciupaq

Witam,
My właśnie zakończyliśmy budowę  :smile:

----------


## madtrack

Witam.
My zaczęliśmy w tym roku - planujemy do zimy zrobić SSO - już są ściany, jest też materiał na strop. SSO Wygląda całkiem realnie. 
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## kataryna86

Witam wszystkich! Mam pytanie odnośnie kosztów rozłożenia kanalizacji we fundamencie. Może ktoś podzieli się informacją ile kosztowala robocizna i materiały ? Z góry dzięki

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Materiał 1000 - 1500 zł (zależy ile punktów itp), u Mnie cena wliczona w całość

----------


## Busters

u mnie 700zl material (parterowka ktora mala nie jest) robocizna w cenie sso.

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Mało kto się chwali postepami na Bociankach. Wszyscy zgodnie z planem?

U nas czekamy teraz na więźbe i później pokrycie. Do tego etapu wszystko zakończone. Gdzieś za tydzień powinno już coś się na dachu dziać... Chociaż spodziewam się kilkudniowego opóźnienia. 

Fajnie jest już mieć wszystkie ściany. Wkoncu można przestać sobie wyobrażać wielkości pomieszczeń, tylko je zobaczyć  :wink:

----------


## Niechaj

U mnie krycie blachą, okna w produkcji, polujemy na instalatorów i modlimy się o późną zimę  :wink:

----------


## lolka.77

U nas od miesiąca czekamy na tynki :/ Pierwszy niesłowny wykonawca nam się trafił  :sad:  Zobaczymy czy w końcu jutro czy pojutrze zacznie...
Poza tym postępy są. Elektryk w domu skończył i przeniósł się z robotą na budynek gospodarczy, dach położony, oczyszczalnia zamontowana. Tylko te tynki wszystko psują, bo teoretycznie już miałam wszystkie instalacje mieć i ocieplone poddasze. Już nawet nie myślę o jakiejkolwiek szansie na przeprowadzkę w tym roku, bo przez te cholerne tynki to teraz na hydraulika czekać będę, aż skończy to co zaczął jak się okazało, że u nas jeszcze nie ma co robić :/

----------


## mother_nature

> Mało kto się chwali postepami na Bociankach. Wszyscy zgodnie z planem?
> 
> U nas czekamy teraz na więźbe i później pokrycie. Do tego etapu wszystko zakończone. Gdzieś za tydzień powinno już coś się na dachu dziać... Chociaż spodziewam się kilkudniowego opóźnienia. 
> 
> Fajnie jest już mieć wszystkie ściany. Wkoncu można przestać sobie wyobrażać wielkości pomieszczeń, tylko je zobaczyć


No dobra, to się pochwalę  :wink: 
W czwartek zamontowano nam wiązary  :big grin: 


Teraz jak pogoda pozwoli, sami dokończymy dach.

----------


## rafalcn

Pogoda sprzyjała, więc każdy zapracowany,mi więźbę skończyli w piątek, okna dachowe oraz kolankowe zamówione(fakro), jutro podejmuje decyzję czy zamówić Oknoplast winergetic premium czy Krisspol fen 85... w środę jak dobrze pójdzie wchodzi dekarz, ekipa dziś zaczeła robić działówki przez co środek nabiera klimatu. najbardziej to w słoneczne dni podoba mi się widok z jadalni oraz piętra na beskidy...idealnie :smile:  musze teaz dograc szczegoly z elektrykami, wodkanami, ekipą od piany do poddasza, ogolnie do tej pory dużo robila ekipa od sso, teraz już trzeba kilka ekip ogarnąć by wszystko się zazębiało, a jak wiadomo każdy ma swoje jakieś terminy...

----------


## Busters

Tak z czystej ciekawosci, po cholere chcesz inwestowac tyle kasy w okna, skoro sciany szczytowe i tak beda jednym wielkim mostkiem termicznym?
Jesli sie kupuje okna pasywne to o inne rzeczy tez pasowaloby zadbac. Tak to troche kasa wyrzucona w bloto moim zdaniem.

----------


## moniss

> Tak z czystej ciekawosci, po cholere chcesz inwestowac tyle kasy w okna, skoro sciany szczytowe i tak beda jednym wielkim mostkiem termicznym?
> Jesli sie kupuje okna pasywne to o inne rzeczy tez pasowaloby zadbac. Tak to troche kasa wyrzucona w bloto moim zdaniem.


Racja  :yes:  
No, chyba że *rafalcn*, planuje wcześniej położyć ocieplenie nakrokwiowe, a nie tylko pianę między krokwiami. 
A może te betonowe szczyty to będę "ogniomury"/attyki wystające ponad dach?

----------


## rafalcn

Tak jak ktoś słusznie zauważył attyki będą wystawały ponad dach i będą ocieplone grafitowym styropianem...skad sięt eż ludzią bierze, że pianę sie daje tylko między krokwie? Piana będzie równiez na krokwiach :smile:

----------


## moniss

> Tak jak ktoś słusznie zauważył attyki będą wystawały ponad dach i będą ocieplone grafitowym styropianem...skad sięt eż ludzią bierze, że pianę sie daje tylko między krokwie? Piana będzie równiez na krokwiach


Pod krokwiami, nie na krokwiach  :big grin: 
A że napisałam "między krokwiami", to skrót myślowy, który zawiera w sobie taką w obecnych czasach oczywistość, jak ścisłe powiązanie ocieplenia pomiędzy krokwiami z kilkoma centymetrami także pod nimi  :smile:  I o ilość tych centymetrów chodzi.
 Jeśli inwestor jest nieświadomy, to firmy piankujące zrobią jak uważają. A często uważają, że 2 cm pod krokwiami to "świat z głową", bo "przecież drewno jest bardzo ciepłe i dobrze izoluje" (autentyczna wypowiedź pana od pianek, z tamtegorocznych targów budownictwa w BB).

P.S.
No i chciałam jeszcze napisać, że podoba mi się kształt Twojego domu.

----------


## Busters

> Tak jak ktoś słusznie zauważył attyki będą wystawały ponad dach i będą ocieplone grafitowym styropianem...skad sięt eż ludzią bierze, że pianę sie daje tylko między krokwie? Piana będzie równiez na krokwiach


Ok przepraszam za bledny osad  :big grin:

----------


## kfwk

Cześć!

Ja obecnie rozważam remont 40-letniego domu po babci lub budowę nowego na innej działce, która do mnie należy. Za remontem przemawia świetna lokalizacja i w miarę dobry stan ale i tak byłoby masę roboty (wymiana wszystkich instalacji, ocieplenie dachu i aranżacja poddasza, ocieplenie budynku i jego odwodnienie i wszelakie prace w środku typu tynki itp.) do tego pozostaje mało atrakcyjna bryła klocka z czasów PRL z piwnicami, piętrem i strychem. Ogólnie dom z typu tych gdzie można się wprowadzić nawet w tej chwili bo jest schludnie i ciepło (okna plastikowe wszędzie, parkiet i deski drewniane itp) ale jak myśli się o doprowadzeniu go do "współczesnych standardów" to człowiek rozważa budowę nowego. Obecnie zatrudniłem architekta, który robi inwentaryzację wnętrz a później zatrudnię kosztorysanta, który podliczy mi jaka opcja ile mniej więcej by kosztowała. Ja jestem programistą i znam się na tym co robię a nie na budowie domów więc chciałbym całość prac zlecić firmie, która kompleksowo się wszystkim zajmie. Tak więc być może dołączę w tym roku też do grupy budujących - na forum myślę, że znajdę jakieś pomysły na to co można zaimplementować w swoim domu :smile:

----------


## Myjk

Mnie się będą dopiero w poniedziałek drukować papiery.  :sad:  Jakby to powiedział Adaś rezyser w Nic śmiesznego: "nie nakręcimy tego dzisiaj", czyt. marne moje szanse na dobrnięcie do SSO w tym roku. W między czasie urodziła się jeszcze zmiana bramy garażowej 525cm na dwie mniejsze po 250cm. Niedawno ktoś poradził, aby pójść amerykańskim stylem i nie robić ogrodzenia z bramą wjazdową od "frontu", tylko ogrodzić bezpośrednio do garażu co wyeliminuje konieczność kupowania i obsługi bramy, ale także zwiększy miejsce na parkowanie. Zastanawiam się więc mocno nad takim rozwiązaniem, szczególnie, że mam ostatnią działkę na ulicy i nikt mi tam nie wpadnie przez przypadek. Jedyne co, to boję się o dzikie albo sąsiedzkie psy, które mogą mi szczać po elewacji... Ktoś ma jakieś przemyślenia na ten temat?

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Jak będą  twoje auta wyprowadzać z garażu to brama nie zaskrzypi..... Spij spokojnie jak auta kradną ... po co Tobie podwójny stres...  nr 1. utrata auta ..nr 2 skrzypienie bramy...

----------


## moniss

> Jak będą  twoje auta wyprowadzać z garażu to brama nie zaskrzypi..... Spij spokojnie jak auta kradną ... po co Tobie podwójny stres...  nr 1. utrata auta ..nr 2 skrzypienie bramy...


Musiałby mieć takie auto, dla którego warto się się bardziej narażać i włamywać do garażu. A przecież łatwiej jest "sprzątnąć" auto z parkingu pod blokiem czy z ulicy.

*Myjk*, jeśli to ostatni dom i ulica się kończy, to po co psy miałyby zostawiać swoje _wizytówki_ na Twojej elewacji? Chyba, że masz w domu sukę i do niej byłyby wizyty i te _wizytówki_  :big grin:

----------


## Myjk

> Jak będą  twoje auta wyprowadzać z garażu to brama nie zaskrzypi..... Spij spokojnie jak auta kradną ... po co Tobie podwójny stres...  nr 1. utrata auta ..nr 2 skrzypienie bramy...


Jak mi będą auta wyprowadzać z garażu, to zadbają z pewnością o to, żeby mnie szlifierka kątowa rżnąca stal nie obudziła. Nie wspomnę o tym, że brama suwana nie skrzypi, a nawet jak skrzypi, to się ją smaruje...

----------


## Myjk

> Musiałby mieć takie auto, dla którego warto się się bardziej narażać i włamywać do garażu. A przecież łatwiej jest "sprzątnąć" auto z parkingu pod blokiem czy z ulicy.


Też prawda, aczkolwiek szwagrowi prawie wyprowadzili auto (ale to dlatego, że po pierwsze drzwi garaż-dom zostawił otwarte, klucze do auta i dokumenty zostawił na blacie w kuchni), ale właśnie nie zadbali o sen domowników (jakieś lokalne garażowe złodziejaszki to były i chcieli skorzystać z prezentu szwagra) i szwagrowa się obudziła (spała akurat w salonie, bo była chora) zastając jednego ze złodziejaszków w przedpokoju "pakującego" TV w jej szalik (?)... i złodzieje musieli pryskać porzucając fanty. Ale znajomych żony uśpili, wleźli do domu, znaleźli kluczyki do aut, dokumenty, piloty do bram  i wyprowadzili z garażu dwa auta. Brama by nie pomogła choćby trzeszczała jak najęta... Dlatego brama jako zabezpieczenie to dla mnie żaden argument. Pomijam oczywiście posiadane ubezpieczenie na wypadek kradzieży.




> *Myjk*, jeśli to ostatni dom i ulica się kończy, to po co psy miałyby zostawiać swoje _wizytówki_ na Twojej elewacji? Chyba, że masz w domu sukę i do niej byłyby wizyty i te _wizytówki_


Nie mam zwierzaków, ale wiadomo jak to jest. Latają i szczają znacząc teren.

----------


## elpapiotr

> Pod krokwiami, nie na krokwiach 
> A że napisałam "między krokwiami", to skrót myślowy, który zawiera w sobie taką w obecnych czasach oczywistość, jak ścisłe powiązanie ocieplenia pomiędzy krokwiami z kilkoma centymetrami także pod nimi  I o ilość tych centymetrów chodzi.
>  Jeśli inwestor jest nieświadomy, to firmy piankujące zrobią jak uważają. A często uważają, że 2 cm pod krokwiami to "świat z głową", bo "przecież drewno jest bardzo ciepłe i dobrze izoluje" (autentyczna wypowiedź pana od pianek, z tamtegorocznych targów budownictwa w BB).
> 
> P.S.
> No i chciałam jeszcze napisać, że podoba mi się kształt Twojego domu.


Tak to mniej więcej wygląda :

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

U Mnie w poniedziałek kończymy dach.
Mam pytanie o ocieplenie poddasza. W projekcie 20 cm między krokwie i 10 cm na krokwie.

Chce trochę powiększyć poddasze i zmniejszyć ilość ocieplenia.

CO proponujecie:
- 20 cm między krokwie i 5 cm na krokwie ale lepszej współczynnikowo wełny, na to płyta KG
- 20 cm między krokwie, na to płyty PIR 3-5 cm i na to płyta KG

Drugie pytanie, mam ścianę 25 cm, murłatę 15 cm i 5 cm luzu. Czy jest sens tutaj obmurować murłatę na 3-4 cm i otynkować czy kleić płytę KG do ścianki kolankowej. Obawiam się pęknięć na tej części i skłaniam się do płyt. CO proponujecie?

----------


## mother_nature

> Nie mam zwierzaków, ale wiadomo jak to jest. Latają i szczają znacząc teren.


Nie wiem jak dokładnie chcesz ten garaż wpasować w granice działki, ale jeśli przy ścianie miałbyś trochę miejsca, to można posadzić coś kolczastego, np. berberys i na niego pies nie podniesie nogi  :wink:

----------


## TsunamiM

Marcin34, a jakiej masz grubości krokwie? Bo standardowe zazwyczaj mają mniej niż 20 cm i wtedy Ci wełna 20 między krokwie nie wejdzie, szczególnie, że musisz zostawić przerwę dylatacyjną.
U mnie jest np. 18 cm szerokości krokwi, także ocieplanie wełną mogłoby być 2x po 15 cm (między i pod krokwiami).

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Krokwie 20 cm, dać 18 Cm wełny i na krokwie:
a) 10 cm wełny
b) 5-6 cm płyty PUR
na krokwie?

----------


## TsunamiM

Decyzje...  :smile:  Najlepiej sobie policz ile Cię to będzie kosztowało i zdecyduj, ponoć przy membranie nie trzeba zostawiać tej przerwy na wentylację. U nas jest.
płyty są ok, ale koszty rosną, więc wszystko zależy od zasobności portfela.

----------


## ggdh

Mamy stan zero - całkiem nieźle biorąc pod uwagę, że działkę kupiliśmy w lipcu  :cool:

----------


## LukasDoUrden

My na ten rok budowę zakończyliśmy. Dach już jest zrobiony na gotowo, a reszta do wiosny poczeka. Muszę tylko zabezpieczyć otwory drzwiowe i okienne na zimę, bo okien nie zakładam i będziemy czekać do wiosny  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

Łukaszu, piękny dom!  :smile: 
Nasz dach wymaga jeszcze trochę pracy.
Otwory na świat też zostaną zabezpieczone, ale planujemy zakup i montaż okien zimą/wczesną wiosną.

----------


## LukasDoUrden

Dziękuje  :smile: 
Wasz domek też jest super i już niedługo czapka będzie na zimę gotowa  :wink:  U mnie w zasadzie zostało do dołożenia jeszcze 75 sztuk dachówki bo zwyczajnie brakło, ale teraz czekamy na dostawę no i to ponoć robota na 2 godzinki i po sprawie  :smile: 

Z oknami to jeszcze się zastanówcie. Ja też planuje je kupić zimą (bo może taniej wyjdzie) ale montaż chcę robić dopiero po tynkach. Przy tynkowaniu trzeba dobrze okna zabezpieczyć bo łatwo je uszkodzić, zabrudzić. A tak wstawię je dopiero po najgorszych pracach  :smile:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Przed tynkami musisz zrobic elektrykę i wod-kan (w ścianach), Jak będziesz to robił bez okien to po pierwsze ryzyko kradzieży instalacji a po drugie ekipy mogą się nie zgodzić wykonywać te prace w okresie ujemnych/niskich temperatur

----------


## LukasDoUrden

Ale ja przez zimę nie chcę tego robić  :smile:  Niech ściany na spokojnie wyschną, instalację będą wiosną, zaraz po nich tynki i okna. Wiec będzie już ciepło  :wink: 

A co do kradzieży . Wokół sama rodzina praktycznie i jak do tej pory mimo braku ogrodzenia, odpukać nic nie zginęło , a zdarzyło mi się zostawiać już narzędzia. A wczesną wiosną planuje ogrodzić teren więc myślę że nie będzie tak źle. Zresztą w pogotowiu mam stare okna które mogę tymczasowo osadzić w razie czego, ale wydaje mi się że nie będzie to konieczne.

----------


## gawel

Jeżeli działka jest bezpieczna to bym zostawił niech hula wiatr. Szkoda sobie głowę zawracać. Mozna pochować wartościowe przedmioty ewentualnie

----------


## Satyruss

Cześć wszystkim, tylko się przywitam.

Budowa zaczęta 29.04.2016. Obecnie wygląda jak na zdjęciu poniżej: 


Niestety Panowie od dachu się nie popisali i dostali reklamację na przeciek w okolicy komina.

Na chwilę obecną rozglądamy się za oknami. Chcemy wstawić przed zimą, aby podłubać przy prądzie odrobinę i może tynki zrobić.

----------


## MisiekNS

Witam,
Plan był taki, żeby czekać z oknami do wiosny ale mam ciśnienie żeby działać już teraz...wiecie jak to jest. 
Trzymać się planu i powstrzymać zapał czy wstawiać okna i działać przez zimę? 
Stan surowy otwarty od kwietnia.

----------


## mother_nature

SSO masz od kwietnia a dopiero teraz ciśnienia dostałeś?

----------


## Busters

Pewnie nagly zastrzyk gotowki spowodowal to cisnienie  :big grin:

----------


## MisiekNS

*Mother_nature*  Ciśnienie miałem od dawna ale skutecznie je zwalczałem...teraz mam kryzys.

I nie chodzi o gotówkę  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

Na okna trzeba czekać około 4 tyg. - robi się z tego czekania druga połowa listopada. A w grudniu zaczynają się promocje i ceny okien są niższe. Więc może jednak poczekaj? Wstawisz i tak w zimie i możesz dłubać przy instalacjach  :smile:

----------


## Bejaro

> Na okna trzeba czekać około 4 tyg. - robi się z tego czekania druga połowa listopada. A w grudniu zaczynają się promocje i ceny okien są niższe. Więc może jednak poczekaj? Wstawisz i tak w zimie i możesz dłubać przy instalacjach


Z moich doświadczeń wynika że najlepsze ceny to końcówka listopada sama tak zamawiałam z zimowej promocji,a HSy raczej dłużej niż 4 tygodnie,ale racja może warto zaczekać.

Oprócz elektryki i instalacji wodnej raczej nic nie zrobisz tynki i tak na wiosnę...

----------


## MisiekNS

Dzięki! tego mi było trzeba  :smile:  

A z tymi oknami to już różne opinie słyszałem. Sami przedstawiciele od okien mówią, że nie zawsze jest taniej. Na szczęście mam oferty z połowy roku to sobie porównam i zobaczymy czy to mit czy prawda. 

Są jakieś przeciwwskazania do montażu okien w zimie? Jeśli ich nie zamotuję, to czy warto zabezpieczać otwory okienne dechami albo w jakiś inny sposób? Śnieg może w jakiś sposób zaszkodzić chudziakowi albo zniszczyć ytong?

----------


## Niechaj

*Miśku* rozumiem ciśnienie, mieliśmy w tym roku poprzestać na SSZ, ale zaczęło się nam spieszyć do zmiany miejsca zamieszkania i ciśniemy ile się da :wink:  Okna wycenianie zeszłej zimy i teraz późnym latem wyszły właściwie tak samo, różnica może 200zł na kilkunastu sztukach. Niestety w NS i u mnie zima przychodzi wcześniej niż np w Krakowie, ale w planie mamy tynki w listopadzie - w piwnicy i na parterze. Poddasze odpuszczamy do wiosny, ze względu na ocieplenie stropów i drewno na skosach, które mogłoby ucierpieć od takiej ilości wilgoci na raz.
Wolelibyśmy uniknąć wszystkich tynków wiosną, bo zeszłoroczna wiosna była u nas bardziej zimowa niż okres od listopada do stycznia :/ No i tynk wiosną = wykończeniówka raczej późnym latem, a późnym latem to ja chcę już być u siebie  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

*MisiekNS* ​kiedyś jak interesowałam się ytongami to czytałam, że nie powinny być narażone na wodę, bo mogą kruszeć... ja bym dla bezpieczeństwa zabiła okna deskami. Bałabym się, a dom jest na lata  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

Zabij deskami albo chociaż mocną folią. Tak jak pisze Liliputek, ytong nie powinien moknąć, my jeszcze chcemy uniknąć zalewania chudziaka, pod którym mamy folię. Kropla drąży skałę, po co ryzykować.

----------


## MisiekNS

Zrobię tak jak mówicie. Tylko, że moknąć i tak będzie na ścianach bo przecież elewacji nie robię...

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Ytong jak każdy beton komórkowy źle znosi wodę, ale tutaj raczej chodzi o duże ilości wody. Zabicie okien na to nie pomoże. Jeśli masz sciany zewnętrzne z ytonga, to i tak od zewnątrz będzie narażony na śnieg. Zadbaj tylko aby gdzieś z dachu nie sciekało na ścianę, bo to już może być mocno szkodliwe.
Ja odpuszczam zabezpieczanie okien, bo to daje mało korzyści, generuje koszty, a i tak najważniejsze jest aby budynek był przewiewny. Z tego ostatniego powodu napewno zrezygnuj z zabezpieczania otworów folia, jeśli już to deskami, pomiędzy którymi będzie przewiew.
Tyle z mojego zdania na podstawie wiedzy, która z różnych miejsc zdobyłem, ale wyrocznią nie jestem  :wink:  

A u mnie właśnie zaczęli zakładanie pokrycia dachu, za około 3 tygodnie koniec prac na ten rok  :Smile:

----------


## Darkat

> Ytong jak każdy beton komórkowy źle znosi wodę, ale tutaj raczej chodzi o duże ilości wody. Zabicie okien na to nie pomoże. Jeśli masz sciany zewnętrzne z ytonga, to i tak od zewnątrz będzie narażony na śnieg. Zadbaj tylko aby gdzieś z dachu nie sciekało na ścianę, bo to już może być mocno szkodliwe.
> Ja odpuszczam zabezpieczanie okien, bo to daje mało korzyści, generuje koszty, a i tak najważniejsze jest aby budynek był przewiewny. Z tego ostatniego powodu napewno zrezygnuj z zabezpieczania otworów folia, jeśli już to deskami, pomiędzy którymi będzie przewiew.
> Tyle z mojego zdania na podstawie wiedzy, która z różnych miejsc zdobyłem, ale wyrocznią nie jestem  
> 
> A u mnie właśnie zaczęli zakładanie pokrycia dachu, za około 3 tygodnie koniec prac na ten rok


Ja też się zastanawiałem. Dać okna przed zimą czy nie. Najpierw chciałem, potem nie. Ostatecznie będą, nawet szkoda że z początkiem grudnia, ale cieszę się że będą. Piankę zabezpieczam taśmami EPDM. Co do rabatów. Ja mogłem mieć rabat na dobre okna już we wrześniu. Teraz wziąłem jeszcze lepszy rabat na inne okna. Nie wiem czy okna stanieją jeszcze. Na pewno do grudnia jest taka szansa. 
Ale dzięki temu, że zamówiłem teraz będę mógł w dobrych warunkach robić przez zimę, oraz zrobić zakupy grudniowe na inne rzeczy. Zazwyczaj z nowym rokiem ceny rosną (nowe cenniki ) a do tego dochodzą inne rzeczy które mnie martwią. Ale o tym cicho sza.

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Co do cen okien. Doszły mnie jakieś słuchy, że niedługo mają podrozec szyby i okucia. Jeśli to prawda, to nie ma co długo czekać z zamawianiem.

----------


## MisiekNS

A pewnie...straszcie mnie jeszcze, że okna pójdą w górę! Czy to tylko taka forma mobilizacji do szybkiego działania... :smile:

----------


## rafalcn

eee tam, to wszystko to loteria.. rabaty rabatami,a cena cenami...  najwazniejsze jest to ,ze jak ktos juz wstawi te okna, to zmotywuje go to do kolejnych prac, i kolejna rzecz kazdy chce sie jak najszybciej wprowadzic do nowego domu, i chcialby cały ten "bajzel" budowlany miec za soba. Ja wybrałem krisspol fen85, ładne, dobre parametry i cena taka jaka załozylem wiec nie narzekam,  okna mam mieć w 44 tygodniu roku, jedynie hs-y maja byc tydzien pozniej, w sumie dach się już powoli kończy, zbiornik na deszczówke zakopny(żona będzie miała do podlewania swoich "chwastów")i generalnie odpukać oczywiscie z kazdej strony jestem zadowolony z dotychczasowych prac jak i firmy budowlanej. Ekipa dostała na poczatku hurtownie gdzie ma kupować materiały, wszystko działo się płynnie, hurtownai mnie na bierzaco informowała co ekipa bierze, balem sie ze bedzie gorzej, zrezsta to co ludzie niektorzy tu opisuja czy znajomi mi opowiadaja , wydaje sie mi niemozliwe...wiadomo jakies komplikacje sie pojawiały, ale nie bylo w tym jakiegos duzego zaniedbania ze strony ekipy...jedyna rzecz, ktora mnie teraz boli,to ze do konca nie wyrownam terenu,bo juz sie za mokro zrobilo,jak juz bobcat na gąsienicach zakopuje,to stwiedziłem,ze nic na siłe, poczekam do wiosny na finalne rownanie,a mysallem,czy moze nie uda mi sie ogarnac jeszcze ogrodzenia dzialki w tym roku, po oknach od razu wchodzi elektryk, wodkan i firma od alarmów,a pozniej się zobaczy co będize z pogodą.

----------


## ewcia12345

dolaczam do dyskusji ja porosilam o wycene z MS wiecej  iz okna evolution 82 zastanawiam sie czy ktos ma te okna jestem z gdanska .Moge powiedziec jaka cena dostalam ze 19 okien z drutex okolo 30 tys nie bylo zadnych promocji i veka tez okolo 30 tys

----------


## mother_nature

Zdecydowałam się poprosić o wyceny, mam już 2 i w obu są już spore promocje uwzględnione. Tak że nie wiem czy to nie jakaś ściema z tymi promocjami jest.
Na  7 okien, w tym jedno tarasowe 3-skrzydłowe U-R, po promocjach zaproponowano mi ceny około 15 i 18 tys. zł.

----------


## rafalcn

JA za 11 okien, w tym dwa hsy jedne 335x240 drugie 260x240, dwoje drzwi tarasowych wszystko z ciepłymi parapetami i montażem 33k, u paru producentów podobne ceny pomiędzy 33k, a 35k, pytałem o ceny w zimie 2015 i bardzo zblizone oferty otrzymywałem...

----------


## Liliputek

> Zdecydowałam się poprosić o wyceny, mam już 2 i w obu są już spore promocje uwzględnione. Tak że nie wiem czy to nie jakaś ściema z tymi promocjami jest.
> Na  7 okien, w tym jedno tarasowe 3-skrzydłowe U-R, po promocjach zaproponowano mi ceny około 15 i 18 tys. zł.


My za 9 okien, w tym jedno duze szklenie 2,2 m plus U-R okno 2,5m zapłaciliśmy 13 188 zł..  :smile:  aaa jedno okno to fix, 4 drzwi są balkonowe. Okna 3-szybowe.

Ale dla porownania... w Krakowie do mieszkania, 2x balkonowe plus 6 okien zapłacilismy w styczniu na promocji 9000... okna zwykłe, dwuszybowe,  najtańsze... Mówiono nam, że w listopadzie najtańsze  :smile:

----------


## MisiekNS

Czyli wychodzi na to, że to zwykły marketing i wiele różnicy nie ma między promocjami ,,zimowymi'' a zwykłymi rabatami, które można uzyskać po sprytnej gadce.

----------


## Liliputek

Chyba nie ma za dużej... ale trudno mi porównać, bo ja nie dawałam do wyceny tych samych okien w różnych porach roku  :smile:

----------


## nuxe

Witam wszystkich,
To my także zgłaszamy się do BOCIANKÓW - rozpoczęliśmy budowę *16 sierpnia 2016*. 
Planowaliśmy ruszyć wcześniej, ale były problemy z architektem, z pozwoleniem na budowę, a później długo szukaliśmy wykonawcy. Ale nie ma tego złego... - opóźnienie wykorzystaliśmy na dopieszczenie projektu i dokumentacji - dzięki temu nie musimy wprowadzać zmian i ulepszeń podczas budowania.
No i na 4 dni przed startem budowy urodził się nam synuś  :smile: . Maluszek trochę się pośpieszył - widocznie dzidziusiowi zależało, żeby pomagać tatusiowi na budowie.

Mamy projekt indywidualny - dom piętrowy na płycie fundamentowej, powierzchnia użytkowa *181 m2* (w tym garaż 18m2 + kotłownia 3,4m2). 
Budujemy pod nadzorem pani archeolog - na szczęście na naszej działce żadnych skarbów nie było.
Dziś wykonawca zalewa strop nad piętrem. W tym roku chcemy jeszcze zrobić dach (pełne deskowanie i dachówka).
Okna, instalacje, elewacja i pozostałe prace ruszą na wiosnę.

----------


## Myjk

To koło mnie.  :wink:  Podobny dom do mojego będzie (180m2 mieszkalnej + trochę więcej garażu i pom. technicznych), aczkolwiek bez płyty -- w związku z tym dla porównania, jakie parametry materiałów/ocieplenia/okien przyjęliście i jakie wyszło obciążenie cieplne domu i w rezultacie czym będzie grzane?

----------


## Busters

Odnosnie okien, jak dla mnie te zimowe promocje to troche sciema. Zamawialem 1.5miesiaca temu.
U mnie 9 okien w tym 2 tarasowe po 4m szerokosci (2x otwierane drzwi+fix) 13800netto z montazem.
Montaz powinienem miec do 2 tygodni wiec jakby ktos z okolic Krakowa chcial namiar na fajna firme to pisac na priv.
Firma z polecenia i jak na razie wszystko ok.

Brama hormanna od lipca podrozala o 7%

----------


## nuxe

*Myjk*, u nas - poza płytą fundamentową - wszystkie rozwiązania są tradycyjne, czy wręcz jak twierdzą inni - przestarzałe. 
A więc mamy: pustaki ceramiczne Porotherm, o grubości 25 cm, ocieplone wełną mineralną (0,036W/m2K) o grubości 15 cm, do tego wentylacja grawitacyjna, kondensacyjny kocioł gazowy o mocy 16-24kW (chyba VC 146 . 5-5 firmy Vaillant), zasobnik ciepłej wody użytkowej. Okna drewniane białe (właśnie jesteśmy na etapie wybierania). Kubatura budynku: 950 m3.
Sumaryczne roczne jednostkowe zapotrzebowanie na energię pierwotną: 114,15 kWh/(m2rok)

----------


## Myjk

:jaw drop:

----------


## imrahil

> 


ale to z CWU. generalnie prawo zezwala na 120 kWh/m2, od przyszłego roku chyba 95, a od 2021- 70 kWh/m2

----------


## Myjk

> ale to z CWU. generalnie prawo zezwala na 120 kWh/m2, od przyszłego roku chyba 95, a od 2021- 70 kWh/m2


Ja wiem. Ale mnie wyszło, że obecnie jest najkorzystniej zrobić coś w okolicach właśnie ~70. Dlatego się dziwię.  :wink:

----------


## MisiekNS

Dobra, okna oknami ale co dalej...wiadomo, że instalacja elektryczna i część hydrauliki jest spokojnie do wykonania w zimie. Chyba nie ma też przeciwwskazań do zamontowania wentylacji mechanicznej. Ale co z tynkami, podłogówką, całą hydrauliką i wylewkami w zimie jeśli dom będzie nieocieplony i (teoretycznie) nieogrzewany? Co z wygrzewaniem wylewek żeby za parę miesięcy ruszyć z płytkami? Czy wentylacja mechaniczna może pomóc w osuszaniu? Się zachciało przyśpieszać zamiast działać tak jak było w planach...

----------


## Arturo72

Post usunięty z powodu naruszenia regulaminu forum.

----------


## ewcia12345

co to jest WG?

----------


## mother_nature

> co to jest WG?


Wentylacja grawitacyjna.

----------


## Niechaj

> Post usunięty z powodu naruszenia regulaminu


lepiej nie mieć rozumu niż manier  :mad:

----------


## Liliputek

> lepiej nie mieć rozumu niż manier


dokładnie....


*Arturo72* lubisz być wyzywany jeśli wg kogoś robisz coś niekoniecznie mądrego? albo coś, co komuś się nie podoba...? Wątpię. Jak ktoś chce wełnę to niech daje, przecież jest używana, a Twoje sposoby nie są jedynymi słusznymi...

----------


## nuxe

Oj, gorąco się tu zrobiło. 
Szybko odpowiadam - dlaczego wybraliśmy wełnę?: *bo tak nam się podobało*. I już. 
Teraz jest przymus używania styropianu, a my nie lubimy przymusu.
Wentylacja grawitacyjna też jest na przekór innym. 
Nasz dom, nasz wybór. A za jakieś 10 - 20 lat okaże się kto miał rację.

A tymczasem dobrej pogody do budowania nam wszystkim życzę.

----------


## rafalcn

Arturo72 Ty trolluuu! ciekawe czy jak np jedziesz sobie autem i widzisz jakaś budowę, to zatrzymujesz się, podchodzisz do właściciela i wrzucasz w niego swoje płytkie teksty?? chyba nie,bo na dzień dobry byś dostał w pape i skończyło by się wychylanie.... ale tu mamy przeciez intenety :smile:  a skoro irytuje Cie budowlana niewiedza inwestorów to po prostu nie wchodź tu i nie obrażaj innych i skumaj ,ze nie każdy jest alfa i omegą z budownictwa,a po drugie, każdy robi jak uważa za słuszne!  Może szło by to wytłumaczyć grzeczniej i z logicznymi argumentami?

----------


## nuxe

Każde rozwiązanie - czy to styropian czy wełna ma swoje plusy i minusy. 
Uważam, że nie można brać pod uwagę tylko aspektu ekonomicznego. 
Oboje z mężem zawodowo mamy do czynienia z inwestycjami budowlanymi (przemysł) więc swoje decyzje w sprawie materiałów i rozwiązań przy budowie domu podjęliśmy świadomie.

Warto czasem rozważyć "wartość dodaną" zastosowania styropianu czy też wentylacji mechanicznej w perspektywie kilku lub kilkudziesięciu lat.
Szczególnie w kontekście *wpływu na zdrowie człowieka*. Wiem, że taki aspekt nie jest popularny - szczególnie na forum budowlanym  :wink: . Przecież ostatecznie nie wiemy czy i jaki wpływ na zdrowie może mieć danie rozwiązanie. 
Jednak już dziś wiadomo, że w globalnym ujęciu wentylacja mechaniczna ma negatywny wpływ na osoby z alergią (no chyba, że ktoś zakłada, że nigdy nie będzie opuszczał domu). 
Jeśli nie można być pewnym braku szkodliwości danego produktu, to trzeba kierować się intuicją i subiektywnymi odczuciami. 
Wolimy więc mieć mniejszy komfort termiczny ale za to zdrowsze dzieci.

----------


## Myjk

> dokładnie....
> *Arturo72* lubisz być wyzywany jeśli wg kogoś robisz coś niekoniecznie mądrego? albo coś, co komuś się nie podoba...? Wątpię. Jak ktoś chce wełnę to niech daje, przecież jest używana, a Twoje sposoby nie są jedynymi słusznymi...


Arturo jak zwykle w formie.  :big tongue:  Jednak pytania pozostają zasadne, ponieważ z moich skromnych obserwacji przy budowie domu w znacznym stopniu płaci się za robociznę -- szczególnie przy ociepleniu zwiększenie ilości materiału nie stanowi kluczowych kosztów, a może korzystnie wpłynąć na późniejsze koszty ogrzewania. Przymusu stosowania styropianu nie ma, co nie zmienia faktu, że jest to najlepsze obecnie wyjście do ocieplenia domu murowanego. Wata na elewacji z przekory to rzeczywiście dosyć... nietypowe podejście.




> Każde rozwiązanie - czy to styropian czy wełna ma swoje plusy i minusy.


Wg mnie styro łatwiej ogarnąć przy robocie, a ponieważ jest na ZEWNĄTRZ, to nie ma znaczenia czego się używa do ocieplenia.




> Uważam, że nie można brać pod uwagę tylko aspektu ekonomicznego.


Zgoda, dlatego ja chcę WM za wszelką cenę.




> Oboje z mężem zawodowo mamy do czynienia z inwestycjami budowlanymi (przemysł) więc swoje decyzje w sprawie materiałów i rozwiązań przy budowie domu podjęliśmy świadomie.


Przemysł "trochę" różni się od budownictwa mieszkalnego.




> Warto czasem rozważyć "wartość dodaną" zastosowania styropianu czy też wentylacji mechanicznej w perspektywie kilku lub kilkudziesięciu lat. Szczególnie w kontekście *wpływu na zdrowie człowieka*. Wiem, że taki aspekt nie jest popularny - szczególnie na forum budowlanym . Przecież ostatecznie nie wiemy czy i jaki wpływ na zdrowie może mieć danie rozwiązanie.


Ja biorę ten aspekt pod uwagę, dlatego między innymi decyduję się na niskotemperaturowe ogrzewanie podłogowe zamiast kalafiorów, wentylację mechaniczną dostarczającą zawsze tlenu (a nie jak się akurat spodoba wentylacji grawitacyjnej), filtrującą wstępnie powietrze a także usuwającą nadmiar wilgoci, ale też utrzymywanie jej na stałym poziomie (dzięki uzależnieniu od mechaniki zamiast kaprysów natury).




> Jednak już dziś wiadomo, że w globalnym ujęciu wentylacja mechaniczna ma negatywny wpływ na osoby z alergią (no chyba, że ktoś zakłada, że nigdy nie będzie opuszczał domu).


Mogę prosić o rozwinięcie tematu? Brzmi to co najmniej dziwnie. Szczególnie co się kryje pod pojęciem *globalne ujęcie* i skąd (już dziś) wiadomo, że ma (i jaki) negatywny wpływ?




> Jeśli nie można być pewnym braku szkodliwości danego produktu, to trzeba kierować się intuicją i subiektywnymi odczuciami. 
> Wolimy więc mieć mniejszy komfort termiczny ale za to zdrowsze dzieci.


...

----------


## nuxe

Kochani dziękuję, że zaangażowaliście się w dyskusję o mojej budowie. Szczerze.
Jak już napisałam, wybraliśmy wełnę, bo wierzymy że dla nas to najlepsze rozwiązanie.
Od początku byliśmy do niej przekonani. 
Później, na etapie tworzenia projektu wyszło, że jesteśmy na nią skazani ze względu na *przepisy p.poż.*.
Otóż mamy wąską działkę (mniej niż 16m szer.). Skorzystaliśmy z możliwości przybliżenia się do granicy ale musieliśmy zastosować materiały niepalne. 
I po sprawie  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Kochani dziękuję, że zaangażowaliście się w dyskusję o mojej budowie. Szczerze.
> Jak już napisałam, wybraliśmy wełnę, bo wierzymy że dla nas to najlepsze rozwiązanie.
> Od początku byliśmy do niej przekonani. 
> Później, na etapie tworzenia projektu wyszło, że jesteśmy na nią skazani ze względu na *przepisy p.poż.*.
> Otóż mamy wąską działkę (mniej niż 16m szer.). Skorzystaliśmy z możliwości przybliżenia się do granicy ale musieliśmy zastosować materiały niepalne. 
> I po sprawie


Ale logicznego wyjaśnienia (wiary nie liczę) dlaczego padło na wybór waty zamiast styro (poza tym, że później się to okazało koniecznością i to argument bezsprzeczny), oraz co jest takiego złego w WM (szczególnie ze wskazaniem na negatywny wpływ dla alergików), już brak. I żeby nie było wątpliwości, ja  nie zamierzam przekonywać kogoś do takiego czy innego wyboru (bo z tym jest jak z tyłkiem, każdy ma swój), ale chętnie poznam argumenty potwierdzające powyższe stwierdzenia -- bo może po prostu pakuję się w coś szkodliwego i chciałbym o tym wiedzieć póki jeszcze coś mogę zmienić.

----------


## asolt

> Jednak już dziś wiadomo, że w globalnym ujęciu wentylacja mechaniczna ma negatywny wpływ na osoby z alergią (no chyba, że ktoś zakłada, że nigdy nie będzie opuszczał domu). 
> Jeśli nie można być pewnym braku szkodliwości danego produktu, to trzeba kierować się intuicją i subiektywnymi odczuciami. 
> Wolimy więc mieć mniejszy komfort termiczny ale za to zdrowsze dzieci.


Jezeli mozna to prosze o naukowe opracowania dotyczące tego negatywnego wpływu, chciałbym zazanaczyc ze nie chodzi o wpływ klimatyzacji centralnej tylko strice o wpływ wm z rekuperacją. Wiedzy nigdy dosyc. Wracając do zdrowia dzieci to osobiscie spotkałem z przypadkiem calkiem odwrotnym czyli inwestor miał 3 synów alergików, kłopot, nerwy rodziców i koszty lekarstw inaczej mówiąc same problemy, mieszkał w bloku, wentylacja oczywiscie grawitacyjna. Po przeprowadzce do nowego domu oczywiscie z wm z rekuperacją dzieci po kilku miesiacach zaczeły zdrowiec a po roku alergia znikneła. Wobec tego zagrozenia alergią przy wm traktuje to ozdrowienie jako cud bo jak inaczej sie do tego odniesc.

----------


## nuxe

Na temat wpływu urządzeń nawilżających i wentylacyjnych, w tym WM na choroby alergiczne układu oddechowego, trzeba poszperać *w prasie medycznej*. Opracowań nie ma dużo, ale jeśli rzeczywiście Cię to interesuje, jestem pewna ze znajdziesz potrzebne informacje.

W skrócie chodzi o to, że pomimo tego, że WM może zapewnić sterylny mikroklimat w domu, to jednak nie da się w 100% wyeliminować negatywnego wpływu alergenów ze środowiska, bo przecież kiedyś trzeba będzie z tego domu wyjść np. do pracy lub szkoły. Naukowcy uważają, że całkowite czasowe odizolowanie od alergenów może powodować nasilenie alergii przy wystąpieniu kontaktu z takim czynnikiem. Inni wskazują też, że prędzej czy później - nawet zachowując właściwą konserwację WM - może zostać ona zasiedlona przez liczne mikroorganizmy, w tym grzyby pleśniowe czy bakterie, które powodują zaburzenia zdrowotne.
Dlatego wcześniej napisałam, że o tym które materiały i rozwiązania są najlepsze w budownictwie dowiemy się pewnie dopiero za 10-20 lat - jak ktoś pokusi się o kompleksowe badania w tym obszarze. Tymczasem niech każdy wybiera co mu tam pasuje.

----------


## Liliputek

ja kiedyś byłam sceptyczna wobec WM w domu... uważałam to za zbytek i coś groźnego (nowe więc groźne  :wink:  ). Ale przy odpowiedniej konserwacji można wyeliminować życie w rurach  :wink:  po przeczytaniu informacji o WM zmieniłam zdanie.
Dla mnie istotnym elementem są filtry, które zatrzymają lepiej pyły niż WG... a w Krakowie, pyły i smog to smutna codzienność. Mimo, że działkę mamy na wzgórzu, wygwizdowie i powietrze jest duzo lepsze, to wolę jeszcze je filtrować  :wink:  ograniczę je chociaż nie wyeliminuję. 

Nie chodzi o to by kogokolwiek przekonywać, bo każdy ma prawo robić jak chce  :smile:  po to są różne rozwiązania. Ale uważam za krzywdzące pisanie, że WM ma na tyle istotny wplyw na choroby układu oddechowego by jej nie robić. Nikt nie siedzi w domu 24h na dobę i tak wychodząc jestesmy narażeni na bakterie, wirusy, czy alergeny więc siłą rzeczy nie odesparujemy się od nich... Nie wiem, może jakby ktoś żył w domu, bez wychodzenia to możnaby się pokusić o analizy...

----------


## asolt

> Na temat wpływu urządzeń nawilżających i wentylacyjnych, w tym WM na choroby alergiczne układu oddechowego, trzeba poszperać *w prasie medycznej*. Opracowań nie ma dużo, ale jeśli rzeczywiście Cię to interesuje, jestem pewna ze znajdziesz potrzebne informacje.


Nie interesuje mnie wpływ urządzen nawilazajacych a tylko samej wm z rekuperacją tylko i wyłacznie. W domowych instalacjach nie stosuje sie albo stsuje sie nizmiernie rzadko nawilzanie razem rekuperatorem. Obawiam sie ze szperanie niewiele pomoze bo takich opracowan praktycznie nie ma.

----------


## moniss

> Nie interesuje mnie wpływ urządzen nawilazajacych a tylko samej wm z rekuperacją tylko i wyłacznie. W domowych instalacjach nie stosuje sie albo stsuje sie nizmiernie rzadko nawilzanie razem rekuperatorem. Obawiam sie ze szperanie niewiele pomoze bo takich opracowan praktycznie nie ma.



 Z przekonaniem  o szkodliwości WM jest obecnie podobnie jak wcześniej ze szkodliwością ogrzewania podłogowego. 
Pamiętam, że na forum często powoływano się na wypowiedzi różnych lekarzy wraz z linkami do odpowiednich artykułów. I prawdę mówiąc, gdy poszperałam, to trudniej jest mi teraz znaleźć coś o szkodiwości WM (zwykle badania dotyczą kilatyzacji czy też jak piszesz nawilżania z WM), niż kiedyś o "szkodliwści" ogrzewania podłogowego (pamiętam wypowiedź pewnego lekarza o szkodliwości podłogówki dla dzieci, które raczkują czy bawią się na podłodze, która była powielana przez wielu w różnych artykułach).


A co do wełny na elewacji, to ostatnio się zastanawiam, czy to nie byłoby lepsze rozwiązanie  ze względu na tłumienie hałasów z zewnątrz. Czy ktoś ma wiedzę, jak dużo lepsze by to było niż styro na elewacji?
I jeszcze jedno o wełnie. Kiedyś też myślałam, że wełna jest niepalna, ale kominkowcy/kominkarze/zduni twierdzą co innego. 
Byłam też przekonana, że gryzonie się w niej nie gnieżdżą, ale też tu na forum przeczytałam kilka razy coś wręcz przeciwnego.

  Ale najbardziej mnie jednak interesuje dźwiękochłonność tego materiału ułożonego na elewacji i przykrytego tynkiem. Obecnie mieszkan w domu ocieplonym styropianem i wydaje mi się, że niektóre dźwięki nie przechodzą przez okna lecz ściany, z takim pogłosem jakby przeszły przez pudło. I czy to wina materiału jakim jest styropian, czy może sposobu jego mocowania/klejenia?

----------


## Arturo72

> Warto czasem rozważyć "wartość dodaną" zastosowania styropianu czy też wentylacji mechanicznej w perspektywie kilku lub kilkudziesięciu lat.Szczególnie w kontekście *wpływu na zdrowie człowieka*. Wiem, że taki aspekt nie jest popularny - szczególnie na forum budowlanym . Przecież ostatecznie nie wiemy czy i jaki wpływ na zdrowie może mieć danie rozwiązanie. Jednak już dziś wiadomo, że w globalnym ujęciu wentylacja mechaniczna ma negatywny wpływ na osoby z alergią (no chyba, że ktoś zakłada, że nigdy nie będzie opuszczał domu). Jeśli nie można być pewnym braku szkodliwości danego produktu, to trzeba kierować się intuicją i subiektywnymi odczuciami. Wolimy więc mieć mniejszy komfort termiczny ale za to zdrowsze dzieci.


U mnie WM z rekuperatorem działa już 4 lata,non stop,to za krótko,żebym już zaczął chorować i żeby mnie bakterie zjadły ?Po jakim czasie zacząć u siebie obserwować negatywne skutki ?Mieszkam tez w szczelnym termosie dookoła(dosłownie) opatulony styropianem.

----------


## nuxe

Uff, dziwny klimat macie tu w tym wątku. 
Zabieram swoją wełnę i idę sobie od Was. Pa

----------


## Myjk

> Uff, dziwny klimat macie tu w tym wątku. 
> Zabieram swoją wełnę i idę sobie od Was. Pa


Pewnie byłoby inaczej, gdyby padły jakieś argumenty podparte faktami, ew. publikacjami -- w zamian za znajdź se pan sam igłę w stogu siana (znaczy prasy, medycznej).

----------


## Liliputek

> Uff, dziwny klimat macie tu w tym wątku. 
> Zabieram swoją wełnę i idę sobie od Was. Pa


Akurat co do wełny to nikt nie miał pytań.
A jak zaczęto dopytywać o dowody na szkodliwość WM (ale nie typu "ktoś gdzieś coś napisał, ale nie powiem gdzie") to jakby pozbierała Pani swoje zabawki z piaskownicy i ucieka, bo nikt nie przyklasnął... a pytania były z ciekawości  :smile: 

*Myjk* projekt gotowy??  :big grin:

----------


## Busters

> Pewnie byłoby inaczej, gdyby padły jakieś argumenty podparte faktami, ew. publikacjami -- w zamian za znajdź se pan sam igłę w stogu siana (znaczy prasy, medycznej).


Tutaj nie da sie napisac argumentow nawet jakby ktos bardzo chcial. Takich bzdur o WM dawno nie czytalem.
Zaloze sie, ze przy tej WG beda okna pasywne U=0.6, a przy tym zamontowane nawiewniki  :big grin:

----------


## Myjk

> *Myjk* projekt gotowy??


Od roku.  :wink:  Się wydrukował już, to postanowiłem pralnie na piętrze wydzielić z łazienki... No i wrócić do jednej dużej bramy w garażu, żeby żona nie płakała, że się lusterka nie mieszczą przy wjeżdżaniu...  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

> No i wrócić do jednej dużej bramy w garażu, żeby żona nie płakała, że się lusterka nie mieszczą przy wjeżdżaniu...


my mamy jedną to mam inny problem! czy jak będzie tam już stało auto to zmieszczę się drugim? bo jakiegoś dziada drugiego trzeba będzie mieć na tej wsi...

A SSO... kiedy?  :smile:

----------


## MisiekNS

I kolejny wątek na forum rozj... Może jakiś mod tu wpadnie bo szkoda.

----------


## autorus

Co do wełny faktycznie nie ma sporu. Trzeba to tylko dobrze wykonać. 
Odnośnie WM to są mity. Ludziom się myli klimatyzacja z wentylacją. 





> Akurat co do wełny to nikt nie miał pytań.
> A jak zaczęto dopytywać o dowody na szkodliwość WM (ale nie typu "ktoś gdzieś coś napisał, ale nie powiem gdzie") to jakby pozbierała Pani swoje zabawki z piaskownicy i ucieka, bo nikt nie przyklasnął... a pytania były z ciekawości 
> 
> *Myjk* projekt gotowy??

----------


## Myjk

> my mamy jedną to mam inny problem! czy jak będzie tam już stało auto to zmieszczę się drugim? bo jakiegoś dziada drugiego trzeba będzie mieć na tej wsi...


Są na to fajne patenty. Można powiesić koraliki vel kotarę.  :wink: 




> A SSO... kiedy?


Łoho-ho-ho.  :wink:  Do kwietnia 2017 muszę wbić łopatę, bo mi się WZy kończą.  :wink:  Także możliwości się kończą. Już chyba się pogodziłem z faktem, że ruszę ostatecznie na wiosnę.  :big tongue:

----------


## autorus

Trzymamy kciuki żeby Ci się udało wbić tą łopatę  :smile:

----------


## łojniewiem

Witajcie, 
ja budowę rozpocząłem w kwietniu, właśnie "zamknąłem" budynek oknami i powoli zabieram się za prace wewnątrz  :wink:  Pozdrawiam forum

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

*łojniewiem* ładny dach. Czy to jest Teviva? 
Właśnie Teviva jest zakładana na moim dachu  :smile:

----------


## łojniewiem

> *łojniewiem* ładny dach. Czy to jest Teviva? 
> Właśnie Teviva jest zakładana na moim dachu


Tak, kolor grafit, z powłoką Cisar. Czasochłonna, bo każdą nierówność widać, ale ja jestem zadowolony z moich fachowców, przyłożyli się solidnie, brawo Oni  :wink:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Czyli mi właśnie dokładnie taką samą kładą. Już dwa tygodnie się bawią, a zdążyli dopiero położyć membranę i połowę łat i kontrłat. Jednak mają doświadczenie z taką dachówką i ten długi czas schodzi im na idealnym poziomowaniu każdej kantówki. 
Liczę na taki efekt jak u Ciebie.

----------


## Liliputek

> Witajcie, 
> ja budowę rozpocząłem w kwietniu, właśnie "zamknąłem" budynek oknami i powoli zabieram się za prace wewnątrz  Pozdrawiam forum



Bardzo ładna dachówka  :smile:  ale to prawda...płaska dachówka ma to do siebie, że jak człowiek podejdzie to widzi każdą nierówność  :wink: 
Nasza ekipa każdą dachówkę 100 razy oglądała i dopasowywała  :wink:  

*Łukasz_Ka* im więcej się przyłożą do łat, tym mniej roboty będą mieli przy układaniu, ja lubię takie podejście  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

*Myjk* koraliki?? muszę pomyśleć  :big grin:  
czyli od wiosny śledzimy Twoją budwę domku idealnego  :big grin:

----------


## xirad

Witam wszystkich,

Budowę rozpoczęliśmy w kwietniu od wyburzenia starego domu, a teraz mamy stan surowy zamknięty i zabieramy się za deweloperkę.

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

*xirad* pochwal się co budujecie  :smile: 

*Liliputek* ja wcale ekipy nie poganiam. W tym roku ich pracę są ostatnie, więc mają czas. Niech się tylko spiszą, bo dach jest wizytówką takiego domu jak mój i musi dobrze wyglądać  :smile: 

Co do budowy Myjka, to myślę, że będzie miał chociaż dobrze przemyślany dom. W moim przypadku, jeszcze nie mam potrzeby zmian w tym co buduję, ale jak dom będzie na ukończeniu to na pewno coś się pojawi.

----------


## Myjk

Jutro papiry jadą do podpisu, czyli w przyszłym tygodniu wylądują w urzędzie. Jeee! Ciekawe ile skuch będzie.  :wink:

----------


## cob_ra

*Myjk* No wkońcu, a idziecie na pozwolenie czy zgłoszenie?

----------


## Myjk

> *Myjk* No wkońcu, a idziecie na pozwolenie czy zgłoszenie?


Hihi, ano w końcu. Tak to jest z rodziną robić istotne rzeczy. Ale jak mówiłem nie raz -- nie ma tego złego... i co się odwlecze...  :big grin:  Chociaż jeszcze czas, to teraz muszę z kolei malutką (z ms) o końcową aranżację pomieszczeń pocisnąć.  :wink: 

Budynek nie działa na okoliczności przyrody, zatem na zgłoszenie. Zresztą nawet i w urzędzie pociskają aby na zgłoszenie robić.

----------


## Liliputek

> Chociaż jeszcze czas, to teraz muszę z kolei malutką (z ms) o końcową aranżację pomieszczeń pocisnąć.


 :Confused:  jaką malutką?  :big grin:

----------


## Myjk

Co się tak dziwisz, też miałaś taką ksywę?   :big grin:  malutka to znajoma z forum Mazdy (z cobrą na tamtejszym forum zaczynaliśmy dyskusję o domu), zajmuje się projektowaniem wnętrz -- a dla mnie robi głównie wizualizacje, ale też sporo ciekawych rozwiązań zaproponowała (np. ostatnio wspomniane niedawno wydzielenie pralni z łazienki).

----------


## Liliputek

*Myjk* nie, bo mój nick to zmyłka, do niskich nie należę  :big grin:  ale napisałeś tak pewnie "malutka", że myślałam, że wszyscy wiedzą o kogo chodzi, tylko nie ja  :big grin:  tez bym chciała kogoś od wizualizacji... ale wszyscy mówili mi taaaaaakie ceny...

----------


## Myjk

> *Myjk* nie, bo mój nick to zmyłka, do niskich nie należę


To wyższy blat w kuchni musisz zrobić.  :wink:  Ja zaplanowałem cokół 20 cm wysokości i do tego cofnięty aby swoimi kajakami weń nie walić stojąc przy blacie (bo pichcić lubię).  :wink: 




> ale napisałeś tak pewnie "malutka", że myślałam, że wszyscy wiedzą o kogo chodzi, tylko nie ja  tez bym chciała kogoś od wizualizacji... ale wszyscy mówili mi taaaaaakie ceny...


Napisałem jako oczywistość, bo pisałem do co_bry, który też malutką zna.  :smile:  Mogę Ci ew. podać namiar -- malutka dopiero zaczyna "na swoim" budując portfolio, wiec z pewnością ceną Cię nie zabije jak inne projektanty.  :big tongue:  Moją wizualizację zdaje się powinnaś widzieć, bo chyba zapodawałem tutaj.

----------


## Liliputek

*Myjk* to poproszę o namiar  :smile:  
Wiesz ile mi projektaci powiedzieli? między 150 a 180 zł za m2...  :eek:  nie mówię, ładnie projektują, ale żal mi tylu pieniędzy...

----------


## Buczi

Co tam się dzieje u Bocianków? Już nastroje zimowe czy jeszcze budowlane? Ja zalewam jutro strop, a dzisiaj spadł pierwszy śnieg  :bash:

----------


## Myjk

> *Myjk* to poproszę o namiar


Pojszło na PW. 




> Wiesz ile mi projektaci powiedzieli? między 150 a 180 zł za m2...  nie mówię, ładnie projektują, ale żal mi tylu pieniędzy...


Ma-sa-kra. Mnie generalnie głównie wizualizacja oraz dogranie szczegółów było potrzebne -- ogólnie wiem czego chcę.   :smile:  




> Co tam się dzieje u Bocianków? Już nastroje zimowe czy jeszcze budowlane? Ja zalewam jutro strop, a dzisiaj spadł pierwszy śnieg


Ano, chyba z rozpoczęcia budowy w tym roku będą nici.  :big tongue:  Swoją drogą szwagier "nie ma czasu na pierdoły" -- przyniósł mi rysunki do składania i całość projektu do numerowania stron. Aż sobie z wrażenia numerator automatyczny (taki stempel w sensie) wczoraj zakupiłem.  :big grin:

----------


## Liliputek

> Swoją drogą szwagier "nie ma czasu na pierdoły" -- przyniósł mi rysunki do składania i całość projektu do numerowania stron. Aż sobie z wrażenia numerator automatyczny (taki stempel w sensie) wczoraj zakupiłem.


hehehe  :big grin: 

*Buczi* ja jestem cwaniak i chciałabym śnieg, ale dom zamknięty... za to rozumiem wnerw, gdy leci śnieg a tu prace mają być prowadzone..  :sad: 

i coś co zapewne znacie, ale uwielbiam  :big grin:  Domek w Krakonoszach
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eumEuK1sD90

----------


## Liliputek

> Mnie generalnie głównie wizualizacja oraz dogranie szczegółów było potrzebne -- ogólnie wiem czego chcę.


No to tak jak ja, potrzebna mi jedynie wizualizacja  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> *Buczi* ja jestem cwaniak i chciałabym śnieg, ale dom zamknięty... za to rozumiem wnerw, gdy leci śnieg a tu prace mają być prowadzone..


Też lubię śnieg. Już się nie mogę doczekać wypadu na narty, z córką narciarką, bez żony, czego chcieć więcej.  :big grin:  Nie lubię śniegu jak muszę na ulicę wyjechać, bo ludzie jeżdżą jak pały.




> i coś co zapewne znacie, ale uwielbiam  Domek w Krakonoszach
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eumEuK1sD90


ROTFL, to mi przypomniało, że muszę odśnieżarkę doprowadzić do użyteczności.  :big grin: 




> No to tak jak ja, potrzebna mi jedynie wizualizacja


To połowa sukcesu niskich kosztów.  :smile:

----------


## jerrry1

Pochwale się - od soboty mieszkam już w swoim domku  :big lol:

----------


## rafalcn

Każdy chyba chce dopiąć jak najwiecej przed atakiem zimy, u mnie wstawili w sobote okna, dekarzą dopracowuja detale przy dachu, czekam jezscze tylko na dwa hsy, i robię prąd z wod-kanem :smile:

----------


## AnnaWiśniewska

Witam, to ja też się do Was zapisuję  :Smile:  
My robimy parterówkę 185 mkw. Projekt indywidualny. Ekipa "górali" robi całość SSO ( materiał plus robocizna) za 316 k. Chyba należę do tych wygodnych. Może bym i sama szukała, ale w kwietniu urodziłam dziecko i za namową architekta zgodziłam się na to, aby ekipa zrobiła wszystko za mnie a ja zajęłam się dzidziusiem. Ogrzewanie będzie gazowe i robimy dodatkowo kominek z płaszczem wodnym. Przeczytałam Waszą całą dyskusję od 1 strony i od razu zaznaczam, że nie chcę PC, gdyż jestem zmarźluchem i obawiam się, że PC nie podoła moim wymaganiom. Najpierw wypróbujemy gaz a potem jak coś się nam odwidzi możemy kupić pompę. Czas pokaże. 
Niestety *Buczi* mam podobnie jak Ty  ::-(:  Umowę podpisaliśmy z ekipą, że kończą do 15 listopada. Od 3 tygodni ni widu ich ni słychu i dachu ni ma jeszcze  ::-(:  Zastanawiam się nad wypowiedzeniem im umowy z ich winy. Jedyny minus jest taki, że kryjemy dach gontem drewnianym i podobno "górale" się na tym najlepiej znają. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Busters

316k, lekko liczac przeplacasz o jakies 150k. Naprawde musisz byc bogata, ciekawe ile z tego dostaje architekt  :smile: 

Odnosnie pompy ciepla to naprawde musisz sie otaczac glupimi ludzmi, ze Ci taki kit wciskaja  :big grin: 
Kominka z plaszczem wodnym tez nie komentuje, juz niejedna dyskusja sie na ten temat toczyla. Ale skoro 316k placisz za sso to jakies drobne sumy 10-20k na duperele na pewno nie stanowia dla Ciebie problemu.


U mnie od dzisiaj SSZ! Moge zakonczyc sezon, jeszcze troche prac wokol domu (przesuwanie rowu melioracyjnego, nawiezienie ziemi i rownanie)

----------


## przemo1

> Pochwale się - od soboty mieszkam już w swoim domku


To gratulacje! Napisz, jak pierwsze wrażenia.

----------


## Wekto

> Przeczytałam Waszą całą dyskusję od 1 strony i od razu zaznaczam, że nie chcę PC, gdyż jestem zmarźluchem i obawiam się, że PC nie podoła moim wymaganiom.


Kilka dni temu mieliśmy 30 stopni w całym domu. Dodatkowe wygrzewanie posadzki przed położeniem drewna. Powierzchnię masz w mojej stopce. To opędziła 1 PC. Całość podłogówka. To tak odnośnie temperatur jakie można uzyskać jeśli jest taka potrzeba.

----------


## Myjk

Gaz i jeszcze do tego kominek z płaszczem. Eh. poważnie, ludzie to jednak bogaci są. Zazdroszczę.

----------


## jerrry1

> To gratulacje! Napisz, jak pierwsze wrażenia.


Dzięki.
Pierwsze wrażenia jak najbardziej pozytywne, tylko tak dziwnie się czujemy - nieswojo  :tongue: 
Jeszcze nie wszystko wypakowane, ciężko coś znaleźć.
Żona bała się spać pierwszej nocy.
Z dnia na dzień oswajamy się z domkiem  :smile:

----------


## AnnaWiśniewska

> Kilka dni temu mieliśmy 30 stopni w całym domu. Dodatkowe wygrzewanie posadzki przed położeniem drewna. Powierzchnię masz w mojej stopce. To opędziła 1 PC. Całość podłogówka. To tak odnośnie temperatur jakie można uzyskać jeśli jest taka potrzeba.


Jaką masz PC? Ile za nią zapłaciłeś? I dlaczego grzałeś aż do 30 stopni w domu? Tylu stopni to nawet  ja nie potrzebuję he he.  Ja dostałam jakieś oferty, ale zapłacić za coś 50 k i nie mieć pewności, że zda egzamin to dla mnie trochę ryzykowne. Moja przyjaciółka była ostatnio u szwagra, który ma PC i stwierdziła, iż w domu było 22 stopnie a ona tam przemarzła. Już od kilku osób to słyszałam, więc chyba coś w tym jest. Ponadto wcześniej czytałam twierdzenia, iż podłogówka nie szkodzi zdrowie, nie wiem pewnie nie szkodzi, ale np. mój rodzony brat jak jest na podłogówce to mu się od razu słabo robi. *Busters* i to nie jest kit. 
*Busters* a na jakiej podstawie to wyliczyłeś? Sam dach u nas kosztuje 150 k, więc ciekawi mnie jakie poczyniłeś wyliczenia, iż stwierdzasz, że tyle przepłacam.Gratuluję SSZ  :Smile:  
*Myjk* jedni robią kominek z płaszczem wodnym a drudzy basen. Kto co lubi  :Smile:

----------


## Iscra

Jak masz na podłogówce 30 stopni zasilania to nic dziwnego, że słabo się robi, nogi puchną i tego typu przypadki. W dobrze dobranej podłogówce odczucie podłogi jest takie, że jest ona... "niezimna". Wiem, bo mam - w pracy i częściowo w mieszkaniu. 

Na forum w okolicy Zgorzelca (zimno tam mają, przypominam!) mieszka Pusia. Ma dziennik budowy. Powietrzną pompą ciepła ogrzewała dom już 2 sezony i nawet grzałka elektryczna jej się nie załączyła. A mówią, że powietrzna PC to słabizna i nie na nasz klimat...  :wink:  Warunek, żeby PC działała dobrze (zresztą - jakiekolwiek ogrzewanie  :big grin: ) jest prosty: dom musi być dobrze ocieplony i jak najszczelniejszy. Najlepiej z wentylacją mechaniczną.

Powietrzne pompy ciepła nie kosztują 50k. Musiałaś mieć wycenę na jakąś pieruńsko wypasioną gruntówkę z kilkoma odwiertami...

----------


## AnnaWiśniewska

> Jak masz na podłogówce 30 stopni zasilania to nic dziwnego, że słabo się robi, nogi puchną i tego typu przypadki. W dobrze dobranej podłogówce odczucie podłogi jest takie, że jest ona... "niezimna". Wiem, bo mam - w pracy i częściowo w mieszkaniu. 
> 
> Na forum w okolicy Zgorzelca (zimno tam mają, przypominam!) mieszka Pusia. Ma dziennik budowy. Powietrzną pompą ciepła ogrzewała dom już 2 sezony i nawet grzałka elektryczna jej się nie załączyła. A mówią, że powietrzna PC to słabizna i nie na nasz klimat...  Warunek, żeby PC działała dobrze (zresztą - jakiekolwiek ogrzewanie ) jest prosty: dom musi być dobrze ocieplony i jak najszczelniejszy. Najlepiej z wentylacją mechaniczną.
> 
> Powietrzne pompy ciepła nie kosztują 50k. Musiałaś mieć wycenę na jakąś pieruńsko wypasioną gruntówkę z kilkoma odwiertami...


Wycenę miałam na Mitsubishi Electric powietrze-woda, dokładne wyliczenie to 45 888 k netto;rekuperację nam wyliczyli na 23 k netto. Zaczynam się zastanawiać czy nie krzyczą mi wyższych cen po obejrzeniu naszego domu i projektu  ::-(:   Dziękuję Ci za dobre rady i przykro mi, że nie wyszedł na razie Wam Wasz Dworek wśród pól, trzymam kciuki, żebyście jednak kiedyś go wybudowali, bo Twój projekt to mistrzostwo świata  :Smile:  P.S. Nie pamiętam już, ale to chyba Ty mi kiedyś napisałaś widząc zdjęcie projektu domku, że ganek jest ciut za mały. No cóż miałaś rację, a ja się dopiero o tym przekonałam widząc to naocznie  ::-(:  Teraz już po ptokach dworek stoi, ale bez dachu na razie  ::-(:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Myjk

> *Myjk* jedni robią kominek z płaszczem wodnym a drudzy basen. Kto co lubi


Istotnie, ale po pierwsze fefnaście razy się zastanowią, a po drugie nie robią dwóch basenów w tym jednego z jacuzzi.




> Powietrzne pompy ciepła nie kosztują 50k. Musiałaś mieć wycenę na jakąś pieruńsko wypasioną gruntówkę z kilkoma odwiertami...


Nie dalej jak dwa tygodnie temu dostałem ofertę na gruntówkę z poziomym na 55 netto. Oczywiście pompa vieśka, bo polskich nie instslują. Pewnie za mała prowizja. Ale trzy oferty dostałem w okolicach 30 brutto bez kiwnięcia palcem, więc nie ma tragedii. To mniej niż gaz+kominek, a jeszcze z miejsca pasywne chłodzenie domu i furtka na aktywne chłodzenie. Wentylację mechaniczną większość wycenia robociznę z materiałami na około 6-8 tys. brutto plus centrala. Czyli w 10-16 brutto można się zamknąć bez samo zatrudniania.

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

> Wycenę miałam na Mitsubishi Electric powietrze-woda, dokładne wyliczenie to 45 888 k netto;rekuperację nam wyliczyli na 23 k netto. Zaczynam się zastanawiać czy nie krzyczą mi wyższych cen po obejrzeniu naszego domu i projektu   Dziękuję Ci za dobre rady i przykro mi, że nie wyszedł na razie Wam Wasz Dworek wśród pól, trzymam kciuki, żebyście jednak kiedyś go wybudowali, bo Twój projekt to mistrzostwo świata  P.S. Nie pamiętam już, ale to chyba Ty mi kiedyś napisałaś widząc zdjęcie projektu domku, że ganek jest ciut za mały. No cóż miałaś rację, a ja się dopiero o tym przekonałam widząc to naocznie  Teraz już po ptokach dworek stoi, ale bez dachu na razie  Pozdrawiam


My mamy wyceny na pompę ciepła powietrze woda Panasonic w przedziale od 25k do 29k za kompletną kotłownię ze zbiornikiem do ciepłej wody. Wyceny na reku około 16k, na jakichś nowoczesnych i ciepłych rurach, które są droższe np. od zwykłych spiro. Reku dla pomieszczeń o kubaturze około 300m3. Masz większy metraż, ale ceny nie powinny aż tak bardzo odbiegać. Wszystko ceny brutto.

----------


## Wekto

PC Nibe. W mojej stopce masz dokładniejsze informacje. Wtedy koszt pompy to około 24k netto co z przewymiarowanymi odwiertami dało coś około 6-8k więcej niż skorzystanie z gazu. 30 stopni z uwagi na wygrzewanie posadzki. Napisałem po to aby pokazać Ci, że nawet w 2x większym domu niż Twój wystarczy średnia PC do ogrzania nawet ekstremalnego. A w lato bezproblemowe chłodzenie pasywne. 
Nie wiem czy dobrze doczytałem, ale z gazu masz opcję tylko na płynny? Jeśli tak to liczyłaś według OZC koszty takiego ogrzewania?

Co do podłogówki, mitów o jej szkodliwości, temperatury zasilania, sposobu przekazywania energii i jej subiektywnego odczuwania... to już temat na inny dział. 




> Jaką masz PC? Ile za nią zapłaciłeś? I dlaczego grzałeś aż do 30 stopni w domu? Tylu stopni to nawet  ja nie potrzebuję he he.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

U Mnie SSZ i ....jedziemy dalej, w poniedziałek kończy sie elektryka, później wod-kan i tynki pod koniec listopada. Taki plan na ten rok. Budowa ruszyła na początku lipca. W tym tygodniu podłączyłem już wodę do domu. 
U Mnie też PC PW TCAP 9 KW i WM z rekuperacją. Koszt PC 25 000 zł reku 17 000 zł (Aeris 350 + lepszy sterownik).

Koszty: SSO 145 000 zł + Okna 22 000 z 3 roletami.

----------


## Iscra

> Wycenę miałam na Mitsubishi Electric powietrze-woda, dokładne wyliczenie to 45 888 k netto;rekuperację nam wyliczyli na 23 k netto. Zaczynam się zastanawiać czy nie krzyczą mi wyższych cen po obejrzeniu naszego domu i projektu   Dziękuję Ci za dobre rady i przykro mi, że nie wyszedł na razie Wam Wasz Dworek wśród pól, trzymam kciuki, żebyście jednak kiedyś go wybudowali, bo Twój projekt to mistrzostwo świata  P.S. Nie pamiętam już, ale to chyba Ty mi kiedyś napisałaś widząc zdjęcie projektu domku, że ganek jest ciut za mały. No cóż miałaś rację, a ja się dopiero o tym przekonałam widząc to naocznie  Teraz już po ptokach dworek stoi, ale bez dachu na razie  Pozdrawiam


Inne ceny po spojrzeniu na projekt... Wcale mnie to nie dziwi.

Jak wygram w totka przynajmniej bańkę i znajdę odpowiednią działkę to kto wie, wtedy i Dworek wśród pól znów będzie realny  :smile:  Na razie jednak... kicha.

----------


## Arturo72

> Jaką masz PC? Ile za nią zapłaciłeś? I dlaczego grzałeś aż do 30 stopni w domu? Tylu stopni to nawet  ja nie potrzebuję he he.  Ja dostałam jakieś oferty, ale zapłacić za coś 50 k i nie mieć pewności, że zda egzamin to dla mnie trochę ryzykowne. Moja przyjaciółka była ostatnio u szwagra, który ma PC i stwierdziła, iż w domu było 22 stopnie a ona tam przemarzła. Już od kilku osób to słyszałam, więc chyba coś w tym jest.


Tak rodzą się bzdury i głupie mity  :big grin: Pompa ciepła,przynajmniej moja grzeje wodę do 57st.C,żeby w domu było 23st.C w podłogę idzie temp.30-35st.C.Zatem jakieś logiczne przemyslenia czy warto słuchać czyichś idiotyzmów ?


> Wycenę miałam na Mitsubishi Electric powietrze-woda, dokładne wyliczenie to 45 888 k netto;rekuperację nam wyliczyli na 23 k netto. Zaczynam się zastanawiać czy nie krzyczą mi wyższych cen po obejrzeniu naszego domu i projektu


Ostatnie zdanie jest prawdą,do tego dochodzi nieświadomość klienta (co widać) i złowiliby owcę do strzyżenia  :smile: Ja też mam powietrze-woda z tym,że Panasonic.

----------


## Liliputek

> Sam dach u nas kosztuje 150 k,


Bardzo drogi dach.... u nas wyszedł dach ok. 50 tys, a mieliśmy bardzo grube krokwie (jak to zawykle w gotowych projektach...), dachowka i jedna jaskółka.
Aczkolwiek dach dwuspadowy.

Nie miałam nigdy doczynienia z PC,ale nam również gruntową wycaniali na ok. 40-50 tys.



*jerrry1* i ja gratuluję zamieszkania  :smile:

----------


## AnnaWiśniewska

> My mamy wyceny na pompę ciepła powietrze woda Panasonic w przedziale od 25k do 29k za kompletną kotłownię ze zbiornikiem do ciepłej wody. Wyceny na reku około 16k, na jakichś nowoczesnych i ciepłych rurach, które są droższe np. od zwykłych spiro. Reku dla pomieszczeń o kubaturze około 300m3. Masz większy metraż, ale ceny nie powinny aż tak bardzo odbiegać. Wszystko ceny brutto.


Możesz mi podesłać na priv firmy, które Ci takie wyceny zrobiły na PC i reku? Z góry dziękuję.
*Myjk* Niektórzy robią nawet 3 baseny jak chcą i ich na to stać. A ja nawet gdybym robiła PC to kominek też by był tylko może bez płaszcza, ale to może. Nie zastanawiałam się nad tym. Każdy ma swoje marzenia i stara się je realizować. Ten dom jest moim i męża marzeniem. Gdybyśmy chcieli "zwykły" dom pewnie byśmy o wiele mniej zapłacili za wszystko. Jednakże po dłuższych rozmowach stwierdziliśmy, że jak już mieszkać to w takim jakim zawsze chcieliśmy a nie w takim w jakim musimy, bo taniej. Dlatego właśnie wzięliśmy architekta, dlatego dom będzie 50 m. od drogi, dlatego jest dach z gontu drewnianego i wiele jeszcze innych rzeczy. Może pójdziemy przez to marzenie z torbami, no ale cóż kto nie ryzykuje ten się nie dowie. Czas pokaże. 
Wysyłałam zapytania o reku, PC i oczyszczalnię do kilku firm, ale tylko jedna mi odpowiedziała i właśnie takie a nie inne ceny sobie zażyczyli  ::-(:  Czytałam tez na forum, że w łódzkim to podobno normalka  ::-(:  Dlatego będę wdzięczna jak dacie mi namiary na firmy, które tak tanio wyceniają w/w rzeczy. 
*Wekto* Tak z gazu mam tylko opcje na gaz płynny. Może za kilka lat podłączą nas pod sieć. Nie liczyłam OZC.Firma, która mi robiła wycenę po przeanalizowaniu projektu zaproponowała pompę o  wydajności 14 kW, COP 4,46, która kosztuje 22 898 już po rabacie. Rozmawiałam ze znajomym, który miał gaz i kominek z płaszczem. powiedział, że nie jest źle i da się z tym żyć. 
*Liliputek*  Drogi dach to był z kamienia, który nam wyceniono na 250 k. Tego już przetrawić nie mogłam i dlatego będzie gont, jednakże cała konstrukcja dachu będzie zrobiona pod kamień. 
Słuchajcie a może macie jakąś wiedzę na temat przydomowych oczyszczalni? Może też mi inni ściemniają i nie potrzebnie się ich słucham itp. Mianowicie co niektórzy twierdzą, że od przydomowych oczyszczalnie jest czuć smród latem. Wie może z Was ktoś coś? Chciałabym biologiczną, ale jeżeli faktycznie śmierdzi to zastanawiam się nad szambem.

----------


## Busters

> Jaką masz PC? Ile za nią zapłaciłeś? I dlaczego grzałeś aż do 30 stopni w domu? Tylu stopni to nawet  ja nie potrzebuję he he.  Ja dostałam jakieś oferty, ale zapłacić za coś 50 k i nie mieć pewności, że zda egzamin to dla mnie trochę ryzykowne. Moja przyjaciółka była ostatnio u szwagra, który ma PC i stwierdziła, iż w domu było 22 stopnie a ona tam przemarzła. Już od kilku osób to słyszałam, więc chyba coś w tym jest. Ponadto wcześniej czytałam twierdzenia, iż podłogówka nie szkodzi zdrowie, nie wiem pewnie nie szkodzi, ale np. mój rodzony brat jak jest na podłogówce to mu się od razu słabo robi. *Busters* i to nie jest kit. 
> *Busters* a na jakiej podstawie to wyliczyłeś? Sam dach u nas kosztuje 150 k, więc ciekawi mnie jakie poczyniłeś wyliczenia, iż stwierdzasz, że tyle przepłacam.Gratuluję SSZ  
> *Myjk* jedni robią kominek z płaszczem wodnym a drudzy basen. Kto co lubi


Na takiej podstawie, ze sam niedawno robilem ssz jak slucznie zdazylas zauwazyc  :smile:  Mam dom parterowy dach o powierzchni 320m2 (czyli dosc spory)
i kosztowal on 60k. Nie wiem jaki masz dach ale watpie ze jest duzo wiekszy. Jakbys napisala wiecej szczegolow odnosnie domu moze daloby sie to lepiej ocenic. Tak czy inaczej jesli podpisujesz umowe na robocizne+material ZAWSZE bez wyjatkow doplaczasz 25-30% moze z tymi 150k przesadzilem ale 80-100k na pewno  :smile: 

Odnosnie podlogowki to jest kit, juz niejedna osoba to napisala wyzej (osoby ktore juz mieszkaja w domach z podlogowka) 
a kominek z plaszczem to glupota i marnowanie kasy, myjk dal ladne porownanie z 2 basenami, ale nie zrozumialas jego aluzji.

----------


## Liliputek

osobiście mam takie zdanie, że jak ktoś ma pieniądze i nie zalezy mu na cenach to czemu nie?  :wink:  Dzięki temu jemu i tak duzo nie ubędzie, a nni będą mieli pracę i wypłatę  :smile: 

Zgadzam się z *Busters*, nasza wycena na robociznę+materiały wynosiła ok. 100 tys zł więcej niż zapłaciłam za robociznę plus samodzielne zakupy materiałów. Niewątpliwie wygodą jest zatrudnić ekipę i przyjechać za 2 miesiące a tam SSO albo za 4 miesiące a tam SSZ  :smile:  i jak ktoś jest gotowy zapłacić za święty spokój te 100 tys to czemu nie  :smile:

----------


## Busters

ale czy ja wiem czy to wygoda? placisz wiecej i wcale nie masz pewnosci, ze jest lepiej.. jesli nie pilnujesz na biezaco i nie sprawdzasz to nie masz zadnej pewnosci. wlasnie wg mnie wieksza pewnosc masz jak sama kupujesz materialy (dodatkowo wiesz co i dlaczego kupujesz, bo czasami do czegos warto doplacic czasem nie) nie oszukaja Cie na jakosci tylko co najwyzej na ilosci ale to juz mniejszy problem

----------


## Liliputek

> ale czy ja wiem czy to wygoda? placisz wiecej i wcale nie masz pewnosci, ze jest lepiej.. jesli nie pilnujesz na biezaco i nie sprawdzasz to nie masz zadnej pewnosci. wlasnie wg mnie wieksza pewnosc masz jak sama kupujesz materialy (dodatkowo wiesz co i dlaczego kupujesz, bo czasami do czegos warto doplacic czasem nie) nie oszukaja Cie na jakosci tylko co najwyzej na ilosci ale to juz mniejszy problem



Całkowita racja, ale znam osoby, które nie chcą interesować się materiałami, nie chcą zawracać sobie głowy jaki materiał, po ile, czy to najlepszy wybór... chcą zapłacić i mieć dom... znajomy tak płaci, zapłacił już 700 tys i ma SSO dopiero... Dla mnie masakra...
Co więcej, wiele osób w moim otoczeniu tak podchodzi do sprawy, chyba wygoda i lenistwo  :smile:  i zapewne bogactwo  :big grin:

----------


## Busters

Kazdy jest kowalem wlasnego losu  :smile:  Potem jest placz, ze w zimie idzie 1000zl miesiecznie na ogrzewanie.. i dodatkowo kredyt trzeba splacac.

Na szczescie to nie nasz problem  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Gdybyśmy chcieli "zwykły" dom pewnie byśmy o wiele mniej zapłacili za wszystko. Jednakże po dłuższych rozmowach stwierdziliśmy, że jak już mieszkać to w takim jakim zawsze chcieliśmy a nie w takim w jakim musimy, bo taniej.


Wybacz,ale walisz takie idiotyzmy,że łapy opadają...Swoimi postami pokazujesz,że jesteś bardzo prostą osobą.


> Dlatego właśnie wzięliśmy architekta, dlatego dom będzie 50 m. od drogi, dlatego jest dach z gontu drewnianego i wiele jeszcze innych rzeczy. Może pójdziemy przez to marzenie z torbami, no ale cóż kto nie ryzykuje ten się nie dowie. Czas pokaże.


To jest dalej "zwykły" dom,w czym widzisz jego "niezwykłość" ?W tym,że okazujesz się własnie "zwykłą" owcą do strzyżenia w każdym elemencie budowy nie mając zielonego pojęcia co ile kosztuje i co z czym się jje ?


> a kominek z plaszczem to glupota i marnowanie kasy, myjk dal ladne porownanie z 2 basenami, ale nie zrozumialas jego aluzji.


No i proste. Ale w "niezwykłym" domu to i głupota jest "nie zwykła"  :big grin:

----------


## Wekto

> Wybacz,ale walisz takie idiotyzmy,że łapy opadają...Swoimi postami pokazujesz,że jesteś bardzo prostą osobą.


Artur, przestań. Robisz to po prostu źle.

----------


## AnnaWiśniewska

> Na takiej podstawie, ze sam niedawno robilem ssz jak slucznie zdazylas zauwazyc  Mam dom parterowy dach o powierzchni 320m2 (czyli dosc spory)
> i kosztowal on 60k. Nie wiem jaki masz dach ale watpie ze jest duzo wiekszy. Jakbys napisala wiecej szczegolow odnosnie domu moze daloby sie to lepiej ocenic. Tak czy inaczej jesli podpisujesz umowe na robocizne+material ZAWSZE bez wyjatkow doplaczasz 25-30% moze z tymi 150k przesadzilem ale 80-100k na pewno 
> 
> Odnosnie podlogowki to jest kit, juz niejedna osoba to napisala wyzej (osoby ktore juz mieszkaja w domach z podlogowka) 
> a kominek z plaszczem to glupota i marnowanie kasy, myjk dal ladne porownanie z 2 basenami, ale nie zrozumialas jego aluzji.


Mój dach ma 500 mkw, więc jest większy. Jakim materiałem kryłeś dach? Ja nie wykluczam, ze płacę o wiele więcej niż inni. W załączeniu wstawiam zdjęcie, może na podstawie tego będziesz w stanie wyliczyć ile przepłaciłam, bo nie ukrywam, iż jestem bardzo tego ciekawa. Budujemy z porothermy metodą dryfix. Co do aluzji wyobraź sobie, że zrozumiałam tylko nie rozumem co jest złego w tym, iż chce mieć 2 systemy ogrzewania??? I co jest tak bardzo złego w płaszczu wodnym? Nie zdaje egzaminu? Po raz kolejny napiszę, iż gdybym robiła PC kominek z płaszczem także bym zrobiła. No chyba, że wskażecie mi wady płaszcza wodnego i co z nim jest nie tak. Może czegoś nie wiem. 
*Liliputek*  Masz całkowitą rację w tym co piszesz. Każdy robi tak jak uważa za słuszne i wydaje pieniądze tak jak chce i na co chce. Ja cały czas mam na uwadze to, że jakbym chciała kupić w stolicy mieszkanie ok. 90 mkw. lub dom to bym wydała o wiele więcej niż na mój przyszły dom i tego się trzymam. Właśnie się wyprowadziłam ze stolicy i jestem szczęśliwa, że nie musiałam tam kupować w/w nieruchomości. 
*Łukasz_Ka* dziękuję  :Smile:  
*Arturo72*  a co jest złego w byciu prostą osobą???  Niezwykłość mojego domu widzę w tym, że jest mój, że jest taki jak chciałam mieć a nie jak musiałam i tyle, albo aż tyle. Jak nie rozumiesz to trudno. Nie będę nad tym rozpaczać. Dołączyłam się do tego wątku, żeby się z Wami przywitać, poczytać co Wy robicie, jak i dlaczego. Jak chcę jakiejś rady to pytam. Hmm Ciebie akurat się o nic nie pytałam, więc odpuść sobie, bo  "nie dorastam" do Twojego poziomu.

----------


## przemo1

> Wybacz,ale walisz takie idiotyzmy,że łapy opadają...Swoimi postami pokazujesz,że jesteś bardzo prostą osobą.To jest dalej "zwykły" dom,w czym widzisz jego "niezwykłość" ?W tym,że okazujesz się własnie "zwykłą" owcą do strzyżenia w każdym elemencie budowy nie mając zielonego pojęcia co ile kosztuje i co z czym się jje ?No i proste. Ale w "niezwykłym" domu to i głupota jest "nie zwykła"


Artur - przesadzasz trochę.

----------


## przemo1

> . ..W załączeniu wstawiam zdjęcie .... Budujemy z porothermy metodą dryfix...
>  Niezwykłość mojego domu widzę w tym, że jest mój, że jest taki jak chciałam mieć a nie jak musiałam i tyle, albo aż tyle. Jak nie rozumiesz to trudno. Nie będę nad tym rozpaczać. Dołączyłam się do tego wątku, żeby się z Wami przywitać, poczytać co Wy robicie, jak i dlaczego. Jak chcę jakiejś rady to pytam.


Bardzo ładny dworek - doskonale rozumiem Twój punkt widzenia  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## moniss

> Mój dach ma 500 mkw, więc jest większy.  Jakim materiałem kryłeś dach? Ja nie wykluczam, ze płacę o wiele więcej  niż inni. W załączeniu wstawiam zdjęcie, może na podstawie tego będziesz  w stanie wyliczyć ile przepłaciłam, bo nie ukrywam, iż jestem bardzo  tego ciekawa. Budujemy z porothermy metodą dryfix. Co do aluzji wyobraź  sobie, że zrozumiałam tylko nie rozumem co jest złego w tym, iż chce  mieć 2 systemy ogrzewania??? I co jest tak bardzo złego w płaszczu  wodnym? Nie zdaje egzaminu? Po raz kolejny napiszę, iż gdybym robiła PC  kominek z płaszczem także bym zrobiła. No chyba, że wskażecie mi wady  płaszcza wodnego i co z nim jest nie tak. Może czegoś nie wiem. 
> *Liliputek*  Masz całkowitą rację w tym co piszesz. Każdy  robi tak jak uważa za słuszne i wydaje pieniądze tak jak chce i na co  chce. Ja cały czas mam na uwadze to, że jakbym chciała kupić w stolicy  mieszkanie ok. 90 mkw. lub dom to bym wydała o wiele więcej niż na mój  przyszły dom i tego się trzymam. Właśnie się wyprowadziłam ze stolicy i  jestem szczęśliwa, że nie musiałam tam kupować w/w nieruchomości.


*Aniu*, dach rzeczywiście metrażem ogromny i myślałam, że  będzie to polski łamany + wole oka w kilku sztukach, a tu się okazuje,  że to zadaszenia wiaty i tarasu robią te nadprogramowe metry. Ganek,  fakt, może być nieco za mały, ale najbardziej w oczy rzucają się  przeogromne kominy. Na dodatek aż 3 sztuki, które bardzo przytłaczają  cały budynek. Czy masz już je wybudowane, czy może jeszcze można część z  nich zlikwiodwać lub zmniejszyć?

Nie wiem dlaczego firmy po obejrzeniu tego projektu mieliby podnosić  ceny... Moim zdaniem Twój projekt nie wyróżnia się aż tak bardzo od  innych projektów dwroków (przynajmniej z zewnątrz), metraż też nie jest  powalająco wielki. U mnie, tylko raz czy dwa, niedoszli wykonawcy  chcieli zawyżać ceny po obejrzeniu projektu oraz samochodu. Po zmianie  auta na starego kombi, wszyscy kolejni wykonawcy proponowali przyzwoite,  a nawet niezwykle niskie ceny.  O zależności między ceną usługi a  samochodem jakim się przyjeżdzą, też mówił nam kiedyś znajomy . Więc  rada na przyszłość, na rozmowy z kolejnymi ekipami trzeba jeździć jak  najlichszym pojazdem  :wink: 

P.S. 
Elewacja od ogrodu wygląda ładnie z tą ilością przeszkleń

----------


## Liliputek

*Aniu* to ja teraz chyba rozumiem cenę  :wink:  500 m2 to dużo, do tego ten projekt wygląda super, więc no niestety ekipy jak to widzą to moim zdaniem liczą, że masz wiele pieniędzy  :smile:  zresztą dach sam w sobie nie jest prosty  :smile: 
Projekt śliczny, przynajmniej z zewnątrz, trochę mi przypomina dom weselny, bez urazy  :wink:  albo dom Złotopolskich  :big grin: 

Nie wiem akurat ile kosztuje 90m2 mieszkanie w Warszawie, ale ten dom będzie raczej drogi.... chyba, że dużo będziecie robili sami  :smile: 

Zgadzam się z *moniss* co do auta  :big grin:

----------


## Buczi

*Liliputek, moniss* niestety ale z tym samochodem to prawda... dobra rada dla przyszłych bocianków... na czas budowy kupić jakiegoś strucla za 3tyś zł  :big grin: 

A co do rekuperacji i wm. Nasz projekt ma ok 170m2 użytkowej, kubaturę 999m3, parter z poddaszem użytkowym i sam materiał wyliczono mi na 5100zł brutto w systemie PE-FLEX. Ceny robocizny nie liczę bo planuje wszystko zrobić sam na podstawie gotowych projektów technicznych.

Widzę, że zawrzało troszkę tutaj w sprawie kominka z płaszczem. Przypominam wszystkim, że są jeszcze ludzie którzy stawiają nowe domki z tradycyjnymi piecami węglowymi  :yes:  tak więc kto co lubi...

Wracając do moich poczynań... tak jak pisałem w czwartek wylewaliśmy strop. Najgorsze we wszystkim było to że przed samym wylewaniem trzeba było oczyścić zbrojenie z zalegającego śniegu co było strasznie mozolne i nerwowe z powodu trzymającego przymrozku. Trwało to kilka godzin, ale się udało  :big grin:  Niestety nerwowy mieliśmy cały weekend  bo przymrozek nie puszczał i jak przed chwilką dzwoniłem do murarza to strop pomimo tylu dni dalej nie zastygł, a dzisiaj ruszają ze ścianą kolankową. Na ten tydzień nadają dodatnie temperatury, więc mam nadzieje że będzie dobrze  :cool: 

Kolejne wnioski dla przyszłych Bocianków... zastanowić się dwa razy zanim się zacznie budowę późną jesienią  :no: 


Kilka fotek poglądowych  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

Buczi o kurde.... współczuję... tego śniegu :| Mogłeś jakąś pochodnią topić  :wink:  mój mąż kiedyś tak usuwał suchą trawę  :big grin:  po koszeniu mnóstwo trawy osiadło na iglakach takich płożących się, ponieważ nie chciało mu się tego wyciagać, przy okazji plewić to... podpalł ta sucha trawę  :big grin:  poszła z dymem, razem z iglakami, ale wszyscy prawie padliśmy ze smiechu  :big lol:  

Nas matriały do pe-flex wyszły ok. 8000 tys, też robiliśmy sami  :smile:  ale pow. użytkowej więcej, bo jest piwnica..
Pe-flex szybko się robi  :smile:

----------


## AnnaWiśniewska

Witam, dziękuję za miłe słowa  :Smile:  
Nie ukrywam, że zdecydowanie lepiej mi się czyta to forum jak pisze ktoś taki jak np. moniss, która sugeruje co by zrobiła a nie od razu atakuje, że moje pomysły są złe i koniec.
*moniss*kominów jeszcze nie mam. Mało tego mają być 4, bo architekt stwierdził, że 3 będą głupio wyglądały. Strop jest już zalany i są otwory na kominy, ale może jeszcze nie będzie za późno. Dzięki temu co napisałaś zadzwoniliśmy do architekta i teraz sprawdzamy co można z tym zrobić, może uda się zostawić tylko 2. Architekt tłumaczy, że kominek i gaz muszą mieć oddzielne kominy, a wolałby, żeby rekuperacja miała oddzielny ( może coś pokręciłam nie wiem), że jeden ma wyciągać powietrze a drugi je zasysać. Dzięki uprzejmości jednego z tut. forumowiczów wysłałam nowe zapytania o rekuperację, pompę, kominki itp. Zapytaliśmy też te firmy na temat tych kominów. Zobaczymy co  z tego wyjdzie. Dziękuję  :Smile:  
Co do samochodu, to my nasz sprzedaliśmy na samym początku, żeby dołożyć do domu. Teraz jeździmy 18-latkiem i wychodzi na to, że dobrze zrobiliśmy  :Smile: 
*Buczi*  także współczuję tego śniegu. Mam nadzieję, że śnieg trochę odpuści i pogoda pozwoli nam jeszcze trochę popracować nad naszymi domkami  :Smile:  
Co to jest system pe-flex ?
*Liliputek*  w stanie deweloperskim średnio mkw w Warszawie chodzi za 8 000 zł. Żeby od razu reszta mnie nie zakrzyczała to tak wiem, że znajdę tam mkw za 5 800 zł, ale też wiem, ze znajdę za 12 000 zł. Dlatego podaje średnią cenę. Do tego wykończenie, więc przypuszczam, że mieszkanie 90 mkw wyjdzie ok. 1 mln. Mam nadzieję, że mój dom, aż tyle jednak nie będzie mnie kosztował.

----------


## Myjk

Ja tam dla odmiany zawsze jeżdżę swoim odpucowanym "pierwszym" autem, które w dodatku jest na "bogatych" tablicach rejestracyjnych.  :wink:  Do tego najczęściej dobrze się ubieram (w sensie normalnie, nie robię się celowo na biednego łapciucha). Jak się trafi łajza która będzie próbowała mnie robić na podstawie samochodu czy ubrania, to będzie pierwszą do odstrzału. Taki mój filtr wstępny.  :big tongue: 

Buczi, do samego kominka (prawie) nic nie mam -- ale kominek z płaszczem to po prostu bzdura inwestycyjna jeśli jest drugie podstawowego źródło ciepła. Płaszcz w kominku robi się aby poprawić (przynajmniej w teorii) sprawność systemu, ale koszty są niewspółmierne do korzyści (szczególnie gdy będzie to drugie źródło).

----------


## moniss

> *moniss*kominów jeszcze nie mam. Mało tego mają być 4, bo architekt stwierdził, że 3 będą głupio wyglądały. Strop jest już zalany i są otwory na kominy, ale może jeszcze nie będzie za późno. Dzięki temu co napisałaś zadzwoniliśmy do architekta i teraz sprawdzamy co można z tym zrobić, może uda się zostawić tylko 2. Architekt tłumaczy, że kominek i gaz muszą mieć oddzielne kominy, a wolałby, żeby rekuperacja miała oddzielny ( może coś pokręciłam nie wiem), że jeden ma wyciągać powietrze a drugi je zasysać.


*Aniu*, dziura w stropie dla komina to "mały pikuś" i spokojnie można któryś jeszcze zlikwidować. U mnie jest wielka dziura w stropie przygotowana pod dwie pozycje usytuowania komina, bo nie mogłam się zdecydować czy ma być ustawiony wzdłóż czy w poprzek kalenicy. Gdy będzie już komin, to resztę dziury zaleje się zabrojonym betonem.
   Pozwolę się nie zgodzić z Twoim architektem w sprawie dołożenia czwartego komina (chociaż chyba rozumiem do czego zmierza), bo to przerost formy nad treścią, o dodatkowych kosztach i zabieraniu metrów powierzchni nie wspominając. Już lepiej zostawić dwa symetryczne względem siebie, chociaż najlepiej by było, gdyby były dokładnie w kalenicy , gdzie byłyby wizualnie mniejsze. Nie wiem czy tak się u Ciebie da/dało zrobić.
Co do WM, to zwykle poleca się robienie czerpni i wyrzutni na przeciwległych ścianach (czyli zbędne dwa kominy), lub czerpni na ścianie a wyrzutni przez dach (niekoniecznie musi to być wielki murowany komin). A na wizualizacjach Twojego domu, kominy wyglądają tak, jakby w każdym pomieszczeniu były nie tylko kanały wentylacji grawitacyjnej, ale też piece kaflowe jak w domach sprzed stu lat  :smile: 




> Nie ukrywam, że zdecydowanie lepiej mi się czyta to forum jak pisze ktoś taki jak np. moniss, która sugeruje co by zrobiła a nie od razu atakuje, że moje pomysły są złe i koniec


Bo pomysły nie są ani złe ani dobre, lub też są złe w jednych, a dobre w innych przypadkach. Pomysły mają to do siebie, że się je "rzuca" a później analizuje pod kątem finansowym, wizualnym, czy nawet emocjonalnym, po czym zostawia, nieco modyfikuje lub odrzuca. I forum powinno służyć właśnie pomocy przy tej analizie, o czym niektórzy *czasami* zapominają, sądząc, że sami posiedli monopol na najlepsze rozwiązania, lub po prostu nie potrafią wyrazić swojego zdania w inny sposób niż autoratywny.  Chociaż, jak posiedzisz na forum dłużej, to zauważysz, ze zdarza się to też niekiedy osobom, które zwykle wypowiadają się w sposób bardziej wyważony. Tak więc nie zrażaj się, bo w taki czy inny sposób, każdy chce podzieliś się swoimi doświadczeniami  :smile: 

Daj znać, czy można gdzieś zobaczyć rzut parteru Twojego domu, bo jestem go bardzo ciekawa. Czy układ pomieszczeń jest podobny do wnętrz dworku u Iscry, czy całkiem inny?

----------


## moniss

> Kolejne wnioski dla przyszłych Bocianków... zastanowić się dwa razy zanim się zacznie budowę późną jesienią


Zgadzam się. U mnie też zaczynaliśmy jesienią i zdążyliśmy zrobić tylko ławy fundamentowe. Co gorsza mieliśmy głęboką dziurę piwnicy, którą po dziwnej zimie - niezimie (naprzemiennie mrozy z roztopami), trzeba było oczyścić z osuniętej ziemi (dodatkowa praca i koszty).

----------


## Buczi

> Co to jest system pe-flex ?


Jest to jeden z systemów rur wentylacyjnych. Taki plastikowy, karbowany  :smile: 

U nas już dzisiaj na plusie, więc strop ładnie wiąże. Plan jest taki, że w poniedziałek będziemy kończyli ściankę kolankową  :cool:

----------


## nuxe

> Mój dach ma 500 mkw, więc jest większy. Jakim materiałem kryłeś dach? Ja nie wykluczam, ze płacę o wiele więcej niż inni. W załączeniu wstawiam zdjęcie, może na podstawie tego będziesz w stanie wyliczyć ile przepłaciłam, bo nie ukrywam, iż jestem bardzo tego ciekawa.


*AnnaWiśniewska* jak to dobrze, że są jeszcze takie osoby jak Wy. Wymyśliliście sobie piękny dom. Nawet za sto lat każdy przyzna, że ten budynek ma w sobie to "coś". Brawo.

Gdyby u nas nie było gazu to wybrałabym PC. I choć raczej na pewno nakłady na PC nigdy się nie zwrócą, to przynajmniej jest to rozwiązanie* bezobsługowe*. Zgodzę się, że w domach gdzie jest PC to raczej jest umiarkowanie ciepło czy wręcz chłodnawo. Ale to dotyczy instalacji wykonywanych kilka - kilkanaście lat temu. Teraz komfort korzystania z PC jest wg mnie taki sam jak z gazu ziemnego.

----------


## Myjk

> I choć raczej na pewno nakłady na PC nigdy się nie zwrócą, to przynajmniej jest to rozwiązanie* bezobsługowe*


Mi wychodzi, że PC w stosunku do gazu się zwróci po 5-6 latach. Uwzględniając, że dodatkowo będzie jeszcze chłodzenie domu, to jeszcze szybciej. Naturalnie pod warunkiem, że się nie zainstaluje pompy za ponad 50 tys. a do 30.

----------


## rafalcn

> Mi wychodzi, że PC w stosunku do gazu się zwróci po 5-6 latach. Uwzględniając, że dodatkowo będzie jeszcze chłodzenie domu, to jeszcze szybciej. Naturalnie pod warunkiem, że się nie zainstaluje pompy za ponad 50 tys. a do 30.


Też to przeliczałem i wyszło mi min 10 lat zwrotu w zaokrągleniu, temat trochę nudny, sam długo się zastanawiałem i odpuściłem pc,nie przekonała mnie stopa zwrotu(tym bardziej, że robię to z pieniędzy kredytowych), mieszkam w bardzo wietrznym miejscu, więc przy mroźnej zimie, pompa nie pracowała by na tak cudownych parametrach, po 10 latach teoretycznie będę musiał zmienić urządzenie, gdzie nie wiadomo jaki będzie jego koszt,a np koszt wymiany kotła 6500. Gdybym miał wolne 20k, z którymi nie mam co zrobić to bym brał pompę! Zdementuje też mit, że przy pompie jest zimno, mam osobę w bardzo bliskim otoczeniu, która posiada pc pw panasonica, w całym domu podłogówka, i jest bardzo milutko, a czy jest ciepło to zależy od ustawionej temperatury oraz izolacji budynku(czy to ciepło ucieka szybko czy wolniej). Jestem też bardzo ciekaw jak ta pompa zachowa się przy większych mrozach.

Teraz ja mam pytanie, bo głowię się co do styropianu grafitowego? Doszły mnie opinie, że z czasem różne rzeczy się z tymi płytami dzieją... nie bez powodu pewna firma wprowadziła grafit z domieszkom białego, gdzie możemy przeczytać : "...Jest to pierwsze w Polsce rozwiązanie problemu naprężeń w szarym styropianie..." , czym Wy będziecie ocieplać swoje domy?

----------


## Myjk

10 lat to bardzo akceptowalny próg -- szczególnie gdy jest kredyt na... 15-20? 10 lat na plusie to jednak sporo kasy się uzbiera. W PC może się popsuć sprężarka za ~2-5 tys. (w zależności od mocy) albo elektronika za podobne pieniądze (dlatego ja planuję zakup najprostszego i co za tym idzie najtańszego modelu). Ew. co 5-6 lat trzeba sprawdzić poziom czynnika i ew. dobić, co może kosztować w porywach 500 zł. Przy czym te sprężarki i elektronika są dużo lepsze niż np. ma to miejsce w klimatyzatorach (mój chiński klimatyzator już 6 lat chodzi -- co więcej, sam go sobie instalowałem).

Ja rozważam na ściany 20cm taniego grafitu albo 25cm białego. Chyba zdecyduję się na grubszy, bo 25cm lepiej robi dla rolet podtynkowych -- w sensie chowają się bez najmniejszego problemu nawet przy dużych przeszkleniach.

----------


## przemo1

> ...
> 
> Teraz ja mam pytanie, bo głowię się co do styropianu grafitowego? Doszły mnie opinie, że z czasem różne rzeczy się z tymi płytami dzieją... nie bez powodu pewna firma wprowadziła grafit z domieszkom białego, gdzie możemy przeczytać : "...Jest to pierwsze w Polsce rozwiązanie problemu naprężeń w szarym styropianie..." , czym Wy będziecie ocieplać swoje domy?


Naprężenia to raczej powstają tylko wtedy, kiedy zostawisz "goły" szary styropian na ścianie i słoneczko przyświeci (ciemny kolor bardziej się grzeje).... Po zaklejeniu i otynkowaniu to chyba różnic nie powinno być?
Ja ocieplałem białym, szary był wtedy jeszcze dosyć drogi.

----------


## AnnaWiśniewska

> *Aniu*, dziura w stropie dla komina to "mały pikuś" i spokojnie można któryś jeszcze zlikwidować. U mnie jest wielka dziura w stropie przygotowana pod dwie pozycje usytuowania komina, bo nie mogłam się zdecydować czy ma być ustawiony wzdłóż czy w poprzek kalenicy. Gdy będzie już komin, to resztę dziury zaleje się zabrojonym betonem.
>    Pozwolę się nie zgodzić z Twoim architektem w sprawie dołożenia czwartego komina (chociaż chyba rozumiem do czego zmierza), bo to przerost formy nad treścią, o dodatkowych kosztach i zabieraniu metrów powierzchni nie wspominając. Już lepiej zostawić dwa symetryczne względem siebie, chociaż najlepiej by było, gdyby były dokładnie w kalenicy , gdzie byłyby wizualnie mniejsze. Nie wiem czy tak się u Ciebie da/dało zrobić.
> Co do WM, to zwykle poleca się robienie czerpni i wyrzutni na przeciwległych ścianach (czyli zbędne dwa kominy), lub czerpni na ścianie a wyrzutni przez dach (niekoniecznie musi to być wielki murowany komin). A na wizualizacjach Twojego domu, kominy wyglądają tak, jakby w każdym pomieszczeniu były nie tylko kanały wentylacji grawitacyjnej, ale też piece kaflowe jak w domach sprzed stu lat 
> Daj znać, czy można gdzieś zobaczyć rzut parteru Twojego domu, bo jestem go bardzo ciekawa. Czy układ pomieszczeń jest podobny do wnętrz dworku u Iscry, czy całkiem inny?


*Moniss* nasz dom tak miał właśnie wyglądać, tj. jak sprzed 100 albo i więcej lat  :Smile:  Po wielu rozmowach z ludźmi od rekuperacji i architektem udało się wynegocjować, że będą 2 kominy  :Smile:  Pełny sukces. Jeszcze raz dziękuję za podpowiedź  :Smile:  Nie pamiętam już układu pomieszczeń u Iscry. Rzut parteru . Teraz jesteśmy na etapie szukania architekta wnętrz za rozsądną cenę. 
*nuxe  *  Dziękuję  :Smile:  Taki komentarz "buduje" nas w siłę. Czasami zastanawiamy się, czy warto to robić, czy nie lepiej zrobić taniej i mieć coś na "czarną godzinę" itp., ale mi i mojemu mężowi "w duszy historia gra" , więc po chwilach wahania brniemy dalej w nasz domek  :Smile:  W końcu pojawiła się ekipa, więc może jednak damy radę skończyć w tym roku SSO.
Jesteśmy już po rozmowach z instalatorami itp. i chyba w końcu zdecydujemy się na pc pw, rekuperację i kominek z rozprowadzeniem powietrza. Jeden z tych Panów powiedział nam, że lepiej brać pompę powietrza, bo gruntowa nam się szybko nie zwróci a za 15 lat i tak trzeba będzie wymieniać urządzenie pompy. Przynajmniej jeden nie ściemniał ile nam to posłuży  :Smile:  
*rafalcn* My będziemy kłaść grafit tylko jeszcze nie wiem czy 15 czy 20. Nic nie słyszałam o tym co napisałeś, chyba muszę się zagłębić w tym temacie.A Ty czym będziesz grzał?

----------


## rafalcn

AniaWisniewska, bardzo stylowy domek! :smile: , poczytaj troszke o lambda whit#e, ja sie np nad tym zastanawiam(15/20)... ja bede mial 100% podlogowki i grzane bedzie gazem i piec vail..., mam gaz w granicy dzialki, wiec moim zdaniem nie ma sensu sie nad innym zrodlem zastanawiac, koszt kotlowni10k brutto z montazem... kiedya bylem bardzo nakrecony na pc pw, glownie przez paru nagamiaczy i ludzi twierdzacy, ze chcac zrobic inaczej jestem po prostu glupi... majac gaz pod reka, dobrze ocieplony dom, dach oraz piwnice wchodze w ogrzewanie gazowe( cena kotlowni oraz koszt roczny ogrzewania)...mi aktualnie zamontowali hsy, wiec dom jest w stanie zamknietym, dzis popdprowadzili pod dzialke prad, teraz czekam na elektryka( przyszly tydzien).

----------


## Iscra

> *Moniss* nasz dom tak miał właśnie wyglądać, tj. jak sprzed 100 albo i więcej lat  Po wielu rozmowach z ludźmi od rekuperacji i architektem udało się wynegocjować, że będą 2 kominy  Pełny sukces. Jeszcze raz dziękuję za podpowiedź  Nie pamiętam już układu pomieszczeń u Iscry. Rzut parteru . Teraz jesteśmy na etapie szukania architekta wnętrz za rozsądną cenę.


Nasz ostateczny projekt jest tu, ciągle można zobaczyć:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7087776

A Wasz wygląda bardzo klasycznie  :smile:  Połączenie hall - kuchnia - jadalnia - salon dokładnie jak u nas miało być  :smile:  Podobają mi się Wasze wnętrza, chociaż nie wiem, czy nie wstawiłabym drzwi oddzielających część dzienną od nocnej. Raz, że wygłuszy, a dwa, że nie będzie takiego wrażenia dłuuuugiego ciemnego korytarza.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

*Anna Wiśniewska* - gdzie będzie TV w salonie? Bo w tym układzie kanapy są obok kominka a na drugiej ścianie okno. Wydaje mi sie, że salon duży ale przez okna, schody i przejście mało ustawny. Żeby nie było tak, że jak rozpalisz kominek to nie można będzie wysiedzieć na kanapach  :big grin: 
*
rafalcn* - ja liczyłem gaz, to wychodziło więcej. Opłata podłączeniowa 2 300, od granicy działki do domu: projekt, PNB, kierownik z uprawnieniami, wykopy, ruły, skrzynka, robocizna i koparka - 4 000 zł. Czyli samo podłączenie do domu już daje 6 000 zł około. Później piec, zasobnik, wyposażenie kotłowni...do tego komin.....
Mi wychodził gaz kompleksowo 15 - 16 tyś, czyli 10 000 zł drożej niż PC ale zdecydowanie Mniej pracy i kombinowania. Podpinasz pompę do prądu i to wszystko. Bezobsługowo, opłatę za prąd i tak musisz wnieść. Jak do tego dodasz funkcję chłodzenia to jest to atrakcyjna opcja, która nie kosztuje 3 razy więcej...ale oczywiście zależy od indywidualnego przypadku.

----------


## AnnaWiśniewska

*rafalcn* dziękuję  :Smile:  My gdybyśmy miel dostęp do gazu ziemnego to w ogóle byśmy się nie zastanawiali i też byśmy wybrali jak Ty, natomiast jak na razie i przez najbliższe 15 lat tylko i włącznie możemy liczyć na gaz płynny. Niestety nikt nam jeszcze nie przysłał wyceny i nie mogę porównać cen pomp itp.Cóż czekam dalej cierpliwie. Ja też bym chciała mieć już stan surowy zamknięty. Ehhh z tymi ekipami. Jest gorzej niż myślałam  ::-(:  Ja swoich opierdzielam już od tygodnia, termin budowy im się skończył 15 a ich ciągle nie ma, ani prośba ani groźba nie pomaga  ::-(:  
*Iscra* Wasz projekt wymiata  :Smile:  nie widziałam  go wcześniej. Miałaś projekt indywidualny? My mamy indywidualny, ale co z tego, chciałam łazienkę na 9 m. zrobił 7, chciałam spiżarkę bez okna, mam okno, teraz podobno stwierdził, że schody na ganku nam niepotrzebne, na mój okrzyk rozpaczy stwierdził tylko, że ona ma większe doświadczenie ode mnie i tak będzie lepiej  ::-(:  jeszcze zastanawiam się co z tym fantem zrobić. Masz rację z tym wyciszeniem, też taki plan mamy, tym bardziej, że jak mój małżonek sobie na imprezce wypije to zaczyna głośno rozmawiać i śpiewać co nie wszystkim domownikom może odpowiadać he he 
*Marcin34_Śl* TV będzie w salonie. Zlikwidowaliśmy 2 okna : w garderobie i na przeciwko kominka.  Teraz mamy plan, żeby TV zrobić na ścianie w jadalni a kanapy i fotele przesunąć do ściany. Będziemy musieli trochę z tymi meblami pokombinować. Na razie nie mamy jakiejś konkretnej koncepcji i pomysłu na fajne wygodne kanapy z których będzie widać i TV i kominek ::-(:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Panowie pomału kończą nasz daszek i powiem Wam, że już widać efekt pracy jaką włożyli w łaty i kontrłaty. Jeszcze nie koniec, ale się pochwalę aktualnym stanem  :wink: 




Naprężenia w styropianie grafitowym są martwiące, bo zamierzam taki zastosować, ale przyznam, że wcześniej o takich nie słyszałem. Trzeba się w temat zagłębić.
Piszecie też o kosztach zwrotu systemu ogrzewania. Ja może przytoczę mój powód wyboru pompy ciepła pw. Dla mnie ważne były trzy czynniki. Przede wszystkim to bezobsługowość, po drugie to czystość (może gdybym miał gaz na działce to wybrałbym grzanie gazem). Trzecim powodem jest koszt eksploatacji, ale nie w założeniu zwrotu inwestycji, a niższych rachunków, które łatwiej będzie pokryć, bo nie wiem czy za kilka lat będę miał takie same dochody jak teraz. Wolę teraz trochę dołożyć, nawet gdyby to się nie miało zwrócić. Oczywiście racjonalnie podejście do tego dołożenia do ogrzewania musi być, bo nie zamontował bym urządzenia za 40k czy 50k. Poziom ok 25k uważam za rozsądny.
Każdy ma swoje poglądy i powody, wiec nie powinno się oceniać czyichś wyborów poprzez pryzmat własnego zdania.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## AnnaWiśniewska

Dostałam ofertę z 1 z firm na pc gruntową i powietrzną. Gruntową policzyli nam na 57 k  ,natomiast powietrzną na 33 k ( trochę taniej niż wcześniej ,ale to Viessmann). Ponadto ta firma napisała, że dla prawidłowej pracy układu grzewczego zaleca się zastosowanie kominka z płaszczem wodnym. To tak a propo tego co wcześniej pisałeś *Myjk* o 2 systemach grzewczych.  Ogólnie jedna firma doradza, żeby robić gruntową a druga twierdzi, że lepsza powietrzna. Zawsze to samo i weź tu człowieku bądź mądry, wyjdzie na to, że jednak zrobimy gaz a za 10 lat jak już będzie wiadomo co i jak rozważymy ponownie czym będziemy palić. Ostatnio dostaliśmy propozycję robienia ogrzewania folią grzewczą plus fotowoltaika. Podobno najtańsze i najlepsze ogrzewanie jakie może być  :Smile: 
*Łukasz_Ka*  mądrze prawisz  :Smile:  Wybrałeś już jakąś ofertę? Pozdrawiam

----------


## Iscra

> *Iscra* Wasz projekt wymiata  nie widziałam  go wcześniej. Miałaś projekt indywidualny? My mamy indywidualny, ale co z tego, chciałam łazienkę na 9 m. zrobił 7, chciałam spiżarkę bez okna, mam okno, teraz podobno stwierdził, że schody na ganku nam niepotrzebne, na mój okrzyk rozpaczy stwierdził tylko, że ona ma większe doświadczenie ode mnie i tak będzie lepiej  jeszcze zastanawiam się co z tym fantem zrobić. Masz rację z tym wyciszeniem, też taki plan mamy, tym bardziej, że jak mój małżonek sobie na imprezce wypije to zaczyna głośno rozmawiać i śpiewać co nie wszystkim domownikom może odpowiadać he he


Dzięki  :wink:  Tak, był indywidualny. Kilku architektów obskoczyliśmy zanim znaleźliśmy kogoś, kto rozumiał nasze potrzeby  :smile: 

Co to znaczy "schody na ganku niepotrzebne"? Mówimy o dworze czy o dworku-potworku? Sama schodów nie znoszę, ale dwór rządzi się swoimi prawami i dwór bez schodów do niego prowadzących wygląda jak zwykła wiejska chata... Ależ architekt, no naprawdę.

----------


## Arturo72

> Dostałam ofertę z 1 z firm na pc gruntową i powietrzną. Gruntową policzyli nam na 57 k  ,natomiast powietrzną na 33 k ( trochę taniej niż wcześniej ,ale to Viessmann). Ponadto ta firma napisała, że dla prawidłowej pracy układu grzewczego zaleca się zastosowanie kominka z płaszczem wodnym. To tak a propo tego co wcześniej pisałeś *Myjk* o 2 systemach grzewczych.  Ogólnie jedna firma doradza, żeby robić gruntową a druga twierdzi, że lepsza powietrzna. Zawsze to samo i weź tu człowieku bądź mądry, wyjdzie na to, że jednak zrobimy gaz a za 10 lat jak już będzie wiadomo co i jak rozważymy ponownie czym będziemy palić. Ostatnio dostaliśmy propozycję robienia ogrzewania folią grzewczą plus fotowoltaika. Podobno najtańsze i najlepsze ogrzewanie jakie może być *Łukasz_Ka*  mądrze prawisz  Wybrałeś już jakąś ofertę? Pozdrawiam


To co mówiłem wcześniej,o budowie i do budowy trzeba podejść z głową a nie bezrozumnie bo inaczej człowieka będą robili za idiotę i owcę do strzyżenia co widać powyżej z kominkiem PW i kosmicznymi wycenami....Czy AnnaWiśniewska rzuciła do zapytań konkretne zyczenia z konkretnymi i podstawowymi danymi swojego domu czyli z obciążeniem cieplnym czy olewajac to rzuciła zapytania " a niech tam" ?  :big grin: Z odpowiedzi na zapytania sądzę,że była to ta druga opcja  :wink: Ale jakie podejście do budowy takie i odpowiedzi  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

Papiery złożone.  :big tongue:  Zdążyłem przed nowym rokiem, jee!

----------


## Liliputek

*AnnaWiśniewska * co prawda *Arturo72*, jak zwykle w swoim niezbyt grzecznym i miłym stylu, ale merytorycznie dobrze pisze... najlepiej najpierw określcie sobie zapotrzebowanie na ciepło w domu. O ile pamiętam temat to gruntowa PC jest bardziej wydajna, sprawdzi się w domu o większym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło. Nie potrzebnie pozbywałabyś się 50 tys, skoro pompa PW, która jest tańsza, spokojnie dałaby sobię rade z ogrzaniem  :smile:  Ale to trzeba wyliczyć. Ja już tak dobrze tematu pomp nie pamiętam, bo poszlismy w coś innego...

Z tym kominkiem z płaszczem tez lepiej samemu poczytać, nawet na forum, na bank jest sporo osób, które mają, zobaczyć jakie to koszty i czy w ogóle się zwracają. Sam kominek bez płaszcza jest drogi (o czym się przekonuję), a pewnie taki wypasiony to też niezła inwestycja  :wink:  

Ja zawsze zanim podejmę kontakt z kimkolwiek to czytam forum, żeby mi potem nie mówili np. nie budować z silikatow, bo można tylko 1 rząd dziennie pustaków ułożyć, leszta zjeźdża, nie robić deskowania, bo niepotrzebne itp. A wielu wykonawców zachwala swoje metody, czy materiały. Nie ma się co dziwić, każdy dba o siebie  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

> Papiery złożone.  Zdążyłem przed nowym rokiem, jee!


własnie wróciłeś z urzędu?  :big grin:  czy to jest news?  :big grin:  
a tak serio to gratuluję!! teraz będzie... z górki?  :big grin:

----------


## Liliputek

Ja zgadzam się z *Iscra*, schody wyglądają super, nadają uroku i wyglądu  :smile: 

Swoją drogą uwielbiam architektów... oni robią co chcą. Nam odradzano rekuperację, bo architekt to ma w bloku i to mu huczy... ? nie wiem co mnie to miało obchodzić... źle dobrana to huczy.

----------


## Myjk

> własnie wróciłeś z urzędu?  czy to jest news?  
> a tak serio to gratuluję!! teraz będzie... z górki?


Tak, z tego powodu nawet "dziennik budowy" otworzyłem, vel blog budowlany. :>

----------


## Liliputek

> Tak, z tego powodu nawet "dziennik budowy" otworzyłem, vel blog budowlany. :>


ooooo dobrze  :big grin: 
sprawdziłam - mozna tam nawet komentować  :big grin:

----------


## Iscra

Podoba mi się Twój styl pisania, Myjku  :big grin:

----------


## moniss

*Aniu*, tym razem zgodzę się z Twoim architektem, że schody nie są konieczne. Kiedyś wszystkie dwory i dworki (o ile warunki gruntowe pozwalały) miały piwnice i stąd też schody. A nawet gdy warunki gruntowe nie pozwalały na piwnice, to i tak fundamenty budynku podwyższano, właśnie ze względu na te niekorzystne warunki gruntowe  :wink: 
Obecnie chcemy aby ogród był przedłużeniem salonu, stąd najczęścej robi się wielkie drzwi tarasowe i tarasy ziemne na poziomie gruntu. Kolejną sprawą jest wygoda a także myślenie przyszłościowe (dziecięce spacerówki, gorsza sprawnosć ruchowa na stare lata), czy nawet pesymistyczne o wypadkach (a co gdy zdarzy się wypadek i trzeba będzie pokonywać te schody o kulach czy na wózku?)

Zerknij na realizację projektu z LK&Projekt:
http://lk-projekt.pl/lkand321-produkt-199.html#realizacje
Oryginalny projekt miał schody na ganek, białe ściany i czerwoną dachówkę, czyli to, co przeciętny Kowalski uważa, ze dworek mieć powinien. 
Realizacja jest inna, bo nie mamy schodów, a zamiast oklepanej czerwonej dachówki, jest drewniany gont, czyli to, czym dach polski łamany był zazwyczaj kryty. I to właśnie realizacja a nie wizualizacja projektu jest piękna  :smile:  

Jeśli masz taką możliwość, to ja oddaję głos za brakiem schodów  :smile: 

 Co do ogrzewania, to ostatnio firmy od folii grzewczych ruszyły ostro z marketingiem. Kilka dni temu na wątku "kabelkowców", a właściwie tych, którzy grzeją czystym prądem z cop= 1, pojawił się użytkownik, któremu firma wyliczyła folie + trochę mat grzewczych + robota na jakieś 19tys. zł dla domu 120m2.
 Chłopak był przekonany (tak mu marketingowiec wmówił), że jest to najtańsza forma ogrzewania tak w instalacji jak i użytkowaniu. Chłopaki na wątku szybko wyprowadzili go z błędu.
Link do wątku:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7342280

----------


## Iscra

Piękna realizacja, ale tych schodów jakoś mi tam brakuje. No choćby trzech, niskich...  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> *AnnaWiśniewska * co prawda *Arturo72*, jak zwykle w swoim niezbyt grzecznym i miłym stylu, ale merytorycznie dobrze pisze...


Zawsze dosadnie ale rzetelnie.Ile razy można czytać bzdury typu ekogroszek czy wogóle paliwa stałe są tanie,podłogówka szkodzi i nie nadaje się do sypialni i tylko grzejniki ścienne są najlepsze,pow.15cm izolacji na ścianie to głupota i wiecej się nie opłaca,izolacja na ścianie to tylko na placki bo dom się zagrzeje,pompa ciepła p-w zamarza i nie grzeje w minusowych temperaturach,pompy ciepła to droga inwestycja,WG to komfort nieziemski,silikaty są be,zimne i na chlewy tylko się nadają itp.Skąd takie bzdury się biorą wśród inwestorów wypowiadane tutaj na forum ?Stąd,że taki inwestor nie myśli co papla,nie liczy czy faktycznie,nie drąży tematu swojego domu a bazuje jedynie na tym co ciemniak jeden z drugim mu powiedzą...

----------


## Victor72

Mogę i ja się wtrącić? :smile:   Przed początkiem zimy w moim domu ma być zrobiony dach, czyli będzie stan surowy otwarty. Teraz chyba pora na okna?

----------


## Liliputek

> Mogę i ja się wtrącić?  Przed początkiem zimy w moim domu ma być zrobiony dach, czyli będzie stan surowy otwarty. Teraz chyba pora na okna?


U nas własnie taka była kolejność  :smile:  z tym, że nie wiem jak z pianka montażową jeśli byłby mróz...

----------


## Kamila.

Cześć Bocianki  :smile: 
My co prawda wylądujemy na naszej budowie na wiosnę 2017  :wink:  ale czytam Was chętnie i co tu dużo mówić... też bym tak chciała  :wink:  
Mamy już całą papierologię, prowizoryczne ogrodzenie, studnię z własną wodą, szambo i resztę niezbędników budowlanych za wyjątkiem... projektu który robi się od kilku miesięcy i zrobić się nie może  :sad:  

Tymczasem sobie tu posiedzę i pozazdroszczę tym którzy już mogą  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

> Cześć Bocianki 
> My co prawda wylądujemy na naszej budowie na wiosnę 2017  ale czytam Was chętnie i co tu dużo mówić... też bym tak chciała  
> Mamy już całą papierologię, prowizoryczne ogrodzenie, studnię z własną wodą, szambo i resztę niezbędników budowlanych za wyjątkiem... projektu który robi się od kilku miesięcy i zrobić się nie może  
> 
> Tymczasem sobie tu posiedzę i pozazdroszczę tym którzy już mogą



To już sporo macie  :smile:  a prąd?
My szamba jeszcze nie mamy....

----------


## Kamila.

> a prąd?


Złożyliśmy wniosek o wykonanie przyłącza na działkę (prąd jest w drodze) i termin realizacji mamy podany na połowę przyszłego roku  :smile: 
Z gazem sytuacja jest ciut inna bo na przyłącze trzeba czekać 18 miesięcy.

No i tak sobie czekamy  :roll eyes:

----------


## Liliputek

*Kamila*. my akurat nie robiliśmy przyłącza gazu... ale prąd na działce jest przydatny, chociaż są inwestorzy, którzy jada na agregacie  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> ooooo dobrze 
> sprawdziłam - mozna tam nawet komentować


Można, aczkolwiek muszę jeszcze jakieś powiadomienia mailowe zrobić. Teraz tylko RSS działa.




> Podoba mi się Twój styl pisania, Myjku


Szkoda że moja polonistka tego nie słyszy ;P poza tym tam przecież nic prawie nie ma. Skrobałem to na kolanie czekając aż córa skończy lekcje śpiewu.  :wink:

----------


## Kamila.

Liliputku agregat też już był wykorzystywany  :wink:  
Wydaje mi się że dobrze mieć takie ustrojstwo, nawet mimo posiadania już przyłącza prądu. Ratuje skórę gdy jest problem z chwilową dostawą energii, a u nas, niestety dość często zdarzają się tzw. "przerwy technologiczne w dostawie energii elektrycznej.

----------


## marcink123

Witam, w nadzchodzącym roku planuje budowe domu i zastanawiam sie dosc mocnko nad zaintalowaniem PC. Czy moze ktos z Was w tym roku zainstalowal takie rozwiazanie? Jaka pompe wybraliscie? zastanawiam sie nad firma NIBE bo slyszalem dobre opinie, ale bylbym wdzieczny za Wasze-obiektywne.

Pozdrawiam, Marcin

----------


## Buczi

> Witam, w nadzchodzącym roku planuje budowe domu i zastanawiam sie dosc mocnko nad zaintalowaniem PC. Czy moze ktos z Was w tym roku zainstalowal takie rozwiazanie? Jaka pompe wybraliscie? zastanawiam sie nad firma NIBE bo slyszalem dobre opinie, ale bylbym wdzieczny za Wasze-obiektywne.


A interesujesz się pompą powietrzną czy gruntową?

----------


## Myjk

> Witam, w nadzchodzącym roku planuje budowe domu i zastanawiam sie dosc mocnko nad zaintalowaniem PC. Czy moze ktos z Was w tym roku zainstalowal takie rozwiazanie? Jaka pompe wybraliscie? zastanawiam sie nad firma NIBE bo slyszalem dobre opinie, ale bylbym wdzieczny za Wasze-obiektywne.


W takim razie pierwsze co JUŻ wykonaj, jeśli masz wybrany projekt, to Obliczenie Zapotrzebowania na Ciepło tzw. OZC. Możesz zrobić sam (naturalnie trzeba to będzie mocno zgłębić), albo opłacić audytora. Tylko dzięki temu dobierzesz dobrze źródło ciepła a i pozwoli to zweryfikować projekt. Pamiętaj, że w przyszłym roku już będą większe wymagania co do energooszczędności -- a z tego co widzę po gotowych projektach, większość jest jeszcze w średniowieczu.




> A interesujesz się pompą powietrzną czy gruntową?


To jest dobre pytanie pomocnicze, niemniej jednak już teraz można napisać aby odpuścić sobie NIBE, Viessmann, czy Buderus. Taki ogólny hint, kompletna kotłownia oparta na PC do 10kW nie powinna kosztować więcej jak 28 tys. zł w przypadku zastosowania pompy powietrznej i więcej niż 35 tys. zł brutto w przypadku gruntowej z poziomym wymiennikiem (bez kiwania palcem w tej sprawie). Mniejsze moce winny kosztować oczywiście odpowiednio mniej.

----------


## Arturo72

> To jest dobre pytanie pomocnicze, niemniej jednak już teraz można napisać aby odpuścić sobie NIBE, Viessmann, czy Buderus. Taki ogólny hint, kompletna kotłownia oparta na PC do 10kW nie powinna kosztować więcej jak 28 tys. zł w przypadku zastosowania pompy powietrznej i więcej niż 35 tys. zł brutto w przypadku gruntowej z poziomym wymiennikiem (bez kiwania palcem w tej sprawie). Mniejsze moce winny kosztować oczywiście odpowiednio mniej.


Dokładnie tak  :smile: 
No i OZC najważniejsze przy wyborze jakiegokolwiek źródła ciepła,żeby móc sobie porównać i policzyć zasadność każdego bo może wyjść,że ogrzewanie prądem będzie najtańsze  :big grin:

----------


## kjuta

*AniuW* śliczny domek się szykuje  :hug: 
baaardzo mi się podoba, uważam że lepiej wolniej budować, a być zadowolonym z efektów, jestem tego przykładem, buduję już 3 rok  :Lol:  ale powiem Ci że jak mam chandrę, to wystarczy że przejadę przez budowę, obejrzę mój dach, który jest fenomenalnie zrobiony , z którego jestem ogromnie zadowolona i... zły humor od razu przechodzi, to taka rzecz, która wpływa na samopoczucie  :smile: 

wyceną dachu i reakcjami na nie nie zaprzątaj sobie głowy, zawsze znajdą się tacy co to potrafią taniej i lepiej wykonać, sama robiłam pełne deskowanie, papowanie i miałam super wykonawcę, za którego jestem bardzo wdzięczna losowi, jednak moi znajomi nie umieli przełknąć kosztu mojego dachu, najpierw usiłowałam im tłumaczyć, co skąd i dlaczego, nie chcieli słuchać, bo wiedzieli lepiej, no cóż... od tego momentu w ogóle nie mówię im o kosztach już jakiegokolwiek etapu, sprawdzam w necie, na muratorze


z tymi kominami, u mnie jak była koncepcja przesunięcia komina, to musiałam nadlać w miejsce przesunięcia stopkę do ławy fundamentowej, aby jego ciężar udźwignąć, Wy macie płyty ?

buziaki i powodzenia!

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

> *Łukasz_Ka*  mądrze prawisz  Wybrałeś już jakąś ofertę? Pozdrawiam


Jeszcze nie. Właśnie zaprzata mi głowę temat okien. W sprawie ogrzewania myślę, że w przyszłym tygodniu odnowie kontakty z instalatorami i zapadnie jakaś decyzja. Co do urządzenia jestem raczej przekonany, teraz zależy wszystko od oferty na to urządzenie.

Skoro otrzymałaś już więcej ofert i nie spełniają oczekiwań, to przynajmniej wiesz ile są warte alternatywy.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## MisiekNS

Był SSO a jest SSZ!!  :rotfl:

----------


## przemo1

> Był SSO a jest SSZ!!


No i super!

----------


## Buczi

> Był SSO a jest SSZ!!



Gratulacje  :smile: 

My czekamy na cieślę prawdopodobnie do połowy grudnia, bo przez kiepską pogodę we wrześniu i październiku mają już sporą obsuwę  :bash:

----------


## Buczi

*Myjk* Mógłbyś podrzucić namiary na jakichś instalatorów pomp ciepła (PW) z naszej okolicy? Interesowałeś się może panelami PV?

----------


## Myjk

*MisiekNS* Brawo!

*@Buczi*, mógłbym podać tylko jednego instalatora PC z okolicy, problem w tym, że dwa razy podchodziłem z nim do współpracy (chciałem w obecnym domu zamontować PC PW) i dwa razy zwyczajnie sprawę olał (niby przyjechał, obejrzał, miał wycenić i tyle go widziałem). Do tego jeszcze, gdy wspominałem o gruntówce do nowego domu, próbował mi wciskać jakieś "dzwine" pompy (w sensie jakieś niemieckie, ale ani razu o nich nie słyszałem)  Przy tym jeszcze bardzo drogie. Dlatego chyba nie warto.

Ja ogólnie jestem zeźlony na kwestię instalacji PC -- aż w weekend siedziałem i szukałem kursów na hydraulika żeby samemu temat ogarnąć. I nawet znalazłem.  :big tongue:

----------


## Buczi

*Myjk* ucz się ucz to może i moją ogarniesz  :wiggle:

----------


## Myjk

Śmiej się śmiej  :wink:  ale jak 6 lat temu chciałem zamontować klimatyzator i mi instalatorzy serwowali ceny z kosmosu, to też pojechałem na kurs do krakowskiego COCHu (Centralny Ośrodek Chłodnictwa) i się naumiałęm jak instalować powietrzne pompy ciepła. I oczywiście zainstalowałem sobie ten klimatyzator za pół ceny instalatorskiej i oczywiście działa bezawaryjnie do dzisiaj. Także przygotowanie z działania i instalacji samych pomp posiadam, nie posiadam dostatecznej wiedzy "sanitarnej" aby ogarnąć kotłownię.  :wink:

----------


## marcink123

Myślałem raczej nad gruntową. Mamy działke w dośc 'wilgotnym' miejscu, a ponoć im wyższa wilgotność podłoża to taka pompa wydatniejsza?

----------


## marcink123

Kurcze, właśnie czytałem, że teraz tych z poziomym wymiennikiem już się raczej nie stosuje. To jaką firme mógłbyś polecić?

----------


## Zuzunia

Witam wszystkich :smile:  Jestem już na etapie wykańczania domu - więc trochę wiedzy już mam i postaram się pomóc :smile:

----------


## Buczi

> Śmiej się śmiej  ale jak 6 lat temu chciałem zamontować klimatyzator i mi instalatorzy serwowali ceny z kosmosu, to też pojechałem na kurs do krakowskiego COCHu (Centralny Ośrodek Chłodnictwa) i się naumiałęm jak instalować powietrzne pompy ciepła. I oczywiście zainstalowałem sobie ten klimatyzator za pół ceny instalatorskiej i oczywiście działa bezawaryjnie do dzisiaj. Także przygotowanie z działania i instalacji samych pomp posiadam, nie posiadam dostatecznej wiedzy "sanitarnej" aby ogarnąć kotłownię.


Znowu dla mnie cała kotłownia nie jest aż tak straszna jak sama pompa z którą nigdy nie miałem styczności  :wink: 

Co do ceny montażu klimatyzatorów to masz racje.. W tym roku kolega chciał zakładać i również ceny samego montażu go zabiły.

Moje przygody z hydrauliką zacznę od kanalizacji, rozprowadzenia wody i rozłożenia podłogówki (problem pojawi się dopiero przy szafkach rozdzielczych i sprawdzaniu szczelności). Co do samej PC PW to czekam aktualnie na wycenę autoryzowanego instalatora Panasonica z Siedlec który przy okazji ogarnia dofinansowania, więc zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie  :wink: 





> Myślałem raczej nad gruntową. Mamy działke w dośc 'wilgotnym' miejscu, a ponoć im wyższa wilgotność podłoża to taka pompa wydatniejsza?


Z tego co swego czasu się orientowałem to tak  :smile: 




> Kurcze, właśnie czytałem, że teraz tych z poziomym wymiennikiem już się raczej nie stosuje. To jaką firme mógłbyś polecić?


A dlaczego nie? Jeśli masz wystarczającą wielkość działki to wg mnie jest to spoko alternatywa dla wymienników pionowych które są sporo droższe. Dodatkowo jeśli ma się sporo samozaparcia to można taki wymiennik wykonać samemu (co też wpływa na koszta). Nawet tutaj na forum widziałem zdjęcia takich prac  :smile: 




> Witam wszystkich Jestem już na etapie wykańczania domu - więc trochę wiedzy już mam i postaram się pomóc


Witamy, witamy  :welcome: 

Pochwal się jaki domek budujecie, jaki macie system ogrzewania itp, a wtedy bankowo pojawią się pytania  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

Generalnie instalacja pompy PC PW niczym szczególnym się nie różni od instalacji klimatyzatora. Tylko nie wiem czy PC PW już nie podpada pod ustawę o gazach (AFAIR powyżej 4kg czynnika) i czy nie musi instalacji robić "wykfalifikowany" chłodnik. Nie wiem też (bo nie badałem tematu) czy PC PW są fabrycznie napełnione czynnikiem pozwalającym napełnić instalację po podłączeniu. Jeśli tak, to instalacja to raczej nie problem (mam nawet, zakupioną na potrzeby instalacji klimy, pompę próżniową, manometr, kielicharkę czy giętarkę do rur miedzianych). Jeśli nie, to trzeba już mieć sprzęt do napełniania a wtedy to już mało opłacalna zabawa aby to robić jednorazowo dla siebie. W kwestii instalacji lepsza jest jednak PC GW -- nie ma zabawy z czynnikiem chłodniczym. Podpina się hydraulikę, podłącza pompę do gniazdka i działa. No i mnie, jako że chcę gruntówkę, właśnie umiejętności hydraulicznych brakuje -- co jak z czym gdzie podłączyć żeby było poprawnie i bezpiecznie. W razie czego faktycznie możemy się umiejętnościami wymienić.  :big grin: 

Dofinansowania to pic na wodę. Najwięcej zarabia instalator i bank. U Was dają jakieś programy gminne? W Wawie i ościennych to nic nie ma... Przepraszam, w Otwocku dają dofinansowania, u mnie już nie. Dlatego też PV nawet nie rozważałem, aby były opłacalne (szczególnie przy PC) musiałyby kosztować maks. 40% obecnej ceny.

----------


## Buczi

I tu się zaczyna problem... PC PW sprzedawane jest gołe, bez żadnego czynnika itp. Dodatkowo podejrzewam że kwestia montażu byłaby wyciągana w przypadku najmniejszej pierdoły gwarancyjnej (a z moim szczęściem...  :bash: ).

W powiecie mińskim była w tym roku akcja dofinansowania pomp PW ale tylko na użytek CWU więc nie ma szans żeby się załapać z większą.  

Dofinansowania... niby pic na wodę, ale zobaczymy co wymyślą na przyszły rok. Nawet jeśli cena będzie podobna co przy zakupie bez dofinansowania a zwrócą mi się koszta kredytowania to mnie to usatysfakcjonuje, bo na chwilę obecną budujemy bez wsparcia banku, a podejrzewam że "świnka" może się okazać za płytka na dokończenie wszystkiego, więc delikatna "kreska" (w dodatku tak naprawdę darmowa) byłaby spoko  :smile: 

Co do PV... sam nie wiem co o tym myśleć... podobnie jak przy PC nigdy nie miałem z tym styczności. Pytanie jeszcze jak będzie wyglądał net metering i jaka będzie różnica w stosunku do użytkowania pompy w taryfie G12. Bo jeśli pv nie wypali to właśnie na taryfie będę szukał oszczędności

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

> Moje przygody z hydrauliką zacznę od kanalizacji, rozprowadzenia wody i rozłożenia podłogówki (problem pojawi się dopiero przy szafkach rozdzielczych i sprawdzaniu szczelności).


Planujesz robić samemu to samo co ja, ale przyznam, że boję się trochę robić podłogówkę. Nigdy tego nie robiłem i stąd obawy. Jednak możliwość zaoszczedzenia około 5k, bo tak mi wychodzi z wycen, jest mobilizująca.

To co piszecie o gwarancji to chyba jest największą bolączką instalowania takich urządzeń. Co z tego, że wiesz, jak to zrobić, skoro gwarantem jest instalator, a producent w razie wady urządzenia nie uzna swojej winy przy braku instalacji przez kogoś z ich autoryzacją.
Obym się mylił, bo planuje sam zamontować rekuperator.

----------


## Buczi

> Planujesz robić samemu to samo co ja, ale przyznam, że boję się trochę robić podłogówkę. Nigdy tego nie robiłem i stąd obawy. Jednak możliwość zaoszczedzenia około 5k, bo tak mi wychodzi z wycen, jest mobilizująca.


Szczerze? Wg. mnie jeśli zakupisz rury na podstawie jakiegoś projektu (tzn. będziesz znał dokładną długość wszystkich obwodów) to unikniesz łączeń - co może być tak naprawdę chyba jedynym miejscem nieszczelności które będzie niedostępne po wylaniu posadzki. 
Nie wiem jak Ty, ale u siebie planuje wykonać ją na podstawie jakiegoś gotowego projektu na którego jestem w stanie wywalić hajs  :wink: 


Jedynym problemem wg mnie są skrzynki rozdzielcze i sprawdzanie szczelności, którą (jeśli nic nie wymyślę) zlecę hydraulikowi ( i zapewne przy okazji wysłucham jak to według niego dałem rury zbyt gęsto "bo on zawsze robi co 15cm i też jest dobrze  :roll eyes:  )


*A projekt wykonam u kolegi *Asolt* z forum, który również będzie robił OZC  :smile:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Dobrze piszesz. Ja projekt mam, ale... No właśnie, z jednym ale. Projekt jest na podłogówke zasilana woda do temp 45 stopni. Ma w każdym pomieszczeniu dwie strefy, z rurkami co 15 i co 10 cm. Co oczywiście mija się z założeniami temp zasilania max 35 stopni.
Faktycznie, może musiałbym kupić nowy dostosowany projekt i wtedy to już będzie prostrza sprawa.
Sprawdzenie szczelności i tak musiałbym zlecić, bo nie mam dostępu do odpowiedniego sprzętu. 

Muszę poczytać o kładzeniu podłogowki i się do tego przekonać  :wink:

----------


## Buczi

> Dobrze piszesz. Ja projekt mam, ale... No właśnie, z jednym ale. Projekt jest na podłogówke zasilana woda do temp 45 stopni. Ma w każdym pomieszczeniu dwie strefy, z rurkami co 15 i co 10 cm. Co oczywiście mija się z założeniami temp zasilania max 35 stopni.
> Faktycznie, może musiałbym kupić nowy dostosowany projekt i wtedy to już będzie prostrza sprawa.
> Sprawdzenie szczelności i tak musiałbym zlecić, bo nie mam dostępu do odpowiedniego sprzętu. 
> 
> Muszę poczytać o kładzeniu podłogowki i się do tego przekonać


A to jak to się stało, że projekt jest do 45 stopni? Gdzie go robiłeś?

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Ten projekt został stworzony podczas adaptacji projektu. Nasz architekt adaptujacy projekt chyba chciał zabłysnąć i dołączył nam do projektu cały system ogrzewania na PC Vieśka z podłogówką. Tylko chyba nie zrozumiał do końca idei. Nawet ich OZC bardzo odbiega od tego, które zrobił Asolt. Co więcej, wg nich pomimo iż dolozylem izolacji to straty ciepła są większe niż w oryginalnym projekcie. :wink:  
Jako iż to nie było zamawiane, ani dopłacane to nie składałem reklamacji i uznałem, że w trakcie budowy zrobię to jak należy. Zresztą zakładałem zlecenie całości w temacie ogrzewania. Teraz jednak oszczędne myślenie bierze górę  :wink:

----------


## AnnaWiśniewska

> To co mówiłem wcześniej,o budowie i do budowy trzeba podejść z głową a nie bezrozumnie bo inaczej człowieka będą robili za idiotę i owcę do strzyżenia co widać powyżej z kominkiem PW i kosmicznymi wycenami....Czy AnnaWiśniewska rzuciła do zapytań konkretne zyczenia z konkretnymi i podstawowymi danymi swojego domu czyli z obciążeniem cieplnym czy olewajac to rzuciła zapytania " a niech tam" ? Z odpowiedzi na zapytania sądzę,że była to ta druga opcja Ale jakie podejście do budowy takie i odpowiedzi


 *Arturo72* do zapytań podałam wszystkie niezbędne dane łącznie z OZC i dokumentami dotyczącymi ocieplenia domu. Oczywiście Ty wiesz lepiej i znasz tak dobrze ludzi, że jesteś w stanie od razu wydać o nich opinię. Gratuluję obycia i " wszechstronności".
*moniss* faktycznie piękna realizacja projektu, niestety mam takie samo zdanie jak Iscra. Nie podoba mi się dworek bez schodów, chociaż 2, ale żeby były.  Te wszystkie rzeczy o  których piszesz, tj. wózek, starość, wypadek spowodowały to, iż mamy dom parterowy a nie piętrowy. Zobaczymy jaki będzie efekt końcowy u mnie  :Smile:  
*Liliputek*  Ja już wcześniej czytałam forum na tematy, które mnie interesowały i to dzięki temu zdecydowałam, że chcę płaszcz do kominka a nie DGP. Ostatnio sporo chodziliśmy po znajomych itp., którzy ogrzewają PC, Kominkami i gazem.  Rozmawialiśmy też z wykonawcami. Efekt jest taki, że każdy zachwala to co ma. Ci co grzeją gazem płynnym ( 18 lat w starym domu) zadowoleni są z gazu i w nowym domu także zrobili gaz. Ci co grzeją PC zadowoleni są z PC tylko zaznaczają, że na razie w Polsce ( od 2 lat) prawdziwej zimy nie było, więc nie wiedzą jak to będzie na dłuższą metę. Ci ostatni mają także kominek i żałują, że nie zrobili płaszcza. Rozmawialiśmy z 2 wykonawcami, którzy także doradzają do PC robić kominek z płaszczem. Przyznam, że nadal się nie zdecydowaliśmy czym będziemy ogrzewać dom. A Ty jakie rozwiązanie wybrałaś? 
*kjuta* Dziękuję. Poprawiłaś mi humor  :hug:   My teraz znaleźliśmy architekta wnętrz i tez nie powiemy o tym rodzinie, gdyż nie zrozumieją tego. Jeszcze dom jako tako przełknęli, ale architekta raczej już nie przełkną  :Smile:  U nas koniec końców będą 2 kominy, mamy wylany strop betonowy. Zajrzałam do Ciebie, żeby zobaczyć dom, ale jak zobaczyłam 111 stron do przeczytania to na razie przycupnę i jak odnajdę w tych 111 stronach domek to się odezwę  :big grin: 
*Łukasz_Ka*  Jak możesz to daj znać na priv kogo wybrałeś. My dopiero dostaliśmy ostatnią wycenę. Teraz musimy porównać kto, co i za ile oferuje. Różnica w  cenach pomp jest ok. 8 k. Daliśmy jednak zapytania tez na inne rzeczy, więc zobaczymy co z tego wyniknie  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam
Wszystkim, którzy mają już SSO lub SSZ gratuluję  :Smile:

----------


## Liliputek

*AnnaWiśniewska* my zdecydowaliśmy się na bufor ciepła, mamy komin gazowy na wszelki wypadek  :wink:  u nas już zamontowano bufor, ale najwcześniej za rok będę mogła cokolwiek powiedzieć  :smile:  z OZC wyszło nam to najkorzystniej w stosunku do inwestycji. Zobaczymy jak w praktyce  :smile: 
Najgorsze jest to, że ja mam średnie zaufanie do wykonawcow, zawsze podejrzewam, że chcą mi coś sprzedać  :big grin:  np. teraz wybieram rekuperator, polecają reku nowej generacji, bo lepszy (i droższy), a ja muszę przeczytać całą kartę produktu, bo nie wierzę  :big grin: 

Nie rozumiem, czemu rodzina nie przełknie architekta... ja wychodzę z założenia, że jak ktoś chce to niech robi  :big grin:  osobiście podobają mi się wnętrza projektowane  :smile:  tylko pilnujcie go! Koleżance tak poprawił, że usunął kran z tarasu.... i wodę ciągną szlaufem z garażu...  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> np. teraz wybieram rekuperator, polecają reku nowej generacji, bo lepszy (i droższy), a ja muszę przeczytać całą kartę produktu, bo nie wierzę


I prawidłowo. Ja z podstawy wyszedłem z założenia, po przeanalizowaniu, że reku nie może kosztować więcej jak 5 tys. i spokojnie da się taki znaleźć. Na nowe generacje i super wydajności nie zwracaj uwagi, to proste urządzenie jest i żadnego polepszenia ponadto dotychczasowe już się nie da uzyskać. A nawet jak jakiś model będzie lepszy o parę procent to się to nie zwróci jesli coś będzie choć o 1000 zł droższe. 




> Nie rozumiem, czemu rodzina nie przełknie architekta... ja wychodzę z założenia, że jak ktoś chce to niech robi  osobiście podobają mi się wnętrza projektowane  tylko pilnujcie go! Koleżance tak poprawił, że usunął kran z tarasu.... i wodę ciągną szlaufem z garażu...


W ogóle co rodzina ma do tego, pytanie podstawowe... BTW jak tam Twoje projektowanie wnętrz? Poszło coś?

Do mnie właśnie z urzędu wróciło "wezwanie do usunięcia braków". Próbuję się od 4h dodzwonić, bo wg mnie wszystko o co jątrzą było dołączone. Twierdzą, że nie może być dwóch inwestorów, a tylko jeden. Dalej, że chcą decyzji WZ i ZT wystawionej dla inwestora. Problem w tym, że projekt budowlany był złożony na mnie i żonę (zgodnie z prawdą, oboje inwestujemy w budowę), i podobnie były wystawione WZ (też na nas). Nie wiem o co tym typom chodzi... :/

----------


## Iscra

> Do mnie właśnie z urzędu wróciło "wezwanie do usunięcia braków". Próbuję się od 4h dodzwonić, bo wg mnie wszystko o co jątrzą było dołączone. Twierdzą, że nie może być dwóch inwestorów, a tylko jeden. Dalej, że chcą decyzji WZ i ZT wystawionej dla inwestora. Problem w tym, że projekt budowlany był złożony na mnie i żonę (zgodnie z prawdą, oboje inwestujemy w budowę), i podobnie były wystawione WZ (też na nas). Nie wiem o co tym typom chodzi... :/


Poszukaj II OSK 1499/08 - Wyrok NSA z 2009-09-17.

Z cytatów:
"inwestorem jest podmiot, bez którego woli nie może funkcjonować ani budowa w sensie faktycznym, ani nie może toczyć się postępowanie administracyjne zmierzające do wydania określonej decyzji administracyjnej. W związku z tym należy przyjąć, że inwestorem może być osoba fizyczna lub prawna bądź też inna jednostka organizacyjna nie mająca osobowości prawnej.
(...)
Pojęcie to można odnieść do interesu prawnego, jaki dany podmiot posiada na poszczególnych etapach procesu inwestycyjnego. Na etapie wydawania decyzji o pozwoleniu na budowę inwestorem będzie podmiot zamierzający realizować daną inwestycję.
(...)
celowe dla określenia pojęcia inwestora jest odniesienie się do konkretnej sytuacji faktycznej, a nie jedynie niedopuszczalnie zawężonej - literalnej wykładni przepisu. Sąd uznał zatem, iż organy administracyjne ograniczając się do takowej wykładni i pomijając kwestię interesu prawnego Wspólnoty w postępowaniu o wydanie pozwolenia na użytkowanie naruszyły art. 59 ust. 7 Prawa budowlanego".

Nie ma definicji "inwestora" w prawie budowlanym. I nieuprawnione jest twierdzenie, że może być to tylko jedna osoba. Tak wynika z wyroku NSA. Nie można tutaj stosować zawężonej wykładni. Jeśli wszystko jest na Ciebie i żonę - to PnB też ma być. Kłóć się  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> I tu się zaczyna problem... PC PW sprzedawane jest gołe, bez żadnego czynnika itp.


Mylisz się,są sprzedawane "pełne" z czynnikiem R410a,przynajmniej moja w 2013r była pełna.


> *Arturo72* do zapytań podałam wszystkie niezbędne dane łącznie z OZC i dokumentami dotyczącymi ocieplenia domu. Oczywiście Ty wiesz lepiej i znasz tak dobrze ludzi, że jesteś w stanie od razu wydać o nich opinię. Gratuluję obycia i " wszechstronności".


Czyli firma potraktowała Cię jako typową "owcę do strzyżenia".O tym własnie pisałem tutaj:http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7356101  Ale jak widać,wiele to świadczy o inwestorze...

----------


## Buczi

> Mylisz się,są sprzedawane "pełne" z czynnikiem R410a,przynajmniej moja w 2013r była pełna.



Ale masz PC PW typu SPLIT czy MONOBLOCK?

----------


## Arturo72

> Ale masz PC PW typu SPLIT czy MONOBLOCK?


Splita mam,osobiscie uważam,że monoblok jest gorszym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## AnnaWiśniewska

> Mylisz się,są sprzedawane "pełne" z czynnikiem R410a,przynajmniej moja w 2013r była pełna.Czyli firma potraktowała Cię jako typową "owcę do strzyżenia".O tym własnie pisałem tutaj:http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7356101  Ale jak widać,wiele to świadczy o inwestorze...


Niewykluczone, że tak było, dlatego rozsyłam oferty po różnych firmach z zapytaniem. A może Ty masz do polecenia jakąś firmę, która "nie strzyże owiec". Z tego co widzę i z tego co pisze* bobrow*  masz wiele lat "doświadczenia" na tym forum, więc może się podzielisz wiedzą w temacie pomp ze mną, np. ile Ty zapłaciłeś za swoją PC i jakiej masz firmy, ile zapłaciłeś za montaż itp. Z ofert mi przesyłanych niestety cenowo dużo się to nie różni, więc może zapytam w firmie, która Tobie zrobiła ofertę.

----------


## Arturo72

> Niewykluczone, że tak było, dlatego rozsyłam oferty po różnych firmach z zapytaniem. A może Ty masz do polecenia jakąś firmę, która "nie strzyże owiec". Z tego co widzę i z tego co pisze* bobrow*  masz wiele lat "doświadczenia" na tym forum, więc może się podzielisz wiedzą w temacie pomp ze mną, np. ile Ty zapłaciłeś za swoją PC i jakiej masz firmy, ile zapłaciłeś za montaż itp. Z ofert mi przesyłanych niestety cenowo dużo się to nie różni, więc może zapytam w firmie, która Tobie zrobiła ofertę.


Ja mam przypadkowo Panasonica ale przed budową wybrałem sobie Atlantica 8kW,z ciekawości niedawno wysłałem zapytanie do firmy z allegro ile by mnie na dzisiaj kosztowała.Ja 4 lata temu miałem w cenie 16tys.zł
Oto odpowiedź Dziękujemy za zapytanie, przygotowaliśmy dla Pana wycenę pompy ciepła z 
montażem (VAT 8%) z opcją grzałek - jako funkcja dodatkowa wspomagająca 
przy temperaturach poniżej -15 st. C.
- Powietrzna Pompa Ciepła Atlantic EXTENSA+ 8 kW
- Przewody chłodnicze,
- Przewody elektryczne,
- Materiały podłączeniowe wg. zużycia – do rozliczenia,
- Zbiornik Galmet 300l SGWS
- Zestaw podłączenia c.w.u.
- zbiornik wyrównawczy 18l do c.w.u.
- Montaż + uruchomienie
Cena zestawu: 20 800,00 zł brutto (w tym VAT 8%)

----------


## Arturo72

A zapytanie brzmiało: Treść wiadomości
> Witam,posiadam dom w Gliwicach i z OZC wyszlo obciążenie cieplne na
> poziomie 3,5kW i widzę,że ta pompka bedzie w sam raz ponieważ mam
> calość podłogowki na jednym poziomie bo to parterówka.
> Chciałbym zamówić u Państwa cały montaż z 8% VAT łacznie z
> zasobnikiem Galmet 300l zwykły sgws.Odleglośc jednostki wewnętrznej
> od rozdzielacza podłogówki to ok.1m
> Prosiłbym o łączny koszt calosci i termin raczej na wczesną
> wiosne..
> Pozdrawiam

----------


## mother_nature

> Do mnie właśnie z urzędu wróciło "wezwanie do usunięcia braków". Próbuję się od 4h dodzwonić, bo wg mnie wszystko o co jątrzą było dołączone. Twierdzą, że nie może być dwóch inwestorów, a tylko jeden. Dalej, że chcą decyzji WZ i ZT wystawionej dla inwestora. Problem w tym, że projekt budowlany był złożony na mnie i żonę (zgodnie z prawdą, oboje inwestujemy w budowę), i podobnie były wystawione WZ (też na nas). Nie wiem o co tym typom chodzi... :/


 A to ciekawe, że nie może być dwóch inwestorów, bo w styczniu tego roku dostałam PnB, gdzie jak byk stoi, że inwestorami jesteśmy ja i mój mąż. Nie kojarzę, żeby od tego czasu zmieniły się przepisy.
Zatem albo jest to znowu widzimisię urzędnika, albo Wy coś macie w dokumentach namieszane. Trzeba sobie odpowiedzieć na pytania:
Czy projekt na stronie tytułowej i każdej kolejnej stronie z rysunkami, rycinami itp., gdzie jest tabelka i nazwisko inwestora do wpisania, ma wpisane 2 osoby, czy tylko jedną? 
Czy obydwoje składaliście oświadczenia o prawie do dysponowania nieruchomością? 
Czy jesteście współwłaścicielami działki, na której stanie dom?
Jeżeli odpowiedzi to 3x 'tak", no to trzeba zapytać w starostwie o podstawę prawną takiego twierdzenia.

----------


## lolka.77

U nas też dwójka inwestorów, co ma pewnie spore znaczenie w związku z brakiem związku formalnego. Nikt się nie czepiał.

----------


## Buczi

Tak już sobie myślę nad tymi instalacjami co mnie czekają.. i się zastanawiam, czy jest sens robić obiegową CWU? Ktoś z tutaj zgromadzonych coś takiego planuje/użytkuje?

----------


## Myjk

Zależy ja daleko masz ujęcia i jaki nacisk jest na posiadanie gorącej wody od strzału. Użytkownicy posiadający pompę obiegową CWU zeznają, że nie warto jej robić. Ew. tylko załączaną na ruch w łazience i to też tylko w newralgicznych godzinach. Ja też chyba nie będę robić, jako że łazienki mam 2-4m od zbiornika. Kuchnia dalej, ale tam nie potrzeba gorącej wody zazwyczaj. Przynajmniej mnie.

Ps. Jadę dzisiaj do urzędu i będę się boksować...

----------


## Buczi

Dzięki wielkie za poradę  :cool: 




> Ps. Jadę dzisiaj do urzędu i będę się boksować...


Powodzenia

----------


## Liliputek

> Ps. Jadę dzisiaj do urzędu i będę się boksować...


Powodzenia, obyś się zdziwił i załatwił sprawę raz dwa  :smile: 
Ja we wszystkich urzędach załatwiałam sprawy od ręki!  :big grin:  ale byłam wtedy w ciąży, może nie chcieli mnie wkurzać  :cool:

----------


## Myjk

Oczywiście że nie załatwiłem, bo interesantów przyjmują do 14 a w środy nie przyjmują wcale! Mimo tego udało się jednak ustalić, że z porady szwagra złożyłem druk zaznaczając się jako inwestora a żonę jako współinwestora -- stąd to zamieszanie w kwestii inwestorów. Jutro ma być dobrze.  :big tongue:

----------


## minimoni

Witam,
zgłaszam się jako Bocianek 2017  :tongue:  
Od kwietnia br walczymy z papierologią tj. podział działki, projekt i pozwolenie na budowę...
Trochę jestem przerażona tym wszystkim, a budowa jeszcze się nie zaczęła  :sick: 
Szukamy też firmy budowlanej i ciągle się się biję z myślą, czy może systemem gospodarczym prowadzić budowę i na poszczególne etapy zatrudniać samodzielnie ekipy.

Cały czas próbujemy to wszystko przekalkulować, abyśmy nie utopili dużo pieniędzy, bo kredyt hipoteczny mnie przeraża coraz bardziej :/ 

Mamy nadzieję, że fundamenty, jak pogoda pozwoli zrobimy w styczniu  :smile:

----------


## przemo1

> Witam,
> zgłaszam się jako Bocianek 2017  
> Od kwietnia br walczymy z papierologią tj. podział działki, projekt i pozwolenie na budowę...
> Trochę jestem przerażona tym wszystkim, a budowa jeszcze się nie zaczęła 
> Szukamy też firmy budowlanej i ciągle się się biję z myślą, czy może systemem gospodarczym prowadzić budowę i na poszczególne etapy zatrudniać samodzielnie ekipy.
> 
> Cały czas próbujemy to wszystko przekalkulować, abyśmy nie utopili dużo pieniędzy, bo kredyt hipoteczny mnie przeraża coraz bardziej :/ 
> 
> Mamy nadzieję, że fundamenty, jak pogoda pozwoli zrobimy w styczniu


Witaj zatem "Bocianku"  :smile: 
Przerażenie minie jak zaczniecie - trzeba się będzie mierzyć kolejno z wyzwaniami, a teraz myślicie o wszystkim na raz.  :smile:  
Rozwiązanie z ekipami na poszczególne etapy u nas się sprawdziło: z polecenia wzięliśmy wykonawcę SSO który miał też swoich dekarzy, potem instalatorzy, firma od okien, posadzki/tynki, zabudowa poddasza i następnie elewacja. 
W takim wypadku warto mieć "pod ręką" kogoś doświadczonego kto podpowie z wyprzedzeniem niektóre działania (może ale nie musi to być Kier.budowy), bo niektóre prace wymagają współpracy kilku ekip (np tynkarze + instalatorzy w zakresie grubości tynku) lub też trzeba przed którymś etapem wykonać część prac innej ekipy (np uziom fundamentowy przed zalaniem ław).
Pozdrawiam  :bye:

----------


## monkasta

Witam 
My jesteśmy na etapie dachu, i stąd moje pytanie. Czy deskowaliście dach? Dakarze nam mówią,że nie warto,bo drogo i po co, skoro jest folia?,  ale mi to nie daje spokoju i chciałam zaczerpnąć waszej opinii na ten temat.

----------


## monkasta

Co do ekip na poszczególne etapy to trzeba uzbroić się w cierpliwość. Choć staram się zgrać wszystko, aby każdy po sobie wchodził to i tak są się nie udaje. Mam już kilka nie przespanych nocy za sobą z tego powodu. Teraz staram się to brać na spokojnie. Bo inaczej to się nie da. Pewnie nie wszyscy tak mają i innym idzie lepiej, ale my dach mieliśmy mieć na koniec października, a jest połowa grudnia i dopiero weszli. No ale cóż. 
Choć jest jak jest to myślę, że jest to tańsze rozwiązanie i drugi raz też bym się zdecydowała na system gospodarczy.

----------


## minimoni

> Witaj zatem "Bocianku" 
> Przerażenie minie jak zaczniecie - trzeba się będzie mierzyć kolejno z wyzwaniami, a teraz myślicie o wszystkim na raz.  
> Rozwiązanie z ekipami na poszczególne etapy u nas się sprawdziło: z polecenia wzięliśmy wykonawcę SSO który miał też swoich dekarzy, potem instalatorzy, firma od okien, posadzki/tynki, zabudowa poddasza i następnie elewacja. 
> W takim wypadku warto mieć "pod ręką" kogoś doświadczonego kto podpowie z wyprzedzeniem niektóre działania (może ale nie musi to być Kier.budowy), bo niektóre prace wymagają współpracy kilku ekip (np tynkarze + instalatorzy w zakresie grubości tynku) lub też trzeba przed którymś etapem wykonać część prac innej ekipy (np uziom fundamentowy przed zalaniem ław).
> Pozdrawiam


Czekamy na wyceny od kilku firm w oczekiwaniu na pozwolenie. Zobaczymy jak to wyjdzie cenowo. Pierwotnie planowaliśmy dom ok 120 m2 PU, po zrobieniu projektu indywidualnego z wszystkim co nam się wymarzyło, wyszło nam 160 m2  :ohmy:  Założenie było zmieścić się w 350 000, teraz modle się by zmieścić się w 400 000... Na dniach założę dziennik budowy.  
Najgorsze jest to, że ani ja ani mąż na budowie zbytnio od strony praktycznej się nie znamy, więc samodzielnie zbyt wiele zdziałać nie zdziałamy. 
Chcemy fundamenty zrobić w styczniu.

----------


## przemo1

> Czekamy na wyceny od kilku firm w oczekiwaniu na pozwolenie. Zobaczymy jak to wyjdzie cenowo. Pierwotnie planowaliśmy dom ok 120 m2 PU, po zrobieniu projektu indywidualnego z wszystkim co nam się wymarzyło, wyszło nam 160 m2  Założenie było zmieścić się w 350 000, teraz modle się by zmieścić się w 400 000... Na dniach założę dziennik budowy.  
> Najgorsze jest to, że ani ja ani mąż na budowie zbytnio od strony praktycznej się nie znamy, więc samodzielnie zbyt wiele zdziałać nie zdziałamy. 
> Chcemy fundamenty zrobić w styczniu.


Teraz się nie znacie, ale już po kilku tygodniach budowy będziecie wszystko wiedzieć  :smile: 
Pamiętajcie przy fundamentach o uziomie - jak się zapomni, to potem już tylko jakieś "protezy" mniej trwałe (bednarka, szpile itp).

----------


## przemo1

> Witam 
> My jesteśmy na etapie dachu, i stąd moje pytanie. Czy deskowaliście dach? Dakarze nam mówią,że nie warto,bo drogo i po co, skoro jest folia?,  ale mi to nie daje spokoju i chciałam zaczerpnąć waszej opinii na ten temat.


Jak Was stać (nie jest to jakiś koszmar finansowy), to deskuj, warto - folia zawsze może się uszkodzić. Jeśli nie będziecie deskować, to dajcie folię najlepszą jaką znajdziecie - w końcu to Wasz dach na lata.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

My daliśmy folie - Tyvej Supro, dach spadek 38 stopni, malo kto już deskuje...

----------


## przemo1

> My daliśmy folie - Tyvej Supro, dach spadek 38 stopni, malo kto już deskuje...


Ja też - z pośpiechu uległem namowom ekipy. Myślę, że mało kto deskuje z uwagi na "wygodę" niektórych wykonawców dachu - sezon bywa krótki, trzeba jak najwięcej dachów "opękać", zamiast deskować komuś to lepiej (finansowo) w tym czasie zrobić kolejny dach.

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Można deskowac i można nie deskowac. Gdzie jest racja to spierał się nie będę, ale ja zdecydowałem.sie nie deskować. Wyszedłem z założenia, że jest jeszcze wiele domów z długim stażem, które pod dachówka nie mają nic. Oczywiście tyczy się to sytuacji gdy dach nie jest ocieplany. My mamy strych i ocieplamy strop pod nim.
W naszy przypadku założona została membrana Dorken Delta Maxx

----------


## Myjk

Z mojego doświadczenia i z tego co wyczytałem na forum: deskowanie warto dawać pod blachę (bez styro pomiędzy łatami) szczególnie na poddaszu użytkowym żeby wyciszyć deszcz (stąd ja na kopercie nad piętrem nie robię deskowania, natomiast na daszkach nad garażem i nad tarasem które będą przy oknach piętra i mogą dzwonić, daję deskowanie i niewykluczone że także styro między łatami, mniej wtedy pójdzie waty od wewnętrznej strony a blacha się wyciszy). Ponadto deskowanie warto dawać pod dachówkę, bo różnego rodzaju kuniaste lubią włazić pod gąsiory i inne newralgiczne punkty w dachu powodując poważne straty w folii i ociepleniu -- deski im to uniemożliwią. I oczywiście to także dotyczy domów z poddaszem użytkowym i parterówek. W piętrowych kostkach nie ma takowego zagrożenia.

----------


## Buczi

Chwalę się  :wiggle: 


Prawdopodobnie uda się za deskować i pokryć papą do świąt  :wiggle:

----------


## jankes789

Surowy stan jest  :smile:  teraz wybór okien ...
Sugerujecie się podczas wyboru okien, drzwi i bramy garażowej w bryle aby współczynnik termiczny - U  był podobny?

----------


## Arturo72

> Surowy stan jest  teraz wybór okien ...Sugerujecie się podczas wyboru okien, drzwi i bramy garażowej w bryle aby współczynnik termiczny - U  był podobny?


Brama garażowa i drzwi to inny kwiatek niż okna. Masz wiatrołap i na pewno garaż nie grzany i odizolowany termicznie od domu to patrz jedynie na okna.

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Ja podchodzę do tematu okien i drzwi podobnie jak Arturo72. Brama w garażu co prawda nie będzie najgorsza, ale to dlatego, że dobre bramy już mają całkiem niezłe parametry. 
Co do drzwi wejściowych to tutaj też nie zależy mi na super parametrach, ale wychodzę z założenia, że muszą być chociaż dobre. Znam z autopsji sytuację gdzie 'ciągnie' chłodem po nogach od wiatrołapu.

Natomiast na oknach nie oszczędzamy, bo stanowią ogromną cześć ścian zewnętrznych.

----------


## AnnaWiśniewska

> Ja mam przypadkowo Panasonica ale przed budową wybrałem sobie Atlantica 8kW,z ciekawości niedawno wysłałem zapytanie do firmy z allegro ile by mnie na dzisiaj kosztowała.Ja 4 lata temu miałem w cenie 16tys.zł
> Oto odpowiedź Dziękujemy za zapytanie, przygotowaliśmy dla Pana wycenę pompy ciepła z 
> montażem (VAT 8%) z opcją grzałek - jako funkcja dodatkowa wspomagająca 
> przy temperaturach poniżej -15 st. C.
> - Powietrzna Pompa Ciepła Atlantic EXTENSA+ 8 kW
> - Przewody chłodnicze,
> - Przewody elektryczne,
> - Materiały podłączeniowe wg. zużycia – do rozliczenia,
> - Zbiornik Galmet 300l SGWS
> ...


Dziękuję  :Smile:   i o taką konkretną odpowiedź mi chodziło. 

*monkasta*  My deskujemy i foliujemy, chociaż ostatnio słyszałam, że papa lepsza  :Evil: 

Życzę wszystkim Bociankom zdrowych, spokojnych i radosnych świąt Bożego Narodzenia i tego, aby w 2017 r. wszystkim udało się zamieszkać w swoich nowo wybudowanych domkach  :Smile:

----------


## Darkat

No to my swój plan na ten rok zrealizowaliśmy i mamy SSZ

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/x4...w1280-h1024-no

No ale teraz myślimy co dalej. Elektryka może się jakoś uda. WM mam zaprojektowany ale tu mnie najbardziej w tej chwili boli. Spróbujemy zrobić zgodnie z projektem, choć trochę go zmodyfikujemy  :wink:  bo nie chcę podwieszanych sufitów. Mam stropodach. A ponadto podobno nie daje się wywiewu w holu na piętrze, a tak mam w projekcie. A ponadto instalacja może wyjść drogo bo mam zaprojektowane na elementach Vasco, do tego drogi reku tej firmy.
Trochę kanalizacja w płycie nam nie wyszła, a właściwie hydraulikom, ale chyba wyprostujemy. 
Nie wiemy czy gaz będzie w przyszłym roku podciągnięty czy dopiero za dwa lata. a plan jest taki żeby zamieszkać pod koniec przyszłego roku. Ponadto piec byśmy znowu chcieli umieścić w innym miejscu a to wiąże się ze zmianą projektu. 
Tak czy siak wodotrysków nie przewidujemy. Nie będzie kominka, odkurzacza, rolet , inteligentnego budynku :wink:  , garażu itd.
Już wystarczy że mamy cztery piony kanalizacji i ich odpowietrzenia ponad dach :eek:  Ma ktoś więcej  :wink:

----------


## jankes789

> Brama garażowa i drzwi to inny kwiatek niż okna. Masz wiatrołap i na pewno garaż nie grzany i odizolowany termicznie od domu to patrz jedynie na okna.


Arturo72 wszędzie Cię pełno na tym forum  :smile: 
A czy temperatura w budynku nie dąży do wyrównania temperatur i ucieka przez drzwi i bramę jak słabe mają parametry termiczne?

----------


## lolka.77

> Już wystarczy że mamy cztery piony kanalizacji i ich odpowietrzenia ponad dach Ma ktoś więcej


Się okazuje, że ja - tak sobie łazienki zaplanowałam, że nic się połączyć nie da  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo72 wszędzie Cię pełno na tym forum A czy temperatura w budynku nie dąży do wyrównania temperatur i ucieka przez drzwi i bramę jak słabe mają parametry termiczne?


Dom musi i powinien być odizolowany od garażu,nawet w bryle.Garaż to jedynie dom dla auta i tam nie musi być ciepło  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> A czy temperatura w budynku nie dąży do wyrównania temperatur i ucieka przez drzwi i bramę jak słabe mają parametry termiczne?


Dlatego zależy jakie są założenia. Grzany, albo nieodseparowany od pomieszczeń mieszkalnych garaż, wymaga zastosowania lepszych bram. Jeśli jest odseparowany izolacją i nie planuje się go grzać, nie ma się też co silić na bardzo dobre bramy garażowe. 

Do mnie, po drugim podejściu, właśnie wróciło pisemko, że zakończyli "postępowanie dowodowe" (cokolwiek to znaczy)  :big tongue:  i wszczęli postępowanie w sprawie zatwierdzenia projektu. Albowiem problemy będące przyczyną poprzedniego wezwania (pomijając wspomnianą kwestię inwestorów) spowodowały, że nie mogę budować na zgłoszenie jak chciałem, a tylko na pozwolenie. Rozchodzi się o to, że mam oczywiście prywatną drogę, zatem budowa oddziałuje nie tylko na moją działkę, ale także na drogę dojazdową i współwłaściciele muszą mieć możliwość wyrażenia sprzeciwu.  :big tongue:  Więc pod koniec stycznia, jak nic nie spieprzone w papierach, to będę gościć w Bocianach 2017.  :big tongue: 

Ostatecznie zapadła też decyzja odnośnie basenu. Basen w niecce będzie robiony równolegle z fundamentami.

----------


## gaja2

Drogie Bocianki! Ponieważ zaczęłam pisać na forum właśnie od tego wątku, to i teraz należy się Wam ważna informacja: mieszkamy!!! 
Wprowadziliśmy się tydzień przed świętami - niecały rok od kupienia dziełki ( 30 grudnia) i 9 miesięcy od wbicia pierwszej łopaty  :smile:  
A więc mozna - powodzenia wszystkim!

----------


## przemo1

> Drogie Bocianki! Ponieważ zaczęłam pisać na forum właśnie od tego wątku, to i teraz należy się Wam ważna informacja: mieszkamy!!! 
> Wprowadziliśmy się tydzień przed świętami - niecały rok od kupienia dziełki ( 30 grudnia) i 9 miesięcy od wbicia pierwszej łopaty  
> A więc mozna - powodzenia wszystkim!


Zatem gratulujemy i życzymy miłego mieszkania!!!  :smile:

----------


## Marta1902

> Drogie Bocianki! Ponieważ zaczęłam pisać na forum właśnie od tego wątku, to i teraz należy się Wam ważna informacja: mieszkamy!!! 
> Wprowadziliśmy się tydzień przed świętami - niecały rok od kupienia dziełki ( 30 grudnia) i 9 miesięcy od wbicia pierwszej łopaty  
> A więc mozna - powodzenia wszystkim!



Gratulacje  :smile:  My zaczęliśmy w marcu i liczymy,że w marcu 2017 się wprowadzimy.

----------


## Liliputek

*gaja2* i tu gratuluję  :smile:

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Dlatego zależy jakie są założenia. Grzany, albo nieodseparowany od pomieszczeń mieszkalnych garaż, wymaga zastosowania lepszych bram. Jeśli jest odseparowany izolacją i nie planuje się go grzać, nie ma się też co silić na bardzo dobre bramy garażowe. 
> 
> Do mnie, po drugim podejściu, właśnie wróciło pisemko, że zakończyli "postępowanie dowodowe" (cokolwiek to znaczy)  i wszczęli postępowanie w sprawie zatwierdzenia projektu. Albowiem problemy będące przyczyną poprzedniego wezwania (pomijając wspomnianą kwestię inwestorów) spowodowały, że nie mogę budować na zgłoszenie jak chciałem, a tylko na pozwolenie. Rozchodzi się o to, że mam oczywiście prywatną drogę, zatem budowa oddziałuje nie tylko na moją działkę, ale także na drogę dojazdową i współwłaściciele muszą mieć możliwość wyrażenia sprzeciwu.  Więc pod koniec stycznia, jak nic nie spieprzone w papierach, to będę gościć w Bocianach 2017. 
> 
> Ostatecznie zapadła też decyzja odnośnie basenu. Basen w niecce będzie robiony równolegle z fundamentami.


czyli jednak szwagier ma trochę małe doświadczenie z urzędnikami....pamiętasz jak Ci radzili skaładaj PnB będzie szybciej :wink:  każda droga czy to służebność czy coś powoduje oddziaływanie ale ważne aby się udało!

Ja w takim razie też troszkę opiszę swoje. Budowa pod Warszawą k. Otwocka. PnB załatwione w miesiąc, mam stałe przyłacze prądu od PGE w 8 miesięcy - rada na poczatku składajcie o moc taką jaka wam będzie potrzebna na czas budowy, np 4kW a nie docelowo...później przy zmianie C and G można zwiększyć moc na np 14kW - zajmuje to ok 3 miesięcy. 

Właśnie kończę SSO, budowa z pustaków keramzytbetonowych, podpiwniczony (biała wanna z metalowymi taśmami uszczelniającymi), piętrowy z dachem kopertowym i garażem w byle budynku. Póki co kosztorys vs wydatków -1000zł ale suma sumarum wyszło mnie 720zł/m2 (przygotowanie terenu,wycinka drzew, blaszak itd, materiały i robocizna - wszystko do konca etapu SSO) systemem gospodarczym bo firmy od A do Z chciały 100tys więcej na samym SSO. Rozumiałbym 20tys za 3-4 miesiące zamawiania materiałow ale nie tyle. Następny krok planowana dachówka....
Jakby co pewnie będę mógł polecić ekipę murarską (robią też wieźbę, dach i ewentualnie blachodachówkę) - naprawdę uczciwi, solidni i można ich praktycznie zostawić. Majster doradzał, poprawiał błedy w projekcie a najważniejsze konkurencyjni cenowo do innych ekip polecanych na forum - obdzwoniłem wszystkie działających w okolicach Warszawy :smile:

----------


## kjuta

hej,

powiedzcie mi proszę jak powinny wyglądać wylewki po tygodniu ? mam wrażenie że są sypkie, zbyt sypkie, czy takie warunki pogodowe jakie mamy aktualnie (do 3-4 stopni na minusie w nocy) "zwalniają" z delikatnego zraszania i przykrycia folią ?

----------


## Myjk

> czyli jednak szwagier ma trochę małe doświadczenie z urzędnikami....pamiętasz jak Ci radzili skaładaj PnB będzie szybciej każda droga czy to służebność czy coś powoduje oddziaływanie ale ważne aby się udało!


Szwagier zna się bardziej niż ja na urzędach, ale widać nie wystarczająco  :big tongue:  -- co ciekawe od 17 grudnia br. procedura się już uprościła (ja składałem 8 grudnia) i nie ma tylu papierów i utrudnień jakie mnie spotkały (m.in. płacenie i wygrzebywanie danych współwłaścicieli odnośnie rzeczonej drogi dojazdowej). Czy bym składał na zgłoszenie czy pozwolenie byłoby tak samo (bo błąd tak czy siak bym popełnił).




> Ja w takim razie też troszkę opiszę swoje. Budowa pod Warszawą k. Otwocka.


To masz blisko do mojego szwagra.  :wink:  Do mnie w sumie też, dlatego... 




> Jakby co pewnie będę mógł polecić ekipę murarską (robią też wieźbę, dach i ewentualnie blachodachówkę) - naprawdę uczciwi, solidni i można ich praktycznie zostawić. Majster doradzał, poprawiał błedy w projekcie a najważniejsze konkurencyjni cenowo do innych ekip polecanych na forum - obdzwoniłem wszystkie działających w okolicach Warszawy


...chętnie przygarnę namiar na ekipę (mam dwie wstępnie umówione), jeśli nie brzydzą się silki.  :wink: 




> Właśnie kończę SSO, budowa z pustaków keramzytbetonowych, podpiwniczony (biała wanna z metalowymi taśmami uszczelniającymi), piętrowy z dachem kopertowym i garażem w byle budynku. Póki co kosztorys vs wydatków -1000zł ale suma sumarum wyszło mnie 720zł/m2 (przygotowanie terenu,wycinka drzew, blaszak itd, materiały i robocizna - wszystko do konca etapu SSO) systemem gospodarczym bo firmy od A do Z chciały 100tys więcej na samym SSO. Rozumiałbym 20tys za 3-4 miesiące zamawiania materiałow ale nie tyle. Następny krok planowana dachówka....


Czyli potwierdza się po raz kolejny, że firmy bezsensownie zdzierają i te 8% na materiały mające zachęcać inwestorów do zakupu materiałów przez ekipy to jałowe zawracanie gitary. Ale za budżet się domyka. :/ Generalnie budujemy podobny dom (ja też kwadrat z wpisanym garażem i kopertą). Jaki to projekt, bo nie pamiętam abyś się chwalił.  :wink:

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Szwagier zna się bardziej niż ja na urzędach, ale widać nie wystarczająco  -- co ciekawe od 17 grudnia br. procedura się już uprościła (ja składałem 8 grudnia) i nie ma tylu papierów i utrudnień jakie mnie spotkały (m.in. płacenie i wygrzebywanie danych współwłaścicieli odnośnie rzeczonej drogi dojazdowej). Czy bym składał na zgłoszenie czy pozwolenie byłoby tak samo (bo błąd tak czy siak bym popełnił).


Tak ale to nadal zalezy od urzedu bo nawet przy nowych przepisach jak zwroca Ci uwage o cokolwiek przy zgloszeniu to licznik 30 dni sie zeruje a w PnB caly czas leci i tylko masz 7/14 dni na uzupelnienie. A u mnie PnB zajelo 4 tygodnie takze sprawnie to wyszlo...

----------


## .:Paco:.

> To masz blisko do mojego szwagra.  Do mnie w sumie też, dlatego...


A to gdzie Ty? Ja dokładnie w Jozefowie...

----------


## .:Paco:.

> ...chętnie przygarnę namiar na ekipę (mam dwie wstępnie umówione), jeśli nie brzydzą się silki.


wiem,ze maja juz jedna budowe na wiosne podpisana i inni sie kontaktuja. Poki co podam na PW ale jak skoncza to wyglada,ze na 98% i polece w bialej ksiedze - nie ja pierwszy :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> A to gdzie Ty? Ja dokładnie w Jozefowie...


Zakręt -- do Józefowa na basen śmigam czasem.  :wink:

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Zakręt -- do Józefowa na basen śmigam czasem.


ee to fakt rzut beretem...gimnazjum nie jest złe chyba,że do Holiday Inn :wink:  Jak cos to moge Ci dac pare namiarow....

Ja mam projekt indywidualny, generalnie taki kompromis miedzy tym co mi sie podoba a co zonie (ja chcialem dom parterowy ale warunki MPZP ograniczaly). Takze srodek staralismy sie jak najbardziej funkcjonalny a na zewnatrz dom musial sie "dopasowac"

Szczesliwego Nowego Roku!

----------


## Myjk

Ja też mam indywidualny  :wink:  -- tym bardziej mnie zainteresowałeś, może jeszcze jakiś pomysł od Ciebie "ukradnę".  :wink:  Robiłeś może OZC? Dziennik Budowy jakiś zakładasz?

PS. spędzenie sylwestra w domu to żadna ujma. Mnie się już też znudziło świętowanie nowego roku, chyba się starzeję  :wink:

----------


## cob_ra

> PS. spędzenie sylwestra w domu to żadna ujma. Mnie się już też znudziło świętowanie nowego roku, chyba się starzeję


Witam, w klubie. A ta myślałem, że jestem/jesteśmy inni.

----------


## Niechaj

> PS. spędzenie sylwestra w domu to żadna ujma. Mnie się już też znudziło świętowanie nowego roku, chyba się starzeję


to ja od matury zaczęłam się starzeć  :wink: 

Zapomniałam o bociankowym wątku - u nas SSZ od listopada, część hydrauliki i elektryka zrobiona, w pierwszej połowie grudnia zrobiliśmy tynki C-W, które teraz na parterze już prawie suche (po 2 tygodniach mrozów), piwnica się pomału osusza, a poddasze chcielibyśmy otynkować przed marcem. W planach na zimę jeszcze podłogówka i wylewki.

----------


## Buczi

*.: Paco:.* oraz *Myjk* macie może jakąś ekipe do tynków w naszym rejonie godną polecenia? Dostałem 2 namiary do sprawdzonych ekip i obje mają termin dopiero na początek 2018 roku  :WTF:

----------


## Darkat

> *.: Paco:.* oraz *Myjk* macie może jakąś ekipe do tynków w naszym rejonie godną polecenia? Dostałem 2 namiary do sprawdzonych ekip i obje mają termin dopiero na początek 2018 roku


O kurde. Chciałbym zrobić tynki na wiosnę. Na razie szukam ludzi od instalacji wod-kan i musimy zrobić elektrykę. Myślałem że o tej porze łatwo znaleźć tynkarzy .

----------


## Buczi

> O kurde. Chciałbym zrobić tynki na wiosnę. Na razie szukam ludzi od instalacji wod-kan i musimy zrobić elektrykę. Myślałem że o tej porze łatwo znaleźć tynkarzy .


Też tak myślałem... u mnie ciągle SSO, ale jak widać dobrej ekipy trzeba szukać wcześniej  :sad:

----------


## Myjk

> *.: Paco:.* oraz *Myjk* macie może jakąś ekipe do tynków w naszym rejonie godną polecenia? Dostałem 2 namiary do sprawdzonych ekip i obje mają termin dopiero na początek 2018 roku


Ja tu dopiero ekipy budowlanej szukam a Ty chcesz tynkarzy  :wink:  Tak czy siak "od nas" deko daleko do Ciebie. Mogę polecić gościa, który robił tynki u moich rodziców, dobrze, ale powoli (może przez panujące wtedy upały 30+ a może za dokładnie?). Ale to pod Górą Kalwarią było.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Ja jestem po tynkach, 450 m2 wyszło i trwało to 10 dni roboczych (2 osoby). Tynkuje się cały rok praktycznie.
Rozpoczeliśmy w lipcu budowę, teraz WM styropiany i podłogówka. Planuje zrobić wylewki na przełomie styczen/luty

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Ja też mam indywidualny  -- tym bardziej mnie zainteresowałeś, może jeszcze jakiś pomysł od Ciebie "ukradnę".  Robiłeś może OZC? Dziennik Budowy jakiś zakładasz?
> 
> PS. spędzenie sylwestra w domu to żadna ujma. Mnie się już też znudziło świętowanie nowego roku, chyba się starzeję


Tak robilem OZC i wyszlo calkiem dobre - robim mi to czlowiek co liczyl WM, pompe ciepla i projektowal ogrewanie. Ale sprawdze to w innym zrodle bo wyszlo calkiem dobrze - az nie wiem czy nie za dobrze. Troche pozno ale zaloze choc ja zanim to "sie" wszystko zaczelo spedzilem sporo czasu czytajac i rozmawiajac z branzystami - mam juz tak poukladane w glowie.....pozostaja jakies niuanse albo wybory zony :wink: 




> *.: Paco:.* oraz *Myjk* macie może jakąś ekipe do tynków w naszym rejonie godną polecenia? Dostałem 2 namiary do sprawdzonych ekip i obje mają termin dopiero na początek 2018 roku


Jak Myjk powiedzial dla nas to za wczesnie - mam kilka kontaktow ale nie moge powiedziec,ze ich polecam bo nie widzialem ich prac. Ale generalnie co widze po tym forum to nie dajmy sie zwariowac, jest wiele dobrych firm poza i w zyciu bym nie czekal tyle czasu na ekipe. Moze powiedz jakie tynki chcesz robic bo to tez moze zmienic sprawe. Popytaj tez inne firmy co u Ciebie robia czesto maja kontakty do dobrych firm bo gdzies tam kiedys pracowali...w domu sprawdze bo mam kontakt do jednego tynkarza co widzialem jego wykonanie w salonie okien i wlasciciel sobie bardzo zachwalal. Mam rozne kontakty do ekip ale poki sam ich nie sprawdze to nie dam reki za nikogo.




> Ja tu dopiero ekipy budowlanej szukam a Ty chcesz tynkarzy  Tak czy siak "od nas" deko daleko do Ciebie. Mogę polecić gościa, który robił tynki u moich rodziców, dobrze, ale powoli (może przez panujące wtedy upały 30+ a może za dokładnie?). Ale to pod Górą Kalwarią było.


zobaczysz jak czas bedzie lecial jak zaczniesz :wink:  Mam kontakt do sensownego elektryka z Halinowa - wydaje sie w porzadku i lebski chlopak - poki co zrobil mi przylacze ( a wlasciwie ja sam a on tylko sprawdzil :tongue: )

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Przyznam się Wam, że jeszcze nigdy mnie tak nie denerwowała zima i mróz za oknem. Dom stoi w SSO i nic nie mogę zrobić.  :bash: 

Aby się dobrze wyrobić z planowanym terminem to w lutym/marcu powinienem wstawiać okna, ale obawiam się trochę mrozu. 
Macie na ten temat jakąś wiedzę, czy warto montować okna jak jest mróz? Wiem, że są specjalne pianki, ale czy to ma sens?

----------


## creative_21

no to u mnie to samo  :smile:  
pytałem o okna w paru sklepach wszyscy mi powiedzieli, że wolą nie montować w zimę chyba że się uprę  :smile:  mogę zamówić okna i przechować u nich do wiosny

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Ja mam okna już zamówione. Właśnie z opcją przechowania, bo właściciel powiedział mi wprost, że nie zamontuje mi ich jak będzie mróz, bo nie chce ode mnie reklamacji  :wink: .. Czas montażu to kilka dni po ustaleniu i liczę, że przyjdzie jakaś kilkudniowa odwilż aby szybko wskoczyć z montażem.

----------


## Magdapawel

Witam wszystkich.  My różaniec dołączamy do grona budujących 2016. Wylalismy fundamenty a Na wiosnę ruszamy z resztą.  Projekt to Romeo. Budujemy się w. RZESZOWIE na Podkarpaciu. Czy jest tu ktoś,  kto również wybrał ten dom?

----------


## Buczi

> no to u mnie to samo  
> pytałem o okna w paru sklepach wszyscy mi powiedzieli, że wolą nie montować w zimę chyba że się uprę  mogę zamówić okna i przechować u nich do wiosny


Mój monter powiedział że spokojnie możemy ruszać z montażem nawet przy delikatnym przymrozku ponieważ stosują pianki trzymające parametry do -8. 
Aktualnie czekam na wyprodukowanie moich windowsów  :wink:

----------


## mother_nature

W przyszłym tygodniu spodziewam się montażu okien, chyba że będzie mróz większy niż -5 lub będzie obficie padało.

----------


## Niechaj

*Matko*, super wieści! :smile:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

> W przyszłym tygodniu spodziewam się montażu okien, chyba że będzie mróz większy niż -5 lub będzie obficie padało.


W takim razie ja tez musze porozmawiac z naszym sprzedawcą okien  :smile:

----------


## pesce

> W przyszłym tygodniu spodziewam się montażu okien, chyba że będzie mróz większy niż -5 lub będzie obficie padało.


Cudownie, cudownie!!!! Trzymam kciuki oby się udało  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

> *Matko*, super wieści!





> Cudownie, cudownie!!!! Trzymam kciuki oby się udało


Dziękuję  :big grin:

----------


## Liliputek

> Cudownie, cudownie!!!! Trzymam kciuki oby się udało


Ja również  :smile:

----------


## jankes789

Przyszedł czas na okna  :smile:  model okna wybrany lecz nie wiadomo czy ciepły montaż zamawiać i ciepłe parapety....Jak u Was z tym wyborem montażu?

----------


## MisiekNS

*Jankes789* wziąłem ciepły. Opinie są różne...jak wynegocjujesz dobrą cenę to wg mnie też warto.

----------


## Myjk

Mnie zasugerowano w firmie w której wyceniałem okna, montaż ciepły (czy raczej szczelny) z wysunięciem (2cm) w ocieplenie z parapetami ciepłymi i systemowymi podporami pod okna tarasowe/balkonowe) -- i tak też zamierzam robić. 

Natomiast na fali alarmów smogowych w Wawie ruszyły dotacje na dofinansowanie do PC/solarów/PV. Jednak aby skorzystać z tych dotacji w przypadku domu nowo powstającego dom musi być oddany do użytku do końca 2017. Może na 2018 też coś zapodadzą. Inna sprawa, że te dotacje to jak zwykle trochę o kant dupy potłuc, bo albo dofinansowanie bezpośrednie albo pożyczka, ale w obydwu przypadkach musi być wszystko robione przez firmy. Czyli jak zwykle najwięcej nachapie się pośrednik pomiędzy dofinansowującym a finansowanym. :|

----------


## jankes789

No właśnie w wawie a nie na obrzeżach jak u mnie... na razie jestem zdecydowany na gaz ziemny i kocioł kondensacyjny jednofunkcyjny a Ty Myjk dużo Piszesz, Obczajasz, wszędzie i doradzasz a  nic w praktyce nie działasz na swojej budowie  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

Owszem, cały czas działam na swojej budowie. Robi się choćby aranżacja wnętrz, dzięki czemu projekt domu został lepiej dopasowany funkcjonalnie na poziomie papieru i w wyniku tego nie obudzę się z ręką w nocniku, że mi się np. wanna nie mieści tam gdzie sobie planowałem.  :big tongue:  Dzisiaj też dla przykładu zatrudniłem kierbuda,  wykładającego przypadkiem na WIL PW, ze specjalnym zacięciem na energooszczędność.  :big tongue:  Coś tam się dzieje, zatem spokojna twoja rozczochrana.

----------


## Buczi

> Natomiast na fali alarmów smogowych w Wawie ruszyły dotacje na dofinansowanie do PC/solarów/PV. Jednak aby skorzystać z tych dotacji w przypadku domu nowo powstającego dom musi być oddany do użytku do końca 2017. Może na 2018 też coś zapodadzą. Inna sprawa, że te dotacje to jak zwykle trochę o kant dupy potłuc, bo albo dofinansowanie bezpośrednie albo pożyczka, ale w obydwu przypadkach musi być wszystko robione przez firmy. Czyli jak zwykle najwięcej nachapie się pośrednik pomiędzy dofinansowującym a finansowanym. :|



Wszystko zależny od tego na jakiego wykonawcę się zdecydujemy  :smile:  
Złożyłem dwa wnioski jeden na pompę pw Panasa 9kw SDC 3faz oraz na panele pv 3,71kw (tyle zmieszczę na dachu żeby to w miarę sensownie wyglądało)

Całą kotłownie wyceniono mi na 30tyś zł z czego 12 tyś zł to będzie dotacja  
Fotowoltaika - całkowity koszt 21tyś zł z czego 8tyś zł to dotacja

Zdaję sobie sprawę z tego że "ktoś" na tym zarobi, ale wolę takie rozwiązanie niż płacić za wszystko samemu. Kolejna kwestia to fakt, że wszystko mogę wziąć na kredyt 3% co (jak już pisałem kilka postów wcześniej) też jest dla mnie spoko opcją  :yes:

----------


## pesce

A u nas w malopolsce w ogóle nie ma opcji dopłat czy dotacji dla instalacji w nowobudowanych domach . 
Syf taki za oknem, ze płakać sie chce. Dzieci chorują od początku grudnia. 
Za to jak ktoś ma stary piec to chętnie mu wymienią nawet na piec olejowy, na ekosyf tez- tylko bez dodatkowego rusztu. 
Zasłanianie g... trawą. 
Szkoda  :sad:

----------


## Liliputek

> A u nas w malopolsce w ogóle nie ma opcji dopłat czy dotacji dla instalacji w nowobudowanych domach . 
> Syf taki za oknem, ze płakać sie chce. Dzieci chorują od początku grudnia. 
> Za to jak ktoś ma stary piec to chętnie mu wymienią nawet na piec olejowy, na ekosyf tez- tylko bez dodatkowego rusztu. 
> Zasłanianie g... trawą. 
> Szkoda


Kiedyś słyszałam, że w Pcimiu albo Myślenicach były jakieś dopłaty.... ale nie wiem dokładnie ile, gdzie i co.... kiedys czytałam, że to jednostka samorządu terytorialnego musi wystapić o pieniądze z programu krajowego... a chyba nie wystepują  :sad:

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Owszem, cały czas działam na swojej budowie. Robi się choćby aranżacja wnętrz, dzięki czemu projekt domu został lepiej dopasowany funkcjonalnie na poziomie papieru i w wyniku tego nie obudzę się z ręką w nocniku, że mi się np. wanna nie mieści tam gdzie sobie planowałem.  Dzisiaj też dla przykładu zatrudniłem kierbuda,  wykładającego przypadkiem na WIL PW, ze specjalnym zacięciem na energooszczędność.  Coś tam się dzieje, zatem spokojna twoja rozczochrana.


a kto Ci robi projekt wnetrz - mozna kontakt np na pw - i czy zadowolony?

Z dobrych rzecz mam wiezbe w trakcie wyrabiania i chyba bede mogl polecic tartak pod Warszawa. Kilka osob tam bralo i byli zadowoleni wiec moze i bede ja....

----------


## pesce

> Kiedyś słyszałam, że w Pcimiu albo Myślenicach były jakieś dopłaty.... ale nie wiem dokładnie ile, gdzie i co.... kiedys czytałam, że to jednostka samorządu terytorialnego musi wystapić o pieniądze z programu krajowego... a chyba nie wystepują


No Niepolomice występują do WFoS ale dostają dotacje na wymianę juz zainstalowanych urządzeń . Do nowych nic, ale jeszcze zadzwonię do Krakowa .

----------


## Niechaj

u mnie też dotacje tylko do wymiany starych pieców i też z WFOS, więc może wymienią nam kozę, którą teraz używamy na PC  :wink:  Natomiast w sąsiedniej gminie można było się załapać na dobry kredyt z dopłatą na nowe piece - chyba kwestia priorytetów samorządu  :sad:

----------


## komudek

> *.: Paco:.* oraz *Myjk* macie może jakąś ekipe do tynków w naszym rejonie godną polecenia? Dostałem 2 namiary do sprawdzonych ekip i obje mają termin dopiero na początek 2018 roku


Buczi z okolic Mińska Mazowieckiego mogę polecić dobrego wykonawcę, który robi ocieplenia 
jak kogoś szukasz to mogę dać namiary

----------


## Myjk

> Buczi z okolic Mińska Mazowieckiego mogę polecić dobrego wykonawcę, który robi ocieplenia 
> jak kogoś szukasz to mogę dać namiary


Ja też poproszę namiar na PW.

Tymczasem od paru dni walczę z basenem -- decyzja zapadła, budujemy tę skarbonkę -- chcę zrobić projekt wykonawczy i zgłosić aby ekipa przy okazji fundamentów domu wykonała także nieckę. Mam tylko problem z wielkością i posadowieniem (w obecnym martwi mnie zbyt małe przejście pomiędzy tarasem a basenem. Może coś doradzicie, w końcu parę głów to nie jedna (a żona mi nie chce pomóc -- bo się stresuje dzieckiem w szkole).

----------


## Zuzanna31

> Ja też poproszę namiar na PW.
> 
> Tymczasem od paru dni walczę z basenem -- decyzja zapadła, budujemy tę skarbonkę -- chcę zrobić projekt wykonawczy i zgłosić aby ekipa przy okazji fundamentów domu wykonała także nieckę. Mam tylko problem z wielkością i posadowieniem (w obecnym martwi mnie zbyt małe przejście pomiędzy tarasem a basenem. Może coś doradzicie, w końcu parę głów to nie jedna (a żona mi nie chce pomóc -- bo się stresuje dzieckiem w szkole).


z wielkością basenu ?
najladniej wygladają gdy zachowane są proporcje długośc = 2x szerokość np. 4x8, 5x10 itp

----------


## Myjk

> z wielkością basenu ?
> najladniej wygladają gdy zachowane są proporcje długośc = 2x szerokość np. 4x8, 5x10 itp


Na pięknie nigdy mi nie zależało  :wink:  raczej zawsze stawiam na funkcjonalność, tj. ew. zabawy w basenie, dzieciaki lubią berka, pograć w piłkę, a do tego szerokości potrzeba bardziej niż długości. Choć w firmie od basenów to samo polecili aby iść w regularny prostokąt, to ja nie chcę długiego i wąskiego basenu (do pływania i tak ma być przeciwprąd), raczej chcę bardziej iść w stronę kwadratu (ale mi miejsca brakuje). Mam zagwozdkę czy przyklejać go do płotu (widziałem w galeriach, że ludzie stawiają przy płocie i murek robią) na rzecz większej ilości miejsca pod domem i większego przejścia, czy zostawić odstawiony jak obecnie i jakieś zasadzenia dać pod siatką. Czy pchać go w stronę północnego płotu (do góry na wizualizacji), czy lepiej też tam jakąś przestrzeń zostawić...

----------


## Zuzanna31

Własnie najwazniejsze jest to  na czym uzytkownikowi najbardziej zalezy. Jesli dla dzieci do zabaw to podpowiem, ze moje hasały wokół basenu po calym obwodzie, skaczac do srodka z kazdego brzegu. Wiec jesli chodzi o mnie i moje doswiadczenia to zostawilabym dostep z każdej strony . Poza tym, latwiej sie czysci gdy mozna latwo podejsc. 
Co do nasadzen kolo basenu - raczej bym odradzila, chyba, ze cos co nie smieci. W czystej krystalicznej wodzie kazdy paproch boli  :Smile:

----------


## przemo1

> Ja też poproszę namiar na PW.
> 
> Tymczasem od paru dni walczę z basenem -- decyzja zapadła, budujemy tę skarbonkę -- chcę zrobić projekt wykonawczy i zgłosić aby ekipa przy okazji fundamentów domu wykonała także nieckę. Mam tylko problem z wielkością i posadowieniem (w obecnym martwi mnie zbyt małe przejście pomiędzy tarasem a basenem. Może coś doradzicie, w końcu parę głów to nie jedna (a żona mi nie chce pomóc -- bo się stresuje dzieckiem w szkole).


A jak byś obrócił nieckę o 90st i schodki dał na dłuższym boku? Ew. tak jak jest, tylko schodki niesymetrycznie w linii lewego boku.

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Buczi z okolic Mińska Mazowieckiego mogę polecić dobrego wykonawcę, który robi ocieplenia 
> jak kogoś szukasz to mogę dać namiary


ja tez poprosze o namiary....

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Ja też poproszę namiar na PW.
> 
> Tymczasem od paru dni walczę z basenem -- decyzja zapadła, budujemy tę skarbonkę -- chcę zrobić projekt wykonawczy i zgłosić aby ekipa przy okazji fundamentów domu wykonała także nieckę. Mam tylko problem z wielkością i posadowieniem (w obecnym martwi mnie zbyt małe przejście pomiędzy tarasem a basenem. Może coś doradzicie, w końcu parę głów to nie jedna (a żona mi nie chce pomóc -- bo się stresuje dzieckiem w szkole).


myjk wyglada jakbys budowal basen na pietrze :wink: 

a myslales o innym ksztalcie np lekkim "C" albo bym przesunal go blizej lewej strony. Tak aby mozna tylko bylo przejsc (np 50 cm)


BTW ma ktos kontakt kto moze wymyslec fajan elewacje z podswietleniem...?

----------


## Myjk

> A jak byś obrócił nieckę o 90st i schodki dał na dłuższym boku? Ew. tak jak jest, tylko schodki niesymetrycznie w linii lewego boku.


Właśnie nie bardzo tak mogę, bo tam za leżakami jest pomieszczenie techniczne (i gospodarcze) . Z kolei schodki niesymetrycznie są jakimś rozwiązaniem odnośnie przejścia -- ale dziwnie wyglądają. 

*@Paco* komplikowanie kształtu to kolejne, niemałe, koszty. Sam fakt poszerzenia od standardowych foremnych prostokątów rodzi dodatkowe koszty, choćby na folii -- o przykryciu sztywnym nawet nie wspomnę.

*@Zuzanna31* Dzięki za opinię, ja trochę doświadczeń z basenem mam, zarówno u siebie (tylko rozstawiany) jak i u sąsiada (w niecce). Zresztą sąsiad ostatecznie nas przekonał, że basen to dobry krok. W Jego ocenie to najlepsza inwestycja jaką popełnił przy budowie domu. Aczkolwiek wg mnie nie ustrzegł się błędów, albowiem basen ma oddalony od tarasu o dobre 50m (ma długą a wąską działkę). Tak w ogóle to powinnaś się wpisać już do nowych bocianów 2017  -- bo te są już przeterminowane  :wink:  I ja tam powinienem się wpisać -- ale poczekam tym razem na PnB żeby znowu nie zapeszyć.  :big tongue: 

Ps. nie pamiętam czy wspominałem, ale w gotowości przygotowałem zestaw kamer monitoringu, oparty na dwóch kamerach przemysłowych FHD 1080p IP PoE z rejestratorem 100GB (na 3 dni powinno starczyć) do "pilnowania" budowy. Rejestrator to komputer Mini ITX z Win7 i apkami dostarczonymi z kamerami. Udało się także zrobić timelapse, więc mam zamiar zarejestrować jak się mury pną do góry w przyśpieszonym tempie (timelapse wygląda komicznie gdy rejestruje ludków).  :wink:  Potem ten minimalistyczny zestaw monitoringu zostanie rozszerzony i zamontowany w nowym domu.

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Właśnie nie bardzo tak mogę, bo tam za leżakami jest pomieszczenie techniczne (i gospodarcze) . Z kolei schodki niesymetrycznie są jakimś rozwiązaniem odnośnie przejścia -- ale dziwnie wyglądają. 
> 
> *@Paco* komplikowanie kształtu to kolejne, niemałe, koszty. Sam fakt poszerzenia od standardowych foremnych prostokątów rodzi dodatkowe koszty, choćby na folii -- o przykryciu sztywnym nawet nie wspomnę.
> 
> *@Zuzanna31* Dzięki za opinię, ja trochę doświadczeń z basenem mam, zarówno u siebie (tylko rozstawiany) jak i u sąsiada (w niecce). Zresztą sąsiad ostatecznie nas przekonał, że basen to dobry krok. W Jego ocenie to najlepsza inwestycja jaką popełnił przy budowie domu. Aczkolwiek wg mnie nie ustrzegł się błędów, albowiem basen ma oddalony od tarasu o dobre 50m (ma długą a wąską działkę). Tak w ogóle to powinnaś się wpisać już do nowych bocianów 2017  -- bo te są już przeterminowane  I ja tam powinienem się wpisać -- ale poczekam tym razem na PnB żeby znowu nie zapeszyć. 
> 
> Ps. nie pamiętam czy wspominałem, ale w gotowości przygotowałem zestaw kamer monitoringu, oparty na dwóch kamerach przemysłowych FHD 1080p IP PoE z rejestratorem 100GB (na 3 dni powinno starczyć) do "pilnowania" budowy. Rejestrator to komputer Mini ITX z Win7 i apkami dostarczonymi z kamerami. Udało się także zrobić timelapse, więc mam zamiar zarejestrować jak się mury pną do góry w przyśpieszonym tempie (timelapse wygląda komicznie gdy rejestruje ludków).  Potem ten minimalistyczny zestaw monitoringu zostanie rozszerzony i zamontowany w nowym domu.


no to przesuń w lewo jak najbliżej ogrodzenia bo masz male pole manewru...

co do CCTV - też myślalem aby wykupic modem - ale zrezygnowalem bo jak rozmawialem ze znajomymi miskami to malo to da nawet jakbys kogos nagral chyba,ze to tylko dla Ciebie aby podgladac budowe :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> co do CCTV - też myślalem aby wykupic modem - ale zrezygnowalem bo jak rozmawialem ze znajomymi miskami to malo to da nawet jakbys kogos nagral chyba,ze to tylko dla Ciebie aby podgladac budowe


Żeby podglądać bez jazdy na miejsce, też.  :wink:  Ale soft ma funkcje powiadomień na ew. wykrycie ruchu -- także będę działać bez miśków.  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

Ja bym nie przesuwała do płotu po lewej (on zachodni?), bo będzie popołudniu dużo cienia... ale przysunęłabym do północy  :smile:  żeby było więcej miejsca na dole, na grill czy tam leżaki innych gości, albo coś - coś zawsze się znajdzie  :smile: 

Basen powinien być na tyle szeroki, by spokojnie można było pływać np. dwoma flamingami  :big grin:  Wymiary: 142 x 137 x 97 cm

----------


## Zuzanna31

@Myjk - basen, temat mi nie obcy bo też się przymierzamy. Na jaki rodzaj sie zdecydowałeś skimmer czy przelew?

----------


## Myjk

*@Lilipuek* ROTFL, Flaminga już zamawiam, aczkolwiek jest trochę wybrakowany, ponieważ nie ma uchwytu na Modżajto.  :big tongue: 

*@Zuzanna31* Chciałem oczywiście przelewowy, bo pięknie tworzy taflę  :big tongue:  ale 5 kolejnych firm z którymi rozmawiałem w ciągu 2 lat rozważań mi to rozwiązanie odradziło ze względu na kłopotliwą budowę, jeszcze bardziej problematyczną obsługę, i co za tym idzie wysokie koszty. Dlatego będzie skimmer, w niecce murowanej -- z konglomeratu mi wyceniali drożej a przecież mniej jest możliwości dopasowania. Jaki Wy rozważacie i jakie parametry? Z tego co doczytałem też gdzieś w Wawie budujecie?

----------


## Zuzanna31

> *@Lilipuek* ROTFL, Flaminga już zamawiam, aczkolwiek jest trochę wybrakowany, ponieważ nie ma uchwytu na Modżajto. 
> 
> *@Zuzanna31* Chciałem oczywiście przelewowy, bo pięknie tworzy taflę  ale 5 kolejnych firm z którymi rozmawiałem w ciągu 2 lat rozważań mi to rozwiązanie odradziło ze względu na kłopotliwą budowę, jeszcze bardziej problematyczną obsługę, i co za tym idzie wysokie koszty. Dlatego będzie skimmer, w niecce murowanej -- z konglomeratu mi wyceniali drożej a przecież mniej jest możliwości dopasowania. Jaki Wy rozważacie i jakie parametry? Z tego co doczytałem też gdzieś w Wawie budujecie?


Dogrywamy temat bo najpierw chcemy zrobic nieckę  :Smile:  Przelew  :Smile:  ale zastanawiamy się czy nie zrobić rynny tylko na 1 długiej scianie.
Koszt wyzszy od skimmerowego o: zbiornik przelewowy i sterownik do zb. przel. oraz wlasnie koszt rynny + kratki.
Ale gdyby ograniczyc przelew do jednego boku to sporo zaoszczędzimy na rynnie, foliowaniu rynny i kratce.
Jeszcze myślimy nad tym  :Smile:

----------


## Buczi

> Buczi z okolic Mińska Mazowieckiego mogę polecić dobrego wykonawcę, który robi ocieplenia 
> jak kogoś szukasz to mogę dać namiary


Dzięki śliczne, ale akurat od ociepleń już mam dobrą i sprawdzoną ekipę  :smile: 

W zasadzie mam od wszystkiego, ale nie u wszystkich jestem w stanie czekać na ich najbliższy wolny termin  :Confused:

----------


## Myjk

> Dogrywamy temat bo najpierw chcemy zrobic nieckę  Przelew  ale zastanawiamy się czy nie zrobić rynny tylko na 1 długiej scianie.
> Koszt wyzszy od skimmerowego o: zbiornik przelewowy i sterownik do zb. przel. oraz wlasnie koszt rynny + kratki.
> Ale gdyby ograniczyc przelew do jednego boku to sporo zaoszczędzimy na rynnie, foliowaniu rynny i kratce.
> Jeszcze myślimy nad tym


Hm, takiego rozwiązania nikt mi nie zaproponował. Pewnie jest to do wykonania, ale trzeba by pozostałe krawędzie podnieść i to znacznie (aby nie tracić wody) -- a to już się IMHO mija z celem taki basen jako przelewowy. W zasadzie będzie to basen skimmerowy, tylko skimmerem będzie jedna z krawędzi w postaci przelewu.

----------


## Buczi

Co tam u Bocianków słychać? Już coś się dzieje czy jeszcze zimowo? Ja jutro zaczynam tynkować garaż żeby można było zamontować bramę garażową (będzie robiona jednocześnie z oknami)   :yes:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

U Mnie tynki zakończone pod koniec grudnia (gipsowe), teraz podłogówka, WM i wylewka anhydrytowa (jak pogoda pozwoli)

----------


## Myjk

Ja tupię nogami w oczekiwaniu na PnB, w międzyczasie już duszę ekipę. Za dwa tygodnie spotkanie z majstrem -- powinno się zderzyć z odbiorem PnB. Wstępnie mają być fundamenty na wiosnę, reszta od czerwca. Basen już poszedł do rysowania, będzie 4x7 żeby nie kolidował z tarasem i płotem. Pewnie będę żałować że nie zrobiłem większego, szczególnie że sadzimy zakusy na zakup przylegającej działki od zachodu (czyli od strony basenu) jeśli coś zostanie po budowie, ale to jeszcze nie postanowione więc nie będę szaleć z tą skarbonką.

----------


## Darkat

> U Mnie tynki zakończone pod koniec grudnia (gipsowe), teraz podłogówka, WM i wylewka anhydrytowa (jak pogoda pozwoli)


Anhydrytowe. Dlaczego taki wybór. I jakiej grubości masz przewidziane na wylewki.
U mnie właśnie na parterze ma być 7cm, z kolei na piętrze też 7cm (w projekcie była zbrojona 5cm wylewka), ale przydało by mi się je zmniejszyć do 6cm, bo muszę zmieścić kanały WM w podłodze.
Co do tynków gipsowych to jesteś z nich zadowolony. Ja powoli się przekonuję do Knauf Diamand

----------


## mother_nature

> Co tam u Bocianków słychać? Już coś się dzieje czy jeszcze zimowo? Ja jutro zaczynam tynkować garaż żeby można było zamontować bramę garażową (będzie robiona jednocześnie z oknami)


Okna wstawione tydzień temu i to wszystko, co w zimie zostało zrobione.
Planujemy prace na sezon, szukamy ekip i wyposażenia. Czyli w sumie cały czas coś się dzieje  :smile:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Ja mimo zimy troche ruszyłem z pracami. 
Przez ostatnie dni przygotowalem wszystko pod montaż okien i otynkowałem jedną ścianę w garażu pod brame gażową. Na dniach zamykamy budynek  :cool: 
Po tym zaraz bruzdy pod kable. Na przełomie marca i kwietnia musi juz isc wszystko w dobrym tempie.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

U Mnie były tynki NIDA ZEDA, wyglądają bardzo fajnie. Nie wymagają gładzi.

Anhydryt 5,5 cm.

----------


## Darkat

> U Mnie były tynki NIDA ZEDA, wyglądają bardzo fajnie. Nie wymagają gładzi.
> 
> Anhydryt 5,5 cm.


W łazience też je masz. A kable elektryczne miałeś prowadzone po ścianie czy chowałeś w bruzdach.
Co do anhydrytu to jeśli na piętrze wyjdzie mi większa warstwa pod wylewką to chyba będę się musiał na nie zdecydować. Tym bardziej że w projekcie mam mieć wylewkę 5 cm,  choć obecnie mógłbym dać i 7 cm.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Kable ani po ani w bruzdach...a w ścianach, bardzo fajnie się chowały w Dryfixie.

To tynk gipsowy utwardzony. W łazience kładziony na ostro.

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

SSZ stało się faktem!  :big grin: 
co prawda, jeszcze drzwi wejściowe własnej produkcji, bo czekamy na docelowe, ale to juz szczegół.

----------


## mother_nature

> SSZ stało się faktem! 
> co prawda, jeszcze drzwi wejściowe własnej produkcji, bo czekamy na docelowe, ale to juz szczegół.


Gratki!  :big grin: 
U mnie drzwi będą dopiero po tynkach i wylewkach.

----------


## rafalcn

U nas dziś skończyli tynki, jutro wchodzą ze styropianem na podłogi :smile: ) Tynki poszły gipsowe(piwnica cement-wapń) i wyszły bardzo bardzo fajnie, firma pierwsza klasa,ktoś potrzebuje namiary na dobrych tynkarzy z południa śląska to polecam z czystym sumieniem na priv. W lutym mam obiecne podłączenie gazu, generalnie w domu to tylko gazu mi brakuje. A tak wygląda mały kierownik budowy, który w niedziele odbierał tynki :smile: ) ATTACH=CONFIG]381037[/ATTACH]

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

> Gratki! 
> U mnie drzwi będą dopiero po tynkach i wylewkach.


Dzięki  :smile: 
My drzwi montujemy juz aby ladnie do ramy obrobić tynki i wylewki. Jednak to oznacza dokładne zabezpieczenie ich przed ryzykiem uszkodzenia.

*rafalcn* ja mam ekipę do tynków już umowioną na marzec. Ekipa z polecenia, powino być  ok. Początkowo planowałem tynki gipsowe i cementowe, ale chyba przekonam się do diamanta. Podobno jest dużo twardszy nawet od cementowych i dobrze położony nie wymaga gładzi.

----------


## mother_nature

U mnie też diamant będzie  :smile:  Ale dopiero w sierpniu. Umowa już podpisana, termin klepnięty.

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Ja mam nadzieję,  ze w sierpniu to bedziemy się przeprowadzać. Chociaż zycie zweryfikuje plany  :wink: 
Diamant mam wyceniony na 26zl/m2
Zwykłe tynki to ok 23zl/m2. Jak to wyglada u Was?

----------


## mother_nature

U mnie diamant droższy o 3 zł.

----------


## forscher

Niemal rok temu została na naszej działce wbita pierwsza łopata.. 

Teraz jesteśmy na etapie wykończeń..  Ściany pomalowane, płuyki połozone, niamal wszystkie gaiazdka zamontowane, pozostałe instalacje takei jak np rekuperacja czekają na pierwsze uruchomienie. Za tydzień montaz paneli i mebli kuchennych. Pod koniec lutego montaz drzwi wewnętrznych a za okolo dwa miesiące montaz schodów.


Jeżeli nic powaznego nie stanie na przeszkodzie to wielkanoc sędziemy w naszym nowym gniazdku  :smile:

----------


## MisiekNS

*Forscher* Gratuluję i zazdroszczę. U mnie zrobiona elektryka, hydraulika i instalacje rekuperacji...teraz czekam na temperatury odpowiednie do tynkowania. ZIMO WON!!!

----------


## Darkat

forscher jakby co to wysłałem ci wiadomość na skrzynkę, bo chcę się o coś spytać.

----------


## galileo87

> Niemal rok temu została na naszej działce wbita pierwsza łopata.. 
> 
> Teraz jesteśmy na etapie wykończeń..  Ściany pomalowane, płuyki połozone, niamal wszystkie gaiazdka zamontowane, pozostałe instalacje takei jak np rekuperacja czekają na pierwsze uruchomienie. Za tydzień montaz paneli i mebli kuchennych. Pod koniec lutego montaz drzwi wewnętrznych a za okolo dwa miesiące montaz schodów.
> 
> 
> Jeżeli nic powaznego nie stanie na przeszkodzie to wielkanoc sędziemy w naszym nowym gniazdku



gratulacje i powodzenia w szybkim ukończeniu  :smile:

----------


## Marta1902

> Niemal rok temu została na naszej działce wbita pierwsza łopata.. 
> 
> Teraz jesteśmy na etapie wykończeń..  Ściany pomalowane, płuyki połozone, niamal wszystkie gaiazdka zamontowane, pozostałe instalacje takei jak np rekuperacja czekają na pierwsze uruchomienie. Za tydzień montaz paneli i mebli kuchennych. Pod koniec lutego montaz drzwi wewnętrznych a za okolo dwa miesiące montaz schodów.
> 
> 
> Jeżeli nic powaznego nie stanie na przeszkodzie to wielkanoc sędziemy w naszym nowym gniazdku



Gratulacje, jesteście na podobnym etapie tak jak My. 
Mamy położone już podłogi, zrobione łazienki itc. Za tydzień wchodzi nam stolarz z meblami kuchennymi, garderobą i półkami w łazience. Zaraz po nim wchodzą ze schodami. Drzwi mieliśmy mieć około 10 lutego a zapowiada się,że w lutym nam ich nie zamontują. Podobno pol-skone ma jakąś obsuwę.
I tak na prawdę moglibyśmy się już wprowadzać................................. Gdyby nie to,że jeszcze nie mamy prądu w domu  buuu. Energa obiecała,że do końca marca podłączą, ale nie jestem pewna co do ich zapewnień.
Chciałabym na święta już mieszkać w domu  :sad:

----------


## van1981

dzień dobry chyba tutaj się wita  :smile: 
Jestem nowy na forum budowlanym i dość zielony szczególnie jeśli tyczy się to zagadnień dokumentów a głównie o nich będę chciał tutaj poczytać i trochę popytać

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Bocianki 2016 umarły śmiercią naturalną?
Coś się u Was dzieje? Prace idą pełną parą czy jeszcze nie?
Ja wnet nie mam dnia spokoju. Tynki mam już na ścianach, elektryka prawie w całości zrobiona, a za w przyszlym tygodniu czas na hydraulike.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## MisiekNS

*Łukasz_Ka* czy my nie będziemy mieszkać w jednym domu? bo u mnie dokładnie to samo!!  :smile:  dziś tynki, w piątek kończą elektrykę a w poniedziałek hydrauliki. 
Prace idą pełną parą!!

----------


## mother_nature

Najwięcej pytań jest przed budową lub na jej początku, więc wątek umiera śmiercią naturalną  :wink: 
U mnie też prace pełną parą, ale pierwsza ekipa wejdzie dopiero w sierpniu, może wcześniej. Zależy kiedy będziemy gotowi na tynkowanie i czy da się przyspieszyć termin.

----------


## Bepo

My się przenieśliśmy do bocianków 2017, bo z powodów administracyjnych dopiero zaczynamy... Ech...  :wink:

----------


## jankes789

Ogólnie teraz widzę tendencję do robienia tynków gipsowych utwardzanych lecz nie wiadomo jak z ich trwałością bo niedawno weszły do użytku...Robicie u siebie tynki cementowo-wapienne?

----------


## Niechaj

my właśnie przygotowujemy się do wylewek
*Jankes* mam tynki cem-wap, robione w grudniu, zostawiamy surowe bez gładzi

----------


## jankes789

> my właśnie przygotowujemy się do wylewek
> *Jankes* mam tynki cem-wap, robione w grudniu, zostawiamy surowe bez gładzi


A zacierane Masz kwarcem? Bardzo chropowate? Też przymierzam się do c-w ...

----------


## Niechaj

Ups, nie wiem czym zacierane  :big grin:  A czy bardzo chropowate? Na pewno bardziej niż gipsowe, ale otarcie się o nie nie skutkuje krwawieniem  :wink:

----------


## Darkat

> Ups, nie wiem czym zacierane  A czy bardzo chropowate? Na pewno bardziej niż gipsowe, ale otarcie się o nie nie skutkuje krwawieniem


U mnie w tej chwili robione instalacje przed tynkowaniem. Wod-kan już są, elektryka w trakcie. W połowie kwietnia po świętach jak dobrze pójdzie tynki.
Tynki gipsowe twarde Dolina  Nidy Zeta.  W PG i w łazienkach cem- wap.
Plan jest taki żeby na jesień dom był w stanie deweloperskim. A w przyszłym roku na wiosnę zamieszkać.

----------


## Papucy

Witam,

Jako że większość z was jest już na etapie ukończenia inwestycji i ma lepsze lub gorsze doświadczenia z ekipami / firmami (a przede mną jeszcze cała batalia ) mam prośbę do forumowiczów z górnego śląska którzy już wybudowali o namiary na tanią i solidną ekipę do SSZ . ( najlepiej tę która była zaangażowana w wasze inwestycję ) 

Dziękuję z góry

----------


## MisiekNS

Ale cisza...wszyscy zapracowani czy już się cieszą kawą na tarasie? 
U mnie wylewki zrobione  :wiggle: 
Nic mnie tak nie wku...tzn denerwuje w całym budowaniu jak kontakt i współpraca z instytucjami typu ,,gazownia''. Umowa na przyłącz do granicy zawarta rok temu w lutym. Termin na wykonanie - rok. Pan się pyta czemu tak wcześnie skoro chce mieszkać dopiero w 2017 i że to bez sensu. Ja mu mówię, że jestem przezorny...i oczywiście miałem rację. Kończy się kwiecień a gazu w granicy ani widu ani słychu, żadnego pisma, nic. Co dwa tygodnie wykonuję telefon i słyszę ,,przeciąga się''. Już mi się nawet śmiać nie chce...

----------


## Liliputek

Jaki taras?  :big grin:  u nas wokół domu armageddon  :wink:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

U Mnie zabudowa poddasza, później płytki w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym i podłączam PC.

Taras - u MNie będzie połączenie drewna i płyt tarasowych. Drewno pod zadaszeniem

----------


## mother_nature

> Ale cisza...wszyscy zapracowani czy już się cieszą kawą na tarasie? 
> U mnie wylewki zrobione 
> Nic mnie tak nie wku...tzn denerwuje w całym budowaniu jak kontakt i współpraca z instytucjami typu ,,gazownia''. Umowa na przyłącz do granicy zawarta rok temu w lutym. Termin na wykonanie - rok. Pan się pyta czemu tak wcześnie skoro chce mieszkać dopiero w 2017 i że to bez sensu. Ja mu mówię, że jestem przezorny...i oczywiście miałem rację. Kończy się kwiecień a gazu w granicy ani widu ani słychu, żadnego pisma, nic. Co dwa tygodnie wykonuję telefon i słyszę ,,przeciąga się''. Już mi się nawet śmiać nie chce...


Znajomi właśnie wzięli rozwód z gazownią  :big grin:   Też się wszystko przedłużało i w końcu mieli już dość tych przepychanek i wydzwaniania.
My przezornie olaliśmy gaz.

Ja się już cieszę kawką na tarasie, choć taras wygląda tak:

 :rotfl: 
Jeszcze długo tutaj nic się nie zmieni  :wink:

----------


## MisiekNS

> Znajomi właśnie wzięli rozwód z gazownią   Też się wszystko przedłużało i w końcu mieli już dość tych przepychanek i wydzwaniania.
> My przezornie olaliśmy gaz.


W tym tygodniu już kilka razy miałem ochotę to zrobić i dzwonić po pompę...

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Ja gaz od razu odpuściłem, całą ta papierologia, wyczekiwanie, nerwy...bez sensu.

Pompę podpinam do prądu i po sprawie.

Ciekawe, czy ludzie przy kalkulacji pompa/gaz biorą to wszystko pod uwagę...

----------


## Niechaj

my też wypięliśmy się na gaz - raz, że musielibyśmy ciągnąć ponad 100m (w ogóle nieopłacalne), dwa - boję się gazu  :wink: 
*Matko* taras rokujący - rozłożyć palety to i leżaczki się zmieszczą  :smile:

----------


## Darkat

Ale mnie w kość daje budowa gdy coś musimy sami zrobić. W tamtym roku drenaż, i jeszcze nie dokończona rekultywacja terenu. Teraz przygotowania przed tynkami czyli elektryka i inne dziury.
Zmęczenia nie czuję, ale niestety nabawiłem się jakiejś poważnej dolegliwości i chodzę dosłownie obolały. Byle do tynków. A później dalej.

----------


## jankes789

> Ale mnie w kość daje budowa gdy coś musimy sami zrobić. W tamtym roku drenaż, i jeszcze nie dokończona rekultywacja terenu. Teraz przygotowania przed tynkami czyli elektryka i inne dziury.
> Zmęczenia nie czuję, ale niestety nabawiłem się jakiejś poważnej dolegliwości i chodzę dosłownie obolały. Byle do tynków. A później dalej.


Dobra dobra... a Policz sobie oszczędności...to Ci poprawi nastrój i dolegliwości  :smile:

----------


## Darkat

> Dobra dobra... a Policz sobie oszczędności...to Ci poprawi nastrój i dolegliwości


Oszczędności może i są. Ale jaki pożeracz czasu. Wlecze się to nie miłosiernie, a że mamy jakiś plan na ten rok i umówionych ludzi na dalsze prace to niestety musimy się też i spieszyć, więc satysfakcji mało i cieszenia się z wykonanych prac. A  zmartwienia czy zdążymy.
Byle do tynków. Później jeszcze do  rozłożenia styropian na podłogach i kanały WM, reszta zostawiamy firmom.
Podziwiam ludzi którzy sami budują wszystko.

A jeszcze mamy problem z gazem. Nie wiem czy w tym roku dociągną nam czy dopiero w przyszłym. A ponadto trzeba podciągnąć wodę. Muszę  zdążyć przed wylewkami.

----------


## mother_nature

No tak, bo pośpiech przy samodzielnym budowaniu nie jest wskazany - odbiera radość, piętrzą się sprawy do załatwienia, materiały do zamówienia itp.
Ale największe opóźnienia są, gdy trzeba coś w urzędach załatwiać  :wink:

----------


## AnnaWiśniewska

Heh a mi się wydawało, że to mi w kość daje budowa, bo ciągle nasi wykonawcy nam podnoszą ceny i mam już tego serdecznie dosyć  ::-(:   ale fakt, pewnie miałabym tego jeszcze bardziej dosyć, gdybym robiła coś sama. My już mamy elektrykę, robią się tynki a po świętach mam nadzieję, że przyjedzie czas na hydraulikę.
 Może macie jakieś namiary, gdzie mogę kupić blachę koloru miedzianego?? Taką mam w projekcie a okazuje się, że nie mogę jej nigdzie znaleźć  ::-(:

----------


## jankes789

> Heh a mi się wydawało, że to mi w kość daje budowa, bo ciągle nasi wykonawcy nam podnoszą ceny i mam już tego serdecznie dosyć   ale fakt, pewnie miałabym tego jeszcze bardziej dosyć, gdybym robiła coś sama. My już mamy elektrykę, robią się tynki a po świętach mam nadzieję, że przyjedzie czas na hydraulikę.
>  Może macie jakieś namiary, gdzie mogę kupić blachę koloru miedzianego?? Taką mam w projekcie a okazuje się, że nie mogę jej nigdzie znaleźć


Najlepiej z polecenia brać wykonawców i popytać w swoich okolicach jak ktoś się budował/buduje . Tu na forum znajdziesz paru polecanych fachowców ale górę pieniędzy Musisz mieć...u mnie tynki w lato a hydraulik miał być w tym tygodniu ale pomocnik jego dostał wypłatę i poszedł w cug... :smile:

----------


## Tom_buduje_dom

Witajcie. U mnie budowa ruszyła w sierpniu i w grudniu był już dach nakryty dachówką. W 2016 wszystko szło w miarę płynnie. A niestety w 2017 jakoś nie możemy ruszyć dalej. Mocno opóźnił się elektryk i wygląda na to, że wypadną mi z grafiku tynkarze  :sad: . 
*Poszukuję więc pilnie ekipy do tynków gipsowych (preferowany Knauf Diamant) na budowę w Warszawie (Wawer).* Czy możecie mi kogoś polecić? Fachowcy z białej listy (mazowieckie) są mocno zapracowani i najbliższe wolne terminy mają za 2-3 miesiące.

----------


## Darkat

A my się z kolei uporaliśmy z elektryką (ufff od lutego robione ) i właśnie są robione tynki. No cóż mam nadzieję że zimowa temp. nie zaszkodzi. Kto by się spodziewał.

----------


## jankes789

Czy Ktoś z bocianków 2016 wprowadził się do swojego domu ? Czy wszyscy na bocianków 2017 przerzucili się  :smile: ?

----------


## Myjk

Jak ktoś zaczął (się urodził) z budową w 2016, to już drugi raz bociankiem nie zostanie.  :big tongue:

----------


## Niechaj

Jankes, z Bocianków 2016 na pewno Tsunami i Gaja już mieszkają, u mnie dopiero świeżutkie wylewki.

----------


## jankes789

U mnie hydraulika teraz tynki w czerwcu  :smile:

----------


## Brysia8

Nam zostało jeszcze zrobić: 1 łazienkę, pomalować ściany, ułożyć panele, zmontowac kuchnię, 2 szafy i półki w spiżarnii, później masa sprzątania, 
później "tylko" płot, kostka i zapewne tysiąc innych rzeczy.. ale planujemy się wprowadzić w sierpniu/wcześniu  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

Jeszcze nie mieszkam i nie planuję przeprowadzki, żeby się nie stresować  :wink:  Wersja mega optymistyczna zakłada zamieszkanie w nowym domu w grudniu, ale przeprowadzką bym tego nie nazywała, bo stan wnętrz będzie mocno surowy  :wink: 

Tynki zamówione na sierpień.

----------


## MisiekNS

U mnie planach wprowadzka w lipcu. 
Teraz jedziemy z płytkami i jednocześnie elewacją...kasa ucieka z konta jak woda z wanny  :smile:

----------


## Darkat

My planujemy spokojnie na wiosnę przyszłego roku. Ale jak byśmy się sprężyli to w tym roku by się dało pewnie. Ale ja wolę spokojnie. Teraz mam tynkarzy i muszę z nimi wytrzymać. Jedna ekipa na głowie wystarczy. Nawet pogoda się dopasowała. Nie chce się na budowę jechać. Zbieram siły na pomajówkę .
Z pracami w środku czyli tynki, wylewka  i instalacje muszę się wyrobić do września, kiedy mam umówionych  ludzi od ocieplenia i elewacji.
Wykończeniówkę zostawiam na jesień i zimę.

----------


## Niechaj

> Nam zostało jeszcze zrobić: 1 łazienkę, pomalować ściany, ułożyć panele, zmontowac kuchnię, 2 szafy i półki w spiżarnii, później masa sprzątania, 
> później "tylko" płot, kostka i zapewne tysiąc innych rzeczy.. ale planujemy się wprowadzić w sierpniu/wcześniu


też planuję przeprowadzkę na sierpień/wrzesień, ale taki etap (nie licząc płotu i kostki, które są w ogóle abstrakcją) to będę mieć już na ostatniej prostej, w lipcu/sierpniu  :big grin:

----------


## Łukasz_Ka

Jak ja juz dawno tutaj nie zaglądałem. Nie z braku czasu, ale z braku sił na siedzenie w necie. Budowa wyciaga ze mnie wszystko  :wink: 
U mnie roboty pędzą jak szalone (przynajmniej wg mnie i pierwotnyxh planów)
Juz jest elektryka, tynki, hydraulika, wylewki. Nawet słupki i podmurowka do ogrodzenia na bokach i z tyłu dzialki są zrobione. W tym tygodniu podlaczam zasilanie do domu, bo w przyszlym tygodniu montowana bedzie PC... i nawet szambo ma wtedy przyjechac. W miedzy czasie koparka ma zniwelowac ogród i chociaż trawa trzeba to obsypać.
Na poczatek lipca zaplanowany jest montaz kuchni i szaf wnekowych oraz kafelki beda się kładły w łazienkach. No i oczywiscie montaz drzwi wewnetrznych. Reszta podłóg wtedy musi być na swoim miejscu. W lipcu jeszcze ocieplenie i elewacja. Mam cichą nadzieję,  ze w sierpniu bedzie brakowało juz tylko tarasu, i frontowego ogrodzenia.

Zmeczenie odczuwam,  bo duzo robie sam, ale poki co checi mnie nie opuszczają.  
I tych chęci życzę Wszystkim!

----------


## rafalcn

Siemanko,

Widzę,ze nei tylko ja jestem pochłonięty całkowicie budową oraz pracą, tak jak łukasz_Ka wylewki ponad miesiąc temu zrobione, wczoraj podpisana umowa z gazownia, kotłownia gotowa(całość w podłogówce), po weekendzie majowym ma być licznik, wygrzewanie i jazda dalej ze środkiem, na polowe czerwca zamówiona kuchnia, schody itp itp... widziałem,ze ogólnie ludzie mają problem z podłączeniem gazu, generalnie u mnie prócz tego ,ze zle sobie zmierzyli gdzie ma być skrzynka, to wszystko łącznie z projektem instalacji  itp poszło gładko. Chyba jak u każdego najbardziej plany krzyżuje pogoda, nie idzie wyrównać terenu na działce oraz zacząć ocieplania domu...Pare fotek jak to wygląda poniżej:

----------


## Darkat

A jednak coś wykonaliśmy sami przed majówką a właściwie już w trakcie. Lubię taki dzień jak wczoraj. Pewnie rzeczy udało się zrobić. Do tego mały porządek na budowie. Tynkarze dalej nas męczą

----------


## jankes789

> Siemanko,
> 
> Widzę,ze nei tylko ja jestem pochłonięty całkowicie budową oraz pracą, tak jak łukasz_Ka wylewki ponad miesiąc temu zrobione, wczoraj podpisana umowa z gazownia, kotłownia gotowa(całość w podłogówce), po weekendzie majowym ma być licznik, wygrzewanie i jazda dalej ze środkiem, na polowe czerwca zamówiona kuchnia, schody itp itp... widziałem,ze ogólnie ludzie mają problem z podłączeniem gazu, generalnie u mnie prócz tego ,ze zle sobie zmierzyli gdzie ma być skrzynka, to wszystko łącznie z projektem instalacji  itp poszło gładko. Chyba jak u każdego najbardziej plany krzyżuje pogoda, nie idzie wyrównać terenu na działce oraz zacząć ocieplania domu...Pare fotek jak to wygląda poniżej:


Ładnie...jjaką powierzchnie dachu Masz? Ile Płaciłeś za docieplenie poddasza?

----------


## rafalcn

jankes789 niestety nie będę miarodajną osobą, ponieważ mam osobę w rodzinie co ma firmę zajmującą się pianą. Opianowałem sobie krokwie oraz na jętkach na poddaszu mam przykręcone od góry płyty osb, powstał dodatkowy stryszek przez to i od spodu płyty napsikana jest też piana. Piana super opcja, szczelne, od razu zmienił się klimat na poddaszu. Każdemu szczerze polecam ten rodzaj docieplenia! jeżeli jesteś zainteresowany firma z śląska, która posiada nową maszynę, wysokiej klasy, trzymająca parametry, mogę Ci polecić,ale to na priv.

----------


## jankes789

> jankes789 niestety nie będę miarodajną osobą, ponieważ mam osobę w rodzinie co ma firmę zajmującą się pianą. Opianowałem sobie krokwie oraz na jętkach na poddaszu mam przykręcone od góry płyty osb, powstał dodatkowy stryszek przez to i od spodu płyty napsikana jest też piana. Piana super opcja, szczelne, od razu zmienił się klimat na poddaszu. Każdemu szczerze polecam ten rodzaj docieplenia! jeżeli jesteś zainteresowany firma z śląska, która posiada nową maszynę, wysokiej klasy, trzymająca parametry, mogę Ci polecić,ale to na priv.


Etam.... 10 tys piana na poddasze otwartokomórkowa a welna 3 tys z wlasna robota ....roznica w lambdzie mała i male zwierzatka-ssaki mi jej niej wygryza oraz 10 lat gwarancji na trzymanie parametrów to też bujda...Docieplam wełna  :smile:

----------


## rafalcn

no spoko :smile:  bujda nie bujda,ale obliczenia przygrzmociłeś niezle, ja mam samego dachu troszkę ponad 100m,  teraz wpisałem w wujka gogle , wełna rockwool,20 cm, 0,036 W / mK  , cena m2 33,58, oczywiscie na samej wełnie koszty się nie kończą,  kolejna rzecz, ja mam piany 25 cm, gdybym dał 20 wełny nie pokryje krowki(22cm), wieć robią się mostki... tyle z mojej tearii jako laika, chciałem pianę i to moję argumenty, które za nią przemawiają. kolejna rzecz, nie mam tyle czasu wolnego i chęci by się z tym bawić, więc położenie wełny 20zeta za metr wychodzi mnie koszt piany,a jednak parametr lepszy....niestety argumenty nie bo nie bo drogo, bo kolega ma kolega.którego szwageir podobno to zrobił i podobno go to drogo wyszło  nie przemawiaja do mnie :tongue:  akurat widziałem ostatnio poddasze jak wygląda nieprawidłowo położona wełna i co sie z nia stało po 8 latach, jak sobie wisiała i jak ciepło w lecie pyło,a w zimie jak piździało...dobra wchodzimy w marketing :big tongue:

----------


## jankes789

> no spoko bujda nie bujda,ale obliczenia przygrzmociłeś niezle, ja mam samego dachu troszkę ponad 100m,  teraz wpisałem w wujka gogle , wełna rockwool,20 cm, 0,036 W / mK  , cena m2 33,58, oczywiscie na samej wełnie koszty się nie kończą,  kolejna rzecz, ja mam piany 25 cm, gdybym dał 20 wełny nie pokryje krowki(22cm), wieć robią się mostki... tyle z mojej tearii jako laika, chciałem pianę i to moję argumenty, które za nią przemawiają. kolejna rzecz, nie mam tyle czasu wolnego i chęci by się z tym bawić, więc położenie wełny 20zeta za metr wychodzi mnie koszt piany,a jednak parametr lepszy....niestety argumenty nie bo nie bo drogo, bo kolega ma kolega.którego szwageir podobno to zrobił i podobno go to drogo wyszło  nie przemawiaja do mnie akurat widziałem ostatnio poddasze jak wygląda nieprawidłowo położona wełna i co sie z nia stało po 8 latach, jak sobie wisiała i jak ciepło w lecie pyło,a w zimie jak piździało...dobra wchodzimy w marketing





Budujcie z googlem gdzie każdy menel spod sklepu wam doradza to fajnie  :smile:  :ohmy:  :tongue:  :mad:  :big lol:  :no:  :big tongue:  :no:

----------


## robertny

Mi do przeprowadzki jeszcze daleko. Na razie robimy wylewki.

----------


## rafalcn

jANKES...? kALI mówić, że kali jeść? dobra kumam, weekend majowy, każdy się chce wyluzować, no i problem z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem się zaczyna pojawiać :smile:  

Robetny, ja na wylewki czekałem dwa tygodnie dłuzej, bo kompilacja nieszczęśliwych wypadków, spowodowała że firma miała dwa tygodnie obsuwy niestety... ale po wylewkach już domek nabiera lepszego wyglądu :smile:

----------


## jankes789

> jANKES...? kALI mówić, że kali jeść? dobra kumam, weekend majowy, każdy się chce wyluzować, no i problem z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem się zaczyna pojawiać 
> 
> Robetny, ja na wylewki czekałem dwa tygodnie dłuzej, bo kompilacja nieszczęśliwych wypadków, spowodowała że firma miała dwa tygodnie obsuwy niestety... ale po wylewkach już domek nabiera lepszego wyglądu


Takie fake /posty mnie wkurzają i te z białej listy fachowcy też ....górę złota sobie życza za cokolwiek...ręce opadają...

----------


## rafalcn

> Takie fake /posty mnie wkurzają i te z białej listy fachowcy też ....górę złota sobie życza za cokolwiek...ręce opadają...


Ej Jankes masz ewidentnej jakiś problem, to jeszcze raz, wpisałem w Google hasło wełna rockwoll cena, pokazała mi się strona leroy merlin z której wpisałem cenę za grubość wełny 20cm i wkleiłem wartość lambda, cenę robocizny wyzssalem z palca, ale na pewno za 3 pln za metr nikt Ci tego nie zrobi... nie chce mi się tu bić piany bo nie o to chodzi, chciałem przeprowadzić logiczna dyskusje, ale zamiast jakiegoś rzeczowego argumentu dostałem foszki jak od mojego 3letniego syna... broń Boże nikogo na sile nie nakłaniam, ze moja wersja jest najmojsza, podałem pkt widzenia z mojej strony. Po drugie nie znam się na budownictwie, buduje pierwszy dom, doświadczenie i jakaś tam lipna wiedzę zdobywam z budów znajomych oraz logicznych wpisów z forum. Kolejna sprawa, ze nią mam zbytnio czasu na jakieś duże prace na swojej budowę "tymi recami", bo po pierwsze prowadzę własna działalność i nie mam za dużo wolnego czasu oraz opcji urlop, a po drugie nie znam się na niczym, a nie chce być pseudo specjalista z Yt czy gogla, bo nie mam czasu by ktoś poprawił to co bym ewentualnie zepsuł :smile:  chce się szybko wprowadzić Wiec wole zapłacić komuś by mi zrobił to "dobrze" i szybko. Jeśli gdzieś bzdurę napisałem, to mnie popraw, przyjmę to na klatę i przyznam Ci racje, co nie zmienia faktu wracając do tematu, ze przy robociznę z wełna i dużym marginesie błędu wykonawczego nie ma zbytniej różnicy w porównaniu do piany :smile:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

U Mnie wylewki w lutym zrobione, teraz elewacja, później kostka i od czerwca wykończenia.
Pogoda nie pomaga w pracach na zewnątrz ale dajemy rady.
W tym tygodniu kończymy kotłownię i odpalamy Pompę CIepła - ostatecznie Panasonic 7KW seria H.
U Mnie byłą wełna 30 cm (20 między krokwie i 10 cm na krokwie), myślałem o piance ale jakoś drogo mi to wychodziło a co najważniejsze, to ekipy z którym rozmawiałem nie robią zabudowy poddasza z pianką...
Mam wełnę na skosach i na strychu 30 cm, na skosach na strychu 20 cm.
Na strychu dałem łaty 4/6 cm i na to płyty OSB 18 mm.
Ceny jakie płąciłem: poddasze 60 zł za m2, wełna i folia na strychu 25 zł m2, klejenie ścianki kolankowej z KG 25 zł m2

----------


## jankes789

> Ej Jankes masz ewidentnej jakiś problem, to jeszcze raz, wpisałem w Google hasło wełna rockwoll cena, pokazała mi się strona leroy merlin z której wpisałem cenę za grubość wełny 20cm i wkleiłem wartość lambda, cenę robocizny wyzssalem z palca, ale na pewno za 3 pln za metr nikt Ci tego nie zrobi... nie chce mi się tu bić piany bo nie o to chodzi, chciałem przeprowadzić logiczna dyskusje, ale zamiast jakiegoś rzeczowego argumentu dostałem foszki jak od mojego 3letniego syna... broń Boże nikogo na sile nie nakłaniam, ze moja wersja jest najmojsza, podałem pkt widzenia z mojej strony. Po drugie nie znam się na budownictwie, buduje pierwszy dom, doświadczenie i jakaś tam lipna wiedzę zdobywam z budów znajomych oraz logicznych wpisów z forum. Kolejna sprawa, ze nią mam zbytnio czasu na jakieś duże prace na swojej budowę "tymi recami", bo po pierwsze prowadzę własna działalność i nie mam za dużo wolnego czasu oraz opcji urlop, a po drugie nie znam się na niczym, a nie chce być pseudo specjalista z Yt czy gogla, bo nie mam czasu by ktoś poprawił to co bym ewentualnie zepsuł chce się szybko wprowadzić Wiec wole zapłacić komuś by mi zrobił to "dobrze" i szybko. Jeśli gdzieś bzdurę napisałem, to mnie popraw, przyjmę to na klatę i przyznam Ci racje, co nie zmienia faktu wracając do tematu, ze przy robociznę z wełna i dużym marginesie błędu wykonawczego nie ma zbytniej różnicy w porównaniu do piany


Mówię o cenię z robotą własną ocieplenia poddasza co znajomi robili...na pianę dostałem jedną ofertę ..jeszcze się zastanawiam co wybrać...

----------


## rafalcn

Nie wiem czy Was tez tak cieszy ta pogoda, bo ja jestem po porstu bo dla mnie 7heaven :smile:  Elewacja się robi, podłogi kończą wygrzewać, sciany łązienki się robią, wyposażenie tejże łazienki się powoli kończymy kompletować, kuchnia zamówiona, w poniedziałek zaczynaja mi jeszcze krecić płyty do sufitów, po tym jak wyh%^& mnie pewien gość, bo miał przyjść nakręcić syfiy w maj/czarwiec,a ukazało sie jak to ładnie "WYKONWACA" mi powiedział, złapał większą robotę i dopiero we wrzesniu może przyjsc;]] kurtyna..  ale dzieki uprzemosci znajomych udało sie znalesc firme, ktorej wypadla jedna robota i mogą od strzału wejść do mnie :smile:  Pare fotek ponizej:

----------


## MisiekNS

Ale tu cicho...i się nie dziwię bo sam jestem w ferworze pracy ale muszę się pochwalić. MIESZKAMY!!  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Ale tu cicho...i się nie dziwię bo sam jestem w ferworze pracy ale muszę się pochwalić. MIESZKAMY!!


Gratki! Pokaż fotkieeee!  :wink:  Jaki ostateczny koszt budowy wypadł i przy jakich założeniach budowlanych?

----------


## Niechaj

Gratulacje! :smile: 
U mnie malowanie ścian i układanie ściennych płytek, czekam na szambo, montaż PC i wygrzanie wylewek, a potem już tylko układanie podłóg, skręcenie kupionej wczoraj kuchni i przeprowadzka  :smile:

----------


## Brysia8

My też już od 2 tygodni mieszkamy, co nie zmienia faktu że jeszcze jakieś 978 rzeczy do zrobienia zostały  :smile:

----------


## MisiekNS

Dzięki  :smile:  


*Myjk*  Wrzucę fotki wieczorem albo jutro (trzeba trochę ogarnąć bajzel  :big grin:  i napisze dokładnie o kosztach

----------


## MisiekNS

> Gratki! Pokaż fotkieeee!  Jaki ostateczny koszt budowy wypadł i przy jakich założeniach budowlanych?


Dom 116m2 całkowitej 103 użytkowej - miejsca od cholery dla nas blokersów. Zakładane koszty 350 tys zł. Na dzień dzisiejszy poszło 337 tys zł z ogrodzeniem i kostką. Nie mamy zabudowanych schodów, bramy i furtki, alarmu, kilku lamp, szyb w łazience i kilku pierdołek, które na bank spowodują lekkie przekroczenie budżetu ale i tak nie jest źle.

----------


## MisiekNS



----------


## Myjk

@MisiekNS, ładnie! Tnx za info.

----------


## Darkat

Wątek uaktywniony to napiszę, że u nas położone ogrzewanie podłogowe. W przyszłym tygodniu prawdopodobnie wylewki anhydrytowe.
Do tego ostre kopanie pod przyłącza. Czemu tego nie zrobiłem w fazie fundamentów. Na szczęście już za nami. Woda podciągnięta. Prąd czeka na wpięcie się, ale kabel już w domu. Gaz tylko instalacja wewnętrzna. Przyłącza w tym roku niestety nie będzie. Trzeba będzie ogrzewać butlami żeby było na plusie w zimie. Plan na ten rok niezmienny. Stan deweloperski. W przyszłym roku na wiosnę będzie można się wprowadzać, przynajmniej tak mi to wynika, bo ogrzewania docelowego jeszcze nie będzie.

----------


## mother_nature

Tynki w trakcie, podłogówka i wylewki w sierpniu. Z ocieplaniem elewacji startujemy jutro. Jeśli po drodze nic się nie skiepści, to przeprowadzka na zimę, w grudniu.

----------


## Darkat

Ja to mam szczęście. Tynki mimo że robione na przełomie kwiecień/ maj  z temperaturami około 0. Wylewki za to teraz w największe upały.
Jak widać nawet dobre terminy na poszczególne prace mokre mogą nie wyjść tak jakby się chciało. Zobaczymy jaka pogoda będzie wrześniowa przy ocieplaniu i elewacji. 
Muszę zacząć szukać jakichś schodów drewnianych, bo chciałbym w końcu cywilizowanie chodzić na górę. Nie wiem jak długo się na to czeka.
A teraz muszę myśleć o WM i piecu gazowym.

----------


## rafalcn

Witam witam, widze ze niektórzy już mieszkają, my jesteśmy niedaleko , w sumie chyba w sobotę Zamieszkamy :smile:  kończy się taras i czekamy na drzwi wewnętrzne :smile:  pozatym  reszta gotowa, tylko jeszcze podjazd się dorabia, ale taras już jest :smile:  tak wyglada kuchnia i tarasik :smile:

----------


## Bepo

> Witam witam, widze ze niektórzy już mieszkają, my jesteśmy niedaleko , w sumie chyba w sobotę Zamieszkamy kończy się taras i czekamy na drzwi wewnętrzne pozatym  reszta gotowa, tylko jeszcze podjazd się dorabia, ale taras już jest tak wyglada kuchnia i tarasik


Kosmiczny okap! Super  :smile:  Gratulacje i trzymam kciuki za powodzenie sobotniej przeprowadzki!!!  :smile:

----------


## rafalcn

Po prawie 3 tygodniach mogę co nieco napisać jak się mieszka:
Wiadomo, że jeszcze parę lamp trzeba wkręcić, dokończyć małą część ogrodzenia itp,ale to juz detale :smile:  Najwiekszym plusem jest rekuperacja, nie ma odczucia duchoty, nadmiernej wilgotności, w dniu dzisiejszym na zew temp 30*C, w domu 24,5 , wilgotnosc w domu 48% :smile:  taras poszerzyliśmy o 1m, teraz ma 5m i jest wystarczajacy, mnejszy byłby za mały, dzieciaki teraz maja taka radoche, nie to co mieszkanie w bloku na 60m2.  Pytanie czy byśmy coś zmienili, na ten moment nie, wszystko jest optymalne, nie za małe, nie za duże.

----------


## Darkat

No i tradycyjnie w tym roku. Ocieplają chałupę i niepogoda jest.  A termin wybrany przezemnie  nie był zły.
Z lepszych rzeczy, zakupiony rekuperator oraz zamówione schody.
Zobaczymy czy nam starczy kasy, bo budżet mocno przekroczony, ale i tak z uwagi na brak podłączenia w tym roku gazu przeprowadzka na wiosnę przyszłego roku.

----------


## Darkat

Rafalcn nie wiem czy tu jeszcze zajrzysz.
Ale mam pytanie bo w planach elewacja też białą i piękniejsza ale grafitowa.
U Ciebie widzę ciemniejszy kolor. Można wiedzieć co to za kolor.
Jak czytam forum, to piszą że zbyt ciemny kolor jest groźny dla trwałości elewacji.

----------


## rafalcn

> Rafalcn nie wiem czy tu jeszcze zajrzysz.
> Ale mam pytanie bo w planach elewacja też białą i piękniejsza ale grafitowa.
> U Ciebie widzę ciemniejszy kolor. Można wiedzieć co to za kolor.
> Jak czytam forum, to piszą że zbyt ciemny kolor jest groźny dla trwałości elewacji.


Witaj, poświęciłem się teraz trochę firmie, bo ja zaniedbałem przez budowę, niestety nie powiem Ci dokładnie jaki to kolor ten ciemniejszy, był wzornik, z żona uznaliśmy, ze chcemy dół domu zrobić w czymś przypominającym siwy, ze wzornika wynikało nawet fajne odbijanie słońca Wiec nie ma tragedii :smile:  szczerze na forum dużo się pisze, ale dom ma się Tobie podobać, mi się podoba te zestawienie kolor, Wiec tak tez zrobiłem :smile:  nie ma co przesadzać  :smile:  ten "biały" ma super osbijalnosc, aż razi jak słońce na niego swieci :smile:

----------


## Bepo

> Witaj, poświęciłem się teraz trochę firmie, bo ja zaniedbałem przez budowę, niestety nie powiem Ci dokładnie jaki to kolor ten ciemniejszy, był wzornik, z żona uznaliśmy, ze chcemy dół domu zrobić w czymś przypominającym siwy, ze wzornika wynikało nawet fajne odbijanie słońca Wiec nie ma tragedii szczerze na forum dużo się pisze, ale dom ma się Tobie podobać, mi się podoba te zestawienie kolor, Wiec tak tez zrobiłem nie ma co przesadzać  ten "biały" ma super osbijalnosc, aż razi jak słońce na niego swieci


Dokładnie. Z nas znajomi trochę się śmieją, że planujemy przypory jak w Kazimierzu. A nam się podobają i zamierzamy je wykonać  :smile: 

PS: Zazdroszczę Wam widoku z okna. Piękną macie okolicę!

----------


## rafalcn

> Dokładnie. Z nas znajomi trochę się śmieją, że planujemy przypory jak w Kazimierzu. A nam się podobają i zamierzamy je wykonać 
> 
> PS: Zazdroszczę Wam widoku z okna. Piękną macie okolicę!


Dokładnie, dok budujemy dla siebie i robimy tak by NAM się podobało! Jak mi wszyscy mówili po co mi piwnica, odpowiadałem bo chęć, a oni ze szkoda kasy itp, a ja chciałem dom z piwnica i dużym garażem i teraz do garazu wchodzą mi dwa duże kombi i mam z przodu przed nimi jesCze miejsce na rowery opony itp, kolega który zeocil garaz na ni u dwa auta , nawet do niego samochodami nie wjeżdża bo przy domu jest tyle rzeczy, ze cały garaz mu zajęły  :smile:  mi się taki dom podoba, a to najważniejsze :wink: !

Fakt widok robi kosmiczna robotę, a potęgują go piękne drzwi Hst! To był również super wybór, takie przeszklenia ! Nie ma co się bać takich przeszkleń, kupić żonie tylko dobra myjkę do tych okien ;p

----------


## Bepo

> Gratulacje!
> U mnie malowanie ścian i układanie ściennych płytek, czekam na szambo, montaż PC i wygrzanie wylewek, a potem już tylko układanie podłóg, skręcenie kupionej wczoraj kuchni i przeprowadzka


Super!!! Trzymam kciuki!!

----------


## Bepo

> Dokładnie, dok budujemy dla siebie i robimy tak by NAM się podobało! Jak mi wszyscy mówili po co mi piwnica, odpowiadałem bo chęć, a oni ze szkoda kasy itp, a ja chciałem dom z piwnica i dużym garażem i teraz do garazu wchodzą mi dwa duże kombi i mam z przodu przed nimi jesCze miejsce na rowery opony itp, kolega który zeocil garaz na ni u dwa auta , nawet do niego samochodami nie wjeżdża bo przy domu jest tyle rzeczy, ze cały garaz mu zajęły  mi się taki dom podoba, a to najważniejsze!
> 
> Fakt widok robi kosmiczna robotę, a potęgują go piękne drzwi Hst! To był również super wybór, takie przeszklenia ! Nie ma co się bać takich przeszkleń, kupić żonie tylko dobra myjkę do tych okien ;p


Hahahaha, no właśnie namawiam męża do zakupu robota do mycia okien, bo na 5m to się nie będziemy na drabinie wspinać z myjką, żeby okna umyć  :wink:

----------


## rafalcn

> Hahahaha, no właśnie namawiam męża do zakupu robota do mycia okien, bo na 5m to się nie będziemy na drabinie wspinać z myjką, żeby okna umyć



Namów, bo z tego co widzę, myci tego nie jest proste :big tongue:  Moja żona ma co prawda pomocnika,ale ta myjka podobno dużo jej życie ułatwiła,a koszt nieduży :smile:  Ja się wypowiedzieć nie mogę,bo nigdy tego nie robiłem

----------


## Bepo

> Namów, bo z tego co widzę, myci tego nie jest proste Moja żona ma co prawda pomocnika,ale ta myjka podobno dużo jej życie ułatwiła,a koszt nieduży Ja się wypowiedzieć nie mogę,bo nigdy tego nie robiłem


Zobaczymy, koleżanka polecała też alpinistów, którzy myją nam okna w biurze  :wink:  Fajny pomocnik!

----------


## AnnaWiśniewska

Gratuluję tym co już się przeprowadzili  :Smile:  Fajnie, że już budowa i wykończanie domu jest za Wami. 
My planujemy w grudniu, ale idzie nam to wszystko bardzo pod górę. Każdy fachowiec jest co raz lepszy  ::-(:  Ostatnio okazało się, że hydraulik wszystkie dziury od kanalizacji wywiercił źle, bo nie podliczył wylewek i są na złej wysokości, odpływ w wannie i w brodziku także zrobił nie tam gdzie trzeba, rury do rekuperacji pochował w szafce i nie zrobił wyciągu do okapu, bo stwierdził, że będziemy mieli wkład węglowy  ::-(:  całe szczęście przypadkowo w ostatniej chwili dowiedziałam się o tym wkładzie i wszystko zmieniliśmy, ale trzeba było kłóć wylewki na strychu. Na nasze zastrzeżenia do jego pracy padło stwierdzenie, że się czepiamy. Firma wykończeniowa wzięta z polecenia, najlepsza w okolicy co przekłada się również na cenę ( kładzenie płytek od 60 zł. do 120 zł) miała wejść w lipcu, weszli teraz, przysłali po wielu prośbach fachowca od płytek, który położył nam płytki na włączonym ogrzewaniu podłogówki  ::-(:  Inna firma zrobiła nam nieszczelne kominy i musieliśmy poprawiać i "kwasówkę" wstawiać w kamionkę. Mi już ręce opadają. Nowy dom , jeszcze nie zamieszkany a już ma tyle przeróbek. Żeby nie było wszyscy robią z projektem w ręku, przynajmniej tak twierdzą. Jednym słowem masakra. Wy też mieliście takie przeboje ze swoimi ekipami?? Czy tylko my mamy takiego pecha.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Gratuluję tym co już się przeprowadzili  Fajnie, że już budowa i wykończanie domu jest za Wami. 
> My planujemy w grudniu, ale idzie nam to wszystko bardzo pod górę. Każdy fachowiec jest co raz lepszy  Ostatnio okazało się, że hydraulik wszystkie dziury od kanalizacji wywiercił źle, bo nie podliczył wylewek i są na złej wysokości, odpływ w wannie i w brodziku także zrobił nie tam gdzie trzeba, rury do rekuperacji pochował w szafce i nie zrobił wyciągu do okapu, bo stwierdził, że będziemy mieli wkład węglowy  całe szczęście przypadkowo w ostatniej chwili dowiedziałam się o tym wkładzie i wszystko zmieniliśmy, ale trzeba było kłóć wylewki na strychu. Na nasze zastrzeżenia do jego pracy padło stwierdzenie, że się czepiamy. Firma wykończeniowa wzięta z polecenia, najlepsza w okolicy co przekłada się również na cenę ( kładzenie płytek od 60 zł. do 120 zł) miała wejść w lipcu, weszli teraz, przysłali po wielu prośbach fachowca od płytek, który położył nam płytki na włączonym ogrzewaniu podłogówki  Inna firma zrobiła nam nieszczelne kominy i musieliśmy poprawiać i "kwasówkę" wstawiać w kamionkę. Mi już ręce opadają. Nowy dom , jeszcze nie zamieszkany a już ma tyle przeróbek. Żeby nie było wszyscy robią z projektem w ręku, przynajmniej tak twierdzą. Jednym słowem masakra. Wy też mieliście takie przeboje ze swoimi ekipami?? Czy tylko my mamy takiego pecha.


Widocznie większość ma pecha, kumplowi położyli putz mówiłem mu że nie może padać, żeby pilnował i tak mu położyli na drugi dzień deszcz i mu masa odpadła od elewacji, ekipa oczywiście zgoniła że putz był stary no normalnie ręce opadają. Dobrze że u siebie robię większość rzeczy sam,ekipa montowała mi okna i drzwi zewnętrzne ale i tak musieli jeździć na poprawki ( mówiłem dajcie na 8% to sam zamontuje). To samo z gazem ekipa podwykonawców przyjechała zaznaczyłem gdzie idzie WLZ i światłowód pojechałem do swojej roboty na 2h i oczywiście przekopali.Jak chcesz mieć dobrze zrobione to zrób to sam.

----------


## Liliputek

> Gratuluję tym co już się przeprowadzili  Fajnie, że już budowa i wykończanie domu jest za Wami. 
> My planujemy w grudniu, ale idzie nam to wszystko bardzo pod górę. Każdy fachowiec jest co raz lepszy  Ostatnio okazało się, że hydraulik wszystkie dziury od kanalizacji wywiercił źle, bo nie podliczył wylewek i są na złej wysokości, odpływ w wannie i w brodziku także zrobił nie tam gdzie trzeba, rury do rekuperacji pochował w szafce i nie zrobił wyciągu do okapu, bo stwierdził, że będziemy mieli wkład węglowy  całe szczęście przypadkowo w ostatniej chwili dowiedziałam się o tym wkładzie i wszystko zmieniliśmy, ale trzeba było kłóć wylewki na strychu. Na nasze zastrzeżenia do jego pracy padło stwierdzenie, że się czepiamy. Firma wykończeniowa wzięta z polecenia, najlepsza w okolicy co przekłada się również na cenę ( kładzenie płytek od 60 zł. do 120 zł) miała wejść w lipcu, weszli teraz, przysłali po wielu prośbach fachowca od płytek, który położył nam płytki na włączonym ogrzewaniu podłogówki  Inna firma zrobiła nam nieszczelne kominy i musieliśmy poprawiać i "kwasówkę" wstawiać w kamionkę. Mi już ręce opadają. Nowy dom , jeszcze nie zamieszkany a już ma tyle przeróbek. Żeby nie było wszyscy robią z projektem w ręku, przynajmniej tak twierdzą. Jednym słowem masakra. Wy też mieliście takie przeboje ze swoimi ekipami?? Czy tylko my mamy takiego pecha.


o kurcze... współczuję  :sad: 
Ale z tego co słyszę to sporo znajomych ma problemy z ekipami od wykończeniówki, zawsze jest jakieś "ale".. i sporo narzekań ekip np. "po co takie wielkie płytki, źle się je tnie..", albo "nie trzeba tyle ocieplenia, wystarczy mniej.."
Ja nie mam takich wspomnień, bo u mnie mąż wykańcza sam, trwa to na pewno dłużej, ale zastrzeżeń innych brak  :wink:

----------


## 1Aleksandra1

> o kurcze... współczuję 
> Ale z tego co słyszę to sporo znajomych ma problemy z ekipami od wykończeniówki, zawsze jest jakieś "ale".. i sporo narzekań ekip np. "po co takie wielkie płytki, źle się je tnie..", albo "nie trzeba tyle ocieplenia, wystarczy mniej.."
> Ja nie mam takich wspomnień, bo u mnie mąż wykańcza sam, trwa to na pewno dłużej, ale zastrzeżeń innych brak


Wykonawca jest od wykonywania jak sama nazwa mówi. A doradca od doradzania. Tylko w ten sposób osiągniecie końcowy sukces.
Ja akurat sam wszystko wykonuję przy swoim domu. I w ogóle nie narzekam na pomysły swoje i żony.http://forum.muratordom.pl/images/smilies/smile-2.gif

----------


## mother_nature

> Ja akurat sam wszystko wykonuję przy swoim domu. I w ogóle nie narzekam na pomysły swoje i żony.http://forum.muratordom.pl/images/smilies/smile-2.gif


Ciekawe... :tongue:  Jesteście aż tak zgodni? Bo u nas co chwilę któreś ma inną wizję  :wink:

----------


## tkaczor123

U mnie jest kompromis, niekiedy jednak wolę kupić to co żona chce i mieć spokój :smile: 
Teraz umyśliła sobie bidet ale z racji że nie ma miejsca będzie bidetta. Właśnie idę kuć i zgrzewać rurki pod baterie podtynkową.
Dobrze że nie zdążyłem położyć płytek bo szkoda by było mojego czasu.

----------


## 1Aleksandra1

> Ciekawe... Jesteście aż tak zgodni? Bo u nas co chwilę któreś ma inną wizję


Zgodność to umiejętność perswazji i manipulacji. Jestem z tą panią już 27 lat więc już wiem jak sobie radzić z jej ciągłym NIE TO, NIE TAK.

----------


## Darkat

No cóż trudno trochę nie pisałem w tym wątku (chyba od wakacji ) a wiele rzeczy poszło na przód. Ale to raczej z niepewności i stresów czy wszystko będzie w porządku. A było dużo różnych przygód. Na szczęście chyba wszystko jest dobrze. No może oprócz dachu który niespodziewanie zaczął przeciekać wokół wyrzutu z WM i odpowietrzenia kanalizacji. A dach ma już rok i wcześniej tego nie było.
Ale gotowa elewacja już przeżyła 3 wichury tej jesieni. Mimo że z początku ocieplenie kładzione było na placki. Potem wymogłem też obwodowo. Do tego pianką tam jeszcze dokładałem i starałem się usuwać ich niedokładności. Niestety elewacja kładziona była w bardzo mokrym wrześniu.  Zdjęcie potem zamieszczę.
Ponadto odpalona jest podłogówka. Z początku oczywiście problemy.  Na razie nie ma gazu ziemnego więc jadę propanem z butli. Ponadto inne rzeczy. Typu problemy z kominiarzem. Bo mam WM. Problemy z przezbrojeniem, bo nie ten piec. Na szczęście okazało się, że przezbrojenie mojego pieca jest o o wiele tańsze od wersji mocniejszej pieca. Uszkodzony czujnik pogodówki. Okazało się, że uszkodzony kabel przez hydraulików. Do tego kabel regulatora pieca też w nie najlepszym stanie.
Podłogówka nie chciała dzxiałać w niektórych pomieszczeniach. Okazało się że są pozakręcane rotametry na niektórych pętlach.
Ale teraz hula. Oczywiście nastawili na pełną moc. Co tam wstępne wygrzewanie.
WM działa. Przez nas praktycznie złożona w 100% łącznie z rekuperatorem. Instalator tylko sprawdził podłączenie i odpalił.
Dzisiaj dopiero poczułem, że teraz powinno być górki. Najgorsze chyba za nami. Choć mogę się mylić, gdy szukam gruntu  kleju do płytek drewnopodobnych kładzionych na anhydrycie.  :wink:

----------


## nuxe

> ... Firma wykończeniowa wzięta z polecenia, najlepsza w okolicy co przekłada się również na cenę ( kładzenie płytek od 60 zł. do 120 zł) miała wejść w lipcu, weszli teraz, przysłali po wielu prośbach fachowca od płytek, który położył nam płytki na włączonym ogrzewaniu podłogówki.


My także męczymy się z wykończeniówką. Wszystko się ślimaczy i też jest sporo poprawiania. 
O co chodzi z tym ogrzewaniem podłogowym podczas kładzenia płytek? U nas jak kładli gresy na podłogach to już na 100% podłogówka chodziła. Czy to może mieć jakieś negatywne konsekwencje?

----------


## fabiter

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Papucy

Cześć,

Czy możecie proszę polecić sprawdzoną ekipę od elewacji okolice Śląsk , Małopolska.

----------


## jaromkv

Orientuje się ktoś jak wygląda sprawa zjazdu z drogi gminnej. Mam działkę, buduję dom...w mapie zagospodarowania terenu ma zaznaczony planowany zjazd z drogi wg.odrębnego opracowania. 
I teraz w zasadzię miejscu gdzie mam ten planowany zjazd budowlańcy utwardzili gruzem, na to tłuczeń bo pompo-gruszka nie miała by jak wjechać.

Wiem, że pozwolenie na budowę już nie jest wymagane, ale czy muszę to gdzieś jeszcze zgłaszać. Czy projektant adaptujący budynek to już zrobił. W zadzie już zgłupiałem. Dziś zauważyłem, że piszę tam "planowany zjazd wg. odrębnego opracowania". Ale chyba przy uzyskiwaniu PNB zjazd trzeba było ustalić ? Nie chcę płacić jakiejś kary, a jest już po fakcie ?

----------


## ag2a

U nas tak jest e po prostu składasz wniosek do gminy o lokalizacje zjazdu. Zaznaczasz gdzie chcesz albo dajesz plan i tyle

----------


## jaromkv

Przejdę się do gminy. Swoją drogą w złym temacie napisałem  :roll eyes:

----------


## Arturo72

> Przejdę się do gminy. Swoją drogą w złym temacie napisałem


5 lat temu procedura była taka,że z projektem zjazdu wg MPZP szło się do gminy o zatwierdzenie projektu i zgodę. Jeśli projekt był zgodny z MZPM gmina zatwierdzala i można było działać. Po wykonaniu ponowne zgłoszenie do gminy i gmina była uprawniona do sprawdzenia czy jest wszystko zgodne z projektem.

----------


## mother_nature

U mnie w gminie dalej ta sama procedura obowiązuje. Co lepsze, znajomym kazali kostkę kłaść na wjeździe  :wink:

----------


## celtan

:stir the pot:  :stir the pot:

----------

